
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (February 2018) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company, please. If it isn&#x27;t
a household name, please explain what your company does.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the
job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; console script to search the thread:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519.
======
thorithordar
Blinkist | Growth Developer | Onsite or remote | Berlin, Germany | EUR 60- 70k

We are looking for a freelancer or someone to join our team full-time. The
purpose of the Marketing & Growth Development team is to enable growth
initiatives with data, engineering, and design.

The projects we drive: Website: a Rails app that powers user onboarding,
discovery experience, and checkout. You will be involved in shipping new flows
by coding Sketch files into responsive markup, developing the backend and
writing integration specs.

Blinkist Magazine: another Rails app, more frontend-focused. Millions of
people from all over the globe discover new content there.

Sidekiq & Marketing API integrations: when we don’t ship A/B tests, we code
API integrations which need to be fast, scalable and easy to maintain.

Please apply here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/blinkistcom/view/P_A...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/blinkistcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADBQ6Llo4BRyN?trackingTag=hackerNews)

At Blinkist, we offer a fantastic workplace in the heart of Berlin-Neukölln
including all the benefits you’d expect – from a personalized perk system to
free private language lessons. Add a competitive salary, a personal
development budget of 1,500€ per year, flexible working hours, and a
meaningful product on the rise, and you have a first impression of why
Blinkist is a great place to work.

------
mattlong
Lots of YC companies | Software engineers of all kinds | Everywhere, though
mostly in the US | Mostly on-site, but some remote too | Full-time and intern

A few months ago, a team of us at Y Combinator started working on a "common
app", so that people could apply to all Y Combinator companies at the same
time. It seemed silly to us that even though so many companies are struggling
to hire people, it still requires O(n) effort to apply to n companies.

So, we built workatastartup.com. It's a simple way to apply to all YC
companies at the same time. It's only for hackers / engineers for now (we hope
to open it more broadly later). If a company is interested, you'll get an
email directly from one of the founders.

It seems to be working pretty well - many of the people who posted a profile
have gotten more than a dozen company founders reaching out to them, and some
people have gotten jobs through it already. We'd love if you filled out a
profile and let us know what you think (workatastartup@ycombinator.com) :
[https://www.workatastartup.com](https://www.workatastartup.com)

~~~
mmt
> It's only for hackers / engineers for now

I'd say it's even more narrow than that:

"Which software engineering roles are you interested in?"

Considering that the form doesn't ask much in the way of software- or
programming-specific questions, why wouldn't you broaden it to at least all
technical roles?

~~~
snowmaker
That's a good point. We're starting with software just because we want to make
sure it works well for a narrow focus before expanding. I'll be really excited
to expand to hardware soon.

------
aerosmile
Kindly Care | San Francisco | Multiple Engineering Positions | REMOTE |
$100k-$150k + equity

Kindly Care ([https://www.kindlycare.com](https://www.kindlycare.com)) helps
families find, hire, and manage private caregivers so that their elderly loved
ones can age in their homes rather having to move into assisted living
facilities. We take pride in the fact that we’re working on one of the most
pressing problems in our society: ensuring that our seniors are taken care of
despite seemingly endless challenges caused by fiscal and labor shortages.

We just closed a Series A in January 2018, and have raised a total of $9.5m to
date. To find out more about Kindly Care, check out our (slightly outdated)
Techcrunch coverage: [https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/11/kindly-care-launches-
with-...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/11/kindly-care-launches-with-3-1m-to-
help-loved-ones-access-vetted-caregivers/)

We’re a geographically distributed company, with 6 team members working out of
our office in San Francisco and about 50 others working from all over the US,
Canada, Mexico and a number of other countries. We have built all products and
processes to equally accommodate on-site and remote team members, and we
highly value this ability to attract the best talent from across the world.

Looking for:

\- Senior Web Engineers (2x): [https://www.kindlycare.com/senior-web-
engineer/](https://www.kindlycare.com/senior-web-engineer/)

\- Senior Salesforce Developer: [https://www.kindlycare.com/senior-salesforce-
developer/](https://www.kindlycare.com/senior-salesforce-developer/)

Let's chat! I am Igor and you can reach me at
engineering.recruiting@kindlycare.com.

~~~
fantasia
It seems to be a common question, so I'll help answer, our tech stack is:
React, NodeJS, Express, LoopBack, Postgres, AWS, Angular, Salesforce, Twilio,
Autopilot

------
pkcsecurity
PKC Security | Mid- or Senior- engineer | Huntington Beach, CA | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME | $120-$160k | [https://pkcsecurity.com](https://pkcsecurity.com) PKC
Security is a small, elite custom dev shop. Our engineers build cutting-edge,
innovative products to solve our clients’ most wicked problems. Our work spans
across the fintech, e-commerce, NGO, and education spaces.

We are looking for a strong mid-level dev or a senior dev who can lead other
excellent, experienced engineers. We need someone who is capable of making
tough engineering decisions on the fly for greenfield projects, and then guide
a team to implement them effectively.

We offer great benefits and have a strong, empowering company culture. Our
company’s mission is “to make new ways in the wilderness for the weak to know
truth and live free.”

Our stack is Clojure + reagent for web and mobile, and Heroku or AWS with
terraform for DevOps. Knowing Clojure is not required. We have also been known
to experiment with other randomly assorted languages, frameworks, and
infrastructure :)

If you are interested, email Mike at jobs@pkcsecurity.com with your resume and
any questions you may have!

------
mollison
Ansaro | Back-end developer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, Full-time,
Salary:120K-150K (1.0%-1.5%) [https://ansaro.ai](https://ansaro.ai)

Ansaro helps organizations hire the people who will do the job best. We apply
machine learning to data our customers already collect, but have never tapped
before. We visualize ML-based hiring recommendations in simple, easy-to-use
tools for users across enterprise functions.

If the following description sound likes you, please reach out to us!

    
    
      - Can help customers understand complex data and machine learning-based recommendations
      - Enjoy building APIs and integrations with other large SaaS vendors with modern tools like Go, Postgres, GraphQL, and gRPC
      - Can translate often-nebulous customer requirements into practical solutions, without much oversight
      - Care deeply about performance, security, and API design
    

Email us at hi@ansaro.ai, or visit [https://ansaro.ai](https://ansaro.ai) and
[https://angel.co/ansaro/jobs/265096-backend-software-
enginee...](https://angel.co/ansaro/jobs/265096-backend-software-engineer)

------
erijgersberg
Netherlands Forensic Institute | Forensic exploit developer | The Hague, the
Netherlands | ONSITE | VISA | Full-time | €45k - €88k

Who are you? You are a qualified ethical hacker or reverse engineer with
practical experience with mobile devices, looking to apply your skills to
benefit the public good.

Who are we? We are a group of embedded systems specialists within the Digital
and Biometric Traces Division of the Netherlands Forensic Institute. We
develop and perform methods for extracting digital data from lawfully seized
electronic devices like mobile phones, navigation systems and other smart
devices.

What will you do? We need you to expand our device exploitation capabilities.
The increased use of strong cryptography in consumer devices demands for new
approaches to keep our services up to standard. You will be working on
developing exploits for mobile devices that were seized in criminal
investigations. Your job is to develop methods to find valid passwords or to
find other ways to decrypt extracted data. The information from seized devices
plays an important role in criminal court as evidence to prove or disprove
guilt.

What do we offer? The Dutch government offers some excellent benefits.
Examples:

    
    
      * 8% annual holiday pay and 8.3% annual end-of-year-payment ("13th month")
      * (partially) paid parental leave
      * 23 days paid vacation per year @ 36 h/week; 46 days/year @ 40 h/week
    

For this position we are recruiting globally; speaking Dutch is a plus but not
required. Although the job is onsite, we do offer assistance with relocating
to the Netherlands. A security screening is part of the application procedure.

More information about the NFI:
[https://www.forensicinstitute.nl/](https://www.forensicinstitute.nl/)

Interested? You can email me at the address in my profile.

~~~
erijgersberg
I've now also posted the vacancy to the Dutch government's official job board.
You can find more details there:
[https://www.werkenvoornederland.nl/vacatures/detail/forensic...](https://www.werkenvoornederland.nl/vacatures/detail/forensic-
exploit-developer-reverse-engineer-for-mobile-devices-NFI-2016-0048)

------
cthomas8
One Eighty | Frontend Developer | $100k - $150k + equity + benefits | Fulltime
| ONSITE in Los Angeles | one-eighty.co ([http://one-eighty.co/](http://one-
eighty.co/))

We are three experienced founders building software for an industry we deeply
understand. We've started, funded and sold multiple companies and are doing it
again. We have sales, operations and technology expertise, are currently self-
funded and are hungry as ever!

You are a mid to senior-level frontend developer with a sense of aesthetics,
well versed in modern JavaScript (ES6), CSS, HTML and the modern frontend
build stack. You are reasonably meticulous and understand general interface
design in a user experience context. You have an solid understanding of React
and knowledge of different backend API interface types (GraphQL, RESTful).
Most of all you're hungry to make your mark and fulfill your destiny.

We're inspired by gorgeous and blazingly-fast products (Superhuman), stupid
simple on-boarding (Stripe), infographics and actionable data
(FiveThirtyEight), distributed collaborative development and CI (Github),
testing bad-ass-ery ("How Google Tests Software"), and building the company
culture we dream about.

This role is exclusively onsite in Downtown Los Angeles.

If you are interested please email hello (at) one-eighty (dot) co

~~~
ugh123
What does your company actually do? Your website is "under construction".

~~~
dat66
on a positive note, at least under-construction.gif is being sent securely

~~~
phaemon
Well that's why they're looking for a Frontend person!

Clearly they already have a solid Ops team, with a worthy, "We don't care
what's on the website - Lets Encrypt is auto-renewing so it's all secure."
attitude about them.

------
jdqhire
Qualys Inc. (qualys.com, NASDAQ: QLYS) | Foster City CA | Full-time,
ONSITE/REMOTE | $110k-$125k, RSUs, 401(k) matching, bonuses, health benefits
Qualys is a provider of cloud security, compliance and related services for
small and medium-sized businesses and large corporations.

We are looking for a capable, motivated engineer to help us update and
maintain our backend infrastructure. The ideal candidate has good knowledge of
Ceph. A demonstrable ability to learn new and complex technologies is a
substitute for this requirement. Must have a good knowledge of Linux, VM
infrastructure, databases, and preferably some experience with an
S3-compatible object storage system. Solid programming experience in a
language such as Java, C, Go, or Python is required as is experience with
networking, logging, and monitoring.

For consideration for a remote position, the applicant should provide
references that will verify he/she is capable of working remotely efficiently
and reliably. Remote applicants must be willing to meet off-hours
occasionally, as we have offices in several countries that we sometimes need
to sync with.

Please send a short cover letter and a resume to jdavis@(our domain).
Interview process will include a short coding exercise. No recruiters.

------
souprock
Southeast USA including: Texas (Austin and San Antonio), Virginia (Arlington
and Dulles), Alabama (Huntsville), Florida (beach east of Melbourne), South
Carolina (Greenville), Maryland (Annapolis Junction), and possibly others, all
ONSITE. Citizenship is a job requirement.

We do emulators, JIT, hypervisors, stuff like valgrind, debuggers, manual
disassembly, binary static analysis, parsers, and assembly. We write our own
low-level tools, frequently in C99 to run on Linux. We also use IDA Pro, qemu,
Simics, JTAG debuggers, gdb, Coverity, KlocWork, LLVM, and so on. Easily
transferable skills include those related to compilers, kernel drivers,
embedded RTOSes, vectorizing, firmware, VxWorks BSP development, symbolic
execution, boot loaders, software verification, concolic testing, abstract
interpretation, satisfiability (SAT, SMT) solvers, and decompilers. We work
with more than a dozen architectures including PowerPC/ppc/POWER, MIPS,
ARMv8/Thumb2/AArch64, x86-64/x64/Intel, DSPs, and microcontrollers. We hire
from no-degree to PhD. Common degrees include Computer Science, Computer
Engineering, Electrical Engineering, and Mathematics.

We don't normally work overtime, and we get paid more if we do. We're never
expected to take work home or be on call. Because of the citizenship
requirement, there is no chance that the work will be outsourced. Flex-time is
fairly extreme; some do randomish hours.

Location hints: Pick Arlington for a car-free life. Pick Florida or Texas to
live in a place with solid gun rights and no state income tax. Pick Florida
for almost no traffic or commute, surfing, and houses that commonly go for
$150,000 to $450,000.

You can email me at users.sf.net, with account name albert.

~~~
indescions_2018
My guess is Northrop Grumman. Not sure why it must be so hush hush ;)

Proposed merger with Orbital ATK should cement its launch capability into New
Space era.

Also, Huntsville, AL. Where the James Webb Space Telescope primary
manufacturing is performed. Is looking like it may become a budding startup
hub.

~~~
souprock
Nope, we're a wholly-owned subsidiary (several hundred people) of a vaguely
similar company. I could go into the details (better benefits for example) but
it gets complicated. People make wrong assumptions about the work environment.
We were a start-up about 13 years ago, and still retain much of that culture.
It's not a bunch of bureaucrats in cubes wearing ties, and we don't want to
waste time interviewing people who seek that kind of thing. There really are
lots of useless toxic people who see a famous company name and then picture a
bureaucracy in which they can hide as a parasite. We work hard to keep them
away.

------
kyle_s
Cerego | SF FiDi | Full-time Full Stack Engineer | $100k - $120k Cerego helps
people learn faster, remember longer, and quantify what they know. We build
software and APIs that make a real difference in the world: we help people
study less but learn more. We have an incredibly impressive suite of partners,
from leading publishers (Cengage, Elsevier, McGraw-Hill) to online course
providers (edX) to innovative institutions (ASU) and foundations (The Bill and
Melinda Gates Foundation).

We're not just another "adaptive learning" startup: our products are based on
proven research, and learning science affects everything we do. We're also not
really a startup: we've run a successful business using our technology in
Japan for years, and we have a business model and partners already.

Our stack is Rails/Angular MySQL/AWS

Please check out [https://www.cerego.com/company/jobs/software-
engineer](https://www.cerego.com/company/jobs/software-engineer) to learn more
and if you'd like to work with us we'd love to hear from you at
jobs@cerego.com

------
Finbarr
Shogun (YC W18) | Mid-Senior Full Stack Engineer | REMOTE, ON SITE (SF) |
[https://getshogun.com](https://getshogun.com) | $100-$140k + generous equity

Shogun is a page builder for eCommerce stores. We have one of the most popular
apps on Shopify
([https://apps.shopify.com/shogun](https://apps.shopify.com/shogun)) and we
just launched on BigCommerce.

We bootstrapped the business to profitability and we're growing fast. The team
is distributed around the world and we're looking for more engineers to join
us.

Our stack is Rails/React/Postgres/MongoDB and we have big plans for the
future.

If you are interested to learn more, email jobs@getshogun.com with your resume
and any questions you may have!

------
bradyholt
You Need a Budget (YNAB) | Full Stack Developer | Remote

At YNAB, we build the world’s best budgeting software. But we’re even prouder
of teaching people how to align their money and their priorities, and in turn
changing their lives.

Our web app is cutting edge. Our API, written in Rails/PostgreSQL, takes care
of the hard stuff, like synchronizing data between offline-able clients. Our
client apps use a TypeScript library we developed that makes talking to our
API a piece of cake. You’d be helping us develop and maintain the server-side
of things.

When we say Full Stack, we mean that you’re a programmer at heart, are
comfortable at various levels of the web stack.

Job Post:
[https://ynab.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fl51](https://ynab.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fl51)

~~~
qdonnellan
I'm not currently looking for a job, but if I was, this is the company I'd
apply to. My wife and I have been using YNAB for years - it's quite literally
one of my favorite tools of all time.

Great product, great company.

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | Machine Learning Engineers | San Francisco (Onsite) | $150k-220k
& Enterprise Sales | San Francisco (Onsite) | $70-120k + Commission

[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest manufacturers.
By leveraging advanced artificial intelligence techniques, Uncountable's
algorithms get better material and chemical products to the market in half the
time. We work with companies of all sizes, from innovative startups to Fortune
500 manufacturers.

ML Engineers: We are looking to build out a world-class machine learning team
that can push the boundaries of what is currently possible with Bayesian
optimization and modeling. You will have the opportunity to work on difficult
machine learning problems at a very small startup.

REQUIREMENTS: MS or PhD in a related field. Experience with statistical
learning theory. Familiarity with software development.

Enterprise Sales: We are looking for resourceful, scrappy, and driven
professionals to grow out our sales and business development team. As a sales
representative, you will be responsible for generating leads, pitching
Uncountable’s AI platform to Directors/VPs, and closing enterprise deals. With
junior and senior positions available, non-sales backgrounds are perfectly
acceptable given a willingness to learn and improve.

These are on-site, full-time positions in San Francisco, CA. Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)
Contact: jason@uncountable.com

------
vikp
Dataquest | SF | Director of Marketing | Remote, Full-time | $90k - $130k |
[https://www.dataquest.io](https://www.dataquest.io)

At Dataquest, we teach data science interactively online to hundreds of
thousands of students worldwide. We're focused on teaching skills and building
intuition from the ground up with our project based curriculum. Unlike most
educational options, we focus on motivating students to learn, not just
content delivery. We have students go from no programming knowledge to jobs at
companies like SpaceX, Amazon, and Microsoft, and you can read their stories
here -- [https://www.dataquest.io/stories](https://www.dataquest.io/stories) .

Help us build awareness of Dataquest by scaling our marketing team, analyzing
metrics, and running experiments with new growth channels. This is a chance to
help students around the world learn while having a lot of ownership over the
direction and messaging of the company. Ideally, you'll have experience with
running and optimizing ads, analyzing data, and optimizing conversion funnels.

We're a bootstrapped team of 11, and we've been growing 2-3x per year since we
launched in 2015, primarily through content marketing. We're looking for
someone who can meaningfully increase this growth rate.

If you're burnt out doing work that doesn't feel like it has a direct impact,
you have a passion for data science, or you want to peek inside a profitable
bootstrapped company, this role could be a good fit.

Please email vik@dataquest.io if you're interested.

------
jacobwg
Thorn | San Francisco or Remote (US based) | Full-time | $100k - $150k |
Software Engineer

Thorn is a non-profit focused on building technology to defend children from
sexual abuse. Working at Thorn gives you the opportunity to apply your skills,
expertise and passions to directly impact the lives of vulnerable and abused
children. Our staff tackles dynamic, quickly evolving problems with our
network of partners from tech companies, NGO’s and law enforcement agencies.
If you are able to bring clarity to complexity and lightness to heavy
problems, you might be a great fit for our team.

You will work on our dark web investigation tool, as well as a variety of
other projects. Examples of projects include our Child Finder Service, in
which we apply computer vision to find missing children, and our Industry
Toolkit, which will be used to clean online communities of child abuse. You
will also participate in broad exploration to fight child abuse and
trafficking. The work spans engineering and data science topics from security
to artificial intelligence — including adaptive crawling, statistical
analysis, search, machine learning (NLP, computer vision, sentiment analysis),
data pipeline development, and UX design.

Requirements:

\- Professional software development experience

\- Adept at quickly learning new technologies

\- Experience implementing, testing, and deploying code to production

\- Skilled at rapidly prototyping applications

\- Ability to collaboratively solve problems with internal and external
stakeholders

\- Clear, efficient, and eloquent communicator — we are a distributed team, so
written communication is crucial, from Slack to pull requests

Apply today! [http://grnh.se/mdial42](http://grnh.se/mdial42)

For more general information about Thorn, see
[https://www.wearethorn.org/](https://www.wearethorn.org/)

------
cordellyee
Shopify | Developers and Designers! | Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal, Waterloo |
FULL-TIME ONSITE VISA| [http://shopify.com](http://shopify.com)

Shopify is a platform that allows entrepreneurs to easily setup an online
store. Our products help merchants who are just starting as well as
established brands that need a solution that can scale with their traffic.

For devs: Shopify is built in Ruby on Rails running on a stack composed of
Docker, Golang, Mysql and Redis. Our data infrastructure uses Kafka, HDFS,
Zookeeper and we use PySpark and Sklearn for our data modeling and machine
learning tasks.

For design: Our design teams are always growing, we’re improving the UX of
commerce for merchants all over the world. We built Polaris, our design system
which helps us build consistent experiences for all merchants.

If you're interested in building tools that empower Entrepreneurs come take a
look at who we are and what we're doing:

\- blogs:
[https://engineering.shopify.com/](https://engineering.shopify.com/),
[https://ux.shopify.com/](https://ux.shopify.com/) \- job postings:
[https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-
via=1_PEVU3ujn](https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-via=1_PEVU3ujn)

Our interview process isn’t super high pressure, and I think we’ve done a good
job so far extending culture and finding good hires. I’d suggest applying even
if you aren’t a perfect fit - I was in an weird university situation but was
still taken seriously. Cool projects are always a good talking point. Good
luck :)

~~~
seekgk
Is Shopify hiring for PMs overseas? Please let me know your email address for
product conversations

------
ulifigueroa
Wepow | Guadalajara, MEXICO | ONSITE | VISA SPONSORSHIP | Full-time | Senior |
Engineering | 420K MXN - 780K MXN + Options

 _Who we are?_

Today, Wepow helps hundreds of major brands worldwide; including adidas,
Heineken, FOX, Walmart, make their recruitment process more effective through
our asynchronous and live video interviewing platform. Backed by top Silicon
Valley investors we believe in bringing the recruitment process to the video
and mobile age on a global scale.

 _Why Wepow?_

We’re a distributed company, our Engineering team is located in Guadalajara
where we define and build our products. We’ve already surpassed the product-
market fit phase and we’re growing, so you will have the chance to make an
impact on how we define and scale our products. We’re currently working on a
new project that is already validated, we created an MVP and are pushing it
forward to beta, so you will have the chance to work on this new product and
collaborate with our product team to bring it to life and delight our
customers.

 _Language_

English works for the work environment, however, you might learn the basics of
Spanish so you can communicate outside the office.

 _Positions_

Front-end Senior Engineer, see more details and apply:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999663150756-softw...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999663150756-software-
engineer-front-end-)

Back-end Senior Engineer, see more details and apply:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999658917542-softw...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999658917542-software-
engineer-back-end-)

------
katyi
Top Hat | [https://tophat.com/work-with-us/](https://tophat.com/work-with-us/)
| Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

We are looking for software engineers to join our team. We are hiring a DevOps
Engineer, Data Engineer, and a Full-stack Web Developer (Python, Django,
Javascript, React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible; recently we’ve been practicing
Continuous Deployment on Lambda). Salary range based on experience from $80K
to $120K.

We’re a pretty awesome growth-stage startup in the education space - we make
the classroom more interactive, fun and engaging for both students and
professors.

Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming mobile
devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the classroom.
Recently, Top Hat has been building out interactive textbooks and creating a
way for professors to collaborate on authoring new content and sharing it
through our marketplace. In summary, we have a great dev culture and some
really cool problems to work on!

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/?lever-origin=applied&lever-
sou...](https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B0%5D=HN&department=Engineering)

We’re also running a Hack && Tell community event on March 6th focused on
female-led projects for IWD —come see some cool tech demos and say hi!
[https://www.meetup.com/Toronto-Hack-and-
Tell/events/24731331...](https://www.meetup.com/Toronto-Hack-and-
Tell/events/247313314/)

~~~
R_haterade
I TA'd for a course in grad school that used your product.

I was very impressed with the quality!

------
dartf
ZenMate | Berlin | ONSITE | VISA | €50k - €80k depending on a role

At ZenMate, we strive towards making the internet a more secure and private
place with our VPN solution. With over 42 million downloads and clients
available for all major platforms, we continue to develop products which
improve user experience on the web

1) DevOps Automation Engineer (m/f) | ONSITE | VISA | €50k - €65k job
description: [https://zenmate.com/jobs/#DevOps-Automation-Engineer-
mf-8535](https://zenmate.com/jobs/#DevOps-Automation-Engineer-mf-8535)

2) Client Developer (m/f) | ONSITE | VISA | €50k - €70k job description:
[https://zenmate.com/jobs/#Client-Developer-
mf-29305](https://zenmate.com/jobs/#Client-Developer-mf-29305)

3) Sr. Backend Engineer (Ruby) (m/f) | ONSITE | VISA | €60k - €80k job
description: [https://zenmate.com/jobs/#Sr-Backend-Engineer-Ruby-
mf-19096](https://zenmate.com/jobs/#Sr-Backend-Engineer-Ruby-mf-19096)

Please apply with a links above :)

If you have any questions you can email me directly, my address is in my
profile.

~~~
kerberos84
why are you trying to serve ads on your company website? It is trying to
connect 12 different domains and run 20 javascripts. Not a good impression for
a company IMHO.

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site

Come work at the 15th highest trafficked website in the world. We are looking
for:

-Product Marketing Manager

-Senior PHP developers

-Visual Designer

-Front-end Developer

-Product Manager

-Project manager or product owner with blockchain experience for a top secret project

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN. More info on pornhub.com/jobs.

------
tabbott
Zulip | [https://zulipchat.com/](https://zulipchat.com/) | REMOTE or in person
| Frontend Engineer | Full-time | SF

Zulip is the leading open source alternative to Slack. Our users love Zulip
because of our unique UX with threaded conversations; compared to Slack or its
clones, they find discussions in Zulip more productive.

We are a small startup based in SF, plus an enormous open source contributor
community. The entire product is open source; we make money selling hosting
and commercial support for on-site deployments.

This is an open-source job: all our code is open source and free software. We
do our development in the open on GitHub and our own public Zulip instance at
chat.zulip.org, and dozens of people contribute code every week from all
around the world. You can be anywhere in the world too.

We're looking for an experienced front-end engineer. The ideal candidate has
full-stack engineering skills, is experienced at participating in open source
communities, has great design sense, gets stuff done, and (if not in SF) has
done frontend work remotely before.

Email us at jobs/at/zulipchat/dot/com.

------
randallsquared
ReferWell | node.js contractor - 8-12 weeks | New York, NY / Upstate SC |
REMOTE OK (US only), Contract | $50-$60 /hour

ReferWell ( [https://www.referwell.com/](https://www.referwell.com/) ) is
delivering better outcomes for patients and better referrals for specialist
and primary care doctors in the US.

Our main office is in Manhattan, and we have a developer presence near
Spartanburg, SC, where we intend to set up a dev-focused office later this
year.

The immediate need is for a contractor to assist in building out a hypermedia
API for an ongoing partner integration. The services making up this API run on
a stack using docker, mysql, redis, and node.js. The core need is for someone
who is comfortable writing in a modern JS style (async/await, unit and bdt,
etc), who avoids slow and unsafe patterns with SQL, and who has some
experience with docker, ssh, git, and so forth.

Familiarity with any of JSON Hypermedia, OAuth2, AWS administration,
microservices, Ansible, Consul, or Jenkins is a plus.

The contract is expected to last 8-12 calendar weeks, though number of hours
for each week may vary. We plan to get started in February, so the decision
process should be short.

As mentioned, we will be setting up a physical office in SC in 2018; for a
developer located in the Upstate, this contract could lead into a FT position.

Please use careers.dev@referwell.com to ask questions or send your details for
consideration.

------
crysmitc
Occipital (Computer Vision) | Full-time | ONSITE | Boulder,CO & San Francisco,
CA

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.
[https://occipital.com/home](https://occipital.com/home)

* Junior Customer Experience Specialist (Boulder, CO) | $30-50K

* Mobile Computer Vision Engineer (San Francisco, CA or Boulder, CO)

* iOS Engineer (San Francisco, CA or Boulder, CO)

* Platform Software Engineer - Mixed Reality (San Francisco, CA)

* Platform Software Engineer (San Francisco, CA or Boulder, CO)

* Sales Director - Structure Core (San Francisco, CA or Boulder, CO)

* Accuracy & Test Engineer (San Francisco, CA or Boulder, CO)

* Embedded Systems Intern (Boulder, CO)

* Firmware Engineer Intern (Boulder, CO)

For detailed information check out
[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

If you apply please mention that you saw this post in Hacker News. Thanks!

------
Cieplak
Finix | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-Time | $100k -
$150k

Finix builds, manages and sells a payments processing platform
([http://developers.finixpayments.com](http://developers.finixpayments.com))
to banks and other financial institutions. Our stack is mainly Java and
Postgres on AWS. We have a few services in Haskell. We are the first seed-
stage company that Visa has invested in.

Looking to hire 2 to 3 highly effective engineers who want to work on a state-
of-the-art technology platform pushing the future of payments and banking
software, and want to have agency over their day-to-day work. Beneficial to
understand the payments domain and have experience delivering SLAs of 4 nines
(99.99%).

Reach us at this base64-encoded email address:
cGF0cmljaytobkBmaW5peHBheW1lbnRzLmNvbQ==

~~~
haloux
I’ll save you a click on a dodgy calculator site: patrick+hn at finixpayments

~~~
Cieplak
Sorry that you had to click on dodgy sites to figure this out. Another way to
do it is to open a terminal and type

    
    
        $ python
        > 'eW91ciB0ZXh0'.decode('base64')
    

PS: you’ll need to import base64 with python3

~~~
ecthiender
Or simply type in a shell:

    
    
      $ echo -n eW91ciB0ZXh0 | base64 -d

~~~
Just4Ease
You could easily do this in your browser console:
atob('cGF0cmljaytobkBmaW5peHBheW1lbnRzLmNvbQ==');

------
eloff
Experienced Go backend developer $90-$120/hr ($14.4-19.2K/mo) FULLY REMOTE
full-time contract (US and Canada only)

This is a contract position good for at least 5 months, but most likely a year
or longer. You’ll be working 40 hours a week for Victorias Secret doing Go
microservices. You should be willing to be onsite for the first two weeks
(expenses paid), after that this is a fully remote contract. Remote work
experience is a plus. You need to be self-motivated and able to work with
minimal supervision.

Email dan@closetothemetal.com with an answer to: what is the purpose of this
line of code? var _ io.Writer = (*myStreamStruct)(nil)

Include your resume and your github if possible.

------
andrest
The Farmer's Dog | Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE, SALARY:100-140k,
[https://www.thefarmersdog.com/](https://www.thefarmersdog.com/)

The Farmer’s Dog is a VC backed (we just raised $8.1m Series A from Shasta
Ventures) direct-to-consumer pet health brand on a mission to disrupt the $60
Billion pet food industry. Our products are human-quality, personalised and
manufactured on demand.

Even though we don't sound like a typical tech company we take pride in
software development. We’re building a subscription based e-commerce business
from the ground up and have plenty of interesting problems to solve. Our aim
is to offer a seamless subscription experience through on-time production,
customised products and best in class customer support. We have CI and CD
processes in place, and make use of docker-based microservices via Iron.io. We
have plenty of challenges to tackle from building node APIs to bin-packing
problems to optimising fulfillment operations.

We're looking for a mid/senior Software Engineer who's comfortable writing
backend code and dealing with docker and aws. Our stack is react (and redux),
node, postgres, docker and aws. If this sounds like you reach out at
info+hn@thefarmersdog.com

------
Naveg
Alloy | San Francisco, Vancouver BC, or Berlin | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://alloy.ai](https://alloy.ai)

Alloy is a supply chain platform that connects manufacturers, suppliers,
distributors, and retailers, giving businesses end-to-end visibility with fast
and actionable insights, across the entire organization. With Alloy, brands
can track products down to the store shelf, optimize purchase orders to
prevent out of stocks, and respond quickly to consumer demand. Manufacturing
is alerted when inventory of a raw material falls below target at any
facility, or when downstream demand exceeds forecast. Fulfillment teams can
track shipments and lead times to improve service levels. Alloy continuously
makes recommendations so that the right products are in the right places, at
the right time.

Engineers at Alloy are tasked with solving the interesting and difficult
problems that supply chain data presents, while making it all seem simple and
easy to the user. Whether you enjoy building data pipelines that process
billions of data points per day, digging into the math of forecasting and
replenishment models, or creating intuitive frontend apps, there is no
shortage challenging and rewarding things to work on.

Our stack: Google Cloud Platform, Postgres, Redis, Python, modern Java, React.

We have rapidly growing revenue and large contracts from some of the world’s
most recognisable brands. HQ is in SF, with small outposts in Vancouver and
Berlin. We’re hiring engineers at all levels (and also for sales and customer
success) - if the problem sounds interesting, I’d love to tell you more.
evan@alloy.ai

------
erawk
CareGuide | Toronto, ON | Onsite |
[https://careguide.com](https://careguide.com) | CAD$70-120 + equity

CareGuide matches families with high-quality care providers through a
portfolio of websites, including Sitter.com, ElderCare.com, PetSitter.com,
Housekeeper.com, CanadianNanny.ca, and HouseSitter.com.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/careguide](https://www.keyvalues.com/careguide)

Here are our open roles:

\- All Jobs at CareGuide:
[https://angel.co/careguide](https://angel.co/careguide)

\- Software Engineer: [https://angel.co/careguide/jobs/35665-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/careguide/jobs/35665-software-engineer)

\- Software Engineer, Growth:
[https://angel.co/careguide/jobs/139527-software-engineer-
gro...](https://angel.co/careguide/jobs/139527-software-engineer-growth)

Tech Stack: Ruby 2.4+, Rails 4.2+, Rspec, React, Jest ES6+, Babel, NodeJS 8+,
GraphQL PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis, AWS, RedShift, Periscope

------
cjcenizal
Elastic | Sr. UI Engineer, Sr. JavaScript Engineer, Anywhere (aka REMOTE)

We're the company behind Elasticsearch, Kibana, Logstash, and Beats. We have
positions open for all of these products [1] but this post focuses on roles
for Kibana.

We're looking for experienced UI engineers to help us build and maintain our
React+Sass UI framework (elastic.github.io/eui/), and JavaScripts engineers to
help us build Kibana, a data visualization and dashboarding platform. Check
out the links for more details.

Sr. UI engineer:
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/jobs/825257](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/jobs/825257)

Sr. JavaScript engineer:
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/jobs/593004](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/jobs/593004)

GIS UI engineer:
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/jobs/972336](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/jobs/972336)

JavaScript Security engineer:
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/jobs/937336](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/jobs/937336)

[1]
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers)

------
fortysixpercent
Replicated | QA Automation Engineer | $100k - $130k + equity | Los Angeles |
[https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

Replicated is modernizing the deployment framework for enterprise
applications. We are looking for entry-level engineers eager to work to lead
the automation of our testing, especially focused on our installable product.
We've had a lot of success finding candidates through Hacker News so hoping to
find people interested in this role.

The QA Automation Engineer will continue to build upon our test automation
processes to ensure the quality of our cloud based and on premise products and
help make our development process as effective as possible. We are looking for
someone with knowledge of automation tools like Selenium WebDriver and a
passion for building automated systems to join our engineering team. Our tech
stack is on the bleeding edge so we don’t expect you to know everything, but a
willingness to learn and adapt is definitely a key quality for this role.

In this role you'll be: \- Writing automated tests targeting a wide variety of
environments \- Developing effective testing plans and performing some manual
tests \- Implementing best practices to integrate QA into our development
process

In this role you'll work with a wide rage of tech like: Docker, Kubernetes,
Linux, Ansible, AWS and Google Cloud Platform, MySQL, Selenium WebDriver,
Golang and more. Again, we don't expect someone coming into the role to have
experience with everything, but would like someone that is excited to learn!
This role will be exclusively onsite in Los Angeles.

If you are interested please email austin (at) replicated (dot) com

------
someear
Polly | Seattle | Full-stack Dev, Technical PM | Full-time | $110-150k +
equity | ONSITE

Polly is a venture backed startup (with investors like Slack, SV Angel,
Amplify Partners and others) that is taking a consumer like approach to
enterprise surveys. We deliver our solution exclusively in messaging (Slack)
and currently support thousands of companies. We’re a small team (11
employees) with great traction in an emerging space, so there’s the
opportunity to come in and have tremendous impact on the product, the culture,
the company, and the space itself. Our stack is Node, Typescript, Meteor, AWS.

Full-stack dev:

    
    
      * At least 5 years of professional experience shipping software to customers
      * Strong knowledge of web-based technologies (with a preference of Node/JS/Typescript)
      * Ability to go up and down the stack
      * Willingness to mentor junior members of the team
    

We're also looking for a Dev / Product Manager hybrid:

    
    
      * Strong organizational skills
      * Great product sense
      * At least 3 years of experience as a professional developer
    

We also offer medical, dental, vision, maternity leave, and more!

Apply at samird@polly.ai and reference HN.

~~~
cpfohl
Please edit your post to remove the word `rem0te`. Your `| ONSITE` in the
title is sufficient, and extraneous use of the word makes the page useless for
people with their browser's find function.

~~~
fapjacks
Yeah, doing this is a good way to get a job posting downvoted.

~~~
someear
good point - just trying to avoid the million recruiting agencies that email
us after posting. Updated posting.

------
tom_scrace
London (Soho) | Senior Backend Engineer | Onsite | Full-time | £75k+, bonus,
equity

CognitionX ([https://cognitionx.com](https://cognitionx.com)) is building a
community and platform to bring clarity to the world of AI. Last year, our
“festival of all things AI” in London ([http://cogx.co](http://cogx.co))
attracted more than 1,300 delegates, and it’s going to be even bigger this
year!

Our web-based knowledge platform provides a wealth of data on thousands of AI-
related companies, products, events, and people. It connects our clients with
a comprehensive AI knowledge base, with our expert network of AI leaders, and
provides a rich set of tools for making sense of the AI landscape.

We are looking for senior backend engineers with strong experience building
modern web apps using Python and Django.

We use GitHub, code reviews, Heroku, and Amazon RDS so that we can rapidly
iterate and stay focussed on what matters. We’ve worked hard to keep our
processes and management structure as lightweight as possible.

You should have:

    
    
        - Strong knowledge of Python and its ecosystem
        - Track record of delivering Django web apps
        - Experience designing and building RESTful APIs
        - A good knowledge of git (or mercurial)
    

It would be great if you also had:

    
    
        - Frontend development skills, including JS and React
        - Operations/DevOps experience
        - Understanding of AI/ML techniques
    

And if you've published or contributed to any open-source software, then tell
us about it!

Email us at jobs@cognitionx.io

------
jcrittenden
Churchill Navigation | Multiple Positions | ONSITE in Boulder, CO | $90k -
$130K + equity

Churchill Navigation builds best-in-class augmented reality solutions for
airborne video systems. We are profitable, customer focused, and have an
excellent team of talented software, mechanical, and electrical engineers.

Looking for:

\- Sr Web Engineer: lead the team building Earthscape, our web video
management system -
[https://public.earthscape.com/](https://public.earthscape.com/)

\- Software Engineer, C++: join the ION team, our do-everything mission
equipment interface computer

\- Software Engineer, Tools: maintain and extend our internal suite of tools
for processing GIS vector, terrain, and imagery data

Email us at jobs@churchillnavigation.com

[https://churchillnavigation.com/](https://churchillnavigation.com/)

------
shasts
RiskIdent|Scala Developer|Visa, Onsite|Hamburg, Germany|Relocation|50-75K EUR

Risk.Ident is a software product development organization that offers anti-
fraud product suite to companies within the e-commerce, telecommunications,
and financial sectors.

Some of the technologies we use: Scala, Python, ML, JavaScript, Postgres,
Ansible, MongoDB, Elasticsearch, Kafka. We have openings across our
engineering teams.

Apply at [https://riskident.com/en/jobs/](https://riskident.com/en/jobs/) or
email me directly.

~~~
icc97
All your job applications require that that the applicant must state their
salary demands. It seems like you're just data mining for salaries. This is
very atypical, most companies wait at least until the interview and would stop
me ever applying. I don't really see what you've got to gain by it.

~~~
perlgeek
In Germany, it is fairly typical to demand this up-front.

However, it's also often OK to apply at these jobs without stating salary
demands right away.

~~~
icc97
Ah, ok, it could just be a cultural thing that I'm missing. I hadn't seen it
on any other German job applications though.

------
caust1c
Segment | Engineering | San Francisco, CA or Vancouver, BC | Full-Time |
Onsite Segment is building the analytics routing layer for the world. We
transform data into over 150 different services, adding new ones every day.
We're processing billions of events each month, and maintaining the analytics
infrastructure for companies like DigitalOcean, Atlassian, New Relic, and
Docker. Our goal is to help companies learn from how their users interact with
the products to build even better products. We also like to share our work and
what we learn, here are some recent examples:

    
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/allocation-efficiency-in-high-performance-go-services/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/exactly-once-delivery/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/bob-loblaws-log-blog/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/a-brief-history-of-the-uuid/
      
      - https://segment.com/blog/5-advanced-testing-techniques-in-go/
    
      - https://open.segment.com

If any of this sounds interesting, we'd love to hear from you! Check out our
open positions at
[https://segment.com/engineering#jobs](https://segment.com/engineering#jobs)
If you have questions, feel free to reach out to me directly alan .at.
segment.com (but please do apply on the site).

------
maciejgryka
RainforestQA (YC12) | Data Scientists, Software Engineers, Ops, other roles |
San Francisco + the world | REMOTE | Full-Time We're hiring Data Scientists,
Software Engineers, and Ops people, among other roles, to change the way
software companies do Quality Assurance.

[https://www.rainforestqa.com/careers/](https://www.rainforestqa.com/careers/)

We have plenty of interesting technical challenges and we care a lot about
company culture (you can see our CEO talk about it here
[https://lattice.com/resources-for-humans/fred-stevens-
smith-...](https://lattice.com/resources-for-humans/fred-stevens-smith-...)).
We've been remote-first on the engineering side since the early days and most
of our engineers are distributed all over the world including the Americas,
Europe, Asia and Africa. We fly everyone to SF for face-to-face meetings a
couple of times per year.

We're working with a bunch of cool tech from fraud detection, plain-old Random
Forests, to using CNNs to visually understand websites, to managing thousands
of testers using thousands of freshly-provisioned VMs, to provisioning real
mobile devices for app testing. You can see a short talk I gave about one of
our older projects here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_h8PElXio8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_h8PElXio8).

I'd be happy to answer any questions you might have :)

------
sethfantastic
Outreach | Software Engineers, Data Scientists, Machine Learning Engineers |
Seattle | ONSITE

I lead the voice integration team on Outreach. We're hiring and several of our
other front-end, back-end and data teams are as well. Primary tech stack is
React + Ruby on Rails (may be moving some into Elixer soon). Data team uses
Python.

Outreach is a sales engagement platform. Both the company and the engineering
team are growing rapidly. The engineering org is split into small teams of
3-6, with really diverse backgrounds and a culture of collaboration and
learning.

Individual projects each have their own challenges to work through. For my
team a lot of them arise from the many possible points of failure in executing
a call, several of which are external to our platform. We have to get creative
to ensure we can provide a solid customer experience under those constraints.

Looking for mid-level and senior engineers, with strong sense of ownership,
dedication to great customer experience, and desire to collaborate.

Unlimited vacation and sick days, competitive salary, excellent parental leave
policy, healthy work-life balance, free snacks, etc. Feel free to either reach
out directly or apply on the website: seth.johnson@outreach.io ||
[https://www.outreach.io/company/careers/](https://www.outreach.io/company/careers/)

~~~
seishun
It seems when you apply for the Backend Software Engineer position you get a
notification thanking you "for applying for the Senior Backend Software
Engineer position". This misled me to apply for the same position right after
getting rejected.

------
deepa_nyc
ACLU -- National HQ, NYC | (remote is fine for eng positions)

\+ Director of Data — Establish our Data Science & Analytics team, leading
building out data-driven strategies for all of the ACLU’s efforts

\+ Fullstack Engineer — Development for advocacy, mobilization, fundraising
and education digital products

\+ Product Designer — UX & UI design for new constituent-facing digital
products

\+ Data Analyst, Digital — Analyst driving strategy for all of ACLU’s digital
efforts (website, online fundraising, email, social, etc)

\+ Salesforce Technical Product Manager — Own, drive, improve the ACLU’s
Salesforce roadmap

\+ Salesforce Developer — Lead development on Salesforce

All jobs listed here:
[https://www.aclu.org/careers?office=26](https://www.aclu.org/careers?office=26)

~~~
narutoX
Is sponsorship available for Salesforce Dev role? I have ~3 yrs full stack exp
in SFDC dev, few certs & Master's in Computer Science from ASU.

------
techpd
PagerDuty | San Francisco, Toronto, Remote

PagerDuty is reliable Digital Operations Management for over 10,000
organizations. We are helping Engineers and other professionals resolve
problems with their IT systems as quickly as possible. We're backed by some of
the Valley’s best investors, including Y Combinator, Andreessen Horowitz,
Bessemer Venture Partners, Accel Partners, Baseline Ventures, and Harrison
Metal. We're based in San Francisco with offices in Seattle, Toronto, Sydney,
and London. PagerDuty is used by thousands of customers globally, from Fortune
500 companies to startups.

We're hiring for a number of roles:

Principal Engineer, APIs and Developer Platforms San Francisco, Remote
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000004dII...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000004dIIFEA2)

Senior Software Engineer San Francisco, Toronto, Remote
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K3700000972s...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K3700000972ssEAA)

Senior Database Engineer Toronto
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000008p93...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000008p93CEAQ)

Senior Android Engineer San Francisco
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000009GHs...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000009GHsZEAW)

Application Security Engineer San Francisco
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000008hoH...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000008hoH8EAI)

~~~
techpd
2 more roles added for Toronto:

Engineering Manager Toronto
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000008ajy...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000008ajy6EAA)

Senior Software Engineer Toronto
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K370000073FA...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K370000073FAHEA2)

------
dougwbrunton
Plectica | Onsite or Remote | NYC | Senior Frontend Engineer, Senior Full-
Stack

We are building a set of tools to enable building and sharing mental models, a
more efficient way to organize and share information than traditional tools
like written documents and powerpoint presentations. Underpinning this effort
is a theory in Systems Thinking called DSRP, the work of our academic partners
at Cornell, who have spent the last decade studying how people understand and
communicate about complex systems. These tools could be used to map any topic,
from historical events, to components of a legal case, to how a combustion
engine works, etc. We sometimes think of this as "Google Maps for
information".

Come help us work through a bunch of fun/hard technical challenges: building
interactive data visualizations, facilitating real-time collaboration, large-
scale text understanding, searching a distributed knowledge base.

Our tech stack includes bespoke JavaScript, SVG, [S]CSS, Riot.js and some off-
the-shelf helper libraries for interactive map building and visualization (but
in our hearts we're framework agnostic); Redis / Node.js / WebSockets for
real-time collaboration; MySQL for a source of truth; and some other tools and
services around text-understanding and image processing in Python.

We really want to find the right person for this, and will compensate
accordingly.

Check us out at [https://plectica.com](https://plectica.com), and if you're
interested send us a note at jobs@plectica.com, or email me directly (doug at
lastofthe.org)

------
abeshry
Caper (YC W16) | Head of Machine Learning | $100k - $150k + equity + benefits
| Fulltime | ONSITE in New York | CaperLab.com

Caper Labs (Y-Combinator W16, www.caperlab.com), focuses on compacting Amazon-
Go's technology (image recognition, sensor fusion and AI) into a smart
shopping cart, allowing each shopper to toss their groceries into our smart
cart and self-checkout. Help us transform physical retail!

What we want: \- Lead Computer Vision and Deep Learning development,
architecture design and implementation. \- Design and implement custom
computer vision algorithms and architectures. \- Collaborate with hardware
team to better apply CV and DL technologies into embedded system.

About you: \- MS/PhD degree in Computer Science, Math, related technical field
or equivalent practical experience. \- One year of CV and DL experience or
equivalent and built at least one CV/DL system before. \- Familiar with CV and
DL fundamentals like feature extraction, convolutional neural network,
supervised machine learning, transfer learning etc. \- Familiar with one of
the the DL frameworks and tools like Tensorflow, Keras, Caffe etc. + OpenCV.
\- Understand GPU and CUDA. \- Share our vision!

Lets chat or grab a coffee! Drop us a line at jobs@caperlab.com and we will
take it from there.

------
ihm
O(1) Labs | Engineer | San Francisco | On-Site | Full Time

O(1) Labs (o1labs.org) is a small startup aiming to develop the first
cryptocurrency protocol that can deliver on the promise of supporting real-
world applications and widespread use. Our team is based in San Francisco and
we are well-funded by top investors in the space.

Cryptocurrency is a domain where correctness really counts. As such, we focus
on building reliable software through the use of statically-typed functional
programming languages. This is reflected in our OCaml codebase and style of
structuring code around DSLs, as well as in the design of the smart-contracts
platform we're developing.

There is no need to have prior experience in cryptography, and we're hiring
engineers to work on a bunch of exciting projects including:

* Our OCaml DSL for writing zk-SNARKs (a cryptographic primitive for certified computation).

* The design of a virtual machine and higher-level languages for smart contracts (there a lot of interesting challenges here since the VM has to be efficient inside SNARKs).

* Working on the core networking, cryptography, and reliability aspects of the protocol.

This is a chance to join a small, collaborative team and have a ton of
independence while working on fascinating cross-disciplinary problems in
computing. We also offer competitive compensation both in salary and equity as
well as top-of-the-market benefits.

Please get in touch by sending an email with your resume and the subject
"Engineer applicant" to jobs@o1labs.org (I'm the CTO and will read/respond
personally.)

~~~
ihm
P.S. Haskell, Scala, Elm, etc programmers welcome!

------
bender2000
Berlin Phil | Frontend Engineer | Berlin, DE | Onsite | Full Time

The Digital Concert Hall (digitalconcerthall.com) is the leading
international, multi-platform video streaming platform for classical music
concerts and has helped shaping the radical changes in music consumption as
befits the reputation of the Berliner Philharmoniker.

Join us to build the next version of our service using: React.js with
Redux.js, Webpack with Babel and JavaScript in ES6. The apps are backed by a
powerful REST API. We take unit- and integration test of our code seriously
and automate processes as much as possible.

Join us if you're interested to work on a truly global product with great
content and a very dedicated user base.

development@digitalconcerthall.com |
[https://apps.digitalconcerthall.com/jobs/frontend_at_bphm.pd...](https://apps.digitalconcerthall.com/jobs/frontend_at_bphm.pdf)

------
dialtone
AdRoll | San Francisco | On-site/remote | Full-time

If you like developing open-source code, languages such as Python, Go, JS, C,
D, Lua, Erlang, AWS, petabytes of data, and distributed low-latency systems,
this may be your dream job.

This time we are particularly interested in finding full stack web developers
with good JavaScript experience and experienced developers, tech leads and
data scientists with great math knowledge and coding skills. This is a really
unique opportunity to get to work with a massive scale (thousands of instances
on AWS), low latency (real-time bidding with 100ms max latency and 70B
requests daily, real-time machine learning with 1ms max latency), mission-
critical systems (this is how we make money) and enjoy working on a strong
frontend development team
([http://tech.adroll.com/blog/frontend/2017/08/29/how-to-
run-a...](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/frontend/2017/08/29/how-to-run-a...)).

Learn more about us here
[http://tech.adroll.com/blog/](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/)

I am happy to tell you more over coffee in SF or by email, dialtone@adroll.com

~~~
goo
Looks like that link got cut off, likely copied from a prior post. The
following link should resolve:
[http://tech.adroll.com/blog/frontend/2017/08/29/how-to-
run-a...](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/frontend/2017/08/29/how-to-run-a-front-
end-infrastructure-team.html)

------
fuzzieozzie
CompilerWorks | San Francisco Bay Area | Full-time, remote | $100k-$220k
driven by your productivity. We are currently a team of 8 across 6 countries,
3 continents.

[http://www.compilerworks.com/job.html](http://www.compilerworks.com/job.html)
(experienced Java devs only)

CompilerWorks is a bespoke compiler company, with our core product centered
around compiling one dialect of SQL to execute on a different backend - e.g.
would you like to run Oracle PL/SQL on a Postgre database? You can with
CompilerWorks. With this core capability our compilers are being deployed to
do a lot more than simply transpile code.

We are driven to solve interesting engineering problems where compilers are
useful. We have found many interesting applications in the world of
databases/datawarehouses and "big data."

Let us know if you are interested info {at} compilerworks.com

------
fuzzieozzie
CompilerWorks | San Francisco Bay Area | Full-time, REMOTE| $100k-$220k driven
by your productivity. We are currently a team of 8 across 6 countries, 3
continents.

[http://www.compilerworks.com/job.html](http://www.compilerworks.com/job.html)
(experienced Java devs only)

CompilerWorks is a bespoke compiler company, with our core product centered
around compiling one dialect of SQL to execute on a different backend - e.g.
would you like to run Oracle PL/SQL on a Postgre database? You can with
CompilerWorks. With this core capability our compilers are being deployed to
do a lot more than simply transpile code.

We are driven to solve interesting engineering problems where compilers are
useful. We have found many interesting applications in the world of
databases/datawarehouses and "big data."

Let us know if you are interested info {at} compilerworks.com

~~~
postila
postgreS

~~~
fuzzieozzie
A tip of the hat ....

.... PostgreSQL

~~~
tom_mellior
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PostgreSQL#Name](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PostgreSQL#Name)
says the original name was POSTGRES, Postgres is commonly used, and it was
considered to change the official name to Postgres. It does not mention
"Postgre" being used at all.

------
wting
Reddit | Senior Rust Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, FULL-TIME

We are porting Reddit-flavored Markdown parser from C to Rust and need someone
to lead this project. This project will impact millions of users and pages.
You should be comfortable in Rust, compilers / programming languages, and be
willing to teach Rust to others.

The C version is open sourced here:
[https://github.com/reddit/snudown](https://github.com/reddit/snudown)

The Rust-specific job is not listed but the closest description is here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/reddit/jobs/655395](https://boards.greenhouse.io/reddit/jobs/655395)

Please do not apply through the previous link because we need to route
applicants to the specific team. Please email me your resume or any questions:
w at reddit.com

~~~
jcoffland
You need someone to lead this? It sounds like a couple of month job for one
developer not a team effort.

------
bengarney
Game Closure | Engineer | SALARY: $100k - 150k | San Francisco Bay area (SF) |
Tokyo, Japan | Eugene, Oregon | VISA REMOTE

Game Closure is behind Everwing, the top game on Facebook’s Instant Games
platform. In parallel, we’ve built the world’s most advanced javascript game
engine for messenger games. We’ve raised more than $30M, and we have more than
a million users per engineer at the company.

Our technologies and games have already been in front of many tens of millions
of users, and we’re adding millions of new users monthly.

The Game Closure team is growing very rapidly. We need senior engineers for
game development and game engine technology roles. These are high leverage
senior positions. Remote workers are welcome. Our teams are already highly
distributed because we’re looking to build the best engineering team in the
world.

Outside of our games, we have projects for hosted real-time multiplayer
gaming, social gaming, cross-compilation to native platforms, React
integration, and many other core infrastructure tools that we would welcome
your support on defining and creating.

Please email linda@gameclosure.com

Subject: Game Closure Core Engineer: YOUR NAME HERE

Please include a personal note about your background and interests so we can
prioritize your application!

Best, Ben

~~~
whateversclever
Beware of these folks. When I interviewed (when they posted a remote job here
before) they told me after wasting a bunch of time that they aren't actually
looking for remote devs. It's not clear why they keep posting remote listings
here.

They also seem not to be called "Game Closure" anymore. They changed to
"Weeby" and then "BlackStorm". Previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14485509](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14485509)

I'm really curious what they are up to.

~~~
madeius
Thanks for the heads up. I too see something fishy going on.

------
imethan
Voltaiq | Battery Analytics | SF Bay Area | Brooklyn, NY | Multiple Positions:
$110k-$180k | Onsite

“The battery is the technology of our time.” -The Economist, January 16, 2016

Voltaiq's cloud-based Battery Intelligence software platform brings
unprecedented data analytics, visualization, and predictive capabilities to
any company with a battery-powered business model. Top automakers, consumer
electronics, and energy storage companies use Voltaiq to accelerate product
development, improve performance, ensure safety and reliability, and secure
financing for their products. Our high-powered team comprises PhD scientists,
expert data professionals, and battery industry veterans, all passionate about
enabling the global energy transition. Voltaiq has offices in Brooklyn, NY and
Berkeley, CA, serving customers around the world.

Positions:

\- DevOps: build and deployment automation on AWS cloud and others.

\- Data Engineer: data pipeline, data API and machine learning platform.

\- Data Scientist: data analysis and visualization, feature extraction and
machine learning.

\- Backend / API Engineer: business logic, data models, and API.

\- Non-Developer jobs available as well: [http://voltaiq.com/about-
us#jobs](http://voltaiq.com/about-us#jobs)

Candidates should be:

\- Strong coders in one or more of: Python, Javascript, Java, C/C++, Go.

\- Experienced with Git, development on Linux, SQL and relational databases.

\- Degree holders in CS, Physics, Math, Engineering, or related.

\- Passionate about energy and solving hard science problems using data.

\- US Citizens.

Our Stack

\- Frontend: AngularJS, SASS, Gulp, Jasmine, Selenium, Plotly, Vue.js.

\- Application: Django, Python, Pytest.

\- Data Engineering and Database: Java, Scala, Postgres, Elasticsearch.

\- Data Analysis/Visualization: Numpy, Pandas, Matplotlib, Plotly, Scikit-
Learn, TensorFlow.

\- Deployment: AWS, Salt, Fabric, Nginx, uWSGI.

Competitive salary plus equity and full benefits.

Send a resume to jobs@voltaiq.com.

Full job descriptions are on our website: [http://voltaiq.com/about-
us#jobs](http://voltaiq.com/about-us#jobs)

Thanks, HN!

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site
Reliability Engineers, Senior Designers, and more! | Washington, DC | ONSITE
[https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/) The best of technology. The
best of government. And we want you.

We're looking for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product
managers, and more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring and redesigning
critical government services. You'll join a team of the most talented
technologists from across the private sector and government. No government
resume required! We work on some of the biggest issues affecting the American
people there are, immigration, veterans service, students, health care, and
more. We're especially looking for talented senior engineers to join us to
help shift move government tech in the right direction. See our most recent
Report to Congress for examples of what you could be working on:

[https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

[https://medium.com/the-u-s-digital-service/the-u-s-
digital-s...](https://medium.com/the-u-s-digital-service/the-u-s-digital-
service-is-turning-three-a6d00a71a31f)

[https://www.wired.com/2017/05/meet-nerds-coding-way-
afghanis...](https://www.wired.com/2017/05/meet-nerds-coding-way-afghanistan-
war/)

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/join](https://www.usds.gov/join)

~~~
mendeza
Hi there, do you have any role's or needs for data scientists?

~~~
robbiethegeek
There aren't explicit data scientist roles but there are engineering roles
with a focus on data as needed by the agencies / projects. If you are
interested in chatting more feel free to ping me or apply!

~~~
mendeza
sure thing, where can I best message you?

~~~
jcmeloni
usds@omb.eop.gov

------
suhailpatel
Citymapper | Backend/iOS/Android Engineers | London, UK | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

Cities are complicated. We use the power of mobile and open transport data to
help humans survive and master them. We are building the best public transit
app, one that caters for the needs of commuters. We are building a routing
engine which is truly multimodal. We're running our own buses to fill gaps in
the transit network. To power all of this, we're leveraging open data as well
as building the tools necessary for agencies to add and fix data.

Read our blog at
[https://medium.com/@Citymapper](https://medium.com/@Citymapper)

See all our open positions at
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

We're hiring for Backend (Python, Go, C/C++, AWS), Frontend (Web, React, ES6)
and iOS/Android engineers as well as Data Science.

If you have any questions, feel free to drop me an email at suhail -at-
citymapper -dot- com

------
ollipp
Full Fact, building automated factchecking tools | London, UK | ONSITE | Full-
time | £30-50k

Front end developer (proficiency in react), to join team of 3.

Full Fact is the UK’s leading factchecking charity. You will be joining us on
our mission to build scalable, robust, automated factchecking tools that can
be used in newsrooms and globally by other factcheckers. You will be designing
and building 2 flagship products. Job description:
[https://fullfact.org/about/jobs/front-end-
developer/](https://fullfact.org/about/jobs/front-end-developer/)

Deadline to apply 5th Feb.

~~~
ollipp
Just so say we're keeping the applications open till we find the right person,
so please apply even if it's past 5th Feb.

------
Sikul
Discord | Senior Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE

Discord is increasingly how gamers communicate. We grew from 45 million to 90
million users in the last 6 months. We have over 14 million daily active users
and that number is growing every day. Discord is just 2.5 years old.

We're hiring senior engineers pretty much across the board. Come solve
interesting scaling problems and implement next generation features.

[https://discordapp.com/jobs](https://discordapp.com/jobs)

Tech: Elixir/Erlang, React, Javascript, Python, Go, C++, Cassandra, GCP

Engineering blog:
[https://blog.discordapp.com/tagged/engineering](https://blog.discordapp.com/tagged/engineering)

Feel free to message me directly at the email in my profile.

------
hungryblank
Contentful | [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) |
Berlin, Germany | full time | (VISA)

Contentful is Content Infrastructure for modern applications.

It allows you to create, edit & manage content in the cloud and consume and
distribute it anywhere via API.

We raised our Series C lead by General Catalyst
[https://goo.gl/f8kQ3t](https://goo.gl/f8kQ3t)

We have several positions open in Berlin, Germany or in SF USA
[https://www.contentful.com/careers/](https://www.contentful.com/careers/)

Join a rapidly growing developer-centric company with lots of amazing
international customers. We count people like Adam Wiggins (Heroku) and
Francesco Cesarini (Erlang Solutions) as our advisors.

We are hiring for the following full-time positions:

\- Director of Engineering - Data (Berlin):
[http://grnh.se/0qywah1](http://grnh.se/0qywah1)

\- Security Engineer (Berlin) -
[http://grnh.se/fg1ueb1](http://grnh.se/fg1ueb1)

\- Full Stack JS developer (Berlin) -
[http://grnh.se/4p87le1](http://grnh.se/4p87le1)

\- Group Product Manager (Berlin) -
[http://grnh.se/25mfo71](http://grnh.se/25mfo71)

\- Ruby Engineer (Berlin) - [http://grnh.se/k6v7o11](http://grnh.se/k6v7o11)

\- Team Administrator (Berlin) -
[http://grnh.se/phe8ky1](http://grnh.se/phe8ky1)

------
leetrout
MailChimp
([https://mailchimp.com/about/jobs/](https://mailchimp.com/about/jobs/)) |
Atlanta Brooklyn Oakland | Full-Time (FT) & Internships (INTERNS)

MailChimp is the world’s leading marketing automation platform, and we send
more than a billion emails a day. We democratize technology for small
businesses, creating innovative products that empower our customers to grow.

I'm a Python / Go tooling engineer in Operations. I'm remote along with a
handful of others. We've recently opened satellite offices in Brooklyn &
Oakland.

There are multiple job listings at
[https://mailchimp.com/about/jobs/](https://mailchimp.com/about/jobs/) for all
available positions / locations. To apply click on the job that best suits you
and click on the button in the "Apply Now" box at the bottom of the posting.

------
MarMarMars
NEURALINK | Software engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Neuralink is a new neural engineering company founded by Elon Musk.

Our goal is to develop brain-machine interfaces so useful and so safe that
ordinary people will choose to get them like they get a smartphone.
Neuralink's aim is to bring humans and machines closer so software forms a
true extension of ourselves, rather than something separate we interact with
slowly and awkwardly.

We are hiring for a fairly diverse set of technical backgrounds. There is a
ton of software to write ranging from firmware to surgical robotics control to
an experiment management web app. Experience with C++ for robotics is
especially desirable. Culturally, we place a premium on diligence, care and
thoroughness rather than trying out every latest cool framework.

If you are up for the challenge check out our website:
[https://neuralink.com](https://neuralink.com)

------
tammievu
Remix | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.remix.com](https://www.remix.com)

The zip code you’re born in continues to be one of the strongest predictors of
your economic mobility. Our team aims to build a more equitable world by
expanding access within it. Remix is the first platform for transit and city
planning, helping 225+ cities around the world design transit networks
quickly, confidently, and clearly.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/remix](https://www.keyvalues.com/remix)

Here are our open roles:

\- Engineering Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/remix/cb9b8992-f2df-49af-
bd20-4eb7babf...](https://jobs.lever.co/remix/cb9b8992-f2df-49af-
bd20-4eb7babf26a5?lever-source=KEY%20VALUES)

\- Front-End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/remix/85754b42-d084-4457-b9a6-4555332c...](https://jobs.lever.co/remix/85754b42-d084-4457-b9a6-4555332c3ee4?lever-
source=KEY%20VALUES)

Tech Stack: Our main app is a Ruby on Rails API, with a Postgres and PostGIS
database and a front-end built using React.js. It’s hosted in Heroku. We also
have a variety of services built in Python that are hosted on AWS.

------
jlgosse
Triage | Developers (Rails, ML/AI, iOS, Android, React, FED), Designers |
Remote | $60-100k + equity

Triage ([https://www.triage.com](https://www.triage.com)) is applying
artificial intelligence to medical imaging to make health advice more
accurate, affordable and universally accessible. Triage has developed an app
that can instantly detect skin cancer and other skin problems. We are looking
for talented software engineers to join us.

Our goal is to save lives by making skin cancer screening universally
accessible. 1 in 3 cancer diagnoses in the United States is for skin cancer
and 1 in 5 Americans will develop skin cancer in their lifetime. The five-year
survival rate of melanoma, the deadliest form of skin cancer, declines from
98% at its earliest stage to below 20% at the later stages. With Triage it is
now possible to snap a photo and instantly see visually similar conditions,
including deadly skin cancers like melanoma. As an early stage member of the
team, you will have a great opportunity to influence architecture and product
direction.

Technologies: Rails, React, Python, Tensorflow, Keras, Swift, Kotlin,
MySQL/Postgres

Send us a note to learn more: jobs@triage.com or visit
[https://www.triage.com/careers](https://www.triage.com/careers).

------
loki77
Remind, Inc | Backend Engineer (mid-senior) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time,
OnSite or Remote OK (within 3 hours of CA) |
[https://www.remind.com/](https://www.remind.com/)

Remind is a communication platform that helps educators reach students and
parents where they are: their phones. With 27 million active users, we’re one
of the fastest-growing companies in education technology, but we have our
sights set on something bigger: giving every student the opportunity to
succeed.

The Remind Engineering Team tackles hard and interesting technical challenges,
embodies our value of finding a way, and open-sources projects like
Empire([http://empire.readthedocs.org/](http://empire.readthedocs.org/)) and
stacker([http://stacker.readthedocs.io/](http://stacker.readthedocs.io/)). The
main tools we use in our backend include Go, Ruby, NodeJS, PostgreSQL, Redis,
RabbitMQ, and many AWS services (DynamoDB, RDS, ECS, Aurora, Lambda, SNS, SQS,
and more).

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/496462?gh_jid=49646...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/496462?gh_jid=496462#.WnOOdJO7-L4)

------
codnee
BOOKING.COM - Amsterdam, The Netherlands | Shanghai, China | Tel Aviv, Israel
| ONSITE | VISA support and Relocation to Amsterdam

I am an iOS developer at Booking.com, the planet’s #1 accommodation site. We
are looking to bring people from anywhere in the world to work for us at our
headquarters in Amsterdam.

Some of the positions available are:

* Frontend Developer (Shanghai): [http://grnh.se/exv4q51](http://grnh.se/exv4q51)

* Software Developer (Shanghai): [http://grnh.se/r47oha1](http://grnh.se/r47oha1)

* Software Developer (Amsterdam): [http://grnh.se/g7y1iw1](http://grnh.se/g7y1iw1)

* Senior Java Developer (Amsterdam): [http://grnh.se/esur2q1](http://grnh.se/esur2q1)

* Data Scientist (ML, Amsterdam): [http://grnh.se/qfsd6e1](http://grnh.se/qfsd6e1)

* Data Scientist (ML, Tel Aviv): [http://grnh.se/yfehks1](http://grnh.se/yfehks1)

* Manager Software Development (Shanghai): [http://grnh.se/u8kp1l1](http://grnh.se/u8kp1l1)

Other job vacancies at [http://grnh.se/30g5b71](http://grnh.se/30g5b71) If you
have any questions about the process shoot me an email at
com.gmail@{{username}}

------
jbarciauskas
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (Boston, New York City, Paris) and
REMOTE | Full-time

Datadog is a monitoring and tracing service for your infrastructure and
services. We build our own tsdb, distributed tracing tools, cutting edge
visualizations, and more. We move fast and are growing fast!

We're mostly Go, Python, and React, on AWS, and moving to k8s.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale as we process over 40
million points per second. Let us know if that's you!

[https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-engineering/](https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-
engineering/)

~~~
jamestimmins
Is there an easy way to get in touch? I have a few questions about the roles.

~~~
jbarciauskas
Sure, shoot me a note at joel.barciauskas @ our domain

------
nivals
Sure, Inc | [https://sureapp.com](https://sureapp.com) | New York, NY or Santa
Monica, CA | Full Time | ONSITE | $120-$160k At Sure, our vision is to change
the way billions of people interact with insurance. Our engineers are
developing the experiences that will change how current and future generations
protect their valuables. We're looking for team members who are big thinkers
in all areas, including mobile apps, artificial intelligence, and UI design.

We're looking to hire iOS, Android, and web engineers who can oversee the
design, development, and maintenance of our different client facing products.
You'll be a core member of the team working with the Design, UX, Product, and
Research teams to build and iterate on new features.

Roles: Frontend Engineer (React)

~~~
apuniquestrings
Hey, it isn't clear that there is a Jobs/Careers page on your website?

------
geobmx540
280 CapMarkets | San Francisco, CA | Sr. C# Engineer | Full-time | Salary
$125-160K & Equity | Onsite

280 CapMarkets is a fintech startup targeting a customer base of wealth
advisers looking to serve their clients with better access to the municipal
bond market. We recently publicly launched our BondNav(R) platform
([https://www.bondbuyer.com/news/280-capmarkets-launches-
bond-...](https://www.bondbuyer.com/news/280-capmarkets-launches-bond-
navigator)) which is a sophisticated financial dashboard, offering
unprecedented visibility and access to this asset class. At 280, we are
creating a culture that empowers team members to solve hard problems for our
customers, while learning from each other and using state-of-the-art tools,
technologies, and development processes. We are an Agile, user-centered shop,
with a positive, flexible environment that is built to enable everyone to do
their absolute best work.

Backend stack is a combination of C# Services, Mongo, AzureSQL, RabbitMQ built
on top of Azure.

Learn a more at
[https://www.280capmarkets.com](https://www.280capmarkets.com). Interested in
chatting? pnasser(at)280cap(dot)com

------
jbrownbridge
Beekeeper | Software Engineer (Interns + Graduates + Experienced) | Zurich,
Switzerland | ONSITE, Full Time

Beekeeper is a fast growing, mobile-first SaaS company disrupting the way 2
billion people working "out in the field" communicate. We have an amazing team
made up people from over 18 different countries who are passionate about
shaping the future of industries like hospitality, retail, manufacturing and
transportation.

Our Stack: Python, MySQL, ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ, Docker, Celery, Backbone,
Java, Realm, Kubernetes

Please apply via the following links:

\- Software Engineer - DevOps:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/beekeeper/jobs/1024386](https://boards.greenhouse.io/beekeeper/jobs/1024386)

\- Software Engineer - Experienced:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/beekeeper/jobs/95292](https://boards.greenhouse.io/beekeeper/jobs/95292)

\- Software Engineer - Graduate:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/beekeeper/jobs/1026317](https://boards.greenhouse.io/beekeeper/jobs/1026317)

\- Software Engineer - Intern:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/beekeeper/jobs/1026318](https://boards.greenhouse.io/beekeeper/jobs/1026318)

\- Technical Support Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/beekeeper/jobs/999222](https://boards.greenhouse.io/beekeeper/jobs/999222)

~~~
hack_only
Do you provide visa sponsorship for people outside EU?

~~~
jbrownbridge
We don't currently, though we do have offices in SF and have a Technical
Support Engineer position open there if that is any help.

------
slanders
PayJoy | Android, Infrastructure, Data Science, and Full Stack Engineers | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time, on site | $100k-$150k + equity | www.payjoy.com

PayJoy brings smartphone technology to customers who otherwise could not
afford it. Our smartphone lock, data science, and world-class platform make
consumer finance work where it was never before feasible. Our goal is to help
the next billion people worldwide gain access to high end smartphones.

If you’re interested in joining a rapidly growing startup with a social
mission, apply through the website or send me an email samara@payjoy.com.

------
wealthsimple
Wealthsimple | Fullstack Engineer, Ruby Engineer, Java Software Engineer,
JavaScript Software Engineer, Mobile Software Engineer (React), iOS Developer
and more! | Toronto, New York City (Onsite)

[https://www.wealthsimple.com](https://www.wealthsimple.com)

Wealthsimple is Canada's largest and fastest growing online investment
manager. We make investing easy and accessible to everybody. We're working on
the challenges involved in making investment understandable and easy. We feel
strongly about our brand and have won a Webby for best financial services
website. We try to reflect our unique voice in everything we build.

We're growing fast. In 3 years, Wealthsimple Financial Corp has gone from $0
under management to over $1 Billion. We have significant funding from
strategic investors that will allow us to continue building an amazing product
that's competitive on a global level. With this, we believe that we have the
opportunity to build one of the largest and most innovative companies in
financial services globally.

Apply here:
[https://www.wealthsimple.com/jobs](https://www.wealthsimple.com/jobs)

------
afarrell
GoCardless (YC S11) | London | SRE, Data, Backend, Full-Stack, and Pre-
sales/Solutions Engineers | Onsite | Full-time | Visa

GoCardless is building a payments network for the internet. Since 2011 we've
been focused on simplifying Direct Debit for small and medium companies (who
previously had no access to it) and we've expanded to serve the largest
companies (think newspapers, utilities) and connect with existing payment
systems in countries all over the world. We already support the UK, Europe and
Sweden and are aiming to expand to more countries over the next year.

As an engineering team at GoCardless we care most about stable, reliable,
understandable code. We rely on automated testing, code review and a culture
of frequent constructive feedback. We define and manage our own roadmap and
run projects in whatever way works best for us.

Our stack: Rails, React, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Docker, Chef, Terraform. We
also have a bit of Go (for Infrastructure) and Python (for Data).

We love learning new things and contributing back to the community. We open
source everything we can[1] and regularly host meetups and hackathons at our
wheelchair-accessible office Between Farringdon and Old Street. We have a bi-
weekly bookclub within the team and give internal (and external) talks about
things that interest us.

Interview process: an intro call, one technical video interview, then a couple
of onsite interviews (coding exercise and some chats - no whiteboards!)

For more info and to apply:
[https://gocardless.com/jobs](https://gocardless.com/jobs). If you've got any
questions, drop me an email (it's in my profile).

[1] Notable examples are Statesman
([https://gocardless.com/blog/statesman/](https://gocardless.com/blog/statesman/))
and Coach ([https://gocardless.com/blog/getting-started-with-
coach/](https://gocardless.com/blog/getting-started-with-coach/))

------
steejk
TrustFlight | iOS & Full Stack Developers | Warwick, UK ONSITE | £30-60k +
equity

TrustFlight is creating the platform for Flight Data using Blockchain. Founded
by a Commercial Pilot & Developer with deep domain expertise, we are radically
transforming the way data is utilised within Aviation operations. In addition
to the base platform, we are also creating a suite of client applications
including using hardware to automate data acquisition. Although we operate in
a highly regulated industry, there are many areas ripe for improvement which
generate plenty of interesting challenges.

We are currently looking for iOS & Full Stack developers to continue
development of our first client apps. These are flight logging tools which
solve real problems and replace traditionally paper-based and manual
processes. We are looking for people with a passion for Aviation, and the
drive to continually learn & improve. As an early stage member of the team,
you will have a great opportunity to influence architecture and product
direction.

Technologies: Swift, Rails, React, Postgres, Ruby, Javascript

Send us a message to learn more: jobs@trustflight.io

------
stowga
Stowga | London, UK | ONSITE | £40-60k + Options | Full-Stack Rails Developer
| [https://stowga.com](https://stowga.com)

Our mission is to help companies transform their supply chains through
warehousing as a service.

Our technology enables an innovative on-demand model to warehousing that
allows warehouses to optimise their space by offering under-utilised capacity
to customers who take that space without the long-term commitment of a lease.

In our first year of operation we have built the largest database of
warehouses, identified a data-driven customer acquisition model, and signed up
some of the biggest names in the industry on both the retail and the warehouse
side of our marketplace.

We have just closed a £1.5m seed funding round with CBRE, Anthemis, Force Over
Mass, Hambro Perks, Seedcamp and Speedinvest.

In October we won Wired Magazine’s 2017 Startup Showcase Award.

More details here [https://jobbio.com/uk/job/57427/london-united-
kingdom/stowga...](https://jobbio.com/uk/job/57427/london-united-
kingdom/stowga/software-engineer)

------
b0nes
LBRY | Manchester, NH | Remote | Blockchain Engineer, Protocol Engineer, Web
Developer | [https://lbry.io/join-us](https://lbry.io/join-us)

LBRY is a free, open, and community-run digital marketplace. It is a new
protocol that allows content creators to upload their content to a network of
hosts and set a price per stream or download, or give it away for free.

------
tawfiqh
StrideUp (strideup.co) | Ruby on Rails Developer (Full Stack Engineer) |
London | ONSITE StrideUp is a fast growing, venture capital backed fintech
startup revolutionising home ownership. We believe people need affordable
housing without having to overburden themselves with debt. Using technology
and data we are building a new way to own your home and invest in residential
property. We're an ambitious team committed to solving one of the most
pressing financial problems facing people today.

Tech Stack: Rails HTML/CSS/Sass Postgres Java Redis Git Heroku

Challenges: - You'll work with a small but growing team of developers and ship
new projects. - You'll have a meaningful voice in the journey of a fast
growing startup. - You'll be working closely with other developers in a
growing team focusing on quality, speed and good design.

Things we might want to see: - Commitment to delivering readable, well thought
out and tested code. - A few years professional working experience with Ruby
on Rails (and if not, a very experienced developer willing to learn it
quickly) - Experience with some technologies we use, or comparables (Postgres,
RSpec, Heroku, Redis, Java) - Someone who can embrace working in an early-
stage environment, particularly the willingness to be flexible and take on
whatever needs to be done to make things happen.

Benefits: - Competitive compensation including equity in StrideUp - No
elaborate hierarchies, we believe in a flat structure that helps the business
grow exponentially. - Great WeWork office + whatever equipment you need to
succeed. - Frequent team lunches and dinners. Coffee, drinks, cakes (!) on the
house. - Collaborative team, that will do whatever we can to help you go grow
both professionally and personally.

Get in touch at hiring@strideup.co

------
shioyama
Degica | Multiple Positions | Tokyo, Japan | ONSITE | VISA |
[https://degica.com](https://degica.com)

Based in Tokyo, Degica is the leading provider of Japanese payment and game
publishing solutions.

Work with our team of skilled engineers at our Tokyo office in Kichijoji, in a
supportive environment where all members have a say in key production design
decisions.

We are currently hiring for the following positions:

* Ruby Engineer, Komoju Payment Platform

* 2D Game Engine Developer, Visual Novel Maker

* Game Editor Developer, Visual Novel Maker

Salary range: 5,000,000 - 10,000,000 yen / year (depending on position)

See our careers page for more details:
[https://degica.com/careers.html](https://degica.com/careers.html)

------
MattRogish
[https://www.ReactiveOps.com](https://www.ReactiveOps.com) | Sr Site
Reliability Engineer (AWS/GKE Kubernetes) | Full-Time; 155-160k DoE; 0.01%
equity | Remote, Right-to-work-in USA

ReactiveOps is a DevOps consulting and services company, focused on AWS/GKE.
We setup, maintain, and operate Kubernetes clusters for our clients, setup
CI/CD, migrate their apps into Kube, etc., in addition to day-to-day cloudOps
works. We are in Slack with them and act like their "outsourced, in-house Ops
team". Our goal is to exceed the capabilities and care of an in-house Ops
organization. We are a completely distributed team of 16 highly motivated
folks, and are 100% bootstrapped and profitable.

We're looking for AWS/GKE operators to join our growing team! You can see more
details and how to apply here: [http://pages.reactiveops.com/careers/site-
reliability-engine...](http://pages.reactiveops.com/careers/site-reliability-
engineer)

~~~
bogomipz
Time waste alert!

I spoke to you at length and then your cofounder at length. Then it turns out
that you don't actually have any immediate need to fill the role but you
"might" have a need in the next 30 to 90 days. I pretty much gathered that you
basically subcontract.

~~~
whalesalad
I went through a very lengthy interview process with this company, and made it
to the final stage. Had great conversations with everyone at every step and
ultimately was turned away with no explanation whatsoever.

That being said, a lot of the folks I spoke with seemed pretty sharp. YMMV.

~~~
MattRogish
Hi Michael,

Although we strive to hire everyone who reaches the final stages (it's super
time consuming for everyone, you and the team!), ultimately we have to turn
away people who are awesome but aren't a perfect fit (at our teeny-tiny size
back in [time redacted] when you interviewed, we were even pickier than we are
now; I wouldn't read too much into our decision to not move forward).

We've made a lot of changes in our process since you spoke with us and I hope
we're more communicative - to the best of our ability - in our process. I wish
you the best of luck in your future endeavors!

\-- Matt

~~~
keyboardhitter
I would not suggest posting specific dates of when candidates were
interviewing without a candidate's consent

------
hartator
SerpApi | [https://serpapi.com](https://serpapi.com) | Senior Backend Engineer
| Austin, TX | Full-time | ONSITE or REMOTE | $130-$160k + equity

Serp Api is a real time API to access Google search results. It solves the
issues of having to rent proxies, solving captchas, and JSON parsing in an
easy to use and integrate API for our customers.

Our current stack is Ruby on Rails, MongoDB, Headless browser automation
(Selenium and PhantomJS), and React.JS.

We are looking for a senior backend developer, and we are offering above
market salary and equity. Experience in Ruby, Javascript, Proxies, CAPTCHA
solving, or Browser Automation are definitely pulses.

Contact me @ julien _AT_ serpapi.com mentioning HN.

~~~
chatmasta
Off-topic, but have you not gotten a C&D for this? I’ve long considered making
the same product but always assumed it would get legally nuked pretty quickly.

~~~
RhodesianHunter
I would be quite curious to know the answer to this as well. What's your legal
strategy for when one of the richest orgs on earth decides to make you go
away?

------
nicogier
Allianz | Data Science Platform Developer | Munich, Germany | Onsite 60k€ -
100k€

The Data Science Platform (DSP) empowers the Allianz group in developing,
deploying, and operating data driven products end to end. Our goal is to
reduce time from idea to delivery following the DevOps philosophy. The DSP
provides a scalable, fault-tolerant, self-service, integrated, security-
approved environment at a competitive price. We strive for continuous
improvement of our tool stack by evaluating, contributing to, and integrating
state of the art technologies. Our platform community fosters knowledge and
best practice sharing.

Responsibilities:

\- Develop new functionalities for the DSP

\- Evaluate new technologies in the field of cloud computing, distributed
computing, data engineering, and data science

\- Resolve incidents and change requests; support customers

Our platform is a diverse product. We are aiming for a cross functional team
consisting of T-shaped individuals. Please feel free to highlight your
strengths.

Technical Skills:

\- Operations (Linux / Unix, Infrastructure as code, Metrics and log
management, Virtualization, Networks)

\- Software Development (Proficiency in at least one programming language (Go,
Scala, Python, Elm, JavaScript etc.), Continuous integration, deployment, and
delivery)

\- Data Engineering (Databases, Distributed systems, Workflow orchestration
and automation)

\- Tools: Build infrastructure (Gitlab CI, Jenkins), Artifact repository
(Nexus), Version control (Gitlab), Deployment & configuration automation
(Ansible, Puppet)

\- Other Skills (DevOps mindset, Open source, Agile methodologies, Fluent
English)

contact nico.gier@allianz.com

~~~
dnt404-1
Hey, do you have a werk-student or internship opportunity? And, further,
possibilities for remote?

~~~
nicogier
Hi,

we are also looking for working students/internships. The developers should
mainly work onsite in Munich. Nevertheless each team member has the option to
work remotely on demand.

Kind Regards, Nico

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

\-- Siri -- Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and
project managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week. If you’re passionate about Music, Natural Language
Processing, tools development, or one of a variety of our open positions,
you’ll be right at home! We have also begun expanding our team in Ottawa,
Canada!

Apply online or send a resume to brittanyd@apple.com.

\-- Security Engineering -- Apple’s Security Engineering and Architecture
group is looking for senior security engineers and DevOps specialists to help
us build systems that protect customers with leading privacy and security
technologies. Successful candidates will be generalists capable of tackling
challenging engineering problems anywhere in the stack, from the kernel and
firmware to cloud services and applications.

Apply online or send a resume to nectar@apple.com.

------
zbruhnke
HVF Labs | Company Builders, Designers and Developers | San Francisco | Salary
$75-$120k

HVF is Max Levchin's startup studio - the team here works on all kinds of
things that we think we can turn into meaningful and lasting companies. We've
started two new companies in the last year and we're currently working on two
more. The plan is to do this about four times a year.

We operate under a unique structure here. We bring in a few types of people -

EIR's (disclosure: I am one of those here) These are typically people we
believe can start a company and run it taking it the distance as
founder/CEO's.

Company Builders - These are people who have a deep interest in joining a
company very early (in the idea iteration phase) either as an early employee
or a co-founder

HVF Core Staff - These are the people who help the companies coming out of HVF
succeed.

So far we've seen Yelp, Affirm, Glow and Divvy Homes publicly announce their
launch and as mentioned there are a couple more in the pipeline.

One of the major bonuses about being here is getting to work with brilliant
people.

Ben Jun who runs HVF is literally the guy who discovered a side channel attack
that allowed people to exploit the voltage output of a Credit Card chip to
decrypt the card number. Don't worry he also helped fix it!

It's an environment like no other I've been a part of and we're constantly
looking for smart people who love iterating on ideas to join us and help us
build something real and meaningful.

It doesn't hurt we get to hang out with people like Ben and Max on a regular
basis too.

If this sounds interesting ping me and I'll be happy to have you by or tell
you more!

zach@hvflabs.com

------
cabana
Cabana Blockchain | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE | $80k -
$140k (USD/BTC)

Cabana Blockchain is developing blockchain-enabled IoT devices for your smart
home. Our devices will improve your life while communicating and transacting
over a private blockchain. We're a privately-owned stealth startup company
operating out of San Francisco, CA.

We're looking to hire for the following positions:

Hardware - Electrical Engineer (ONSITE)

Hardware - Firmware Engineer (ONSITE, REMOTE)

Hardware - Mechanical Engineer (ONSITE)

Software - Backend Developer (ONSITE, REMOTE)

Software - Frontend Developer (ONSITE, REMOTE)

Please visit
[https://cabanablockchain.com/careers](https://cabanablockchain.com/careers)
for details.

------
RickSullivan
FocusVision | Portland, OR | ONSITE - Full-time | Senior Software Engineer |
$80k - $120k

At FocusVision, we create web applications for qualitative and quantitative
market research. Our stack varies based on the application, but we primarily
use Ruby (Rails), Elixir (Phoenix), frontend JavaScript (React, Ember), and
PostgreSQL, all hosted on AWS. Experience with Python or Angular is also a
plus.

We have multiple full stack roles open involving various combinations of the
above languages/technologies.

Our interview process involves an informal phone chat, one technical phone
screen (30-45 minutes) and one 4-hour onsite interview.

Apply by emailing rsullivan@focusvision.com and mention that you came from HN.

------
Shatnerz
StreetShares | Software Engineer | Washington, DC (Reston, VA) | Full-time,
onsite | [http://streetshares.com](http://streetshares.com) | $80k-$100k+ and
equity

The company: Streetshares is a veteran focused startup, striving to bring
small businesses and investors together. We provide loans, lines of credit,
and other financial products to small business owners while offering investors
a chance to support like-minded businesses. The company was founded by two
veterans of the US and South African air force.

The team: The engineering team is currently small (6 people) but diverse,
including a former US marine and teammates with backgrounds in architecture,
communications, physics, and computer science. We even have someone from
Wisconsin. We recently secured additional funding ($23 million,
[https://www.wsj.com/articles/online-lender-to-veterans-
winni...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/online-lender-to-veterans-winning-the-
battle-for-investors-1516797001)) and are looking to greatly expand the team.

The position: We are seeking software engineers of all levels to contribute to
the development of our online platform. You will work in a fast-paced
environment and should expect to contribute significantly to the future of our
system. The ideal candidate is comfortable being an intricate part of a small
team, can engage across functional areas, and can deliver reliable, testable,
and maintainable code. We are seeking both frontend and backend developers.

Contact: If you have any questions or concerns, feel free to email Andrew at
aahlers@streetshares.com. I won't reply to generic emails, spam, or
recruiters. I encourage you to apply online at
[https://streetshares.workable.com/](https://streetshares.workable.com/) but I
can push resumes forward as well.

We are hiring a designer too.

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) | ONSITE |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of credit card transactions to answer real-
time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in NYC? [1]
      - What's going on in the meal-kit space? [2]
      - How dependent is Stitch Fix on its biggest spenders? [3]
      - (Check out our research blog [3])
    

We’re 26 people today - mostly senior engineers and data scientists. Two-
thirds of us are technical, half with PhDs.

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Senior Data Scientist
      - Senior Software Engineer (backend/frontend/data/devops)
      - Lead Infrastructure Engineer
      - (more)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-
boost-...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-boost-from-
Uber-s-travails-11262651.php)

[2] [https://www.theinformation.com/data-suggest-more-trouble-
ahe...](https://www.theinformation.com/data-suggest-more-trouble-ahead-for-
blue-apron)

[3]
[http://blog.secondmeasure.com/2017/12/07/whales/](http://blog.secondmeasure.com/2017/12/07/whales/)

[4]
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure](https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure)

------
emilburzo
META

If you need something more advanced than ctrl-f, I made:

[https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/](https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/)

Click on "(syntax)" for inspiration.

~~~
JCSato
Tried it out, and this really is a fantastic, well made tool. Thank you for
sharing!

~~~
emilburzo
Thank you!

------
Immortalin
KloudTrader | Senior/Junior/Fullstack Software Engineer | Rails, Python
scientific software, JavaScript | REMOTE | OPTIONAL INTERN, Full-time

KloudTrader's mission is to make algorithmic trading accessible to traders
without a software engineering background through visual programming
languages; DIY Roboadvisors. We are an early stage startup willing to offer
significant equity. Email us at jobs at <company name>.com

[http://Kloudtrader.com](http://Kloudtrader.com)

Also offering unpaid internships for those who are interested :)

~~~
fwdpropaganda
Just so everyone knows. I e-mailed them, they replied saying it's equity only.

~~~
johnnyfived
Bold move.

~~~
Immortalin
:D

------
hobonumber1
SoundHound | All roles available in Santa Clara/San Francisco. Engineering
roles only in Toronto. | ONSITE -
[http://soundhound.com/careers](http://soundhound.com/careers) I'm an
Engineering Manager at SH. We've just raised $75 Million from NVIDIA, Samsung,
KP and others to take on Amazon and Google in AI with our "Collective AI"
Houndify platform. Our open Houndify platform has the world’s fastest speech
recognition and most sophisticated natural language understanding. We've had a
lot of interest from partners and there are a LOT of really interesting
projects being worked on requiring complex problem solvers who can work well
independently. Things have come a long way since our leaked demo video took
top spot on Reddit a year ago!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ONXea0mXg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ONXea0mXg)
[https://www.houndify.com/](https://www.houndify.com/)
[https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/jobvite.aspx?b=niY2QAwd](https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/jobvite.aspx?b=niY2QAwd)

If you have any questions you'd like to ask an engineer here just email me:
tilo at (company name) dot com. I respond to all emails but please, no
recruiters! And we have hired from this thread in the past.

~~~
bhoomit
VISA sponsorship by t any chance?

------
jeeshan
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA | Multiple positions | Fulltime | ONSITE We
are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Datapower,
Stripe, Salesforce, etc) and senior doctors (John Hopkins, UCSF, etc) who are
determined to finally fix this. Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are
well funded.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Node. We will also be solving some very
interesting problems in the areas of APIs, domain-specific machine-learning
and fine-grained application security.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[hneng]" in the subject line.

------
bkolics
ESO Solutions | Fire Application QA Engineer | Urbandale, IA | ONSITE, Full-
time | $70k

How would you like to work at an incredibly cool company where every day, you
get the chance to do something that really matters? At ESO, we make software
that helps emergency medical services, fire departments and hospitals take
better care of patients.

We embrace a culture of openness and collaboration, where people lead with
ideas, not job titles.

The Fire Applications QA Engineer is a key team member in the development and
maintenance of our fire products. These products are used by thousands of
customers every day. They help our customer do their jobs more effectively
resulting in lives being saved. You will use your talents and skills to help
fire departments manage important data accurately, comply with regulatory
reporting requirements, use the data to identify trends that drive positive
change, support inspections to prevent fires from happening, keep our
firefighters safe, keep firefighting equipment ready to serve and make the
communities safer. Now that is making a difference.

You will be responsible for manual and automated testing of new functionality
and fixes incorporated into our fire products as well as regression testing
the fire products.

More information: [https://www.esosolutions.com/about/fire-applications-qa-
engi...](https://www.esosolutions.com/about/fire-applications-qa-engineer/)

------
TaekLD
LaunchDarkly | ONSITE | Oakland, CA | Software Engineers | Full-time | Unable
to sponsor visas at the moment

LaunchDarkly is a rapidly growing software company with a strong mission and
vision carried out by a talented and diverse team of employees. Our goal is to
help teams build better software, faster. You'll join a small team from
companies like Atlassian, Intercom, and GitHub, and you'll have an immediate
impact with our product and customers.

Our platform serves over twenty billion feature flags daily. The core
technologies we use daily include Golang, React, Redux, MongoDB,
ElasticSearch, Redis, HAProxy, and NATS.

We have a number of engineering opportunities available:
[https://launchdarkly.com/careers.html](https://launchdarkly.com/careers.html)

~~~
j_dubb85
Are you open to junior developers for the front-end software engineer role, if
the other requirements are satisfied?

------
neiljohnson
New Vector (Matrix.org Riot.im) | London, UK & Rennes, Fr | ONSITE | Full-time
| Team of 13 growing rapidly

New Vector is the open source software development startup which employs the
core team behind Matrix.org – the leading project for secure decentralised
communication. Matrix’s mission is to create a universal open network and
protocol for real-time communication; liberating users from being trapped in
the islands of communication they use today and returning ownership and
control of communication back to the people. New Vector builds flagship apps
for Matrix such as Riot.im as well as contributing to the core Matrix open
source clients, SDKs, servers, bridges and the protocol itself.

We believe that the Matrix protocol has the potential to become part of the
fabric of the internet, bringing with it a future radically different from the
increasingly centralised internet we see today.

While New Vector is self sufficient, following a recent funding round [1,2] we
are looking to grow the team across the stack. In particular:-

* UX/UI Designer to work on Riot web and native apps

* Backend Engineers to work on homeserver development as well as bridges, bots, integrations and widgets.

* Android Engineers to build out the matrix-android-sdk and Riot.im app

* Frontend Engineers to build out the matrix-react-sdk and Riot.im web experience

* SREs to support matrix.org and riot.im infrastructure

* Cryptography Engineer to move our E2E Encryption out of beta

If you are up for the challenge or just want to know more, either write to us
at jobs@matrix.org or reach out to me via matrix IM on
@neilisfragile:matrix.org

Even if you are not a perfect match for the above get in touch anyway, we’re
always keen to talk to people interested in Matrix.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16258263](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16258263)
[2] [https://matrix.org/blog/2018/01/29/status-partners-up-
with-n...](https://matrix.org/blog/2018/01/29/status-partners-up-with-new-
vector-fueling-decentralised-comms-and-the-matrix-ecosystem/)

~~~
phaemon
It seems a little odd that the folk behind Matrix.org are all onsite, rather
than remote. Any particular reason behind this or just the way things have
turned out?

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, Los Angeles, Washington DC, Chicago, Boston | Onsite

Rinse provides technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery services
in five cities now, and we're growing rapidly!

We're hiring a Lead Front-End Software Engineer at our San Francisco office.
This individual will lead our public website development, and ideally also our
customer-, vendor- and driver-facing React Native mobile apps. This role also
involves mentoring other engineers, driving front-end platform decisions, and
some amount of project management. We have designers, product managers, and a
team to support you. We'll pay $120k and up for the right person, plus equity.
Join us!

This is a great opportunity for someone interested in the delivery / logistics
sector, or who grew up in dry cleaning, or who is looking to build consumer-
facing products supported by a significant marketing budget.

[https://www.rinse.com/careers/lead-front-end-
developer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/lead-front-end-developer/)

We're also hiring other software engineers of all experience levels, and have
begun hiring individuals into our satellite offices. See
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/) for a full
list of openings.

Interested? Email jobs at rinse dot com, or contact me directly at sam at
rinse dot com

------
welchmt
Ripple + XRP | Senior/Principle/Staff Java Engineer x 7 | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time |Onsite or WFH 1-2x a week|Can process H1b transfers ,GC and i40's|
www.ripple.com

<<Ripple>> is the world’s only enterprise Blockchain solution for global
payments. Ripple connects banks, payment providers, corporates and digital
asset exchanges via RippleNet to provide one frictionless experience to send
money globally.

 _We 're looking for several Sr, Principle and Staff level Java/Spring
engineers to join our team. [https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-
jobs/#staff-principal...](https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-jobs/#staff-
principal-software-engineer-java)

_We're looking for Several Software Interns as well across Data and Software
Engineering/Application Development.

 _We have TechOps, Security Architect, C++ Engineers, Engineering Managers for
UI and Java to run those respective teams here at Ripple.

_ More info on open roles here: careers page
[https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-
jobs/](https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-jobs/)

This is a chance to work along side some of the brightest minds within the
blockchain/crypto space and make a real impact.

Come join the team if you like a challenge, you will not be disappointed.

~~~
2mandude
Hey I'm really, really interested in applying, but I wasn't able to find any
software internship positions in that link. I'm sending a message through
ripple's contact page and mentioning you to see if there's still a chance.

------
jaystowe
Lighthouse AI, Inc. | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE, VISA, FULLTIME | Relocation
available | www.light.house

Lighthouse exists to improve human life by endowing our physical spaces with
useful and accessible intelligence. We’re starting with the home: tell it what
you care about, and it tells you when those things happen.

    
    
      "Let me know if the kids don't get home by 4pm."
      "Tell me if you see someone waving hello while I’m out."
      "Did you see anyone new over the weekend?"
    

It’s made possible by the combination of cutting edge computer vision, natural
language understanding, and 3D sensing like you’d find in an iPhone X or a
self-driving car. Check us out at our site [0] or in the news [1].

We're hiring across the board:

    
    
      Senior Web Developer
      Deep Learning Engineer
      Senior Deep Learning Engineer
      Distributed Vision Systems Engineer
      Payments Platform Software Engineer (Java)
      Logistics Coordinator
     
    

See our jobs page [2] or drop us a line at jobs@light.house

[0] [https://light.house](https://light.house)

[1] [https://qz.com/981081/the-smart-home-might-finally-get-
some-...](https://qz.com/981081/the-smart-home-might-finally-get-some-brains/)

[2] [https://jobs.lever.co/light.house](https://jobs.lever.co/light.house)

------
bidmotion
BIDMOTION | BACKEND ENGINEER | PARIS, FRANCE | ONSITE, Full-time |
[http://www.bidmotion.com/careers](http://www.bidmotion.com/careers)

What we do: We do mobile ads and we do them well, using Big Data techniques
and Artificial Intelligence.

Team: 11 nationalities, 11 engineers, 23 team members.

Your role:

\- Extend, maintain and refactor several projects in AdTech that process over
3M request per minute

\- Propose new ideas to reach scalability and high availability goals

\- Work on the data ingestion systems for analysis and reporting

Our requirements:

\- BSc in IT, Computer Science, Mathematics, Physics or related fields

\- + 5 years of experience in backend software engineering

\- Existing know-how and previous in real time distributed systems

\- Good knowledge of Java, C# or similar

\- Able to architect complex systems

\- Good debugging skills

\- Experience in using message queuing systems (kafka or similar)

\- Preferred experience in using NoSQL databases

\- Ability to work independently and in a team

\- Excellent communication skills, fluent in English

\- Demonstrate strong technical initiative and taking ownership

What we offer:

\- Work environment fully in English

\- Balance between your professional and personal life

\- Rebuilding components from scratch

\- Wish list – choose your own equipment

\- Latest technology

\- Personal space: 1 engineer - 1 desk

\- Be part of a strong team

\- Playstation and other perks (Snacks, team events, etc...)

\- And of course, very competitive packages

Don’t hesitate to get in touch with us hr@bidmotion.com

------
euqinom
Geckoboard | Backend Go Developers | ONSITE | London, UK | Full Time with
flexible working | £60-75k

Geckoboard is used by thousands of businesses to build TV Dashboards that help
drive growth and focus teams, by taking the complexity out of connecting their
data and making their data easy to understand data at a glance.

We recently completely rebuilt the way we bring data into Geckoboard with a
new integrations platform written entirely in Go (Golang).

We now have ambitious plans to expand our platform, from supporting completely
different kinds of integrations, to adding transparent, content-aware caching
to all API calls, as well as capturing rich telemetry about the execution of
our queries and using it to drive scheduling decisions for keeping all metrics
up-to-date.

We’re looking for Backend Go Developers to help us do just that. Based from
our London office, you'll be joining a friendly team with great people in an
environment with empowered engineers, flexible working conditions, and a focus
on skill development.

If you’re excited about working on distributed systems and database
technologies at scale, we’d love to hear from you. Find more about Geckoboard
and the role here: [https://goo.gl/41gySJ](https://goo.gl/41gySJ)

If you’re interested or have any questions get in touch with Monique
(people@geckoboard.com) or apply directly at
[https://goo.gl/41gySJ](https://goo.gl/41gySJ)

------
swissChoc
Swissquant.cc | Zurich, Switzerland | Java-Backend, Python-Backend | SALARY:
100k-150k CHF | ONSITE |EU-Passport holders or eligible to work in Switzerland

Swissquant is an ETH-spinoff that does risk management calculations for
private banks. In 2005 a law was introduced that all banks have to declare
risks to their clients. Big banks solved this in-house, "small", private banks
could not do it and so Swissquant was founded to solve this problem.

We have a solid and great engineering culture and quite some math/equities
'geeks' working for us. We are around 50 people in the heart of Zurich-city
right on Bahnhofstrasse and our team-size is usually 2-8 people. We use
vanilla Java, the newest version, if possible and recently started building
tools with Python.

E-mail us!

jobs@swissquant.cc

------
jrozner
Prevoty | Software Engineer | Los Angeles | Fulltime

Prevoty is a Runtime Application Self Protection company founded in 2013 that
builds language plugins to provide mitigation to security vulnerabilities
without the need for modifications to applications. The plugins utilize
instrumentation and middleware to automatically insert hooks into applications
that perform detection and mitigation of common vulnerability classes such as
many of those listed in the OWASP Top 10.

Open Roles

\- Language Integration Engineer (Ruby, Python, PHP, Node.js, Lua, or Go w/ C,
C++, or Rust)

Do you enjoy digging under the covers of languages and and their
implementations? This role specifically is to work on integration of the
sections of our engine written in C, C++, and Rust into the host languages
(Ruby, Python, PHP, Node.js, Lua, Go, Java, .net). You will utilize their
respective FFI support/extension APIs to hack on their runtimes and build
instrumentation and the supporting functionality.

\- Parser Engineer (C++, ANTLR)

Love parsers and semantic analysis? This role is to work on SQL parser, tree
construction, and execution runtimes. You will work with large ANTLR grammars
and their C++ backends to build trees for export to other programming
languages where semantic analyses of SQL queries are performed.

[https://www.prevoty.com/about/careers](https://www.prevoty.com/about/careers)

~~~
tom_mellior
As someone who searches these threads for words like "compiler" to have an
overview of what compiler-related jobs are out there, I almost missed this.
Others might miss it too, I suggest you add "compilers" and maybe
"interpreters" to make it easier to find.

~~~
jrozner
Thanks for the advice. I'll update that in the future.

------
superscalar
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | Full time

At Gambit we research and manage automated sports betting algorithms on behalf
of our clients. Their algorithms run on our proprietary execution platform
which interfaces with a large variety of bookmakers and exchanges, enabling
access to the best prices and massive liquidity.

Our distributed, concurrent system has a core written in Erlang, which
interacts with a wide variety of Python processes across the rest of the
business. Some of the other technologies we use are: Linux, Docker,
Kubernetes, Ansible, C, C++, Java, Haskell, Julia, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS,
ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ,
Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, GitLab.

We have a very flat hierarchy and an emphasis on employee freedom. We
encourage our team to work on projects that interest them, as we believe
people are happiest and most productive when intellectually stimulated. You
don't need to be interested in sports or betting.

We're actively hiring for the following positions:

    
    
      - Software developer
      - Linux infrastructure engineer / Sysadmin / SRE / DevOps engineer
     

Approximate salary range: £30-80k.

More information can be found at
[http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html](http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html)

~~~
new299
That's.... that's very approximate.

------
tow21
Wärtsilä | Software Engineers of all kinds, Data Engineers, and Data
Scientists | Helsinki (FI), Hamburg (DE) | ONSITE, PERMANENT OR CONTRACT |
[https://www.wartsila.com](https://www.wartsila.com)

Wärtsilä provides equipment to one in three of the world's vessels, from
navigation control systems to engines the size of a bus. But we're not just an
industrial equipment company: we're building the hardware, software, and data
science that underpins the marine industry of the future. The projects we
build have very real outputs, and high visibility; see for example
[http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20170918-the-ships-that-
coul...](http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20170918-the-ships-that-could-change-
the-seas-forever).

We're looking for software and data experts to come and help us build this
future, and help lead the way. We are working in a traditional industry that
is ready to change; we can put your expertise to use immediately and see real,
rapid results.

We are hiring across the board; software engineers, (particularly Java and
Python), data engineers, data scientists, front end devs, UX and UI
specialists, product owners and team leaders.

If you've got experience in the industrial software world, it's definitely a
bonus, but we're not too proud to listen to expertise built up in other
industries.

If you're interested, send your CV to toby.white@wartsila.com with
[WHOISHIRING] in the subject line.

------
SteveMorin
Tripping | San Francisco, CA | FULLTIME |
[http://www.tripping.com](http://www.tripping.com) Do you love Travel?

Frontend/Fullstack Architect Salary + Equity You are an experienced frontend
engineer / architect who knows how to build the solid front end architectures.
Experience refactoring frontend technologies. You know the right abstractions
to organizing the site, technologies and components to allow teams to separate
concerns and know how to maximize workflows of engineers and designers.
Frontend technologies are React/Javascript. Middle tier is a combination of
Ruby on Rails, Erlang/Elixir and Node.js. Data Science and Analytics is mostly
Python.

    
    
      - At least 7 years of relevant experience
      - Experience in developing front end web technologies
      - Strong front end experience: Javascript React
      - Understanding of HTTP protocol, RESTful APIs
      - Knowledge of MVC (Ruby on Rails or similar)
      - Bonus knowledge of Erlang, Elixir or Phoenix 
      - Bonus knowledge of GraphQL
    

[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Trippingcom/743999663276768...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Trippingcom/743999663276768-software-
architect-front-end-architecture)

Can email CTO at steve.morin@tripping.com

------
bhayes121
Braze | Senior Mobile Engineer | New York City, NY | FULL-TIME ONSITE VISA

Braze is currently looking for a Senior Mobile Engineer to join us in helping
to build mobile SDKs for the world’s most popular apps! Braze is a NYC based
start-up specializing in smart marketing automation.

Our powerful SDK and dashboard have enabled companies like Domino’s, Citi,
Hearst, Microsoft, ABC News, Urban Outfitters, Postmates, iHeartMedia and many
others solve the hard problem of understanding and engaging users across
multiple devices in a way that is effective, personalized, and builds a long
term relationship

Check out our open positions and feel free to apply!

* Senior iOS Engineer: [http://grnh.se/b52nxi1](http://grnh.se/b52nxi1) * Senior Android Engineer: [http://grnh.se/mcd7v31](http://grnh.se/mcd7v31) * Engineering Manager, Data Infrastructure: [http://grnh.se/ebjnmu1](http://grnh.se/ebjnmu1) * Senior Software Engineer, Data Infrastructure: [http://grnh.se/ah4dti1](http://grnh.se/ah4dti1) * DevOps Engineer: [http://grnh.se/h4psfq1](http://grnh.se/h4psfq1) * Senior Platform Engineer: [http://grnh.se/rh1uey1](http://grnh.se/rh1uey1) * Senior Front End Engineer: [http://grnh.se/qn7v6a1](http://grnh.se/qn7v6a1)

------
seatscouts
Seat Scouts | Remote (US-only) | React Native / Front-end Developer | Full-
time

At Seat Scouts, we're developing the fastest, smartest and most cost-effective
auto-pricing tool in the secondary ticket market today. We believe automation
is key and seek to automate the everyday tasks for ticket brokers to save them
time, avoid errors, and reduce financial losses. To do this, we've created a
core stack made up of Elixir, Phoenix, and React to get our data as quickly as
we can to users in real-time.

We are currently hiring for a strong front-end developer, ideally with React
Native experience for our next-gen product. We already use React and Redux
heavily in our front-end stack, but our next phase needs a strong front-end &
mobile developer to bring everything together. Also, any GraphQL experience
and interest in functional programming would be a huge bonus as well.

We are also a 100% remote team, so you can join us from anywhere. So if you're
interested in building high-performance quality software using the latest
tech, take a look at our job posting: [https://seatscouts.com/job/experienced-
react-react-native-de...](https://seatscouts.com/job/experienced-react-react-
native-developer/) or email us directly at jobs@seatscouts.com !

------
karanmg
The RealReal | Lead + Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite |
Full-time

Ruby, Rails, Elixir, Phoenix, GraphQL, Postgres, MySQL, AWS

Email directly: jobs@therealreal.com.

The RealReal is the fastest-growing, largest online luxury consignment
marketplace. The team is composed of strong full-stack engineers and is
instrumental in the success of our high-end fashion marketplace business. You
will be exposed to the latest technology and a pervasive data-driven culture,
while surrounded by a friendly, helpful team. The fast growth of our business
gives you the opportunity to make a strong impact.

Hiring several roles, including:

* Lead Software Engineer - [https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/574561977/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/574561977/)

* Sr Software Engineer - [https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/574541279/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/574541279/)

* More: [https://www.therealreal.com/careers](https://www.therealreal.com/careers)

Teams here prioritize together, pair up, and jump to help each other out. We
have a strong self-managed agile culture where you will deploy to production
multiple times a week, define technical strategy and mentor other engineers.
If you love working with Elixir, Phoenix, Ruby, Rails and are strong in full-
stack we want to talk to you!

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
PRIVATE INTERNET ACCESS |
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)
| DevOps, Rails and Desktop Engineers | Full-Time

Private Internet Access is a VPN service which brings security and privacy to
the average user that’s fast and simple to use.

We’re an activist organization at heart and are significant donors for
organizations such as the EFF, Freenode, Fight for the Future, Creative
Commons, FSF, Linux Mint, Arch Linux, etc. You can learn more about the
companies we support here:
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/companies-we-
spo...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/companies-we-spo...).

We’re looking for experienced DevOps, Rails and Desktop (JS+Ruby) Engineers
anywhere in the world. You will work on both the VPN service as well as our
new product ventures as we continue to make amazing privacy products.

We offer: - Competitive Salaries - Flexible Vacation Time - Experienced
Engineers

For US Employees we also offer: - Health/Dental/Vision paid 100% for Employee
and Employee + Spouse - Employer paid STD, LTD, and Life/AD&D

If you’re interested about learning more about the positions, please email
jobs@privateinternetaccess.com with cover letter and resume.

~~~
bogomipz
Time waste alert!

I was asked to complete a take home project. I completed and submitted the
take home project which took a few hours.

I then received nothing more than "canned email rejection." Completely
disrespectful.

~~~
meesterdude
thanks for this! We should hold companies to some degree of accountability in
interviews.

~~~
throwaway55356
I think that you are right, it is great that companies are getting interview
reviews on the monthly thread, especially companies that treat candidates
poorly. HN is still a relatively small community, so we must all use
justifiable words and beware of cognitive biases. For example, I interviewed
with the company we are replying to here, and I thought that I was treated
fairly. They even looked into bending a hiring policy for me.

~~~
bogomipz
>"HN is a relatively small community, and should use justifiable words, and
beware of cognitive biases and unfairly ganging up."

Providing feedback is most certainly not "unfairly ganging up" . Common
courtesy is just that - a common widely accepted norm. It's pretty much the
antithesis of a personal "cognitive bias."

------
late2part
Crowdstrike | Irvine, Sunnyvale, Seattle, DC, Minneapolis, London, Bucharest,
Remote | Fulltime | ONSITE or REMOTE |
[http://www.crowdstrike.com/](http://www.crowdstrike.com/)

Crowdstrike Stops Breaches.

We're hiring software and devops engineers to take the lead on automating our
software and systems. Give us a shout if you're interested in the following
areas, with other information listed at
[http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/](http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/).
We've over 25 Engineering positions open right now.

    
    
      * Cassandra/Elastic/Kafka/Spark/Splunk Scaling and Automation
      * Chef/Python/AWS/Docker/Virtualization Scaling and Automation
      * Public, Private, Hybrid Cloud and Datacenter Growth at Scale
      * Securing systems internally and externally with a focus on automation and visibility
    

I'm hiring 5 positions you can see on the career site:

    
    
      * Sr. Virtualization Engineer
      * Sr. Network Engineer
      * Systems Data Science Engineer
      * Data Center Technician (Bay or Sacramento)
      * Sr. Systems Engineer (Linux Automation and Optimization)
    

We have a real devops approach - very egalitarian and enabling of engineers.
There's tremendous mutual respect and as a result, we get a lot of leading
edge stuff done very efficiently. Come join us! See our jobs at
[http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/](http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/).

~~~
jjirsa
(Also really good people, and doing important work)

------
sugarpirate
Netflix | Senior Frontend Engineer | Los Gatos, CA | ONSITE, FULL TIME | We
pay top of market

How do you spark joy in hundreds of millions of people? It starts with a
vision—that technology can give voice to stories around the world. Netflix
empowers a small band of creatives to do what no studio has ever done—tell
hundreds of stories you fall in love with and stay up watching.

As an engineer on the Studio Engineering team, you’ll help us reinvent the way
TV and movies are made on a global scale. If you have an eye for software
design, a mind for asking questions and synthesizing information into
actionable work, and the personality to want to learn from AND teach your
teammates - we would like to talk to you.

Our culture is unique. It's not for everyone, but if it sounds like you, and
describes the people you want to work with, you'll thrive at Netflix.
[https://jobs.netflix.com/culture](https://jobs.netflix.com/culture)

I am hiring for one position:

* Senior UI engineer with experience building ambitious, fast UIs in a variety of JS frameworks - [https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/865608](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/865608)

Reach out to me directly if you have questions - laurent (@) netflix.com

------
jawspeak
Square: Developer Platform, San Francisco + Seattle + Remote. Full Time.
ONSITE + REMOTE. VISA sponsorship.

This is our team: Developer Platform. We are hiring!
[https://www.squareup.com/developers](https://www.squareup.com/developers)

Here are all the open positions:
[https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/Square/dev-
platform](https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/Square/dev-platform)

Fullstack Engineers - we use mostly Go, Ruby, and JS and create the platform
that makes Square a Platform, we also own several products, and are releasing
many new primitives for devs to build businesses on top of Square

Frontend Engineers - owning eCommerce API for websites to accept payments (and
do card on file) without PCI effort, dev experience, dev portal, and new not-
yet-released products!

Android Engineers - opening up Square's Hardware, so anyone can build their
own Point of Sale, plus new not-yet-released products!

Technical Writer for the platform - be the voice and create an industry
leading dev experience

Also hiring for Product Analyst, Technical Program Manager, Product Manager,
SDKs and Examples team (in Seattle).

Note we are considering remote candidates only for the Technical Writer role.

Interview process is a phone screen or two, then onsite, then offer.

~~~
evanslify
I didn't see any positions listed as remote?

------
abhip
Teachers Pay Teachers| NYC (New York City) | ONSITE, REMOTE | Full-Time

Teachers Pay Teachers is a community of millions of educators who come
together to share their work, their insights, and their inspiration with one
another. We are the first and largest open marketplace where teachers share,
sell, and buy original educational resources. Here's a bit more of the
backstory ([https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-
econ...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-economy-
where-teachers-win.html)).

Tech Stack: We use a mix of Elixir/Phoenix, PHP, NodeJS, React, and Python to
write our services. We're currently managing our AWS infrastructure with
Terraform and our servers with Chef. All of our newer services are deployed in
Docker containers and managed by Kubernetes.

Some of the roles include:

\- Engineering Manager, Search and Personalization

\- Senior Software Engineer, Resource Experience

\- Senior Software Engineer, Schools

\- Software Engineer, Data

\- Senior DevOps Engineer

\- And more! Check out our careers page:
[https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers](https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers)

I'd be happy to chat about positions over email at recruiting AT
teacherspayteachers.com

------
ghc
Sentenai | Multiple Positions | Boston | ONSITE | FULL-TIME |
[http://sentenai.com](http://sentenai.com) Contact: jobs@sentenai.com

Passionate about distributed systems, machine learning and functional
programming? Come join our engineering team at Sentenai, located centrally in
Cambridge between the campuses of MIT and Harvard. We're hiring Haskell
Engineers, Machine Learning researchers and Data Scientists to help us build
the world's best platform for doing data science with time series data.

Sentenai is a venture-backed startup offering competitive pay, great benefits
and generous equity. H1B sponsorship not available at this time.

Questions? Reach us at jobs@sentenai.com.

~~~
jumpship
HR contacted me, asked for my availability for the week. I gave it to them.
The week came and went without a reply. This same incident happened on two
separate occasions.

------
jlabanca-square
Square, Inc. | Software Engineer | Atlanta | Onsite |
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs)

Square's Atlanta office is hiring for multiple positions. We have several
full-stack engineering teams in the office building features for our Point of
Sale systems as well as backend services that power our payments platform.

\----

What we do:

Develop and support the systems that power Square’s products. Develop and
support routing and gateway support between Square’s products and payment
processors in the US and abroad.

\----

Why it's cool:

Our Atlanta office has a history of working on mission critical projects.
Infrastructure used throughout Square is designed and developed here. Day-to-
day we use Java, Go, Ruby, Javascript, and Objective-C. Our work environment
includes lots of Silicon Valley style perks, plus all the advantages of
working in a smaller office where everyone knows each other. Our office is
located in Midtown, close to Georgia Tech’s campus. Square’s products are
widely used by the general public, so you’ll be building features that are
used by millions of people.

\----

Who we're looking for:

Engineers familiar with Java, Go, or Ruby or another high level OO language.

\----

If this matches your background and interests, we'd love to talk to you --
email jlabanca+hn@squareup.com.

------
kgilbert
IDEO Palo Alto is in search of a Software Designer who will leverage an
understanding of software to design and deliver innovative solutions that
address core user needs. We count on Software Designers to inspire teams of
the possibilities enabled by software, computing, and programmatic thinking,
providing unorthodox ways to push design. They first-hand enact our mission of
humanizing technology: starting from first principles to ask the right
questions, of people, technology, and systems.

What does IDEO offer you? IDEO is a place unlike any other. It’s a place where
you can solve complex challenges for our clients or the organization,
alongside thoughtful individuals who lead with curiosity, empathy, and
optimism. Sure we work hard, but we also craft moments that allow our
community to pause, create, and connect. We encourage our community to bring
their whole selves to work, respect the need for work-life balance, and allow
for autonomy in the design process and your career.

As a Software Designer in Palo Alto, we provide the opportunity for you to: \-
Participate in the full design process, from talking with users to identifying
potential opportunities, to delivering a great software product. \- Solve
problems in a broad set of domains, ranging from health, consumer technology,
and mobility. \- Explore and develop concepts with emerging technologies, such
as new user interaction technologies, computer vision, or machine learning.

Want to know more about this role? Please visit
[https://www.ideo.com/jobs/software/palo-
alto/974920/software...](https://www.ideo.com/jobs/software/palo-
alto/974920/software-designer)

------
benjisg
Seed (YC W15) | Backend Engineers | Full Time | REMOTE (US Only) |
[https://seed.co/](https://seed.co/)

We’re taking on the challenge of modernizing small business banking. We build
beautiful, easy-to-use tools for banking, invoicing, expense tracking, and
more, so our members can focus on helping their businesses thrive. Those tools
also need to integrate smoothly with often-antiquated banking systems, and be
bank-level secure. It’s a huge challenge, but one we enjoy tackling every day.
Our customers love us, and we're just getting started.

As part of the Backend Engineering team you'd be building the core of
platform, with no shortage of tough problems.

Tech Stack: Golang, Docker, AWS, Terraform & Packer for Ops.

We are a fully remote team and constantly use Slack/Zoom/Github to keep in
touch.

Process:

Phone intro, phone screen, technical interview with the team (either onsite in
Portland/San Fran or remote), decision. We strive to complete this process
within 2 weeks if a candidates schedule permits.

Apply: [https://seed.co/jobs/](https://seed.co/jobs/)

Feel free to reach out to me at benji at seed.co if you have any questions.

------
jipot
Northrop Grumman Corporation | Boulder, CO, San Diego, CA, Orlando, FL, +
multiple sites in each state| Full-time | ONSITE

Northrop recently won two huge government contracts and is desperate to find
engineers with security clearances.

Work life balance is incredibly good here. We work a 9/80, meaning we work 9
hours a day and get every other Friday off. I usually use that off Friday to
go surfing or hiking. There are a multitude of projects here that you would
never get the opportunity to work on in the private world. Technologies
include: C++, Java, C#, SQL, Machine Learning. Salary is competitive!

Here's a list of positions that are open now at multiple sites across the
country:
[https://ngc.taleo.net/careersection/ngc_pro/jobsearch.ftl](https://ngc.taleo.net/careersection/ngc_pro/jobsearch.ftl)

I can almost guarantee a competitive offer IF you have a Secret or Top Secret
security clearance already.

If you find a position that you're interested in, shoot me your resume at my
personal e-mail jipotastic1337 @ gmail.com [remove the spaces]. I will have it
forwarded to the correct manager, so they can take a look at it directly.

~~~
haloux
“Reach me at my personal email”, yeah no thanks dude...

------
harrisreynolds
Nimble Labs | Senior Developer | Austin, TX OR REMOTE | USA only

Nimble Labs is looking for a senior level developer to help us work on a new
data visualization platform that we are currently developing.

This is a hands on coding position. Looking for developers that are "Smart and
Gets Things Done" and also "Done, Gets Things Smart". (google those terms if
you haven't heard them)

In a perfect world you would already be well versed in Javascript and front
end development (we are using Vue.js as our framework and D3 for
visualizations). Rails experience would also be helpful, but intelligence,
work ethic and willingness to write tests are all required.

Ideal candidate would have a high upper bound on potential and also have
aspirations to become a CTO level team member.

This will be a salary + equity position. Full-time employee only. Must be
based in the United States. Remote is allowed. Preference will be given to
candidates local to Austin, TX, but only if everything else appears equal.
Skill is the ultimate arbiter.

Please email me at harris at nimblelabs.com and let me know what you scored on
the math portion of the SAT/ACT and provide any relevant links to corroborate
your skillset.

~~~
meesterdude
For interested parties, from the overly lengthy "Done, Gets things smart post"
referenced:

> Not the Smart, and Gets Things Done, Just As Soon As I Read Up On The
> Subject, On The Company's Dime

> Not superstars: superheroes! People who are freakishly good at what they do.
> People who finish things so fast that they seem to have paranormal
> assistance. People who can take in any new system or design for all intents
> instantaneously, with no "ramp-up", and who can immediately bring insights
> to bear that are quite simply beyond your rustic abilities.

I'll leave it to applicant judgement if this is the sort of place they want to
work.

~~~
teh_klev
Yep, I'm looking for a new role just now, and these sorts of euphemisms are a
complete turn off.

~~~
harrisreynolds
Thank you guys for the comments. I am going to re-word this next time. While I
like the general idea of "Done, gets things smart", some of the content of
that post is describing a top 0.1% type person and is over the top for a
general job posting.

I know I am not a top 0.1% programmer and while I am solid and want to hire
people smarter than me the full scope of that piece is extreme.

Nonetheless I make no apologies for wanting to hire very smart people. If a
software company's ability to execute is a function of the collective
intelligence of the team, it is critical to have smart people.

All the best guys!

~~~
meesterdude
You can want whatever you want - just clearly communicate it so nobody wastes
anyones time.

> If a software company's ability to execute is a function of the collective
> intelligence of the team

Insightful to understand that this is your perspective of employees and work.

------
jpzgse
StreetEasy | New York, NY | ONSITE | Full-time | Engineering | $100k+, equity

StreetEasy ([https://streeteasy.com](https://streeteasy.com)) is looking for
exceptional Front End, Ruby on Rails and DevOps engineers to join our growing
team. As New York City's leading real estate marketplace, our team is
constantly innovating to develop unique technology-driven solutions to help
consumers and real estate professionals connect, and navigate the complex NYC
real estate market. And, now that we are powered by Zillow, we've evolved into
a pretty unique combination of genuine start up environment and big company
resources. This is a great chance to join a small team where you would have
major impact.

DevOps Manager: AWS, Docker, Kubernetes, Terraform, Config Management, CI/CD -
[https://www.zillow.com/careers/jobs/streeteasy/openings/?j=o...](https://www.zillow.com/careers/jobs/streeteasy/openings/?j=oj6n6fwC)

Senior Ruby on Rails Engineer: 4+ years of experience with Ruby on Rails -
[https://www.zillow.com/careers/jobs/streeteasy/openings/?j=o...](https://www.zillow.com/careers/jobs/streeteasy/openings/?j=oXGY4fwp)

Front End Developer: HTML5, SCSS, Javascript (ES6), React a plus -
[https://www.zillow.com/careers/jobs/streeteasy/openings/?j=o...](https://www.zillow.com/careers/jobs/streeteasy/openings/?j=oBk15fwL)

Feel free to apply at the links above, or send your resume directly to us:
NYCrecruiting@zillowgroup.com

~~~
Windson
Plese check the urls

------
mlopus
FixtHub | Manhattan, NYC | Full Time, ONSITE |
[https://www.fixthub.com/](https://www.fixthub.com/)

FixtHub is a well-backed financial technology startup. Our goal is to scour
the fixed income markets using the latest technologies and proprietary
analytics to identify profitable trading opportunities for our clients. Our
ability to do this increasingly well has resulted in substantial interest and
rapid growth. We are a flat meritocracy with a round-table approach to
creative problem solving and we are all having a blast writing game-changing
applications for our Wall Street clients. We are located adjacent to Penn
station in midtown for an easy commute.

* Full Stack Developer - UI/UX, JavaScript and RESTful API expert. Must have 5+ years of both client-side and server-side experience. $125K-$145K

* Senior C#.NET Back-end Developer - C#.NET, SQL Server, ETL, AWS expert. Must have 5+ years of experience on the server-side of commercial-grade applications. $125K-$145K

Email mike.lopus (at) fixthub.com for more information. Unfortunately, we do
not currently sponsor visas or pay for relocation.

------
mceoin
Hipcamp | Software Engineer | San Francisco |
[https://hipcamp.com](https://hipcamp.com) | Full Time | Onsite

Hipcamp is everywhere you want to camp. Search, discover and book ranches,
farms, vineyards, nature preserves & public sites for camping across the U.S.

We're looking for an experienced full-stack Product engineer to build and
maintain core site features. This is a broad role that will contribute to the
site front-end, back-end and our upcoming mobile apps.

A typical day includes collaborating with the product team to design and spec
out new features, building these features, reviewing other engineers' code,
helping them out and sometimes pair programming.

Requirements:

\- Experience working on a consumer web app at scale

\- Deep experience with web app frameworks (Ruby on Rails strongly pref)

\- Experience with relational databases (Postgres pref) and NoSQL data stores
(Redis and ElasticSearch pref)

\- JavaScript, styling (CSS, Sass) and single page app framework experience
(Backbone, React pref)

\- Experience or exposure to React Native, React, Redux and Webpack

More info at [https://hipcamp.com/careers](https://hipcamp.com/careers)

------
vladgur
Collective Health | Full Time | ONSITE | San Francisco, Chicago

As an engineering team, we believe good code is easy to read and understand.
We expect all of our engineers to continually teach as well as learn. Our
company as a whole places a high priority on the overall member experience,
including customer support (you shouldn’t have to wait on hold), legal
language (you shouldn’t have to be a lawyer to read your health plan), and
intuitive web design.

We have a ton of interesting problems to solve around distributed systems,
data pipelines, data analytics and predictions, system reliability, security,
privacy, and more. If you’re passionate about taking on hard problems while
making a real difference in the world, we’d love to talk!

We are looking for:

\- Backend Engineers

\- Frontend Engineers

\- Data Engineers

\- Security Engineers

\- Site Reliability Engineers

and more

Learn more about the company at
[https://collectivehealth.com/](https://collectivehealth.com/)

See our open roles at
[https://collectivehealth.com/jobs/listings/department/engine...](https://collectivehealth.com/jobs/listings/department/engineering)

------
MartinMond
PSPDFKit | REMOTE | Full-time | JavaScript, Elixir

PSPDFKit is the leading SDK for working with PDF files on Android, iOS and
Web. We're trusted by Dropbox, Box and many Fortune 500 companies to take care
of these tricky yet essential parts in their Android and iOS apps.

PSPDFKit for Web is our youngest product - you can see it in action here:
[https://web-preview.pspdfkit.com](https://web-preview.pspdfkit.com)

Last year we released PSPDFKit for Web Standalone, which works completely in
the browser, using WebAssembly: [https://pspdfkit.com/blog/2017/webassembly-a-
new-hope/](https://pspdfkit.com/blog/2017/webassembly-a-new-hope/)

If you're interested in working for a fully bootstrapped company, with a team
all over the globe, that iterates quickly and uses a modern, pragmatic tech
stack, then check out our job ad: [https://pspdfkit.com/jobs/frontend-web-
engineer/](https://pspdfkit.com/jobs/frontend-web-engineer/)

------
malbrecht
Uplift Financial |Quantitative Analyst| Cambridge, MA | Salary $65K-$85K,
Onsite Uplift Financial is an online marketplace aimed at efficiently
connecting consumers to financial products that fit their needs. Uplift
Financial is a profitable, venture-backed start-up operating within the online
marketing accelerator, Cogo Labs (www.cogolabs.com). An opportunity for those
who want to be at the intersection of marketing and finance and are interested
in joining a new company on the ground floor. This is a chance to provide
consumers with a new form of financial engagement. Join us!

As a Quantitative Data Analyst, you'll run and grow a new revenue line. You'll
design and implement marketing programs, manage performance, and use the
insights you gain to drive growth in user engagement and revenue. SQL and
Python experience a plus.

Apply here: [https://angel.co/uplift-
financial/jobs/235357-quantitative-d...](https://angel.co/uplift-
financial/jobs/235357-quantitative-data-analyst)

or reach out directly to malbrecht@cogolabs.com

------
brucebam
Born Again Media | Medellin, Colombia | REMOTE | Wordpress Developer | Full
Time | $14k - $18k

Born Again Media is a digital marketing company looking for a talented
developer with experience in Wordpress to help us turn designs into clean
Wordpress code.

Although the position is fully remote, we're giving priority to applicants
from Colombia, where most of the team is based right now.

Learn more, and apply at [https://jobs.bornagainmedia.com/o/wordpress-
developer](https://jobs.bornagainmedia.com/o/wordpress-developer) . Make sure
to mention HN in your application.

------
uggedal
Vipps AS | Backend Developer | Oslo, Norway | ONSITE

In Vipps we’re on a mission to make life easier for people and businesses
through smart payments. Every day we are solving real life problems for our
2.7 million users and 50.000 merchants.

We started with simplifying peer-to-peer payments, where we replaced your
account number with your phone number. Now we are working on drastically
simplify the way people and businesses do payments. We have lots to do and are
looking for a talented Backend Developer to join us.

Our various backend systems are currently written in Java and Go. They run in
container services on the public cloud. We store the majority of our data in
traditional relational databases. We strive to use the best tool for the job
without getting religious in our technical choices. We care more about your
general development skills than experience with any particular language or
framework.

[https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/18536-vipps-backend-
developer/](https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/18536-vipps-backend-developer/)

~~~
mewwts
I thought you had outsourced Vipps to India?

------
narekk
DockYard | Multiple Job Openings | Full-Time | Remote (United States)

Current openings:

\- HTML/CSS Specialist (Engineering)

\- Ember Developer (Engineering)

\- Ruby on Rails Developer (Engineering)

\- Content Manager

\- Project Manager

Listings and Application for all positions here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/dockyardcom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/dockyardcom)

DockYard is a software consultancy that helps companies design, engineer, and
iterate on their most important digital products. Our team is smart,
relatable, and deeply knowledgeable about modern application architecture and
UX. We work alongside teams building beautiful, functional web applications
with an eye toward the future. We're driven by creating exceptional user
experiences, whether that be through Progressive Web Apps, well functioning
data applications, or innovative front end design.

We specialize in Ember, Elixir/Phoenix, UX/UI and Progressive Web App
development. You can learn more about at us
[https://www.dockyard.com](https://www.dockyard.com)

------
karig
Zumper & Padmapper | Multiple Engineering Positions | On-site | Full-time |
Visa | San Francisco (HQ) | 120 Employees total, 50 in HQ

Zumper is building the next generation of house and apartment rental
platforms. We also acquired PadMapper, which is now part of our platform. We
have raised $39.2 million in venture capital to date from investors including
Kleiner Perkins and Goodwater Capital. We're searching for bright, passionate,
hard-working people to help us build extraordinary products and revolutionize
an industry, building on our base of over 26 million annual users across our
two brands Zumper & PadMapper.

We're currently looking for: JR Android Engineer ($90-100k) Senior Frontend
Engineer ($130k-150k) Senior Backend Engineer ($130k-170k)

Tech stack: We are Django/Angular on the frontend and migrating to React/Node.
We are Python/Django on the backend.

For more info, please visit our careers page
[https://www.zumper.com/jobs](https://www.zumper.com/jobs) or send me a note
at kari@zumper.com.

------
cevans
Root | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite | $80k-$150k |
[https://joinroot.com](https://joinroot.com) Root is an auto insurance
carrier, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data science to identify and
insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for good drivers
significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we're 70 people who have been working on this since March
2015. We've built an iOS and Android app that gathers data on how well people
drive. We use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product
and user experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an
insurance carrier from scratch.

We're focused on becoming a national insurance carrier and are now live in 10
states.

We raised a $7M Series A from Drive Capital in 2015 and we're looking to bring
on a couple more talented engineers.

Tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native.

Email us at jobs@joinroot.com to apply and we'll respond to you promptly.

------
RedBalloonSec
Red Balloon Security | Multiple positions in cybersecurity | New York, NY |
Full time and Interns | Onsite | Visa welcome | redballoonsecurity.com

About Us: Red Balloon Security is a venture backed startup cyber security
company headquartered in New York City. Our mission is to provide embedded
device manufacturers with strong host-based firmware security. We believe all
embedded devices require strong protections against malware and intrusions,
and seek to provide these protections to our customers.

Our key markets include enterprise equipment, automotive, aviation, unified
communications, SCADA, Internet-of-Things, network infrastructure and more.
There is a vast universe of vulnerable embedded devices deployed around the
world that need security.

We have created a means to inject our Symbiote host-based security technology
onto any device, regardless of CPU type, regardless of functionality,
regardless of operating system and without changing the performance and
functionality of the device. We do not require access to customer source code,
nor do we require manufacturers to change their product design to accommodate
our security solution.

Red Balloon Security offers a full benefits package, 401k, a generous vacation
policy, and paid health and dental plans. The company is located in Midtown
West in New York City. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer of minorities,
women, protected veterans, and individuals with disabilities.

Open Positions:

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer Python Engineer Business
Intelligence Analyst

Security Intern Business Intelligence Intern

More detailed job descriptions:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?f_C=3243031](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?f_C=3243031)
To apply, email jobs@redballoonsecurity.com

------
swengw
Opendoor | Software engineers, data scientists | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME

At Opendoor, we’re on a mission to make it simple to buy and sell homes. The
traditional process is broken, with an average home taking over 90 days to
sell and costing thousands of dollars. We make buying and selling a home
stress-free and instant. We’ve built an exceptional team, have raised over
$300 million from top-notch investors and are growing fast, buying and selling
more than $100 million of homes per month.

We use golang, python, ruby, and elixir. If you're interested, send us your
resume! We're hiring across a bunch of different teams.
[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs)

Ben Thompson wrote about us: [https://stratechery.com/2016/opendoor-a-startup-
worth-emulat...](https://stratechery.com/2016/opendoor-a-startup-worth-
emulating/)

------
CostarHiring
CoStar Group | Senior Software Developers, Technical Managers | Washington DC
| On-site - Full-time | $130k+ benefits

* Are you passionate about building amazing software?

* Are you constantly pushing yourself to develop better, faster and more efficient applications?

* Do you want to make a difference?

Then CoStar is the place for you.

We are looking for candidates with the following qualifications:

* A demonstrable track record of building and launching successful products and/or platforms that leverage terabytes of data and scale to meet the needs of millions of users

* 5+ years of deep (really deep) .NET development (C#) development experience including cross platform communication technologies such as Web API or WCF

* 5+ years of database design, T-SQL programming and performance tuning experience

* Ability to design and develop using Object Oriented design principles and software design patterns to attain high reusability and maintainability

Please send me your resume to: danlamund80@gmail.com - I am the hiring
manager, and I am using my personal email to avoid spam to my corporate email

------
yavi
Alpha | New York City/NYC SoHo | Senior Fullstack Engineer | ONSITE, FULL-TIME
| $110 - $140k | [https://alphahq.com](https://alphahq.com)

Alpha enables management teams to make data-driven decisions about products,
users, and new markets. We believe the best path there involves more shots on
goal – by vastly accelerating our clients’ abilities to learn we can help them
build better products faster.

We’re looking for a talented senior full-stack engineer with a strong
appreciation for simple, effective architecture and rapid experimentation.
Lately we've been increasing our efforts in NLP and machine learning, so
experience there is a plus.

Our stack: - Ruby - Node - MongoDB - Redis - Vue.js - AWS - Heroku

For more info check out the official posting at:
[https://angel.co/alphaux/jobs/85071-senior-
developer](https://angel.co/alphaux/jobs/85071-senior-developer)

------
SundayInJapan
Cogent Labs | Software Engineer, Research Engineer, Research Scientist,
Product Manager, Project Manager | Tokyo, Japan | ONSITE, FULLTIME, VISA

Cogent Labs ( www.cogent.co.jp/en/ ) is a well funded artificial intelligence
startup located in the heart of Tokyo. Our goal is to bridge the gap between
academic research in deep learning and real-world business solutions. We are
currently working on diverse problems including natural language processing,
image understanding and financial time series.

We are a diverse company, with members coming from more than 15 different
countries and our internal communication language is English. We are growing
our team and looking to hire talented research scientists, research engineers,
software engineers, product managers, and project managers.

Apply through
[https://www.cogent.co.jp/en/careers/](https://www.cogent.co.jp/en/careers/)

------
bredfield
Density | [http://density.io](http://density.io) | Syracuse, NY + San
Francisco, CA | On-site or Remote | Full-time | $100k-$150k + equity

== What we build

Density combines a powerful people counter, a modern API, a dedication to
privacy, and a Sensor-as-a-Service business model. The system’s self-
installable sensors can be added above any relevant door or entryway. Users
then access always-on people count through our real-time API, allowing them to
measure and understand their physical space.

== Sr. Backend / API Engineer ===

\- 5+ years industry experience building and scaling APIs and web backends

\- Deep experience with Python, Django, and Django Rest Framework

\- Experience with relational & non-relational databases

\- Experience scaling high-availability backend systems and databases

\- Experience with containerized infrastructure and deployment pipelines

\- An understanding and appreciation for application performance monitoring
and profiling tools

\- A desire to define, document, and teach backend engineering standards

\- Strong writing skills, with experience crafting clear and concise
documentation

\- A motivation for constant learning

== Icing on the Cake

\- Experience interacting with and designing systems surrounding embedded
devices

\- Experience working with time series databases

\- Experience building near real-time systems

\- Experience with statistical analysis and trend data modeling

== Apply

[https://jobs.lever.co/density/c2de8fcc-279a-4cac-9006-c0cb35...](https://jobs.lever.co/density/c2de8fcc-279a-4cac-9006-c0cb3561e06b/apply?lever-
source=hn)

------
guha
Onai | | Silicon Valley | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We're tackling exciting technical challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields (including for
NASA). We have particular strengths in dispersed computation and deep
learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in Haskell,
Idris, or even Isabelle. We're also open to those with experience with Rust
and/or Clojure, as well as to enthusiastic developers who might lack this
precise experience but are eager and able to learn. We also welcome
internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral researchers or senior
graduate students.

We do not presently have openings for anyone still working on their
undergraduate degree or for fresh graduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
dlevine
Amplitude | San Francisco | Full-Time | On-Site

Amplitude builds analytics tools that enable product teams to understand user
behavior and use that to improve their products. We're a Series C company with
significant revenue, but our engineering team is still quite small and there
is a lot of opportunity for ownership. One of the things that we pride
ourselves on is that everyone stays close to the customer - engineers are
regularly involved with customer meetings, and interact closely with our
success team.

We have engineering openings on both our Application team
(Javascript/Flow/React/Redux on the Frontend and Python/GraphQL on the API
Layer) and on our Infrastructure Team (Python and Java)

We also have openings on most of our other teams, especially Sales and
Customer Success.

Jobs Page: [https://amplitude.com/careers](https://amplitude.com/careers)

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails / Devops / Front End |
REMOTE

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails, Javascript and front-end
engineers to develop rich interactive experiences in React with a Rails
backend.

We are also looking for a Devops engineer, experienced with Ruby & AWS to help
build and maintain our fully automated infrastructure.

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. Aha!
is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding), we deploy continuously and we are developing in
Rails/ES6/React.

Our entire team is remote - in US, Canada and Mexico so we can collaborate
during the work day.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: engineering-jobs@aha.io

------
dhung
Kite | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://kite.com](https://kite.com)

Kite is building a machine learning powered assistant for programmers to help
them code more efficiently in real time. Kite brings the web's programming
knowledge — intelligently sorted completions, all the documentation, and
thousands of great examples — right into your favorite editor. We're also
building out some more advanced features that we believe will make programming
faster and more enjoyable.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/kite](https://www.keyvalues.com/kite)

Here are our open roles:

\- Algorithms and Data Structures Engineer:
[https://kite.com/jobs?job=algorithms&ref=keyvalues](https://kite.com/jobs?job=algorithms&ref=keyvalues)

\- Backend Systems Engineer:
[https://kite.com/jobs?job=backend&ref=keyvalues](https://kite.com/jobs?job=backend&ref=keyvalues)

\- Desktop Engineer:
[https://kite.com/jobs?job=desktop&ref=keyvalues](https://kite.com/jobs?job=desktop&ref=keyvalues)

\- Fullstack Web Engineer:
[https://kite.com/jobs?job=fullstack&ref=keyvalues](https://kite.com/jobs?job=fullstack&ref=keyvalues)

\- Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://kite.com/jobs?job=ml&ref=keyvalues](https://kite.com/jobs?job=ml&ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Go and JS (React) are the main languages we use. We also use
objective C and C# for OS specific code and also Java for our PyCharm plugin.

------
nickhalfasleep
Trimble / SketchUp | Software Engineering | Boulder, CO | Full-Time | Python,
Ruby, Node.js, TypeScript, C++

Want to work on great software, with a great team, for great customers? Two
current openings, and more expansion coming in the future to provide exciting
new technologies to Architecture, Engineering, and Makers around the world.

Front End Software Engineer, SketchUp Web Team
[https://chm.tbe.taleo.net/chm03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chm.tbe.taleo.net/chm03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=TRIMBLE&cws=1&rid=13271)

Quality Engineer, SketchUp Team
[https://chm.tbe.taleo.net/chm03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chm.tbe.taleo.net/chm03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=TRIMBLE&cws=1&rid=13271)

------
blakeweb
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time

We just closed our $60M series B to apply ML and data science to our lab's
hundreds of millions of cellular images to find treatments for hundreds of
diseases. Our long term vision is to use images and many other kinds of
experiments plus modern ML to solve cellular biology enough to fix most things
that go wrong in our bodies. Among other awesome folks, Yoshua Bengio is an
advisor, and he helps our ML team come up with novel ways of tackling these
problems.

We’re looking for:

* Data Scientists/ML researchers: Looking for highly experienced senior/principal-level data scientists and machine learning researchers who want a challenging problem, lots of rich data, and knowledge that their breakthroughs will seriously help people. No bio background needed.

* Biologists, computational biologists, automation scientists, and drug discovery experts.

[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers)
for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 5 ski resorts. Great pay, health
insurance, 401k, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-
caliber team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to
sponsor/extend visas, but you need to already be authorized to work in the US
--we can’t handle the lottery at this stage.

Tech: Data science: python scientific stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, bokeh, etc). Software engineering: go, python, angular.js, react,
javascript on aws and gce. Deep learning (e.g. convolutional networks) we're
mainly using the python frameworks (keras, theano, tensorflow, etc).

Our team of 75 so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

~~~
indescions_2018
Congrats on the funding. And great work! Will definitely recommend ;)

------
buckie
Kadena | Software Engineer | REMOTE, ONSITE (Brooklyn, NY) | Full-Time
$80k-$150k + Coin and/or Equity

Kadena is seeking Haskell engineers to join our team either in Brooklyn or
remote. Kadena ([http://kadena.io](http://kadena.io)) is a tech-founded, post-
revenue smart-contract blockchain startup founded in 2016 by Stuart Popejoy
and Will Martino, two lead engineers from JP Morgan’s blockchain group. Kadena
is poised to become the leading blockchain platform for businesses and
enterprises by solving scalability and security concerns that impede
widespread blockchain adoption. Our existing technology stack consists of our
open-source smart contract language Pact and our private-chain protocol
ScalableBFT, products that are already in use with Fortune-100 clients and
coded entirely in Haskell. We firmly believe Haskell lends a decisive
advantage through drastically enhanced productivity, excellent concurrency and
parallelization support, unbeatable programming-language tooling, and sheer
pleasure of coding. We’ve built a lot with just two devs, we can’t wait to see
what you will add to our stack!

The ideal candidate will be able to work closely with a group but also drive
projects independently. Developers are encouraged to interact at every level
of product development. Initial focus is on building out our new public-chain
protocol Chainweb and furthering our work in formal verification of Pact smart
contracts; later projects will include operational pieces for the public
platform like load balancers, monitoring, and messaging systems. Finally,
partner integrations can lead to entirely new products integrating Pact smart
contracts with bespoke systems. Public-chain projects are entirely open source
(BSD3), and contributions to other projects are encouraged as well.

Exposure and expertise in any of the following areas is desirable:

\- Network engineering

\- Cryptography engineering

\- Distributed Systems

\- Programming language design (e.g. compilers, interpreters, development
tools)

\- Database Systems (RDBMS but also key-value systems)

\- Software assurance/verification (Coq, SMTLIB2, QuickCheck, Jepsen, Coq,
HOL)

\- Industrial/production Haskell development

To apply please send a resume to hiring+hn@kadena.io.

------
victorquinn
Spring | multiple positions | NYC | onsite | full-time |
[https://www.shopspring.com](https://www.shopspring.com)

Join our growing engineering team at Spring, a well-backed startup
headquartered in New York City. We recently raised a $65MM Series C to
continue growing our team. We are building the future of fashion shopping,
helping brands make the transition from brick and mortar to mobile and web. We
have built and are scaling a single source marketplace for a growing list of
great brands to sell their products direct to consumer.

A few cool challenges we are tackling: building the best in breed shopping
experience on web and mobile, building out solid API integrations with our
partners so they can integrate with our massive multi-brand product catalog,
building our own custom order management system, rebuilding our in-house
inventory and pricing system, doing tons of scalability work, building out a
machine learning backed fashion recommendation engine.

Last July we moved into a beautiful new office by the Flatiron building and we
offer all the startup benefits you'd expect and were recently named one of
NYC's best places to work by Crain's
[https://vq.io/2fR8jA4](https://vq.io/2fR8jA4)

We are looking for iOS, web, and backend engineers at all levels. We are also
looking for data scientists to join our team working on our fashion
recommendation system and other gnarly data problems.

Learn more about our tech stack and working here at Spring:
[https://www.shopspring.com/engineering](https://www.shopspring.com/engineering)

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/icdh7l1](http://grnh.se/icdh7l1)

Feel free to email me directly victor at shopspring.com with any questions
about our company, our roles, etc. (but please don't send me resumes, use our
application tracking system at the link above for that)

------
ecometrica
Ecometrica | Dev Ops, QA Lead | Montréal, QC Canada | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://ecometrica.com/about-us/careers/](https://ecometrica.com/about-
us/careers/)

Ecometrica is the global leader in downstream space information solutions. We
turn the vast and growing streams of observation data from space, air and land
into actionable insights for business, government and society. Our technology
supports all aspects of sustainability planning, operations and reporting by
businesses and public organisations. Our data and software services are
available worldwide through offices in London, Boston, Edinburgh and Montreal.

Two positions have opened in our Montreal office - Dev Ops Developer and QA
Lead. Deux postes sont présentement disponibles à notre bureau de Montréal :
Développeur(euse) DevOps et Chef(fe), Assurance de la qualité.

\- Dev Ops Developer/Développeur(euse) Dev Ops ([https://ecometrica.com/about-
us/careers/dev-ops](https://ecometrica.com/about-us/careers/dev-ops))

\- QA Lead/Chef(fe), Assurance de la qualité ([https://ecometrica.com/about-
us/careers/qa-lead](https://ecometrica.com/about-us/careers/qa-lead))

By joining the Ecometrica dev team, you’ll also be working with a truly
international group of amazing, fun, and bright scientists collaborating
between our offices in London, England, the West End of Edinburgh and in the
Mile End district of Montréal. We provide an excellent health and dental
benefits package, an employer matched pension plan, sick and compassionate
leave, as well as 27 days of paid holidays per year.

Ecometrica est une entreprise fantastique qui saura apprécier votre
contribution au succès de ses produits. En vous joignant à notre bureau du
Mile End, vous aurez la chance de collaborer avec une équipe accueillante,
allumée et passionnée d’analystes en durabilité et de programmeurs, répartie
entre Montréal à Londres et Édimbourg, et aurez accès à des avantages sociaux
alléchants, dont un régime de retraite avec contributions de l’employeur, une
assurance santé, des journées-maladie et 27 jours de vacances par année.

jobs@ecometrica.com or contact myself directly damon.rand@ecometrica.com |
Development Manager

------
eclipticplane
New York, New York | ONSITE | Full-time | Visa OK (TN, OPT, or H1B transfer) |
$105k+ and equity

We’re a newly founded, well-funded fintech startup looking to revolutionize
shareholder rights. We have a small, experienced team (~11 with four in
engineering) with backgrounds in tech and finance. Greenfield project — come
make a big impact from day one. We’re located in SoHo, NYC.

\- Lead Backend Engineer (Python, Django, Data/ETLs, scaling, team
building/recruiting)

\- Lead/Senior iOS Engineer (Swift or Objective C, an eye for design, team
building/recruiting)

\- Senior Backend Engineer (Python, Django, dev-ops, Kubernetes, Docker)

\- Frontend Engineer (Modern Javascript, React, React Native, Node)

\- Frontend designer (HTML, CSS, React, mobile design)

\- Technical designer (Front end design, web, mobile)

Contact: hn+20180201@say.com

------
balousek
Carta (formerly eShares) | ONSITE | Full-time | NYC - New York, NY

Carta is building the network graph of asset ownership through corporate
governance. We help 7,000+ privately held companies and a small (growing)
number of public companies track who owns what. We're growing rapidly and are
hiring across the board.

We're building out a new team in our New York, NY (NYC) office to handle
publicly traded companies.

\---------------------------------------------

Senior+ backend or full stack engineers

\---------------------------------------------

Required:

* 4+ years professional software development experience

Nice-to-have:

* Experience with Financial Information eXchange (FIX) protocol

* Professional experience in Finance, Banking or Exchanges (ACH, Wires, Trading Stocks, etc)

* Familiarity with Python and Django

* Experience writing unit tests

Drop a note to robert.balousek+feb18 [at] carta [dot] com for more info.

------
savrajsingh
Daily Harvest | [https://www.daily-harvest.com](https://www.daily-harvest.com)
| jobs: Software Engineer; Product Manager | Princeton, NJ, USA | Full-time
Onsite | [https://www.daily-harvest.com/careers](https://www.daily-
harvest.com/careers) contact me at savraj@ [our domain] and mention HN in the
subject line! Based in Princeton and NYC, we are a rapidly growing startup
sending out thousands of products to happy customers each week. Everyone
around you -- especially the non-techies in your life -- will at least try, if
not consistently enjoy the frozen superfood eats that your work at Daily
Harvest will deliver!

Our 39 flavor combinations of smoothies, overnight oats, chia parfaits,
harvest bowls, and sundaes are co-created by our team of chefs and
nutritionists and come packed with organic fruits and vegetables, and no added
sugar or preservatives. Each cup is perfectly portioned, so all you have to do
is take it out of the freezer, add your liquid of choice and blend, heat or
soak.

Daily Harvest seeks a PM and a software engineer to help build the future of
frozen food delivery. As a member of our software engineering team, you’ll
craft and ship the code that powers our entire business -- from user-facing
UI, to code that interfaces with our shipping providers, to inventory and
supply chain management at scale. You’ll be working with a small team of
friendly, easy-going engineers and report directly to our CTO in Princeton,
NJ.

Your qualifications - 3+ years of experience in software development roles -
Experience with Python-powered web-apps (Flask, Jinja, Google Cloud, Google
App Engine, Stripe) - MySQL, Google Cloud SQL, PeeWee ORM - Experience with
Git, Travis CI, PyTest, and deployments to Google Cloud.

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite Do you want to help build the factory of the future and
realize the next industrial revolution?

Tulip is transforming manufacturing processes by bringing the latest
technological advances from the lab to the back office to the shop floor.
Whereas most factories are still using state of the art technology from the
mid 19th century, we come from the future to bring them a rich, realtime web
app, modern tablets, IoT systems, in-depth analytics, and more.

We're a small team, but we have multiple Fortune 500 customers and are
enabling production lines building things you interact with everyday. We're in
a strong growth mode! We closed a $13M Series A a few months ago
([http://tcrn.ch/2qYvsoN](http://tcrn.ch/2qYvsoN)), we are bringing on new
customers, scaling up our existing customers' deployments, and, most
relevantly, hiring across the team!

We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in particular we are looking to
bring folks on in:

\- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall,
hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Application Engineering: Bridging the gap between our platform's
capabilities and what our customers need. Device integration, reverse-
engineering, web development, and lots of time on factory floors understanding
our customers' operations

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
frequent
Nexedi | Lille/Munich/Paris/Tokyo | ONSITE | FULL TIME and 4-12 months INTERNS

We are looking for new colleagues to help improve our Free Software solutions.
Our stack is Free Software only (see
[https://stack.nexedi.com/](https://stack.nexedi.com/)) and we use it for
custom industrial implementations. We offer neither fame nor fortune - you
just need to be idealistic and passionate about Free Software to apply
([http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs)). Candidates will do
a programming challenge and 1 interview (2 for full time). We're hiring for:

    
    
        - Nexedi | JavaScript Web Mesh Network | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | JavaScript Severless Web Messaging | Lille | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | JavaScript Serviceworker Web IDE | Lille | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Python AI and Big Data | Lille/Munich | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | ERP5 AIOffice | Lille | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | ERP5 Automotive | Lille/Tokyo | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | SlapOS 4G5G Telco Edge Computing | Paris/Lille | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Out-Of-Core Numpy | Lille/Munich | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Cython without GIL | Lille | FULL TIME/INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Jupyter Lab Mass Deployment | Lille | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | NayuOS Chromebook Liberation | Lille/Paris | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Resilient Embedded GNU/Linux Edge Computing | Lille/Munich/Paris | FULL TIME/INTERN
    

About Nexedi: We are a team of 35 programmers (headquarters in Lille, France)
creating Free Software since 2001 providing custom implementations that range
from collecting and analyzing sensor data in windparks to managing product
flows in car assembly lines. Unique features of solutions in our stack enable
us to offer levels of scalability and durability required in industrial
settings. We participate in European research projects contributing to open
source solutions and have time to play and experiment. We all use degooglized
Chromebooks, have a flat hierarchy, paperless offices and no meetings. We hack
in Python and (vanilla) JavaScript, plus golang and C if needed.

~~~
DLTarasi
FYI, I'm getting error pages on chrome and firefox when trying to open
specific job pages on your website.

~~~
frequent
Thx for the pointer, forgot to publish... should be fine now.

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo | Frontend Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Backend Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

We're looking for candidates that are excited to join us in raising the
standard of trust online.

More info: [https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/)

In addition, these aren't up yet, but are coming:

DuckDuckGo | Frontend Engineering Director | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Legal Advocacy Director | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

If you think you might be right for the legal director position, please feel
free to reach out to me: yegg at duckduckgo, and for the frontend director
position, please feel free to reach out to caine at duckduckgo.com

~~~
LyndsySimon
Applied.

I love DDG and have been using it for years. This is exciting :)

~~~
gravyboat
You may need to follow up with them, last time I got in touch with them the
ball was dropped somewhere along the line.

------
chloe-
GitLab | Engineering and Non-Engineering Roles | Remote Only | Full-time |
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

We're currently hiring product managers, marketing roles, developers, sales
reps, managers, director level positions, and more; see
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/).

We're a remote only company so everyone can participate and contribute
equally. GitLab Community Edition is an open-source Ruby on Rails project with
over 1000 contributors.

------
akmittal
[suggestion]Can we have guidelines on which keyword to use. I always have
trouble searching for Go jobs.It would be better if it is submitted as Golang.
Similarly for node we have Node, NodeJS, node.js.

It would be make jobs more discoverable.

------
flysonic10
Kleiner Perkins | Engineer in Residence | San Francisco, CA | Full-time

Kleiner Perkins, the VC firm behind many of the biggest startups in Silicon
Valley, is looking for an Engineer in Residence to help build internal web
apps and data pipelines. The role is a one or two year commitment best suited
for Senior Software Engineers who plan to go on to build their own company or
for those looking to join one of our fast-growing portfolio companies.

More details: [http://bit.ly/2EuTkDS](http://bit.ly/2EuTkDS)

------
prakashj
Nextdoor ([http://nextdoor.com/](http://nextdoor.com/)) | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time | Onsite

I'm one of the co-founders and Chief Architect at Nextdoor. Our mission is to
use the power of technology to create stronger and safer neighborhoods all
around the world. Over 85% of the neighborhoods in the US are using our
platform to communicate about the issues most important to them, and we've
just started expanding internationally as well in the Netherlands, UK,
Germany, and France. Founded in 2010, we're backed by Benchmark Capital,
Greylock Partners, Google Ventures, and Tiger Global among others, and have
raised over $210M in venture capital to-date.

We are hiring across the board, and growing quickly. A list of our open job
reqs can be found here at
[http://nextdoor.com/jobs](http://nextdoor.com/jobs). In particular, we're
always looking for great full-stack generalists who are comfortable working in
an agile, fast-paced environment. Our stack is primarily Python and Go,
running on AWS, with client apps built in Obj-C/Swift (iOS), Java (Android),
and JavaScript & React JS (Web).

Our office is in San Francisco (mid-Market) close to Civic Center BART. If
you're looking for a relatively small startup (we're still fewer than 200
people total, with ~75 in engineering) with an opportunity to have global
impact, we'd love to hear from you at jobs@nextdoor.com.

~~~
dominotw
whats the compensation like?

------
predman_mat
MarketAccessTransformation |
[http://www.marketaccesstransformation.com](http://www.marketaccesstransformation.com)
| Cambridge, UK | REMOTE (Europe) | Full-time |
AngularJS/Javascript/AWS/Python/Django/PostgreSQL | Full Stack Developers |
£35-£50k

Market Access Transformation revolutionizes the way advice is exchanged
between healthcare stakeholders including payers, manufacturers, and the
investment community.

I am looking to strengthen the technical team which develops the RPR platform
in-house. We are using Javascript and AngularJS on the front-end (80%),
Python, Django and PostgreSQL on the back-end (20%), all deployed on AWS. Any
knowledge of research, data analytics and survey programming would be
beneficial.

Interview process consists of: short coding test (should take no more than 1
hour); 30-minute remote interview; 60-minute remote or face-to-face interview,
depending on location. I have hired successfully from Hacker News before.

We are growing quickly in an environment where data is sensitive, so any
experience of scaling, security and robustness would be helpful. Experience of
start-ups would also be useful. For more information, please visit
[https://marketaccesstransformation.com/careers/](https://marketaccesstransformation.com/careers/)

Feel free to contact me with any questions. predman at
marketaccesstransformation... etc.

------
msolo
Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard | Cambridge/Boston, MA | Frontend Software
Engineer | ONSITE, VISA

We're a small team of software engineers, computational biologists,
clinicians, and geneticists building cutting-edge tools and methods for
interpreting massive genomic datasets (~500,000,000 genetic variants in
~200,000 human genomes/exomes).

This position involves developing a React component library for genomic data
visualization. We are looking for friendly people with demonstrated experience
in web tech, an eye for design, and genuine excitement to learn new things.
Experience building performant React web applications preferred. In your
email, please link to an online portfolio/github repo, and bonus points if
you've built a nontrivial data visualization app. Our stack: React, Redux, D3,
SVG, Python, GraphQL, nodejs, Docker, Kubernetes, Google Container Engine,
Scala, Apache Spark.

In this role, you'll receive domain-specific training at a world-class
research institute. Your work will be 100% open source and highly visible in
the genetics/genomics community. Our tools are used by tens of thousands of
researchers and physicians around the world who cure disease and make
biological discoveries. Come help shape the future of human genetic data
visualization and discovery!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lC-
dqmwxR3M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lC-dqmwxR3M)

email: msolomon@broadinstitute.org

------
bdittmer
Action Network | Full Stack Developer, Front-End Developer | San Francisco,
Madison, Boston | Full Time | Onsite

We love sports and ship products that we personally use every day. We've
recently combined the leading web products for sports betting data
(SportsInsight) and daily fantasy research (FantasyLabs) with the number one
app for sports bettors (Sports Action) and hired ESPN's head of editorial to
run media. The sports betting and fantasy sports space is massive ($170bn in
the US), growing and completely underserved from a product and content
perspective, and we have the talent, domain expertise and passion to win the
space.

For Full Stacks: We are looking for engineers that love sports and are up for
the challenge of building and scaling real-time sports applications using many
different technologies (Node, Go, Postgres, Redis, and more). We are a young
company so we hope you are excited by the prospect of getting your hands dirty
with all parts of the stack!

For FEs: We are looking for engineers that love sports and are up for the
challenge of building data heavy interactive UI's. We love using React.js and
all our web code is powered via Node.js.

FE's that have a focus on building accessible UIs and have experience building
keyboard navigable interfaces are preferable for the role.

Apply at [https://angel.co/action-network-1/jobs](https://angel.co/action-
network-1/jobs) or email jobs@actionnetwork.com

------
gabriellep
Gravity Brands | Data Engineer & Manual QA Tester | Los Angeles | Onsite,
Full-Time | www.gravitybrands.com

Gravity Brands is a marketing technology startup engineering the tools to
launch and deploy new marketing solutions for our internal brands - Our main
project is a candle and bath bomb company that has no VC funding and last year
cleared $50 million in revenue. With more engineers than marketers, we've
found truly unique ways to innovate the way e-commerce is done.

With an increase in our customer base and more services than ever, I'm looking
for a Manual QA Tester with 3+ years of experience to work with our
Engineering and Online Product teams (<\- Me!) to prioritize, troubleshoot,
and resolve issues and ensure we provide the best customer experience
possible. This position will be a 3-month contract-to-hire role.

Qualifications: 3+ years of QA Testing experience. Strong documentation and
communication skills. Familiarity with bug tracking software - experience with
JIRA preferred. Strong time management and prioritization skills. Experience
testing in mobile (iOS and android) and desktop environments.

Please feel free to email me directly if you are interested in the position at
Gabrielle(@)gravitybrands.com - Thank you!

P.S. As listed above, we're also looking for a Data Engineer -
AWS/Redshift/Python/Spark. Email me and I'll get your resume directly to the
hiring manager.

QA Tester: 45k - 55k Data Engineer: Up to 175k (Dependent on exp)

------
dminor
Say Media | DevOps/Infrastructure | Portland, OR | ONSITE |
[https://www.saymedia.com](https://www.saymedia.com)

Say Media is building a modern publishing platform for digital magazines. We
focus on creating the infrastructure and tools that publishers need, so that
they can focus on creating great content and growing their audience. Come help
us scale to hundreds of magazines and a billion page views.

We're looking for a DevOps/Infrastructure engineer who has experience
designing and building out scalable systems. Our backend systems range from
build/deploy to data warehousing to alerting and monitoring. Our ideal
candidate is someone who is committed to creating systems that are supportable
for the long term.

Some of the technologies we use:

    
    
      * AWS
      * Terraform/Packer
      * Redshift
      * Docker
      * BuildKite
      * NodeJS
      * Python
    

You don't need to have experience with all of these, just an interest in
learning them, and introducing any new technologies that we can use.

I'm not a recruiter, just an engineer who likes working at Say! If you are
interested, send your resume to jobs@saymedia.com or send it to me (email in
profile) and I'll pass it along to the right people. Or if you have questions,
send me an email.

* Note: due to the wait for H1B visas we're not currently considering international candidates

* Note: we don't use 3rd party recruiters

------
zaguios
SwiftDemand | Blockchain Developer | San Francisco, CA| | ONSITE |
[https://www.swiftdemand.com/](https://www.swiftdemand.com/)

SwiftDemand combines the concept of Universal Basic Income with the
blockchain. It's SwiftDemand's mission to both create a platform where
everyone in the world receives a small amount of income on a daily basis and
build a currency that is used for day to day transactions in the same way you
would interact with Amazon or Apple Pay.

In the month of January we have continued to grow very quickly from less than
30,000 users to over 85,000. So far we have distributed 165 million Swifts and
we have a marketplace with over 600 submitted products. At this time
SwiftDemand is not funded, however we are looking to raise money in a presale
and already have committed interest from over 900 people. The presale process
likely to be completed within the next 2 months.

There are two potential options: 1\. We can begin talking now, and once
SwiftDemand has concrete funding bring you on immediately following that. 2\.
Start before the presale has completed and be given a larger stake in both the
currency and the company.

Whitepaper:
[https://github.com/swiftdemand/swiftprotocol](https://github.com/swiftdemand/swiftprotocol)

Other roles SwiftDemand will be hiring: Full Stack Engineer, Customer Support

If you are interested please email chris@swiftdemand.com

------
amackera
Ada Support | Front-End & Back-End Developers | Toronto, Ontario | Full-Time
On-Site | [https://www.ada.support/about/](https://www.ada.support/about/)

Ada Support is a venture-backed customer support automation company that
enables teams to easily leverage machine learning to provide instant answers
to their questions in chat. Companies like Coinbase, Medium, Shopify and Telus
are already using Ada to automate millions of conversations. We’re growing
quickly and are looking for driven, thoughtful and kind people to join us on
this journey. Our team is small, but extremely capable. We build beautiful and
functional products that we’re immensely proud of.

We are looking for Back-End Developers ([https://www.ada.support/jobs/backend-
developer/](https://www.ada.support/jobs/backend-developer/)) and Front-End
Developers ([https://www.ada.support/jobs/front-end-
developer/](https://www.ada.support/jobs/front-end-developer/)).

Our Stack: Back-end: REST API built with Flask (Python) and MongoDB Front-end:
JavaScript SPA built in Immutable.js, Redux, React, SASS.

If you're interested, apply directly at our website:
[https://airtable.com/shr4OEq04YneQY3Xw](https://airtable.com/shr4OEq04YneQY3Xw)
or email gillian.jose-riz@ada.support. We look forward to hearing from you!

------
mmelin
Wonder | Full-stack Software Engineer(s) | New York City (NYC) | ONSITE |
[https://askwonder.com](https://askwonder.com) Wonder is a new kind of
knowledge service that makes your brain scalable. We provide instant access to
the intellect and fact-finding skills of a distributed network of analysts
around the world. We enable anyone - from individuals up to Fortune 500s - to
gain strategic knowledge when they need it most.

We are looking for software engineers to join us in our beautiful office in
Manhattan to help make the product and the organization that goes along with
it.

We're a small team of seven engineers today but we want to grow over the next
couple of years into a household name in NYC engineering and want your help!

You'll be an integral part of a startup with real traction, helping to scale
both the product and your fellow colleagues. We care about building a diverse
engineering organization and supporting each others' professional development.

We expect you to have experience with Node and an interest in working across
the stack to build web applications.

Current stack: Node.js, Postgres, MongoDB, Heroku/AWS

Please use this link to apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/askwonder/996bdf8d-d544-4c38-ab90-73bb...](https://jobs.lever.co/askwonder/996bdf8d-d544-4c38-ab90-73bbf6844e6d)

Unfortunately we are unable to sponsor new visas at this time.

------
aapokiiso
Lamia | Several positions | Helsinki, Finland | Full-Time | Onsite

In English: [https://lamia.fi/en/career/open-
positions](https://lamia.fi/en/career/open-positions)

In Finnish (more openings): [https://lamia.fi/ura/avoimet-
tyopaikat](https://lamia.fi/ura/avoimet-tyopaikat)

Lamia is a digital engineering partner that specializes in ecommerce, ranking
as the 4th fastest growing tech company in Finland (Deloitte 2017). Projects
are very different in scope and subject - currently one team is migrating a
catalog with 10M unique products to a new platform and UI (this is me!), while
another recently completed work on an oil trading platform with obscene
volumes.

I'm a frontend dev, so implementing the UI is my bread and butter. Roles
aren't strictly defined though, and I myself am involved in improving our dev
tools (Docker setup, Bamboo for CI etc), while others maintain our amazing
internal UI library Scylla, for example.

We're stretched thin especially on senior frontend devs, so if you've got a
couple of years under your belt working on UI implementations, and an
understanding of modern web development, please do apply!
[https://lamia.fi/en/career/senior-frontend-
developer](https://lamia.fi/en/career/senior-frontend-developer)

Reach out to careers@lamia.fi for any questions.

------
cldwalker
ReifyHealth | Full-time Software Engineer | Boston | ONSITE, REMOTE (U.S.) |
$100-150K + equity

We are building clinical trial software that makes a difference in people's
lives. Clinical trials are slow, unpredictable and expensive and we aim to
improve this for everyone's benefit. We have multiple apps in production and
have plenty of interesting development in the pipeline. We care about building
great products, providing a great user experience and listening to our users
to improve on our products. We actively use, contribute to and author open
source libraries. We care about having a good remote culture and bring
remoters in quarterly.

We are hiring for two positions. Full stack developers feel free to apply to
both:

* Mid to Senior Frontend Engineer: HTML, CSS, ReactJS, ClojureScript - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11e7f5a8b78f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Mid to Senior Backend Engineer: ClojureScript, Clojure, PostgreSQL - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06e19f5939a2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

If this sounds exciting, we'd love to hear from you! If you have any questions
feel free to reach out to us: engineering-hiring (@) reifyhealth.com.

------
FlorianRappl
ZEISS | Frontend, Backend, Business Development | Munich, Germany | Full-Time
Onsite | [https://www.zeiss.com/corporate/int/careers/working-at-
zeiss...](https://www.zeiss.com/corporate/int/careers/working-at-
zeiss/digital-challenges/digital-innovation-partners.html)

ZEISS Digital Innovation Partners is hiring in Munich! We are a newly founded
fully digital unit of one of the global leaders in optical systems with the
mission to digitalize the business of ZEISS. This includes modernizing ZEISS
services for the 21st century, as well as building cutting edge services in
the IoT, machine learning, and computer vision space.

Our current technology stack is a mix consisting of conservative technologies
such as C#/.NET with functional idioms (e.g., Scala), growing eco-systems
(Golang, Node.js), DevOps philosophy (Docker Swarm, Terraform, …), and state
of the art frontend applications (React / React Native with ES6, TypeScript).
We are constantly re-evaluating our choices and welcome new input and
insights.

We are looking for talented frontend and/or backend / DevOps engineers who are
willing to work in a flat hierarchy, startup like atmosphere where almost
anything can be shaped and developed. We are willing to work out a relocation
plan and provide you with all the support necessary to bring you to the
beautiful city of Munich.

Just send us an email to kay-uwe.clemens@zeiss.com with your application or
further questions. We'd love to hear from you!

------
ksolanki
Eyenuk, Inc. | Software Engineers | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE | VISA | Full-
time |

Join us in building software platform to apply deep learning and robotics to
help prevent blindness across the world. Eyenuk is an exciting medical
software startup that has developed a powerful retinal image analysis AI
platform for screening of diseases such as diabetic retinopathy and agre-
related macular degeneration.

Anyone with diabetes is vulnerable to blindness that progresses without any
pain or discomfort. Despite it's preventable nature, the condition, called
diabetic retinopathy, is the leading cause of blindness in working age adults.
Eyenuk has developed EyeArt, a SaaS offering, that automates the retinal
disease screening process via automated analysis of retinal images and
providing a screening referral outcome. EyeArt is a clinically validated on
over 100,000 patients providing sensitivity that exceeds that of expert human
graders. EyeArt has CE Marking (regulatory approval in Europe) and is under
prospective clinical trials for an FDA approval.

You will join a passionate team at Eyenuk comprised of software and image
analysis experts. We are hiring for multiple positions in the following two
broad categories.

* Full-stack software engineers (Python, Frontend, UI)

* Algorithms engineer (image processing, computer vision, deep learning)

Would welcome anyone who wants to join our hands: have a young family? Great!
Need a visa? We'll do everything legally possible to get you one.

jobs at eyenuk.com

------
arexus
AppNexus | Software Engineers (Real Time Platform) | New York, NY | Full Time

AppNexus is a technology platform that powers the real-time sale and purchase
of digital advertising. Over the past three years we've seen explosive growth
and are now processing upwards of 6 million requests per second. Out of the
300+ billion potential opportunities daily, we generate more transactions than
several major stock exchanges and credit card companies combined. This results
in 230 TB of data each day which is processed, analyzed, and fed back into our
decisioning engines. With a maximum latency of 100 milliseconds and an average
load of 3.4 million queries per second, these engines need to respect hundreds
to tens of thousands of seller and buyer rules while optimizing for various
KPIs in real-time.

We are looking for developers to join the real-time platform team focused on
creating our next generation marketplace. The ideal candidate would have
experience building low-latency highly distributed systems and multi-threaded
event driven architectures, a strong understanding of CS fundamentals, and a
desire to work in a highly collaborative environment.

Open positions are: Software Engineer II, Senior Software Engineer, and Senior
Software Engineer II

See: [https://www.appnexus.com/en/company/careers/open-
roles?cjobi...](https://www.appnexus.com/en/company/careers/open-
roles?cjobid=NB5543585111)

Stack: C/C++, Golang, Java, Python, Aerospike, ScyllaDB, Postgres, Kafka

------
makebbekus
Good Eggs | (Senior) Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | [https://www.goodeggs.com](https://www.goodeggs.com)

At Good Eggs, we’re changing the world by changing the way we eat. We’re
looking for software engineers to help us grow and sustain local food systems
by building an online market and supply chain that delivers same-day, absurdly
fresh groceries and dinner kits to customers' homes throughout the Bay Area,
seven days a week.

We run a mature Agile engineering process with:

    
    
      * pair programming
      * test-driven development
      * continuous deployment
    

We’re building next-generation web applications with JavaScript across the
stack and a wealth of other tools from the rapidly-evolving JavaScript
ecosystem including:

    
    
      * Node.js
      * MongoDB
      * ES2017
      * Flow
      * ESLint
      * ReactJS
      * RabbitMQ
    

We believe in the magic of empowering small teams with clear accountability to
achieve business goals. Our team is passionate about our mission, talented,
and driven to change the world. We cultivate an atmosphere of openness and
support where people feel free to be their true selves, take risks and let
creativity bubble up. If that sounds like you, get in touch!

[http://grnh.se/skw4ax1](http://grnh.se/skw4ax1)

------
WD-42
Las Cumbres Observatory | Software Engineer | Santa Barbara CA | ONSITE |
[https://lco.global/jobs/software-engineer/](https://lco.global/jobs/software-
engineer/)

Are you a software engineer interested in astronomy? Want to work on
technology directly related to the expanding field of time domain astronomical
observation? Las Cumbres Observatory’s (LCO) global network of robotic
telescopes is enabling astronomers to observe things that go bump in the night
24/7\. Our stack spans from low level hardware control to signal processing to
web applications. Our users study exoplanets, supernovae, near-earth asteroids
and more.

LCO, based in sunny Santa Barbara, California, is deploying the world's
largest network of geographically distributed optical telescopes for general
scientific and educational use. We’re motivated by the desire to expand human
knowledge, and to instill a passion for science in young people. Our
organization has a fun-loving, dedicated staff, working in a casual but
focused environment. Here you will find people passionate about what they do,
and our overall mission.

More details: [https://lco.global/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://lco.global/jobs/software-engineer/)

------
dev4hire
Epiphany Healthcare | Durham, NC / RTP | ONSITE | Full-time | BackEnd
Developer |

Epiphany Healthcare produces and sells web-based, ECG management software
directly to hospitals. We have over 850 installations in the US and
internationally. We have been in business for 12 years and are very good at
what we do as evidenced by KLAS awards of "Best in Category" for seven years
straight.

We are looking for a talented back-end developer who is well-versed in C#,
MySQL, and REST. Please see link below for full job description.

Some of the benefits include:

    
    
      - Annual company retreat to a fun beach town
    
      - Quiet work environment
    
      - Company-supplied smartphone -- iOS, Android, Windows -- you choose
    
      - 401(k) matching
    
      - Employer paid health insurance and optional vision and dental plans
    
      - Salary is commensurate with potential and experience
    

Stack includes: C#, MySQL, Entity Framework, Polymer (Google’s library),
TypeScript, PHP, git, Agile(Scrum)

Back-end Developer - [https://www.epiphanyhealthdata.com/back-end-
developer](https://www.epiphanyhealthdata.com/back-end-developer)

Our website -
[https://www.epiphanyhealthdata.com/](https://www.epiphanyhealthdata.com/)

If you have any questions please email us at the provided email in the job
description, thank you.

------
dariaevdo
VoiceOps | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://voiceops.com](https://voiceops.com)

For sales managers that want to understand what their top-performing reps are
doing that their average performing teammates are not. VoiceOps is an
artificial intelligence tool that analyzes every conversation on your team.
Like a sales coach, VoiceOps uses your data to give you replicable and
trainable techniques that you can implement throughout your sales force.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/voiceops](https://www.keyvalues.com/voiceops)

Here are our open roles:

\- Backend Engineer: [https://angel.co/voiceops/jobs/260438-backend-
engineer](https://angel.co/voiceops/jobs/260438-backend-engineer)

\- Product Engineer: [https://angel.co/voiceops/jobs/205241-product-
engineer](https://angel.co/voiceops/jobs/205241-product-engineer)

\- Product Engineering Lead: [https://angel.co/voiceops/jobs/227575-product-
engineering-le...](https://angel.co/voiceops/jobs/227575-product-engineering-
lead)

Tech Stack: Rails for user facing side React Python for backend
integrations/data science

------
samk3nny
untapt | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.untapt.com/careers](https://www.untapt.com/careers) |$90k-$120k +
equity | We're using AI to help software engineers find new careers.

We’re looking for a Front End Engineer with a sharp eye for clean, modern
design. You’ll work alongside a team of passionate developers who are flipping
hiring on its head. You should have experience building single-page
applications using AngularJS, React or similar. You don’t mind JavaScript’s
eccentricities. You’ve done terrifying things with media queries and CSS
animations. #ff7800 is your favorite color. Our SPAs are built with React and
Angular on top of plain old JavaScript. Our engineering philosophy is
“practicality first” – that means mobile-first when it makes sense, Edge
support where we need it, and Flexbox when we can get it. If you thrive in a
fun, fast-paced, energetic, tech-centric environment, now's the time to give
us a shout. Together, we'll change how developers find work – forever.

We're also looking for an Account Manager, a Salesperson and a Content
Marketer/Growth Hacker. Don't be shy - apply!
[https://www.untapt.com/careers](https://www.untapt.com/careers)

------
rajivm
AuditBoard | Los Angeles / Orange County | Onsite, Full-time | Salary & Equity
| [https://www.auditboard.com/](https://www.auditboard.com/)

AuditBoard (formerly SOXHUB) is streamlining audit/compliance through our SaaS
platform. We are making audit less painful & more efficient for internal audit
teams and business process owners. We began in Sarbanes-Oxley (SOX)
compliance, targeting large enterprises, but have began broadening to other
markets. If you're interested in working at a fast growing company building
enterprise software that is loved by its users, please get in touch.

    
    
      - Node.js, Ember.js, Kubernetes, Docker, C#, Python
      - Small team, lots of independence, flexible schedules
      - Contribute to open-source projects
      - Fast paced & growing
    

Looking for:

    
    
      - Front-end Developers (Ember experience is a huge bonus)
      - Full Stack Web & API Developers
      - Kubernetes experts
      - Security experts
      - C# / Desktop developers
    

For more information, please contact me at rajiv@auditboard.com or apply at
[https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/software-engineer/)

------
dsil
Clover Health | San Francisco, CA or Jersey City, NJ | Software Engineers &
Data Scientists | Full-Time ONSITE Clover is reinventing health insurance by
working to keep people healthier. We're looking for seasoned engineers and
data scientists to help us solve the most complicated problem in the world:
healthcare.

We're using sophisticated data analytics, custom software, and machine
learning to coordinate care and build a clearer model of our member's health
and risk factors. We are on a mission to help seniors and low-income members
live healthier while keeping costs down. This is an opportunity for those who
want to be at the intersection of health and technology and thrive in a
collaborative environment as well as the freedom of self-direction.

Tech Stack: Postgres, Python, Flask/Django, Frontend: React Cloud Services:
Aptible, AWS, GCP Data Stack: Airflow

If you are interested in any of the Data Science and Engineering roles
[https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-
us/careers](https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-us/careers) To learn more
about working here, check out our tech blog:
[https://technology.cloverhealth.com/](https://technology.cloverhealth.com/)

------
robotmay
Pirate Studios -
[https://www.piratestudios.co.uk](https://www.piratestudios.co.uk) | Senior
and mid-weight Developers | ONSITE & REMOTE | Bristol, London, M4 Corridor, UK
| Full-time

Pirate Studios is building music rehearsal studios in multiple countries, and
we're big on tech in our studios. We're the biggest rehearsal studio provider
in the UK and rapidly expanding abroad. We build our own studios that are open
24/7, and all booking is handled online.

We're looking to expand our dev team right now. Being excited about music is
definitely a bonus, but we have loads of fun and exciting programming projects
in the pipeline. Ideas are welcome and many of our improvements come from
people in the business suggesting them.

Our projects are primarily in Ruby and JavaScript, though we also develop IoT
applications in languages like Rust and Haskell. We work in small project-
based teams on our various components, and we have dedicated (and good!)
project managers who help give us plenty of time and space to focus on
programming.

Ideally we're looking for people in Bristol, where we're soon opening a new
office. Many of the dev team work remotely, but the majority of us are within
easy distance of Bristol (or London) and we meet up regularly to
discuss/work/beer together.

I'm Head of Development, and working for Pirate Studios is the best job I've
ever had. I'll go out of my way to make sure you get to build great things :)

Email us at tech-jobs@piratestudios.co.uk

~~~
robotmay
Just as a note for anyone who comes across this posting. Although we do
support remote-working, it is on the basis of being near to Bristol, as
there's a physical component to the job :)

I'm sorry if that was misleading, I'll try to write it clearer in future.

------
armourman
Armour Comms | Developers / Operations | London, UK | Salary range: £40-60k +
options + bonus + biscuits | Onsite | Full-time

We’re a team of security-minded developers creating real-time secure
communications applications for enterprises, finance and governments; you can
think of us as a government-certified Whatsapp (other comms products are
available).

We’re looking for like-minded people to join us in a variety of roles: \-
Android, iOS and Windows 10 native client developers; \- Specialists in cyber-
security (hands-on fixers, rather than theoreticians! If you've enjoyed
Cryptopals then this could be the place for you); \- Full stack / back end
developers who can deliver a shiny UX as well as in-depth server-side
functionality; \- Networking and Operations folks to install stuff with
interesting customers and help them when things go wrong (including deft
handling of PEBKAC issues).

We look for people who can work autonomously, deliver ahead of schedule, and
not hum annoyingly when listening to music on their headphones while working.
You need to be dynamic, adaptable, experienced, with a strong existing
knowledge of networking, VoIP, SIP and stuff like that... or at least be
really dynamic and fast-learning.

Armour is a 20-person company, offering share options, bonuses, and an
unhealthy dependency on chocolate biscuits and doughnuts. We’re also very
British, which is why we spell doughnuts the correct way.

Interested? Take a quick look at www.armourcomms.com then email us at
info@armourcomms.com.

No agencies, no time-wasters, UK citizens only please.

~~~
ksrm
>UK citizens only please.

Sounds illegal.

~~~
AlphaSite
If its MOD related, then maybe not.

------
sourcinglaura
Palo Alto Networks | Software & SQA Engineers | Santa Clara | Full-time ONSITE
| [https://www.paloaltonetworks.com/](https://www.paloaltonetworks.com/)

Palo Alto Networks is the next-generation security company maintaining trust
in the digital age by helping tens of thousands of organizations worldwide
prevent cyber breaches. With our deep cybersecurity expertise, commitment to
innovation, and game-changing Next-Generation Security Platform, customers can
confidently pursue a digital-first strategy and embark on new technology
initiatives, such as cloud and mobility. This kind of thinking and know-how
helps customer organizations grow their business and empower employees all
while maintaining complete visibility and the control needed to protect their
critical control systems and most valued data assets.

We’re hiring for most of our engineering teams – we’re growing, come grow with
us. Skillsets needed include networking, security, cloud, big data, C/C++,
Java, Python, etc.

Please apply directly on our website at
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/paloaltonetworks/search?r=North+Amer...](http://jobs.jobvite.com/paloaltonetworks/search?r=North+America&l=Santa+Clara&c=)

------
ivanzhao
Notion | Software Designer or Developer | SF |
[https://www.notion.so](https://www.notion.so) | Full Time | Onsite

Hey founder of Notion here. You can think of it as the next generation
Microsoft Office meets Minecraft (and actually a visual programming language
behind the scene).

This is our product: [https://notion.so](https://notion.so)

We made a graphic novel about why we exist. (It involves Steve Jobs believe or
not): [https://notion.so/about](https://notion.so/about)

Read more product reviews on Product Hunt. (Notion was one of the fastest
voted of all time): [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-for-
ios](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-for-ios)
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-1-0-web-mac-
app](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-1-0-web-mac-app)

We are tiny at the moment. The business is growing fast and profitable. We
have a beautiful artist loft in the SF Mission district, with the best
investors out there (notion.so/investors). You need to be able to build things
and think conceptually.

Email me directly at "ivan@makenotion.com"

Have a good one!

------
jrhodes
Metricstory | Senior Full-Stack Engineer / FE Engineer (React) | Seattle, WA |
ONSITE, Full-Time | [https://www.metricstory.com](https://www.metricstory.com)

We are a seed-stage startup helping companies with high-value web traffic
detect and diagnose problems and opportunities in their funnels.

More concretely, large online retailers have complex operations that span
marketing, design, web development, and fulfillment. Mix together several
teams, multiple marketing channels, a large product line, and a diverse
customer base, and the data quickly becomes overwhelming.

Our goal is to use statistical and machine learning methods to find hidden
issues and provide a shared workspace for resolving them (think sentry.io for
e-commerce operations + beyond).

Who do we need? A couple experienced engineers to help build out our BE and FE
infrastructure, e.g., a senior full-stack engineer (5+ years experience) and a
FE engineer (3+ years/React).

What are we built on? Go, Python, React, Proto3/gRPC, Docker, Kubernetes,
Postgres, Airflow, with more to come!

Want to learn more? Feel free to contact me at jonathan@metricstory.com or on
LinkedIn
([https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathanmrhodes](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathanmrhodes)).

------
stevepike
New York, NY | SevenFifty | Full-stack Developer (Rails) | Onsite

SevenFifty is modernizing the wholesale beverage alcohol industry, which is
massive but technologically antiquated. Over 40,000 restaurants, bars, hotels,
and retail stores across the country connect with their sales reps and
wholesalers through our platform, replacing a status quo going back to
Prohibition. We work with everyone from the largest importers to mom and pop
winemakers to build bespoke tools for communication and content distribution
and provide transparency across all tiers.

You'll be joining a small engineering team tackling a wide array of challenges
- from complex data processing to modern, interactive web frontends; from
liberating data from decades old mainframes, to consuming and writing APIs
used by everyone from small retail shops to large conglomerates. We want
people who are excited about learning new technologies and passionate about
transforming a broken industry. We're also in a sweet spot for ambitious and
talented engineers; we have a lot of traction and are well-financed, but still
have a very small team responsible for a wide range of work enabling you to
take ownership of large slices of our technology stack.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, Backbone, React, Clojure

Contact steve (at) sevenfifty.com

------
benlower
Tableau | Sr. Software Engineers and Software Engineers, Developer Platform
team | Seattle, WA and Palo Alto, CA (ONSITE)

I lead Tableau's developer platform team and we're looking for engineers (and
sr. engineers) to join our growing team. The team is split across Seattle and
Palo Alto and is responsible for a bunch of APIs and tools that our customers
and partners use to integrate with and extend Tableau in lots of ways.

If you love building things for other developers, please check out the details
in the job postings (linked below, note these both say "Senior" but we have a
couple non-senior openings too) and feel free to hit me up at
bklower@tableau.com if you have questions.

Senior Software Engineer, Developer Platform (Palo Alto, CA)
[https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=TABLEAU&cws=1&rid=21813)

Senior Software Engineer, Developer Platform (Seattle, WA)
[https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=TABLEAU&cws=1&rid=21812)

------
erinstevenson
Dev.xyz | Santa Monica, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://dev.xyz](https://dev.xyz)

Dev.xyz is a privately funded development company that manages over 100
websites around the internet. Our team is a tight-knit group of designers and
developers who are passionate about what we do. We provide the digital needs
of entities within our parent company and do not serve outside clients.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/dev-xyz](https://www.keyvalues.com/dev-xyz)

Here are our open roles:

\- Back End Developer:
[https://xyz.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=19&ref=keyvalues](https://xyz.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=19&ref=keyvalues)

\- Full-Stack Developer:
[https://xyz.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=15&ref=keyvalues](https://xyz.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=15&ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: LAMP / LEMP, Laravel / Zend, Node.js, AWS, Redis / Memcache,
Ubuntu / CentOS, MySQL / Mongo, VanillaJS, VueJS, HTML5 / CSS3, Angular /
Backbone / Ember / Ionic

------
eric0908
Sysco LABS | Austin, TX | Onsite | Fulltime | Director of Architecture, Senior
Software Engineer, Training and Implementation Manager | Competitive
Compensation

Sysco LABS is a technology-focused division within Sysco Foods ($55bil/yr
revenue), dedicated to reimagining foodservice through innovation. An
extension of Sysco’s longstanding commitment to deliver exceptional products
and services to the foodservice industry, Sysco LABS leverages customer and
market intelligence, data-driven insights and agile technology development to
rethink the entire foodservice ecosystem — from farm to table to check. Sysco
LABS’ innovations will improve everything from the ordering process,
inventory, pricing and automation to the in-restaurant customer experience.
Operating with the mindset of a startup and backed by the authoritative
expertise of an industry leader, Sysco LABS’ mission is to enhance the Sysco
customer experience and consistently deliver revenue growth, cost savings and
new innovations through technology.

Any questions, send me an email: eric.adleman@sysco.com

Director of Architecture:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3yHJxjwj](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3yHJxjwj)

Senior Software Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3BzJxjwe](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3BzJxjwe)

Training and Implementation Manager:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3myJxjwY](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3myJxjwY)

ctrl-f: javascript, react, es6, enterprise, b2b, hospitality

~~~
SecretThrowAway
All links appear to be broken.

------
thesystech
Thesys Technologies | Software Engineering + SRE Positions | New York, NY or
Charleston, SC | Onsite

Thesys Technologies is a small but well-established FinTech company with
offices in NYC and Charleston, SC. We focus on delivering high-performance
trading technologies and cutting-edge big data solutions to financial market
participants.

Examples include our ultra-low-latency HFT offering, our exchange / matching
engine technology, and the recently awarded Consolidated Audit Trail (CAT)
system that we’re building for the SEC. When complete, the CAT will be the
world’s largest data repository for securities transactions, tracking
approximately 58 billion records of orders, executions, and quote life-cycles
for equities and options markets on a daily basis.

We have a variety of Software Engineering and System Reliability Engineering
positions open across various teams, and we’re aggressively hiring for both of
our locations. We have a strong engineering culture, and we use a variety of
open source and proprietary technologies, including Apache Spark, Python, C++,
React, Angular, and Node.js.

To apply, please visit:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/thesystechcom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/thesystechcom)

------
old-gregg
Gravitational (YS S15) | Systems Engineer | Toronto | ONSITE
[https://gravitational.com](https://gravitational.com)

Gravitational, an early stage systems & cloud startup in San Francisco and
Toronto, is looking for ambitious and talented people. We are well-funded by
fantastic Silicon Valley investors. We are an experienced team: we founded
Mailgun[1] which was acquired by Rackspace, we created Vulcand[2] and some
other cool stuff at Rackspace and are authors of Teleport[3], Telekube[4] and
Teleconsole[5]

    
    
      * Systems Engineer (Linux, Kubernetes, Go, Make)
    

Locations: Toronto Details:
[https://github.com/gravitational/careers/blob/master/senior-...](https://github.com/gravitational/careers/blob/master/senior-..).

Contact: jobs@gravitational.com

[1] [https://www.mailgun.com](https://www.mailgun.com)

[2] [https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand](https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand)

[3]
[https://github.com/gravitational/teleport](https://github.com/gravitational/teleport)

[4] [https://gravitational.com/telekube](https://gravitational.com/telekube)

[5] [https://www.teleconsole.com/](https://www.teleconsole.com/)

------
liquidise
MeetMindful | Denver, CO | Software Engineer | Onsite |
[https://www.meetmindful.com/](https://www.meetmindful.com/)

MeetMindful is the market leader in online dating for singles interested in
healthy living, wellness and personal development. We are a well funded,
Techstars-alumni startup with an excellent track record of growth and revenue.

This will be our fourth developer hire and will help us scale through millions
of users. Our stack is a Rails API serving a Backbone and React client. We are
running on AWS with a Postgres database. We intend to begin building out
native mobile apps in 2018, so a developer with interest or experience in that
area is certainly a bonus.

You will work closely with our Product and QA teams to turn designs and
feature ideas into provable customer value. This often requires coding up and
down the stack. Many days you will be writing SQL to CSS and most of the
languages in between.

Finally, while some of our upcoming features are designed, many will rely on
outstanding solutions to difficult technical challenges. You will need to be
comfortable contributing to ideation sessions on complex problems like
scalability, matchmaking and user moderation.

Please email me at ben+hn@meetmindful.com if you are interested in the
position.

------
parknav
Parknav | Chicago, IL, USA | REMOTE | Android and iOS Developers |
[https://parknav.com](https://parknav.com)

Parknav, AI-driven company that's changing the way people park thru its
parking availability prediction service, is looking to add senior Android and
iOS developers to its mobile team.

Job Description: You will be working on Parknav's brand new location-based
mobile product that will reach millions of users in the next 3 years. Your
days will be spend dealing with maps, location services and REST APIs,
building new and innovative UIs that bring our AI research to life. We are
100% remote, so you can work from anywhere in the world as long as you have a
decent internet connection.

Requirements: 3+ years of native Android or iOS development - thorough
understanding of underlying platforms and their main components is a must. iOS
developers - existing knowledge of Swift is a must. Extensive, demonstrable
use of mobile mapping frameworks (any of Google/Apple Maps, Mapbox, CartoDB,
Mapzen etc.) Extensive use of location services.

Desired, but not required: Developed mobile SDKs Interest in algorithms and AI

Please apply by sending your resume, and a brief overview of your
mapping/location use in your mobile apps to hr@parknav.com

------
dbRM
Rails Machine | Site Reliability Engineer | Full-Time | Remote | Hiring Junior
to Senior Levels

[http://railsmachine.com](http://railsmachine.com)

As a Site Reliability Engineer at Rails Machine, your primary goals will be to
ensure our customer’s applications are available, fast, and secure. Our
customers need the best service, support, and products, and we need you to
help us deliver.

Rails Machine provides managed application, hosting, and infrastructure
options on our own hardware in multiple data centers and on top of AWS, and
give our customers the ability to reach out to us like they would an internal
DevOps team!

You’ll work with virtualization and container technologies, and setup and
automate high availability data clusters. You'll help layer management,
orchestration, monitoring, and alerting for fleets of instances. If you’ve
ever wanted to work at a scale that few companies do, you’ll find the right
challenge here at Rails Machine!

Minimum Qualifications :

* Proficient in Ruby with additional experience in C/C++, Python, Elixir, Java, or JavaScript preferred

* Experience with config management (Chef, Puppet, Ansible, Capistrano)

* Experience maintaining production infrastructure on a Linux environment

* Strong DevOps experience and customer service skills

* Ability to participate in on-call/pager rotation

* U.S. Residents Only

Interested? Tell us what you'll bring to the team by emailing
hiring@railsmachine.com !

------
nworbrecneps
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer or Summer/Fall Interns | On-site San Francisco
(relocation provided), remote an option w/ experience |
[https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers)

We're a profitable, fast-growing startup looking for all types of engineers:
full-stack, backend, site reliability, data, machine learning.

Mixmax is the future of email and external communications. Just like you use
Slack to talk within your team, you use Mixmax to talk to people outside of
your team. Primarily, we help sales and recruiting teams achieve more and with
greater consistency by automating their most common workflows and integrating
with their existing toolchain - Gmail, Inbox, Salesforce, Slack, text
messaging and more.

You'll work on a modern cloud-based web app built on universal/isomorphic
Javascript using open source technologies, including: React, Node, Mongo,
Elasticsearch, Electron (more: [http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-
web](http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-web)).

Check out our engineering blog:
[https://mixmax.com/engineering](https://mixmax.com/engineering).

------
mcafeeryan92
RaiseMe | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, Full-time

RaiseMe is expanding access to higher education by reinventing how students
earn scholarship dollars from colleges
([https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/29/raise-me-
grabs-12-million-...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/29/raise-me-
grabs-12-million-...)). We just closed a Series A from top investors like
Redpoint and First Round Capital, and are growing our team rapidly.

If you're an engineer looking to work with other smart and passionate
individuals on the mission of helping all high school students achieve their
college ambitions, get in touch! We offer a meaningful equity stake along with
great benefits and competitive pay.

Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, Node microservices, Go microservices, React/Redux
frontend

Here are the listings: [https://www.raise.me/jobs](https://www.raise.me/jobs)
and here is a bit about life at RaiseMe: [https://medium.com/@raiseme/life-
raise-me-69d546d65c6b](https://medium.com/@raiseme/life-raise-me-69d546d65c6b)

Apply to jobs[AT]raise.me or you can email me directly at ryan[AT]raise.me.

------
jakedevine
Apple | JavaScript Developers | Toronto, Vancouver, Bay Area | Full Time

We're looking for JavaScript developers in the iWork group at Apple: Toronto,
Vancouver, Bay Area.

[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#specs&ss=70810759%20OR%207...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#specs&ss=70810759%20OR%2070810978&t=0&so=&pN=0)

The posting says California, but we will hire in Toronto or Vancouver if we
find good candidates.

~~~
haidrali
Can we email you instead ?

------
cdubie
Life insurance is a $130B market where 98% of policies are sold through
financial advisors and life insurance agents. Ladder is building a new type of
insurance company that is all digital from the ground up and sells directly to
consumers. We are a growing team of innovators going after this huge market by
putting the user at the center of product design. We are creating a company
built on technology, design, and data science so users can get the coverage
they want and need.

-Know and understand our data elements and architecture deeply and comprehensively

-Use your expertise in modeling, quantitative analysis, and data mining to inform core business expansion, feature development, and channel optimization. Robust data science is foundational to Ladder’s business model. The work you do will have long term strategic impact, as well as strong value for short term decisions and prioritizations.

-Build production machine learning models; your models will create new best practices in real time underwriting.

-Collaborate with world class team members across engineering, product, risk, finance, and marketing Report to the head of engineering

[https://github.com/ladderlife](https://github.com/ladderlife)

If this sounds like you email me at casey@ladderlife.com

~~~
ng-user
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords REMOTE,
INTERNS and/or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. When
remote work is not an option, include ONSITE.

------
emily_mikailli
Signifyd | Software Engineering Manager, Back End Engineer, Front End
Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer, Data Scientist, Product Manager | San
Jose

www.signifyd.com

Our engineers build systems that catch bad guys. Using all available payment,
user, and machine data, we have to separate legitimate credit card
transactions from fraudulent in under 400ms. That means doing just-in-time
mash-ups of internal data with external APIs and reducing it all into a single
score with a few critical insights for end-users.

To solve this problem, we're looking for world-class engineers who are eager
to learn, adopt, and contribute to a reactive style of programming. The tools
you build will immediately impact the 5000+ merchants that already rely on
Signifyd to help them grow without fear of fraud.

Our stack: Java, Python, Cassandra, MySQL, Solr, Apache Spark, Play!
framework, Linux, Docker, AWS

Apply here:
[https://www.signifyd.com/careers/](https://www.signifyd.com/careers/)

PS: Some of our awards include * Best Company Culture, Entrepreneur Magazine,
2017 * Fraud Innovation Firm of the Year, Finance Monthly, 2017 * 50 Most
Promising Startups, Bloomberg, 2017 * Best Places to Work in the Bay Area,2016
and 2017 * Forbes FinTech 50, Forbes, 2016

------
chauzer
Betterment | Software Engineer (Fullstack, Backend, Mobile, SRE) | NYC |
Onsite | Fulltime | [http://www.betterment.com](http://www.betterment.com)

Betterment is the largest independent online financial advisor with more than
$13 billion in assets under management. The service is designed to help
increase customers’ long-term returns and lower taxes for retirement planning,
building wealth, and other financial goals. Betterment takes advanced
investment strategies and uses technology to deliver them to more than 250,000
customers across its three business lines: direct-to-consumer, Betterment for
Advisors, and Betterment for Business.

Our engineering interview process:
[https://www.betterment.com/resources/inside-
betterment/engin...](https://www.betterment.com/resources/inside-
betterment/engineering/the-betterment-engineering-interview/)

We're hiring for a variety of roles including Backend, Full Stack, Mobile, and
Site Reliability Engineering.

More details and to apply, please see:
[https://www.betterment.com/careers/](https://www.betterment.com/careers/)

------
sankethkatta
Smartcar API | Frontend Engineering, Backend Engineering, Business Operations,
Business Development, Operations Manager, Recruiter | Mountain View, CA |
ONSITE | [https://smartcar.com](https://smartcar.com)

We're a small team (10 people) making a big change in transportation.
Technological additions to vehicles are kicking off a new era of better
transportation which is affordable, greener, and safer. The automotive
industry is undergoing the most disruptive changes since its inception. We
believe the future of transportation is Autonomous, Electric, Shared, and
Connected. Smartcar is building a REST API platform to solve the "connected"
part of it.

This week, we announced our availability on Hyundai vehicles at the LA Auto
Show: [https://blog.smartcar.com/smartcar-developer-platform-now-
av...](https://blog.smartcar.com/smartcar-developer-platform-now-available-on-
hyundai-vehicles-fdc899c16a3b) and announced our integration with BMW earlier
this summer: [https://blog.smartcar.com/smartcar-launches-connected-car-
pl...](https://blog.smartcar.com/smartcar-launches-connected-car-platform-in-
germany-d631d821536a)

The positions we are hiring for:

\+ Frontend Software Engineer with 2+ years of experience with any modern
frontend framework (React, Angular, Ember, ...).

\+ Fullstack/Backend Software engineer with 2+ years of experience. Our
backend stack is Node.js, Postgres, Redis, Docker, AWS.

\+ Business Development with 2+ years of experience selling in the Automotive
industry.

\+ Business Operations to manage delivery and process of new projects.

\+ Operations Manager to handle scaling office logistics in a growing
workplace.

\+ Recruiter to expand out our hiring pipeline.

If you are interested in helping us modernize transportation and enjoy working
in a collaborative environment, we'd like to meet you. Compensation is $95K to
$130K + equity. Read more about the positions and apply at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar](https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar).

If you want to learn more, email me at sanketh@smartcar.com or call me at 530
475 2882. No recruiters.

------
buckhx
The Infatuation | Platform Engineer - Go | NYC, NY | Onsite, Full Time or
Contract | [https://www.theinfatuation.com](https://www.theinfatuation.com)

At The Infatuation, we're building the world’s greatest restaurant discovery
platform. We reach our audience across web, mobile, social, and text
applications. We’re always looking for people to join our team who will make
us smarter, faster, and more valuable to our users.

We’re about to launch a game-changing integration, in partnership with a major
technology company, and are looking for 2-3 Go engineers to join our team.
Ideal candidates are Go experts with experience using Kubernetes, and have an
eye for writing clean code. Roadmap includes rebuilding a search service,
ingesting geospatial data, and developing content management solutions.

This is a 3-6 month contract project with full-time being an option if we can
move quickly enough.

Apply here: [https://eeeeeats.it/2CrIMab](https://eeeeeats.it/2CrIMab)

We have other openings on the engineering team as well at
[https://theinfatuation.com/careers](https://theinfatuation.com/careers)

------
DanFeldman
Starsky Robotics (YC S16) | Devops, Electrical Engineer, Perception, Gen.
Software Engineer, Data engineer, ML Engineer, Test Engineer, Hardware Test
Engineer, EE | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time

We're working to make trucks autonomous on the highway and remote controlled
by experienced drivers for the first and last mile. Our trucks will make roads
safer while giving drivers meaningful work close to their homes and families.

Looking for:

\- Devops Engineers, Data Engineer, Gen software engineering

\- Controls Engineer, Electrical Engineer

\- Perception Engineeer, Machine Learning Engineer

\- Test Engineer (SF and Florida), Hardware Test Engineer

\- Internship (SW or EE): On a limited basis, we are open to extremely
talented internship candidates. In addition to a resume, attach anything that
will show us that you’re exceptional (non-school projects, side-businesses,
etc).

We currently run our trucks autonomously on the highway. We are looking for
awesome engineers who are comfortable working on a scrappy, driven engineering
team. The team takes an extremely active role in the development and testing
of Starsky Trucks on highways across the US.

We use Python, C++, and lots of bash scripting. We are a group of PhDs,
masters, bachelors, college dropouts, and high school interns all working
together. No matter your experience, we're looking for intelligent folks who
have a history of diving excitedly into new fields.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/](https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/)

~~~
seishun
Do you sponsor visas?

------
glou
Full Time - SF

At Blend, we’re dedicated to improving lending. We’re an enterprise technology
company, but our product affects the most important purchase most people will
make in their lifetime—their home. For homebuyers, our product means a clear,
guided, and stress-free path to a new home. For lenders, it means modern,
easy-to-use tools that let employees spend their time helping customers,
rather than on repetitive, manual tasks. By aligning and modernizing this
archaic industry, we believe everybody wins.

We’re looking for someone who is a true problem-solver at heart. You don’t shy
away from new challenges; the harder the problem, the better. We’re motivated
by the fact that our product doesn’t just affect the lives of a few people in
the Bay Area—it affects people all over the world.

We just moved into a new space in September located in the heart of the
Financial District in SF, two of the top banks in the US are our customers, VC
backed by Greylock and Andreessen Horowitz, and ready to explore consumer
finance. We are an agile, fast working team ready to take off on this rocket
ship!

We're hiring across all teams, which you can check out here:
[https://blend.com/careers/#current-
openings](https://blend.com/careers/#current-openings)

If you're looking for a Product Manager position, we have a super important
role open now:
[https://jobs.lever.co/blendlabs/2fe7cde2-4b1d-4c3d-9b19-24e1...](https://jobs.lever.co/blendlabs/2fe7cde2-4b1d-4c3d-9b19-24e196fc447c)

Feel free to shoot me an email at glou@blend.com with any questions!

------
gobrana
Doist | Front-end Developer | CSS, HTML | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#front-end-developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#front-
end-developer)

Doist | Senior Android Developer | Java | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-developer)

At Doist, we’re always striving to build not only amazing products but also
amazing teams: Teams that innovate and change how productivity tools are made.
Our flagship product is Todoist, a to-do app with over 15 million users
worldwide. Recently we launched our second app Twist which is a mindful team
communication and collaboration app.

These are all remote positions. You'll be free to work from wherever you
please. You can also choose to work from our office in Porto or Barcelona, or
we'll get you a dedicated desk at a co-working office near you. :)

To learn more about who we are and how we work, please check out our Ambition
& Balance blog: [https://blog.doist.com/](https://blog.doist.com/)

------
AbetterYou0000
Stealth Startup | Fullstack Ruby on Rails Developer | REMOTE, US only |
$100K-$125K

We are a stealth startup building a fun but helpful service for changing your
habits and leading a more value driven life. We think one of the biggest
problems in mental health is not depression, but hesitation and resistance. We
challenge that, by getting up in our users faces to focus on what matters. We
do this with amusing bots that live on our platform and respond to users.

Our app is Rails running on heroku, with postgres as DB and a sprinkling of
jquery in the frontend. We use Github for all feature planning and PR's.

We are looking for a strong fullstack mid/senior dev who can lead the project
and implement boring solutions for interesting problems.

This is a great opportunity for someone who loves helping people and building
out a meaningful and engaging product from the backend to the frontend. We
care about clarity across all parts of the stack and want someone who will
champion that. We're big fans of basecamp and want to create a place where
people can do their best work.

Some of the benefits include:

    
    
      - Fun place to work and build something meaningful
      - Annual retreat
      - 4-day work week
      - Remote - work when you want and where Asynchronously (with regular 4 hr overlap with EST)
      - 401k
      - slack optional, but not expected to keep open. 
      - health insurance and optional vision and dental plans (we cover 50%)
      - 3 weeks PTO + holidays
      - Say in what the company does
    

To apply, please fill out
[https://goo.gl/forms/2mgY81xH3biH5Bmh1](https://goo.gl/forms/2mgY81xH3biH5Bmh1)

------
laurihy
PrompterAI | Helsinki, Finland (Onsite) | Backend engineer, Product designer |
[https://prompter.ai](https://prompter.ai)

We're a team of 3 (technical) founders and now hiring the first people to join
us. The company is in a very early stage so you get to have a real impact and
build things from the ground-up. That being said, we do have the product up
and running with a bunch of active users providing us constant feedback, as
well as funding to pay reasonable salaries.

At PrompterAI we build a virtual assistant for people working in sales and
account management. The information they need to keep up with is scattered
around tons of different tools: LinkedIn, news, email, Slack, CRM, support
ticketing system, intranet etc. Based on users' calendar, who they are meeting
with and what the meetings are about, we filter and aggregate relevant
information from all those tools and compile it into a daily briefing package.
It's kind of like a virtual executive assistant that helps people to keep up
with everything and making sure no balls get dropped.

If you're interested, drop me a line at lauri (at) prompter.ai, happy to chat
more :)

------
hgrimmett
Blue Vision Labs | London, United Kingdom | Onsite, Visa,
[http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/](http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/)

Stealth startup working on augmented reality, self-driving cars, and robotics.
Founded in a Y-Combinator Fellowship and backed by Accel (Facebook, Dropbox)
and Horizons Ventures (DeepMind, Siri).

Our team comprises experienced software engineers, accomplished entrepreneurs,
and PhDs from top universities. We offer a full range of benefits, a friendly
and dynamic atmosphere where everyone learns, grows and contributes to our
core product.

We are seeking ambitious people with industry experience to join our team:

    
    
      AR / VR Developer   | Mobile (iOS / Android)
      Software engineers  | Backend, Data, Pipeline (+internships)
      Software engineers  | 3D Visualisation / Graphics
      Research engineers  | Computer Vision (+internships)
      Research scientists | Computer Vision
      Technical recruiter
    

We offer:

    
    
      Flexibility
      Competitive compensation and equity packages
      A voice at the table
      Central London office
      Free breakfast/coffee/lunch/coffee/gym
      Visa sponsorship

------
juancferrer
Ruckit | Backend, Frontend, Design, Project management | Austin TX | ONSITE

Ruckit, Inc. is on a mission to help improve the transportation management
industry by streamlining the hassle involved with finding available qualified
drivers, as well as minimizing the cost associated with incomplete,
inaccurate, or missing tickets, the Ruckit Platform and mobile applications
allow everyone to focus more clearly on opportunities for reducing total
transportation costs, improving service to end customers, and dramatically
improving driver quality of life.

Our stack: Python (Django), Postgresql (PostGIS), AWS (S3, lambda), Heroku,
Javascript (Angular), iOS, Android

[http://www.goruckit.com/](http://www.goruckit.com/)
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ruckit/id1272586096?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ruckit/id1272586096?mt=8)
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ruckit.dri...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ruckit.driver)

To apply email careers@ruckit.me

------
cecilial
Eden | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.eden.io](https://www.eden.io)

Eden is the full-stack solution for office management. Our mission is to
empower each client and Eden Wizard to do the best work of her or his life.
Our services include office cleaning, supply stocking, IT support, handyman
services, and taskers. Each Eden client has a dedicated account lead to ensure
an insanely great experience.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/eden](https://www.keyvalues.com/eden)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/eden18/jobs/850957?ref=keyvalue...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/eden18/jobs/850957?ref=keyvalues#.Wm63PJM-e3U)

\- Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/eden18/jobs/850953?ref=keyvalue...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/eden18/jobs/850953?ref=keyvalues#.Wm63PZM-e3U)

------
monetatesre
Monetate | DevOps Engineer | Remote (US and Canada) | Full time

Monetate powers personalization for the world's best brands.

Our platform leverages AI/ML and has processed more than 400 billion
personalized experiences over its lifetime. Designed for marketers, we are
beloved for our ease of use.

Why we need you:

    
    
      - To help us deliver continuous, zero-downtime releases using tools such as Kubernetes, Ansible, and CloudFormation.
      - To help us monitor and run our infrastructure using tools such as Sensu, New Relic, and CloudWatch.
    

You'll be successful in this role if:

    
    
      - You've spent several years operating Linux/Unix services in production
      - You are a Linux expert who can program.
      - You've used AWS or other virtualized infrastructure
    

Bonus Points for:

    
    
      - Python expertise
      - Docker/Kubernetes experience
      - Experience using AWS services at scale
      - Experience running high-volume Internet services
      - Contributions to Open-source software
    

We're a geographically distributed team, and we welcome applicants from the US
and Canada. If you prefer working in an office, we also have positions
available in London, Conshohocken, and Palo Alto. We're all-in on distributed
teams. We use Slack, Zoom, and GitHub to stay connected, and we get together a
few times per year as well.

Contact jleslie at monetate dot com or apply at
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/monetate/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/monetate/view/P_AAAAAACAAADN4tLUa01NUw)

------
wwwdonohue
Animalz | Content Marketing | Remote or NYC | Full-Time |

Animalz is a content marketing agency that strives to create the best content
on the internet.

[https://animalz.co](https://animalz.co)

We work mainly with startups—particularly B2B SaaS tech businesses—to make
great content their audience loves. Our focus is on written content that truly
helps readers be more successful in their work.

Product, design, marketing, sales, engineering, data science and analytics are
some of the main areas that we cover for our customers -- so ideally, you'd be
knowledgable in at least one of those fields.

Here are a few posts from our blog, to give you a sense of our style and
approach to content:

    
    
      - https://www.animalz.co/blog/content-marketing-personas/
    
      - https://www.animalz.co/blog/most-blogs-fail/
    
      - https://www.animalz.co/blog/content-marketing-power-laws/
    
      - https://www.animalz.co/blog/content-marketing-strategy/
    

If you have writing chops, a strong interest in technology, and a sense for
marketing-as-storytelling, we would love to talk to you! Check out our open
positions at [https://www.animalz.co/jobs/](https://www.animalz.co/jobs/) \--
right now we're hiring for Content Marketing Analysts ($50k-$65k depending on
experience) and a Head of Content Promotion. And you can email me at jan at
animalz.co if you have any specific questions about the positions -- just make
sure you actually follow the application protocol on the jobs page too!

Thanks!

------
treyreynolds
Abilitie | Senior (Frontend) Software Engineer | Austin, TX | Full-Time |
[http://www.abilitie.com](http://www.abilitie.com)

Abilitie is an energetic 10-person company located in the heart of downtown
Austin. We've built a profitable business creating multi-player business
strategy games for corporate training. Our award-winning simulations are used
in 20 countries and by many Fortune 500 companies.

We’re looking for a Senior Front-End Software Engineer to join the team
building a new recruiting platform as well as aid in supporting our
simulation-based learning apps. In this role, you will be responsible for
growing and supporting architecture, implementation, testing, and deployment
of our web and mobile application.

We offer a competitive salary, health insurance, parking, a stipend to
purchase your development machine, and opportunities for domestic and
international travel (not required), along with many other perks that come
with living in Austin!

Apply here: [https://www.abilitie.com/senior-software-
engineer](https://www.abilitie.com/senior-software-engineer)

------
m12r
ParachuteHome | Venice, Los Angeles - ONSITE | Full Stack Engineer

Parachute is looking for a Sr Software Engineer to lead the development of the
platform which powers the operation of the business. The engineer will be
joining a small and growing digital team. This role will require general
software development skills which will improve supply chain, commerce, and
back-office functions.

The Sr Software Engineer will partner with Digital Product Management,
Customer Experience, Supply Chain, Fulfillment, and Marketing team to build
the foundation of Parachute's business. The Sr Software Engineer will be
responsible for technical leadership of software platform, from gathering
requirement, technical design, implementation, and maintenance with a strong
emphasis on usability.

The Sr Software Engineer understands direct to consumer business and will turn
complex requests into scalable software solutions. Sr Software Engineer needs
to show initiative solving important business problems.

The stack needs to be build from the ground up, so this is the perfect
opportunity to make big/important decisions on technology adoption at a
startup.

Send a note to careers@parachutehome.com

------
revx
Managed by Q | Engineering Managers, Software Engineers | NYC | ONSITE
[https://www.managedbyq.com/careers](https://www.managedbyq.com/careers)
Managed by Q is on a mission to make the world work better. The tools we’re
building enable office teams to seamlessly run their workspaces while also
empowering service providers and small businesses to flourish.

We are building a platform to help office managers run their offices
seamlessly, to allow vendors to fulfill requests with ease, and to enable our
employees to work more efficiently. We have a problem-solving culture that is
based on making an impact instead of hitting arbitrary deadlines.

We take a generalist approach to hiring. We’re looking for smart engineers who
are problem solvers and passionate about their craft - Doesn’t matter what
language, just a focus on writing well-designed code (our stack is JavaScript,
Python, MySQL, and PostgreSQL)

I'm an engineer at MBQ, feel free to email me directly at eseidohl@<our
domain> if you have any questions! On a personal note, it's a really fun team
to work for that values empathy and personal growth. Additionally, the company
is actually transparent, ethical, and solid, it doesn't just say it is :)

Here's an example of the kind of company MBQ is:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/managed-by-qs-
go...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/managed-by-qs-good-jobs-
gamble.html) [https://qz.com/1112199/managed-by-q-services-jobs-
profitable...](https://qz.com/1112199/managed-by-q-services-jobs-profitable/)

------
d8niel
drchrono | Software Engineer | Sunnyvale, CA; Hunt Valley, Maryland | REMOTE,
VISA,

[https://www.drchrono.com/careers/](https://www.drchrono.com/careers/)

drchrono is a medical platform for doctors and patients. We are crafting the
best mobile healthcare experience, with a focus on iPad, iPhone, Apple Watch
and web.

The driving force of our efforts is in changing the way people engage and
experience healthcare through electronic health records. You would be part of
an entrepreneurial, sharp and capable team.

We’re hiring Python/Django Devs, Frontend Developers, Graphic Designers, and
we are hiring for Dev-ops.

Take our healthcare hacker challenge here or apply through
[https://www.drchrono.com/careers/](https://www.drchrono.com/careers/)

[https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/2tenc80md2q/5dc28bc357687ab...](https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/2tenc80md2q/5dc28bc357687ab..).
to getting hired

Step 1: Take our Hackerchallenge

Step 2: Phone call with our People Operations Manager

Step 3: On-Site Healthcare Hackathon

Step 4: Join the team & change healthcare!!!

~~~
bitcraft
Anyone else having problems with the hacker rank page? It keeps rejecting my
login id, despite me being properly logged in and using the correct password.

~~~
bdukic
I have the same issue when trying to start the challenge:

>The login id and password combination is invalid. Please verify the
credentials. If you have received the link to this test by an email, please
open that link again from email to login into the test

------
mburst
Imgur | San Francisco | Full Time | Data Analyst, Android Engineer |
ONSITE/REMOTE

Imgur is the best place to share and enjoy the most awesome images on the
Internet. Every day, millions of people use Imgur to be entertained and
inspired by funny, heartwarming and helpful images and stories from all around
the world. Come have an impact on the lives of millions of people, while
working in a fun and collaborative environment. We have a small engineering
team, so each engineer is responsible for solving challenges at a massive
scale.

Our tech stack consists of PHP, Go, Node, Redis, Memcached, MySQL, DynamoDB,
and is all hosted on AWS. Our interview process is short and sweet. It
consists of a phone screen with a recruiter, followed by a Skype coding
interview, followed by a half day on site interview. Interested? Check out our
open positions!

[http://imgur.com/jobs](http://imgur.com/jobs) If you have any questions about
the open positions or want to know what it's like to work at Imgur (I'm one of
the full stack devs) feel free to e-mail me at max@you know where.com

------
jscalisi
GRAIL | Software Engineer, Data Scientist, Bioinformatics | Menlo Park, CA |
Onsite

GRAIL is a life sciences company whose mission is to detect cancer early when
it can be cured. GRAIL is using the power of high-intensity sequencing,
population-scale clinical trials, and state of the art software engineering
and data science to enhance the scientific understanding of cancer biology and
develop blood tests for early-stage cancer detection. We are seeking
passionate and talented individuals to join us in realizing our mission, which
has the potential to dramatically reduce the global burden of cancer.

Software Engineer (Menlo Park, Hong Kong, London) / Machine Learning Engineer
/ Product Manager / Data Scientist:
[https://goo.gl/JZYo7b](https://goo.gl/JZYo7b)

Bioinformatics Scientist: [https://goo.gl/H7EmFj](https://goo.gl/H7EmFj)

Clinical Data Scientist: [https://goo.gl/rpGRrm](https://goo.gl/rpGRrm)

* Please include a short note mentioning you saw the posting on HN.

~~~
jscalisi
We are also hiring for a Quality Engineer, Technical Writer and Technical
Solutions Engineer: [https://goo.gl/JZYo7b](https://goo.gl/JZYo7b)

------
uluc_aydin
HomeAway | Development Tools Engineer | Austin, TX | Full-time | Onsite Have
you ever had the opportunity to impact the lives of millions of people in a
meaningful way and help them enjoy time away with their friends and families
building memories?

As a member of the DevTools team, you'll be driving HomeAway's engineering
culture by building, evangelizing, and supporting the continuous delivery
pipelines, tools and services used by HomeAway software engineers worldwide.
Our ever-growing footprint will give you the opportunity to work at scale
while being creative on an agile, credible team where people go out of their
way to help each other succeed. You'll also get to work with partners across
the globe, gaining international experience in a fast-paced c2c eCommerce
industry all while working in an incredible office space!

Apply from [https://www.homeaway.com/careers/job/irc11533-development-
to...](https://www.homeaway.com/careers/job/irc11533-development-to..). or
email uaydin [A.T] homeaway.com

~~~
pm90
For employees on H1B please be aware that they have a 1 year mandatory wait
before they start the application process for GC.

------
epik_epidemik
PILLAR PROJECT | SENIOR BACK-END NODE.JS DEVELOPER | CTO | £60K – £100K |
LONDON (ONSITE) | CHENNAI (ONSITE)

Want to build the world's best wallet that gives back the control over our
personal data?

You don't have to be local, but you must have an EU or UK work permit already.

Full time in our offices in Shoreditch, London - we are looking for senior
developers who have built systems before. People who know that systems become
complex and need to be very organized.

\---

Requirements

• Experience with exchanges, wallets, personal data

• Consumer apps, mobile, working with designers, and more

• EU or UK work permit

\---

Nice to haves

• Crypto / Blockchain and GDPR experience preferred but not required

• Experience with working in Agile enviroment, with pairs and with Kanban

• Generalist's spirit - ability to working on different products and within
various teams

\---

Learn more about our hiring process:
[https://pillarproject.io/jobs](https://pillarproject.io/jobs)

Mail us with any questions: jobs@pillarproject.io

\---

Pillar require NodeJS developers in Chennai for a short term assignment.

Interested candidates please get in touch with partha@pillarproject.io

\---

You can also PM me here - I'm Ralph, security expert working within the
project for 9 months now. I will be glad to answer your questions and put you
in contact with the right people.

------
ni-recruit
Native Instruments GmbH | Senior Data Engineer, Technical Product Owner - Data
Infrastructure | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | Full-time

Native Instruments is a leading manufacturer of software and hardware for
computer-based audio production and DJing. Our mission is to develop
innovative, fully-integrated solutions for all musical styles and professions.
We push technological boundaries and open up new creative horizons for
professionals and amateurs alike.

We're looking for people with both the left and right brain fully engaged –
exceptional individuals with strong analytical minds and a passion for music
and technology.

Senior Data Engineer to build a new and modern Data Infrastructure to enable
everyone at Native Instruments to make informed decisions.

Technical Product Owner to work with a team of Data Engineers and
stakeholders, to set the foundation of this new infrastructure.

Find out more and apply here: [https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-
center/berlin](https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-center/berlin)

recruiting@native-instruments.de

------
stephen-pray
Pray.com | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE, FULL-TIME

Open positions: Data Scientist, Full-Stack Engineer, Senior Android Developer,
Senior Back-End Engineer, Senior Data Engineer, Senior Front End Software
Engineer, Senior iOS Developer, Senior Product Manager, UI/UX Designer

Pray.com is a social impact company: we’re driven by a mission to help solve
society’s challenges by creating tools that make people’s lives better. We
walk the talk, live the dream, and combine our talents to build something
bigger than ourselves. Our team is comprised of people from all kinds of
backgrounds – some of us pray, some of us meditate, and some of us just want
to see more empathy in the world. We all feel fortunate to be here. As a
product, Pray is a private social network and donations platform for non-
profits and faith organizations. We make it easy for people to connect with
their communities, get involved face-to-face, and provide support in times of
need. We are dedicated to creating a world where everyone leaves a legacy of
helping others.

If you are interested, please email sd@pray.com with your resume

------
iflypropplanes
Attune Insurance | Full Stack Engineer, Tech Lead, Data Science, Product
Manager | NYC | Full-time

Attune (a joint venture between Two Sigma and AIG) is committed to changing
how small businesses get insurance. Today, getting an insurance policy
requires you to answer hundreds of questions and can take weeks before you
actually have a policy. We have an product in-market that allows a small
business to get insurance in minutes. We're currently building an in-house
application development to lead design and development to take on a $150B
market opportunity. Competitive salary plus equity available to all employees.
Reach out to ebozeman [at] attuneinsurance dot com if you're interested.

Product Manager -
[https://attune.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=20](https://attune.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=20)
Sr. Software Engineer/Tech Lead -
[https://attune.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=41](https://attune.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=41)

------
dezmathio
WeddingWire Inc. | Software Engineering | Washington, DC | ONSITE or Remote |
Full-time

WeddingWire is a tech company solving problems in the wedding space, making it
seamless for brides & grooms to plan their wedding alongside with any kind of
wedding related vendor. We're setting up the foundation to be out there
globally in every country, so there is a lot of interesting work to be done
from an infrastructure perspective as well as internationalization to keep any
duplication of work to a minimum.

Language-wise we were historically Ruby on Rails/ReactJS with some legacy
java, but now we're not focusing so much on which language or framework to use
but more so what fits our goals the best. That would include Ruby, PHP, Java,
JavaScript, etc.

Current open roles are a bit on the senior level:

Lead Mobile Software Engineer, Lead Software Engineer, Principal Mobile
Software Engineer, Principal Software Engineer

Apply and learn more at:
[http://jobs.weddingwire.com/](http://jobs.weddingwire.com/)

or feel free to email me and ask any questions at my username @gmail.com

~~~
dezmathio
Can't edit my comment -- But looks like for these more senior positions we're
not preferably hiring Remote. Sorry for the mixup.

------
victorNicollet
Lokad | C# Software Engineer | ONSITE | Paris, France | 45k€ - 60k€

Lokad is a software company that provides inventory and price optimization for
customers in retail, aerospace or manufacturing. We are profitable and growing
fast. We are closing deals in North America, Europe and Asia. The vast
majority of our clients are based outside of France.

As a C# developer, you will join a team of talented software engineers in
order to further develop our Big Data analytics environment : an in-house
programming language and its modules for data import, export and storage,
probabilistic forecasting, linear programming, and data presentation. We have
infrastructure, data processing, scalability and reliability challenges, and
need your help in addressing them.

At Lokad, you will benefit from the coaching of an awesome dev team. You will
gain skills in large-scale data processing, domain-specific language design
and cloud computing apps. Our codebase is clean, documented and heavily unit-
tested. Located in Paris, five minutes from Place d'Italie, our offices are
quiet (no open space!), bright, and you can get three monitors.

We are a C#/.NET shop, and you will be developing under Visual Studio, the
source code being versioned in Git. Our apps are hosted on Microsoft Azure.

We expect you to have strong software development skills. As a bonus, we
appreciate people with a taste for low-level high performance computing, for
compiler design and implementation, or for distributed systems. Contributions
to open source projects are also highly regarded.

More information here: [http://www.lokad.com/software-
engineering](http://www.lokad.com/software-engineering)

You can reach me at victor.nicollet@lokad.com (I'm the CTO)

------
unify_id
UnifyID | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive |
[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/) UnifyID is building a revolutionary
identity platform based on implicit authentication. Our solution allows people
to identify themselves in a unique way that is extremely difficult to forge or
crack. Best of all, we are doing it in a way that respects user privacy.

Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html)

\- SXSW Security & Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous
2017 Winner \- TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford
StartX S15

Roles:

\- Full Stack Engineer (20 new): [https://unify.id/full-stack-
application.html](https://unify.id/full-stack-application.html)

\- Machine Learner (5 new): [https://unify.id/machine-learner-
application.html](https://unify.id/machine-learner-application.html)

\- iOS Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/iOS-
application.html](https://unify.id/iOS-application.html)

\- Android Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/android-
application.html](https://unify.id/android-application.html)

\- Front-End Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/front-end-
application.html](https://unify.id/front-end-application.html)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great SoMa location, visa sponsorship,
exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC funded startup.
Email: jobs@unify.id

------
dharamgollapudi
GigNow | Frontend Software Engineer + Data Analyst | Palo Alto | Onsite |
Full-time + Contract

* React, API, Ruby, Rails, Postgres, Redis, Azure *

GigNow is a platform to discover exciting contract opportunities at Ernst &
Young worldwide, with a roadmap to expand it to be a true enterprise offering.
GigNow is an initiative of the Global Innovation Team, which is a small,
startup-like product and business incubator founded in 2015 to bring
technology to the core of everything we do at Ernst & Young (EY). This
includes enabling existing businesses with technology as well as building
entirely new web and mobile products and technology platforms with an
enterprise focus. Be a part of something huge!

Our growth has been manifold over the past year. We are specifically looking
for engineers who are strong at frontend engineering, ideally with react
background, but are open to consider someone with other framework experience
including angular, ember, etc. Being part of the fastest growing platform
gives you the opportunity to make a strong impact.

Hiring several roles, including: Frontend Software Engineer -
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/582335586/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/582335586/)
Data Analyst -
[https://ey.taleo.net/careersection/usabi01/jobdetail.ftl?job...](https://ey.taleo.net/careersection/usabi01/jobdetail.ftl?job=SAN0077U&lang=en)
More:
[https://www.therealreal.com/careers](https://www.therealreal.com/careers)

To apply, please send your resume/cv at dharam.gollapudi@ey.com. Do add [HN-
FEB] in the Subject.

Note: There are multiple positions, both as full-time and contract.

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Backend Engineer (Erlang, C, Rust) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer (Scala, Spark, Kafka, Vertica, AWS)- Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Front-end engineer (SASS, Bootstrap, Webpack) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (TypeScript, React) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby, RoR) - Montreal - FullTime
    

#erlang #c11 #rust #scala #ruby #typescript #opensource AdGear is a digital
advertising technology company providing platforms and services for digital
media innovators such as publishers, advertisers, and media agencies.

We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our customers to
innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and distribution
strategies. For more information, complete description of roles, and details
on applying, please see [http://jobs.adgear.com/](http://jobs.adgear.com/)

------
tapad
Tapad | Full-Time, Onsite: NYC or Oslo | $100K - $160K/YR + Bonus

Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle:

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Google Cloud, BigQuery, Kafka, Zookeeper, Spark

______________________________________

Senior Data Scientist (NYC) - [http://grnh.se/1r4tq21](http://grnh.se/1r4tq21)

Senior Data Scientist (Oslo): [http://grnh.se/dqsu461](http://grnh.se/dqsu461)

Data Scientist (NYC): [http://grnh.se/rphqgo1](http://grnh.se/rphqgo1)

Site Reliability Engineer (Oslo):
[http://grnh.se/hadlum1](http://grnh.se/hadlum1)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC):
[http://grnh.se/5giaqb1](http://grnh.se/5giaqb1)

Senior Software Engineer (Oslo):
[http://grnh.se/v4bnl51](http://grnh.se/v4bnl51)

Senior Director, Platform Solutions (NYC):
[http://grnh.se/801s3q1](http://grnh.se/801s3q1)

Senior Solutions Engineer (Oslo):
[http://grnh.se/f31igy1](http://grnh.se/f31igy1)

Software Engineer (NYC): [http://grnh.se/7f0yui1](http://grnh.se/7f0yui1)

Software Engineer (Oslo): [http://grnh.se/s73fqn1](http://grnh.se/s73fqn1)

~~~
throwaway55356
They are here every month trolling for resumes. I was invited to their
premises where they confirmed that the positions listed here are inaccurate. I
also believe that they have an upvote bot on their on post.

~~~
tapad
Hello, We have taken note of your comments to our posts and apologize you did
not have a delightful experience with us. We take your feedback seriously and
will use it to improve the experience going forward for future candidates. We
wish you the best. Also, no bots used here. :)

------
StylightGmbH
Stylight | Full Stack Developers | Munich, Germany | Onsite | Relocation +
Visa Assistance

Stylight is Europe’s leading style aggregator available in 17 countries
worldwide. The team behind Stylight are 100 style geeks and tech
professionals, a data-driven lifestyle force, coming from 20 nations all
around the globe (company language is English). Also we’re #1 Meetup organizer
in Munich, deeply involved in the local tech community. We organize daho.am,
our own annual developer conference. Grow with us: We’ll give you a personal
development budget, to go to conferences, buy books, etc. We are looking for
engineers who want to make an impact, having experience e.g. in Javascript,
Python, Java, AWS, etc.

Check out our Jobs Page:
[http://jobs.stylight.com/Jobs/](http://jobs.stylight.com/Jobs/) Tech Blog:
[https://tech.stylight.com/](https://tech.stylight.com/)

We're looking forward to meeting you!

------
cnbuff410
Stryd, Boulder, CO, Techstars Boulder 2015 | Android Developer
[http://www.stryd.com](http://www.stryd.com)

Stryd is a multidisciplinary team that is enthusiastic about the future of
wearable technology for runners. Out of this passion, we've developed the
world’s first wearable power meter for runners that provides insight into
their running technique and performance.

We are looking for an Android developer who is also an endurance runner, or a
triathlete, or at least to have the passion about running and is actively
training with a goal in mind.

Good sense of design is bonus. Current the whole Android code base we have is
in Java, but we are open to transit to Kotlin gradually if it boosts the
productivity.

Being able to relocate to Boulder is required. BTW, if you like running,
Boulder is pretty much your dream place. You get tons of opportunities to run
and train with LOTS of elite athletes who are Stryd ambassadors here.

Salary & equity depends on experience.

If interested, please send an email to kun@stryd.com

------
gorkemcetin
Countly Analytics | Worldwide | Full Stack Nodejs developer | Remote (GMT to
GMT+6) | [https://count.ly/full-stack-node-js-
developer/](https://count.ly/full-stack-node-js-developer/) We are a 20-person
(and growing) mobile and web analytics platform. Most of the things we do are
open source (check [http://github.com/countly/countly-
server](http://github.com/countly/countly-server)).

We track more than 14.000 mobile applications on over 1.2B devices, and
collect more than 50 billion datapoints per month on over 2000 servers.

If you like coding remotely, have a passion with open source technologies,
like to solve interesting data analysis problems & visualization
methodologies, work in an entertaining environment with smart people, this job
is for you :)

Frontend requirements: Good understanding of UI, JS, HTML, CSS

JS Backend requirements: Nodejs + MongoDB

Platform: Linux. Scripting knowledge is a plus

(PS: No recruitment firms please)

------
aschampion
HHMI Janelia | Software Engineer (computer vision) | Ashburn, Virginia |
Fulltime | Onsite

We are looking to hire a software engineer for at least one year to work on
the implementation of automatic neuronal arbor reconstruction from volumes of
electron microscopy: a central problem in the emerging field of large-scale
cellular connectomics.

The work will be centered on bringing automation to the software CATMAID[0],
in particular by applying flood-fill networks and their tensorflow
implementation[1] to build a workflow that will speed up the work of dozens of
laboratories already using CATMAID for computer-assisted yet manual
reconstruction of neurons for mapping wiring diagrams with synaptic
resolution.

The engineer will be embedded in the Cardona lab at Howard Hughes Medical
Institute Janelia Research Campus[2], among computer scientists and
neuroscientists working together to map the wiring diagram of complete brains
at synaptic resolution.

Optionally, solve an open GitHub issue for CATMAID, submit a pull request, and
include this with your CV and statement. Applications including a pull request
for an issue will be given priority consideration.

Official listing and more information: [https://hhmi-
openhire.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fusea...](https://hhmi-
openhire.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobinfo&jobid=687&company_id=16908)

[0] [https://github.com/catmaid/catmaid](https://github.com/catmaid/catmaid)
[1]
[https://github.com/aschampion/diluvian](https://github.com/aschampion/diluvian)
[2] [https://www.janelia.org/lab/cardona-
lab](https://www.janelia.org/lab/cardona-lab)

------
sitetechie
ChatShipper | Senior Frontend Developer (React) | Amsterdam, Netherlands |
REMOTE okay, [https://www.chatshipper.com](https://www.chatshipper.com)

We are a small (~5) team of experienced developers building a SaaS messaging
platform. While working as a fully distributed team, we value the occasional
face time in our Amsterdam office. Our solution links hundreds of customer
support agents to tens of thousands of consumers. We're trying to change,
enhance and streamline the way people interact with organizations.

We are seeking an experienced React/Redux developer with very strong
typography, design, and UX skills, to help further develop our messaging
applications. You will help improve ChatShipper's real-time desktop and mobile
user interfaces.

Upcoming/ongoing projects: - Extend chat capabilities - Develop a widget
framework - Write an SDK to our API - Design the UI for our business rules
engine,

If you're interested, please email peter@chatshipper.com

------
derwiki
Lyft | San Francisco, Seattle, NYC | ONSITE, FULL-TIME

It matters how you get there! Hiring across the board: iOS, Android, backend
Python, Go, frontend React, data science. Hit me up if you have any questions!
aderewecki@lyft.com

[https://jobs.lever.co/lyft?lever-
via=tHBBndzvXZ](https://jobs.lever.co/lyft?lever-via=tHBBndzvXZ)

------
somberi
Jio Money. Bangalore, India. Many Positions. Full time. The problem scope is
large, complex and fascinating problem to crack.

The potential to bring banking to 600 million un/underbanked Indians is what
excited me to work on this.

In this iteration I am looking to hire Backend developers (Java), data
platform engineers and project managers who will work of Bangalore, India.

We are open to hiring people from around the world but they will need to work
out of Bangalore.

Looking for full time and in exceptional cases, consultants, welcome.

If you are interested, please email me at google's email service - takenottie.

On a side note and for the readers outside India : It also helps to note that
Jio, which is our cellular telephony play, now is the world's largest cellular
data network (pumping ~30,000 TB per day). We now have 165 million subscribers
(in about a year). In addition to our 4G network, we recently launched our 25$
feature phone which has 4G and NFC on it, to create the largest NFC ecosystem
in the country.

------
jkukul
mbr targeting / Ströer Digital Group | Software Engineer (Java) | Berlin,
Germany | Full-time, ONSITE | 50-70k€

At mbr targeting in Berlin we are developing and scaling the core technology
that powers Germany's market leading digital advertising company Ströer.

With online advertising being one of the most challenging fields in high
performance computing and data processing, we are working at the cutting edge
of big data, machine learning and real-time technologies and we are operating
large-scale deployments of real-time web services.

To expand our team of highly skilled engineers we are looking for talented
software engineers who either already have some experience building scalable,
low-latency systems or who are proficient with Java and are looking for a
challenging opportunity.

Please find more info here: [https://mbr-targeting.com/jobs.html](https://mbr-
targeting.com/jobs.html) Get in touch with us: jobs@mbr-targeting.com

------
vikram_tiwari
Omni Labs, Inc. | San Francisco | ONSITE Full-Time | $70-$100k |
[https://omniinc.com](https://omniinc.com)

We’re reinventing how brands will approach marketing. Currently, people
(marketers) determine which vendors and strategies to use in order to maximize
return. Within a few years, this entire process will be done via autonomous
systems and we're building the self-driving car that companies will use to
grow. With over 300 brands piping us all of the data required to build this
system and paid pilots to prove it, we’re well on our way to building the
first fully automated digital marketer. Come be a part of this!

We are looking for someone who can own our frontend stack. Apply at:
[https://angel.co/omnilabs/jobs/322926-senior-front-end-js-
en...](https://angel.co/omnilabs/jobs/322926-senior-front-end-js-engineer)

------
cbsourcery
Coinbase and GDAX are hiring engineers to help us create an open financial
system for the world.

| Senior Frontend Software Engineer | San Francisco |

We're hiring front end engineers to build Coinbase and GDAX and construct
features that help users manage their crypto portfolios, add new assets, and
help Coinbase/GDAX expand to new countries to make cryptocurrencies more
accessible. You'll work with our security and risk engineering teams to build
trust and safety features to protect user accounts, without compromising the
user experience.

* We’ve built out a React based frontend, have continuous integration with multiple daily deploys, and are working on decomposing our rails API backend into smaller, encapsulated services written in statically typed languages. Our team builds, tests and ships new user facing code in modern tools like React, ES6, Flow, Styled Components, Jest and Webpack.

.

| Senior Backend Software Engineer | San Francisco, New York City, London | NO
REMOTE | coinbase.com

We're hiring backend engineers to build Coinbase and GDAX, to move and secure
millions of dollars in digital currency, and scale our business 10x. Come work
on digital currencies like Bitcoin, Bitcoin Cash Ethereum, and Litecoin every
day!

* Help build integrations with fiat banking partners in countries around the world, to make cryptocurrencies accessible to everyone.

* Design secure and highly reliable services to integrate with blockchains and add new cryptocurrency assets to Coinbase and GDAX.

* Construct highly performant FIX and REST trading gateways for our customers and our front-end teams.

* Design, build, and maintain backend services which help with trade matching, accounting, financial reporting, liquidity and risk management.

If you're interested, shoot me a message at marc.savino@coinbase.com

------
ViaHeroHiring
ViaHero | Senior Full Stack Engineer | New York | Onsite | Full-time

ViaHero is a fast-growing NYC travel startup. We've built a platform for
travelers to hire locals to plan their custom trip. We want the world to
travel the globe more off-the-beaten-path and independently, and our platform
gives travelers the confidence to do just that.

We are a team of seven (five full-time, two part-time) who are travel
fanatics. We are disrupting the travel planning industry by getting travelers
the information they need to travel independently. We have big ambitions and
these are the early days. Join us in our mission to change the face of travel
planning and beyond.

ViaHero is looking for a Senior Full-stack Engineer to:

\- Architect, design, develop, test and deploy new, innovative features on our
website and internal dashboard

\- Manage junior web developers

\- Maintain the codebase and continuous integration pipeline and implement
best-practices for code hygiene, testing and deployment

\- Collaborate with the team on product management, UX design and feature
prioritization.

\- Evaluate new features via in-person user testing, site metrics and A/B
tests, and iterate quickly based on user feedback

You'll have autonomy and the potential to build some more advanced tools for
travelers in the near future. Teams here are collaborative, respectful,
ambitious, and resilient. We are very user-centric and expect our engineering
team to empathize with and understand the user.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails, Postgres, React, Javascript, Bootstrap and
HTML/CSS.

To learn more, check out our application at
[https://viahero.typeform.com/to/zQVcew](https://viahero.typeform.com/to/zQVcew).
If you'd like to discuss the opportunity, email the CEO at greg@viahero.com.

------
alexshye
Clinc | Software Engineers | Ann Arbor & SF | Onsite, Full-time & Internships
| [https://clinc.com](https://clinc.com)

Clinc builds the world's most advanced conversational AI.

Our team includes top researchers in systems & AI, and engineers that have
scaled software at Facebook and Google. We're a post-series A startup that has
raised $8M. We are growing quickly (team & revenue!), and we're partnered with
some of the world's largest financial institutions.

We have several engineering roles open in our downtown Ann Arbor HQ as well as
in our SF office in Fidi:

    
    
      * Full-stack software engineer
      * Data scientist
      * Front-end web engineer
      * iOS engineer
      * Android engineer
    

Join us to define the future of voice-driven interfaces!

Learn more and apply at:
[https://clinc.com/careers.html](https://clinc.com/careers.html)

~~~
alexilliamson
I submitted my resume last month and didn't get any sort of confirmation or
follow-up. Could you please check and see what's up?

------
jasoncartwright
Potato are hiring front end web (often using AngularJS) & Python (mainly
Django) developers plus UX designers, project managers and a finance manager
ONSITE across our offices. VISA potentially available for working in the USA
for British passport holders. Freelance & fulltime available.

We're an 8yr old, 100 person agency based in London, UK with offices in
Bristol, UK & San Francisco Bay Area. Our clients include Google, Tate,
Buckingham Palace, and the BBC. We're part of the AKQA network.

Our work spans (and sometimes defies) categorisation and is used by over a
billion people a year. Recent interesting projects include tracking an
Antarctic expedition, organising the world's artworks, mapping DDoS attacks
and Syrian regime defections, and aiding rapid collaboration inside companies.

[https://p.ota.to/jobs/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/)

------
dwolfand
United Income | FinTech Startup | Full Stack Engineer - Javascript background
| Onsite in Washington, DC | Full Time

We’re hiring! United Income is a fintech startup looking to add engineering
talent to our team. Email us at engineering@unitedincome.com if this describes
you.

• Do you care about delivering quality product to your users?

• Is providing maintainable, tested code to your fellow engineers (and future
self) important to you?

• Do you have a deep understanding of Javascript?

• When you encounter a problem that isn't neatly packaged and fully defined,
are you passionate about digging into it and refining a solution?

If you can answer yes to these questions, you'll find working here exciting
and engaging.

At United Income, we value collaboration. We encourage one another to build
phenomenal things, and individually we’re all passionate about doing our best
work. You'll be responsible for solving some hard problems in consumer
finance. As you tackle these problems head on, you'll work with others across
the company to make sure you have all the information you need.

Some of our engineering roles involve cool mathematical modeling. If you can
engineer and you also have fun thinking about math, we have some opportunities
for you that can be difficult to find in standard engineering jobs. We are
committed to equal opportunity and diverse hiring. Even more important than
hiring is supporting our diverse team, and we are dedicated to equitable pay
and transparency.

As you know, this industry moves FAST. If you have 10 years of Node.js
experience...well we think you’re lying ;) We don't expect you to be familiar
with our entire tech stack (buzzwords:
Javascript/Python/React/AWS/Lambda/Serverless/CI/CD/Git). What’s important is
your willingness and ability to learn. We want to see your curiosity and
passion for what’s out there.

------
kylehardgrave
MobilizeAmerica | Full-stack engineers | NYC | Full-Time | Onsite preferred,
but remote possible

MobilizeAmerica is a new type of event platform that makes it easy for
progressive campaigns and grassroots groups to connect to citizens and drive
them to the highest-impact volunteer opportunities that win elections. Through
our web and mobile apps we help organizers scale in-person and digital
volunteer programs by optimizing every point of contact with potential
volunteers, from cold leads through confirmations and follow-up contact.

We’ve proven out unique hybrid of tech + organizing in the Virginia 2017
elections, and are poised to work with hundreds of campaigns in 2018. We’re
funded by Reid Hoffman and Higher Ground Labs.

[https://www.mobilizeamerica.io/jobs](https://www.mobilizeamerica.io/jobs)

Please reach out to me, the CTO, with any questions! kyle@mobilizeamerica.io

------
robot
Buzz | Lead Node.JS Engineer | Onsite and REMOTE, INTERNS | Full-time |
Mountain View, CA

Buzz is a community building tool for B2B companies to showcase their products
and reach out to their audience directly.

Compensation: 90K per year + (%.5 - %1.0) vesting in 4 years. Numbers can vary
based on experience and location.

Apply: info@getbuzz.io

We are looking for a Lead Node.js engineer. \- Proficient with Javascript. \-
Lead development of backend components in Express JS, Node JS and related
technologies. \- Manage and lead backend development, undertake planning and
approach for a feature. \- Strong understanding of databases, normalization,
caching. Knex.js and Sequelize experience is a plus. Design ER diagrams. \-
Experience with database optimizations and NoSQL databases is a plus. \-
Experience with real-time (e.g. Socket.io) is a plus. \- JQuery experience is
a plus. \- Self-driven, diligent, values own and others' time. Understands
importance of shipping.

Our day to day workflow involves planning, developing new backend features,
update and optimize the backend architecture. We start by planning with the
User Interface. The UI and its flows allows us to design the database models.
We create ER diagrams to see the full picture in data models. Then we design
the routes, urls, and define what needs to happen. We then write the logic
that drives the feature. We take a holistic approach. We refactor features
into sub-apps if needed. We write tests using Mocha and Chai. We measure
response times, find bottlenecks and optimize.

We work remotely, using online tools. Our main office is in Mountain View, CA.
We work flexible times, and encourage you to set up the best working
environment for yourself. We are a small, tightly knit team who truly cares
about this product. We are looking for someone who will be just as excited.

You have your own space, your time, lots of flexibility, and control. Your
contributions will make direct impact on our product.

------
jaredtking
Invoiced | Backend and Frontend Software Engineers | Austin, TX | Remote ok |
Full-time | [https://invoiced.com/careers](https://invoiced.com/careers)

Invoiced is a startup that helps companies modernize and automate their
billing processes. We work with companies that have high-volume or complex
billing processes that have recently outgrown/broken their current billing
system.

We are looking for both backend and frontend engineers that are passionate
about delivering high-quality, testable code (because who likes getting a bill
for the wrong amount?). The ideal candidate should be comfortable shipping
production-level code in a fast-moving environment. We are currently a team of
two developers supporting over 15,000 businesses that rely on our software to
get paid.

What we use: PHP (Symfony 4), MariaDB, Redis, AWS, AngularJS

Reach out to us at founders@invoiced.com

------
rkrzr
Channable - [https://www.channable.com](https://www.channable.com) | Utrecht,
The Netherlands | ONSITE

Channable is a data feed management company that connects ecommerce companies
to all big online marketing channels (marketplaces, price comparison sites
etc.) We also optimize and synchronize product data, offers, and orders on the
various platforms.

We currently have one open position for a Python Backend Engineer.

Our Stack includes: Python (Flask), Haskell, Scala (Apache Spark), PostgreSQL,
Redis, HDFS, Ansible, Ember.js

We process hundreds of millions of products per day and offer technically
interesting and challenging work. We are looking for a highly motivated and
skilled engineer to join our team in the center of Utrecht.

See [https://www.channable.com/jobs/](https://www.channable.com/jobs/) for a
detailed job description.

~~~
sevmardi
What are the odds for a remote position?

------
stadeschuldt
HERE | Several positions | Berlin, Germany | Full-Time | Onsite

At HERE in Berlin, Germany we are currently looking for some data-related
candidates in our IoT and Open Location Platform team:

[https://datasciencejobs.de/post/sr-data-quality-analyst-
engi...](https://datasciencejobs.de/post/sr-data-quality-analyst-engineer-m-f-
here/) [https://datasciencejobs.de/post/principal-software-
engineer-...](https://datasciencejobs.de/post/principal-software-engineer-big-
data-platform-here/) [https://datasciencejobs.de/post/principal-data-data-
science-...](https://datasciencejobs.de/post/principal-data-data-science-
engineer-iot-here/)

If you are interested or have any questions feel free to contact me.

------
darrennix
Indeed | Java and Ruby Developers | Remote US & Canada
[https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Remote-Software-
Eng...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Remote-Software-Engineer-
Ruby-on-Rails/7924)

Our Assessments team (former YC S15) has a simple mission: help candidates get
the right job. We let people build a profile to demonstrate their knowledge,
skills, and abilities using job assessments… we’re trying to make the resume a
thing of the past.

Our team is highly distributed geographically so this position is open to
remote candidates anywhere in the US, Canada, or Brazil as well as in our
offices in Austin and San Francisco.

Our team is nimble and scrappy. We ship new capabilities often and quickly by
explicitly asking ourselves the 80/20 question a.k.a. the Pareto Principle.

Email: chrismurphy@indeed.com

~~~
itronitron
what are the odds that someone applying to Indeed will get a non-automated
response?

------
vivcomma
Comma.ai | San Francisco | Software Engineer | FULL-TIME | ONSITE We ship open
source self driving car software. Here's the plan:
[https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victor...](https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victory-603a9ed20204)

Looking for people to fill these roles:
[http://comma.ai/positions.html](http://comma.ai/positions.html)

There are no requirements beyond writing good code. Just convince us that you
can do the task and make it ship.

Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and JS(React). Here's what we
look for: [http://comma.ai/hiring.html](http://comma.ai/hiring.html)

Send an email over with your resume and Github link (if you have one) to
givemeajob@comma.ai.

------
stusmall
Threat X | Boulder, Colorado | Full Time | ONSITE

Threat X, Inc is an information security corporation positioning itself to
become the market leader in next-generation cybersecurity products and
services.

As attacks and threats evolve, most organizations are faced with high costs,
stale technology and limited resources to combat malicious events. Built on
next-generation technologies and proprietary techniques, Threat X products arm
organizations with enhanced situational awareness simplifying the path to
threat neutralization.

We have several positions open. We are looking for a security engineer, front
end developer, and core systems developer. Our front end is built on
angular.js, python3, flask, mongodb. Our firewall and analytics from work is
built in rust.

[https://threat-x.com/about/careers](https://threat-x.com/about/careers)

------
vivcomma
Comma.ai | San Francisco | Software Engineer | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

OPEN SOURCE SELF DRIVING CAR
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot)

Here's the plan: [https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victor...](https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victory-603a9ed20204)

Looking for people to fill these roles:
[http://comma.ai/positions.html](http://comma.ai/positions.html)

Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and JS(React). Here's what we
look for: [http://comma.ai/hiring.html](http://comma.ai/hiring.html)

Send an email over with your resume and Github link (if you have one) to
givemeajob@comma.ai.

------
kidnoodle
Flowminder Foundation | Product Manager | Onsite, Southampton UK | £50-60K

We're looking for an awesome product manager to help us take several internal
software tools open source, and help guide the vision for their future
development.

Flowminder Foundation is a non-profit, working to analyse mobile phone data
for good. We work with telecoms operators all over the world, and a bunch of
humanitarian and development agencies, providing unique insights on human
mobility.

Friendly, interesting place to work, with a really varied team of academics
from all over the world, incredible variety of projects, and the opportunity
to make a huge difference to people's lives.

We're also looking for a kickass analyst/data scientist. Applications here:
[http://www.flowminder.org/vacancies](http://www.flowminder.org/vacancies)

------
winslow
PatientPop | Santa Monica, CA | Onsite & Remote | Senior & Lead Software
Engineers

Currently splitting monolith codebase into microservices and pushing company
towards more traditional SASS business model with less manual tasks.

\- Experience with at least one of the following programming languages:
Python, Ruby, C#, PHP or Java. Preferably with a MVC framework such as
Laravel, CodeIgniter, CakePHP, Ruby on Rails or similar frameworks. \-
Backbone & VueJS Frontend \- A solid grounding in Computer Science
fundamentals, data structures, algorithms, and deftness at object-oriented
design and systems architecture \- Experience working with relational
databases (MySQL, PostgreSQL, etc)

Message me if interested or apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/patientpop](https://boards.greenhouse.io/patientpop)

------
efremm
Spectrm ([https://spectrm.io](https://spectrm.io)) | Fullstack Developer |
Berlin | ONSITE | VISA

Spectrm enables brands to use messaging and chatbots for business.

We built one of the first chatbots on Facebook Messenger, were launch partner
at F8 2016 and got funding from the most prestigious US investors as well as
from Google DNI.

We are looking for a Fullstack Developer to work on our specialized CMS. We
require solid experience in JavaScript, HTML, CSS, some object oriented
language and SQL. Experience with AngularJS, SASS, React, Symfony, Silex,
Laravel is desirable. The job is onsite in Berlin and no german language
skills are required.

Our tech stack is mainly Javascript, Python, PHP, MySQL, Elastic Search and
AWS services like RDS, EC2, SQS, DynamoDB, ElastiCache.

If you are interested, please send your CV and Cover Letter to jobs@spectrm.de

------
hox
Twilio | Software Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Onsite or Remote | Full
Time

The Messaging Channels team is responsible for building the future of the
Twilio Messaging API to embrace new forms of communication, starting with Chat
applications (such as Messenger, iMessage, RCS) and digital assistants (such
as Alexa).

This unique opportunity will offer engineers direct and highly visible impact
towards one of the largest products at Twilio. The Channels team requires high
velocity iterations and experiments with a keen eye towards operational
stability of existing infrastructure, building microservice-based products in
Scala / Java in a highly distributed cloud environment.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/875610](https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/875610)

------
alessandrap
Oncora Medical | Frontend Engineer | Philadelphia | Full-time, ONSITE or
remote |

Oncora Medical is a fast-growing, venture-backed healthtech startup in
Philadelphia, PA. We are building software that is revolutionizing the way
doctors treat cancer with radiation. Our product is a data-focused clinical
decision support system for radiation oncologists. We integrate data from
existing clinical software tools, train predictive models of patient outcomes,
and present the information to physicians through intuitive visualizations. By
personalizing each patient's treatment using advanced machine learning
methods, we help physicians make smarter, more confident decisions in less
time.

Apply here:
[https://oncoramedical.com/careers/](https://oncoramedical.com/careers/)

------
tehwalrus
C# Software Engineer | ONSITE | St Neots, Cambridgeshire, UK | £30k - £50k |
jobs.picotech.com

Established in 1991 Pico soon became a leader in the field of PC Oscilloscopes
and data loggers. Based out of our head office in St Neots, UK, our software
development teams work in an agile environment creating innovative software
using C#, solving problems such as visualising large data sets.

Due to continuous growth plans Pico Technology are looking to recruit C#
Software Engineers with proven C# development skills who are passionate about
the code they develop. Additional skills in the following areas would be of
interest:

C++, JIRA, Microsoft Visual Studio, DVCS, MVVM, WPF, Cocoa and / or Gtk#,
Intel IPP / OpenCV, Azure / AWS

Equal to the technical skills our developers possess, we also value excellent
organisational, communication and interpersonal skills.

Our Software Engineers benefit from a working environment that encourages them
to produce excellent code with a customisable workstation, multiple monitors
and an open plan office. Development Engineers can use Wednesday afternoons to
work on inspirational projects either as part of a team of individually.

Away from the desk our Development Engineers can be found competing in our
annual pool tournament, playing arcade games in the kitchen, gathered round
the table football or simply enjoying our picnic benches in the garden. The
flexible working hours suit many different lifestyles, with core hours from 10
till 3, Monday to Friday as well as an annual profit related bonus. A full
list of the benefits can be found on our careers website.

If this sounds like the environment you would thrive in and are interested to
find out more apply now for immediate consideration. Please mention Hacker
News in the "where did you hear about us" box!

Check out our latest recruitment video, @tehwalrus features!
[https://youtu.be/CKJWzBJuZ5E](https://youtu.be/CKJWzBJuZ5E)

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; now also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, Erlang and React,
relying heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several
times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent in the following roles:

    
    
        * Front-end Software Engineer - React (London, LA)
        * Senior Front-end Software Engineer - React (London, LA)
        * Infrastructure Engineer (London)
        * Senior Infrastructure Engineer (London)
        * Mobile Developer - React Native (London)
        * Senior Mobile Developer (LA)
        * Senior Backend Engineer, Erlang/Python (London)
        * Senior Quantitative Analyst (London)
        * Software Engineer (London, LA)
        * Senior Visual Designer (LA)
    

And with the ad visible from next week, also:

    
    
        * Security Engineer (London)
    

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers/](https://smarkets.com/careers/) .

------
kulor
OnCare | React Native Engineer | Kensington, London, UK (ONSITE) | Full time |
40-70k & stock options

OnCare is a software platform for social care. Our mission is to make care
easier for everyone and to remove the pain and friction from the process of
finding or delivering amazing care.

We're looking for someone with React Native experience to help us add some big
features to our existing app that our customers are desperate for. You'd have
the option (not an expecation) to get stuck into the full stack (Django
backend, MySQL, AWS infrastructure) to be empowered to build end-to-end
features.

Process-wise, we do a form of Kanban, have a CD workflow, good unit test
coverage, code reviews for all work, ad-hoc pair programming and heavily
involve tech in the feature ideation phase.

Happy to chat if this sounds interesting (james at weareoncare.com).

------
ShiftTech
Shift is a start-up that provides a SaaS solution to insurers to automate
fraud detection. We've raised $28 million series B and already have more than
45 clients and offices in Paris, Singapore, Tokyo and New York.

Our main challenges are making sense of a lot of heterogeneous data, analysing
it accurately and efficiently and presenting the results to the user in an
intuitive way.

On a daily basis you are expected to deliver new features, ensure code quality
and performance, and help data scientists analyse data efficiently and
accurately.

Tech: Windows, .NET (C#), SQL Server, ElasticSearch, JavaScript, React,
VMware, Azure, Git

More details at [http://www.shift-technology.com/jobs/](http://www.shift-
technology.com/jobs/) & Do not hesitate to e-mail us at hnjobs@shift-
technology.com

------
cypres
VISMA e-conomic | Platform, Full Stack Engineer, Machine Learning, etc |
Copenhagen, Denmark | ONSITE | VISA

Do you feel motivated about making complex things simple? Do you want to
demonstrate your skills in the most used cloud based accounting platform in
Denmark?

Visma e-conomic resides on Christianshavn in central Copenhagen. We build and
design the cloud based accounting system e-conomic.dk that helps more than
100,000 happy companies run their business. We are 170 employees from 20+
nationalities.

The development department consists of 40+ people, working with technologies
like C#, Node.js, React, MS-SQL, Swift, MongoDB and Kubernetes.

Hiring ie:

* Platform Engineer - [https://www.e-conomic.dk/om/job/engineer-join-our-platform-t...](https://www.e-conomic.dk/om/job/engineer-join-our-platform-team)

* Full Stack Developer - [https://www.e-conomic.dk/om/job/full-stack-developer](https://www.e-conomic.dk/om/job/full-stack-developer)

* Data Scientist for Machine Learning - [https://www.e-conomic.dk/om/job/data-scientist-our-machine-l...](https://www.e-conomic.dk/om/job/data-scientist-our-machine-learning-team)

* Lead DevOps Engineer - [https://www.e-conomic.dk/om/job/lead-devops-engineer](https://www.e-conomic.dk/om/job/lead-devops-engineer)

We serve more than 50 million requests a day, push to production several times
a week, love to talk about (and write) code, believe strongly in automation,
and are driven by a desire to measure and monitor in order to constantly
improve our product.

For more information and additional jobs, please visit
[https://e-conomic.com/joinus](https://e-conomic.com/joinus)

------
vasm
Waldo Photos | Front-End Engineer | Austin, TX | ONSITE | REMOTE | Full-time |
$70k - $80k plus equity

Waldo Photos is a photo finding platform empowering consumers to toss their
selfie sticks, put their phones back in their pockets and live in the moment.
Waldo is the only platform that removes all of the friction in getting photos
of you taken by others and creates new opportunities for photographers to
market and sell their photos.

We're looking for an independent problem-solver who values learning, keeps
current on technology trends, and enjoys the ownership and accountability that
is expected from early-stage team members. The ideal candidate:

Desired Qualifications:

\- Proficiency in React and Redux (built and shipped, 2 years of experience
desired)

\- Some experience in GraphQL and related libraries like Relay or Apollo (or
at least some friction with those and willingness to learn)

\- Strong design engineering skills (HTML/CSS/UX implementations)

\- In depth understanding of the JavaScript ecosystem. Including but not
limited to: ES2015/6/7, Babel, Webpack, Node.js runtime differences, Universal
JavaScript, Unit test runners and supporting frameworks

The part of our stack you'd be primarily working on:

We're heavy GraphQL users and all our web properties are based on React. Our
main frontend web property is built on top of Apollo and Redux while we have
some properties using just Redux (but still interfacing with GraphQL).

Our hiring process:

We don't do algorithmic interviews, we provide a take-at-home mini-test
focused on the frontend and then you'll have a couple of discussions with some
of our engineers about it.

Our vacation policy is very flexible.

Apply via our Workable page [https://waldo-
photos.workable.com/j/48E1F3547F](https://waldo-
photos.workable.com/j/48E1F3547F)

------
aidos
Rapid Tender | Junior Frontend Developer | London, UK | Full-time, ONSITE,
www.countfire.com (www.rapidtender.com)

If you are a super inquisitive, enthusiastic junior developer with an eye for
the frontend, we'd like to speak to you about becoming the 3rd dev on our
team.

We (Rapid Tender) make software (Countfire) for the construction industry. I
know, enterprise software doesn't sound exciting but we do really interesting
work. The technology you will learn includes (but is not limited to); js,
react, mobx, angular, css, python, flask, sql, postgres and linux. You will be
given all the support you need to progress rapidly to an experienced
developer. My expectation is that what you're missing in experience, you will
make up for in a desire to learn.

Email aidan@rapidtender.com for more details (no recruiters please)

------
siirihakulinen
Smartly.io | Helsinki, Finland |
[https://www.smartly.io](https://www.smartly.io)

Smartly.io is looking for skilled Full Stack Software Developers to solve
tricky software problems, maximize their learning potential and build software
for the largest online marketers in the world.Check us out at
[https://www.smartly.io/developer](https://www.smartly.io/developer)

Find out how we work and build our product:
[https://www.smartly.io/culturehandbook](https://www.smartly.io/culturehandbook)

Smartly.io is a fast-growing team of 180+, building a SaaS power tool to
automate and optimize online marketing for the largest online businesses
globally, like eBay, JustFab, and Skyscanner.

------
moss_whitney
Triggr Health | Full Stack and Data Engineers | Chicago, IL | ONSITE | Full-
time

Triggr Health is the first predictive system of care for addiction recovery.
We are a world-class team of engineers, designers, doctors, and researchers
from institutions such as Stanford, Google, UCSF School of Medicine, UPENN,
Northwestern, and Rackspace. We are currently working with many of the top
treatment providers, government initiatives, health systems, and academic
research programs in the world. Our core platform utilizes phone sensors and
phone data to predict the state of an individual’s recovery in real-time,
enabling the right care to be delivered proactively the moment it is needed.

Imagine if you could predict risk factors that lead to regressive behavior,
such as when someone is angry; when they are experiencing a craving; when they
are not sleeping well; or when they are falling off their continuing care
plan. Now imagine doing all of this without self-reported data. We are
building apps on both Android and iOS, a customer-facing web application, a
robust web services API, machine learning-driven analytics, and large-scale
data processing.

Our tech stack includes NodeJS and MongoDB on the backend, Backbone on the
frontend, React Native, Swift and Java for mobile, and Python 3 for machine
learning.

To apply, contact us at talent@triggrhealth.com with a resume, why you are
interested in this position, why you want to be a part of solving this
problem, and a picture of your favorite dog or cat breed (bonus points if it’s
yours!).

Sr Full Stack Engineer Jr Full Stack Engineer Data Engineer

Full job descriptions here: [https://angel.co/triggr-
health/jobs](https://angel.co/triggr-health/jobs)

We are a highly driven, mission-oriented team that enjoys working hard, has
fun together, and embraces quirkiness. At Triggr Health we value diversity and
endeavor to treat everyone with respect, no matter their age, gender, race,
ethnicity, or sexual, cultural or ideological preferences.

~~~
garbo_software
Holy shit, you're _ _still_ _ looking for a Jr dev?

------
triplejberger
Mimo | iOS/Android/Web/Backend Developer | Vienna, Austria | ONSITE |
[https://getmimo.com](https://getmimo.com)

We got started in 2015, when Dennis, Henry, Johannes, and Lorenz dropped out
of school or quit their jobs to work on a better way of learning. After three
insane months at the Techstars accelerator program, we launched Mimo in August
2016, which got picked up by news media like The New York Times and featured
on the App Store in more than 100 countries.

Since then, we’ve grown fast in size and users and are always looking for
great people to join us. Learn more about who we are and how we work at
[https://getmimo.com/jobs](https://getmimo.com/jobs)

Other roles at Mimo: Performance Marketing

------
diwank
KEA | Bay Area | NLP, Telephony, Signal Processing | Full-time & interns,
remote + onsite (preferred) | Python / Haskell | 4+ years of experience

KEA is a voice recognition platform that processes and places orders
automatically for merchants when customers call in. We seamlessly transforms
incoming speech into tickets fed directly into businesses’ POS systems.

We are looking for Haskell / Python 3 folks for building speech recognition
phone systems for businesses. Email us at hello@kea.cloud

Equity options / market salary / accommodation (if needed)

More details:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/167cFW4jBZ39VivngkW_LtFqw...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/167cFW4jBZ39VivngkW_LtFqwuHAssq7vk3BJqDhXikY/edit?usp=sharing)

------
richardgill88
ZDEV | London, UK | Full-time, Remote | Engineer / Manager | $80-130k

We're a startup software consultancy / agency that trains people to code and
puts them to work building high-quality software (apps and websites). Our
stack is Javascript / React / React-Native.

We're looking for someone who's a solid engineer to come onboard and look
after a team of junior developers and help manage their projects (speaking to
clients, estimating timelines, helping them with technical challenges).

You need to have a good timezone overlap with London.

Please read our blog post for more info:

[https://medium.com/zdev-engineering/help-us-teach-people-
to-...](https://medium.com/zdev-engineering/help-us-teach-people-to-
code-7cc75cd5ed44)

------
SallyCampbell
Native Instruments | Hollywood, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Native Instruments is a leading manufacturer of software and hardware for
computer-based audio production and DJing. The company's mission is to develop
innovative, fully-integrated solutions for all musical styles and professions.

We just released or newest product, sounds.com and are looking for DevOp
Engineers, FullStack Developers, Backend Developers, Frontend Developers, UX
Designers, UI Designers...

Our tech stack - PHP backend, React.js front-end, Redis and PostgreSQL for
data — all hosted on AWS running docker containerized applications.

[https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-center/los-
ange...](https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-center/los-angeles/)

------
yhosun
NepFin | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA

We're building the financial platform of the future for a $1.4 trillion debt
market. You’ll be introducing technology to one of the largest segments of the
US economy that’s been left behind, and in turn be part of creating true
economic empowerment.

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/nepfin/2fe8d961-7955-4169-9fc8-6f09d9b...](https://jobs.lever.co/nepfin/2fe8d961-7955-4169-9fc8-6f09d9bde98b)

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/nepfin/f6335229-1e2b-44fb-9cdd-0391665...](https://jobs.lever.co/nepfin/f6335229-1e2b-44fb-9cdd-039166592443)

Techstack: Vue.js, Python Flask, PostgreSql, Redis, PostCSS

------
mcmancsu
FullContact ([https://fullcontact.com](https://fullcontact.com)) | Denver |
Full-Time | On-site

FullContact’s mission is to help the world stay fully connected, master its
contacts, and be awesome with people. (& yes - all roles include $7,500 Paid
PAID Vacation: [https://www.fullcontact.com/blog/paid-paid-
vacation/](https://www.fullcontact.com/blog/paid-paid-vacation/))

We are currently hiring:

* Senior Software Engineer - Data Platform

* DevOps Engineer

* Foundation Engineer

* Senior Product Manager

* Senior UX Designer

More details about the open positions:
[https://www.fullcontact.com/about/careers/denver](https://www.fullcontact.com/about/careers/denver)

------
bcohen123
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC

Kensho is a leading analytics and machine learning company serving the
financial, healthcare, and national security sectors.

We are backed by investors as diverse as Google, Goldman Sachs, and In-Q-Tel
(the venture arm of the CIA).

We recruit world-class engineers, data scientists, designers, scientists and
researchers, many of whom have PhDs in scientific disciplines. We have a
spectrum of opportunities in Harvard Square, New York City, and Washington,
D.C. for individuals with the right scientific and computing skills.

To see all open positions visit:

[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

~~~
mendeza
Hi there! I am a Graduate student at Cornell and I just applied for the Data
Scientist role in DC. I would love to speak to you or someone at Kensho
Technologies about various opportunities.

My email is aem336@cornell.edu, I hope to hear from you!

------
nzeigler
Quorum | Software Developer | Washington, DC | Onsite| Fulltime

Named the top D.C. startup to watch in both 2016, 2017, and 2018, Quorum is a
100% bootstrapped startup that enables organizations to launch grassroots
advocacy campaigns, manage stakeholder engagement, and monitor dialogue and
legislation in Washington, Brussels, all 50 states, and thousands of cities
around the country.

Our engineers work the full stack using tools like React/Redux, Django,
PostgreSQL, Swift, and much more. You will be working in an interdisciplinary,
teamwork-oriented environment where you will help build the most powerful
advocacy platform on the market.

\- Software Developer: [http://grnh.se/4jio2l1](http://grnh.se/4jio2l1)

------
wvanrensburg
Peachjar | Multiple Positions | San Diego, CA | ONSITE | FULL-TIME | $100k -
$150k

We are currently searching for Senior Engineers to join our team to help
architect, design, build and test brand new products for Peachjar’s 7 million
users, starting from the ground up! Peachjar is a fast-growing tech company
headquartered in San Diego, boasting a culture that is fun where success is
celebrated, and new ideas are shared! We only hire "nice" people; grumpy
people need not apply.

We are currently looking for:

Senior Backend Software Engineers (Node.js)

* Expert level (5+ years) knowledge of Node.js (or comparable technology).

* Experience/Desires: Containers, Cloud Deployments, APIs, Microservices/Monoliths, REST/GraphQL, JavaScript, ES6, TypeScript, High-Quality Standard, Message Queues, RPC, SQL/NoSQL, Artificial Intelligence (AI), Machine Learning (ML), Personalization, Ping Pong!

––

Senior Fullstack Software Engineers (Node.js + React)

* Expert level (5+ years) knowledge of Node.js, and modern front-end frameworks (React/Angular).

* Experience/Desires: ReactJS or Angular, Containers, Cloud Deployments, APIs, Microservices/Monoliths, REST/GraphQL, JavaScript, ES6, TypeScript, High-Quality Standard, Message Queues, SQL/NoSQL, Ping Pong!

––

Senior Frontend Software Engineers (ReactJS):

* Expert level knowledge of ReactJS).

* Experience/Desires: React Native (or Mobile Similar), Flux/Redux, Functional Programming, Cloud Deployments, APIs, REST/GraphQL, JavaScript, ES6, TypeScript, High-Quality Standard, Ping Pong!

––

Learn more about how Peachjar is changing the world of Parents and Kids here:
[https://www.peachjar.com](https://www.peachjar.com).

Visit
[https://www.peachjar.com/careers.html](https://www.peachjar.com/careers.html)
to apply.

~~~
seishun
There is no "Backend Software Engineer" position on the page you linked.

------
l_perrin
Front (YC S14) | Software Engineers | San Francisco, Paris | ONSITE | FULL-
TIME | VISA

At Front, we're redefining work communication and collaboration with our
shared inbox for teams. Front brings all of your communication channels
(email, Facebook, Twitter, Twilio SMS, live chat etc.) into one place, so you
can triage and assign messages, have internal conversations around them, and
even sync work across other apps you use from Salesforce to GitHub, without
ever leaving your inbox. Today, over 2,500 companies rely on Front to power
their communications, and we're just getting started.

We are hiring for software engineers across all parts of the stack. Apply at
[https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings](https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings) or
email us at team@frontapp.com.

Our next chapter: Announcing our $66 million Series B round
[https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-
announ...](https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-
announcing-66-million-series-b/) Forbes: How Front Founder Mathilde Collin
Raised $66 Million From Sequoia In Five Days
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-
foun...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-founder-
raised-66-million-in-5-days/) Front product roadmap
[https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-
roadmap](https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap) Transparency at
work [https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-
how-...](https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-open-
should-you-be-669cfa680ae8#.we8536z5x) 20 Female Founded Startups to Join in
2018 [https://blog.angel.co/female-founded-startups-to-join-
in-201...](https://blog.angel.co/female-founded-startups-to-join-
in-2018-93f3237365c6?gi=1cb3eedc3856)

------
BukhariH
TransferWise ([https://transferwise.com/](https://transferwise.com/)) | Senior
Java Developer/Full Stack Engineer | London, United Kingdom | Tallinn, Estonia
(Visa Sponsorship Available) | ONSITE | Full-time

Hi guys! Bear with me since I'm not a recruiter: the Treasury team is looking
to hire one or two senior engineers for either of our London or Tallinn
offices.

Just a bit about what we do: as a core product team we are responsible for
managing all the money at TransferWise. By “all the money” - I mean literally
everything from customer funds (> 1 billion GBP per month) to the money we’ve
raised from investors (396.4 million USD to date).

We track every single penny from the time it enters TransferWise to the time
it leaves, we balance different currency routes to ensure there’s always
liquidity available where needed and we safeguard customer funds to ensure our
users are always protected.

Our team right now is built up of ex-Deutsche Bank, ex-JP Morgan, ex-Mircosoft
employees so ideally we’d like someone who has some experience working in the
finance world or at least you should be interested interested in trading (not
hard with all the cryptocurrency buzz right now).

We run a Netflix style microservices architecture based on Java, Kafka, Spring
Boot, React and some other exciting stuff that we’ve built internally.

Anyway, if you’re interested then you should:

1\. Apply for one of the roles listed here:
[https://transferwise.com/jobs/roles/engineering](https://transferwise.com/jobs/roles/engineering)

2\. And definitely mention in your cover letter that you’re interested in
working with the Treasury team

P.S. If you’re looking for an internship this summer then check out our
internship bootcamp on:
[https://transferwise.com/jobs/roles/engineering](https://transferwise.com/jobs/roles/engineering)
which is a 10 week program open to everyone in the EU!

~~~
tshrjn
Can't see the internship bootcamp on the provided link.

~~~
BukhariH
Hey! They definitely should be there but here’s the link specifically:

[https://transferwise.com/jobs/position/997301-full-stack-
int...](https://transferwise.com/jobs/position/997301-full-stack-intern)

------
skrap
Sense | Multiple Positions | Cambridge, MA | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://sense.com/careers.html](https://sense.com/careers.html)

* Are you a computer nerd who wants to help fix climate change?

* Want to work on a consumer product which customers love?

Residential energy use is roughly a third of the global warming problem, and
is a multi-trillion dollar market. Yet it's nearly impossible for most
homeowners to measure. And you can't change what you can't measure. That's why
Sense exists. With our product, users get a live, device-by-device breakdown
of your home's activity and energy usage. Want to know why your energy bill is
so high? We can tell you. Want to know whether you left the garage door open?
Our product can tell you.

Users _love_ our product, we're growing quickly, and we're and have openings
all over the stack.

Open positions:

Web Designer / Developer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/63B9855CE2](https://www.workable.com/j/63B9855CE2)

Community Manager:
[https://www.workable.com/j/9310ED7412](https://www.workable.com/j/9310ED7412)

Data Scientist / Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/E3548DBBE1](https://www.workable.com/j/E3548DBBE1)

Data Scientist / Marketing Analytics:
[https://www.workable.com/j/51847B6999](https://www.workable.com/j/51847B6999)

Technical Program Manager:
[https://www.workable.com/j/6FDDE14512](https://www.workable.com/j/6FDDE14512)

Apply directly via the links above. I'm not the person hiring for these
positions, but feel free to get in touch with me directly via jonah@sense.com
if you want to chat about the company or the open positions.

------
positr0n
Dallas, TX | Backend Dev, Frontend Dev, Full Stack | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://headstorm.com](http://headstorm.com)

We're a fast growing, high-powered technology firm dedicated to solving the
most ambitious technical problems. From strategy through execution, we deliver
big ideas, craft products with purpose, and create extraordinary experiences.

We are looking for highly-capable individuals that can solve technical
problems unbound to any particular technology stack. We leverage cutting-edge
technologies (clojure, react and react-native, docker, etc) and work with some
cool, high-profile clients.

Shoot me an email at recruiting@headstorm.com and come learn about our amazing
culture.

------
PaulAnunda
WP Engine | Multiple Positions | Austin, TX and Limerick, Ireland | ONSITE |
Full-time

WP Engine is building the WordPress Digital Experience Platform. We've
surpassed $100 Million in annual recurring revenue and recently closed a $250
million investment from Silver Lake.

Our current tech stack is primarily Python, Ruby, & Go, running on GCP & AWS.
We have opportunities to work on our container-based hosting platform, our
service layer, or our UI and developer tools. This is a great place to grow
your career!

Apply at [https://wpengine-careers.com/job-openings/](https://wpengine-
careers.com/job-openings/) or email me questions at
paul.anunda[at]wpengine.com

------
blakeburch
PMG Advertising Agency | Data Engineer, Web Developer | Full Time & Intern |
ONSITE | Fort Worth or Austin TX | www.pmg.com

We're a independent, full-funnel digital agency with 150+ employees that
drives results for global brands like Apple, OpenTable, Sephora, J.Crew, and
Cirque du Soleil. Ranked by Deloitte as one of the fastest growing companies
in its Technology Fast 500, PMG has rapidly carved out a unique space for
ourselves through the breadth and depth of our audience marketing expertise
and by building on our own proprietary technology and data infrastructure.

Two things define us: happy clients, and even happier employees. Our clients
rely on us to quickly solve technical problems and manage global campaigns at
scale. The great results we continue to achieve have helped us attain an
incredible client retention rate of 90%. We're just as proud of our 90%
employee retention rate because it reflects how passionate we are about our
people — one of the reasons Ad Age named us #5 in advertising's Best Places to
Work for 2016 and 2017!

We're looking to expand our development, data innovation, and data engineering
teams to help create better ways to leverage the 15+ TB of client data we have
on hand. If you have the technical chops and an interest in digital marketing,
please reach out!

Data Engineer -
[https://www.pmg.com/careers/positions/#job/7688affb-c57d-49b...](https://www.pmg.com/careers/positions/#job/7688affb-c57d-49b0-80d2-91feb74f8f87?lever-
source=hacker-news)

Web Developer -
[https://www.pmg.com/careers/positions/#job/43d8982f-152f-433...](https://www.pmg.com/careers/positions/#job/43d8982f-152f-4336-bdbb-a9be8608f5da?lever-
source=hacker-news)

Internship/Post-Graduate Program -
[https://www.pmg.com/careers/positions/#job/407c4f15-ccfb-431...](https://www.pmg.com/careers/positions/#job/407c4f15-ccfb-4310-84c4-61675a4c6f88?lever-
source=hacker-news)

------
canadi
Rockset | Senior Infastructure Engineer, Lead Frontend Engineer, Software
Engineer | San Mateo, CA | Onsite | Full time

At Rockset we are building the next generation of cloud-native data
infrastructure. Our team includes founding members of RocksDB, Hadoop
Distributed File System, Facebook's search engine (Unicorn) and social graph
serving engine (TAO). We are backed by Greylock Partners and Sequoia Capital.

We are building our infrastructure on top of Kubernetes on AWS, and are using
systems like RocksDB, Kafka, Zookeeper, gRPC and Terraform. Most of our
codebase is in C++ and Java.

Open Roles: [https://rockset.io/careers](https://rockset.io/careers)

To apply, email us at jobs@rockset.io

------
pjh68
Deloitte Products | Software Engineers, Tech Leads, DevOps, QA, Design Lead |
London, UK | ONSITE PERMANENT

Part of our consulting business, but this IS NOT a consulting role. We're
rapidly expanding the team that builds products that solve interesting
problems facing multiple clients in an industry. Opportunity to work on both
rapid growth products and our early stage concept testing, including our work
with McLaren Applied Technologies.

[https://www2.deloitte.com/uk/en/pages/careers/articles/profe...](https://www2.deloitte.com/uk/en/pages/careers/articles/professional-
profiles-products-solutions.html)

~~~
qxmat
Solution Architect -
[https://jobs2.deloitte.com/uk/en/job/DELOA004X172284/Deloitt...](https://jobs2.deloitte.com/uk/en/job/DELOA004X172284/Deloitte-
Consulting-Products-and-Solutions-Solution-Architect-London)

Software Engineering Lead -
[https://jobs2.deloitte.com/uk/en/job/DELOA004X172278/Deloitt...](https://jobs2.deloitte.com/uk/en/job/DELOA004X172278/Deloitte-
Consulting-Products-and-Solutions-Software-Engineering-Lead-London)

Software Engineer (Mid + Senior) -
[https://jobs2.deloitte.com/uk/en/job/DELOA004X172266/Deloitt...](https://jobs2.deloitte.com/uk/en/job/DELOA004X172266/Deloitte-
Consulting-Products-and-Solutions-Software-Engineer-Consultant-Senior-
Consultant-London)

QA Engineer -
[https://jobs2.deloitte.com/uk/en/job/DELOA004X173982/Deloitt...](https://jobs2.deloitte.com/uk/en/job/DELOA004X173982/Deloitte-
Consulting-Products-and-Solutions-QA-Engineer-London)

DevOps Lead -
[https://jobs2.deloitte.com/uk/en/job/DELOA004X172288/Deloitt...](https://jobs2.deloitte.com/uk/en/job/DELOA004X172288/Deloitte-
Consulting-Products-and-Solutions-DevOps-Lead-London)

DevOps Engineer -
[https://jobs2.deloitte.com/uk/en/job/DELOA004X172285/Deloitt...](https://jobs2.deloitte.com/uk/en/job/DELOA004X172285/Deloitte-
Consulting-Products-and-Solutions-)

------
bjoernw
Varo Money ([https://www.varomoney.com/](https://www.varomoney.com/)) | San
Francisco, CA & Salt Lake City, UT | Full-time | Onsite

Varo is working on putting a personal banker in everyone's pocket. We just
raised a $45M Series B and are looking for Java backend, Swift developers, and
designers. We're a fun bunch who is passionate about re-inventing people's
relationship with their bank. Come build a mobile-first bank with us!

Tech Stack: Java, Spring-boot micro-services, Docker, most AWS goodies, Envoy
service mesh, Swift

[https://jobs.lever.co/varomoney](https://jobs.lever.co/varomoney)

------
fabian_minodes
MiNODES ([https://www.minodes.com/](https://www.minodes.com/)) | Berlin,
Germany (ONSITE) | full-time | Visa | Data Scientists & Software Engineers

MiNODES is a young high-growth technology business fundamentally transforming
the way brick and mortar retailers engage with their customers. Headquartered
in Berlin, we provide global retailers with innovative SaaS solutions on a
mission to enhance the consumers' shopping experience and give brick and
mortar retailers an edge over their online competitors in an increasingly
digitized world. Our dynamic and ambitious team combines expertise from top
players in retail, VCs, internet and tech startups. You will enjoy having high
impact in a company with tremendous growth potential, giving you unparalleled
opportunities for growing personally and professionally.

For MiNODES micro analytics, we have thousands of our sensors installed in our
customers' retail stores around the world. For MiNODES macro analytics, we
consume terabytes of anonymized mobile network events. Our tech stack consists
of mainly Python and Scala (Spark) for data analysis and processing, and
Cassandra and Postgres for data storage.

We work, learn and develop while having lots of fun on the way. We're also
happy to help with visa and relocation where necessary. We are looking for a
wide range of people to join our team:

Data Scientist: [https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/53552](https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/53552)

(Junior) Machine Learning Engineer: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/53549](https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/53549)

Data Engineer: [https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/26155](https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/26155)

Backend Developer: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/6481](https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/6481)

No recruiters please.

------
c5_admin
Carbon Five | New York, San Francisco, Santa Monica, Chattanooga | Full-Time,
Onsite (at ours, not client offices) |
[https://www.carbonfive.com](https://www.carbonfive.com) | 80-160k

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five](https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five)

Carbon Five is a digital product development consultancy. We prioritize
quality of work. We have a culture of transparency. We are committed to the
career development of employees. We have fun. We believe that client support
is the ultimate output of our work, and often go beyond the tech to deliver
that.

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Product Designer:
[https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=hnviakv](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=hnviakv)

\- Technical Lead: [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/tech-
lead/?ref=hnviakv](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/tech-lead/?ref=hnviakv)

\- Test Driven Web Developer: [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/web-
developer/?ref=hnviak...](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/web-
developer/?ref=hnviakv)

\- Test Driven Mobile Developer: [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/mobile-
developer/?ref=hnv...](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/mobile-
developer/?ref=hnviakv)

Tech Stack: The majority of our work is in Rails, Node, and Java, but almost
everything is up for grabs. The only tech we don’t work in is .NET and PHP.

Benefits:

\- 15 days of vacation (20 days after 2 years) \- ~15 paid holidays, including
the week between Christmas and New Year's Day \- 5 sick days \- 401k with
profit sharing bonus (~4% per year) after 6 months employment \- 100% paid
medical benefits for you and your family, including vision \- Tiered dental
reimbursement up to $1500 \- New parent leave (1 week PTO + 6 weeks partial
salary + 12 weeks unpaid) \- Unpaid sabbatical after 2 years for up to 3
months \- $2k Professional development budget for classes, conferences, books
and resources \- 5 days for professional development \- Sustainable work /
life balance (40/hours/week for real)

------
elirose
Shearwater (Techstars '15) | Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer |
Boston | ONSITE | Full-time | $70k - $180k | Contact: eli@shearwaterintl.com

We are a tech startup that helps schools deliver 1-on-1 mentorship to all
their students. Our customers include Tufts University, Washington University
in St. Louis, University of South Carolina, Northeastern and Penn State. Our
users are students and alumni of these institutions.

Our mission is to directly increase the national graduation rate. We do
randomized controlled trials to measure our impact on a given school. At the
same time, we are constantly A/B testing new experiments to make progress on
the deep human questions that underlie what we do:

    
    
      - Out of the thousands of alumni from this school, who will make the best mentor for this student?
      - What ingredients go into a profound mentoring relationship? How do these relationships get sustained?
      - What helps students stay in school?
    

Overall, we have a nonprofit's mission and a tech startup's culture. We raised
our seed round and went through Techstars in 2015. We are on our 4th
consecutive year of doubling our revenue and are fortunate to be profitable.

We currently have 2 engineers (an overall team size of 16), one of whom is
writing this message. We are hiring a 3rd. Our stack is Heroku/Postgres/Ruby
on Rails with an EmberJS frontend, but we don't dock you points for not
already knowing these technologies -- we care far more about demonstrated
ability to learn. See
[http://shearwaterintl.com/engineering/](http://shearwaterintl.com/engineering/)
for more about our engineering culture and processes.

* While this is an onsite position, we have an extremely flexible remote work policy: work remotely whenever you feel like it and it's OK with anyone you're meeting with that day. I work from home two days a week.

Apply through AngelList ([https://angel.co/shearwater-
international](https://angel.co/shearwater-international)) and mention HN in
your note. Or send me an email (eli@shearwaterintl.com) and let's talk more.

------
jdleesmiller
Overleaf (www.overleaf.com) | REMOTE | (1) Developer for 'Server Pro', (2)
Growth Hacker

We’re hiring for two positions at Overleaf, which is an online LaTeX editor
with over 2 million registered users. We help academics collaborate more
effectively and make LaTeX easier to work with. We recently acquired
ShareLaTeX.com and are merging the two platforms into Overleaf v2.

1\. Developer for 'Server Pro', our on-premise solution for enterprise: We are
looking for a full stack developer to help us scale up and improve our
product, processes and documentation for on-premise customers, who currently
include Oak Ridge National Labs, Deep Mind, and many more. Ideally you will be
comfortable with Docker, build automation and technical documentation, and
with talking to customers to work through problems and make improvements to
prevent those problems from reoccurring. See
[https://www.overleaf.com/jobs](https://www.overleaf.com/jobs) for more
information and how to apply.

2\. Growth Hacker: We are looking for a data-driven and technically savvy
marketer to develop and test new content, propositions, landing pages and
experiences, drive conversions and improve our funnel analysis, and drive
engagement and make sure churn stays low. See
[https://www.overleaf.com/jobs](https://www.overleaf.com/jobs) for more
information and how to apply.

Some reasons you’d enjoy working with us:

\- Around 80% of our codebase is open-source and we’re big fans of Free
Software.

\- Working hours can be flexible to your needs. Applicants in or near GMT
preferred.

\- We’re agile (with a lowercase a). We test thoroughly (unit and acceptance),
we have a CI build process, a full staging environment to play with, and we
automate as much as possible.

\- Remote is a first class citizen, all founders and employees work remotely.
We get everyone together in London every few months for valuable face to face
time.

Please see [https://www.overleaf.com/jobs](https://www.overleaf.com/jobs) for
more information and how to apply.

------
thejash
Sourceress | Senior Python Engineer Lead | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite
| [https://www.sourceress.com/jobs](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs)

Do you want to grow into a great engineering leader? We strongly value
personal growth, and pay for coaching for all employees.

Other Qualifications:

\- Do you love mentoring other developers and helping them grow?

\- Are you an incredibly prolific programmer who knows both the value of
shipping quickly and the value of software craftsmanship, and has the judgment
to know when to apply each?

\- Are you empathetic, highly systematic, intensely driven, and intellectually
curious? See our values here [1]

Our stack: Python (Django, nltk), AWS (S3, PostgreSQL), Javascript (React)

About Us:

We're a (human-assisted) AI sourcing platform that delivers great results
(customer quote: "I'd have a panic attack if you guys stopped existing"). Our
mission is to fundamentally change the way that human effort is allocated.

We just raised $3.5M from OpenAI researchers and Lightspeed [2] at one of the
highest ever valuations coming out of YC. One founder previously sold a
company and is a published machine learning researcher; the other was Chief of
Staff at Dropbox, and our team of 10 hails from other great organizations as
well (Google, MIT, McKinsey, etc)

We have a real business, customers, revenue, crazy growth, funding--and a ton
of work to do. We have machine learning problems that are core to our product,
data infrastructure and scaling problems to tackle, and interesting product
work to be done as well.

To Apply:

Just email me at josh@sourceress.com

[1] [https://www.sourceress.com/jobs](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs)

[2] [https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/07/sourceress-
raises-3-5m-to-...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/07/sourceress-
raises-3-5m-to-find-candidates-that-managers-want-without-realizing-it/)

------
jsmeaton
Kogan.com | Full Stack Developers, Front End Engineers, Back End Engineers |
Full Time | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE |
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/)

Kogan.com is a pioneer of Australia's online retail industry and Australia’s
largest pureplay online retailer. Our software engineering team have end-to-
end responsibility from idea to launch for all kogan.com built apps -
including Kogan.com and dicksmith.com.au as well as purchasing optimisation
and other internal applications. We see our high volume, large scale apps as
an exciting opportunity for innovation and revolution - both in technology and
business. We welcome new technologies, ideas and ways of working.

To give you an idea on our stack we use Python and Django on the backend;
React on the frontend and tools/technologies such as: Elasticsearch, AWS,
Trello, Docker, Postgres, Redis and eClaire (our open-source Trello card
printer for our physical wall
[https://github.com/kogan/eClaire](https://github.com/kogan/eClaire)). We run
an Agile practice - adhering to our processes and refining them through
retros.

Check out what some of our engineers have written:
[https://devblog.kogan.com/](https://devblog.kogan.com/)

Our careers page has a pretty good rundown on our team and hiring process:
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/) Our in
person interview is generally focused on debugging a python script or
javascript on a laptop, with full access to google/docs/tools you prefer. We
want you to succeed. We're interested in how you get there.

If you've got any specific questions about our team or process I'll be happy
to answer below.

We're looking for juniors, seniors, and everything in between. If you’d like
to apply, send an email to dev.jobs@kogan.com with the subject line beginning
with "HN: " and some content about who you are.

------
ogoldberg
Give Lively | New York, NY (NYC) | Full Stack Engineer & Engineering Manager |
ONSITE Full-Time | $90-$135k + Excellent Benefits |
[http://givelively.org](http://givelively.org)

We build better fundraising tech for nonprofits and give it away for free. We
are currently hiring experienced engineers and managers who are passionate
about social good. We are fully funded. This is a rare opportunity. apply at:
[https://angel.co/give-lively/jobs](https://angel.co/give-lively/jobs)

------
j0hnnyutah
Saildrone is a Series A, venture-funded startup based in Alameda, and we
design and manufacture autonomous wind and solar powered vehicles. We have
revenue, and we are backed by Social Capital, The Capricorn Investment Group,
Lux Capital and The Schmidt Family Foundation. This is an excellent
opportunity to join a small team and make a difference. To see a current list
of opening, please click here:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/saildrone/](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/saildrone/)

------
gafferongames
Network Next | Network Programmer | Santa Monica, CA | ONSITE, FULL-TIME

Network next is creating a next generation internet for real-time games and
e-sports.

We are looking to hire programmers with experience with low-level networking
in linux, DPDK experience a plus especially. This is super early stage, and we
are just 4 months after F&F round. Significant equity opportunity + cofounder
title available.

Also considering, founding CEO partner. Experience with game industry, raising
a massive plus. I'm currently handling CTO+CEO responsibilities. 15-25% equity
opportunity + $10k per-month salary.

Email: glenn@networknext.com

------
resnapremi
ReSnap.com - [https://www.resnap.com/](https://www.resnap.com/) | Node.js
Developer | Nijmegen, the Netherlands | ONSITE

We are looking for a backend developer.

ReSnap created the most easy photo book software worldwide based on artificial
intelligence. The technology of ReSnap can automatically select the best
pictures of a user from the thousands of pictures spread across different data
sources (from mobile to Dropbox) and automatically create a beautiful photo
book. And this can always be done within one minute!

Contact me through {remi} at resnap.com

------
qardio-stars
Qardio | SAN FRANCISCO, LONDON, AMSTERDAM | Onsite | Full-time |
www.getqardio.com Join the Qardio team and help us give the world easier,
smarter, better hearth health. We have an integrated
hardware/app/cloud/services platform for health care monitoring, with a focus
on cardiology.

We are hiring across the board, selected posts include:

* Senior iOS Developers

* Product managers

* Senior Java Developer

* Senior Embedded Software Engineer

* Front-End Web Engineer

* Test Automation Engineer

To apply, visit
[https://www.getqardio.com/careers/](https://www.getqardio.com/careers/) or
email stars [at] getqardio.com

------
Aceun
Flatiron | New York, NY | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://flatiron.com](https://flatiron.com)

Flatiron Health is a healthcare tech company that uses organized data to
accelerate cancer research and improve patient outcomes. Our products connect
community oncologists, academics, hospitals, life science researchers, and
regulators on a shared technology platform. Together, we can learn from the
experience of every patient. To learn more about who we are, our engineering
culture, and whether this is the right place for you, read our Key Values
profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/flatiron](https://www.keyvalues.com/flatiron)

Our open positions:

* Security \- Team Lead/IDIR: [https://flatiron.com/careers/open-positions/264168?ref=keyva...](https://flatiron.com/careers/open-positions/264168?ref=keyvalues) \- Senior Engineer, AppSec: [https://flatiron.com/careers/open-positions/586225?ref=keyva...](https://flatiron.com/careers/open-positions/586225?ref=keyvalues) \- Senior Engineer, InfraSec: [https://flatiron.com/careers/open-positions/930667?ref=keyva...](https://flatiron.com/careers/open-positions/930667?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer (all levels): [https://flatiron.com/careers/open-positions/50637?ref=keyval...](https://flatiron.com/careers/open-positions/50637?ref=keyvalues)

* Site Reliability Engineer (Windows/Linux): [https://flatiron.com/careers/open-positions/11586?ref=keyval...](https://flatiron.com/careers/open-positions/11586?ref=keyvalues)

* Quantitative Sciences Manager/Director: [https://flatiron.com/careers/open-positions/673667?ref=keyva...](https://flatiron.com/careers/open-positions/673667?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Python | C# | JavaScript | AngularJS | React | PostgreSQL | MSSQL

------
tush726
Explorer.ai | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Explorer.ai is a platform to build, update and serve maps for self-driving
cars.

We are looking for an engineer who want to enable the future of autonomous
vehicles across the world. You must have experience in building large scale
systems that are reliable and maintainable. This would be an opportunity to be
a part of the core team.

If you think you have crazy software engineering chops to solve really hard
problems involving robotics, machine learning and distributed systems write to
us at : ag [at] explorer.ai

------
navahq
Nava | Infrastructure Engineers, Program Managers | Washington DC, San
Francisco SF, New York NYC | On-site - Full-time | $100k-$160k+ + equity +
benefits

We're a small team of engineers, designers, and product builders that were
brought in to help fix Healthcare.gov in the winter of 2013. Our revamped
application is used by millions, converts 35% better, and halves the
completion time.

It turns out there’s a lot more to reimagine within government services, which
is why we’re partnering with both the Department of Veterans Affairs and
Medicare. With the VA, we are working to modernize their appeals system,
making millions of veteran’s lives better through the process. Today, the
average appeal takes 5 years to process; we can fix this. For Medicare, we are
designing and building the architecture for Medicare's historic transition
towards value-based care.

It’s surprising how much can be done by a small group of diverse, empathetic
people with deep technical experience, working closely with dedicated civil
servants in government. We’ve started Nava as a public benefit corporation to
radically improve how our government serves its people, and we believe that
the services our government provides should be clear and reliable. If you feel
the same way, we'd love to hear from you.

Learn more about working here and apply if you're interested:
[http://navahq.com/careers](http://navahq.com/careers)

------
sarahmslashdata
SlashData| Technology Lead|Remote or Athens Based

Want to work with Microsoft, Amazon, Google, FB to help them understand
software trends, as part of a high-calibre, distributed team? Get to lead a
tech team that designs data solutions based on React, Lambda, Redux? SlashData
is hiring a Technology Lead, Athens-based or remote apply here:
[https://visionmobile.workable.com/j/D9E4E9ECA7](https://visionmobile.workable.com/j/D9E4E9ECA7)
or feel free to contact me: sarah@slashdata.co

------
currentoor
AdStage is a cross-channel advertising management platform helping in-house
marketers and digital agencies easily report, automate, and optimize paid
search and social campaigns under one roof. We are looking for someone to join
our report product team. Report is a WYSIWYG tool for marketers to build
dashboards and present their performance internally and to their clients.
[https://www.adstage.io/reporting/](https://www.adstage.io/reporting/)

The report product stack is Clojure and Datomic on the backend, with
Clojurescript and Fulcro/Om Next on the front end. We are looking for people
with experience or a desire to learn functional programming in a modern Lisp.

You can read our blog to see how we leverage this stack.
[https://medium.com/adstage-engineering/realtime-apps-with-
om...](https://medium.com/adstage-engineering/realtime-apps-with-om-next-and-
datomic-470be2c8204b#.q0e0qnjdj)

For senior engineer we are looking for someone with \- 4 to 6 years of
engineering experience \- Strong leadership skills and communication skills \-
Experience with any of the following languages and technologies: JavaScript,
Ruby, Clojure, Cassandra \- Software engineering degree \- Experience with
marketing or advertising industries is a plus \- Management experience is also
a plus \- ONSITE San Francisco

If you are interested please email stefan@adstage.io.

------
amolumd
WireWheel | Full Stack Developers | Washington, DC; Arlington, VA | Full-time
| ONSITE

WireWheel is an exciting venture-funded startup that is developing an all-new
SaaS platform for companies to manage, use, and monetize data they have
collected about people while complying fully with US and international privacy
requirements. As the use, collection, and sharing of personal data has grown;
so has the need for companies to show that they are doing the right thing with
customer information and to demonstrate that they are complying with laws like
the new European General Data Protection Regulation (“GDPR”) coming in May
2018. We are applying advanced machine learning and data analytics to a
serious challenge for today’s data-driven enterprises.

WireWheel has the team, investors, customers and product to tackle these data
privacy and data protection challenges. WireWheel was founded by a combined
team with deep policy and database experience – including the former lead US
Negotiator on Data Privacy and Data Protection issues, along with a leading US
expert on database systems. WireWheel has built its Data Privacy Management
(“DPM”) Platform to tackle these issues as a service, and the company has
early Fortune 500 customers on board.

Please see
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/wirewheel](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/wirewheel)
for more details and open roles, or reach out to ed@wirewheel.io with any
questions.

------
richardzyx
Shell TechWorks | Software, EE, MechE, Marketing Interns & Senior Software
Developer | Cambridge, MA | Onsite

Shell TechWorks is a special innovation shop established by Shell in
Cambridge, MA to deliver near term value by solving major challenges in the
energy industry. This requires both effort in exploring new alternative energy
business models (like in our Connected Energy group) involving solar and
battery backup systems and deep diving into traditional Oil & Gas knowledge to
revolutionize how this century-old industry functions in a lower-carbon
future.

Our current approaches include using system engineering, design sprints and
rapid prototyping to deliver projects at a fast pace, ranging from 1-6 months.
We use Agile and Scrum to continuously improve our process. We are actively
looking for summer interns from all engineering backgrounds, and senior
software architects and developers who can join and grow our software team.

To learn more about STW and our experience, see here:
[https://bit.ly/stw-2018](https://bit.ly/stw-2018)

If you are interested, please feel free to email rzhang@shelltechworks.com
with your resume and favorite positions from
[http://shelltechworks.mytribehr.com/careers](http://shelltechworks.mytribehr.com/careers)
I will make sure to do a screening and reach out before March.

------
dpodwall_amazon
Amazon AWS Lambda | Seatle | Full-time | ONSITE | Relocation AWS Lambda offers
customers the ability to run their code at scale without provisioning or
managing servers. Customers upload code written in a variety of different
languages and runtimes and Lambda manages scaling, security, and fault-
tolerance. Behind the scenes, we build and operate the distributed, high-
availability, high-throughput systems that bring Serverless to life. We invent
novel solutions to hard problems, and collaborate closely with other AWS
service teams bring bring new capabilities and ever-increasing scale to our
customers.

We are looking for experienced developers to join the Lambda team in 2018 and
lead the next phase of Serverless computing at AWS. The basic qualifications
are a minimum of a B.S. in Computer Science or related field, and 3+ years of
professional software development experience. Beyond that we’re looking for
people who are intellectually curious, data-driven, and excited about cloud
computing!

You can find a complete job description at
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/601560/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/601560/software-development-
engineer-aws-lambda). If you’re interested please email me, the hiring
manager, at podwalld@ (amazon.com). Please, no agencies, interns, or recent
college graduates for this role.

------
rlmflores
Nubank | Software Engineer | Sao Paulo - Brasil, Berlin | ONSITE,
[https://nubank.com.br](https://nubank.com.br)

Nubank is hiring backend and mobile engineers to help us with the development
of new features, scale our services and help us fight bureaucracy within
banking in Brazil.

What we do: Nubank is a credit card issuer and is now also providing savings
accounts. We started operating 3 years ago and we now have more than 2.5 M
customers and 13 M credit card requests. We're backed by Sequoia, Founders
Fund, QED, Kaszek, Tiger.

Why it's cool: we're a leading fintech company in Brazil and we've just
released a new product that will be available for every single Brazilian. Due
to that, we've hit a critical moment in our company which takes us to the
challenge of not just maintaining our structure, but also helping develop new
products and scale our platform. Our office are located in Pinheiros, one of
the coolest neighborhoods in Sao Paulo. We also value diversity and have more
than 22 nationalities working with us. We have more than 100 engineers and
invest a lot on maintaining a startup culture.

We’ve also opened an office in Berlin and we’re also looking for engineers to
work there.

Tech we use: Clojure, Scala, Kafka, Datomic, AWS, Python, Spark, React,
Kotlin, Swift.

Salary, benefits and perks: visa sponsorship, competitive compensation
package, stock options, forty hour week.

If this matches your interest, please apply on our careers page:
[https://nubank.workable.com/](https://nubank.workable.com/)

You can learn more about us:
[https://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2017/10/24/technology/24reut...](https://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2017/10/24/technology/24reut...),
[https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/07/dst-leads-80m-round-in-
bra...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/07/dst-leads-80m-round-in-bra...),
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/nubank](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/nubank)

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 www.nimbl3.com - ONSITE - Fulltime - Sponsor visa - Bangkok, Thailand |
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3)

We are a software development studio focused on building products for startups
of Asia Pacific Region and Europe. We work with startups from Austria,
Singapore, Indonesia, Thailand, Malaysia and Hong Kong in several vertical,
you won't get bored. Join us! Our clients are well-funded, recognized startups
and backed by early stage Alibaba investors, Ensogo, DeNA and 500 startups.

Ruby/Rails Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b)
Node.JS Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/84a7ef03](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/84a7ef03)
Front-end Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1)
Software engineering interns
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961)

------
steve_lydford
Codurance | Software Craftspeople and Apprentices | London and Barcelona |
Onsite

At Codurance we help development teams and business to continually improve
their products and process. We value the principles of Software Craftsmanship
and have a shared passion for continuous learning.

Our Software Craftspeople have a broad appreciation of technology and a depth
of expertise in key areas. These will include expertise in the JVM, .Net or
Node.js stacks, plus expertise in areas such as XP, cloud technology, building
a DevOps culture or perhaps Cyber Security. We believe however that technology
can be taught. It’s more important that our Craftspeople, regardless of
existing expertise and experience, share the same passion for continuous
learning and clean code principles that we do.

Our Apprentices share our passion for creating well-crafted software but have
not yet had the suitable learning opportunities to refine their craft. A
typical Apprentice is already a productive developer in the language of their
choice on the JVM, .NET, and/or Node JS platforms at the start of the
programme. They will know of Agile processes and practices and can apply them
and are looking to become an expert in reasoning about them. They will have
basic knowledge of micro level and macro level design.

For more information, please visit
[https://codurance.com/careers/](https://codurance.com/careers/)

------
Affordify
Affordify Solutions| Front-End Developers, Back-end Developers | Remote, US |
Full-time or part-time, equity | No sponsorship

Affordify is changing the way healthcare billing is being done to simplify
payments and offer payment plans to improve consumer experiences within
healthcare. We're a post-revenue startup that's looking to add to our remote
engineering team. We're literally scattered all across the U.S., with our
sales team concentrated in Texas, Arizona and Colorado. We're looking for
elite developers to join us to help improve our web and mobile applications.
As an early member to the engineering team, we can be flexible to allow you
part-time employment in exchange for equity, or we can hire you full-time with
salary + equity. Perfect situation if you have some extra cycles on
nights/weekends and want to earn some equity with a fast growing startup.
Sorry, no sponsorship available and only available for U.S.-based residents.

Tech Stack:

    
    
      Front End: Angular 5, TypeScript, Google Material Design
    
      Backend: ASP.NET Core 2.0 (C#), CosmosDB (NoSQL)
    
      Public Cloud: Azure (including serverless Functions, ServiceBus, Queues)
    

Interview Process: We've hired from HackerNews successfully before. Phone call
first, then remote coding session.

Interested?:

Email tim@affordifysolutions.com or check us out at affordifysolutions.com.
Sorry, no sponsorship available and no recruiters. Every submission reviewed
by a human.

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl [https://challenge.curbside.com](https://challenge.curbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[https://curbside.com/jobs](https://curbside.com/jobs) • Palo Alto, Ca. •
Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW H-1B’s, but we
can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and O-1’s.

~~~
vacuus
Hello, I solved the challenge you mentioned a little over a week ago but I
have not heard back. I was wondering when I can expect to hear back from
someone (sent an email to the email address provided at the end of the
challenge on January 25). Looking forward to hearing back! You can contact me
at alejandro dot b dot angulo at gmail dot com as well if you'd like.

------
askz
Monaize | Paris, France | Nodejs Backend Developper | REMOTE - ONSITE |
[https://monaize.com/](https://monaize.com/)

Monaize is a Bank-as-a-Service platform for SMEs in Europe. We plan to rapidly
expand our business worldwide.

Our platform is currently in beta test for iOS and Android users in France.

If you like challenges in banking, cryptocurrencies and blockchain, contact us
for more informations !

Skills in :

    
    
       MongoDb
    
       Redis
    
       NodeJS + Express
    
       Bonus: Golang/C/C++
    

contact [@t] monaize [d0t] com

------
kathleenyano
Aaptiv | Team Lead - Search and Recommendations | New York, NY | ONSITE

Aaptiv is the fastest growing mobile fitness product on the market. Our app
synchronizes the voice of a trainer with a playlist of all the music you love,
to deliver fun and motivating guided workouts straight to your earbuds. In a
little over two years, we've gotten to ~200,000 paying customers and about 70
employees (with about 1/3 of them in engineering.) It's an exciting time to
join Aaptiv and we'd love to have you be a part of it.

We're hiring for a number of engineering roles including: \- Team Lead (Search
and Recommendations) \- Team Lead (Core Services) \- Software Engineer
(WordPress) \- Senior iOS Engineer \- Senior Android Engineer

All roles are full time and onsite in our NYC office.

Some of the technologies we use include Python/flask, AWS, Elasticsearch,
Java, Node/Express, React and Postgres.

For more information on the roles, check out
[http://aaptiv.com/jobs](http://aaptiv.com/jobs) or send me an email at
kathleen at aaptiv dot com.

For more info on Aaptiv, check out this recent Forbes article on us:
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2017/11/30/how-
aapti...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2017/11/30/how-aaptiv-
reached-20-mil-and-raised-more/#6e04fb4550e9)

------
cbogie
Mesosphere, Inc. is hiring a variety of software engineers to help build the
Datacenter Operating System, based upon Apache Mesos. If you're looking to
work on distributed systems, large clusters at scale, containers &
microservices, and big data frameworks, we'd love to hear from you. Languages
we use include Scala, Java, Erlang, Go, C++, Python, & Javascript. We start
the process with an intro call, then a coding challenge + review call,
followed by a full day of onsite interviews.

We are hiring for full-time roles in our SF, CA and Hamburg, Germany offices,
and will sponsor visas wherever possible. If it makes sense for you and works
for our team, we are open to remote, home office working arrangements, in both
the US and EMEA.

-Software Engineer - Package Distribution (SF) [http://grnh.se/wyfgi01](http://grnh.se/wyfgi01)

-Software Engineer - Core Mesos (Hamburg) [http://grnh.se/ce1ugo1](http://grnh.se/ce1ugo1)

-Software Engineer - Cluster Ops (Hamburg) [http://grnh.se/wt84gr1](http://grnh.se/wt84gr1)

-Site Reliability Engineer (SF) [http://grnh.se/te1aur1](http://grnh.se/te1aur1)

-Software Engineer - Data Infrastructure (SF & Hamburg) [http://grnh.se/rjxb2e](http://grnh.se/rjxb2e)

-Product Manager - Platform (SF) [http://grnh.se/apxsoq1](http://grnh.se/apxsoq1)

-Product Manager - Security (SF) [http://grnh.se/pn6b2l1](http://grnh.se/pn6b2l1)

-Solutions Architect - Cassandra SME (Remote/Travel) [http://grnh.se/ycd1q31](http://grnh.se/ycd1q31)

-Sales Development Representative (San Francisco) [http://grnh.se/nictvr1](http://grnh.se/nictvr1)

All openings:
[https://mesosphere.com/careers/](https://mesosphere.com/careers/)

------
lajarre
Legalstart | Full-stack Software Engineer | Paris, France | Full-time, Onsite,
Visa, [https://legalstart.fr](https://legalstart.fr) Python/Django Rest
Framework, React, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Docker, AWS

Based in Paris, Legalstart is a leader in the European legal-tech space that
aims at revolutionising legal services, starting with making access to justice
greatly easier, especially for businesses creators.

Since the launch of the site at the beginning of 2014, Legalstart has
experienced a very strong growth. In this context, we are looking for highly
motivated developers to help us extend our product base and grow
internationally.

At Legalstart, we strive to improve our technical skills, that means
challenging the status quo (we shipped a small blockchain-based product in
production), continuously improving our practices (we introduced Haskell in
our codebase for algorithms prototyping), staying close to the local community
(hosting meetups, conferences)… Also, Legalstart engineers develop a strong
ownership of the product itself, and we really value their personal growth.

Apply there if you feel up to the experience!

\- front-end developer: [http://smrtr.io/4NUKgA](http://smrtr.io/4NUKgA) \-
full-stack developer: [http://smrtr.io/ao_QDQ](http://smrtr.io/ao_QDQ)

------
claar
Piestar | Senior Software Engineer (PHP) | Full-time | Manhattan, KS | ONSITE

Our fast-growing bootstrapped SaaS manages large collaborative research
programs in higher education, with a special focus on data collection,
monitoring & evaluation, and aggregating reports for stakeholders. Our client
list includes NSF, USAID, USDA, and NIH-funded programs.

We're hiring a senior software engineer to bring experience to our small
enthusiastic development team. Both our founders are technical, but we are
ready for someone that can focus 100% on product without distraction (I
promise to personally protect you from meetings and fluff).

We believe strongly in simplicity and use a Laravel/MySQL/Bootstrap/Vue stack
on AWS GovCloud EC2. We are looking for someone with a love for building
maintainable software and leading a software team. We are located near Kansas
State University, so we need someone able to be productive themselves while
mentoring student and full-time developers.

We love what we do, do what we say, serve well and always rise to a challenge.
We care deeply about software quality and taking care of our clients -- who
work just as hard as we do whether fighting Citrus Greening disease,
alleviating child stunting in developing nations, or researching polymer-
derived ceramics.

More details and apply at
[https://piestar.com/careers](https://piestar.com/careers)

------
csprabala
BRAINSCALE | Cloud Application Developer | FULL-TIME | BANGALORE, IN |
www.brainscale.com

A Microsoft Gold partner, BrainScale is competent in providing the following
services.

    
    
      -Azure enterprise architecture.
      -Workload migration from on-premises data centers in Azure.
      -DR as a Service.
      -SaaS application development / application re-writes using Azure PaaS.
    

We work with several Fortune-500 customers in the above areas.

We are looking to hire a solid Cloud Application Developer who can help in new
application development / application migration using Microsoft Azure PaaS
services.

Qualifications:

    
    
      -Requires at least 4 years C# programming experience.
      -Requires minimum of 2 years of experience in Cloud application development using Microsoft Azure PaaS/IaaS services.
      -Knowledge of Design Patterns. Ability to think design for a given problem.
      -UI/UX experience preferred but not a requirement.
      -Prior experience in application performance tuning will be added advantage.
    

Desired Soft Skills:

    
    
      -Ability to handle a variety of projects simultaneously.
      -Must be self-starter and a team player.
      -Ability to work effectively with other teams.
      -Experience working with globally distributed team is preferred.
      -Excellent customer service attitude, communication skills (written and verbal), and interpersonal skills.
    

Please send your resumes / LinkedIn profiles to jobs@brainscale.com

------
zillyhome
Stealth startup | Ruby (RoR), iOS (mostly swift), Android, junior design, or
PM | Silicon Valley + remote (we're flexible) | Full-time only | Competitive
salaries depending on role, experience, and location (ranging $50k - $160k)

We are a stealth company, with millions in seed funding, founded by serial
entrepreneurs looking to crack open the unyielding world of real estate and
homeownership. This unique industry is riddled with extreme fragmentation and
is plagued by a sea of uninspired product offerings. We're a team of seasoned
operators and developers that loves to move fast and laughs in the face of
nasty-hairy challenges that lie in our path. Home base for us is in the
Silicon Valley but we have a team that spans eight countries. So whether
you're in bay area, thinking of moving to SV, or are happy where you're at,
we'd love to hear from you.

The most important thing we're looking for is a hunger to change the world. If
you're an audacious soul looking to tackle one of the biggest problems that
plagues our society today and yearning to join an experienced team at the
ground floor, then hit us up!

We have a bias towards developers and PMs with a few years of experience, but
if you're especially intrigued and self-motivated, then let us know anyways.
Let's chat!

Email your resume and (optional) references/code samples to us at jobs <at>
zilly.email

~~~
wanderer01
Never heard back from these guys. Are you guys just overwhelmed by the amount
of applicants?

You've also been posting for a long time - I'm sure that a great amount of
talent has applied.

------
jmattiace
Tia | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | [https://angel.co/tia-by-tabu-
health/jobs/325033-full-stack-e...](https://angel.co/tia-by-tabu-
health/jobs/325033-full-stack-engineer) | Fullstack Software Engineer

We are looking for a highly driven, product-oriented backend developer eager
to join our founding team. Tia is a venture-backed women’s health-tech startup
for millennial women. Our mission is to help women make independent and
informed decisions for their own bodies, health and lives with confidence.
Today, Tia is a part-machine, part-human-powered assistant you privately
message with about birth control and sexual health. Overtime, our aim is to
establish Tia as the trusted women’s health brand and marketplace — the
starting place for millennial women’s healthcare online.

Your foremost responsibility will be to develop a web platform that collects
and displays Tia's data to impact the way that care providers use Tia data in
clinical environments. You will design & build an innovative provider app that
collects core information about women's health and delivers personalized
insights and results to doctors using technologies of your choice

Responsibilities: Own and develop a fullstack web application providing
doctors with predictive insights about their patient's health; Work closely
with Head of Engineering on code reviews, tech stack architecture, design, and
implementation

Feel free to reach out to me directly jason@asktia.com!

------
idrism
Truebill (YC W16) | Javascript Engineer/Architect | San Francisco/SF | ONSITE
| [https://www.truebill.com/](https://www.truebill.com/) Truebill is autopilot
for personal finance, allowing users to connect their financial accounts and
receive insights and services to help them save money. This includes things
like tracking their subscriptions and recurring payments, managing and
lowering bills, analyzing financial health, and more. We have a seasoned
founding team (our last startup sold for over $100m) and are growing quickly.

We are seeking experienced full-stack Javascript engineers. We’re looking for
smart, driven engineers who are passionate about building great consumer-
facing products at scale. As a part of our small team, you’ll have input and
immense impact on everything from business to product to engineering. You’ll
also have a lot of choice in terms of what types of things you’d like to work
on, and what areas you’d like to grow in.

Our stack is awesome to work with: \- React Native \- Redux \- Relay \-
GraphQL \- Node \- PostgreSQL

Unfortunately, we cannot accept any dev bootcamp candidates right now. CS/CE-
type degree and/or solid experience is required. Experience with machine
learning is a plus. Experience working on consumer-scale apps is a plus.

Email jobs+hn@truebill.com for more info. We’ll do a quick call to discuss
further.

------
michaelbsimon
Elucd (YC S17) | www.elucd.com | Data Scientist | New York, NY | Full-time,
ONSITE

Elucd is a New York City based technology company that builds data products
and software that enable cities to measure and manage towards safer
neighborhoods and more trust between police + people. Our work was recently
profiled on the front page of the New York Times
([https://goo.gl/wCqepo](https://goo.gl/wCqepo)).

We are backed by top-notch investors, including Y Combinator, and have the two
biggest players in our space as early customers. If you join our team, (which
already includes folks from Obama for America, The New York Times, VSCO,
Mapquest and the U.S. Digital Service), you’ll have responsibility for
building not only software - but culture and organization.

Interview process: 25 minute phone screen with a co-founder, 50 minute
technical interview via Hangout, 3-4 hour onsite.

Join us as a Data Scientist if you love natural language processing (sentiment
analysis, ontological analysis, general language modeling and word embedding)
and deep learning (time series analysis and geospatial analysis).

Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/elucd](https://jobs.lever.co/elucd) or email
me directly at michael at our domain dot com with questions (prefix w "HN:".
We move quickly, and will respond to all applications within 24 hours.

------
madh
Facebook | Solutions Engineer | Menlo Park, NYC, Seattle, Austin, London,
Dublin, Seoul, Hong Kong | Onsite

Solutions Engineers at Facebook spend roughly half their time working with
product engineering teams and writing production code. The other half of their
time is spent working directly with partners to develop and execute their
Facebook technology strategy.

We find that this setup is great for engineers that want to spend more time on
the business side of things or have more people interaction while still being
hands on with code.

This allows large advertisers to work directly with people at Facebook that
have a knowledge of the ads codebase, and Solutions Engineers can implement
great suggestions made by partners.

More about the role is available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-
engineering-...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-engineering-
at-facebook) and at [https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/29/facebook-solutions-
enginee...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/29/facebook-solutions-engineering/)
.

Job listings are available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/search/?q=solutions%20engin...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/search/?q=solutions%20engineer)
.

Facebook | Solutions Engineering Manager | Paris | Onsite

We also have a great opportunity for an engineering manager that would like to
support a team in Paris. You would support a distributed team, so some travel
would be required. Roughly half the time would be spent on people management,
with the other half on Solutions Engineering work.

We are looking for someone fluent in French.

We will consider a very experienced tech lead that would like to make the
transition into people management.

[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LSzEFEA1/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LSzEFEA1/)

If you would like to apply or have any questions, feel free to send me an
email at hiten@fb.com .

------
the_economist
BuildZoom | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite Only |
[https://www.buildzoom.com](https://www.buildzoom.com)

BuildZoom simplifies the process of selecting a general contractor and
improving the outcomes of remodeling and construction projects. By gathering
and analyzing information on 3.5 million licensed contractors and 100 million
improvement projects, we bring new levels of transparency and accountability
to a notoriously difficult industry.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/buildzoom](https://www.keyvalues.com/buildzoom)

Here are our open roles:

\- Data Engineer (Manila):
[https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/03ea7dc4-0156-461e-bcc1-7613...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/03ea7dc4-0156-461e-bcc1-7613cd6dbaf6?ref=keyvalues)

\- Director of Data Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/5d98e8d6-b8be-4871-a1de-109a...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/5d98e8d6-b8be-4871-a1de-109af3cb204d?ref=keyvalues)

\- Full-stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/de320f7b-65b9-492a-b1fe-
bb51...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/de320f7b-65b9-492a-b1fe-
bb514de26d0a?ref=keyvalues)

------
mavam
Tenzir | C++ Software Engineer | ONSITE | FULL-TIME | Hamburg, Germany |
[http://tenzir.com](http://tenzir.com)

Tenzir is an ambitious startup with the vision to substantially improve the
security of computer networks. We are seeking a very talented and
collaborative person to help build the backend for disruptive cybersecurity
products. We are creating a modern distributed system on top of a high-
performance message passing architecture. Each of Tenzir's two co-founders
have over ten years of in-depth experience with C++. We operate a modern code
base and focus on quality-oriented reviews.

Role & Responsibilities

As a key contributor to our technology, you will participate in the entire
process from translating user needs into designs and then implement them as
working code. In particular:

\- Design, prototype, develop, and evaluate abstractions in a cutting-edge
C++17 code base \- Create scalable and composable interfaces in a high-
performance mesage passing environment \- Tune and enhance data structures to
accelerate search queries on massive amounts of data \- Contribute to an open
and constructive review culture in an agile development setting

Details and application: [http://tenzir.com/careers/cpp-software-
engineer/](http://tenzir.com/careers/cpp-software-engineer/)

------
anohkha
ZipRecruiter - [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (LA area) - REMOTE in U.S. OK for some positions

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 800+ employees (166 are
software engineers). August 2014, we raised $63M led by Institutional Venture
Partners.

We have a number of open positions: \- Senior Perl Software Engineer (Santa
Monica or Remote) \- Senior Python Software Engineer (Santa Monica) \- Senior
Java Engineer (Austin) \- Big Data Architect (Santa Monica) \- Database
Architect (Santa Monica) \- Senior SRE (Big Data) (Santa Monica) \- MySQL
Database Expert (Santa Monica) \- Principal Software Engineer (NoSQL) (Santa
Monica) \- Senior IT Systems Administrator (Santa Monica)

Please check out our careers page, ziprecruiter.com/careers, for all our tech
positions.

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium-sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development.

If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com.

~~~
bogomipz
Time Waste Alert!

Their recruiters talk a big game.

I was given a timed HackerRank test of 5 algo questions which I completed. I
was then completely ghosted by the same recruiter. They wouldn't even respond
to an email.

~~~
pm90
Also, its against the rules for recruitment agencies to post in this thread.
Flagging.

~~~
grzm
It appears this is for working at ZipRecruiter itself, not for jobs being
recruited through ZipRecruiter.

------
jisaacso
Asimov | Software Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time

Hi from Asimov! We’re a small team of HNers fresh off of our seed funding lead
by Andreessen Horowitz. We’re fueled by a vision to transition synthetic
biology to a fully-fledged engineering discipline. We’re building our our
initial software team and need help with everything at the intersection of
infrastructure, software systems, data ingestion and storage and machine
learning for predicting optimal genetic circuit design. Check out some of our
work at www.github.com/CIDARLAB/cello and our mission at www.asimov.io/blog

Search Keywords: deep learning, sequence to sequence learning, bioinformatics,
cloud infrastructure, python, tensorflow, microservices, biotech, Boston,
Cambridge

Prerequisites: * 4+ years hands on experience as a SWE or ML engineer in
industry * Excitement to learn a tremendous amount about genetics, bio
hacking, genetic circuit design * Excitement to autonomously improve our
product with your experience in designing software and/or ML systems

Perks: * Flexible working hours, develop when you are most productive * We
believe in creating a lifelong company by avoiding burnout and focusing on
long term impact * We value impact over hitting arbitrary deadlines * Frequent
team lunches, happy hours, and a coffee lab * Cross pollination: We’re an
awesome team of scientists from diverse technical backgrounds

If you’re interested please send me an email at joe@asimov.io or apply online
at www.asimov.io/careers

------
davidjconnolly
Opencare.com | Toronto, ON, Canada | Onsite | Front/Back-End Javascript
Engineers |
[https://www.opencare.com/careers](https://www.opencare.com/careers) Opencare
is on a mission to untangle healthcare - making the patient experience both
transparent and convenient. Funded by top-tier US venture firms and angels
(Formation 8, ff VC, Real Ventures, Collaborative Fund, and more). We are a
team of entrepreneurs, hackers and healthcare enthusiasts that put culture
first.

At Opencare, engineers think like users. We have autonomy & ownership over our
work. We're currently in the process of raising a Series A (targeted for the
middle of this year) and are expanding our engineering team to meet the
growing needs of the company.

We're looking for mid-level engineers who can hit the ground running and are
hungry for growth and mentorship opportunities in the following areas:

Full-Stack Engineer: [http://careers.opencare.com/p/18cb7270d597-full-stack-
engine...](http://careers.opencare.com/p/18cb7270d597-full-stack-engineer)

Front-End Engineer: [http://careers.opencare.com/p/3d6c0b96a930-front-end-
enginee...](http://careers.opencare.com/p/3d6c0b96a930-front-end-engineer)

Our office is conveniently located downtown Toronto near Portland & Adelaide.
Please email your resume or any questions to Dave at
david.connolly@opencare.com.

------
melissamb
Thinkful Mentor (Data Science or Javascript Web Development) | Remote,
Contract/Hourly

Help motivated learners get to those aha! moments.

Thinkful’s Data Science & Full Stack Javascript Web Development courses pair
personalized, intensive mentorship with a curriculum tailored to launch
careers.

On the Data Science side, you can mentor on everything from analytics and
experimentation to building specialized machine learning models in your
student’s domain of choice.

In the Flexible Web Development course, you can mentor on everything from the
basics of front-end web development to fullstack Javascript with Node.JS and
React.js.

Mentors benefit by expanding their network and boosting marketability as
subject matter experts who use their spare time impacting learners while
learning themselves.

Please submit an application at
[https://www.thinkful.com/apply#apply](https://www.thinkful.com/apply#apply).
Feel free to email melissa@thinkful.com with any questions!

-

Thinkful is a new type of school that brings high-growth tech careers to
ambitious people everywhere. The company provides 1-on-1 learning through its
network of industry experts, hiring partners, and online platform to deliver a
structured and flexible education. Thinkful offers programs in web development
and data science, with in-person communities in up-and-coming tech hubs around
the U.S. To join the Thinkful network visit thinkful.com.

------
humphriesjm
First - predictive analytics for real estate | Product Engineer | Durham, NC
or Remote | Full-time

I'm the Growth Product Manager at First. We're a venture-funded startup at the
intersection of predictive analytics and real estate tech. We identify when
and why people will move, and build products to change the game for real
estate professionals and consumers. Our team is focused on shipping great
products and driving innovation in a massive industry (2014 realtor
commissions were >$69B). We believe in continuous improvement and great teams
win.

We’re moving fast, and we're looking for a product-obsessed engineer to drive
our product design and development.

As one of our early engineers, you'll help guide key design, architecture, and
technology decisions. You will work across our web front-end and mobile apps
(currently iOS and Android), developing a platform that meets the needs of our
expanding userbase. This includes driving the product roadmap, bringing
"design thinking" on product features, coordinating development efforts across
the team, and working alongside designers to iterate on product UI/UX.

Stack info: Rails + React + React Native + Spark/Python (machine
learning/artificial intelligence)

Check out the full job description here
[https://first.io/hiring](https://first.io/hiring) or shoot us an email at
jruss@first.io

Come work with us. Change the real estate industry. Learn and grow every day.

------
mstockton
CircleUp | San Francisco | Data Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer

CircleUp harnesses the power of machine learning and predictive analytics to
discover the fastest-growing companies in the consumer & retail sector. We are
building a predictive data system called "Helio" to bring the data-driven
revolution that has occurred in the public markets to the private markets,
starting with consumer & retail.

Here are some details:

[https://medium.com/@ryancaldbeck/announcing-the-launch-of-
he...](https://medium.com/@ryancaldbeck/announcing-the-launch-of-
helio-b06458a27af)

[http://fortune.com/2017/02/27/circleup-
moneyball/](http://fortune.com/2017/02/27/circleup-moneyball/)

We are looking for Data Engineers and Machine Learning Engineers who can help
us scale our machine learning data pipeline.

More details on the following job postings:

Data Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/circleup/865a1064-39fe-41a2-aef9-2015d...](https://jobs.lever.co/circleup/865a1064-39fe-41a2-aef9-2015d597dcc5/)

Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/circleup/8f4ff8d4-7240-44f8-96bb-c67a4...](https://jobs.lever.co/circleup/8f4ff8d4-7240-44f8-96bb-c67a43698c36/)

------
sara_komoot
Komoot | Backend Engineer | Full-Time | REMOTE

Millions of people discover nature with our apps: We help our users find great
places and the best routes for cycling and hiking. To help us continue to do
so, we are looking for a passionate backend engineer to build the future of
outdoor guides with us—and to inspire people to explore more of the great
outdoors every day. As a lean startup, we aim for impact and look for
pragmatic solutions based on the latest infrastructure and platforms. As
komoot’s next backend engineer, you know the importance of self-healing and
scaling systems, you build your software stack accordingly—and you always find
simple solutions to complex problems.

You will be successful in this position if you -Are highly self-driven,
responsible and keen to learn and improve.

-Know your toolkit: git, ssh, bash, junit, jenkins, docker and AWS.

-Have deep experience (4+ years) in developing distributed and resilient web applications.

-Are fluent in Kotlin or Java and interested in other languages, such as Python or JavaScript.

-Know which pattern, framework and infrastructure can best solve your problem.

-Live and breathe DevOps and believe in automated testing, infrastructure as code, immutable infrastructure, continuous deployment, monitoring and open communication.

More information and application available at:
[https://www.komoot.com/jobs/backend-
engineer](https://www.komoot.com/jobs/backend-engineer)

------
wcrowley
Relay Network | Radnor, PA | Onsite |
[http://www.relaynetwork.com](http://www.relaynetwork.com)

Relay is a technology company giving businesses the power to create the
easiest, most convenient customer interactions. Using Relay’s mobile
engagement automation solution, service providers can deliver proactive,
personalized mobile messages that improve and simplify the customer
experience.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/relay-network](https://www.keyvalues.com/relay-
network)

Here are our open roles:

\- Solutions Architect:
[http://www.relaynetwork.com/careers/?gh_jid=1009231&ref=keyv...](http://www.relaynetwork.com/careers/?gh_jid=1009231&ref=keyvalues)

\- Sr. BI Developer:
[http://www.relaynetwork.com/careers/?gh_jid=970120&ref=keyva...](http://www.relaynetwork.com/careers/?gh_jid=970120&ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Single source multi-tenant AWS SaaS offering Leveraging many AWS
services (Lambda, Kinesis, Redshift, etc.) Backend - Clojure / Java / Node.JS
/ Python Frontend - Angular DB - Couchbase / Postgres / Redshift

------
billbennett
Intuitive Surgical | Embedded Software Engineer | Sunnyvale, CA | ONSITE |

Intuitive Surgical, Inc. is the global technology leader in minimally invasive
robotic-assisted surgery. The Company's da Vinci® Surgical System enables
surgeons to operate minimally invasively through a few small incisions or the
belly button from a nearby ergonomic console. The da Vinci System features a
magnified 3D HD vision system and tiny wristed instruments that bend and
rotate far greater than the human hand. As a result of this technology, da
Vinci enables surgeons to operate with enhanced vision, precision and control.

I'm looking for an embedded software generalist who:

    
    
      * Can write product-focused, rock-solid, C++ software in a heterogeneous, multi-processor SoC/FPGA/real-time-embedded environment
      * Is passionate about solving problems at the software/hardware interface
      * Loves developing for embedded Linux
    

See the full description & apply here:
[https://careers.intuitivesurgical.com/jobs/171470/Embedded+S...](https://careers.intuitivesurgical.com/jobs/171470/Embedded+Software+Engineer?lang=en-
US)

Reference HN in your application so I'm sure to see it.

If my particular position isn't a match for your interests, check out our
other positions to see if there's a fit:
[https://careers.intuitivesurgical.com/jobs?page=1](https://careers.intuitivesurgical.com/jobs?page=1)

------
richsilv
re:infer | NLP for Enterprise Intelligence | London, UK | ONSITE | Full-time |
Engineering | £40-£60k

Back-end software engineer (proficiency in Python and Rust required)

[https://reinfer.io/about#jobs](https://reinfer.io/about#jobs)

re:infer makes human conversations understandable at scale and actionable to
machines. We make it easy for our (often non-technical) users to create,
manage and deploy state of the art machine learning algorithms against high
volume streams of conversational data. The product is a B2B SaaS machine
learning and analytics platform controlled and monitored via a web UI.

We’re a VC backed, early stage startup that’s growing very fast. New joiners
have an opportunity to make a big impact, from a small team, to tackle a huge
commercial problem. Technically, the work is innovative and challenging. The
ML models train in real-time without human supervision, are deployed against
very large scale streaming datasets in a platform which is highly robust from
an availability and security standpoint.

re:infer was founded by machine learning researchers, engineers and
entrepreneurs from UCL and Google. We’re a small team of technologists
motivated by solving the very hard problem of getting machines to understand
human communication.

Our stack includes: Python, Rust, Typescript, React, RethinkDB, Theano,
Docker, Kubernetes

If you're interested, please send a CV and anything else you think would be
helpful to jobs@reinfer.io

------
plsmatt
Pilotlight | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE

Python/Django / Ruby/Rails Developer

Pilotlight is looking to add an experienced, full-time developer to our team.
We are a small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey
(Philadelphia area) focused on building web applications for clients large and
small. If you have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style
frameworks (Rails, etc..) and have an interest in trying something new we
would love to chat.

jobs@gopilotlight.com

------
amyngu
Cisco Meraki | Software Engineers & Managers | San Francisco | Full-Time
ONSITE | [https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs](https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs)

Meraki is disrupting the world of traditional networking by bringing it to the
cloud. Our mission is to make networking simple with ease of management
through our web app called Dashboard, whether you have one local site or 500
worldwide. We make enterprise switches, firewalls, wireless access points,
phones, and security cameras! Engineering at Cisco Meraki has the best of both
worlds - job stability and benefits of a leading enterprise, but the Meraki
magic of remaining like a SF startup in structure and culture.

 _About Meraki?_
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvBFOLkQtJU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvBFOLkQtJU)

We're hiring across all departments!

    
    
       - Software Team Lead, Network Switching: http://grnh.se/ejdb6v1 
    
       - Software Team Lead, Product Security: http://grnh.se/231oy61 
    
       - Senior Software Engineer, Backend: http://grnh.se/p8suke1
    
       - Senior Engineer, Security: http://grnh.se/xkre5a1
    

... and many more positions! Please apply directly on our website or email me
at amy@meraki.com, thanks.

------
mikehauschild
ASAPP is a stealth startup in NYC (1 World Trade Center, 80th floor, and yes,
our views are quite amazing!)

ASAPP launched three years ago in NYC to solve complex and stubborn real-world
problems with machine learning. Our products are now deployed at several
Fortune 100 companies.

Our researchers have made groundbreaking contributions in the field of machine
learning and natural language processing, and it’s why we have deep
relationships with top academic programs. For the past ten years, members of
our research team have earned top awards and distinctions at the most
prestigious conferences in computational linguistics and remain important
contributors to the global research community. Recently, Regina Barzilay, one
of our closest academic collaborators, was awarded a MacArthur Fellowship for
her contributions to the field of NLP.

Check out our team at [http://www.asapp.com/team](http://www.asapp.com/team)

Open Roles:

<> Sr Frontend Engineer <> Security Engineer (apps) <> Machine Learning
Engineer (NLP) <>

All of our positions come with very competitive base salary + equity + solid
benefits (100% health care, free lunch, flex work hours, wellness perks [free
gym/massages/meditation sessions])

Please reach out to mike@asapp.com to setup a time for a chat with myself or
our Director of Engineering

------
WesleyJohnson
RSR Group, Inc | Full Stack Web Developer | Winter Park, FL | ONSITE, FULLTIME

RSR Group, Inc. is one of the top Shooting Sports distributors in the nation.
We’ve recently celebrated our 40th anniversary.

We’re looking to add a Web Developer to our small web team. We are rapidly
expanding our internal web application which is Nginx/Django/MySQL. We are
also building out our public-facing web presence which is PHP on a custom
framework. Our day-to-day operations are handled by a legacy Cobol suite and
the web team is poised to migrate operations to a fully web-based platform in
the coming years. We need someone who is willing to dig in and solve the tough
challenges that arise when working with a well-established infrastructure that
is being brought into the current era of technology. Our roadmap includes
implementing CI, automated deployments, building out a central API for
business operations and more. There is no shortage of work, so if you’re ready
to get to it, please apply.

RSR Group offers great benefits. Fully paid medical, dental, vision and life
for the employed and great plans for depdendents. 401K and an ESOP. Great
compensation and a relaxed, but mature atmosphere.

[https://www.indeed.com/m/viewjob?jk=fa81198ccd7f5ab9](https://www.indeed.com/m/viewjob?jk=fa81198ccd7f5ab9)

------
cdubzzz
US-ASEAN Business Council | Manager, Information Services and Website |
Washington, D.C. | ONSITE | Full-time

For more than 30 years, the US-ASEAN Business Council has been the premier
advocacy organization for U.S. corporations operating within the dynamic
Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN), serving as the leading voice
of the U.S. private sector in promoting mutually beneficial trade and
investment relationships between the United States and Southeast Asia. The
Council is a 501(c)(6) non-profit.

The Council is seeking a candidate with varied experience as a web developer
(PHP, MySQL, Drupal) and general technology manager (budgeting, procurement,
tech support) to build tools and find solutions for various business
challenges facing staff and members. This position supports about 50
employees, half in D.C. and half spread out in regional offices in ASEAN
countries. This is currently the only IT position with the Council so there is
great opportunity to work independently, define your own tools/stack and make
a real impression at all levels of the organization.

See the full job description and application instructions here:
[https://www.usasean.org/jobs/manager-information-services-
we...](https://www.usasean.org/jobs/manager-information-services-website)

------
4lun
Digital Detox | Mid to Senior JavaScript developers | London, UK | 35k–60k +
Benefits

We are looking for a mid-level dev and a senior dev to join our team on a
permanent basis working on projects ranging from global brands to our in-house
products.

The breadth of challenges we face for our clients means that you could be
working on enterprise-level code frameworks or cutting edge technologies for
our own products. You will not be afraid to take on the most technical tasks
on your project but also ensure that there is delegation across to the team to
help everyone develop and learn new skills. Outside of your projects, you will
be involved in wider discussions to help shape the technical direction of
Digital Detox and choose the right framework for the challenges that lie
ahead.

A bit about you: A fan of JavaScript, love semantics and clean code, care
about your HTML/CSS, comfortable with Node.js, comfortable or open to full-
stack development, good eye for design detail and finesse, bonus if you have
worked with React or similar, an interest in native app development.

This is an onsite, full time role in Brixton, London with a great team and
plenty of perks with good hours. For more info see our full JD:
[https://digital-detox.co.uk/join-us](https://digital-detox.co.uk/join-us)

------
AlexMSDF
DataFox | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.datafox.com](https://www.datafox.com)

DataFox helps industry-leading businesses gain control of customer insights
with CRM Orchestration. DataFox's machine learning and natural language
processing algorithms structure data on millions of businesses and deliver
reliable insights into the workflows where they're most needed.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/datafox](https://www.keyvalues.com/datafox)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/datafox/8c3ef28e-ca36-447b-8031-0070b6...](https://jobs.lever.co/datafox/8c3ef28e-ca36-447b-8031-0070b6595d12?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=keyvalues)

\- Senior Software Engineer (Full-Stack, Web):
[https://jobs.lever.co/datafox/f979dea2-5799-4c71-8d9b-e4c500...](https://jobs.lever.co/datafox/f979dea2-5799-4c71-8d9b-e4c5005b7012?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: MongoDB, Solr, Node, ES6, Ember, Python

Please reach out to Alex for more questions! alexms@datafox.com

------
claytoncorreia
Chimp Technology (Chimp.net) | Vancouver, Canada | Full-Time | Onsite with
remote days, Full Remote considered for engineering candidates
[https://chimp.net/careers](https://chimp.net/careers)

Chimp is a rapidly growing technology company located in downtown Vancouver,
BC. Our platform, chimp.net, is built to dramatically improve the human
experience of participating in charity by helping people, communities and
corporations to make bigger impacts on causes they care about.

* Front-End Developers [https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=35](https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=35)

* Always looking to chat with great product managers, UI designers, UX designers, QA and developers (front and backend / Intermediate and senior positions), dev ops and more. [https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4](https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4)

Competitive compensation, close knit office culture, stunning office views in
downtown Vancouver overlooking Stanley Park and Burrard Inlet, remote work
opportunities and lots more perks. Relocation supported for the exceptional
candidates.

Come and work on something that can actually change the world.

Learn more at [https://chimp.net/careers](https://chimp.net/careers).
Engineering candidates can reach out directly to Harrison [at] chimp [dot]
net.

------
miriameva
Snowplow Analytics | London (ONSITE)/REMOTE | Full-time

Snowplow provides products and services to not only let companies collect the
data that they want, but do transformative things with it. We're a rapidly
growing startup based in London, however over half of our employees work
remotely and we're passionate about continuing to support this. Currently,
we're looking for:

* Site Reliability Engineer - [https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=955625](https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=955625)

* Support Engineer - [https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=972752](https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=972752)

* Technical Customer Success Manager - [https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=969721](https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=969721)

* Sales Development Representative - [https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=100873...](https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=1008739)

Our culture is as unique as our customers and is based on collaboration,
transparency and trust.

For more information on any of the roles or what it's like to work at
Snowplow, please email miriam@snowplowanalytics.com.

------
slsii
Eden Health | New York, NY | Onsite | Full time | Frontend Engineer
[https://edenhealth.com](https://edenhealth.com)

Eden Health is a private doctor's office, 24/7 telemedicine, and insurance
navigation built into one simple platform. We work with companies to simplify
the healthcare experience of their employees and reduce insurance premiums.

We're looking for frontend engineers who are interested in joining a small
team (with big ambitions) to help build our product from the ground up.

Our challenges to solve: \- Make care more accessible through telehealth [0]
\- Deal with and scale a large volume of patient-clinician messages \-
Streamline clinician workflows so that they can focus on their patients rather
than billing and admin tasks \- Collect and analyze clinical and financial
data to lower costs for patients and companies

You will: \- Have flexibility and control over our tech stack \- Work closely
with our providers, patients, and founding team to develop our software
products \- Have a direct impact on the health and happiness of our patients
and their families

Current tech stack: React, React Native, Clojure, Node, Redis

Email scott@edenhealth.com

Ctrl-f: front-end, JavaScript, NYC, iOS, Android, mobile, healthcare, health,
functional, Lisp

[0] [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/eden-
health/id1201859973](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/eden-health/id1201859973)

------
passthefist
Snapsheet (Car Insurance) | Full-time | ONSITE | Chicago, IL

We work with the car insurance industry to provide a better claims process for
drivers, shops, and carriers. If you've seen a commercial where someone takes
out an app after a car accident, they're probably one of our clients. The
company is currently in a strong growth phase and just moved to a new larger
office, with a focus on controlled rather than hyper growth. Many of our
clients are fortune 500 companies, but we're still relatively small with
around 300 employees, about half of which work remotely. We're the industry
leader in self-service claims.

Our core stack is React+Rails hosted on AWS/Heroku, but there's plenty of
other smaller projects in other languages and stacks and of course our Android
and iPhone apps. Our primary product is an internal CRM, but as mentioned it's
supported by other more focused ones such as tools for body shops or car
rental services.

One of the things I think worth highlighting is bi-weekly hack days, which
actually produce things we deploy to production or use as a foundation for
other projects rather than sitting on a local branch gathering dust. We're
hiring for just about any role or background, including data science and
design.

Check out our information/marketing page at
[http://www.snapsheetapp.com/careers](http://www.snapsheetapp.com/careers) and
available positions at
[http://careers.snapsheetapp.com/](http://careers.snapsheetapp.com/).

~~~
seishun
Do you sponsor visas?

------
stacyatdomino
Domino Data Lab | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
www.dominodatalab.com Domino has an ambitious vision for data science. Our
platform helps data science teams accelerate research, increase collaboration,
and rapidly deploy predictive models. Our customers are the most sophisticated
analytical organizations in the world, including Monsanto, Allstate, and
Instacart. Backed by Sequoia Capital, Zetta Venture Partners, Bloomberg Beta,
and In-Q-Tel, we are at the epicenter of the data science revolution, helping
companies build better cars, develop more effective medicine, or simply
recommend the best song to play next.

If you’re a full-lifecycle, full-stack software engineer with serious tech
chops, we have these exciting challenges for you to tackle: - Job distribution
- Cluster management and orchestration - Asynchronous web development -
Cybersecurity - Diverse deployments: cloud, bare-metal, and hybrid - Best-of-
breed data science tools and platforms Our stack is Scala/Java, Play, lots of
Docker, MongoDB, and React. Ideally, we’d like someone who’s comfortable with
these technologies, but we’re always excited to meet great engineers who can
quickly learn new technologies. If you are interested in learning more, check
out www.dominodatalab.com/careers.

------
gplloyd
Mixlr | London | London Fields (ONSITE) | Full-time

Mixlr is an audio broadcasting company, providing rock solid, professional
live audio services to thousands of content creators each month. Working at
Mixlr is empowering, fast paced and rewarding: we’re a talented, technology
focused team with a passion for building great products, from designing and
building powerful broadcast apps to seamlessly distributing live audio to
millions of listeners.

We're currently looking for:

* Full-Stack Developer | Ruby | [https://mixlr.workable.com/j/E446B6F0A7](https://mixlr.workable.com/j/E446B6F0A7)

* Front-End Developer | [https://mixlr.workable.com/j/597AEA4036](https://mixlr.workable.com/j/597AEA4036)

* C++ / Qt / QML Developer | [https://mixlr.workable.com/j/5CDAB153EA](https://mixlr.workable.com/j/5CDAB153EA)

* Growth Manager | [https://mixlr.workable.com/j/9281B651A8](https://mixlr.workable.com/j/9281B651A8)

* Product Manager | [https://mixlr.workable.com/j/82B0900885](https://mixlr.workable.com/j/82B0900885)

If you have and questions get in touch (jobs [at] mixlr [dot] com)

------
HawkWilson
Social Nature | Vancouver, BC | FT On-site |
[https://www.socialnature.com](https://www.socialnature.com)

At Social Nature we are leveraging the power of consumer influence to inspire
people to #trynatural products. Leading natural brands tap into our community
of 250,000+ Everyday Influencers to reach their target market in an authentic
way, as people trust friends more than ads.

We're expanding our product team in order to support scaling our operations.
Come join a small but mighty tech group where you will have an oversized
impact on our growth, company culture and develpment process. This is a great
opportunity to flex your muscles and learn something new no matter your
experience level. We take part in devops, web programming, database
architecture, artificial intelligence, user interface design and much more
everyday. Help us get to 1M members!

Our Tech Stack: ASP.NET Core MVC, HTML5/CSS3, Postgres, AWS with a touch of
AngularJS

More than anything we want to talk to talented folks who love what they do,
have opinions and get excited about software.

In particular the positions we are looking to fill are:

* Senior Software Engineer

* Back-End/Full Stack Developer

* Front-End/Web Developer

* Product Designer

See our careers page
([https://www.socialnature.com/careers](https://www.socialnature.com/careers))
or drop me a line at mike@socialnature.com

------
haskman
S&P Global | Full-Time Onsite | US - New York, Boston, Denver. India - Gurgaon

S&P Global is hiring functional programmers at various levels and locations in
US and India.

We are the Analytics Product Development Team, a relatively small group of
developers focused on building next generation financial models and
applications that leverage S&P's world-class data sets. Last year we launched
a re-imagined Portfolio Analytics product that helps investment managers of
all types measure the efficacy of their investment strategies and identify
areas of risk in their equity portfolios. Put your FP skills to use as we move
on to multiple asset classes, intraday analytics, and strategy modeling.

Functional Programming has a relatively long history here at S&P Global. We
build our back-end data calculation engine using purely-functional Scala in
2008 and have been building new models and expanding it ever since. We created
Ermine, a Haskell-like language featuring row types that can run on the JVM.
Ermine drives our templating, reporting, and database access, adding type-
safety to user-generated layouts. The new Portfolio Analytics is a single page
web application that makes extensive use of PureScript. All of this co-exists
in a diverse tech ecosystem that includes the JVM, .NET, and SQL Server.

We have a few open positions, so we are looking for developers with varying
levels of experience. Ideal candidates have FP experience, but we'd still like
to talk with you if you are just getting started with FP and are looking to
grow. Please email resumes or questions to smcfarland@spglobal.com.

------
kwc
Synlio ([https://www.synlio.com](https://www.synlio.com)) | Scottsdale, AZ |
FULL-TIME | ONSITE

Synlio delivers RFP automation software to property management companies.

We are looking for a solid software engineer who has experience in building
amazing user interface in Angular 2+. Our team members are required to handle
concerns ranging from front-end to back-end as well as design, architecture,
quality assurance, and operations. If you're an amazing front-end specialist
who genuinely wants to grow into other domains we will happily teach you.

Requirements

    
    
        + You're an incredible programmer and a thoughtful human being.
        + You've previously built significant production software actually used by other humans.
        + Those humans aren't angry with you.
        + You are comfortable with both DOM manipulation and SQL queries.
        + You're interested in having a lot of freedom *and* responsibility.
    

Nice To Haves

    
    
        + Javascript (ECMA 6+), SQL, Bash, C, Clojure
        + Angular, Node, Bootstrap, Koa
        + Linux, Nginx, AWS
    

Remote work and flexible schedules, open vacation, small team full of great
people. Come work with us and spend your time hacking and learning instead of
being stuck in silly meetings.

Want to learn more? kyle@synlio.com

------
lvanderwoude
Faithlife | Senior Full Stack Software Developer-Social Network | Bellingham,
WA or Chandler, AZ | Full-time | Onsite

Faithlife is a tech company committed to the Church. We build the world’s
premier Bible study software, along with an entire line of resources for
Christian living: Faithlife.com (an online community that connects Christians
from all around the world), Proclaim (a cloud-based church presentation tool),
Faithlife TV (video streaming service), the Faithlife Study Bible (the world’s
most advanced study Bible), and more.

Faithlife is looking for an experienced full-stack engineer with the knowledge
and skills to help build Faithlife Groups. Faithlife Groups is an online
community that helps people find and create fellowship wherever they are. You
will be someone who can work well in a diverse environment of different
languages and technologies. You should have expertise in responsive web and
single page applications, but you will also have opportunities in the
services, data, and architecture overall. You should also be able to provide
positive technical leadership.

Apply at
[https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareD...](https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareDeveloper)
or email devjobs@faithlife.com

Check out all the developer positions we have open here, under Software
Development: [https://faithlife.com/careers](https://faithlife.com/careers)

Please note that Faithlife will not sponsor applicants for work visas.

------
celltool
CellTool | Software Engineer | Munich, Germany | Full-time | Onsite

CellTool is a biomedical start-up which develops, produces and sells Raman
microscopes(Raman spectrometer combined with an inverted digital light and
fluorescence microscope). We are a small team with lots of individual
responsibilities and often need to quickly learn a new technology to solve our
tasks.

Our GUI is written in Python2.7 and Qt4 using the PyQt4 bindings and makes
extensive use of twisted for asynchronous communication and network
programming. If you are interested in developing laboratory and production-
ready software for a scientific instrument and would like to collaborate with
an interdisciplinary team specializing in electronics/embedded, biotechnology,
and data sciences. Then please read further about the job at :
[https://de.indeed.com/cmp/CellTool-GmbH/jobs/Software-
Engine...](https://de.indeed.com/cmp/CellTool-GmbH/jobs/Software-
Engineer-703f4926aec2c616)

If you are interested, please send us your CV (ideally including a link to
your public git profile) and cover letter to k.schuetze [at] celltool.de. Do
contact us if you have any questions.

CellTool GmbH [https://www.celltool.de](https://www.celltool.de)

------
fbuilesv
Catawiki | Engineers | Amsterdam, Assen | Full Time | ONSITE | VISA |
www.catawiki.com

As one of the fastest growing online companies in Europe we offer a great
opportunity for you to grow as a developer working with an amazing team of 60+
engineers inside one of the most diverse companies around.

We have vacancies for back-end, front-end, mobile and systems engineers. We're
also looking for one or two data-scientists. On a daily basis you'll work with
Ruby, JS, Swift, Java and Python, and if you're into lower level technologies
we have challenges for you helping us scale Nginx, MySQL, Redis and Hadoop,
all running in a multi-tenant environment (metal, AWS, GCP).

Our challenges today include migrating our old Rails platform, create a
seamless integration between our hosting providers and establishing sane
abstractions across all of our applications/services.

You can work from two locations in the Netherlands (Amsterdam and Assen) and
we've gotten pretty good at the whole relocation business, so even if you're
outside the country feel free to drop me a line at f.builes@catawik.nl with
your GitHub/resumé if you're interested in learning more (or visit our careers
page: [https://www.catawiki.com/jobs](https://www.catawiki.com/jobs)).

~~~
fbuilesv
The correct email is: f.builes@catawiki.nl!

------
kjekkmec
Pathgather | [http://pathgather.com](http://pathgather.com) \- ONSITE - New
York, NY (NYC)

At Pathgather, we believe that the best learning experiences at work are the
ones powered by employees. Our enterprise learning platform is used by some of
the largest companies in the world like Capital One, HP, Visa and Qualcomm to
help their employees find great learning content from any source, share
knowledge with their peers, and track their progress towards career goals -
and we've wrapped it all up into an experience that employees actually love to
use.

We're expanding our product and engineering teams and are looking for an
experienced product manager and QA engineer to join us to help make enterprise
learning better.

See the job posts below for details:

* PRODUCT MANAGER: [https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/0b5baaca-50b4-414e-95b2-927...](https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/0b5baaca-50b4-414e-95b2-9277020d2bbe?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

* SENIOR QA ENGINEER: [https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/425afbc5-29dd-42b9-a060-ba5...](https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/425afbc5-29dd-42b9-a060-ba54f92839f4?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Thanks!

------
samelawrence
Dragon Army | Full Time | ONSITE (Atlanta, GA - USA)

From the site: Dragon Army is an Atlanta-based mobile and innovation company.
We solve today's business challenges using the technology and innovation of
tomorrow. In the current market, we believe mobile represents the greatest
chance to build a true relationship with your customer, which is why we're
laser-focused in the space. Our team of experts, create rewarding experiences
that help our clients navigate today’s connected landscape.

I've been here less than a year, but it's a great place to work and the team
is a solid group of people who are individually good at their jobs. Together,
we get to work on some pretty interesting projects for our clients.
Additionally, we are incubating an internal game studio, through which we have
released four games to date and we are working on our fifth.

Current openings are listed on the site:
[http://dragonarmy.com/](http://dragonarmy.com/) \- current needs are
everything from PM/AM, iOS / Android Developers, Web Developers, QA, and back-
end Ruby Developers. We are growing quickly.

If you would like to apply through my ref link, you may do so:
[http://grnh.se/n85qu71](http://grnh.se/n85qu71)

------
ajpgrealish
BBOXX | Python Developer, Lead Python Developer, Frontend Angular Developer,
Mechanical Design Engineers | London | ONSITE,
[http://bboxx.co.uk/careers/](http://bboxx.co.uk/careers/)

BBOXX is a company developing proven solutions to provide affordable, clean
energy to off-grid communities in Africa, so far we have over 120,00
households accessing electricity through our systems. We are fully vertically
integrated, controlling every part of our customer experience. Our market
leading products and appliances coupled with our SMART Solar platform bring
machine-learning and customer experience optimisation to rural Africa. Our
ground-breaking financing structure has brought off-grid solar into the
World’s financial markets. Whilst our human centred and system design approach
to our retail business ensures that the BBOXX ecosystem is poised to massively
scale during 2018.

We are looking for Python Developers, Lead Python Developers, Frontend Angular
Developers and Mechanical Design Engineers to join the Engineering team in
London. To find out more go to
[http://bboxx.co.uk/careers/](http://bboxx.co.uk/careers/) and in your
application mention you saw this post.

~~~
hobolord
this is quite neat, do you do the control through hardware that BBOXX
installs, as in is everything proprietary?

~~~
ajpgrealish
Yes, the hardware product is designed by our team in London. It is connected
over a GSM conenction to a python backend which integrates with our customer
managment system which manages installs, payments and customer service. All of
these systems are designed and developed here, often based on existing open-
source solutions to best fit the customer need.

------
contingencies
Infinite Food | Mechanical Design Engineers / Mechanical Engineers | Shenzhen,
China | $neg + equity available | Full-time or REMOTE |
[http://8-food.com/](http://8-food.com/)

Early stage Shenzhen-based, Hong Kong registered company with two years of IP
seeking talented Mechanical Design Engineers with fluency in Solidworks.
Working language is English, Mandarin or regional languages well regarded.
Broad range of interesting work focusing on automation and industrial
products, rapid prototyping and iteration with supporting electrical,
software, logistics and machine learning engineers. Experience with CFD (heat,
fluid and airflow modeling), electrical and food safety regulation in any
market, experience with production in thermoform, injection molding, blow
molding, extrusion well regarded. Private office in Shenzhen (Houhai, near
HK/Shenzhen Wan border crossing). Physical presence encouraged but not a daily
requirement.

Mandarin speakers well regarded, but Chinese knowledge is not required. Clear
written technical communication in English is mandatory. Skills and experience
first, qualifications a distant second. We respect execution.

Email in profile, please include 'Candidate: Mechanical Engineer' in subject.
No recruiters.

------
RichardPrice
Academia.edu | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

Academia.edu’s mission is to get every paper ever written on the internet,
available for free.

Founded in 2008, Academia.edu is the leading online platform for academics
worldwide. Over 59 million academics are Academia.edu members, and have added
20 million papers. Academia.edu attracts over 30 million unique visitors a
month, and has raised more than $33 million from leading VC firms including
Khosla Ventures, True Ventures, Spark Capital and Tencent. Our work has
garnered favorable attention from trade and mainstream media including
Fortune, Wired, EdTech, Venture Beat, San Francisco Business Times, The
Economist, The Washington Post, TechCrunch, Scientific American and Forbes.

If you join Academia.edu, you'll be designing and building systems and
services to make our user base more productive in their academic work life.
You'll be working on such systems as:

\- communications and messaging tools to facilitate collaboration and feedback

\- a scalable peer review system to facilitate the verification of academic
research

\- a scalable news feed, highlighting the latest research in every field

\- tools and platforms that enable academics to publish directly on the
Academia social network

\- advanced search products and personalized analytics

We need mission-driven engineers to come and help us. Bijan Sabet from Spark
Capital writes "We believe open science is really important. We believe
Academia.edu is going to have a profound impact on the world."

We’ve turned cash flow positive, we’re generating profit, and we expect our
revenue to double in the next year. With a recent addition of capital from our
VCs, we are widening and deepening our free and premium products this year.
We’re moving to a larger space, while staying in downtown SF, near to all
public transportation sites.

We are looking to hire full stack and mobile software engineers, as well as
Product Managers. Technologies we use include Ruby, Rails, Postgres, DynamoDB,
React. For more information, visit
[http://academia.edu/hiring](http://academia.edu/hiring). If you are
interested to learn more, please email Richard Price at richard [at]
academia.edu

------
jakubk
Skyscanner | full-time senior and lead hires | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh,
Glasgow, Budapest, Sofia, Shenzhen | ONSITE, VISA
[https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/](https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/)

We're one of the biggest travel search products in the world. We have a unique
position in the market and are continuing our incredible growth as a tech
company. We'll soon be a top-100 website in the world by traffic.

Hiring at an experienced level in lots of disciplines: backend with
microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science & machine
learning, full stack (modern frontend + api skills), designers, product, iOS &
Android. Languages we like and have great tooling for: Java, Python,
JavaScript & NodeJS.

We have a number of offices in Europe, and are focusing on Scotland, London
and Barcelona in particular.

We want to hire great people to solve large-scale challenges and build
industry-leading new products. In short, if you've got good software industry
and tech company experience, know what best practices look like, and have the
drive to improve product and people around you, we're interested.

I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability here. We have room to
make decisions, move fast, and the encouragement to make things better. It's
exciting.

Please ping me an email at jakub.kadlubiec@skyscanner.net if you want me to
refer you, and/or have questions.

Permanent & onsite roles only. Relocation / visa assistance for senior roles.

------
saumyemit
Liv.ai | Software Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer | Bangalore, India |
Full-time

Hi from Liv.ai! We’re a small team of hackers and scientists based out of
Bangalore well funded by top VCs in India and part of the Microsoft
Accelerator here. We’re fueled by a vision to give voice to a billion Indians
through our state of the art deep learning infrastructure. We’re building our
our initial software team and need help with everything at the intersection of
infrastructure, software systems, data ingestion and storage and machine
learning for speech to text, natural language engines and other language
understanding systems.

Search Keywords: Deep learning, neural networks, machine learning, data
science, Android, NDK, cloud infrastructure, python, tensorflow,
microservices, dev ops, django

Prerequisites: * 2+ years hands on experience as a SWE or ML engineer in
industry * Excitement to learn a tremendous amount about AI, Scalability,
Backend Infrastructure, Web, Mobile

Perks: * Flexible working hours, develop when you are most productive * We
believe in creating a lifelong company by avoiding burnout and focusing on
long term impact * We value impact over hitting arbitrary deadlines * Frequent
team lunches, happy hours, and unlimited snacks at pantry

If you’re interested please send your resume at saumye@liv.ai with HN in the
title.

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | Full-Stack and Front-End Engineers | DC, SF | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME |
[https://www.givecampus.com/careers](https://www.givecampus.com/careers)

GiveCampus builds fundraising software for colleges, universities, and K-12
schools. The company is less than 3 years old and already serves more than 400
schools, including 30 of the Top 50-ranked colleges in the United States.
We're backed by Y Combinator and YC's CEO listed us among the 20 YC companies
that he expects to be a household name by 2020
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296)).
You can read a bit more about what we do in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions/?utm_term=.16ba309e4c4c)).

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, we're looking for both full-stack (Ruby on
Rails, Postgres) and front-end engineers with at least 2 years of professional
experience. Our current team was previously with Facebook, Amazon, and Intel.
Please no recruiters or dev shops.

Reach out to careers@givecampus.com with a bit about why you're passionate
about education, and a project you've working on that you're particularly
proud of.

------
yntema
Branch | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://branch.io](https://branch.io) | $100k-$150k + equity

Branch provides solutions that unify user measurement across different
devices, platforms, and channels. The introduction of mobile has divided
today’s businesses, causing inaccurate attribution and links that don’t work,
leading to wasted marketing spend and broken customer journeys. Branch fixes
that by providing a holistic view of various user touch points and ensuring
that links take the user to the right place on the site or app.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/branch](https://www.keyvalues.com/branch)

Here are our open roles (find all roles at our careers page:
[https://branch.io/careers/](https://branch.io/careers/)):

\- QA Automation Engineer: [http://grnh.se/sy3xuj1](http://grnh.se/sy3xuj1)

\- Software Engineer (Data Platform):
[http://grnh.se/e1pbkr1](http://grnh.se/e1pbkr1)

\- Data Scientist:
[https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=953311&ref=keyvalues](https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=953311&ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: React, Redux, Node, Java, Postgres, AWS

------
automatonsf
Plethora | Full Stack, Computational Geometry, QA Automation | San Francisco,
CA | [https://www.plethora.com/](https://www.plethora.com/)

Plethora is a manufacturing startup in SF's Dogpatch neighborhood. We develop
user-facing software that gives mechanical engineers feedback on their part
designs, and factory software that automates the production process.

We offer 6 weeks paid vacation, paid parental leave, health benefits, catered
lunch twice a week, and an in-house workshop/makerspace.

[https://jobs.lever.co/plethora/e18ad7e8-10c0-4793-857e-96504...](https://jobs.lever.co/plethora/e18ad7e8-10c0-4793-857e-965041cabf22)

[https://jobs.lever.co/plethora/ba052cd1-b131-43ac-
bef8-f9358...](https://jobs.lever.co/plethora/ba052cd1-b131-43ac-
bef8-f935846b35f1)

[https://jobs.lever.co/plethora/6828281f-ebfa-4eec-9c05-0e6b2...](https://jobs.lever.co/plethora/6828281f-ebfa-4eec-9c05-0e6b2fa4dd00)

[https://jobs.lever.co/plethora/fd27b4e5-f57e-44c3-94ee-29dda...](https://jobs.lever.co/plethora/fd27b4e5-f57e-44c3-94ee-29dda2129673)

------
i314159
Kentik | Software Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite/Remote, Full-Time |
kentik.com

Kentik is a database company masquerading as a network BI tool:
[https://www.kentik.com/inside-the-kentik-data-engine-
part-1](https://www.kentik.com/inside-the-kentik-data-engine-part-1). We wrote
a custom database in go, which at its heart works by taking a time range,
storing all events by time-slice and then at query time querying each time
segment in parallel. This is hidden behind a Postgres front end using the
foreign data wrapper interface PG provides. Then we tried to sell this product
and quickly realized that we need a data-visualization layer.

We're hiring someone primarily to work on our network anomaly detection
product -- [https://www.kentik.com/ddos-
detection/](https://www.kentik.com/ddos-detection/). This would be kinda a
split role, working in a React framework on the client side, node, and then a
go codebase which processes traffic data, checks if there's anything to alert
on, and then if so does some set of actions.

[https://www.kentik.com/careers](https://www.kentik.com/careers) if you are
interested.

------
Townley
National Journal (A property of Atlantic Media) | Senior Web Developer |
Washington DC | Full-time ONSITE

My team is looking to add another senior dev. Our stack includes Django,
Postgres, Nginx, Git, Jenkins, ElasticSearch, Mongo, and splatterings of much
more.

It's a fun, chill place to work. Great work-life balance, lots of chances to
try out whatever you'd like technology-wise, and good coworkers (3 devs, 1 PM,
and a 5-foot tall stuffed banana).

Job description and application are posted at
[http://atlanticmedia.theresumator.com/apply/jobs/details/ZJ9...](http://atlanticmedia.theresumator.com/apply/jobs/details/ZJ9Csc)?

National Journal, the premium provider of insightful reporting, essential
research and intelligence tools for those operating in Washington’s policy and
government arenas, seeks a Senior Web Developer to be jointly responsible for
the successful delivery of digital products. The Senior Web Developer will be
a key member of our team of developers and act as the architect of major
digital projects while helping to ensure that the work completed by the
development team is stable and efficient. This is not a management position,
but responsibilities will include mentorship of junior colleagues.

------
edizon
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

At Textio, we're changing the way people write. We predict how your writing
will perform based on previous real-world results from similar documents. We
have some of the largest companies in the world as customers, and we're hiring
engineers across the board to help us solve difficult problems. We have a
tight-knit, friendly, and experienced team, an incredible product, and a
bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: Director of Data, Backend Software Engineer, Infrastructure
Engineer, Data Engineer, Senior Data Engineer Frontend Software Engineer, Full
Stack Software Engineer, Senior Backend Software Engineer, Senior Data
Scientist, Senior Frontend Software Engineer, Senior Full Stack Software
Engineer, Senior NLP Software Engineer, Sales Development Representative,
Account Executive, Customer Success Engineer, VP of Sales, VP of People, VP of
Business Development, Technical Recruiter, Non-technical Recruiter

------
eabraham
Handy | Software Engineers | NYC | ONSITE

Https://www.handy.com/careers

Handy is changing the way the world buys services by connecting customers with
vetted, independent, local service professionals in a fast, convenient and
reliable way - at the tap of a button.

We are a collaborative team of about 100 people across marketing, ops,
customer support, product, data, finance and engineering, and our headquarters
is located in the Flatiron District, NYC.

Our stack is Javascript, Ruby on Rails, and MySQL but we believe that smart
engineers from any background can become effective on our codebase quickly.

I’m currently an Engineering Manager with almost 10 years of hands on software
experience. Feel free to reach out to me directly at eabrahamsen@<our domain>
if you have any questions.

Here is some recent news about Handy. [https://www.inc.com/nina-ojeda/amazon-
has-stiff-competition-...](https://www.inc.com/nina-ojeda/amazon-has-stiff-
competition-with-handys-new-wayfair-partnership.html)
[https://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2017/05/09/handy-ceo-oisin-
hanraha...](https://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2017/05/09/handy-ceo-oisin-hanrahan-
says-data-science-key-to-startups-model/)

------
deepmarket
(stealth start-up) | Business partner | Anywhere US | Part-time OK | REMOTE
(US-only) | up to 50% equity

I am looking for a business co-founder with up to 50% equity for a fully
automated e-commerce business based initially on drop-shipping high quality
items on Amazon and other platforms. In parallel, I am building an SaaS
(another company) exposing some of the functionality developed for this
purpose to 3rd party sellers and would like to have this new company as a
dogfooding business that is fully automated, profitable, growing and solid
(100% customer and platform satisfaction), instantly putting into use latest
tech I develop. I have already fully automated inventory ETL generation,
automated repricing, purging stale stock, retrieving orders, placing them at
suppliers and notifying customers about shipping. In addition, I am a Deep
Learning expert and work on NLP and TTS tech for automating client support as
well. Your role would be handling all administrative tasks, searching for new
high-quality suppliers, handling Amazon issues and initially customer support
until it is automated away. You need to be a US resident, ideally citizen,
working from anywhere/anytime you want, usually less than 1h/day. Contact me
on deepmarket@tuta.io.

~~~
arenaninja
Any chance you've blogged about developing this or have a github with this
sort of thing? I just started a deep learning course and I figure tackling
something like this could be an interesting project to try. Not the full
enchilada, but just nibble at some bits and get an idea on how it works

------
okhudeira
Marketing Attribution | Senior Frontend Engineer | Evanston, IL (with remote
days) | Full Time | On Site |
[http://marketingattribution.com](http://marketingattribution.com)

Marketing Attribution was founded and is run by Ross-boy Link, a seasoned
statistician and entrepreneur who’s been doing data science since before the
term was coined. Ross continues to actively participate in the development of
the product given his background in analytics and you’ll see him sling some
SAS or Python to experiment with a new way to crunch numbers.

We develop and support highly automated analytical software that uses cloud-
based statistical analysis of large marketing datasets to measure the
incremental sales that result from various media, allocate marketing spend to
the most efficient media, and connect to media buying systems to execute media
buys.

In short, we take the client’s sales and marketing data, run analytics on it
(our secret sauce), and from those results, tell the client where they should
start and/or stop spending on marketing (TV, Radio, Internet etc.).

We're hiring our 5th engineer:

\- Senior Frontend Engineer ([http://marketingattribution.com/jobs/senior-
frontend-enginee...](http://marketingattribution.com/jobs/senior-frontend-
engineer))

You're coming in on the ground floor. This is an entirely greenfield project
with no legacy code to maneuver around. The frontend was developed about 5
months ago and we're looking to accelerate the development of new features.

------
ratzo
ChemoWave | El Segundo, CA | ONSITE |
[http://chemowave.com](http://chemowave.com)

TTI develops software applications to chronicle and generate treatment
insights on the personal experiences of patients with high acuity or chronic
conditions. We recently launched an iTunes app for chemotherapy patients
(chemoWave); and we have aggressive plans to enhance our current software,
extend it to other platforms (including Android), and build new apps that
improve treatment experiences for other chronic diseases beyond cancer.

We’re looking for a smart, creative, and self-motivated individual who thrives
in a fast-paced startup environment. You’ll be focusing mainly on the Android
app, tackling new features, squashing bugs, and helping to keep the code base
clean. You will be part of a growing Tech Team that is focused on improving
the iOS app currently on the App Store, as well as building the new Android
version of the chemoWave app and submitting it to market.

You can email us at mikey [at] chemowave.com or apply at
[https://angel.co/treatment-technologies-
insights/jobs/311242...](https://angel.co/treatment-technologies-
insights/jobs/311242-junior-android-developer)

------
etsimm
HealthPrize | Software Dev | NYC / Norwalk, CT | REMOTE Full-time |
[https://www.healthprize.com/](https://www.healthprize.com/)

At HealthPrize, we are changing the way people think about their medication
and their health! Our growth is being fueled by work with leading brands in
life sciences such as Abbott, Walgreens, and Gilead. Join the close-knit
engineering team that designs & develops our industry leading patient
engagement platform and work with us to measurably improve the state of
healthcare globally.

Frontend Hypewords: React/Redux for our reference impl. but we use other PWA
stacks too - Vue.js/Vuex/Vuetify is next up

Backend Hypewords: Java/Kotlin, Amazon Aurora, Redis, Spring-Boot, Docker,
Swagger, API Gateway

Systems Hypewords: AWS, Terraform, Ansible, AWS ECS/EKS, RDS, Datadog

Senior Platform Engineer: [https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-205414-senior-platf...](https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-205414-senior-platf..).

Lead Site Reliability Engineer: [https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-208838-lead-systems...](https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-208838-lead-systems...).

------
currycoder
Gamer Network | Games Media | Brighton, UK | FULL-TIME ONSITE | Backend Web
Developer (Python) Posting: [http://jobs.gamesindustry.biz/gamer-
network/brighton/south-e...](http://jobs.gamesindustry.biz/gamer-
network/brighton/south-east/united-kingdom/uk-and-europe/backend-web-
developer-python-gamer-network-id95311)

Gamer Network is searching for a Backend Web Developer to join our experienced
in-house Platform team.

The Platform team is in the middle of an ambitious project to unify Gamer
Network’s award winning family of games sites on to a single common platform,
utilising cutting edge technologies to equip the company with a strong
foundation for the future. This is the opportunity for the right candidate to
be instrumental in shaping that platform.

Role Benefits: \- Work on a network of sites that serve billions of pageviews
per year. \- A relaxed office environment well located near the North Laine
area of Brighton and a short walk to the beach. \- Passionate colleagues --
across games editorial, events and sales -- who are a pleasure to work with.
\- Flexible working. \- The opportunity to attend company-wide retreats to
help run our world-class EGX games events in London and Birmingham.

Technologies: Python, Django, asyncio, node.js, rabbitmq, elasticsearch, Web
services, service oriented architectures, microservices.

We are looking for a candidate that is able to quickly get up to speed with
any web technology, but you’ll have an advantage with experience in the
technologies listed.

Email: careers@gamer-network.net

------
konpoly
Cubic Transportation Systems | Multiple Job Openings | Full-Time | Onsite |
San Diego, CA, USA

Current Openings:

Senior VHDL Engineer - [http://bit.ly/2Ewjc25](http://bit.ly/2Ewjc25)

Principal Systems Engineer - [http://bit.ly/2DTuwIx](http://bit.ly/2DTuwIx)

Principal Software DevOps Engineer (Unix)
-[http://bit.ly/2BLvPDM](http://bit.ly/2BLvPDM)

Senior Systems Automation Engineer -
[http://bit.ly/2ExQiPt](http://bit.ly/2ExQiPt)

Cubic is the leading integrator of payment and information solutions and
related services for intelligent travel applications. Cubic delivers
integrated systems for transportation and traffic management.

Basically we make the software and hardware that lets you pay for the bus &
subway. We are growing and recently won some major contracts
([https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/23/16521456/nyc-mta-
subway-...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/23/16521456/nyc-mta-subway-bus-
smartphone-fare-metrocard)) &
([http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/business/technology/sd-f...](http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/business/technology/sd-
fi-boston-cubic-20171121-story.html)).

Feel free to reach out with questions or for a referral at
Konstantin.Polyashenko@cubic.com.

------
Trill_AI
Trill A.I. | Machine Learning Engineer and Full-Stack Engineer |
Cary/Raleigh/Durham, NC | Onsite | Full-Time | Competitive salary + equity +
benefits

Trill A.I. is an artificial intelligence company that provides augmented
intelligence solutions to assist investment managers and financial advisors
with tasks such as investment analysis, idea generation, and security
selection to enhance research productivity and investment performance. For
more information, visit: [http://trill.ai/](http://trill.ai/)

We are looking for an experienced full-stack engineer and machine-learning
engineer to join our team! The full-stack role includes both front-end and
back-end development for a web application. The machine-learning role includes
performing applied research and building back-end software components.
Software engineering experience required, financial experience a plus!

Our stack is: Python, AWS, Django, Keras, MySQL

For full job descriptions and to apply online, visit:
[https://www.indeedjobs.com/trill-
ai-589246f/_hl/en_US](https://www.indeedjobs.com/trill-ai-589246f/_hl/en_US)
You can also email your resume to: miki "at" trill.ai

------
osmihi
Kipsu | Senior Software Engineer | Minneapolis, MN | Onsite | Full-Time

[http://kipsu.io/3gB](http://kipsu.io/3gB)

Kipsu is a six-year old, bootstrapped software company whose messaging tools
keep personal connections at the heart of service. We're hiring driven,
curious developers with 3 - 5 years of experience to become a vital part of
our engineering team of 13 and help us build the next phase of our software
platform.

What to expect:

• Design systems, select technologies, drive meaningful changes, and help
shape the culture as a key player on our team.

• Embrace DevOps not just as jargon but as a philosophy.

• A culture of learning and take a “no fear” attitude toward solving
interesting problems.

• Blameless sprint retrospectives with a focus on experimentation and
continuous improvement.

• Plenty of opportunities for leadership from day one as we scale.

• Reliance on OO principles and solid coding practices. Our stack includes
apps and services in PHP, Javascript / Node.js, Go, Python, and Swift.

Our team members are given the trust and license to excel at their jobs, and
are supported along the way to continuously grow.

If you’re interested in learning more from our VP of Talent, we welcome you to
text us at (612) 400-7222, email us at resume@kipsu.com, or to view our full
job description at [http://kipsu.io/3gB](http://kipsu.io/3gB) and apply.
Either way, a human will get back to you!

------
FabioFleitas
Tesorio (YC S'15) | Lead Data Scientist, Senior Full-Stack Engineers, Senior
Backend Engineers | Burlingame, CA | ONSITE
[https://www.tesorio.com/careers/](https://www.tesorio.com/careers/)

* Lead Data Scientist: lead our ML/data science efforts (Python3)

* Senior Backend Engineer: build microservices to interconnect accounting software & work on our webapp's backend (Python/Django)

* Senior Full Stack Engineer: work with our frontend stack (React/ES6) & our backend stack (Python/Django)

* Apply to any of these roles here: [https://www.tesorio.com/careers/](https://www.tesorio.com/careers/)

Tesorio (YC S15) is a cash management platform that streamlines B2B
collections, currency exposure analysis, and trade working capital
forecasting. Our goal is not to just automate existing workflows but to
proactively surface insights which help our clients find better ways to
coordinate their teams and de-risk their bottom line.

We are developing machine learning algorithms to understand business cash
needs, predictive algorithms to forecast future cash flow, and a sleek UI/UX
to make our products enjoyable to work with.

We raised a seed round led by top investors including First Round Capital
(Uber + Warby Parker), Floodgate Capital (Twitter + Lyft), Fuel Capital (Layer
+ CoreOS), Red Swan (Coinbase + Buffer), Slow Ventures (early Facebook team),
Hillsven Capital (founders of Ariba), and Paul Buchheit (creator of Gmail, YC
Partner).

------
SamirGTalwar
Prodo.AI | London, UK | Full-time | ONSITE

Humans spend too much time writing code for machines. We make machines write
code for humans.

Prodo.AI are hiring people to solve hard problems in Machine Learning for
Programming. We're looking for:

    
    
      - AI/ML researchers to apply deep learning to code (https://prodo.ai/research)
      - data engineers to create data pipelines and internal products to analyse large volumes of code (https://prodo.ai/data)
      - infrastructure engineers to create and maintain our experiment pipeline (https://prodo.ai/infrastructure)
    

Why us?

    
    
      - work with smart machines and nice people
      - exciting mission, with a positive impact
      - freedom to work on your own creative ideas
      - inclusive and empowering working environment
      - flexible hours and flexible work style
      - safe place to learn and experiment without blame
      - close synergy between research and engineering
      - support and mentorship from respected experts
      - generous compensations, salary and equity
      - based in the heart of London, UK
    

More details at [https://prodo.ai/jobs](https://prodo.ai/jobs). Email us at
jobs@prodo.ai. Come join us.

------
dflenniken
Brain Health Registry | Full Stack - Technical Lead | San Francisco | ONSITE

The Brain Health Registry is aimed at accelerating the development of cures
for brain disorders by driving down the time and cost of finding research
participants through an online registry which connects interested participants
with eligible research studies. The registry is run by an innovative,
experienced, and well funded group of scientists at the University of
California, San Francisco who are developing high-impact tools which will
revolutionize the way brain disorders, especially Alzheimer’s disease, are
diagnosed and treated. The most rewarding part of our work is the passionate
belief that what we are doing will ultimately impact the health of millions.

Our Stack: C#, ASP.NET MVC5, SQL Server, Azure, React.js

Duties Include: Planning Sprints, Coding, Reviewing Code & Mentoring

Core Responsibilities: Own the quality & correctness of the codebase and the
development schedule

Decent salary, solid benefits, awesome coworkers, laptop, stunning location
(Lands End)

Should be smart, get things done, and have some fun.

[https://rew21.ultipro.com/NOR1032/jobboard/JobDetails.aspx?_...](https://rew21.ultipro.com/NOR1032/jobboard/JobDetails.aspx?__ID=*1C8258F68A583DA4)

------
novocaine
Memrise | Full-Stack (Python) & Mobile Engineers | London (relocation
available) | [https://www.memrise.com](https://www.memrise.com)

Memrise gives people learning superpowers. We aim to help anyone achieve
confident, real-world language skills in just a few short months; our product
is innovative and fun, and it delivers the goods.

Last year, we won the "App of the Year 2017" at the Google Play Awards. With
near zero marketing spend we've grown organically to tens of millions of
users, and we're already profitable with a team of 55 (comprising 37
nationalities).

We are expanding and looking to fill the following roles immediately:

* Mid-level and Senior Full Stack Engineers

* Senior iOS Engineer

* Senior Android Engineer

We use Python 3.6 / Django / MySQL running on Kubernetes for the backend and
React/Redux on the frontend. The iOS and Android apps are regularly featured
native apps written in Obj-C/Swift and Java.

We also have some ML-based features to work on using Tensorflow / Keras /
CoreML (NLP and image processing).

If you're interested in any of these engineering jobs - or if you are just
awesome and think we'd be a good place to show off your talents - please apply
at [https://www.memrise.com/jobs/](https://www.memrise.com/jobs/)

If you don't see a specific role on the jobs page that you fit, please apply
for the "Speculative Application".

------
mattiasgunneras
Luster | Brooklyn, New York, NYC - ONSITE | Full Stack Engineer

Do you want to write apps for a flipdot screen? [https://luster.cc/flip-
disc/](https://luster.cc/flip-disc/)

We provide high-tech, high-end experiences for events. We have a passion for
bringing smart technologies to the event industry. We believe that event
organizers should have access to fun and attractive activations for the
guests, and at the same time have full insight into the success of their
activations via GA style online dashboards. The ethos with our products is to
bring the online and the offline worlds closer together by building custom
hardware and software.

This is a unique developer opportunity. Luster is a small 20 person
bootstrapped (profitable) company. We grew our revenue by 120% in 2017. We
have relied on our sister company (breakfastny.com) for engineering needs up
until now. Our tech team is tiny, you will play a big role in the future of
our business. You’ll be wearing many different hats and be one of the first
tech hires for the company.

Read more here: [ [https://luster.cc/careers/](https://luster.cc/careers/) ]

Let me know if you are interested! mattias@luster.cc

------
olieidel
Merantix | {Machine Intelligence, Data, Frontend, Backend} Engineer | Berlin |
Full-Time, Internship, Onsite, Visa assistance |
[http://www.merantix.com](http://www.merantix.com)

Merantix conceptualizes, builds and scales AI ventures. Our team is made up of
entrepreneurs, scientists, physicians and engineers from premier universities
in Europe and North America. Many of us have PhD’s and work experience at top
tech companies. We’re based in Europe’s startup capital, Berlin, and are
growing quickly!

We are looking for Data and Machine Intelligence Engineers to join our core
team to help us develop impactful applications of machine learning across a
range of fields. We deploy to Google Cloud Platform, leveraging Tensorflow,
Apache Beam, Google Cloud ML, and Docker.

You will:

    
    
      * Research and prototype state-of-the-art deep learning models
    
      * Design terabyte-scale data pipelines
    
      * Iterate on building and analyzing products to uncover scalable businesses
    

Further, we're also hiring Frontend and Backend engineers for our medical
project team which is making healthcare more efficient through machine
learning.

There, you will:

    
    
      * Work on a very challenging browser-based medical application in ClojureScript
    
      * Have a tight and efficient feedback-loop with physicians (two of which work here full-time)
    
      * Interface with our Machine Learning models.
    
    

Have a look at our job openings here:
[https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/](https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/)

~~~
nikhilranjan7
Hi, I have experience in machine learning. I have just finished my research
internship in NLP from NTU, Singapore. Looking for summer internship
opportunity in the same field. Also looking for full-time opportunities after
that. Please have a look at my resume here:
[https://goo.gl/h3HJCF](https://goo.gl/h3HJCF) .

------
misiti3780
Math and Pencil | Software Engineer | Anywhere/NYC | Full-time |
[https://www.mathandpencil.com](https://www.mathandpencil.com)

We are a small full-stack consulting agency with locations on the US East and
West coast (Seattle, DC, Philly, NYC, Maryland, and Buffalo). I'm looking for
a talented python developer looking to work remotely full-time building
applications using:

React/Redux/Jest/Websockets, Python(Django), Postgres/Redis, AWS/S3/Ubuntu,
CircleCI/Jenkins

My client is a well-funded start-up changing the ways in which hurricane
insurance is bought/sold/and priced. We are building extremely exciting real-
time technologies and you will have a lot of leverage/ownership of the
product/features you are building. The team comes from a wide variety of
schools and submission (UVA, Stanford UMD, UMICH, etc), and you will have a
ton of flexibility with work hours and work-life balance (the team is 3 years
old has has an attrition rate of 0%).

If you are located in or near NYC a plus, but it shouldn't matter for the
right candidate. You will need to have a 4 year degree in a technical subject
for this specific contract.

For more info: joseph dot misiti @ mathandpencil.com

------
eli
Industry Dive | [https://industrydive.com/jobs](https://industrydive.com/jobs)
| Washington, DC | ONSITE F/T

Industry Dive is a profitable, growing, six-year old B2B media company that
provides business news and analysis to millions of executives in a dozen
different industries. See e.g. utilitydive.com or retaildive.com or
marketingdive.com

SOFTWARE ENGINEER

We're expanding our team and are seeking a Software Engineer. We are mostly a
Python shop and our major projects include a CMS built on Django and a Data
Warehousing ETL built on Apache Airflow. The best candidates are self-
motivated, entrepreneurial, curious, collaborative, and enjoy working on a
variety of different projects and technologies. This position reports to the
CTO (me). More at [https://www.industrydive.com/job-listing/software-
engineer/](https://www.industrydive.com/job-listing/software-engineer/)

VP OF ENGINEERING

We are looking for a passionate software engineering leader who can help grow
and evolve our software development capabilities. The VP of Engineering is
responsible for providing vision, leadership and management to our 10-person
(and growing!) software team. This is a new position that reports to the CTO.
The ideal candidate has a strong technical background and a track record of
managing and scaling teams. Job description not yet online, but please contact
me for more details: eli-at-industrydive.com

( _We also have a variety of openings for business writers & reporters as well
as summer internships._)

------
jelly-alex
Jellyfish | Software Engineers (ML experience a plus) | Boston, MA | Full-Time
| ONSITE

ABOUT JELLYFISH

Jellyfish is an small, early-stage venture-funded startup creating a platform
that will change the way software development happens. We're looking for a
full-stack engineer and a backend architect to join our 5-person founding team
here in Boston, MA. At this time we aren't prepared to offer H1B/Visa
sponsorship or remote work.

JOB DESCRIPTION Currently, we are working closely with our customers to
rapidly prototype, build, and refine the Jellyfish platform. We are using a
Django stack (Python 3, Django, Postgres) hosted on AWS, so experience with
these technologies is a plus. We are also seeking to augment the team with
someone with substantial experience with toolkits like scikit-learn.

ABOUT YOU Ideal candidates will have two or more years experience building
software and a bachelor's degree in a computer-science-adjacent field. We will
also consider equivalent experience in lieu of a degree. Familiarity with
building and bringing software to market is a huge plus. As we are an early-
stage startup there is the standard caveat: we're working quite hard to
quickly bring this to market, so there will be a non-zero amount of
unpredictability. The flip side of that is, of course, the opportunity to join
an early-stage startup working on an interesting idea.

TECH STACK

Python (Django, NumPy), PostgreSQL, AWS, Nginx

COMPENSATION Competitive salary plus equity grant

Email resumes to jobs [at] jelly.ai or you can contact me directly asm [at]
jelly.ai with questions.

~~~
vram22
Please don't use the synonym of "distant" that looks like r3mote, except in
the way it is meant to be used in the header of your comment, otherwise
kristopolous' console script mentioned in the header of this HN thread will
"detect" your job posting as one that _allows_ "distant" people for the role,
instead of not.

See what I did there?

------
parasight
Sennheiser Streaming Technologies GmbH | Hamburg, Germany | ONSITE | Full-time
| Several Roles: Business Development Manager, QA Engineer, DevOps Engineer,
Software Engineer "Cloud Development", Software Engineer "Full Stack
Development"

You want to break new grounds? Join the Sennheiser Streaming Technologies Team
in Hamburg (Germany) which works on The Future of Audio!

Sennheiser is one of the world's leading manufacturers of premium electro-
acoustic products. For over 70 years, we have been collaborating with our
international customers on brilliant sound. Sennheiser headphones, microphones
and audio systems reflect our passion for perfect sound. We currently employ
more than 2,800 people around the world, delivering the most innovative
solutions for the highest electro-acoustic demands.

We are looking for:

* Business Development Manager: [https://lnkd.in/dH92zYf](https://lnkd.in/dH92zYf)

* Software Engineer "Full-Stack": [https://lnkd.in/dEHNTKJ](https://lnkd.in/dEHNTKJ)

* Software Engineer "Cloud": [https://lnkd.in/d5GMRBG](https://lnkd.in/d5GMRBG)

* QA Engineer: [https://lnkd.in/d8DENzu](https://lnkd.in/d8DENzu)

* DevOps Engineer: [https://lnkd.in/dXZPtFZ](https://lnkd.in/dXZPtFZ)

If you're interested, please send your CV to jobs@sennheiser.com

~~~
DeepYogurt
Are there any language requirements?

------
SpotHeroHiring
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com)

SpotHero is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation
industry. With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

Engineering Manager, HeroTech (IoT) Team -
[https://spothero.com/careers/996095](https://spothero.com/careers/996095)
(Chicago or Baltimore)

Senior Engineering Manager, Operations -
[https://spothero.com/careers/988529](https://spothero.com/careers/988529)
(Chicago or Baltimore)

Senior Engineer, Consumer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1019222](https://spothero.com/careers/1019222)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Engineer, Search -
[https://spothero.com/careers/988520](https://spothero.com/careers/988520)
(Chicago or remote)

Staff Engineer, Consumer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/993048](https://spothero.com/careers/993048)
(Chicago or remote)

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any GitHub
account, LinkedIn profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

------
ivan_ah
Learning Equality | Python & Full-Stack | San Diego | ONSITE (preferred) or
REMOTE | Full-time

We're a non-profit based out of UCSD working on open source educational
software that runs on desktops, tablets, and mobile phones. We have a proved
track record of shipping: our first project, an offline web application for
viewing Khan Academy videos and exercises called KA-Lite is used all over the
world: [https://learningequality.org/ka-
lite/map/](https://learningequality.org/ka-lite/map/) We've taken all the
lessons from user feedback to build Kolibri
[http://learningequality.org/kolibri/](http://learningequality.org/kolibri/)
that is a universal player for educational content from any source. We're also
building a full pipeline of tools to support the creation, remixing, and
distribution of open educational resources (OER), and creating supportive
tools for innovative pedagogy. See
[https://github.com/learningequality/](https://github.com/learningequality/)

We use Django + Vue.js as our web stack and do a lot of Python scripting for
content ETL, devops, and process automation.

If you've got expert-level Python and js skills, we want to talk to you. Come
join our team of educators, designers, developers, and implementation
specialists, and help us improve the learning experience for millions of kids
around the world:
[https://learningequality.org/about/jobs/](https://learningequality.org/about/jobs/)

------
KurtisL
SigOpt | San Francisco, CA.

Developer Evangelist: Full time, Onsite.

SigOpt is looking to hire our first developer evangelist. You’ll be the public
face of SigOpt by writing blogs, giving talks, and bringing Bayesian
optimization to the world. You’ll make blogs, examples, videos and more that
developers around the world will see and use in both academia and industry.

Responsibilities: -Rapid prototyping and production of new SigOpt integrations
with popular machine learning libraries and data science tools (examples in
our gallery and github) -Write technical blog posts on the SigOpt blog and
with our partners (AWS, NVIDIA, Intel examples) -Give technical talks about
SigOpt and use cases at machine learning conferences, meetups, and corporate
campuses (job may require up to 25% of time traveling) -Help support SigOpt
exhibitor teams at conferences

Requirements: -Strong written and oral communication skills -College or
graduate degree in a technical field -Minimum 1 year experience as a software
engineer or data scientist

Pluses: -Open source experience -Content marketing experience -Experience with
a variety of machine learning and data science tools

More information at [https://sigopt.com/careers](https://sigopt.com/careers)

------
d3sandoval
Discuss.io | Seattle, Washington | Senior Software Engineer - Backend | Full-
time

At Discuss.io, we enable brands to connect and speak directly with consumers
around the globe and in real-time. At our core, we’re a technology company
with a mission to democratize the multi-billion dollar market research
industry. Funded by Unilever Ventures and other private investors, we are
bringing the traditional, long, and arduous process of conducting market
research into the digital age through our online, live video platform. Today,
Discuss.io is working with many of the world's leading brands, including
Unilever, PepsiCo, Danone, Nestle, and Mondelez, among others.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer to help us design, evolve, and
scale our SaaS video conferencing platform to the next level. This opportunity
combines cutting-edge AWS Cloud Services, deployment processes,
videoconferencing (WebRTC) and 3rd party service integrations to deliver a
unique offering with a great mission of helping people connect with each
other. And we're growing at over 100% YoY!

[https://discussio.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=53](https://discussio.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=53)

------
ethos-meiji
Ethos ([https://ethos.io](https://ethos.io)) | Senior Engineers | REMOTE |
Full-Time

Ethos.io is the people-powered cryptocurrency platform. Unlock the future of
investment. Empower the world. Our mission is to make the daunting
cryptocurrency market accessible to everyone, accelerate adoption of
blockchain technology and democratize ownership of cryptocurrencies. Ethos
harnesses the power of design, technology and social intelligence to create a
breakthrough solution that will enable everyone to participate in the New
Economy. We’re putting the power back in the hands of the people – where it
belongs. Join us.

You will be working intimately with a fully-remote and highly talented team of
software engineers, a world-class creative team, a highly-technical leadership
team, and seasoned financial strategists.

We are actively expanding, and hiring experienced talent in the following
roles:

\- Senior Javascript Engineer: NodeJS / Typescript, Blockchain, GraphQL,
Protobuf, NATS, PostgreSQL, Docker + Docker Compose, Kubernetes.

\- Senior Ruby on Rails Engineer: Ruby on Rails 5.1+, GraphQL, PostgreSQL,
Docker, Kubernetes.

Benefits: Own your own projects from conception to launch. The option of
getting paid in cryptocurrency. Make a direct impact on the success of our
ambitious cryptocurrency project. Work from home / fully remote team, and
whenever you work best (flexible hours). Access to our passionate and global
Ethos community. Changing the world through financial empowerment in a deeply-
gratifying way.

Hit me up at meiji+hn@ethos.io, and mention you found us on HN!

------
mybuilder
MyBuilder | PHP Developer | London, England | £50k - £75k

MyBuilder.com helps homeowners find reliable tradesmen through the power of
online reviews. We’re a market leader in the UK and are part of IAC, a well
known New York based internet group (Tripadvisor, Vimeo, Match.com, Tinder,
HomeAdvisor, etc.). MyBuilder operates throughout the UK and our head office
is located in Clerkenwell, Central London. Our office reflects our unique
culture: we have an office bar, a staff band and colleagues who cook each
other lunch.

We want to work with people who are curious, honest, courageous and passionate
- if that sounds like you and you want to work for an innovative, successful
web business helping homeowners to find reliable tradespeople, then you may
have found a new home.

Software development at MyBuilder

Our focus is to produce high quality, working and tested code which not only
keeps us happy and productive, but also helps the business to succeed. Our
development process has been honed through exploring various flavours of agile
and we believe that our way of working helps us get the right things done at
the right time.

Our current main technology stack is:

Symfony on PHP 5.6/7.1 PostgreSQL Apache, Nginx Varnish ReactJS, Redux/Flux

We practice clean code and have been using DDD at MyBuilder for over 3 years.

We have open sourced a number of our tools and happily contribute back to
projects we use.

Please apply for this role here:
[https://mybuilder.workable.com/j/BF5BA33DD7](https://mybuilder.workable.com/j/BF5BA33DD7)

------
lisasburke1
Center for Clinical Data Science | ETL Data Engineer |Boston, Ma. |ONSITE |
Full-Time

Help us discover the future of medicine and invent the next generation of
healthcare. We are leading the change with the development of next-generation
informatics and machine learning applications.

Hiring an Engineer who can write clean, maintainable performance code ensuring
data is flowing smoothly between source and destination.

Comfortable transforming, normalizing and merging multiple sources of data in
both batch and streaming environments.

Build pipelines that feed data scientists with data: Develop and manage
extraction tools, wrap the data, and send it forward in the data pipeline.
Correct, transform and enrich the data. Quickly and efficiently load bulk
data. Work tightly with the broader machine learning and software teams to
identify the path to a successful product.

Fluent in Python. Expert knowledge of database software (SQL + variants,
MongoDB) and distributed computing (i.e. Hadoop, Spark) are strongly
preferred. Familiarity with Node.js, Flask, Express, micro services with
containers, and .NET are strong pluses.

You can email directly or apply online:

[https://www.clindatsci.com/etl-data-engineer](https://www.clindatsci.com/etl-
data-engineer)

------
waschl
MBition | Software Engineers | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | mbition.io

MBition is a 100% subsidiary of Daimler AG (Mercedes-Benz) and is located in
Berlin. We combine the spirit and the flexibility of a start-up with the
resources and capabilities of a global active premium car manufacturing
company. MBition concentrates on the series development of infotainment
platforms, navigation software, location-based services and user experience /
user interface.

We are currently searching for a lot of software developers in the area of in-
vehicle infotainment software, including but not only Linux Kernel and device
driver developers, base platform developers, and application developers.

Most of us develop in C/C++ with standard tools like Gitlab and Jenkins. As
far as I can judge we offer above-average salary, good work-life-balance and a
quite comfortable environment.

[http://jobs.daimler.com/job/149561/software-engineer-
infotai...](http://jobs.daimler.com/job/149561/software-engineer-infotainment-
platform.html?lang=en)

Current location is Mindspace Krausenstraße, Berlin-Mitte; as we are ramping
up drastically we will move into a newly-built building near the TU Berlin in
Q4/2018.

~~~
orionnepa
Hey,

Would like to contact with you regarding the opportunities.

Had some questions regarding the company etc.

------
cosenal
Yieldify | Software Engineer (UI, Backend, Tag, Data Infrastructure), SDET |
London | Onsite | Full-time | [https://www.yieldify.com/careers-at-
yieldify/](https://www.yieldify.com/careers-at-yieldify/)

Yieldify is a MarTech company that helps e-commerce marketers generate more
sales by making it easy for them to optimise their customer journeys. We
launched our new Yieldify Conversion Platform one year ago and to date, we've
delivered over 50,000 campaigns for over 500 brands on more than 1,000
websites globally, which include some of the world's most recognisable brands,
including Marks and Spencer, Domino’s Pizza, Omni Hotels and Anthropologie.

We work on weekly sprints and we ship code into production on a weekly basis;
As the engineer team works very closely with the product team, you will be
encouraged to influence the product roadmap. We work with a dedicated DevOps
team to manage infrastructure, deployments and CI systems.

Among fun perks, we host biweekly tech talks on a wide variety of subjects
(recent examples: Ethereum, SimHash) and some of us have started a Category
Theory study group. Did I mention we are trying to bootstrap our own football
team? :)

The main stack and the newest services are in Typescript, most of the frontend
is in Angular 4, whereas the data pipeline is written in Go/Python and
Hadoop/Spark. Almost everything here is Docker-ized and the deployment of all
the services is fully on AWS.

For more details on the data engineer position, feel free to DM me on Twitter.
For all other positions you can email Cerian at cerian.thomas@yieldify.com
(please mention HN).

------
reza_n
Varnish Software | Software Engineer | London, UK

Varnish Software is the company behind Varnish Cache. Varnish Software works
with top global enterprises helping them use Varnish Cache to increase web
performance and to build private CDNs, consumer CDNs, and advanced edge
platforms.

At Varnish Software, we take pride in our software and products and we value
innovation. We strive to hire team members who share these values. We offer an
open, honest, and international culture in a laid back and stimulating work
environment. You will be working with some of the most brightest and talented
people in the industry. We offer competitive salaries, full benefits, generous
vacation time, and much more.

Job description:

* Create, develop and maintain Varnish products and solutions

* Provide technical guidance and industry best practices to customers

* Interact with prospects during the sales process

* Hacking on various projects (side projects encouraged)

* International travel for customer meetings, conferences, and office workshops

Desired skills and experience:

* Experience with Varnish Cache and VCL

* Experience with C, scripting languages, Linux programming

* Good understanding of TCP and HTTP protocols and troubleshooting tools

* Comfortable explaining technical solutions and details to a non-technical audience

* Public speaking or writing experience is a plus

To apply, please send your resume or questions to jobs@varnish-software.com

------
jobs_Roku
Roku | Onsite | Los Gatos, CA ( _Los Angeles is option) | Full-time | Priority
SWE Positions

Sr SWE, PAL - Embedded Linux, C++ -
[http://grnh.se/8625wa1](http://grnh.se/8625wa1)

Sr SWE, RAF - Scripting and building SDK for Ad Framework
[http://grnh.se/q5wv2o1](http://grnh.se/q5wv2o1)

_Sr SWE, UI Framework - Embedded Linux, C++, and UI (duh)
[http://grnh.se/ugq8lj1](http://grnh.se/ugq8lj1)

Dir SWE - [http://grnh.se/wo0b611](http://grnh.se/wo0b611)

Sr SWE, Wireless - BT [http://grnh.se/jwqmly1](http://grnh.se/jwqmly1)

Sr SWE, Ads - [http://grnh.se/yjlqf21](http://grnh.se/yjlqf21)

Sr SWE, RokuPay - [http://grnh.se/1bnkr21](http://grnh.se/1bnkr21)

SDET, Cloud - Python [http://grnh.se/pq4f1w1](http://grnh.se/pq4f1w1)

Full List of Positions: [http://grnh.se/bum8or1](http://grnh.se/bum8or1)

It is a great time to be in the Streaming Business :)

------
karatcate
Karat is re-engineering the technical interview. We augment engineering
organizations by conducting the first-rounds of technical interviews on their
behalf. Our service saves material engineering time and drives a highly
responsive and consistent experience for candidates. Karat continuously
invests in cutting-edge interview methodologies with an aim of reducing bias
and letting candidates demonstrate their true ability.

We operate as strategic partners for engineering leaders at the world's
leading technology companies including Jet, MuleSoft, Roblox, Intuit, Ten-X,
Minted and many more.

Senior Software Engineer: Seattle, WA (relocation offered)
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/7d70ca8a-2ed6-49a3-8403-b842ceab...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/7d70ca8a-2ed6-49a3-8403-b842ceabb60b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HNWH)

Freelance Expert Interviewer: Remote - Flexible Hours- 10-40hrs a week
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HNWH)

~~~
seishun
Do you sponsor visas?

~~~
karatcate
We haven't sponsored anyone before but would be open to it

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP| Developers| Radnor, PA, USA| On-site| Full-
time.

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years. SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined
implementation of empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our
highly productive team works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing
extensive data sets, technology and the scientific method to devise and employ
trading strategies throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We are seeking highly driven, production-oriented developers who possess
strong technical skills and the ability to work in a fast-paced collaborative
environment.

We are currently hiring for the following Developer roles:

Implementation Developer: [http://grnh.se/2c8uwp1](http://grnh.se/2c8uwp1)

C++ Market Data Feeds Developer:
[http://grnh.se/lu5pcr1](http://grnh.se/lu5pcr1)

Execution Developer: [http://grnh.se/4dyvat1](http://grnh.se/4dyvat1)

Please visit our website for more information: www.scm-lp.com

------
logicuce
Urban Ladder | E Commerce | Multiple Engineering Positions | Onsite in
Bangalore, India | Full Time

Urban Ladder is a tech powered furniture retailer in India. After leading the
online furniture retailing, we are now rapidly expanding to offline retail as
well.

Positions:

* Senior Web Developers — React, ES6/7/8, Core JS, CSS3, HTML5

* DevOps Engineers — AWS, CI/CD, HTTP/2, Docker, K8s

* Backend Engineers — Ruby (RoR, Grape), Go, Java, Microservices

* iOS Engineers — Swift, React Native, Unity

To have a glimpse of things we are upto, look under the hood of our mobile
website ([https://www.urbanladder.com](https://www.urbanladder.com)). We are
in process of transforming experiences across our web properties (including
desktop website) and that makes it an excellent time to join!

We are looking for programmers with high regards to clean, performant, and
secure code. In recent times, our team has invested a lot in shipping code
which adheres to the style guides and stringent code review process the team
has put in place. We need skilled developers who can leverage, or better
evolve, this ecosystem to deliver features in a fast paced environment.

We are a lean and nimble team of engineers and believe in working with right
tools to deliver our best. We have an excellent professional learning
environment for people who want to grow at an accelerated pace. We encourage
open source contributions from team members and are open to open sourcing
things we build.

Email us at jobs@urbanladder.com with your resume (and questions if any!)

------
jakozaur
Sumo Logic | Backend Engineer | Warsaw, Poland | Onsite, Visa

We do grep and top on steroids in the cloud. Huge scale, exciting tech (AWS,
Scala, distributed systems)...
[https://www.sumologic.com](https://www.sumologic.com)

Backend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/267415](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/267415)

------
swaggingag
Propel(x) | [https://www.propelx.com](https://www.propelx.com) | San Francisco
| Full Time | ONSITE

Are you passionate about helping deep technology startups tell their story and
raise funding to develop breakthroughs that change the world? At Propel(x),
we’ve built a platform to connect early-stage startups, investors, and
scientific advisors to support bleeding-edge innovation, such as space
propulsion, gene therapies, blockchain, computational biology, new materials,
and more.

Tech stack: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, and PostgreSQL.

Within 3 months, you’ll * Build intuitive and functional web interfaces for
our customers

* Build automation and tools for our internal teams

* Dive deep into launching features that strengthen the community of users on our platform

Within 12 months, you’ll * Offer suggestions and feedback on our architecture
and infrastructure to help it scale

* Level-up our front-end framework to make it more responsive

* Help improve our analytics pipeline

Our ideal candidate: * Has at least 3 years of experience working as a
software engineer, preferably at a startup

* Has experience developing web applications with HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, and Ruby on Rails

* Is familiar with a Javascript framework such as React

* Has experience implementing integration with third-party APIs, e.g. LinkedIn, Salesforce, AWS

* Experience with production deployment on Heroku or elsewhere

If this sounds inspiring to you I'd love to talk: agnes@propelx.com

------
EllaGorev
Nulogy | Toronto, Canada | Full-Time| Full Stack Web Developer |
[https://nulogy.com/careers](https://nulogy.com/careers) | Rails SaaS for
Supply Chain | Our motto is: “It’s Not Just Business, It’s Personal.”

We connect the supply chains of the world’s most loved brands, with the goal
of massive waste reduction in the global production of consumer goods.

As a developer at Nulogy, you will be building software that allows supply
chains to be more responsive and efficient in responding to the demands of
consumer market. This means your work will have incredible, long-lasting
impact, but also means you must make tough choices in complex situations.

Benefits:

\- Unlimited paid vacation (take as much paid time off as you need, with at
least 2 weeks off a year).

\- Retirement Matching Program

\- $3k education annual budget for everyone

\- 100% top-up for 13 weeks for any parent of biological or adopted children.

\- Dev culture is infused with learning; emphasis on clean code, strong
technical practices, and collaboration.

\- Free format hack days roughly once a month.

Learn about the Culture: [http://bit.ly/Nulogy-
Glassdoor](http://bit.ly/Nulogy-Glassdoor)

APPLY AT: nulogy.applytojob.com/apply/UTgzg0/Full-Stack-Web-Developer

------
bchang85
Oracle Cloud - Infrastructure Platform Services | Seattle, WA | Full-Time,
Onsite | [https://cloud.oracle.com/cloud-
infrastructure](https://cloud.oracle.com/cloud-infrastructure)

We'd like you to help build out the infrastructure that Oracle Cloud is
running on.

 _imaging control plane: (java - scalable web services)_

[https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=1...](https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=180002GG)

[https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=1...](https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=180002GF)

 _distributed configuration management: (python, ruby - chef, puppet,
ansible)_

[https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=1...](https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=180001U6)

[https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=1...](https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=180001U5)

[https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=1...](https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=180001U4)

You can also e-mail me at bri.chang@oracle.com for more information. Please
add "HN" to the subject line.

------
fiqteam
FortressIQ | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Front/Back-End & Windows Developers,
Data Scientists

We're building a data platform to help enterprise companies get the most out
of their automation and AI initiatives. We're hiring several engineering
positions, each of which come with a full time salary, great benefits, and
early-stage equity—we just raised our seed from Boldstart Ventures, Comcast
Ventures and Eniac Ventures.

Data Scientist - [http://www.fortressiq.com/data-
scientist](http://www.fortressiq.com/data-scientist)

Full Stack Engineer - [http://www.fortressiq.com/full-stack-
engineer](http://www.fortressiq.com/full-stack-engineer)

Front End Engineer - [http://www.fortressiq.com/front-end-
engineer](http://www.fortressiq.com/front-end-engineer)

Windows Developer - [http://www.fortressiq.com/windows-
developer](http://www.fortressiq.com/windows-developer)

All positions are full-time in downtown San Francisco, where our office is
just off the Montgomery Street BART stop. Drop us a line at
careers@fortressiq.com.

------
mordras
Kialo | Full Stack Web Developer | ONSITE | Full-time | Berlin, Germany |
€55k-€90k

Kialo ([https://www.kialo.com](https://www.kialo.com)) is a privately funded,
Swiss-German startup, developing a purpose-built tool for critical thinking,
thoughtful discussion, and collaborative decision-making. Founded by academic
philanthropists, we have been working on the system for 6 years before
launching public beta in August 2017.

Our platform is built on a high-end, modern technology stack including Python
3.6, ES6, TypeScript, ReactJS, MongoDB, AWS and more. We are agile (Scrum, no
-but), everyone has a tech background, we have a flat hierarchy, an open and
friendly discussion culture (of course) and we have fun while working
passionately to achieve our goal.

We are always looking for skilled full stack web developers who believe in
building the next generation's discussion platform.

If you are interested or have any questions, check out
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/147695/full-stack-web-
develop...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/147695/full-stack-web-developer-
kialo)

------
hunvreus
Wiredcraft | Front-end, Backend, Mobile, DevOps | Shanghai, Shenzhen & Berlin
| FT ONSITE & REMOTE, INTERNS |
[https://wiredcraft.com](https://wiredcraft.com)

Wiredcraft helps the largest organizations in the world design, build and grow
digital solutions. Think software to run the election of Myanmar, mobile
strategy for Starbucks in China or Business Intelligence for Apple.

We care mostly about transparency and getting sh*t done. More about our
culture in our playbook [1].

We're in Shanghai and Berlin, growing fast and expanding to a couple other
locations in the next year.

We use React, Node.js, Docker, Ansible, Golang and Python among other things
[2].

You can see all of our open positions on our website:
[https://wiredcraft.com/jobs](https://wiredcraft.com/jobs)

[1]:
[http://playbook.wiredcraft.com/article/culture/](http://playbook.wiredcraft.com/article/culture/)

[2]: [http://playbook.wiredcraft.com/article/technologies-
tools/](http://playbook.wiredcraft.com/article/technologies-tools/)

------
nahyunk
Twine | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ON-SITE
[https://twine.com/jobs/](https://twine.com/jobs/)
[https://angel.co/twine](https://angel.co/twine)

Open positions:

\- Product Manager

\- Content Marketing Manager

\- Lead Data Scientist

\- Backend Engineer

\- Full Stack Engineer

\- Designer

\- Recruiter

\---------------------------

Twine empowers people to save more, save better, and save together. We use
dynamic technology, design and cutting-edge automated money management to
change the way people make financial decisions.

The Twine app launched in late November 2017 and since hitting the App Store
has already been featured in ‘Apps We Love’ and as the ‘App of the Day’
(January 2018). The team is now ramping up growth initiatives and drawing on
user behavioral and account data to continue to make the app more effective –
driven by a core mission of empowering millions of families to achieve more
secure, happier financial lives.

We operate as an independent startup group – backed by the resources and
stability of a Fortune Global 500 powerhouse. We know that we’re stronger with
every thread – our culture is driven by sharing, learning and iterating
together. Feel free to get in touch with Nahyun (Team Ops) at
nahyun@twine.com. Let's chat!

------
Adutude
Tropare|Laguna Beach, CA, US|ONSITE|Full-time|Sysadmin

Are you interested in helping to solve today's challenges in managing and
utilizing big data for international Fortune 500 companies? We are a small
team of developers working on new and innovative products and services for
managing large amounts of data, delivered on multiple platforms to our
enterprise customers. Come join our highly skilled team to solve big data
challenges in a wonderful scenic location, right next to some great surf spots
and mountain biking trails. Healthy lifestyle and open communications are a
big part of our corporate culture.

As our Sysadmin/DevOps Engineer, you will be responsible for managing our
cloud based infrastructure for our multi-tiered architecture. You will use
your experience to manage and automate administrative functions across the
company and make sure that our servers are secure, up to date and running
24/7\. As our technology stack matures you will be responsible for growing the
position from a mostly sysadmin role to include development operations. You
will help us identify and implement the tools we will need to reach our goal
of a sensible continuous deployment model and assist in automating the
software development lifecycle from development, to QA to production.

This is a full-time, on-site position. We will not be considering any remote
work, and are not, at this time, providing relocation, so you must be able to
commute to Laguna Beach, CA. You must also be able to legally work in the US,
we currently do not have any facilities to provide sponsorships or visas.
Principals only please, we do not wish to be contacted by recruiters.

Please send resumes and professional references to resumes@tropare.com

------
robert_elevate
Elevate Security | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Oakland, CA | ONSITE,
www.elevatesecurity.com

Data breaches increase every year as attackers continue to target employees
for access and information. Elevate Security is creating a world where
employees are a company’s strongest asset in defending against hackers. We are
taking on this longstanding gap in the security space with a focus on
behavioral and data science to improve security behaviors across employees in
a measurable way. We’re looking for extraordinary and passionate people to
help us build this future and redefine the security landscape.

We're looking for a Senior Full Stack Engineer with Python/Django and ReactJS
experience. Please, no recent university, bootcamp grads or remote workers.

For more information, check out our job description
([https://docs.google.com/document/d/1GLB8Qd3PdNLMZ4iO1ddYY4KI...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1GLB8Qd3PdNLMZ4iO1ddYY4KItHColYqpsP7ZqeJnSbQ/))
and ping us on
[https://www.elevatesecurity.com/jobs/](https://www.elevatesecurity.com/jobs/).

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | Pune, India

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here.

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, AWS/GCP/Azure, Python,
Node.js, React, Angular.

Requirement: 5+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Phone interview, Take-home coding assignment, Pair
programming interview, Technical Interview(s), Logic and aptitude written
tests, Cultural Interview, Social Economic Justice Round.

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune](http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune)

[http://www.thoughtworks.com](http://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: ijoshua[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
mattiasgunneras
Luster | Brooklyn, New York - ONSITE | CTO |
[https://luster.cc](https://luster.cc)

We provide high-tech, high-end experiences for events. We have a passion for
bringing smart technologies to the event industry. We believe that event
organizers should have access to fun and attractive activations for the
guests, and at the same time have full insight into the success of their
activations via GA style online dashboards. The ethos with our products is to
bring the online and the offline worlds closer together by building custom
hardware and software.

This is a very unique CTO role opportunity. Luster is a small 20 person
bootstrapped (profitable) company. We grew our revenue by over 120% in 2017.
We have relied on our sister company (breakfastny.com) for engineering needs
up until now. The role for the Luster CTO is to build out the technology team
and take our product and services to the next level. You will play a key role
in our international expansion in 2018 and beyond.

Read more here: [ [https://luster.cc/careers/](https://luster.cc/careers/) ]

Let me know if you are interested! mattias@luster.cc

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
That product is Absolutely Amazing!!!

That alone makes me want to work there. However, moving back to Brooklyn is
not in the cards.

------
aturnbull
Dotdash | New York, NY | Senior/Lead Software Engineer, Growth | Full Time
Onsite

As a Senior Software Engineer, Growth you will build the tools that power our
content strategy. You will work closely with Agile teams in New York and
Eastern Europe to build databases and applications that empower our writers,
editors, and growth team. You will have significant autonomy over your code
and contributions.

About Your Contributions:

\- Take over as tech lead on existing analytics application (Django/React)

\- Architect and build new web applications and internal tools

\- Work with and help lead a team of remote developers

\- Manage and maintain the ETL pipelines that power our insights

About You:

\- 5+ years experience building web apps and APIs

\- 2+ years experience data engineering in Python

\- Excellent with: Python, PostgreSQL, AWS

\- Tech lead/application owner on multiple projects

\- Experience with distributed team

\- Bonus: Modern Javascript (we use React)

About Us:

Dotdash's vibrant brands help over 100 million users each month find answers,
solve problems, and get inspired. Dotdash is among the fastest-growing
publishers online, and its brands are the fastest-growing in their respective
categories. Dotdash brands include Verywell, The Spruce, The Balance,
Lifewire, ThoughtCo, and TripSavvy.

[http://jobs.jobvite.com/dotdash/job/oh5L6fwX](http://jobs.jobvite.com/dotdash/job/oh5L6fwX)

------
volkadav
Sparta (Oracle) | FULL-TIME, ONSITE | Seattle, WA or SFBay or Boston

Sparta aka Oracle Cloud Infrastructure (OCI) is Oracle's bare metal cloud;
most of us are in Seattle and there are branch offices in the SF bay area and
Boston area. We’re looking for senior developers to help build services and
tools for OCI's Operations group. This is a new team in a relatively new org,
so it's a good chance to make an impact and the vast majority of the work will
be greenfield.

Minimum Qualifications:

    
    
      - BS CS or related technical field, or equivalent practical experience
      - Five years of software development experience
      - Strong knowledge of CS fundamentals
      - Mastery of one or more of: Java/C*/Python or similar
      - Proficiency working in a Linux environment
    

Preferred Qualifications:

    
    
      - Graduate work in CS, especially in the fields of Systems or Machine Learning
      - Prior experience architecting and operating large scale systems/services
      - Some familiarity with systems administration or DevOps/SRE experience
      - 10+ years of software development experience

Resumes / questions to: mike.o.jackson@oracle.com

------
zbear
Etherparty | Vancouver, Canada | FULL-TIME / CONTRACT | ONSITE

Etherparty, is a Vancouver based blockchain technology company that develops
smart contract applications powered by Fuel token.

We are currently developing a platform that allows users to create smart
contracts on any compatible blockchain without having any programming
knowledge. The Etherparty beta is currently live and if you would like to try
it please visit our www.etherparty.com to sign up.

\- Quality Assurance Lead (QA) -
[https://goo.gl/Fg9PNZ](https://goo.gl/Fg9PNZ)

\- Developer Consultant (Contract OK) -
[https://goo.gl/64KxyX](https://goo.gl/64KxyX)

\- Customer Experience Manager (CXM) -
[https://goo.gl/fQ5Zf8](https://goo.gl/fQ5Zf8)

\- Senior User Researcher - [https://goo.gl/mpVXFq](https://goo.gl/mpVXFq)

Check out more openings on here:
[https://angel.co/etherparty/jobs](https://angel.co/etherparty/jobs)

[https://etherparty.com](https://etherparty.com)

------
chmille4
Frameshift Genomics | Full Stack Web Developers | Boston, MA

Frameshift Genomics ([http://frameshift.io](http://frameshift.io)) is hiring
full-stack web developers to work on the iobio project
([http://iobio.io](http://iobio.io)), building a real­-time genomics
visualization and analysis platform.

We need help creating web applications with functionality ranging from
visualizing terabytes of biological data to fine grained interrogation of
disease­ causing mutations. To support these apps, we are looking to create
systems that will analyze and search huge amounts of genomic data, support our
visualization and collaboration needs, and provide a robust API. Expertise in
web development and/or database design/optimization is desired. Our technology
stack is postgres, node, and vue.js.

The successful applicant will be involved in both designing and building these
systems and apps and will also help with our goal of simplifying genomic
analysis in order to move toward precision medicine.

Remuneration will include both a competitive salary and stock in Frameshift
Genomics. Contact us at cmiller@frameshift.io

------
coffutt
Blispay | Software Engineer | Baltimore, MD | ONSITE | blispay.com

Blispay is a financial technology startup backed by FirstMark Capital, NEA,
Accomplice and Founder Collective. Our first product is an everyday credit &
financing solution that customers deserve and merchants need. Our founding
team consists of experienced industry veterans from companies including Bill
Me Later, PayPal, Bank of America, MBNA, Microsoft & Zynga.

As software engineer at Blispay, you'll be designing, building, and
maintaining the software infrastructure and services that power Blispay. This
position requires a passion for desigining elegant, scalable solutions to
complex business and technical problems. The role is a full-time position,
based in Baltimore, MD.

You Will

* Work collaboratively with product owners, designers, and other engineers to design and build features that users want.

* Design and build fault tolerant, highly available, scalable systems.

* Troubleshoot and diagnose system failures and recommend solutions.

Requirements

* Experience designing back-end software systems and services.

* Experience writing production code in a common server side language (we use Java).

* Experience with distributed, asynchronous, message driven systems a plus.

* Experience with batch processing and ETL systems a plus.

* Experience with common data modeling, machine learning, and analytics practices and techniques a plus.

Apply via
[https://jobs.lever.co/blispay.com](https://jobs.lever.co/blispay.com)

------
flavor8
ExecVision | Sr Software Engineer | Arlington, VA | Full-Time | On-Site or
Remote

We're building conversation analytics to help our clients understand and use
what's going on in their phone calls. Our tech stack: React, Python, Kotlin,
Postgres, ElasticSearch, Keras, Tensorflow. We're looking for full stack
engineers with either Python, Java, or Kotlin, some frontend experience, and a
passion for creating great product.

careers@execvision.io

------
mybuilder
MyBuilder | Site Reliability Engineer | London, England | Competitive

MyBuilder.com helps homeowners find reliable tradesmen through the power of
online reviews. We’re a market leader in the UK and are part of IAC, a well
known New York based internet group (Tripadvisor, Vimeo, Match.com, Tinder,
HomeAdvisor, etc.). MyBuilder operates throughout the UK and our head office
is located in Clerkenwell, Central London. Our office reflects our unique
culture: we have an office bar, a staff band and colleagues who cook each
other lunch.

We want to work with people who are curious, honest, courageous and passionate
- if that sounds like you and you want to work for an innovative, successful
web business helping homeowners to find reliable tradespeople, then you may
have found a new home.

Responsibilities

* Maintain production services through measuring and monitoring availability, latency and overall system health.

* Scale systems through automation

* Spend at least 50% of your time on development efforts that improve reliability, monitoring, performance and velocity

* Practice sustainable incident response and blameless postmortems.

* Not be afraid to contribute changes back to the Software engineering team to improve the systems

* Managing the delivery pipeline into production

Our current main technology stack is:

* Puppet * Debian * PostgreSQL * Apache, Nginx * Varnish * Kong * Loggly * Newrelic * Datadog

Please apply for the role here:
[https://mybuilder.workable.com/j/612267B451](https://mybuilder.workable.com/j/612267B451)

------
kylemh
AutoGravity | Automative FinTech | Irvine, CA | FULL-TIME ONSITE | Senior Web
Developer (React) Posting:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/autogravitycorporation/jobs/144...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/autogravitycorporation/jobs/144223)

Who We Are:
[https://www.autogravity.com/about](https://www.autogravity.com/about)

What We Offer: Competitive salary, and industry-leading benefits including:
paid health insurance for employee and beneficiaries, unlimited PTO,
relocation assistance, company MacBook Pro & iPhone, and $5,000 tuition
reimbursement.

Technologies You Will Use: React, Redux, Jest, Node, Webpack, Sass, and
Sentry.

What You'll Be Doing:

\-- Design and build new features for our Web app to enable delightful user
experiences

\-- Improve our code quality through writing unit tests, automation and
performing code reviews

\-- Share technical solutions and product ideas through design review, pair
programming, and tech discussions

\-- Work seamlessly in an agile environment with product managers and
designers to understand end-user requirements, formulate use cases, and
implement pragmatic and effective technical solutions

------
hrfarallon
Farallon Capital Management, L.L.C. | San Francisco CA | ONSITE | Full-time |
Senior Software Engineer - Full Stack

Farallon Capital Management, L.L.C.® is a global institutional asset
management firm. Founded in 1986 and headquartered in San Francisco, Farallon
has offices in London, Singapore, Hong Kong, Tokyo, and São Paulo and employs
approximately 180 employees. The firm’s investments include public and private
debt and equity securities, direct investments in private companies, and real
estate.

Farallon employs a small team of experienced software developers to improve
the firm efficiency and support its day-to-day operations

What you will do * Work in a small team of 4 to 5 developers * Lead
development of 3 to 6 projects per year from concept to delivery * Interact
directly with end users

What we look for * Passion for the craft of software. * 5+ years of
development experience, preferably with C# and NET. * Experience with SQL
Server including database design and query optimization.

Apply:
[http://www.faralloncapital.com/jobs/?cjobid=HS22464919&rpid=...](http://www.faralloncapital.com/jobs/?cjobid=HS22464919&rpid=39183)

------
ryanrende
ActionIQ | Software Engineers | NYC | www.actioniq.com | Onsite

Startup Series B Funding from Andreessen Horowitz ($30M) & Sequoia ($15M)

ActionIQ is a NYC based enterprise startup focused on transforming the
traditional database stack and redefining how it is built and used. We focus
on leveraging rich behavioral data to provide teams with more powerful
actionable insights. This is a super complex and technical problem. It also
requires a beautiful and intuitive UI to obscure away the complexity and
enable enterprises to fully utilize all the data they have on their customers.

We are a very deep technology company looking for engineers across the stack,
including:

\- Mid/Senior Frontend Engineer

\- Fullstack Engineer

\- Senior Site Reliability Engineer

\- Forward Deployed Engineer

\- Deployment Architect

Tech:

\- Scala, JavaScript, TypeScript, Immutable.js, React, Play Framework, Thrift,
AWS and more.

Culture:

\- Weekly team lunches

\- Yearly retreat

\- Plenty of vacation

\- Comfortable office

Email: ryan.rende@actioniq.com

Apply: [http://bit.ly/2E1R8Th](http://bit.ly/2E1R8Th)

TechCrunch - [http://tcrn.ch/2z1tFTh ](http://tcrn.ch/2z1tFTh )

Andreessen Press -
[https://a16z.com/2017/10/23/actioniq/](https://a16z.com/2017/10/23/actioniq/)

------
ldidi
Scoop | San Francisco, California | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.takescoop.com](https://www.takescoop.com) | jobs@takescoop.com

Scoop is looking for talented iOS & Android engineers to tackle exciting new
challenges as a result of rapid growth. We bring co-workers and neighbors
together to enjoy a smooth carpooling experience—unlocking new opportunities
to create friendships, improve their well-being, and make the most of their
valuable time.

In this role, you will:

* Ship code every 2 weeks in Scoop’s iOS & Android apps

* Have your work used by thousands of commuters

* Create new screens, implement complex business logic, and leverage iOS/Android APIs for things like location data

* Be one of a small team adding new features & maintaining Scoop’s app

You should:

* Have developed and published iOS/Android native apps

* Be knowledgeable and passionate about the iOS/Android ecosystem, user interactions, and material design

* Care deeply about quality

* Be excited to learn and leverage new technologies like RxJava, Retrofit, and PromiseKit

* Be eager to author and improve automated tests, despite the challenges

You might also:

* Be interested in leading a team

* Or, have significant experience doing backend development and want to get closer to the product

* Or, be a front-end web developer who wants to try something new

~~~
seishun
Do you sponsor visas?

~~~
jsadow
Yes we're open to sponsoring where it makes sense on both sides

------
wafelj
Zemanta (an Outbrain company) | Multiple positions | Ljubljana, Slovenia |
Full Time - Onsite | [https://zemanta.com](https://zemanta.com)

At Zemanta, we're building the most advanced native advertising platform in
the world. Our recent acquisition by Outbrain is a testament to our cutting-
edge tech and the strong team that built it. Despite the acquisition, Zemanta
lives on as a standalone product built by a small (<15 engineers), passionate
team based in the beautiful city of Ljubljana, Slovenia. There is still a lot
to do to keep up with the growth of our business, so we're looking for:

Full-stack engineer to build new features and scale our user facing dashboard
(Django, Angular, AWS, Postgres, Redshift)

Backend engineer to grow our RTB (real-time bidding) infrastructure that
currently processes 200k bid requests/second (Go, Python, Kafka, Aerospike,
Hadoop, Redshift)

Data scientist to work with the large volume of data and optimise our
prediction algorithms (stack: Python, Jupyter, Go)

More info & apply here:
[https://zemanta.workable.com/](https://zemanta.workable.com/)

------
xiaojenna
Shipamax|London|On-site|engineers

We're a vertically focused, B2B enterprise solution - focused on bulk shipping
(different to container shipping!). Backed by Y Combinator, Cherubic Ventures,
AME Cloud & Founders Fund.

Looking for mid-level and senior engineers - please take a look here
[https://angel.co/shipamax/jobs](https://angel.co/shipamax/jobs) or email
jenna@shipamax.com

------
wfleiss
Bakpax | REMOTE | Senior Software Engineer | Help overworked teachers!

We are a stealth-mode education technology startup using AI and Big Data to
improve the lives of K-12 teachers and students.

Teachers are overworked and underappreciated. Bakpax wants to help carry some
of the load.

We were started by the founder of adaptive learning giant Knewton, the head of
global content marketing for Outbrain, and the head of engineering for Arena,
a healthcare predictive analytics company.

We have investments from the leading edtech VC firm, Owl Ventures, the co-
founder of Twitter's firm, Obvious Ventures, and the co-founder of LinkedIn's
firm, Greylock Partners.

You will work with a small team of other very experienced engineers to get
everything off the ground. From a computer vision and natural language
processing pipeline, to the web API to the deployment & config system — it all
needs to be built. This will be very fun to build, and you will be a hero to
your teacher family members & friends

Read the full job description here:
[https://www.bakpax.com/jobs/](https://www.bakpax.com/jobs/) and email your
interest to jobs@bakpax.com.

Come work with us!

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Entelo uses huge amounts of data and predictive analytics to help companies
build great teams. Our ~30-person engineering team uses technologies like
Ruby, JavaScript, Go, React, Kubernetes, Docker, Kafka, Spark, and Redshift,
and we have customers like Facebook, Netflix, Slack, and Paypal. We ingest and
parse up to 2 TB of social profile data per day, predict when people will
change jobs, match people to jobs, and more. We've recently had some great
additions to our team, including Gaurav Kataria, former Head of Data Science
and Growth at Google Cloud: [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/from-google-
entelo-gaurav-kat...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/from-google-entelo-
gaurav-kataria)

We care deeply about promoting diversity in tech and being pleasant,
collaborative folks. Join us as we continue to grow very quickly and discover
new ways to merge machine learning, big data, and full-stack engineering to
provide value to our customers!

We're hiring for many roles including:

* Senior Data Engineer

* Senior Frontend Engineer

* Senior Fullstack Engineer

* Senior Infrastructure Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer

* Associate Product Manager

* Product Manager

* Product Strategy Analyst

* Senior Product Manager

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email us directly at careers at entelo dot com.

------
yuriydyrenko
Ebates | San Mateo, CA | San Diego, CA | Onsite | www.ebates.com | VISA (TN)

From the company: Ebates is a profitable, high growth e-commerce company based
in San Francisco. We are part of the Rakuten family of companies. Rakuten is a
very progressive company providing Ebates with substantial capital, access to
great technology, and access to international markets. We're always interested
in meeting talented individuals interested in helping us change the way the
world shops, so if you're passionate about helping save people money and
improving the shopping experience apply below!

From me: Ebates is a pretty great place to work offering exciting technical
challenges to solve, great perks, and good work/life balance. I work on the
mobile team and we're hiring Senior Android Engineers in San Mateo and San
Diego. There's plenty to do and plenty of room for growth!

If you're interested, please contact me directly via ydyrenko [at] ebates.com

We have a lot of other open positions throughout the rest of the company -
[https://talent.rakuten.careers/ebates](https://talent.rakuten.careers/ebates)

------
alie
System1 | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

System1, an adtech startup based in Venice Beach, is hiring!

Architect, Data Warehouse: Python, PySpark, SQL, AWS [http://system1.com/job-
listing/eae82bb0-1801-4ca2-ba4c-dd2cd...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/eae82bb0-1801-4ca2-ba4c-dd2cd66fc261)

DevOps Engineer: AWS, Python, Security focused [http://system1.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a3409...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a340996ad4d4)

Software Engineer: Python [http://system1.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b27...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b276e81ba6)

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c400...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c4009e073e6)

Front End Engineer: JavaScipt, Node, Jinja [http://system1.com/job-
listing/c358b94c-4c65-4651-9ac6-84254...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/c358b94c-4c65-4651-9ac6-84254fe1de2e)

\--

System1 | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

System1 is also hiring in our Bellevue office!

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/d94c450b-da6f-465e-a6a7-796a0...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/d94c450b-da6f-465e-a6a7-796a03f9dc7b)

------
gauravphoenix
RedLock | LEAD DEVOPS ENGINEER | Menlo Park, CA | ONSITE | redlock.io

ABOUT REDLOCK

RedLock enables effective security governance across Amazon Web Services,
Microsoft Azure, and Google Cloud environments. The RedLock Cloud 360TM
platform takes a new AI-driven approach that correlates disparate security
datasets including network traffic, user activities, risky configurations, and
threat intelligence, to provide a unified view of risks across fragmented
cloud environments

RESPONSIBILITIES

* Responsible for design, implementation, and uptime of large-scale application stack running on AWS

* Build and manage the continuous release promotion cycle (through automation) including the following environments: development, Pre-prod and production

* Implement a sound rolling update strategy for all the environments

* Configure the infrastructure to generate relevant metrics for uptime monitoring

* Configure tools to ingest monitoring data, develop alert criterion

* Measurement, optimization, and tuning of system performance and ensuring that systems will run reliably and are highly available in a 24/7 production environment

Help debug issues on platform, finding those non-performant queries, failures
etc

To apply, send resume to careers@redlock.io and put "from hn" in the subject

------
seasicksteve
Apple | Apple Pay SRE | London | Onsite | Fulltime

We're looking for an exceptional SRE to join the Apple Pay team in London.

The Site Reliability and Automation Engineer position requires a mix of
strategic engineering and design along with hands-on, technical work. A
successful candidate will have significant experience in being a Systems
Administrator with a strong focus on tooling, scripting and automation. The
Engineer will be involved in hands-on SRE work, but with a focus on improving
efficiencies, and replace as far as possible manual tasks with automated
solutions. The Engineer will work closely with systems engineers, network
engineers, database administrators, developers, quality assurance, and
information security team. For this position, strict application security and
high availability requirements must be balanced to achieve optimal solutions.

[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#specs&ss=Site%20Reliabilit...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#specs&ss=Site%20Reliability%20Engineer%2C%20Apple%20Pay&so=&lo=0*GBR&pN=0&openJobId=113281109)

~~~
DeepYogurt
Is it possible to apply without an apple ID?

------
tmitchell
ExoAnalytic Solutions | Director of IT | Los Angeles, CA or Orange County, CA
| ONSITE, Full-Time | US Citizenship Required

Exo owns and operates a global network of 200+ telescopes responsible for
keeping satellites and humans safe from orbital debris and other threats.
We're 100% employee-owned and offer full health care, dental, vision, 6% to
401(k) as well as equity grants.

We're looking for a full-time computer-whisperer who can manage our existing
back-end and develop infrastructure to fuel our growth goals. You'll work
directly with users to identify issues and needs, our directors and PM's to
understand technical roadmaps, and our C-suite (including me, our CIO) for
planning and resources.

Skills we're looking for: Active Directory, Windows and Linux admin,
cloud/virtualization tech, IP networking, GSuite/O365, scripting languages

We're also hiring a variety of other positions. See
[https://exoanalytic.com/careers/](https://exoanalytic.com/careers/) for
details.

Questions? Email me, HN username at exoanalytic.com

Interested in applying? Send a resume over to jobs at exoanalytic.com

------
captaintobs
Scribd | Senior Recommendations/Search Engineer | San Francisco | VISA |
ONSITE

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to re-imagine the way the
world reads.

Our team is looking for smart engineers to work on our recommendation and
search systems. You should have a strong machine learning background with
experience in search or recommendations with a production system or a MS/PHD
in a related field. Scala/Spark and SQL experience is a plus.

We are also looking for engineers with any level of experience to work on our
payments systems. Rails experience a plus, but not a requirement.

We are a small team which means you can have a ton of impact and bring in your
own ideas. We work on an ambitious project to organize all the books in the
world and use it to take book discovery to the next level. Scribd has a very
friendly, engineering-driven company culture, is profitable, and well funded.
We are ambitious but at the same time we value a good work life balance.
Stack: Ruby on Rails (we are one of the largest Rails sites), Go, MySQL,
Redis, Kafka, Spark (Scala). But we care way more about your personality and
hacking skills than what languages you've used so far. If you have questions
you can reach me at toby at scribd.com. I am happy to answer any question
related to this role. Please apply directly via
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/scribd/jobs/76773](https://boards.greenhouse.io/scribd/jobs/76773).

NB, we are also hiring for a lot of other positions:
[https://www.scribd.com/about/jobs](https://www.scribd.com/about/jobs).

------
brdd
Conduit | Software engineer (JS or Python) | Cambridge, MA / Boston, MA | Full
time, ONSITE

[https://conduithq.com/](https://conduithq.com/)

In a nutshell, we're building personal network management software for
professional networkers, business leaders, and anyone who wants to organize
the relationships and interactions in their lives.

Driving all of Conduit is the Conduit Personal Graph, a powerful graph model
of a person's relationships and activity-- automatically synced, organized,
and managed. It's the first-- and most comprehensive-- graph of its kind.
Through the Personal Graph, we ingest, process, and surface tens of millions
of data points. That information provides new insight for people looking to
understand their own lives. And we think that's a special thing :)

No legacy: we work with modern technologies.

Our core:

\- Front-end: JavaScript (ES6/Babel) React/Redux, Node.js/Express, GraphQL,
Apollo, Babel, Webpack.

\- Back-end/data: Python 3, PostgreSQL, Flask, Redis, Pandas/Numpy, Jupyter.

\- Across our stack: Docker, Kubernetes.

\--

For the position: - We're hiring engineers #3 and #4 on a tight-knit, VC-
backed team in beautiful Harvard Square office. - Strong compensation package
(actual equity, not options!), weekly team lunches, and more. - More details:
[https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs](https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs)

Email me (CEO) to apply, mention HN: brandon@conduithq.com. Please, no re
mote, no recent bootcamp graduates, no recruiters.

------
parsabg
AYLIEN | Data and Search Engineer | Full Time | Onsite | Dublin, Ireland At
AYLIEN we routinely aggregate, analyze and index large volumes of textual
content from various channels such as RSS feeds, social media and databases.
We are looking for an experienced data and search engineer to help us evolve
and bring our aggregation and search capabilities to the next level, in terms
of scale, functionality and speed.

Must haves:

\- Expertise with full text search indexing software (Lucene, Solr or
ElasticSearch)

\- Expert in two or more of the following programming languages: Java, Python,
Ruby, Scala or Go

\- Experience with building distributed data processing pipelines

\- Familiarity with real-time aggregation of content at web-scale, for example
from RSS feeds, social media, web crawling, etc.

\- Familiarity with production engineering principles and practices, such as
continuous integration/delivery, high availability, etc.

If the above sounds interesting, have a look at the full job description and
apply on our website: [https://aylien.com/job/data-search-
engineer/](https://aylien.com/job/data-search-engineer/)

Or email me directly: parsa@aylien.com

------
KurtisL
SigOpt | San Francisco, CA.

Software Engineer: Full time, Onsite. Small team working on everything from
machine learning to javascript.

SigOpt is building a cloud-based ensemble of optimization tools that is proven
and integrates seamlessly into existing infrastructure. We're used by globally
recognized leaders within the insurance, credit card, algorithmic trading and
consumer packaged goods industries.

We're looking for generalists who feel comfortable working on everything from
machine learning pipelines to javascript to join our small but growing team.
Our stack is built on tested and popular tools like postgres, python, AWS,
node, react. We prefer versatile developers over experts in a single field.

Responsibilities: -Work with customer success and the research engineers to
design, build and ship new features in the API -Design, build and continue to
improve the SigOpt web experience, from account administration to cutting edge
visualizations -Champion usability and clean design across the website and
API, maintaining the high bar that our customers continue to give us positive
feedback on -Showcase SigOpt in code examples from our public GitHub repo,
documentation and how-to articles on the website, and occasionally blog posts

Requirements: -Minimum 1 year industry experience in a software engineering
role -Experience in a wide variety of languages and tools

Pluses: -React/ES6 experience -API design experience -Experience writing and
maintaining test suites including unit, integration and browser tests -Machine
learning experience -Strong oral and written communication skills

More information at [https://sigopt.com/careers](https://sigopt.com/careers)

------
colefame
Fame | Full-Stack Lead Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-
time | $100K+ and equity with full benefits

I’m the founder and CEO at Fame (fame.co). We built the first ecommerce
platform for famous people (celebrities and influencers) and have been turning
hundreds of influential people into retailers over the past year. We build
shopping websites, full-embeddable stores for blogs, a shopping cart that
works perfectly within Instagram and Snapchat, and other integrations for our
clients so their followers and fans can buy every product they recommend all
from their own storefront with a universal cart.

Our platform is impeccably engineered and customers love us for it — we have
hundreds of famous clients and hundreds of satisfied brand partners (Nordstom,
Nike, Amazon, etc.). We have amazing investors, plenty of funding, an
incredible office in SF (in the Clocktower Building in SOMA), and a low burn
rate.

We have 3 software engineers and are looking for a few more. Our software
stack: * Backend - Ruby on Rails (v5.1), PostgreSQL, Digital Ocean * Online
Stores - CoffeeScript, Haml, Rails, React, Vue * Embeddable Storefronts -
React, Vue * Scraping experience is a plus (using Ruby, Python, or other
structures)

Our team is all full-stack. We generally distribute software tasks based on
individual interest and skill. As our 4th software engineer, you will have
tons of project ownership. Your ideas will influence the company’s direction.
You will do interdisciplinary work across our platform and learn from best-of-
the-best engineers.

To succeed here, you need to be a quick learner, have a passion for software
engineering, and be excited to work at a growing seed stage company.

If interested, please email me at cole[at]fame[dot]co.

------
shawndimantha
Peterson Center on Healthcare | Tech Lead / Manager | Full Time | ONSITE | New
York, NY [http://petersonhealthcare.org/](http://petersonhealthcare.org/) Our
tech stack: Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, JavaScript (React), AWS EC2/S3, Travis
CI

We are a team of technologists, designers, doctors, and healthcare
professionals on a mission to transform the US healthcare system into a high
performance system so that affordable, high quality care is available to all.
The Center is a startup nonprofit healthcare innovation lab with a significant
initial endowment ($200M). Our advisory board includes healthcare and
technology experts including everyone from Bill Gates to Toby Cosgrove.

We believe the biggest lever for reducing cost and improving quality of care
is through changing the behavior of healthcare professionals. Our first focus
area is on primary care, and we have built out an initial software-enabled
service to help practice managers introduce evidence-based workflow changes,
see the impact these changes have on metrics that matter to the practice, and
sustain these changes over time (think of it almost like teaching the agile
process to healthcare professionals).

We are looking for a hands-on tech lead/manager
([http://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/software-
engineering-t...](http://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/software-engineering-
tech-lead)) to be the anchor of our engineering team as we grow our headcount
in the next year. A passion for improving the healthcare industry and driving
positive social impact is a huge plus.

Please send your resume and a few words on why you'd like to join us to me
(Shawn): sdimantha (at) petersonhealthcare [dot] org

------
bensummers
Haplo | Developer | London, UK | Full time, ONSITE

Senior developer: [https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs/senior-
developer](https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs/senior-developer)

This job is interesting because...

* You get to think about the nuts and bolts of how web applications are developed. You’ll be building APIs, creating reusable components, and working with your colleagues to make iterative improvements.

* Our open source web application framework for developing information rich applications extends from a low level search engine up to high level UI components, along with everything in the middle.

* Our work is a bit different. We went to the effort of developing our own platform because nothing else could do what we needed. Our platform is mature and incredibly effective at building applications to manage semi-structured information.

(...more on the job ad...)

QA developer: [https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs/qa-
developer](https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs/qa-developer)

* We build highly customised applications with lots of business logic on top of integrated products, using a toolkit of components. Automated tests for everything is not economically viable, so our tools and APIs have to ensure quality without automated tests for the majority of the customisations.

* This isn't a testing job. The idea is to minimise the need for testing.

* You'll be an integral part of a development team who really care about quality and good design, advocating for continual improvements and shaping our development practises.

------
maxcan
Atrium LTS | Mid/Sr. Machine Learning or NLP Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
Onsite | Full-Time

The corporate legal industry has grown fat and comfortable on the back of poor
incentives structured around billable hours. Justin Kan's Atrium (
[https://abovethelaw.com/2017/10/justin-kan-answers-the-
call-...](https://abovethelaw.com/2017/10/justin-kan-answers-the-call-the-
rise-of-atrium-part-ii/) ) is reinventing the world of corporate legal work
and growing incredibly quickly for a company founded just last year.

We are looking for experienced NLP (ideally) or ML generalist engineers to
build our automation team. The team is an army of one at the moment and has
headcount to rapidly grow throughout the year. We are looking for
entrepreneurial, experienced NLP/ML engineers to join and build amazing
products with us.

More details here [https://jobs.lever.co/atrium/ae5d6e6a-0110-4bec-98bc-
cbfbd94...](https://jobs.lever.co/atrium/ae5d6e6a-0110-4bec-98bc-cbfbd94c4cad)

------
hiteshk_msft
Microsoft (Chakra JavaScript Runtime team) | Seattle (Redmond) | Software
Engineer | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://github.com/Microsoft/ChakraCore/](https://github.com/Microsoft/ChakraCore/)

The Chakra JavaScript runtime team works on Chakra (the JavaScript runtime
that powers Edge and other Microsoft properties), and ChakraCore (the Open
Source heart of Chakra). We work primarily in the open, with standards bodies
and the Node community, to help make JavaScript and the web better for
developers everywhere.

We are looking for somebody with C++ performance engineering expertise to come
join us on our mission to make JavaScript fast with Chakra on these platforms.
You must be eligible to work in the US, have 5+ years of experience writing
high-performance C++ code, have some background writing JavaScript (either for
the web or Node), have expertise in low-level performance tooling and
investigations and be interested in participating in technical discussions in
the open with both internal partners and external communities.
Compiler/Runtime experience is a plus, as is experience with API design. You
will be required to pass Microsoft background checks prior to the start of
employment and periodically thereafter. Further details regarding this process
will be provided in follow up correspondence.

This is a unique opportunity to do work helping millions of users around the
world, and to participate in open communities to shape the future of
JavaScript. If you think that geeking out about language design, squeezing out
that last bit of performance by hand-tuning assembly instructions, closely
analyzing perf traces or working on the next generation developer tools,
sounds like fun, send us a short intro + resume to chakracore (at) microsoft
(dot) com.

------
roadrunnerfreak
Reflektive | Multiple software engineer positions | Bangalore/Bengaluru, India
| Full-Time | About us

Reflektive is an early-stage startup, rapidly becoming a market leader in the
HR SaaS 2.0 wave. We're looking for engineers to join us on our shared mission
to make workplaces great by empowering employees and teams to achieve their
maximum professional potential. We're ranked #16 Best Places to Work by the SF
Times and have a 5-Star Glassdoor rating. We work to ensure our employees are
growing, engaged, and that their work is recognized and rewarded. Some
Investors & Customers - Lightspeed Ventures, Andreessen Horowitz - Pinterest,
Thumbtack, Glassdoor, Lyft, Instacart, Medium, and many more!

Open Roles
([https://jobs.lever.co/reflektive.com](https://jobs.lever.co/reflektive.com))

\- Frontend Engineer (Midlevel, nice to have skills: Backbone.js, React,
Angular.js)

\- Senior Software Engineer/Lead (must have: Ruby on Rails)

\- Software Engineer (good to have: Ruby On Rails)

If you're interested please e-mail vyaragattimath@reflektive.com with your
resume/LinkedIn attached

------
guptaneil
Instructure | Senior Software Engineer | Salt Lake City, Seattle, Chicago |
VISA | [https://instructure.com](https://instructure.com)

Build open-source software to help people learn! We have two major products:

* Canvas is the most popular learning management system for teachers and students to manage grades, homework, quizzes, and more, used by all of the top schools around the world. * Bridge is our new corporate HR platform for companies to better train and grow their employees.

You can check out [http://code.instructure.com](http://code.instructure.com)
to see our primary product, Canvas, and some of our open source tooling and
libraries.

We're hiring Senior Software Engineers and Software Engineers in Test (SET)
for a variety of tech stacks and platforms.

We have an engineering-driven culture with quarterly hack weeks, internal tech
conferences, millions of users who love us (search twitter or instagram for
#instructurecon) and use our products daily, and challenging engineering
problems that come with scaling one of most used sites on the Internet. Oh,
and the benefits are amazing too!

I'm an engineer at Instructure, and genuinely love the culture and people
here. I would highly recommend it! Join us by applying at
[https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-
via=NiHimSaI8r&team=...](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-
via=NiHimSaI8r&team=Engineering)

Feel free to reach out to me at neil(at)instructure(dot)com with any
questions. Keep in mind I am not a recruiter. I can answer questions about
culture or work, but you should submit your application through the URL above.

------
lelba
SpeedLedger | Gothenburg | ONSITE | Full-time.

We are building services with the goal to remove the pain and improve the life
of small business owners in Sweden. Our biggest challenge is customer growth.
We are now rebooting our company and we are starting a new journey in building
the next-gen of the company. It's a great opportunity to be a part of creating
something great, without some of the compromises you need to take joining a
startup!

Our stack: React, Scala, Java, Node, Docker, Ansible, Cloudformation, Kafka,
Spark, ELK, AWS.

We have a number of openings: \- DevOps Platform Engineer:
[https://www.speedledger.se/jobb/devops-platform-
engineer/](https://www.speedledger.se/jobb/devops-platform-engineer/) \-
Front-end Engineer \- Full-stack Dev:
[https://www.speedledger.se/jobb/skilled-
developer/](https://www.speedledger.se/jobb/skilled-developer/)

Company stats: 30k customers. 70 employees. Awesome location and office. Pure
SaaS.

Drop me an email if you are interested: lel@speedledger.se

------
technojunkie
Circonus | Multiple Positions | Remote, Full-time |
[https://www.circonus.com/](https://www.circonus.com/)

Circonus is a software company that is changing the way the world monitors
both IT infrastructure and the business it powers. Our SaaS and On-­Premise
solutions enable companies to combine monitoring, alerting, event processing,
and predictive analytics into a unified solution. Visualize any data, in any
application, from any system, in real ­time.

Circonus is seeking to fill multiple roles.

* Systems Engineer [https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/01f7ba3f-772d-4487-9607-32307...](https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/01f7ba3f-772d-4487-9607-32307188f9c3)

* Go (Golang) Senior Software Engineer [https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/e2f69c78-3417-4520-864e-8a272...](https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/e2f69c78-3417-4520-864e-8a272dcec8e9)

* Technical Account Manager [https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/5342c10c-ae13-45f6-816f-cfbee...](https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/5342c10c-ae13-45f6-816f-cfbee20ee252)

* Visual Designer [https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/beee6767-164b-4ee0-8f13-b1663...](https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/beee6767-164b-4ee0-8f13-b1663c85f335)

All of our positions include a discretionary PTO policy, health insurance, gym
reimbursement, a generous 401K, the opportunity for a bonus and more.

Apply directly via
[https://jobs.lever.co/circonus](https://jobs.lever.co/circonus)

~~~
tuyguntn
Do company send rejection letters in case candidate rejected? I applied to
Circonus long time ago and haven't received any emails after that.

------
Eclyps
GalaxE.Solutions | Detroit, MI | Full-time On-site

Looking for passionate, skilled web-oriented developers that like to work on
interesting projects. Most of our work is client-based, but we have some
awesome clients, all within walking distance of our office right on Campus
Martius.

Current openings:

\- .NET Web Developers (C#, strong with building restful APIs)

\- Angular Developers (any version, but preferred 2+)

\- Salesforce Engineers (strong understanding of best practices, interested in
moving forward with DX)

\- AWS DevOps (experience moving enterprise systems to the cloud)

\- QA Engineers (strong scripting, automated testing skills)

\- Node.js (bonus if you have experience with Machine Learning!)

Passion, enthusiasm, interest in the technology that you work with are all
requirements. We want people to run with their ideas, and the relationships
with our clients allows us to do so.

If you don't fit any of the roles that I listed above but are passionate about
technology and live in/around Detroit, please reach out anyway. We are always
looking for talented individuals and I would love to speak with you.

Contact me directly - asanger@galaxe.com. I'm the Director of Technology at
the Detroit office and will respond to you personally.

------
monicabreton
Wealthfront | Redwood City, CA | Engineers | Onsite | Visa

At Wealthfront we believe everyone's personal finances can be optimized and
automated for a very low fee using high-end technology. To achieve that, we
built a software-only approach, which also helped create a new category: robo-
advisors. Over the past six years we've paired the expertise of our PhD-clad
research team with the exceptional talents of our engineering, product and
design teams to deliver sophisticated products and services to our clients
that are easy and fun to use. We have loyal clients from every state who trust
us with over $10 billion in assets... and we're just getting started.

We've recently closed a $75 million round of funding and are rapidly growing
the team. We are hiring across the board, but are specifically looking for
Backend, iOS and Android Engineers.

Feel free to check out the job descriptions and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront) (please
mention Hacker News in application).

------
ultimaterocks
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto |
Onsite/Remote | USA/Canada only
[http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture.

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

\- Software Engineers (Java) \- Front End Developers, and more.

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2018 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

~~~
seishun
>Must have at least a bachelor’s degree (or foreign earned equivalent degree)
in a computer or engineering field

Do you require a bachelor's degree for all positions?

------
EmmEmmTeee
Thread | London, UK | Onsite |
[https://www.thread.com](https://www.thread.com)

Our mission is to help people to feel happier and more self-confident by
making it easy to dress well. We do this using a combination of human stylists
and powerful machine learning algorithms to recommend each guy the perfect
things just for them—in their size, budget, and style—which they can then buy
in one place.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/thread](https://www.keyvalues.com/thread)

Here are our open roles:

\- Freelance Frontend Engineer: [https://www.thread.com/jobs/frontend-
engineer-freelance?ref=...](https://www.thread.com/jobs/frontend-engineer-
freelance?ref=keyvalues)

\- Freelance Product Designer:
[https://www.thread.com/jobs/freelance_product_designer?ref=k...](https://www.thread.com/jobs/freelance_product_designer?ref=keyvalues)

\- Frontend Engineer: [https://www.thread.com/jobs/frontend-
engineer?ref=keyvalues](https://www.thread.com/jobs/frontend-
engineer?ref=keyvalues)

\- Software Engineer: [https://www.thread.com/jobs/software-
engineer?ref=keyvalues](https://www.thread.com/jobs/software-
engineer?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack includes: Python, Django, ReactJS, PostgreSQL, Redis, Debian,
Docker, Memcache, nginx, Ansible, Jenkins, Gunicorn, Luigi, Pandas, scikit-
learn, git.

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, data scientists and DevOps
Engineers. Our stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like
Django/Flask and react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like
to keep exploring what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

See here for more details about current vacancies and to apply directly
online:
[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)

------
boxysean
Warby Parker | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

Warby Parker is a transformative lifestyle brand with a lofty objective: to
offer designer eyewear at a revolutionary price while leading the way for
socially-conscious businesses. By engaging directly with consumers, we’re able
to offer ultra-high-quality, vintage-inspired frames for $95 including
prescription lenses and shipping. We focus on the bigger picture, too: social
innovation is woven into the DNA of our company, and for every pair of glasses
purchased, a pair is distributed to someone in need.

We are searching for a Data Engineer to join our 4-person team. Our tech stack
includes Postgres, Google BigQuery, python, and Looker. Our team supports all
of our business functions and is integral to speeding up our supply chain and
gaining new business insights. We are situated in a team of 60 on-site
engineers, where we constantly are finding and implementing best practices.

For more information, see our job posting
[http://grnh.se/57cr041](http://grnh.se/57cr041) or reach out to me. Thanks!

------
markhelo
Life360 | Software Engineers, Product Managers | San Francisco, San Diego |
Onsite | Full-time

With over 10 million active users and $90 million in venture funding, Life360
is the world’s largest mobile app for families. Today, we are very focused on
location sharing and safety, but our mission is to become the must-have Family
Membership that gives families peace of mind anytime and anywhere.

Our team is focused on building technology that helps families feel safe and
together even when they are outside of the home and apart. From personalized
location-based alerts that help make daily coordination easier, to advanced
sensor tech that can detect if you are in a car crash and automatically send
you an ambulance, we are leveraging smartphones to their fullest extent to
reinvent how families get through the day.

You will be joining Life360 at a key moment in our history. We doubled active
users and tripled revenue in 2017, and we are scaling our team to accommodate
this rapid growth. We currently have 75 full time employees, with offices in
San Francisco, Las Vegas, and San Diego.

Reach out to us at jobs@life360.com

------
arobbins
Factual | Engineers and data lovers | Los Angeles |
www.factual.com/jobs#openings Factual is currently hiring engineers and data
lovers of all levels in Los Angeles.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop/Spark.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings](https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings)

------
blim8183
Able | Product Engineer | Onsite in NY or SF

We're looking for product-minded engineers at Able. As a Product Engineer,
you'll collaborate with external Partners, Producers, and Product Designers to
design and develop products. You'll help articulate a vision, define a
solution, and guide the broader team that will ultimately build and ship the
product. You're not afraid of facing hard problems and dreaming up creative
solutions.

Able’s vision is to be the best place to build products. We believe that
people, teams, and processes are more important than the ideas themselves, so
we’ve focused on bringing great people together, and investing in their
growth. We work in many fields, from entertainment to crowdfunding to cancer
research, and collaborate with influential leaders at the intersection of
technology, media, and politics.

If this sounds at all interesting you can apply here:
[http://able.co/careers/product-engineer](http://able.co/careers/product-
engineer) or you can e-mail me, Ben, at ben@able.co.

------
eatonphil
Capsule8 | Front-end Developer | Javascript, CSS | ONSITE: Brooklyn, NY | Full
Time

Capsule8 is building the industry’s only real-time attack disruption platform
purpose built for the cloud-native world of Linux, containers and
microservices. Capsule8 automates the detection, isolation, and shut down of
attacks in the instant they happen.

Check out our recent posts using our open source tools to detect Meltdown and
Spectre abuse! [0][1]

The job is onsite in Brooklyn. Ideal candidates have 2-4 years of professional
experience (with React or Angular) and know how to apply engineering
techniques and discipline to both Javascript and CSS.

I lead the front-end team; email me at phil@capsule8.com if you'd like to
chat!

[0] [https://capsule8.com/blog/detecting-meltdown-using-
capsule8/](https://capsule8.com/blog/detecting-meltdown-using-capsule8/)

[1] [https://capsule8.com/blog/detecting-meltdown-spectre-
detecti...](https://capsule8.com/blog/detecting-meltdown-spectre-detecting-
cache-side-channels/)

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

We’re building software that is changing the construction process (think
GitHub for construction). Our users love our app because it helps them build
real things more efficiently. By joining our team you can influence product
decisions and work on interesting technical challenges (our client apps work
with GBs of blueprints and metadata). Our engineering teams are small;
whatever team you work on, you'll have a chance to have a big impact.

We’re hiring across all of our engineering teams: Android, Web, iOS, Windows,
Backend (Python).

You can see our job postings and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-
_Jgq1](https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-_Jgq1)

As an example, here's a detailed post about what working on the iOS team looks
like: [https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-
plangr...](https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-plangrid-ios-
team-1d1757c76be9)

------
ff7f00
Braintree | Senior DevOps Security Engineer | Chicago, San Francisco | ONSITE
VISA
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/979006?gh_jid=97...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/979006?gh_jid=979006)

Braintree | Senior Security Engineer | Chicago, San Francisco | ONSITE VISA
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/978998?gh_jid=97...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/978998?gh_jid=978998)

Braintree | Security Engineer | Chicago, San Francisco | ONSITE VISA
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/975429?gh_jid=97...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/975429?gh_jid=975429)

Braintree lets you move money from one place to another safely and securely.
Every time you pay for an Uber ride, book a stay through Airbnb, or pay with
PayPal when you check out online, you’re probably using our product. It sounds
complex (and it is), but we make it so simple you can’t tell we’re there.

We solve world-scale problems and provide opportunities to match. We build
diverse teams that recognize our strengths and allow us to work on our
weaknesses. You bring skills and a relentless focus on the customer, and we’ll
provide the support you need to do the best work of your life.

We’re looking for security engineers to help us secure the billions of
transactions that make it through our gateway each year. At Braintree,
security means you get to support every facet of the business and dive deep
into the complex plumbing that is required to move money. This includes some
interesting engineering challenges with hands on coding, code review, and
architecture/design review.

------
ForceBrands
ForceBrands | Backend & Frontend Developers | New York, NY | FULL TIME |
ONSITE

CURRENT STACK:

    
    
       - PHP, Drupal 8, MySQL, NGINX
       - HTML, CSS, JavaScript
       - Salesforce, Mandrill/MailChimp, AWS, Rackspace
    

ABOUT US:

> ForceBrands helps build teams for passionate brands and specializes in the
> food, beverage, and beauty industries. You would be among the first in-house
> tech hires influencing our day-to-day processes, our internal tools, and the
> overall direction of the company.

A couple of our main goals are to open doors for people by better leveraging
our data and to create more streamlined, intuitive interactions for our users.
Pro-active problem solving, the perspective to balance function with
performance and design, and result-driven innovation are strongly encouraged.

We are the leader in the space and looking to pick up the pace. If you strive
to own your work by delving deeply into either the world of backend or the
world of frontend engineering, then reach out!

CONTACT:

kevin@forcebrands.com

[https://www.forcebrands.com/](https://www.forcebrands.com/)

------
historian1066
Tundra.com | Senior Backend Engineer | Zurich, Switzerland | Full-time, Onsite
| [https://www.tundra.com](https://www.tundra.com) At Tundra, we’re passionate
about enabling businesses around the world to buy and sell amazing products
instantly and online with freight included, simple checkout and easy delivery.
Tundra is a direct marketplace where there are never any fees or costs to use
it. We believe buying products for a business should be as easy as it is for
consumers whether you’re buying from Berlin, Brooklyn or Bangkok. We’re a
venture backed startup with offices in Zurich and San Francisco.

What we are looking for: * Proactive, passionate and have the needed
perseverance for creating great software in imperfect world * Track record in
development of complex software systems * Scala, JavaScript, Java - expert
knowledge in at least one

Email us at careers@tundra.com or apply through AngelList:
[https://www.angel.co/tundra](https://www.angel.co/tundra)

------
jawaiian
Busuu | London (ONSITE) | Full-time

Busuu is the largest social network for language learning in the world. We’ve
already had some great success, but there is so much more that we want to
build and improve on.

You’ll be at the heart of building and maintaining the technical
infrastructure we rely on every day, getting the opportunity to architect an
infrastructure that already serves 70 million users and growing at 25k users a
day.

Check out our website to find out about our culture and life at busuu —
[https://www.busuu.com/en/jobs/culture](https://www.busuu.com/en/jobs/culture)

* DevOps Engineer - [https://www.busuu.com/en/job-detail?gh_jid=88545](https://www.busuu.com/en/job-detail?gh_jid=88545)

* Devops/Data Engineer - [https://www.busuu.com/en/job-detail?gh_jid=1000888](https://www.busuu.com/en/job-detail?gh_jid=1000888)

Please feel free to drop me an email (c3RlcGhhbmVAYnVzdXUuY29t) if you want to
chat about it!

------
dustinmoorenet
Ordoro | Software Engineer | Austin, TX | Onsite | Full-Time

Ordoro makes it easy for e-commerce businesses to ship orders and manage
inventory. Everyday our software helps thousands of small businesses save lots
of time and make more money by simplifying and automating their shipping and
inventory management. It's not a glamorous space, but we do our best to make
it awesome. We're well funded and have strong revenue.

We're looking for an experienced engineer to join our team. You'll help us
speed up and scale our services, integrate with third party APIs, and upgrade
our infrastructure as we transition to GCP and Kubernetes.

We're a small team so you'll have the opportunity to make a huge impact. Our
developers code hard to make Ordoro awesome. We're serious about having fun
while we work and equally serious about taking time off to enjoy life. Bonus
points if you can make us laugh or cry.

You'll get the normal startupy benefits: \- A paycheck \- Equity in the
company \- Health, dental, and vision insurance \- 401k (though we don't match
yet) \- Unlimited time off \- Whatever gear you need for the job

In our dream world, the person we’d hire would love: \- Using Python,
Postgres, Redis, and exploring other technology that would make Ordoro awesome
\- Tuning SQL queries to keep the API fast \- Automation and testing \- Using
3rd-party APIs and figuring out all the fun little landmines their docs fail
to mention \- Deploying containerized applications on Kubernetes

In the first 2 days you'll commit and deploy code to production. In the first
2 weeks you'll commit and deploy a feature to production. In 3 months you'll
completely own part of our codebase. In 6 months you'll be running the company
:)

(edited to add proper header)

~~~
misthop
Location? Onsite or Remote? Also, your website lists no current openings. Is
this back channel recruiting or just keeping the queue full for when you
actually want to hire?

~~~
dustinmoorenet
Austin, TX

Onsite

We just decided to open the position and didn't want to miss the HN posting
this month. One will be up shortly.

------
fahimulhaq
Educative | Techstars Seattle ‘18 | Seattle, WA | Part-Time | Contract |
Computer Science Instructor, Machine Learning Instructor, Data Science
Instructor, Web Development Instructor | REMOTE |
[https://www.educative.io](https://www.educative.io)

Educative is an interactive learning platform for software engineers.
Instructors create lessons using Educative's course builder. Students learn
using coding playgrounds, embedded web applications, coding challenges, etc.
without the need to install anything on their machines.

We are looking for experts in Computer Science (DS & Algo), Programming (C++,
C#, Java), Web Development(React, Vue, Angular, MobX etc.), Machine Learning,
Data Science and Blockchain/Bitcoin/Ethereum. If you can want to write on a
topic that's relevant to software engineers, we should talk. All jobs are
contract based.

We work with engineers with a knack for writing tutorials, bootcamp
instructors, university professors and students who have taken advanced CS
courses.

Contact me at fahim {at} educative.io.

~~~
haidrali
REMOTE within US only ?

------
stashteam
Stash Invest | Software Engineers (Backend, Data, iOS), Director of
Information Security, Engineering Manager, Data Science | New York, NY | Full-
time | Onsite

Stash Careers Page: [http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

Stash is investing, simplified. With a mission to bring financial education
and literacy to everyone, regardless of income, the Stash team has built an
investing platform where people can "learn by doing" with as little as $5.

We have over a million users, raised our Series C in July brining our total
funding raised to $78.75M, and are a 2017 Webby Award Winner.

We have a pretty exciting product road map ahead of us, so we need more
awesome teammates to make things happen, check out what's next for us here:
[http://reut.rs/2zc1hgu](http://reut.rs/2zc1hgu)

If we've piqued your interest, check out our careers page since we're hiring
across the board! [http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

------
karinemeade
Oscar Insurance is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost.

[https://www.hioscar.com](https://www.hioscar.com)

We're currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles in our New York
City office, and now our new Engineering outpost in Los Angeles (Culver City)

[https://www.hioscar.com/news/announcing-oscars-first-
enginee...](https://www.hioscar.com/news/announcing-oscars-first-enginee..).

Software Engineer: Data/Systems (LA):
[https://www.hioscar.com/careers/692396](https://www.hioscar.com/careers/692396)

Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (LA):
[https://www.hioscar.com/careers/692806](https://www.hioscar.com/careers/692806)

Site Reliability Engineer (NYC):
[https://www.hioscar.com/careers/13255](https://www.hioscar.com/careers/13255)

Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://www.hioscar.com/careers/247940](https://www.hioscar.com/careers/247940)

Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC):
[https://www.hioscar.com/careers/248056](https://www.hioscar.com/careers/248056)

Security Engineer (NYC):
[https://www.hioscar.com/careers/483524](https://www.hioscar.com/careers/483524)

------
konfio
Konfio | [https://konfio.mx/](https://konfio.mx/) | Security / Data / Backend
/ DevOps / Full Stack / Engineers | Mexico City ONSITE | Full time

About Konfio: Small businesses are the backbone of the economy, yet have been
completely disregarded by banks. Konfío was created in order to finally change
this! Our mission is to fuel the growth of promising small businesses so they
become strong and relevant in their field.

Konfío is an online lending platform for small businesses in Mexico, using
alternative data for rapid credit assessment, allowing owners to focus on
what’s important: Growing their business.

We’ve had awesome traction and are venture-backed by QED Investors, Kaszek
Ventures, Accion, and Jaguar Ventures. Considered one of the 5 Most Successful
startups in Mexico according to El Financiero, we are building a world-class
FinTech team in order to set the new standard.

For more and to apply: [https://konfio.mx/jobs](https://konfio.mx/jobs)

------
BakaKuna
Devhouse Spindle | Software Developer | Onsite| Groningen, The Netherlands |
[https://jobs.wearespindle.com/software-
developer](https://jobs.wearespindle.com/software-developer)

Devhouse Spindle | Systems Engineer | Onsite| Groningen, The Netherlands |
[https://jobs.wearespindle.com/systems-
engineer](https://jobs.wearespindle.com/systems-engineer)

We are a fast growing company that is looking for someone to join our
infrastructure team in their task of creating and maintaining a telephony
platform. You are excited by improving the scalability of the platform and
implementing new features. We are always creating and updating features like
queues, IVRs, call recording, and voicemail. Basically, it covers all the
things you would expect from a telephony platform and more. The platform
integrates with third parties so we need to expose things that happen on our
platform through an API that is under active and continuous development.

------
wskemper
Viasat | Seattle, WA, USA | Full Time

Viasat aims to be the planet's first global ISP. We build the world's biggest
and fastest satellites, providing service to homes, business, airlines, and
more. Our technology connects parents to children, soldiers to their
commanders, and emergency responders to support lines, whether they're in
Dayton, OH or climbing the slopes of Denali.

We were founded in San Diego in 1986 by three engineers who sought to build
the company they _wanted_ to work for, and that emphasis on our employees
continues to this day. It sounds a little silly, but we still retain a lot of
the beach town influence from that founding, this many years on. I’ve been
with the company for over seven years now (almost a decade if you count
internships!), through a number of different projects and teams, and still
love working here.

We opened a brand new Seattle office back in October, and are hiring for
multiple positions:

* Data Architect - [http://bit.ly/2A61JKa](http://bit.ly/2A61JKa)

* Data Engineer - [http://bit.ly/2CxXWuF](http://bit.ly/2CxXWuF)

* Performance Engineer - [http://bit.ly/2CbKRmZ](http://bit.ly/2CbKRmZ)

* Software Engineer, Framework - [http://bit.ly/2CslIrP](http://bit.ly/2CslIrP)

Email stephan dot kemper at viasat.com, or apply online through
[https://www.viasat.com/careers/openings](https://www.viasat.com/careers/openings).

Candidates only; recruiter/agency emails will be used only to train our spam
filters :)

------
adw
Jaunt | [https://jauntvr.com/](https://jauntvr.com/) | San Mateo, CA, ONSITE |
Full time | visa transfers/OPT OK

Jaunt is the global partner of choice for producing and distributing immersive
content. We build platforms, SDKs and services for creating and distributing
AR/VR experiences. We're exceptionally well funded and we work with many of
the biggest media companies.

We're particularly looking for:

Machine Learning, Jaunt R&D; [http://grnh.se/xrtgse1](http://grnh.se/xrtgse1)
(you'd be working directly with me on this)

Data/analytics infrastructure engineers;
[http://grnh.se/41c8pt1](http://grnh.se/41c8pt1)

AR/VR developers, particularly iOS;
[http://grnh.se/ybmlca1](http://grnh.se/ybmlca1)

Full-stack engineers (working on our distribution platform);
[http://grnh.se/qrpgjn1](http://grnh.se/qrpgjn1)

------
donjay
Sigfig | Software Engineers | San Francisco, Calgary | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://www.sigfig.com/](https://www.sigfig.com/)

SigFig is dedicated to making high-quality investment advice more accessible
and affordable to investors of all wealth levels. Using a combination of
design, data science, and technology, SigFig helps empower investors with the
information and guidance they need to achieve their personal financial goals.
Through partnerships with some of the world’s largest and most innovative
financial institutions, SigFig seeks to help investors and advisors better
manage their investments.

Our interview process is pretty straightforward: a take-home test, a phone
screen, then an onsite at our SF office.

Front End (Angular/Typescript)
[http://grnh.se/ysau3m1](http://grnh.se/ysau3m1) All Jobs
[https://www.sigfig.com/site/#/jobs](https://www.sigfig.com/site/#/jobs)

------
oladon
ChatLingual | Full-Stack Developer (Node.js) | Denver, Colorado | Full-Time |
ONSITE

ChatLingual gives businesses access to new markets by removing one of the
oldest barriers to entry: language. We've built a platform that allows people
to communicate in 89 languages, which companies can use to support their
customers around the world. We are looking for an experienced, broadly-skilled
developer to join our team as we grow. This is a senior position.

Stack is Node.js, Postgres, Redis, and Angular hosted on AWS.

More details can be found on AngelList
([http://bit.ly/fullstack_details](http://bit.ly/fullstack_details)) or by
emailing us at 42@chatlingual.com.

Investors include: Foundry Group, Royal Street VC

Oversight team includes: Jeff Rohr[0], Former CFO at Deloitte; Ben Rifkin[1],
Partner at Royal Street Ventures; Tim Joyce[2], Former CIO of Xerox Customer
Care; Lucas Dickey[3], Head of Product at Stealth Co (an a16z portfolio
company)

Feel free to post comments with feedback/questions here as well — I'll be
around.

[0] Jeff Rohr:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jprohr](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jprohr)

[1] Ben Rifkin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benrifkin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benrifkin)

[2] Tim Joyce: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/tim-joyce-
ab25081](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tim-joyce-ab25081)

[3] Lucas Dickey:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucasdickey](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucasdickey)

------
coltnz
SMX | C++ Developer | Auckland | ONSITE | Full-time |
[http://smxemail.com](http://smxemail.com)

SMX is New Zealand's email specialist. We're looking for a C++ (and ideally
Java) developer to work on our bespoke email architecture, centred around the
Momentum MTA server.

This is a strictly on-site position, but we can help expedite the immigration
process.

~~~
seishun
I applied and received this:

>Unfortunately we do not have any C++ Dev roles and we don't anticipate any in
the foreseeable future

------
abrahamcadre
CADRE | New York, NY | Onsite | Experienced Engineers | Cadre is a well-funded
startup (Series C | Total Funding $135M) at the intersection of technology and
investing. Our mission is to provide direct access to world’s best
investments. We are starting with high-end commercial real estate and are
changing how investors find and invest in opportunities in this massive
industry. Open Positions:
[https://cadre.com/careers](https://cadre.com/careers)

Senior Software Engineer-
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=75123](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=75123)

Software Engineer in Test-
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=155526](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=155526)

Software Engineer Internship-
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=901695](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=901695)

------
MKK
Aurora Solar | [http://www.aurorasolar.com/](http://www.aurorasolar.com/) |
Palo Alto, CA | Onsite | Full Time | Frontend, Backend, Fullstack Engineer We
are building the software platform that powers the solar industry. Aurora is a
cloud-based SaaS solution that allows solar installers to build 3D models of
buildings and trees, simulate the impact of shading on a homeowner's roof,
design advanced solar systems, calculate the financial return of a solar
system and generate beautiful sales proposals. By enabling solar installers to
do all of this with just a few clicks, Aurora helps to reduce the cost of
solar installations and make solar energy more widely available.

Frontend Techstack: Ember, Coffee/Javascript, WebGL Backend Techstack: Ruby on
Rails, Python, Postgres

If you're interested in working with us, please apply online. Mention you're
from HN, provider your HN handle and let us know why Aurora is of interest and
what you've been working on lately.

~~~
bqndenimwarlord
It sounds like your team is working in a pretty cool and unique space! Is
there an email we can reach out to?

------
tifa2up
Alcatraz AI | ML, Firmware and Full-stack Engineers | ONSITE | Full-time |
Palo Alto, CA | [https://www.alcatraz.ai/](https://www.alcatraz.ai/)

We're a venture-backed, Series A startup developing a new method for physical
access point authentication. Similar to FaceID on iPhone X, the technology
unlocks spaces only when it identifies the person in front of it has access.
To achieve this, we use facial detection and recognition, 3D sensing and
artificial intelligence to enable highly secure and frictionless entry into
physical locations.

We're hiring full-stack, machine learning, and firmware engineers! You can
find the job descriptions at
[https://www.alcatraz.ai/jobs](https://www.alcatraz.ai/jobs)

Benefits & Perks: \- Competitive pay and equity \- Flexible hours \- Unlimited
vacation \- Fully-stocked kitchen \- Team offsites \- Premium medical, dental
and vision insurance

If you find any of the positions interesting, drop me a line at ab@alcatraz.ai

------
angiey24
Care3 | Los Angeles | Senior Fullstack Engineer & Fullstack Engineer & | Full-
time, Onsite | care3.co/careers.php

Care3 started with the realization that the most vulnerable members of our
society including seniors, people of color, and the disabled do not have equal
access to healthcare and receive woefully inadequate quality of care in their
homes and communities. Care3 is built to fix these unacceptable and
unnecessary disparities.

We've created a collaboration tool that allows care givers and care teams to
coordinate care for the patient. We're looking to grow our platform and keep
evolving in ways that impact our customers positively.

Care3 is looking for talented people who are okay about not knowing how to
solve a problem and figure it out anyways. We provide the environment to allow
you to make mistakes, and for you own it and fix it because we know things
break. The impact of your contributions will be immediate and we're excited to
add to our team!

You can apply by sending your resume to careers@care3.co, thanks!

------
ssutch3
Bread | Infrastructure (Kubernetes), Backend (Go), Frontend (Vue) | San
Francisco, Ca | Remote (USA/Canada/Mexico)

Bread is already one of the most popular digital currency wallets, and we are
loved by our growing base of customers. We started out as a simple app to
allow you to hold and transact Bitcoin. Now, Bread is building the first truly
decentralized financial institution. Find out more on our careers page
([https://breadapp.com/careers/](https://breadapp.com/careers/))

Using the benefits of our unique non-custodial business model, technology, and
talent, our goal is to empower anyone using a mobile phone with a full suite
of financial tools, wherever they are in the world. We want to give everyone
the power and freedom over their finances. You can read more about our
principles from our President
([https://breadapp.com/blog/empower/](https://breadapp.com/blog/empower/))

We are looking for:

\- An Infrastructure engineer to help us increase reliability and build new
functionality for our hosted services:
[https://breadapp.com/careers/infrastructure-
engineer/](https://breadapp.com/careers/infrastructure-engineer/)

\- A backend engineer to help us build out our Go micro-service-powered
banking platform: [http://breadapp.com/careers/backend-
engineer/](http://breadapp.com/careers/backend-engineer/)

\- A frontend engineer to help us build out our banking frontend:
[https://breadapp.com/careers/frontend-
engineer/](https://breadapp.com/careers/frontend-engineer/)

------
aquamansam
Nanome Inc | San Diego, California | Full stack web developers + Blockchain
Engineers| Full-time | REMOTE OR ONSITE

Nanome seeks to democratize science, engineering, and research using Virtual
Reality and Blockchain technology. We build intuitive virtual reality
interfaces that enable scientists and engineers to collaborate, design and
simulate with nanoscale precision. Our software helps advance research and
development in life sciences, materials sciences, and nanoengineering through
hands-on virtual reality interfaces.

Work in a fast paced startup environment surrounded by entrepreneurial
mindsets. Develop, document, test, debug, and deploy Blockchain applications
on private blockchains, Ethereum Testnets and the Ethereum Mainnet. Develop
and improve front-end web applications interfacing with the Ethereum
blockchain (DAPP).

Experience in some of the following:

-Basic understanding of Solidity -Strong Javascript skills -node.js and/or vue.js -AWS -Docker -Version control such as Git -Truffle -Mocha -C#

Check out our jobs at jobs.nanome.io or our website at www.nanome.ai

~~~
ccvannorman
This is really exciting - as a lifelong math and physics geek and game
developer, I can see huge application for this! My dream is that someday a
7-year-old child and a Cambridge physicist could work together in a
multiplayer quantum particle puzzle game..

------
ggregoire
Decidata.tv | Frontend, Backend, Devop | Mexico City (Condesa) | ONSITE | VISA
SPONSORSHIP (Spanish not required)

# Who we are

• Decidata has built a technology that watches TV in continue, detects
commercials and finds the matching brand/product. We have 3 main products:
TVSync to run digital ads campaigns when we detect a related TV commercial;
Insights to monitor TV commercials and their impact on digital ads;
ProgrammaticTV to segment and target the viewers with the right TV
commercials. We’re going to develop 2-3 new products in 2018.

• We are 30 people. 50% at technical roles. 80% Mexican, 20%
French/Spanish/American.

• We are present in 7 countries all over Latin America and are expending our
activities to the US and European markets.

-

# We are hiring engineers with 2-4 years of experience

• Devop Engineer — experience with AWS, Docker and build/test/deploy
automation required

• Frontend Engineer — experience with React and SPA required

• Backend Engineer — experience with Python and/or Node.js required

-

If you’re interested, email me (in English) at guillaume@decidata.tv.

Include your resume or linkedin + your github/stackoverflow or something you
built.

------
stevepl458
SecurityCompass/ Senior /Principal Consultants Appsec/ Toronto, ON/ Onsite or
USA

Security Compass is a software security company that provides professional
services, training, and a first-of-its kind Software Security Requirements
Management (SSRM) platform to help eliminate security vulnerabilities in
mission-critical applications, minimize organizational risk, and easily meet
regulatory and compliance standards.

This role advises customers on enterprise-wide application security programs,
including secure software development process and best practices across the
SDLC. This role is responsible for running a customer’s entire Appsec program,
including managing consultants and client staff. This role works across the
country, on client sites with our key stakeholders, to deliver quality through
being face to face with your customers.

[https://www.securitycompass.com/careers/#job-
listing](https://www.securitycompass.com/careers/#job-listing)

------
geronimodeabreu
Vemba ([https://www.vemba.com/](https://www.vemba.com/)) | Toronto | Full-time
| On-site

Vemba is a platform for digital content delivery that connects Publishers with
Creators and helps them monetize the content. We have offices in NYC, LA and
Toronto. The development team is based in Toronto; we have a great office
space with remarkable culture and environment. We are going through a period
of fast growth and there are many opportunities to have a great impact on the
future of the company.

We are currently hiring a Senior Full-Stack Developer. Requirements:

* 5+ years hands-on web development experience

* A solid foundation in computer science, with strong competencies in data structures, algorithms, and software design

* Experience building highly scalable web services and building/using RESTful APIs and proficiency in Node.js or Ruby or Python

* Advanced programming skills using client-side Javascript and HTML

* Exposure to containerized environments (Docker, Kubernetes)

Benefits & Perks

* Excellent Medical/Dental Benefits

* Competitive Salary

* Flexible schedule

* Great Company Culture!

Have questions? Email me at geronimo@vemba.com

------
buffalogrid
BuffaloGrid | London,UK | Senior Hardware Engineer | ONSITE | Full-time

www.buffalogrid.com is the mobile power and internet service for the off-grid
world. We use solar energy, innovative technology and cashless payment systems
to provide our service where it’s needed most. We want to help people get
connected and stay connected.

We’re looking for a Senior Hardware Engineer who will be responsible for the
development and successful delivery of all hardware and electronics systems
inside our primary hardware system, the BuffaloGrid Hub, and all associated
hardware products. This includes technical involvement in all aspects of
electronics, engineering, testing, compliance, manufacturing and quality
assurance.

Core skills and interests you need to have:

\- Embedded coding for IoT devices - C/C++ as well as some higher level
languages for test scripts - Expertise in circuit design with PCB layout tools
and simulation software - Prototyping \- proven ability to create fast-
turnaround prototypes via pick-and-place and reflow including fine-pitch SMT
soldering and rework \- Mastery of automated testing tools and frameworks and
lab equipment to design, develop and test hardware solutions and via
applicable software (command-line based and GUI applications)

We’re a company of 12, seed funded, growing fast, and distributed across the
world - from London to rural Uttar Pradesh - so we’re keenly focussed clear
communication.

We are a team that strives to be a safe and comfortable place for all.
Diversity is the root of new perspective and opportunity for us collectively.

Want to help provide connectivity for millions of people? Email us at
jobs@buffalogrid.com or apply through this link:
[https://buffalogrid.com/apply/senior-
hardware](https://buffalogrid.com/apply/senior-hardware)

------
roycoding
Arundo | Multiple roles | Houston, TX, Oslo, Norway | Full-Time | ONSITE

Arundo is a startup building a data platform for industries with sensor-laden
equipment, such as oil and gas, shipping, renewables, utilities, manufacturing
and transportation. Our platform and associated tools allow customers to
easily create streaming data pipelines and build, deploy, and manage machine
learning models. We are a distributed team with offices in Houston, Texas,
Oslo, Norway, and Palo Alto, California and work with customers around the
world.

We recently raised a large series A round and are hiring for roles across the
company, including:

\- Data scientists (Houston and Oslo)

\- DevOps (Houston)

\- Full-stack developers (Houston and Oslo)

\- QA (Houston)

\- Recruiters (Houston and Oslo)

\- More…

All positions are onsite in the locations specified.

Other things to know:

\- We welcome candidates from all backgrounds and demographics.

\- We value independent workers and nice, enthusiastic people, who happen to
be very good at what they do. In turn, we compensate them well.

Please check our website for a full listing:
[https://www.arundo.com/careers](https://www.arundo.com/careers)

------
fedesaravia
Citrusbyte | Remote | Experienced Software Engineer | citrusbyte.com

Citrusbyte is a software consultancy that believes in using simple tools to
solve problems. We build custom systems for both startups and enterprises -
You can see our portfolio for more information about our clients.

Our main offices are in Los Angeles and New York, but we work remotely with
people from all around the world.

Our engineers have experience in a consultative environment, excellent
communication skills and a desire to work with talented teams building
innovative products. We work closely with our clients, sharing our experience
to help them better define their products.

We are looking for Experienced Frontend and Backend Engineers:

On the backend, we value experience in Ruby (off Rails) and knowledge about
other languages like Elixir or Go.

On the frontend, we are searching for HTML, CSS and JavaScript experts that
are always learning and adapting to the ever-evolving frontend landscape.

Find out more at
[http://careers.citrusbyte.com/](http://careers.citrusbyte.com/)

~~~
AlexITC
Once I applied on your careers site, I required a lot of time because it asked
a lot of things (including coding some problems), I never received a response,
I even asked to someone via email who told me he'll ask HR and the, no
response at all.

If you are going to require people to spend 30 minutes just to apply, at least
be kind to give a response.

~~~
fedesaravia
Hey Alex, I'm to hear about your experience.

Please send me an email to federico at citrusbyte.com and I can follow up with
that.

------
steven266
ROOMHERO | Backend Developer, Frontend Developer | Frankfurt, Germany | Full-
Time | ONSITE

ROOMHERO is Europe's first Online Interior Designer and a digital One-Stop-
Shop Solution for the Real Estate market. Since 2014, we help our clients by
furnishing their apartments, houses or work spaces.

Our current technology stack is based on a Python backend (monolithic
application that we are currently splitting into microservices) exposing a
RESTful API and several React frontends. Every application is containered
(Docker / Docker-Compose). As we are going to split the backend we are open to
new technologies to join the API gateway!

We are looking for expirienced backend and frontend developers to join our
startup in Frankfurt (am Main), Germany! Backend developers with DevOps
expirience are prefered.

Please apply on our recruiting websites:

* Backend Dev: [http://smrtr.io/jQLhmQ](http://smrtr.io/jQLhmQ)

* Frontend Dev: [http://smrtr.io/OdSyHg](http://smrtr.io/OdSyHg)

------
dickfickling
Dave.com | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE | Full Time

Dave.com is disrupting the $36b overdraft fee industry. From within our (React
Native) iOS and Android apps, users can request a paycheck advance of up to
$75 with no interest.

We are a product and engineering-driven company first and are focused on
building a quality team vs a large team. You will be a formative part of our
company culture moving forward. To that point, we want someone that can take
ownership of a project from beginning to end and can do it on their own.

Backed by Mark Cuban, SV Angel, the Chernin Group, Kraft, Diplo, and others,
we're well funded and located in sunny Los Angeles.

Requirements:

* Frontend and backend web development experience

* 3+ years of Javascript

* Experience building and shipping real products

* Familiarity with web and mobile security best practices

Stack:

* API: Node.js, Python/Flask, MySQL, Redis, hosted on Google Cloud

* Website: React (static, hosted on S3)

* iOS/Android: React Native

Our 12-person team (four engineers) is looking to add another engineer to the
mix. Apply directly to me at dick@dave.com, include a brief summary of the
last product you built and shipped.

------
thepylekate
I'm hiring for a Sys Admin in Burbank, CA. We're an art, science and
engineering think tank founded by Bran Ferren & Danny Hillis.
[https://careers-appliedminds.icims.com/jobs/1311/systems-
adm...](https://careers-appliedminds.icims.com/jobs/1311/systems-
administrator/job)

------
_pastel
Picnic | Front-End, Full-Stack, ML Engineering | SF | Full Time, Onsite

Picnic’s mission is to structure the world’s medical data to make it useful.
We work directly with patients to collect, digitize,and manage their complete
medical records, giving them with control over their care through a personal
health timeline. We do the dirty work of fetching and parsing any record from
any doctor, anywhere in the US. Beyond serving patients directly, we partner
with biotech, genomics, and pharma companies who sponsor PicnicHealth accounts
for research volunteers. Through this work we’re building data sets that power
cutting edge medical research. We’re going through a period of extreme growth
— on track for 20x over the next year, coming off our recent $1M finish in
Google Cloud’s Machine Learning Startup Competition.

Our stack is React/Redux, Node, Python, Keras, PostgreSQL, Kubernetes.

Learn more at
[https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs](https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs)

------
zaid-abbasi
Squad | Engineering Lead | Onsite | Delhi NCR, India | INR 24 - 30 LPA + ESOPs
upto 20 Lacs

At Squad ([https://www.squadplatform.com/](https://www.squadplatform.com/)) we
are building an AI-powered SaaS platform that would provide all the tools an
operations team needs to automate their business processes.

We're looking for someone who would:

\- Architect for scale - We are processing millions of SKU's each month and
have plans to scale 10x in the next 12-18 months.

\- Work closely with business, operations, engineering and product teams to
understand business requirements, product functionality & product roadmap.

\- Choose the right building blocks which accelerate the Squad vision.
Understand business vision and architect the product around the same.

\- Architect reliable data pipelines that are simple to operate.

\- Act as a lead engineer and help the engineering team stay productive :)

Details here : [http://bit.ly/squad-el](http://bit.ly/squad-el) or write to us
at code@squadrun.co

------
ynnak
Cognii | Boston, MA or remote

    
    
      2017-2021 Leading vendor for AI market in education - Technavio
      2016 EdTech Innovation of the Year Award Winner
      2016 An AI personal assistant bot with traction - VentureBeat
    

Cognii is transforming online education with conversational Artificial
Intelligence technology. Cognii Virtual Learning Assistant is a chatbot tutor
that assesses students' learning and guides them towards mastery. We are
looking for entrepreneurial candidates in the following areas:

1\. AI and NLP Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - information extraction
    

2\. Full Stack Developer

    
    
      - Front/Back End web design with scalability
      - Experience with Ruby on Rails
      - iOS/Android development a plus
    

Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and get rewarded
with generous stock options. Please send your application and resume to
jobs@cognii.com

------
zeeshanm
Bill Karma | iOS Software Engineer | Full-time + On-site in NYC |
[https://www.getbillkarma.com](https://www.getbillkarma.com)

This is a full-time position and not a contract engagement. The ability to
work remotely is a possibility for an exceptional engineer.

We are looking for a dedicated and an experienced IOS developer to join a
specialized, and small mobile team.

This is a key position in engineering team and you will have a unique
opportunity to shape upcoming product features. You will drive implementation
from ideation, scoping, development and ultimately to production.

About You:

You are passionate about slick UX design and pixel perfect UI.

You have deep understanding of UIView classes.

You can design and develop without using storyboards.

You are not afraid of going deep in client, server and network code to
troubleshoot any issue.

Desired Experience:

BS/MS in Computer Science, Engineering or a related subject.

3+ years in iOS development experience (Objective-C, Cocoa, UIKit, Swift and
Xcode).

Extensive experience keeping up with regular iOS SDK and tool chain updates.

Previous experience working in a start-up environment is a big plus.

------
Simmo
Humai | DEVOPS ENGINEER, BACK-END DEVELOPER | Vienna | Full-time ONSITE
[https://www.humai.tech](https://www.humai.tech)

Humai Technologies was founded in 1998 as a spin-off from the Vienna
University of Technology and the Berndorf Industry Group, with the mission to
build first-class Visual Computing, Virtual Reality (VR), and Augmented
Reality (AR) based solutions. Humai is a provider of enterprise scale mobile &
IoT visual computing/recognition solutions, as well as the creator of the
MagicLens, the 21st century AR & VR solution for sales and tradeshows.

We’re looking for a DevOps Engineer to contribute to our growing portfolio of
Enterprise Scale Visual Recognition solutions targeting Global Fortune 500
companies

Do you want to know more ? Here the complete description:

[http://jobs.humai.tech/2018-DevOps-Engineer-Humai-
INTERNATIO...](http://jobs.humai.tech/2018-DevOps-Engineer-Humai-
INTERNATIONAL.pdf)

Contact: jobs@humai.tech

Looking forward to working with you ;-)

Simone

~~~
tom_mellior
Austrian law requires you to publish salary information in the job
announcement.

------
michelle_alto
Alto | San Francisco, CA | Perm, Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://alto.com](https://alto.com)

Our mission at Alto is to fulfill medicine’s true purpose—to improve quality
of life—for everyone who needs it. We are a Series B healthcare tech startup
advancing the pharmacy into the modern era with technology and empathy, and
making high-quality healthcare accessible to all.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/alto](https://www.keyvalues.com/alto)

Also check out our recent feature on The Muse!
[https://www.themuse.com/profiles/altopharmacy](https://www.themuse.com/profiles/altopharmacy)

We're hiring:

\- Software Engineers:
[https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=737797&ref=keyvalues](https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=737797&ref=keyvalues)

\- Product Managers:
[https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=744789&ref=keyvalues](https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=744789&ref=keyvalues)

\- Product Designers:
[https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=776829&ref=keyvalues](https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=776829&ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: React Native, React, Ruby on Rails, Go

We're also hiring our 2nd Technical Recruiter if you or someone you know is
interested in growing our small Product Team from the ground up! Learn more
here:
[https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=963250](https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=963250)

------
youmin
Nexiona | Frontend and backend developers | Barcelona (Spain) | REMOTE (only
Europe) | [http://nexiona.com](http://nexiona.com)

About us:

* Software development company focused 100% on professional IoT

* Young company but growing very fast (currently 17 people expecting 30 before the end of next year)

* HQ in Barcelona, office in UK and looking forward to open on GE, FR and US very soon

Positions:

* Backend/frontend developers, product manager, system administrators... Open positions and apply details: [https://goo.gl/EiiXGY](https://goo.gl/EiiXGY) (We are open to spontaneous applications for other positions)

* Keywords: IoT, RabbitMQ, MongoDB, Python, Flask, Elastic, Graphite, ExtJS, Javascript, ReactJS, Typescript, node.js, Ansible, Raspberry Pi, Arduino, Docker, Rancher, Agile, Kanban.

* Interview = culture [1h] + technical interview [1h] + coding project presentation [1h] + onsite interview [1h]

Final notes:

* g33k p30pl3 and nice atmosphere

* remote work but fully connected with workmates

* 2-3 days every month we spend time together in our Barcelona office

------
kpzg
Zillow | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full-time | Engineering

Zillow is looking for exceptional engineers with a passion for building core
marketplace services such as Search, Suggestions, Recommendations,
Full/Incremental indexers and Distributed caches at internet scale. Zillow is
the leading (US) real estate and rental marketplace dedicated to empowering
consumers with data, inspiration and knowledge.

The Core Services team, at Zillow, delivers innovative and specialized
services such as low-latency, real-time, multi-faceted Search that combines
textual, geographic and parametric query capabilities. We also deliver
location based Auto-Complete and Suggestions tuned for real estate shopping
behaviors. This core group designs and delivers purpose-built architectures
(C++/Linux) that are tuned for specific use cases. We don’t just rollout and
tweak off-the-shelf products.

Zillow also happens to be a really fun place to work:
[https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Zillow-
Reviews-E40802.htm](https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Zillow-
Reviews-E40802.htm). Come join us. Apply at the links below, or send your
resume directly to: karthikp@zillowgroup.com

Principal Engineering Lead, Search:
[https://www.zillow.com/careers/openings/?j=oVKO4fwh](https://www.zillow.com/careers/openings/?j=oVKO4fwh)

Senior Engineer, Search and Indexing:
[https://www.zillow.com/careers/openings/?j=o3GC6fwb](https://www.zillow.com/careers/openings/?j=o3GC6fwb)

Senior Engineer, Auto-Complete and Suggestions:
[https://www.zillow.com/careers/openings/?j=o2GC6fwa](https://www.zillow.com/careers/openings/?j=o2GC6fwa)

------
spyckie2
GoodNotes [[http://goodnotes.com](http://goodnotes.com)] | Lead backend
engineer, iOS developers | Full time | Hong Kong ONSITE, VISA GoodNotes was
created from our founder's frustration of taking readable and reusable notes
on his first iPad. We have since grown to millions of happy users and have
been featured on Apple's marketing materials.

We are a fully bootstrapped and profitable company. We started off as an indie
developer and now is time for us to grow the team.

It’s an awesome opportunity to work with the one of the best iOS team in the
region on a product loved by millions. Hong Kong is also a great first stop if
you are interested in exploring Asia!

\---

We're transitioning our backend from a file based system to a real time event
driven architecture and we're looking for someone with experience building
event driven architecture at scale.

Please apply at [http://t1.gl/gn](http://t1.gl/gn) or email
spencer@goodnotes.com.

------
yourmechanic12
YourMechanic| Mountain View, CA| Fullstack Engineer| Onsite| Multiple
Positions Available!
[https://www.yourmechanic.com/careers](https://www.yourmechanic.com/careers)

YourMechanic connects mobile mechanics to customers who seek affordable,
convenient, and honest car repair services at their home or office, seven days
a week.

We're expanding nationwide and we are looking for software engineers who, like
Mechanics, enjoy looking 'under the hood' and can work across the entire
product spectrum, to join our core development team. Feel free to reach out to

Tech: Ruby on Rails for back end. Postgresql DB, with Redis for in memory
caching. React for front end. Swift for iOS app. Java for Android app. Special
purpose modules in nodejs, golang and tomcat.

kdurant@yourmechanic.com to learn about this role and others! All open
positions:
[https://www.yourmechanic.com/careers](https://www.yourmechanic.com/careers)

------
alex-flickr
Flickr iOS Mobile Engineer - San Francisco | Fulltime | ONSITE |
[https://www.flickr.com](https://www.flickr.com)

Starting immediately, we are looking for talented engineers to join the
emotional world of Flickr iOS Mobile Engineering. If you get fired up writing
mobile applications that deliver photos, engagement, and community features to
millions on a daily basis, then we want to talk to you!

We have a track record of innovation to build on, and a strong desire to
radically improve Flickr, both for new users and casual visitors as well as
the power users who form the core of the community. There's a tremendously
long list of new features, programs and technologies set to come online this
year. If you've ever wanted to a chance to have a big impact (Flickr has
millions and millions of users and billions of photos), this is it.

Candidates must have experience with Objective-C iOS development.

Ping me directly at seville@flickr.com with your resume if you're interested!

------
amitklein
Nexar | [https://www.getnexar.com/](https://www.getnexar.com/) | Tel Aviv |
REMOTE

Nexar's mission to eliminate car collisions. We use AI, machine vision, sensor
fusion, real-time networking and quite a few other buzzwords to create a new,
delightful, and really safe, driving experience, powered by your smartphone,
with the potential of saving the 1,300,000 people who die on the road every
year.

We're growing quickly ([https://blog.getnexar.com/nexar-has-raised-30-million-
in-ser...](https://blog.getnexar.com/nexar-has-raised-30-million-in-series-b-
funding-and-is-expanding-its-exec-team-5e9a59775b4d)) and looking for mobile
(mid/senior iOS & Android) engineers and product designers to help meet the
challenge and opportunity in front of us.

We have a few really amazing remote team members and looking to add more
anywhere in the world. The job descriptions below are for our office in Tel
Aviv but again we're very excited to add some remote only team members as
well:

\- [https://www.comeet.co/jobs/nexar/13.008/ios-
developer/39.60E](https://www.comeet.co/jobs/nexar/13.008/ios-
developer/39.60E)

\- [https://www.comeet.co/jobs/nexar/13.008/senior-android-
devel...](https://www.comeet.co/jobs/nexar/13.008/senior-android-
developer/1B.603)

\- [https://www.comeet.co/jobs/nexar/13.008/product-
designer/39....](https://www.comeet.co/jobs/nexar/13.008/product-
designer/39.60F)

If you have any questions feel free to contact me amitklein at getnexar dot
com

------
s_dev
Loylap | Dublin, Ireland | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.loylap.com](https://www.loylap.com) LoyLap bridges the gap
between bricks and mortar retail businesses and their customers. We work
closely with businesses to establish loyalty, gift, rewards and alternative
payment systems that digitally connect merchants to their customers and
facilitates transaction management.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/loylap](https://www.keyvalues.com/loylap)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Developer: mailto:sean@loylap.com

Tech Stack: We use a LAMP (Linux (Ubuntu), Apache, MySQL, PHP) and have iOS
and Android clients that we developer natively in Swift and Kotlin. We also
integrate with the Clover POS terminals. We’re infinitely curious so we also
dabble in lots of other tech but this is our official stack.

------
rhuddleston
Quiq | Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) Devops / Infrastructure | Bozeman, MT |
[https://goquiq.com/](https://goquiq.com/) We are a startup focusing on
Enterprise clients customer support messaging (SMS, Facebook, Kik and others)
looking for a senior SRE, devops, infrastructure engineer to work on our fast
growing multi-tenant product.

Environment is 100% automated using ansible, terraform and python. We have a
docker based microservices architecture. Knowledge of golang is a plus. We
treat security very seriously and experience creating and maintaining a secure
and reliable infrastructure is a must. Significant ability to contribute to
existing and new open-source tools used in our environment.

See Full description and how to apply here: [https://goquiq.com/customer-
centric-senior-engineering-caree...](https://goquiq.com/customer-centric-
senior-engineering-careers/)

------
kevinkimball
Le Tote | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://www.letote.com](https://www.letote.com)

Le Tote is a subscription e-commerce company delivering personalized fashion
to your door. We are hiring for software engineers at multiple levels for
several of our teams, including our personalization, fulfillment, customer
experience and internationalization teams. We use Ruby (ROR/GraphQL), Elixir
(Phoenix/GraphQL), Javascript (ES6/React/Redux), and Swift.

Apply online: [https://letote.com/careers](https://letote.com/careers)

I'm personally hiring for roles on the i18n team (we just launched in China!
see: [https://www.wsj.com/articles/le-tote-makes-bid-to-dress-
chin...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/le-tote-makes-bid-to-dress-chinas-
women-1516969846)). For those roles email kevin@letote.com.

------
spwestwood
OpenSignal | [https://opensignal.com/](https://opensignal.com/) | Angel,
London | ONSITE

Our mission is to become the global authority on wireless networks; our Wifi
and mobile signal crowdsourcing apps have been downloaded over 20 million
times, our public reports reach a wide audience and our OpenSignal Insights
are purchased by key players in the telco industry. We gather, process and
visualize terabytes of data, providing insight into mobile networks to the
public and our clients.

We are currently hiring across the tech team. We are looking for a devops
engineer, web developer, data engineer, and more. For more details on the
roles please see and apply using the links below. Email me at
sam@opensignal.com if you have any questions!

[http://opensignal.com/careers](http://opensignal.com/careers)

DevOps Engineer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/383368](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/383368)

Web Developer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/540602](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/540602)

Data Engineer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/412944](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/412944)

BI Developer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/488973](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/488973)

Mobile QA Engineer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/654691](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/654691)

------
jhdavids8
Vitally ([https://vitally.io](https://vitally.io)) | Growth-focused generalist
| New York, NY | ONSITE | Full-time

Vitally is looking for its first non-technical + growth-focused hire. The goal
with this position is to help generate early traction, which means it will
start with a bit of creative marketing efforts, likely continue with some
sales, and end with some Customer Success (contingent upon success of the
first two areas, of course). We are looking for someone to help out across the
board, so you should be a generalist and a bit of a hustler.

Vitally is a product analytics platform (with revenue analytics coming soon)
to drive success for B2B startups - think Mixpanel meets Baremetrics with a
focus exclusively on B2B needs/pains. We did the Techstars NYC accelerator
last fall and will launch our first official offering in April.

If you want to join a promising startup in its (very) early stages, please
reach out to jamie@vitally.io. Thanks!

------
imdsm
DADI | Full stack engineer | FULL-TIME | REMOTE FIRST |
[https://dadi.tech](https://dadi.tech)

DADI is an enterprise-grade, deployment-ready web services stack, built around
a microservices architecture. We're looking for a driven and focused full
stack engineer with a proven record of delivering projects using agile
methodologies.

Required experience: JavaScript, Node.js, templating engines (Dust.js),
frontend design & development (using HTML/(S)CSS/JS etc), working productively
in a *nix envionment, managing source code with Git, and working in an agile
environment.

Bonus experience: networking, NoSQL, unit and acceptance testing experience,
automation including CI/CD, and an understanding of API first philosophy.

Benefits: remote first, no 9 to 5, minimal meetings, work asynchronously,
where you want, and at your own pace.

Interested?

Send a copy of your CV or a link to your LinkedIn profile to jobs@dadi.co.

Make sure to include examples of your recent work. No recruiters or agencies.

------
codeinthehole
Octopus Energy | Software Engineer | Soho, London, UK | ONSITE, FULL TIME

We are a tech-focused energy supplier for the UK market and we're looking for
diligent software engineers to join us.

Our small, multi-discipline engineering team builds and maintains a platform
that processes over £100m annually for over 100k customers.

Server-side, we mainly use Python. Our public site is powered by Django and
the Django-REST-framework - we also use Pandas, Numpy and Jupyter for analysis
and forecasting, plus Celery for background tasks.

We use AWS heavily, employing most of the "Hashistack" (eg Packer, Consul,
Terraform) as part of a continuous deployment pipeline.

This is a rare opportunity to use technology to help fight climate change
through helping the UK to use green technology and renewable energy sources.

Further details on the role and how to apply here:
[https://octopus.energy/careers/back-end-
developer/](https://octopus.energy/careers/back-end-developer/)

------
6846
Horizon State | Melbourne AU, Wellington NZ | Full time/Contract | Onsite &
Remote.

Redesigning democracy on the Blockchain.

We want engineers who have a broad set of skills, because you’ll need to be
comfortable performing in different areas. You may be coding in the morning,
testing someone else’s code before lunch, designing a screen in the afternoon
and jumping on a conference call with a customer in the early evening.

We don’t mind what technologies you develop with. We’re not just looking for
Java, C#, JS, Solidity, Golang or any other specific language. If you don’t
use anything in our stack but make a good case and seem like a great fit —
we’ll still consider you.

Apply: instantregret@horizonstate.com

Details: [https://medium.com/horizonstate/horizon-state-is-
hiring-d0a8...](https://medium.com/horizonstate/horizon-state-is-
hiring-d0a81b22ff7)

Company: [https://horizonstate.com](https://horizonstate.com)

------
hs_jobs
Horizon State | Melbourne AU, Wellington NZ | Full time/Contract | Onsite &
Remote.

Redesigning democracy on the Blockchain.

We want engineers who have a broad set of skills, because you’ll need to be
comfortable performing in different areas. You may be coding in the morning,
testing someone else’s code before lunch, designing a screen in the afternoon
and jumping on a conference call with a customer in the early evening.

We don’t mind what technologies you develop with. We’re not just looking for
Java, C#, JS, Solidity, Golang or any other specific language. If you don’t
use anything in our stack but make a good case and seem like a great fit —
we’ll still consider you.

Apply: instantregret@horizonstate.com

Details: [https://medium.com/horizonstate/horizon-state-is-
hiring-d0a8...](https://medium.com/horizonstate/horizon-state-is-
hiring-d0a81b22ff7)

Company: [https://horizonstate.com](https://horizonstate.com)

~~~
dankohn1
CNCF | Data entry and massaging | Remote | $20/hour

You: GitHub-literate junior programmer and/or student interested in data
cleanup, data entry, and web searching tasks at $20/hour. Location and
schedule doesn’t matter, but you have 10 to 30 hours a week available. You
like keeping track of new software projects and products.

Us: We are building an interactive version of the Cloud Native Landscape
[https://github.com/cncf/landscape](https://github.com/cncf/landscape) and are
looking for help maintaining the YAML file of 463 (and counting) projects and
products.

Please submit your GitHub username and a short description of any relevant
experience. Also, what’s the command to add all changed and new files in your
repo to staging?

You can email me at the work email in my profile.

------
martinshen
8 points by martinshen 30 days ago | parent [-] | on: Ask HN: Who is hiring?
(January 2018)

Volkswagen | Detroit Metro Area | Full Time, ONSITE I moved from SF startups
to Detroit to join Volkswagen Connected Services. Here, I have the autonomy to
build out mobility products and enhance connected car services. Help our small
entrepreneurial team enhance our mobile app, integrate our vehicles to IoT
devices and build-out our 3rd party developer platform. The best part is that
our products/services will make it in production within 12 months.

Product Manager [2] - Work in an Agile environment to own a distinct product
area end-to-end: ideation, business and act as business owner in SCRUM.
$85K-$115K

Sales Software Engineer [1] - Support product manager to help build out
features for VW's Connected Car Developer Platform. Build demonstration
applications and technical onboarding of 3rd Party Developers. $90K-$125K

Email martin.shen@vw.com for more information. Unfortunately, we do not
sponsor visas.

------
druml
Yoyo Wallet | London ONSITE | Full-time

We’re the fastest growing mobile wallet in Europe and one of the most exciting
FinTech companies around. Transforming the way retailers and their customers
interact is no small task, but we’ve got the team, the board and the investors
to meet our lofty goals.

The Yoyo Wallet product comprises of iOS and Android apps that talk to a suite
of APIs powered by the Yoyo platform. We use a service-oriented architecture
to support real-time, high-volume transactions that consistently deliver sub-
one-second response times at the point-of-sale.

Backend stack: includes (but is not limited to): Python, Django, Event
messaging and RESTful APIs, Micro-Services Oriented Architecture, PostgreSQL,
DynamoDB, RabbitMQ, Celery, Puppet, Fabric, Docker, CircleCI / Continuous
Deployment via ChatOps, and is hosted on AWS.

We are hiring for

* Backend Platform Engineers

* DevOps Engineer

* Data Engineer

* Data Scientist

* Full Stack Engineer

* UI Desiner

You can apply on
[https://www.yoyowallet.com/careers.html](https://www.yoyowallet.com/careers.html)

------
edwarddennisau
Coredna | Melbourne (AUS) & Boston (USA) | Full-Stack Developers | Full-time

We're looking for FOUR (4) full-time full-stack devs - from Junior to Senior -
to join our SaaS company.

Required technical skills

Core Skills: \- Server-side web development
(PHP/Nginx/Apache/Linux/Python/Bash) \- Client-side web development
(HTML/CSS/JS/Smarty/Twig) \- SQL database development

Advantageous Skills: These are advantageous but not required - we recognize
that good developers can pick up a new language/framework quickly

\- Javascript frameworks (e.g. React, Angular, Bootstrap, JQuery) \- Laravel,
Symfony, Cake, CodeIgniter or Zend

A bit about us (Coredna): Coredna is a scalable, enterprise SaaS website
applications platform. If Shopify Plus and Wordpress VIP had a miraculous baby
without the labor cost and pain, that'd be Coredna.

If you want to find out more >
[https://www.workable.com/j/FF9DA79E23](https://www.workable.com/j/FF9DA79E23)

------
furchin
Built For Me Inc. | Seattle, New York, San Francisco, Remote (US-only) |
Senior Software Engineer | Full Time | $150k-$225k Who we are: We are a small
company loathe to use the word “startup”. The phrase that most aptly describes
us is “boutique consulting firm” as we are currently working on select
software consulting projects and have a long term vision to build a stand-
alone product in about a year. The future product will focus on enabling
business workflows and growing workplace productivity. We are being smart in
our approach balancing software consulting with our own product. We balance
both to pay ourselves well and support our vision for the future.

Who you are: You are a self-starter who can work with little supervision. You
are meticulous about details and sufficiently passionate to get things done,
yet know when to pivot to a more experimental move-fast mode. You should be a
great teammate who looks to make your colleagues more productive because you
know they are doing the same for you. You love the state-of-the-art and yet
understand the danger of being there and can articulate the reasons why.

Technologies:

NodeJS / JavaScript

Babel / ES6

RDMS: MySQL / Postgres

Amazon Web Services: EC2, Lambda, CloudFront, S3

GitHub

Apache Aurora / Mesos

Terraform

Docker

We’re open to new technologies too, in the right situation.

[https://www.builtforme.tech](https://www.builtforme.tech)

[https://blog.builtforme.tech](https://blog.builtforme.tech)

Apply via AngelList:
[https://angel.co/builtforme/jobs/](https://angel.co/builtforme/jobs/)

~~~
thenengah
These guys won't talk to you unless you do a code challenge. Did some
background research and it looks like a scam.

------
alex_minimax
Minimax Labs Ltd. | Software Engineers, Research Engineers, Interns | London,
UK | ONSITE

We optimise complex, global operations for billion dollar businesses, creating
value out of thin air and a little cloud. We are looking for strong engineers
and scientists to join our specialist team at our central London office:

* full-stack engineers with experience in client-server architecture.

* developers with R&D experience in non-linear/combinatorial optimisation.

You should:

* love working on challenging, complex problems

* master at least one statically typed high-level language, such as Java, C# or C++

* know at least one common front-end framework (Angular, React & Co, Ember, Vue, etc...)

* be able to design systems with distributed logic (i.e. in the front-end and several back-end services)

* be comfortable deploying to production frequently

Plus:

* experience in, or passion for UI/UX design

* enterprise integration experience

* have experience with high performance, concurrent applications

Check out [http://minimaxlabs.com](http://minimaxlabs.com) and get in touch
for more details. No recruiters please. Really.

------
fullscript
Fullscript | Senior Front-End Developer | Onsite | Ottawa, Canada | CAD
80-120K

We are currently seeking a Senior Front-End Developer who wants to build a
world-class experience for hundreds of thousands of people that use Fullscript
on a daily basis.

Fullscript is for developers who value getting stuff done and having an
impact. We are growing rapidly and are already profitable, but there’s still a
huge amount to do. There are loads of low hanging fruit and at Fullscript you
will be able to see the impact of your work – on a massive scale. You won’t be
releasing small pieces of a feature, or minor updates, you’ll be releasing new
features themselves. Be part of a land-grab; scratch that startup itch; become
a Fullscripter.

Learn more about the role, our tech stack and how to apply here -
[https://fullscript.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=61](https://fullscript.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=61)

------
vyrotek
DriveTime | Lead Software Engineer | ONSITE | Tempe, Arizona

C#, RESTful services, Angular 2/4, TypeScript, Node, Azure

DriveTime is ranked 12th nationally as the “best place to work” for IT
employees. With over 145 dealerships across the country, DriveTime is nation’s
largest integrated used car retailer.

* Competitive Salary + Full Benefits: Medical, Dental, and Vision

* 401K, life, Long-term Disability Insurance

* Continuous Learning: Tuition Reimbursement Program & Technical Training

* Company outings including Golfing, Spring Training Game, and Habitat for Humanity

* An AMAZING, fun, progressive work environment featuring a gym, pool table, foosball, horse shoes, electronic gaming, Virtual Reality Room, a large outdoor turf for tossing frisbees and footballs, gas BBQs, etc.

[https://jobs.drivetime.com/Openings/Details/jobid/22378/lead...](https://jobs.drivetime.com/Openings/Details/jobid/22378/lead-
software-engineer)

Feel free to email me if you have any questions.

------
sara_komoot
Komoot | Mobile Developer iOS/Android Wearables | Full-Time | REMOTE

Millions of people experience real-life adventures with our apps. We help
users all over the world discover the best hiking and biking routes, working
to empower everybody to explore more of the great outdoors. And we’re good at
what we do: Google and Apple have listed us as one of their Apps of the Year
numerous times—and we are consistently ranked amongst the highest-grossing
apps in both Google Play and the App Store. We go where our users go and help
them explore any environment they want. As such, apps on Apple Watch, Android
Wear, Samsung Gear and Garmin IQ are a natural part of our ever-expanding app
offering. To help us continue to offer the best komoot experience on
wearables, we are looking for a passionate mobile developer to join our team.

You will be successful in this position if you

-Are highly self-driven, responsible and keen to learn and improve.

-Love to develop and use awesome products for a great user experience.

-Have proven experience in developing high quality wearable apps for watchOS and Android Wear (2+ years).

-Have worked on Android and iOS Applications (2+ years).

-Know about Garmin IQ and Tizen and would love to build something for these platforms.

-Write code that's readable, well documented and is meaningfully tested.

-Have a passion for building apps for wearable devices that you’ll use to guide your own adventures in the outdoors.

-Have experience in working in a distributed team, have good communication skills and love to work together with others in fast development cycles.

More information and application available at:
[https://www.komoot.com/jobs/mobile-developer-
wearables](https://www.komoot.com/jobs/mobile-developer-wearables)

------
TedDev
Promenet, Inc | NYC Onsite work | $50-60k (Junior Engineer)

Is anyone looking for an IT / Security job?

I came from more of a background in software development and found my way into
networking. I found huge differences between them. I think they involves two
very different mindsets.

Networking is great for people who are very interested in learning how to
operate things. They want to get to know how to use things in the world to
their advantage and find ways to make them do useful things in concert.

A programmer has to think more about how to get new, undiscovered or
previously unimplemented behavior out of a system and do so reliably.

Network engineers need to do that at a large scale as a small aspect - like
when a network goes completely down and no one knows why. You have to discover
how things are supposed to work, why they're not working, and how to get them
to work again - that's support. They also have to be able to design at a large
scale and understand pre-built connection templates (i.e. protocols) and
follow them. And they need to be responsible for hundreds of customers access
to information, utilities, and the business.

We look for engineers with college degrees in sciences and technology.
Promenet has 20 years of experience, with focuses in security, networking,
systems, consulting, infrastructure managed services, and other high-level IT
services. Named CRN Pioneer 250 for MSP 5 years running. Servicing 85% of New
York private schools, and many businesses in legal, finance, insurance, and
more.

The job entails servicing our clients by getting well acquainted with
different networks, systems, and operation to the point of being proficiently
able to provide service uptime and repair, knowledgeable and influential
technology advice, and ingenuity to make our service offering better.

Let me know if you are via an intro and resume to itjobs@promenet.com

------
digitalashley
Tigerspike | Senior Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE

Exciting times here at Tigerspike New York as we are looking for a Senior
Software Engineer to join our growing engineering team. In this role, you
would work alongside a talented group of innovators building digital products
that improve people's lives. Being a part of the conversation from the
beginning, you would collaborate with UX & UI designers, researchers and other
engineers (web & mobile), flexing your fullstack expertise from architecting
an application to seeing it through to delivery.

We want people who love working on challenging and innovative work. If you are
passionate about technology, eager to learn new things and thrive in a team-
based culture where you have a lot of fun along the way, then Tigerspike could
be the place for you!

Check out the full job ad and apply here -->
[http://tgrs.pk/sse](http://tgrs.pk/sse)

------
mickeyben
Drivy | Multiple jobs (Backend, Full-Stack, iOS) | Paris, France | ONSITE,
REMOTE, Full-time | [https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs),
[https://drivy.engineering](https://drivy.engineering)

We believe shared cars are a better way to move around, offering more
flexibility and more convenience.

We are already the #1 car rental marketplace in Europe, and we believe the
adoption will be 100 times larger in just a few years.

We are present in several countries, have great mobile apps, and kickass
hardware. And we're just getting started.

We're looking for Backend, Full-Stack and iOS engineers.

Take a look at our engineering blog -
[https://drivy.engineering](https://drivy.engineering)
[https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs)

Please apply via the above link and mention Hacker News!

------
petersand
Modular Science | Hardware/Software Generalist | Onsite | Petaluma, CA

Modular Science (YC S17) is building robots for outdoor vegetable farming.
We're automating the entire growing cycle: planting, watering, weeding, and
harvesting. Our goal is to make it easier to do sustainable farming.

We have made a lot of progress: our machines are working today at our test
farm near Petaluma, CA. We have operational autonomous driving, imaging, and
plant handling. We're currently getting ready for spring planting. Our daily
work involves Python, computer vision, Arduinos, EC2 instances, GPS, stepper
motors, water valves, and muddy fields.

We're looking for a generalist with both hardware and software skills to join
the founding team as the first full-time employee. Compensation will include
meaningful equity. If you're interested in helping us improve farming, please
send a short note and a resume to jobs@modularscience.com.

------
eliburnstein
Connected Lab | Toronto, Canada | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.connectedlab.com](https://www.connectedlab.com)

Connected Lab is a digital product development firm. We plan, design, and
build digital products for the world’s most ambitious brands. One of Canada's
Top Small & Medium Employers.

Connected Lab is platform agnostic, exploring and applying new technologies
like conversational interfaces and machine learning. To learn more about who
we are, our engineering culture, and whether we are the right fit for you,
read our Key Values profile at [https://www.keyvalues.com/connected-
lab](https://www.keyvalues.com/connected-lab)

Open roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://connectedlab.workable.com/j/90C40AA122?ref=keyvalues](https://connectedlab.workable.com/j/90C40AA122?ref=keyvalues)

\- Android Engineer:
[https://connectedlab.workable.com/j/BA8B5AEC40?ref=keyvalues](https://connectedlab.workable.com/j/BA8B5AEC40?ref=keyvalues)

\- ML Engineer:
[https://connectedlab.workable.com/j/DC2990928C?ref=keyvalues](https://connectedlab.workable.com/j/DC2990928C?ref=keyvalues)

\- Product Manager:
[https://connectedlab.workable.com/j/7268675D45?ref=keyvalues](https://connectedlab.workable.com/j/7268675D45?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Some popular languages and frameworks we use are: (Web)
JavaScript, Python, Go, Java, PHP, Ruby | Node.js, Express, Spring, ReactJS,
Redux, Typescript, Rails. (Android) Kotlin, Java | RxJava, React Native. (iOS)
Swift, Objective-C | RxSwift, React Native

hello@connectedlab.com

------
majogu
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE (UK-only)

[https://www.freeagent.com](https://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and micro-businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built an award-winning online accounting product that offers full end-
to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
60,000 paying customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is off the charts (70!)
- customers love what we do!

We're a growing team of over 140 people, and recently became a public company
listed on AIM ($FREE.L). The majority of our team are based in Edinburgh but
we have staff distributed across the UK. If you want to help us make small
businesses awesome at doing their finances, we're have great opportunities in
our product and engineering team. Our stack is currently Ruby/Rails,
JavaScript, React.js, MySQL, RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch, SmartOS.

We currently have senior full-stack and operations engineers vacancies
available. Senior engineers at FreeAgent have the opportunity to provide
technical leadership and help to grow their teams. We like to work with people
who show initiative and continually seek to improve themselves, their
teammates, and our codebase. Our product teams are small and cross functional,
enjoying a great degree of responsibility. We invest in our platform (code
health, scalability, security) as well as working on new features.

You can apply directly via the website –
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers)
– or feel free to get in touch with me directly: maria [at] freeagent [dot]
com.

(We are looking for UK-based full-time staff and contractors only right now)

------
al_james
Ometria.com | London UK | FULL-TIME ONSITE | Several roles: Backend Python,
Frontend Javascript, QA, Machine learning

Ometria's mission is to help retailers create marketing experiences their
customers will love. We understand the challenges that retailers face, and we
offer them a very innovative solution that provides insights on their
customers, and tools to reach them more effectively across numerous channels.

Backed by top VC funds and successful entrepreneurs, and working alongside
over a hundred of the fastest growing retailers, we are now looking for a more
developers to join our small but growing engineering team.

We are hiring for:

\- Backend python developers

\- Frontend javascript developers (Ampersand JS, but moving to React)

\- Machine Learning engineers

\- Engineering managers

\- QA engineers

[https://www.ometria.com/careers/](https://www.ometria.com/careers/) (Not all
jobs are on that page yet, feel free to contact me personally at "al <at>
ometria.com")

------
lis
EDEKA Bringmeister | Software Engineer - Backend, Infrastructure Engineer |
Berlin | FULL-TIME INTERNS ONSITE
[https://www.bringmeister.de](https://www.bringmeister.de)

We deliver groceries to your door step in Berlin and Munich. For our
development team in Berlin we are looking for a:

* Software Engineer - Backend (Kotlin, Java, Spring Boot, Kafka / Kinesis, Camunda)

You will work on our new ecommerce platform that is accessed by our React
(Native) Frontend. We run our services in Docker containers on AWS, so some
experience with AWS & Docker is a plus.

* Infrastructure Engineer

We run everything on AWS and are making heavy use of Ansible and Terraform. If
you are interested in building the infrastructure of our new ecommerce
platform, send me an email.

All levels, internships or working students positions are available as well.
Basic german skills (and/or willingness to learn) are a must. Contact me:
nicholas.wittstruck@bringmeister.de

------
lylepstein
Tatari | Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://www.tatari.tv](https://www.tatari.tv)

Tatari combines old-school TV advertising with modern tooling and advanced
analytics. We build software to automate and improve our media buying
operations with a relentless drive for efficiency, and we automate novel
statistical analysis to make TV advertising as measurable as digital
advertising for our clients, all displayed via beautiful dashboards.

We're a relatively new startup, but we're profitable and growing our business
like crazy. We have roles open for senior Backend and Frontend engineers, as
well as some more jack-of-all-trades positions for Sales and Tools engineers.

More details at [https://www.tatari.tv/jobs](https://www.tatari.tv/jobs).
Please email hackernews@tatari.tv directly with your resume or questions!

------
mrpman
RentPath | Software Engineer + Sr. SW Engineers | Atlanta, GA | Full Time
REMOTE RentPath is a leading digital media company. Empowering millions to
find apartments and houses for rent. If you're looking for an opportunity to
learn, teach, grow, and be a part of a dedicated team of engineers working
with some interesting technologies, please apply.

\-- Clojure:
[https://www.rentpath.com/openings/?uID=&ref=Applied+Directly...](https://www.rentpath.com/openings/?uID=&ref=Applied+Directly&cjobid=CS981798105&rpid=36239&postid=DMOzvX95JLQ)

\-- Elixir:
[https://www.rentpath.com/openings/?uID=&ref=Applied+Directly...](https://www.rentpath.com/openings/?uID=&ref=Applied+Directly&cjobid=CS161865103&rpid=36160&postid=S_7cdhknQR0)

or email me at mperryman+hn@rentpath.com. Thanks!

------
allpratik
vVents | Backend, FullStack, Frontend developers, Interns (paid) | India |
Full Time | REMOTE

We are building a live streaming product and several functionalities around
it. Our backend/streaming team uses several custom and open source media and
streaming servers. We are currently hiring people for following open
positions.

1\. Backend Engineer (ES6/NodeJS/MongoDB/PostgreSQL) - Experience in NodeJS is
necessary and should be able to work with APIs fluently. Also, experience with
MongoDB, PostgreSql, Docker, Azure/AWS, Jenkins is required. (Exp 3+ years
needed)

2\. Fullstack Engineer (ES6/NodeJS/ReactJS) - Experience in ReactJS is
absolutely necessary along with NodeJs, PostgreSql, MongoDB. (Exp 3+ years
needed)

3\. Frontend Engineer (ES6/ReactJS/ReactNative) - Experience in ReactJS +
Redux and React Native + Redux is absolutely necessary along with other
frontend related technologies. (Exp 3+ years needed)

4\. Interns (paid) - We're hiring interns with one goal, to nurture them and
employ them full time if they excelled in their internship period. This role
has no specific stack attached to it. But we atleast expect that interns
should know how to code in JS, HTML/CSS and should have strong computer
science fundamentals. Also, this position if selected will require you to work
for specific time period. On completion of that time period then full time
employment will be considered. Also, expect 50% learning and 50% working. We
won't be teaching you entire stuff but guide you on the path. This role is
remote as well.

We offer a competitive salary based on your experience and all other benefits.
Salary is no bar for the right candidate.

To apply, please send your resumes/cv at hnfeb@okverygood.anyalias.com . Do
add [HN-FEB] in the title.

Note: There are multiple positions for each role. Please apply only if you
suffice the requirements.

~~~
RandomCSGeek
I thought of applying for the Internship but then cancelled my plan after
looking at the email address. It shouts "spammy" from start to end.

------
skiller3
Sandbox Banking (YC W17) | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-Time | Onsite
| [https://sandboxbanking.com](https://sandboxbanking.com)

Sandbox provides a universal adapter for banks. It helps institutions quickly
and securely integrate new software from vendors and fintech startups.

We're backed by Y Combinator, have real customers, and possess enviable
runway.

Our team is looking for a senior software engineer to help expand our core
platform and ensure the success of new client deployments. Applicants should
want the opportunity to play a critical role in building an early stage
product, enjoy working directly with customers, and be excited about financial
technology.

Please see [https://sandboxbanking.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer/](https://sandboxbanking.com/careers/senior-software-engineer/) to
learn more.

------
asti
Advanced Simulation Technology, inc. (ASTi) | Herndon/Reston, VA | Multiple
Positions | ONSITE

We’re a small company building innovative products in the simulation and
training industry. We help train pilots and soldiers by providing realistic
sound and communications environments. Our flagship product is Telestra
([http://www.asti-usa.com/telestra/index.html](http://www.asti-
usa.com/telestra/index.html)), a real-time modeling suite for full flight
simulators used around the world to reproduce cockpit sounds and radio
communications. One of our newest products is SERA
([http://seraatc.com](http://seraatc.com)), the Simulated Environment for
Realistic ATC. SERA helps airline pilots learn to communicate properly by
simulating the entire air traffic control environment. This includes
artificial intelligence for other aircraft pilots and controllers,
trainee/student speech recognition, and text-to-speech radio chatter.

ASTi has been around almost 30 years. We’ve been very successful in our niche
(audio and communications), but we’re trying to grow and need your help! On-
site, full-time engineering positions available for those interested in
software, web, cloud and speech technology.

Stack: C/C++/C#, Python, Go(golang), AngularJS, Node.JS, AWS, Docker,
RethinkDB, SIP, RaspberryPi

Check out this page for more information on ASTi, our unique work environment,
and the full job descriptions: [https://www.asti-
usa.com/jobs/index.html](https://www.asti-usa.com/jobs/index.html). A few
other reasons to consider ASTi: excellent compensation, profit-sharing, start
at 4 weeks vacation (growing to 6 weeks over time), company-paid retirement
plan, and we were included in Washingtonian Magazine’s "50 Great Places to
Work" in 2015.

Get in touch via jobs@asti-usa.com. Thanks!

------
sergc
Full-Stack/Front End Software Engineers | Syntasa | ONSITE | Fulltime |
Washington DC Metro Area (Herndon, VA) | www.syntasa.com

Syntasa is a Predictive Behavioral Analytics application that leverages
machine-learning, event-processing, visualization, and big data technologies
to process billions of records in order to generate actionable customer
intelligence that improves acquisition, conversion, and retention. What we're
looking for: Experienced Full Stack and Front End Engineers for our
Application Team. Application Tech Stack: Postgres, Express, Angular, NodeJS

    
    
      * Experience in web development, either Angular or NodeJS experience required
      * Strong JavaScript and Typescript skills
      * Self-motivated, able and open to learning 
      * SQL, Linux, AWS, GCP, D3, ML experience a plus

No agencies please! Email me at Sergey DOT Cherman AT syntasa.com and mention
you're from HN.

------
kyleschiller
Software Engineer | Zenysis (YC W16) | SF | Onsite, Fulltime We build software
for governments and international organizations to fight epidemics, combat
food shortage, and allocate hundreds of millions of dollars in healthcare
spending. We're working on early warning systems for disease outbreaks,
automatically detecting low-quality data, and running models to recommend the
most effective health interventions across entire countries.

Our software helps strengthen the delivery of essential public services,
respond to large-scale humanitarian emergencies, and tackle complex challenges
with unprecedented precision and speed.

We're looking for engineers comfortable building complex, mission-critical
systems for some of the most demanding clients in the world.

[http://www.zenysis.com/careers.html](http://www.zenysis.com/careers.html)

Email kyle@zenysis.com with questions or applications.

------
beauhurst
Beauhurst | Full Stack Developer, Senior Full Stack Developer | London, UK |
Onsite, Full-time

We're on a mission to track every interesting startup and high-growth company
in the UK. Our web platform is the number one source for data on these
exciting companies.

If you’re a fearless generalist who loves working with Django and Python and
doesn’t mind getting stuck into different problems then this could be the
perfect opportunity for you.

You'll help us as we try to solve some of our big problems like: finding and
matching the people associated with high-growth companies, improving our
advanced search tools, better understanding our users' behaviour and improving
our machine learning classifiers.

Our current stack includes Django, Python, D3, SCSS, Postgres, Redis, AWS,
Docker, scikit-learn and much more!

Apply at:
[https://about.beauhurst.com/jobs/](https://about.beauhurst.com/jobs/)

------
tyc85
Asimily | Sunnyvale, CA | Software Generalist | ONSITE | Full-Time | $120K –
$150K (0.5% – 2.5%)

Asimily is an IoT analytics startup focused on solving security and
operational use cases for connected devices in specific verticals -
healthcare, buildings, industrial control systems, etc.) We are seed funded by
a top tier seed investor, have a product, have a customer and have interest
from several others. Founders have deep experience in product, the market and
the technology. One of the founders has run the connected device business unit
at a Fortune 500 company for 4 years.

In a nutshell, the company is looking for a sharp, hands-on generalist
knowledgeable in Data Science and Machine Learning.

Feel free to apply via AngelList if that's easier for you, or drop me an email
to chat.

For reference:
[https://angel.co/asimily/jobs/](https://angel.co/asimily/jobs/)

------
mbaird
Koru Kids | London | Full-time Onsite | Full Stack Ruby Engineer #2 |
[https://www.korukids.co.uk](https://www.korukids.co.uk)

Koru Kids is growing quickly. We’re on a mission to improve childcare in
London, and looking for someone experienced, creative & friendly to join the
team as our second full stack engineer.

We’re building a marketplace that enables families to find and share great
quality nannies. To do this, we’re building great software for our families,
supporting our matching team with critical tools that make complex matching
problems a breeze, and using technology to supercharge our nanny recruitment
and training processes.

We’re continuously improving our product, building key features that will move
the needle in a big way. Instead of an endless product roadmap, we run short
development cycles to test assumptions and make smart decisions quickly. This
isn’t a sprint and there’s no project managers, we work closely with the rest
of the business to make sure we deliver the most value to our customers.

Our stack uses Ruby for most of the backend, with Rails, PostgreSQL and Redis
making up the majority of our core product. We use modern front end tooling,
with ES6, React and Tachyons. When it comes to shipping code, we love GitHub
code reviews and making CircleCI happy before anything gets into production.
We mostly deploy to Heroku, with some heavy lifting on AWS. We favour feature
flags over staging environments and deploy to production as often as we need
to; deployment cycles shouldn’t get in the way of delivering value.

We’re looking for an experienced Ruby developer who thrives in small, fast-
moving engineering teams.

If this sounds interesting, you can read more & apply at
[https://korukids.workable.com/jobs/622008](https://korukids.workable.com/jobs/622008)
or email me directly at michael [at] korukids.co.uk

------
YasminaElFekri
Sentiance | Interpreting human behavior from smartphone-generated sensor data
with AI | Antwerp, Belgium, Europe | ONSITE | VISA sponsorship OK | Full-time
| Junior - Medior - Senior Mobile SDK Engineers (iOS and/or Android)

We are a data science company that uses AI and machine learning algorithms to
analyze low level sensor data from IOT objects (like smartphones) to better
understand and predict human behavior and context. We believe AI has the power
to improve people’s lives and we work with some of the biggest and most
innovative companies in the world to make this mission a reality every day.
We're based in Belgium and Lithuania and we're growing, fast :).

We’re looking for Mobile SDK Engineers to support our rapid growth. What we
offer you is not a classic app development job but a position that enables you
to dive deep into low level embedded programming, on the cutting edge of IOT
and Machine Learning:

\- Mobile SDK Support Engineer (iOS & Android)

\- Android SDK Engineer

\- Senior iOS SDK Engineer

\- Senior Mobile SDK Engineer (iOS and/or Android)

More information and full job postings here:
[http://www.sentiance.com/jobs/](http://www.sentiance.com/jobs/)

We are a well-funded scale-up, with 60 people and over 15 nationalities,
working hard together to make our company a success. We offer a high-energy,
positive and constructive working atmosphere. If you need to relocate for this
job, we offer Visa sponsorship and relocation support. On top of your salary,
we offer a healthy work-life balance and some great benefits to support your
wellbeing, from meal coupons to fresh fruit, discount on your gym membership,
yoga in the office and many more.

Please apply via our website:
[http://www.sentiance.com/jobs/](http://www.sentiance.com/jobs/)

------
richwagner
MAARK | Senior Web Developer | Cambridge, MA | Contractor/Freelance | Onsite
or Remote

MAARK, a strategic marketing and innovation agency, is hiring a Senior Web
Developer (contractor or freelance) who can develop and implement
responsive/MVC web apps and websites with a high degree of focus on the visual
design and the overall UX. As a dev team, we work on creative projects,
utilize a wide variety of fullstack technologies (e.g., React, Marrionette,
Node.js, Laravel), and empower our developers to create innovative solutions
and explore/learn emerging tech.

For this contractor role, the ideal candidate is in the Boston area, but
remote candidates will also be considered.

For info on MAARK, see [https://www.maark.com/](https://www.maark.com/)

To apply or for questions, email me (I head up engineering) directly at
rwagner@maark.com. (No recruiters please.)

~~~
richwagner
I wanted to add that we also have an immediate need for a full-time employee
Senior Web Developer as well. Email rwagner@maark.com for details.

------
ctcolorado
Current Tech | FULL-TIME ONSITE | .NET | Denver Lakewood CO Colorado

Want to develop something new and exciting? Join our team to create the most
advanced software for CNC machine control, robot interfaces, and 3D simulation
software. We are seeking talented Software Engineers to help develop our next
generation products. This is a challenging, rewarding, and fun job for the
right people.

Required Qualifications/Skills:

\- Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science, Information Technology and/or
relevant experience

\- 2+ years of programming experience in C# (Entry level with talent would be
considered)

\- Multi-threading

\- Great at trouble shooting

\- Must work well individually and with a team

\- Strong work ethic, self-starter, and results oriented

Helpful Qualifications/Skills:

\- Machine Control

\- Interfacing to Industrial devices including servos

\- 3D simulation

\- User interface design

\- Experience with CAD and CAD development

\- Mobile / IOS Development

\- Cloud and/or IoT Experience

Talent is considered more important than experience. Entry level would be
considered if you have the talent.

Current Tech is the leading supplier of CNC control systems and 3D simulation
software for tube bending machines. We are a small, well established Colorado
based company with a growing list of big name customers worldwide. We offer
excellent pay, good benefits, and a great work environment.

[http://www.CurrentTech.com](http://www.CurrentTech.com)

[http://www.currenttech.com/company/careers](http://www.currenttech.com/company/careers)

------
richwagner
MAARK | Senior Fullstack Engineer | Cambridge, MA | Contractor/Freelance |
Onsite or Remote

MAARK, a strategic marketing and innovation agency, is hiring a Senior
Fullstack Engineer (contractor or freelance) who can develop and implement
responsive/MVC web apps and websites with a high degree of focus on the visual
design and the overall UX. As a dev team, we work on creative projects,
utilize a wide variety of fullstack technologies (e.g., React, Marrionette,
Node.js, Laravel), and empower our developers to create innovative solutions
and explore/learn emerging tech.

For the contractor role, the ideal candidate is in the Boston area, but remote
candidates will also be considered.

For info on MAARK, see [https://www.maark.com/](https://www.maark.com/)

To apply or for questions, email me (I head up engineering) directly at
rwagner@maark.com. (No recruiters please.)

------
antonber
Highrise, Inc. | Android Engineer | Durham, NC | Full-Time, Onsite |
[http://www.joinhighrise.com](http://www.joinhighrise.com)

What does a generation raised on multiplayer gaming and social media want?
Highrise is a modern re-imagining of a connected, mobile virtual world with
over 2 million users in limited release. We are iteratively building the next
generation of consumer products. Highrise is an early stage company, but it
already has over 100,000 users engaging with the platform every day.

We are a bootstrapped startup with significant traction looking to hire an
Android engineer to help build our unique cross-platform tech stack (C++,
Cocos2dx, Obj-C/Swif, Kotlin/Java).

More about the job and how to apply:
[https://highrise.workable.com/j/494563973D](https://highrise.workable.com/j/494563973D)

------
wmahler
Creighton University | HortonWorks Engineer/Admin and Senior Full Stack JS
Engineers | Omaha, NE | Onsite or Remote (US-only), Contract Creighton
University is a Jesuit, Catholic university bridging health, law, business and
the arts and sciences for a more just world. Join us in building a new higher
education digital experience.

You are good match for this position if you are a motivated and energetic
hortonworks engineer or full-stack developer, you take initiative, find
solutions to problems, you are thorough and know how to produce results
quickly under minimal supervision.

    
    
      Our stack is a combination of:
      * Frontend: Javascript, React, Webpack, Bootstrap
      * Middleware: NodeJS, Express, Passport, Nginx, 
      * Backend: Cassandra, MySQL, Ambari, Ranger, Kafka, ZooKeeper, Spark, Hive, HDFS
    

Please send your resume to williammahler1 [at] creighton.edu for
consideration.

------
wag
Wag Labs, Inc. | [https://wagwalking.com](https://wagwalking.com) | Los
Angeles (West Hollywood) | Full Time | ONSITE

Our mission is to make it easier to own a dog and we're looking for
experienced engineers to build a reliable and wonderful experience across
mobile devices and the web for thousands of dog owners and dog walkers every
day.

Our core engineering team is expanding so it's a great opportunity to have a
lot of impact and ownership while we continue to grow. We're backed by several
top VCs and offer our services in more than 100 cities in the US.

We’re expanding our team and are looking to hire:

iOS Engineers (Obj-C)

Android Engineers (Java)

Backend Engineers (PHP/Laravel)

Product Analysts (SQL)

Product Designers (iOS/Android/UI/UX)

Project Managers (Agile)

QA Testers (SQL)

Apply here: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/wag#.WnKIkJM-
dTZ](https://boards.greenhouse.io/wag#.WnKIkJM-dTZ) and we will get back to
you shortly!

------
charlesmchen
Signal | Full-Time | SF or REMOTE in US

We build the Signal private messaging app.

Seeking engineers and designers who are passionate about delightful, intuitive
and reliable software.

    
    
      * Service Eng.
      * Android Eng.
      * Desktop Eng. (Electron & web stack)
      * Designer (UX, Graphic Design, etc)
    

At Signal you can:

    
    
      * Join a diverse team.
      * Put the customer first.
      * Build free & open source software.
      * Contribute to a fast-growing product.
      * Engage with hard problems.
      * Take ownership within your discipline.
      * Shape the product as a whole.
      * Participate in collective decision-making.
      * Work remotely.
      * Enjoy work-life balance.
    

[https://signal.org/](https://signal.org/) workwithus@whispersystems.org

[https://www.keyvalues.com/signal](https://www.keyvalues.com/signal)

~~~
charlesmchen
Our new email is workwithus@signal.org

------
crucialfelix
Nest Seekers | Engineering & Design Roles | Berlin, Germany | Freelance ->
Full-Time | Onsite | www.nestseekers.com

Nest Seekers is a rapidly growing international real estate company with a
luxurious sense of design and a strong integrated tech strategy.

We have branches offices in New York, the Hamptons, Los Angeles, San
Francisco, Miami, London and Seoul with many new locations opening soon.

The development and design team is in Berlin, growing to 10 people by the end
of 2018. We are currently building out a large ambitious initiative with a
well-organized feature backlog. Nice small creative team, intelligent and fun.

\- Django / Python developer

\- UX + UI design

\- React / Typescript / GraphQL developer

Rates / salary depending on experience.

Apply: [https://nest-seekers.breezy.hr/p/104d58e4484a01-python-
djang...](https://nest-seekers.breezy.hr/p/104d58e4484a01-python-django-back-
end-developer)

or contact chriss @ nestseekers

------
a_metaphor
Cruise Automation | SRE, Data Engineers, Data Scientists, C++ | San Francisco
| ONSITE

We're the driverless car company. We believe in improving people’s lives by
making transportation safer, more accessible, and more convenient.

Our team is small and we move quickly. We’re currently testing a fully
driverless solution on city streets in San Francisco. We're looking for smart,
ambitious people to help build the world’s largest fleet of driverless cars.

We are looking to hire across the entire company so please check out our open
roles!

[https://getcruise.com/careers](https://getcruise.com/careers)

[https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/02/waymo-now-
has-a-...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/02/waymo-now-has-a-
serious-driverless-car-rival-gms-cruise/)

Visa Sponsorship: We can transfer visas

Contact: Anthony@getcruise.com

------
saikojosh
Recombix | SENIOR JAVASCRIPT DEVELOPER | Moorgate, London, UK | ONSITE |
www.recombix.com

We need an intelligent, experienced Senior Full-Stack JavaScript developer who
can lead a team to build robust software to a very high standard.

Recombix is a young, energetic and fast-growing tech startup working on
solving tough technical problems using cutting-edge tech. We pride ourselves
on the high quality of our work and our clients love us for it.

React/Vue/Node/Mongo/PostgreSQL/GraphQL/REST/CI/SASS/Serverless

>> 30 days paid holiday (inc. bank holidays).

>> Top of the line 15” MacBook Pro.

>> Awesome, modern office space at WeWork in Moorgate.

>> Friendly, fun and social team!

FULL SPEC AND APPLY HERE:

[http://workinstartups.com/job-board/job/65821/senior-full-
st...](http://workinstartups.com/job-board/job/65821/senior-full-stack-
javascript-developer-at-recombix/)

------
zemo
Jackbox Games | Chicago, IL | Onsite | Full-time

I'm hiring a person to join me in running the infrastructure at Jackbox Games.
We make party games like Quiplash, Fibbage, and You Don't Know Jack. Here's a
gameplay example from when Jimmy Fallon played Quiplash on his show:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTe6yVbM2Ks](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTe6yVbM2Ks)

Our infrastructure team right now is, er, me. I could use a hand running the
multiplayer servers. The servers themselves are socket.io servers written in
node, but I'm transitioning them to Go. Players play our games from a web app
on their phones, which acts as the controller. The controller and the game
consoles both connect to a server, which is really a glorified messaging
proxy. Most of our games are designed for up to 8 players, some more, some
less. Many of our games support live audiences of up to 10,000 people; some
popular streamers stream our games on Twitch so that their streaming audience
can participate in the games, and our games are played at public events
(football halftimes, for example).

I'm the lead engineer on the multiplayer server application and the lead
devops person. A few of the other engineers pitch in a few hours a week with
the servers but I'm the only person working on the server infrastructure full
time. We're hoping to find someone to help us continue to evolve the
multiplayer server application and share the devops work. We have a handful of
ancillary web apps to run, like asset-generating servers, a shopping cart app,
and an internal CMS that we use for managing game assets. Redis, AWS,
Terraform, Chef, node.js, golang, blah blah blah, we use those things and some
other things, too.

Here's the job description: [https://jackbox-
games.breezy.hr/p/495ceb424998-infrastructur...](https://jackbox-
games.breezy.hr/p/495ceb424998-infrastructure-software-engineer)

------
rgbrgb
Open Listings | Los Angeles, California | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.openlistings.com](https://www.openlistings.com)

Open Listings is building the simplest and most affordable way to buy a home:
e-commerce for real estate. We help tech savvy buyers shop for homes with
expert online support, then save them a ton of money with a 50% commission
refund. We're assisting hundreds of thousands of active buyers and transacting
more than one home each day.

Our stack is rails, react, and mongodb with a heavy peppering of AWS goodies.
The only tool we’re dogmatic about is simplicity. You should be comfortable
developing the full critical path of a new web feature, but we’re most excited
about front end web and/or native app expertise.

[https://openlistings.workable.com/](https://openlistings.workable.com/)

------
mrotella2018
Our Innovation Lab is looking for a Dev Team Manager in Minneapolis!

Choosing a career with ECMC Group means joining a nonprofit corporation with a
mission to help students succeed. With a vibrant mission and values, great
benefits, and strong community involvement, ECMC Group companies are an ideal
team to join.

Job Summary:

Manages and leads the engineering team in the new Innovation Department in
designing and building consumer facing products related to education and
finance.

Performs research, analysis, design, creating and implementation of new
products to meet current and future user requirements. Leads in the creation
of new systems/technologies.

View the full job description and apply here:

[https://basecamp.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/ECMC/job/Minnea...](https://basecamp.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/ECMC/job/Minneapolis-MN/Mgr-Development_R1393?source=10022)

------
pwarner
Ciena | IT Cloud Architect | ONSITE (Baltimore, MD) or REMOTE, USA | Full-Time

IT Infrastructure Enterprise Cloud Architect

Diverse existing and new business system workloads needs to move to AWS, Azure
(or Oracle?!?!) clouds. Large migration project. Hands on cloud and automation
experience required, as well as ability to drive discussions and vision at
executive level. Candidate would be able to get to Hanover, MD office easily.
Either local or remote.

Ciena is a major network gear and software vendor, probably this message went
over our gear to reach you. In addition to using cloud providers, they are our
customers.

[https://ciena.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/Careers/job/US-
MD-...](https://ciena.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/Careers/job/US-MD-
Hanover-7031/Cloud-Infrastructure-Architect_R006901-1)

Copy me as well please pwarner@<company-name>.com

------
_sentient
Lawn Love (YC S14, [https://lawnlove.com](https://lawnlove.com)) | Senior
Software Engineer | San Diego, CA | FULL-TIME ONSITE

We're Lawn Love, a new type of lawn care service. We're building a software
layer on top of the very large, thoroughly antiquated lawn care market. We're
profitable, growing fast, and operating in over 100 markets in the US.

We bring software and data (truckloads of data!) to the sprawling, low-tech
lawn care market. We’re hiring experienced full-stack engineers to help us
reinvent this $83B/year industry. Our platform connects hundreds of thousands
of lawn-havers with independent gardeners all across the country.

Come join us!: [https://angel.co/lawn-love/jobs/308895-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/lawn-love/jobs/308895-software-engineer)

------
notabankster
TD Bank Group | Toronto, ON, Canada | DevOps Engineer, Full Stack Engineer |
Full Time | ONSITE

Downtown Toronto. Great work-life balance. Full TD benefits.
[https://jobs.td.com/en-CA/why-choose-us/benefits/](https://jobs.td.com/en-
CA/why-choose-us/benefits/)

I have multiple roles on my team at all seniority levels. We're looking for
highly-technical, hands-on software engineers who can wear multiple hats in a
new agile team within our Enterprise Information Management group. We're
focusing on DevOps & Internal tools to better manage our Big Data Lake and
move to a PaaS model. We do back-end microservices, job orchestration,
promotion workflows, web front-ends. We run a cluster with thousands of cores,
petabytes of data and terabytes of RAM.

We have a backlog of interesting work that requires critical thinking and
creativity. We're all about improving the way we work, leading by example and
reducing friction.

Qualities

* Self-starter, Go-getter

* Constantly finds ways to optimize processes

* Always automates

* Great communication skills

Experience

* Solid experience with Linux, Java and the JVM

* Python

* Cloudera stack

* Hadoop / Cloudera security

* Structured and unstructured data

* Designing / consuming APIs within an SoA

* Test automation tools and techniques

* Configuration management

* DevOps practices

* CI/CD

* TDD

* Setting up VMs, environments, docker

* Worked in an agile team

* Front-end angular skills an asset

To reply, use the email address in my profile.

~~~
greggarious
Canadian citizens only?

------
sumo89
Wirewax | Front and back end developers, Dev ops, Data engineers | Onsite |
London & New York | [https://www.wirewax.com/](https://www.wirewax.com/)

We build awesome interactive videos and the platform to do it. The platform is
SaaS and powered by industry leading computer vision tech. The other half of
the business is agency style work adding interactivity to video, be it clips
for social media or whole episodes/seasons.

React, ES6, LessCSS, NodeJS, Python, Django, MongoDB, AWS

We're hiring for a whole bunch of positions as the company is growing:

LONDON, UK: Frontend Developer, Computer Vision Scientist, Product Designer,
Backend Developer, DevOps Engineer, Sales, Data Engineer, Frontend & Animation
Specialist Dev, QA & Automation Engineer

NEW YORK, USA: Sales, Office Assistant, Frontend & Animation Specialist Dev,
Fullstack Developer, QA Engineer

------
mkozak
Saleskick| ruby and js devs | Warsaw, Poland | Full-time

Saleskick, a Swedish startup with headquarters in Stockholm, is now opening up
a development office in Warsaw. We want you to help us build the world’s most
appreciated sales gamification software!

Saleskick is a sales performance platform that helps sales organizations to
engage and motivate their sales teams in a whole new way. Our product is an
easy to use software that integrates with basically any CRM system out there.
We want to change the way sales teams visualize and use data in order do
increase productivity and grow revenue while at the same time making a sales
process more fun.

We're looking for:

mid to senior React dev (with good CSS skills) mid to senior ruby dev (ideally
with lot of experience with 3rd party APIs integrations) QA engineer (both
manual and automated)

Contact me directly at matt@saleskick.co - I'm CTO and I will respond to you
personally

------
maggie_quizizz
Quizizz | React developer | ONSITE, Full-Time | Bangalore |
[https://quizizz.com](https://quizizz.com)

At Quizizz, we are connecting teachers, students and parents around the world.
As one of the fastest growing education platforms, we face unique challenges
in scaling. Being an interactive real-time service, we handle a lot of the
same issues as popular MMO games. We use the latest technologies to make all
the magic happen, and unlike with games, we need to be 100% accurate because
we deal student assessment data.

About the Job:

2+ years of engineering experience with a proven track record of building high
performance consumer mobile applications or services using React Native.

• Good exposure to front end UI frameworks like AngularJS, Bootstrap or
similar.

• Thorough knowledge of React Native.

• Very good analytical and problem solving skills.

• Strong in JavaScript and very good with HTML & CSS.

Contact mahjabin AT [domain]

------
sloankev
Zensurance | Full-stack Web Developer | Toronto, ON | ONSITE

Zensurance.com is changing the way small business owners manage their
commercial insurance needs. Our recommendation engine assesses a company's
insurance needs (e.g., based on peers, industry risks) and then recommends the
optimal package. Our fully digital experience then allows the customer to get
multiple quotes, purchase and manage without ever having to call or email a
person.

The general requirements are:

2 to 5 years of software development experience with web technologies. React /
Redux / Node.JS. A university degree in Computer Science, Software Engineering
OR show us an app you built that blows us out of the water.

Apply Here: [https://angel.co/zensurance/jobs/286427-full-stack-
developer](https://angel.co/zensurance/jobs/286427-full-stack-developer)

------
lisasburke1
Center for Clinical Data Science | Software Engineering Leader/CTO |Boston,
Ma. |ONSITE | Full-Time

Help us discover the future of medicine and invent the next generation of
healthcare. We are leading the change with the development of next-generation
informatics and machine learning applications.

We are building a world-class team and looking for a software engineering lead
with strong algorithmic and coding experience, Python, Javascript, C/C++.
Experience leading production level quality software development teams (GIT,
JIRA, Jenkins).

Help us discover the future of medicine and invent the next generation of
healthcare. We're hiring for several additional roles in Software Engineering,
Deep Machine Learning and Data Engineering.

You can email directly or apply online:

[https://clindatsci.com/software-team-lead](https://clindatsci.com/software-
team-lead)

------
musicoin-team
Musicoin | Backend Engineers | REMOTE FULLTIME | 100000 $MUSIC

Musicoin is a decentralised platform that leverages the power of blockchain
technology in empowering musicians to take full ownership of their content and
finances. Our platform is built on a transparent Peer-to-Peer network powered
by programmable smart contracts to enable fair remuneration for all musical
content and services.

There is no hierarchy and you'll be working with a fast paced and highly
motivated team. You will be closely involved with the project's roadmap and
have a chance to make real impact on thousands of musicians all over the
globe.

If you're interested in joining our team, send us and email at
team@musicoin.org, you should receive an email within the next 24 hours (If
not, send us another message reminding us, we don't bite. No recruiters
please, we would like to speak to devs directly)

~~~
Cyranix
To clarify: is this a full-time position that pays only in non-fiat currency?

------
agotterer
Knotch | Senior Backend Engineers, Data Scientist | NYC | On-site

Knotch ([https://www.knotch.it](https://www.knotch.it)) is a series A funded
($14M) brand measurement platform used by some of the world’s largest brands
and distributed on some of the internet’s most popular publications. Our stack
includes Ruby, NodeJS, Postgres, Elasticsearch, MongoDB, Rails, Grape,
Express, Redis, React, D3, StatsD, Docker, Terraform, Ansible, AWS, and more.

Company benefits:

\- Free health, dental, and vision insurance.

\- Free lunch

\- Free metrocard

\- Unlimited vacation and sick days

\- Flexible work from home / remote policy

\- Dog friendly office

\- Discretionary bonus program

Senior Backend Engineers:
[https://www.knotch.it/jobs?gh_jid=117814](https://www.knotch.it/jobs?gh_jid=117814)

Data Scientist:
[https://www.knotch.it/jobs?gh_jid=979697](https://www.knotch.it/jobs?gh_jid=979697)

------
elvisds
Sensara | Bangalore, India | ONSITE | Full Time |
[http://sensara.tv](http://sensara.tv)

Sensara is an AI-powered Hybrid TV company. We make India's best TV Guide and
Remote app - Sensy. We use mobile, machine learning [1] and hardware [2] to
understand TV deeply, solve hard experience problems towards a better TV
watching experience in India.

We are computer science geeks - looking for Android Engineers, Machine
Learning Engineers (Dialog Systems, Speech Recognition) and Backend Engineers
(Python/Django)

Write to us at hello@sensara.tv

[1] [https://yourstory.com/2018/01/sensyfusion-make-cable-tv-
smar...](https://yourstory.com/2018/01/sensyfusion-make-cable-tv-smart-tv/)

[2] [http://www.sensyremote.com/](http://www.sensyremote.com/)

------
otih
Fujitsu TDS GmbH | Germany | Berlin, Munich, Neckarsulm + Remote and many
other

Open positions:

\- IT System Engineer Linux (w/m)
[https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobdeta...](https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobdetail.ftl?job=170003W3)

\- IT System Engineer Windows / Sharepoint (w/m)
[https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobdeta...](https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobdetail.ftl?job=170001G8)

\- System Engineer Linux and Hypervisor Operations (w/m)
[https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobdeta...](https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobdetail.ftl?job=1700024A)

\- System Engineer Windows and Hypervisor Operations (w/m)
[https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobdeta...](https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobdetail.ftl?job=1700029H)

\- Senior System Engineer Storage / SAN (w/m)
[https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobdeta...](https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobdetail.ftl?job=170002R9)

\- System Engineer Storage / SAN (w/m)
[https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobdeta...](https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobdetail.ftl?job=170002R8)

\- many others
[https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobsear...](https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobsearch.ftl)

------
danielamc
Uken Games | Developers | Toronto | Full-time | On-site
[https://www.uken.com](https://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services that underly all of our games. Primary tech is
Java, AWS, Spark, Scala but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is C# & Unity

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
makeshifthoop
Sensor Tower | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com)

Sensor Tower provides key metrics for mobile app developers so that they can
focus on growing their user base, downloads, and revenue (and leave the
numbers to us). If you have a mobile app, think of us as being your compass.
We're hiring for all roles.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-tower](https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-
tower)

Here are our open roles:

\- Director of Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/5d633b40-e089-4b81-8f78-8d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/5d633b40-e089-4b81-8f78-8d623403ea9f?ref=keyvalues)

\- Front End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/b0bf6a4f-247b-46de-a622-7f...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/b0bf6a4f-247b-46de-a622-7ff578bd5caf?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Data Algorithm Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e99bca8b0b8?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d7c8e86963f?ref=keyvalues)

\- Data Scientist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99dc9009180b?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Rails | MongoDB | Knockout

------
jonalmeida
Jet.com | Senior Android Developer | Hoboken, NJ | FULL-TIME ONSITE VISA

We're an e-commerce company built mostly on F# that's a few steps away from
Manhattan and we're looking to hire a senior android developer for our small
(but growing) team. We are also the #1 rated e-commerce app on the Play Store!

Requirements

\- Expert level knowledge of Java, Android SDK and Gradle.

\- Experience working with Reactive framework (RxJava, RxAndroid) and
dependency injection (Dagger)

\- Kotlin experience is a plus, but not required.

Benefits

\- Unlimited vacation

\- Flexible hours / working from home

\- Plenty of growth opportunities - conferences, mentorship/working in other
teams for a few sprints, etc.

More details in our FAQs:
[https://careers.jet.com/faqs](https://careers.jet.com/faqs)

Apply here or message me (see HN profile) if you want more details:
[http://grnh.se/ats3n11](http://grnh.se/ats3n11)

------
bndw
BackOffice Associates | Infrastructure Engineer | Seattle, Austin, or anywhere
mostly in the US (Remote) | Full-time, Remote (US)

[http://www.boaweb.com/company/careers/infrastructure-
enginee...](http://www.boaweb.com/company/careers/infrastructure-engineer-
remote-us-seattle-wa/)

BackOffice Associates, LLC is the leading provider of information governance.
Last year we started a new infrastructure team and we're looking for an
experienced software engineer with devops skills to help build out the new
platform.

We write services in Go and Python, build on CircleCI, run containers on AWS,
and use Envoy for our service mesh and front proxy.

We're a small remote team with a huge impact in the organization. If this
sounds like you please shoot me an email, I'd love to chat [benwoodward at the
domain above].

------
interrecruiting
Intercom | Product Engineers & Engineering Managers | San Francisco | Full
time

Our mission is to make internet business personal. Intercom is the first to
bring messaging products for sales, marketing and customer service to one
platform, helping businesses avoid the stiff, spammy status quo and have real
conversations that build real connections. Today we have 25,000 businesses
using Intercom to have over 400 million conversations every month, you've
probably seen us on many sites you visit :)

Software Engineer, SF -- [http://grnh.se/4vldoi1](http://grnh.se/4vldoi1)

Engineering Manager, SF -- [http://grnh.se/xpq0ag1](http://grnh.se/xpq0ag1)

Senior Product Designer, SF --
[http://grnh.se/87f0vu1](http://grnh.se/87f0vu1)

~~~
seishun
Time waste alert. As soon as I applied, I got an email with a take home test
(seemed automated, but the person did answer my follow-up questions). Got an
automated rejection email a few days after I submitted my solution. I guess
they wanted me to implement the distance-between-coordinates part myself
rather than use a well-tested npm module (even though they said "as if you
intended to ship it to production").

------
dad_jobs
Digital Assets Data | Senior/Mid Software Engineers | Denver, CO | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME

Digital Assets Data Inc. has raised more than $1.5m in capital in January and
has begun building enterprise products for crypto-focused hedge funds and
institutional investors through collection, processing, and aggregation of a
variety of data points on individual cryptoassets and the overall ecosystem.

Primary technologies will be Python/Django/SQL/AWS/Linux/Git to start. May
involve working with columnar databases, NoSQL, near-realtime data systems and
other tech. Depending on needs or strengths may involve web programming, web
scraping, API connectors, or backend systems programming. Team has had
successful exit in another financial vertical. Can expect to learn about
blockchain technology and various cryptoassets.

jobs+hn@digitalassetsdata.com

------
dylanpyle
CALA | New York, NY or San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
[https://ca.la](https://ca.la)

Today it takes apparel companies 10+ months to develop and produce a garment.
CALA reduces that down to a few weeks, from design to garment in your hands.

We’ve built the “Adobe Suite” for apparel designers, but with a proprietary
Zara-like global supply chain built in. We enable any company of any size to
design, develop, and produce garments faster than has ever been possible.

\---

We're a small team and hiring our first engineer. You'll be working across our
whole stack (web, backend services, iOS, and more) — mostly
TypeScript/JavaScript/React/Redux but a couple of other things too. You'll be
helping define our team culture, technology choices, and roadmap, and be a key
part of the next phase of our growth.

If this sounds exciting, email me at d@ca.la

------
tijmentiming
Chordify | Front-end Dev | Onsite | Utrecht, Netherlands

Chordify is hiring! We are a young and fast growing music e-learning website
that helps musicians to play their favorite music. We automatically analyze
the chords of a piece of music and display them in an intuitive player. You
can try it yourself at: [https://chordify.net/](https://chordify.net/)
Currently we are extending and rewriting our site bit by bit using React.js
and TypeScript (and a few other cool libraries on top of that). We hope to
broaden our team with a front-end developer. If you are interested in creating
front-end that's being used by hundred thousands of users every day, have a
look at: [https://chordify.homerun.co/](https://chordify.homerun.co/)

------
petetnt
Motley | Multiple developers (JavaScript) | Helsinki, Finland |
[https://motley.fi](https://motley.fi) | ONSITE

Motley is a strategy, design, storytelling and technology company from
Helsinki, Finland. We are working with some of the biggest and most exciting
clients in Finland and we are looking for multiple developers to join our
fantastic team.

As a frontend developer you write lots of HTML, CSS (and variants) and
JavaScript (specifically React), but you aren’t afraid to dive into WordPress
or you can find your way around e-commerce store frontends of SaaS products
such as Shopify. Use your knowledge of frontend development to deliver new
exciting products and services to our clients and learn new things by
contributing to our own inner processes, libraries and best practices! You
also get to help your co-developers by triaging bugs and troubleshooting
issues.

As a full-stack / backend developer you know enough of modern software
development to contribute everywhere. And of course you get to write tons of
awesome code: we mainly work with NodeJS on the backend, but we also have lots
of experience on building backends with Python, PHP, Ruby-On-Rails, Scala and
other server side languages. As our ideal developer you should be familiar
with cloud services, continuous integration and delivery, relational and/or
NoSQL databases and you should love working with Unix-y servers.

As a developer you get to make an impact in every part of our projects while
working alongside of super talented people! If you don’t know all our core
stack techs, it’s no biggie as long as you can learn them quickly and
enthusiastically. Most importantly, you are interested in modern software
development methodologies.

To help you grow as a developer, we have a mentoring program, we offer any
study related things you might need (courses, books...) and you get to travel
to conferences of your choice. You get to choose your own tools and the best
possible hardware and software to help you produce the best possible work.
Love contributing to open source projects? So do we! And of course you are
compensated accordingly with additional perks like medical care, sports
vouchers and lunch cards.

Sounds good to you? Check out
[https://motley.fi/jobs/developer](https://motley.fi/jobs/developer) and ship
your CV / portfolio / GitHub/GitLab/BitBucket profile or similar to
jobs@motley.fi and mention HN on the title.

------
steffan
MongoDB | Consulting Engineer | San Francisco Bay Area / Remote West Coast w/
travel | mongodb.com

MongoDB is looking for a consulting engineer for the west coast Professional
Services team.

I'm looking for someone well-rounded with some development experience,
familiarity with databases, and solid skills in Linux. MongoDB experience is
helpful, but not necessary.

It's an opportunity to be part of an amazing and very talented team, to get to
work with a wider variety of companies than you'll likely see anywhere else,
and to explore a variety of technologies.

I am specifically hiring for the US West Coast, but positions are open
elsewhere in the US and in Europe / EMEA.

More information here:
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/jobs/62108](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/jobs/62108)

PM me with questions for for more details

~~~
DeepYogurt
How much of the team is in the Bay area vs remote?

------
tyscorp
Woopra | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Lead Support Engineer | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Based in San Francisco, Woopra is a customer journey analytics service that
delivers a comprehensive view of the customer to help companies create better
experiences.

Woopra unites customer data from your company's web, mobile, CRM, email
automation, help desk, and more, to build a single and complete profile for
each customer and their entire journey through your products. This data is
then used as the foundation for creating better customer experiences through
optimization and personalization.

CTRL+F:

Frontend: React, Redux, Babel, Webpack, ES6+

Backend: Java, SQL, Cassandra

Email Ramy at ramy@woopra.com or see
[https://www.woopra.com/careers/](https://www.woopra.com/careers/) for open
positions. Please mention HN when you submit your application.

------
thebrain
Toronto, Ontario, Canada | Achievers
[http://www.achievers.com](http://www.achievers.com) | ONSITE | Developers

My company has built a kick-ass employee recognition platform and we're
looking for people of all sorts, not just programmers. Please don't apply if
you're a jerk though, we don't hire assholes.

He are some of our current requisitions:

Accounts Receivable Manager

Bilingual Member Experience Coordinator (English + French/Spanish)

Community & Learning Specialist

Conversational Technologist

Customer Success Manager

Executive Assistant

Implementation Analyst

Implementation Manager, Corporate

Implementation Manager, Enterprise

Member Experience Coordinator (Mandarin/Cantonese/English)

Office Administrative Support

Sr. Software Engineer

Sr. Technical Consultant

Sr. User Experience Designer

Technical Consultant

Technical Recruiter

Full details at
[https://social.icims.com/board/Achievers-2217.html?isd_sourc...](https://social.icims.com/board/Achievers-2217.html?isd_source=web&isd_pub=2494183)

------
awill
Amazon Web Services - Lambda | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

Come and join Lambda’s backend data plane team:

\- Software Development Engineer, Lambda:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/601562](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/601562)

\- Senior Software Development Engineer, Lambda:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/601561](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/601561)

You can also email me your resume - wantony {AT} amazon.com. Please add 'HN'
to the subject.

(*) Note, I currently don’t have openings for interns or recent college grads.
For internships or recent college grads positions please apply here:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-
tech](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-tech)

------
mronge
Astro HQ | Firmware Engineer | Minneapolis, MN | ONSITE | Full-time

We are Astro HQ and we build hardware and software tools that unlock
creativity and productivity. Our tools are in use by tens of thousands of
creative pros and some of the largest animation studios in the world.

Our latest product is Luna Display – The first and only hardware solution that
turns your iPad into a wireless second display. We are looking for a talented
firmware engineer to join our team working on display technologies. You will
be responsible for firmware development for devices using computer display
protocols like DisplayPort, HDMI or DVI.

If that sounds interesting to you, come join our small, but rapidly growing
team!

Apply and learn more at: [https://blog.astropad.com/firmware-
engineer/](https://blog.astropad.com/firmware-engineer/)

------
yuvaraj_mande
Integration Platform Developer Location: Bangalore

Position summary: Join the Adobe I/O Events team (part of Adobe I/O) and
contribute to the building of new Generation Adobe Developer Platform. Help
build the various components of our stack: event management, serverless
runtime, monitoring, operations, analytics, connectors to third party
services. Work with product teams across the three Adobe clouds to identify
and fill gaps in exposed APIs and events from their services. And much, much
more!

If you are interested, email Yuvaraj at mande@adobe.com with your resume and
any questions you may have!

[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/external_experienc...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/external_experienced/job/Bangalore/Integration-Platform-Developer_59047)

------
bnomis
Seedlink Technology | Shanghai | Full Time | Onsite

Seedlink is using natural language processing and machine learning to
transform the HR industry. We analyse gigabytes of data to produce models of
ideal candidates. We then match candidates’ responses against our models to
predict which candidates best fit our clients’ requirements. We have clients
all over the world in many different industries.

Our stack is React/Redux + GraphQL + Python/Django on AWS/Aliyun running Linux
via K8s/Docker and Ansible/Jenkins.

We're looking for a variety of engineers: frontend, backend, test, devops,
data science. More at
[https://www.seedlinktech.com/about/careers/tech/](https://www.seedlinktech.com/about/careers/tech/)

Happy to receive CVs, questions: simon.blanchard@seedlinktech.com

------
simonswords82
Atlas | London, UK and Essex, UK | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.atlascode.com](https://www.atlascode.com)

Atlas is a software development company specialising in the creation of
bespoke software applications for Microsoft Windows and the web. Based in
London and Essex, our development team has 60+ years of shared knowledge and
experience that they bring to each of the software projects we tackle.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/atlas](https://www.keyvalues.com/atlas)

Here are our open roles:

\- Apprentice Software Test: [https://www.atlascode.com/work-for-
us/apprentice-software-te...](https://www.atlascode.com/work-for-
us/apprentice-software-tester/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Customer Support Agent: [https://www.atlascode.com/work-for-us/customer-
support-agent...](https://www.atlascode.com/work-for-us/customer-support-
agent/?ref=keyvalues)

\- .NET Software Developer: [https://www.atlascode.com/work-for-us/dotnet-
software-develo...](https://www.atlascode.com/work-for-us/dotnet-software-
developer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Software Developer: [https://www.atlascode.com/work-for-us/senior-
software-develo...](https://www.atlascode.com/work-for-us/senior-software-
developer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Web Designer: [https://www.atlascode.com/work-for-us/front-end-
developer/?r...](https://www.atlascode.com/work-for-us/front-end-
developer/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: C#, Asp.Net MVC, Asp.Net Core

------
bloopernova
Nexient.com | Ann Arbor, Michigan | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

Looking for many, many C++ and Java engineers, quality assurance folks of all
levels, and lots more.

Nexient is onshore outsourcing, consulting and software development for
Fortune 500 companies.

[https://www.nexient.com/](https://www.nexient.com/)

Personally, I can say that they're good people. Benefits are good, working
conditions are good. Southeast Michigan, and Ann Arbor is a really nice place
to live/work.

[https://www.nexient.com/apply/](https://www.nexient.com/apply/) <\-- attach
your resume there, mention "aclark@nexient.com referred you via
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16282819"](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16282819")

------
kinesh
SevenRooms | Fullstack, Python Backend, React/Redux Frontend, iOS | NYC |
Full-time | Onsite | [https://www.sevenrooms.com](https://www.sevenrooms.com)

SevenRooms is hiring for a number of engineering positions to work on our core
platform, scaling our infrastructure, developing data analysis pipelines, and
growing our mobile apps.

SevenRooms is a leading hospitality technology company - we're the mission-
critical OS of reservation-based hospitality businesses, powering their
reservation and guest management, data and analytics, operational tools, and
most importantly automated marketing as a service. We're bringing a data-
focused approach to hospitality to help operators market effectively and
provide more personalized service.

Interested in learning more? Send your resume to engineering@sevenrooms.com

------
Sin08
Greatist | Full-Stack Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE, Full-Time

Greatist ([https://greatist.com](https://greatist.com)) is a media company
working to define what it means to have a healthy attitude in life.

We're looking for a full-stack engineer with 3 years of experience who'll own
our website. You’ll have a lot of autonomy to make technical decisions that
are right for Greatist. We’ll rely on you to focus on the current goals as
well as bringing new and scalable technology solutions to the table.

Our current stack includes: PHP / Drupal 7, MySQL, AngularJS / jQuery.

Some perks include: flexible hours, unlimited vacation, free lunch.

More info here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/greatist/jobs/1008671](https://boards.greenhouse.io/greatist/jobs/1008671)

------
schlanda
Insider Inc | Senior DevOps Engineer| New York, NY | Onsite | Fulltime Senior
Devops Engineer:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/se...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/senior-
devops-engineer-acRjFY05yr56SneMg-44q7)

Insider Inc is growing at a great pace with publishing platforms in many
continents and the most popular business news site in America. In addition to
Business Insider, we run INSIDER,
[http://thisisinsider.com](http://thisisinsider.com), and BI Intelligence, a
premium subscription service for industry professionals. With a global family
of sites across Europe and Asia, we are quickly closing in on a billion page
views per month.

------
alexbecker
Coalition | Back-End Engineer, Full-Stack Engineer, Product Designer | San
Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-Time

Coalition is working to solve cyber risk. We are a small, well-funded team of
security experts, insurance professionals, and intelligence community veterans
building a better cyber insurance product. Coalition is automating risk
assessment to make purchasing insurance easy, and using our knowledge to
educate clients and mitigate risk where possible.

We are looking to expand our 5-person engineering team, especially on the
back-end and API. These roles come with significant amounts of responsibility
and autonomy. Our front-end is in React, our back-end is in Python 3.6, and
our infrastructure is hosted on AWS. We are also always open to new
technologies; we believe in using the best tool for the job.

Email jobs@thecoalition.com for more information.

------
racheltempo
TEMPO AUTOMATION/SAN FRANCISCO/FULL STACK/ONSITE/FULL TIME

At Tempo Automation we are trying to:

\- build a modern, automated factory for PCB assembly, \- automate part
acquisition and logistics, and \- codify tasks that were previously considered
"human only," like design for manufacturing (i.e. linting for circuit boards)
and order pricing \- indeed at some point this is going to require
AI/ML/grassfed organically-grown deep learning

Our tech stack: We are using React on the front-end and Python/Django on the
back-end.

Qualifications: 3+ years experience with Python 3+ years experience with JS
frameworks (we use React) Experience managing cloud infrastructure (we use
AWS) Experience writing web applications that communicate with third-party
APIs Experience with relational databases (we use Postgres)

Email me directly: Rachel@tempoautomation.com

------
TorKlingberg
StarLeaf | Software Engineer | Cambridge & London, UK | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://www.starleaf.com/careers/](https://www.starleaf.com/careers/)

StarLeaf is building video conferencing and calling that actually works. We
are vertically integrated with everything from the core cloud service to
meeting room systems, mobile apps and desktop clients.

We use a variety of technologies, from embedded C to Python, C#, C++, Swift,
WebRTC and TypeScript.

At StarLeaf you will be actively encouraged to explore and innovate. We want
you to have fun, be challenged and to develop your creativity and skills by
doing the things you believe in and that bring you the most satisfaction.

We also have various other positions including Test, DevOps and internships.
Interested? Apply online or email work@starleaf.com

------
chriscal
Octopart | New York City | Multiple Positions | Full Time | Onsite

Octopart (YC W07) is a search engine for electronic parts. Think Kayak, but
facilitating the growth of the Internet of Things (IoT). Every month, 650,000+
electrical engineers and part buyers use Octopart to find parts, research
pricing and availability, find datasheets, and select components for new
designs.

You'll be part of an entrepreneurial and supportive company whose employees
genuinely enjoy working together to overcome interesting challenges.

We use: Linux, Python, Go, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Looker, Redshift, AWS.

Open Positions: Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) * Data Analyst * Account
Executive (Sales & Business Development)

Contact: jobs @ octopart.com

Full position details and info to apply:
[https://octopart.com/jobs](https://octopart.com/jobs)

------
jyw
Zeus | Full-stack or Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | On-site |
Fulltime | zeusliving.com

At Zeus, we're changing the experience of renting a furnished home.
Traditionally, renting a furnished home involves either paying exorbitant
rates or a grueling, soul-sucking search on Craigslist. We believe the best
way to fix this process is not to make another rental search site, but to own
the entire stack so we can control the whole experience. From fast and easy
booking on our website to a friendly welcome when you check in, Zeus ensures
your stay is convenient and seamless. The Zeus founders have all had previous
exits and have worked in real estate and technology for over 10 years.

We are looking for a full-stack senior engineer who can run projects and help
establish the foundation of our team. You'll primarily be working on web
development. Your projects will be split between our public-facing website
that our tenants and landlords use and the custom software that runs our
internal operations.

We are also looking for a frontend engineer to focus on building our UI. You
will set the foundation for the front-end code base and ensure it is
performant and maintainable. We want someone who wants to work with world-
class designers and PMs to build an amazing user experience.

We currently have a small engineering team of 7. We are looking for pragmatic
engineers who communicate well and get things done. We like to ship things
fast and iterate quickly. Our stack is AWS, Postgres, Rails, jQuery,
Bootstrap, and React. It's not required you know any of these technologies as
long as you're willing to learn.

Front-end Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/zeus/1583eb43-8c90-4b45-9feb-
cf3a1e437...](https://jobs.lever.co/zeus/1583eb43-8c90-4b45-9feb-cf3a1e437310)
Senior Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/zeus/8a8d5eca-6ffb-497e-ba09-c2ab19a7a...](https://jobs.lever.co/zeus/8a8d5eca-6ffb-497e-ba09-c2ab19a7a992)

------
danielnc
CareMessage (YC W14) | Remote |
[https://caremessage.org](https://caremessage.org)

CareMessage is looking for a Front End Software Engineer to help build the
next generation of our web application to streamline care management and
deliver interactive mobile programs to improve health outcomes. You will
specialize in building responsive and elegant web applications that scale to
millions of users in multiple languages.Our engineering team follows agile
principles in a test driven development process. We are a remote first team
that values open collaboration and shared ownership.

More info:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/caremessage/jobs/220283](https://boards.greenhouse.io/caremessage/jobs/220283)

------
DaveSwift
The Grommet | Full Stack Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-Time, Onsite

The Grommet is a product launch platform. This means we find unique,
undiscovered products and help them succeed. Over the past decade, we have
discovered and launched thousands of unique and innovative products, including
several household brands like FitBit, IdeaPaint, OtterBox, and SodaStream.
Over the next year, our engineering team will be developing the next iteration
of our platform from the ground up using Magento 2 and Laravel.

Desired skills: 5+ years of professional PHP web development, MySQL, HTML and
CSS, writing unit tests, JavaScript. Experience maintaining and developing for
Magento is a big plus.

[https://www.thegrommet.com/about-
us/careers](https://www.thegrommet.com/about-us/careers)

------
subpar
Speakable | Software Engineer (and more) | NYC - New York, NY | Full-time &
ONSITE

Speakable is a public benefit corp in Flatiron that’s modernizing charitable
giving and civic advocacy on the web. We work with publishers (like The
Guardian, Vice, Refinery 29) to place meaningful actions (NGO donations, local
volunteering, contact your congressional rep.) directly into relevant news
articles. The company is seed stage and female founded. We're looking to hire
our first in-house engineer (full stack) to help grow the product and team.
More info and other positions (Product Design, Product Management) live here:
[https://actionbutton.org/careers](https://actionbutton.org/careers)

For additional info/questions just send a note to jobs@speakable.org.

------
mhogryd
ARTA | Senior Software Engineer | New York, New York | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://shiparta.com](https://shiparta.com)

ARTA Shipping, Inc., an NYC-based startup focused on disrupting the high end,
specialized transport space (fine art shipping, to begin with), is looking for
a Senior Software Engineer to help provide a solid technical foundation and
accelerate growth. Our website and API are built with Python/Flask,
React/Redux, and Postgres and built on Docker, Drone, Spinnaker, Kubernetes,
and AWS.

Email hello@shiparta.com or visit [https://angel.co/arta-
shipping/jobs/275521-senior-software-e...](https://angel.co/arta-
shipping/jobs/275521-senior-software-engineer) to learn more.

------
resalisbury
Checker | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

modern and compliant background checks, focused on building a fairer future
for applicants. growing and profitable, an unusual combination for the Bay
Area :) great engineering centric culture. co-founded by engineers. 140+ ppl,
40+ eng. Forbes Next Billion Dollar Company:
[http://bit.ly/2q8T5Kk](http://bit.ly/2q8T5Kk)

4+ years relevant work experience

\--

Engineering

[https://bit.ly/eng-full-stack](https://bit.ly/eng-full-stack)

[https://bit.ly/eng-backend-core](https://bit.ly/eng-backend-core)

[https://bit.ly/eng-manager](https://bit.ly/eng-manager)

\--

Product

[http://bit.ly/prod-manager-1](http://bit.ly/prod-manager-1)

------
guepe
Synopsys | Senior R&D Engineer | Marlboro, MA | ONSITE, www.synopsys.com

The ZeBu emulation team part of Verification Group is hiring a software
engineer with a taste for complex challenges: scaling algorithms (we compile
largest designs in the world), data-structures, heuristics, multi-threading. A
bonus for some digital EE knowledge, but that's not a requirement (at all).
Salary is one from a big EDA company (check Glassdoor), growth of the business
unit opens up nice possibilities for personal career.

We are looking for new graduate student or someone with up to 5 years of
experience.

Send your resume to elepercq@synopsys.com More info on ZeBu:
[https://www.synopsys.com/verification/emulation.html](https://www.synopsys.com/verification/emulation.html)

------
smarketshiring
Smarkets|Los Angeles, CA|Software Engineers, Front-end Software
Engineers|Onsite

Why would you need a manager to tell you what to do, when you and your team
are the best qualified to make those decisions? At Smarkets we use a self-
management structure where trust is the driving force. We believe that people
are more motivated when given the freedom to work on what they like as part of
a driven neural network.

To learn more, check us out here:
[https://smarkets.com/about/](https://smarkets.com/about/)

If you are interested in one of our multiple software engineering roles in the
LA office you can apply directly on our site or email your resume to
hiring@smarkets.com - please make sure to reference which office you are
applying to, in this case.

------
footless
Weaveworks | Backend Developer | Berlin, London, San Francisco | ONSITE, Full-
time | [https://www.weave.works](https://www.weave.works)

* Senior frontend dev: write reactive and snappy web UIs that show complex data and are easy to navigate (London)

* Senior backend dev: develop microservices (primarily in Go) and container tools (Berlin/SF)

* Developer experience/evangelist: spread the word in meetups/conferences, develop integrations for our tools

Come help us build OSS tools that other developers use to tame their
containerized applications. Projects like Weave Scope observe
containers/pods/services and their interactions to provide visibility and
insights. Developers can quickly see the state of the resulting systems and
validate their assumptions.

We offer family-friendly hours (some of us have kids, too) and encourage a
good work-life balance. Feel free to work from home on certain weekdays, or
combine work and travel for a month. It's no big deal if you're not a JS or a
Go expert, we trust that you can learn on the job. Also, all our tools are
open source: [https://github.com/weaveworks](https://github.com/weaveworks)
Browse our PRs to see how we work as a team!

The hiring process: Checking your CV/GH/SO (if not enough signal: small coding
challenge), 45 mins hangout, afternoon take-home coding/design challenge, in
person interview with future colleagues

Backend (Berlin) [http://grnh.se/lq0s1k1](http://grnh.se/lq0s1k1)

Frontend (LDN) [http://grnh.se/7m68hr1](http://grnh.se/7m68hr1)

Developer Experience Engineer/(Dev Advocate) (SF)
[http://grnh.se/7cwfak1](http://grnh.se/7cwfak1)

Note: Weaveworks is not set up to sponsor visas at this point.

------
jameshumphreys
what3words | London, UK | Full-time, onsite | Front End Developer (React) -
contract and permanent

We are changing how the world talks about locations - see what3words.com

We have a great opportunity for an experienced React developer to join our
small, fast-growing team in London. You'll be leading work on an exciting
greenfield project to refresh our main map site. We're looking for software
engineers with an eye for detail, who produce quality, maintainable, testable
software - and are hungry to learn. You'll have the opportunity to work in an
open, informal atmosphere with other talented software engineers.

See [https://what3words.com/job/front-end-developer-
freelance/](https://what3words.com/job/front-end-developer-freelance/)

------
rsvelan
Cloud Academy | Software Engineers (FE, BE, FS) and Cloud/DevOps SME's | San
Francisco, CA / Mendrisio, Switzerland | Full Time | On-Site/Remote

At Cloud Academy, we‘re builders. Learning new technology is just as exciting
for us as building it. We do this through utilizing and developing cutting-
edge technology and empowering students, developers, engineers and companies
to build and grow products with robust and constantly updated cloud skills.
Now is your chance to join our talented team that delivers unparalleled
educational content worldwide.

If you’re passionate about software development, engineering and cloud
technologies, and love to always be learning, this might be a great fit for
you.

Check out our job postings at www.cloudacademy.com or send your resume to
rachel.svelan@cloudacademy.com.

------
joeconway
ONSITE - San Francisco

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to re-imagine the way the
world reads.

Right now we are looking for:

* Experienced iOS / Android engineering managers

* Mid to Senior Android / iOS developers

Please note for our mobile engineering internships: We have filled our
internship seats and are not currently interviewing interns for iOS or Android
positions.

We've hired ten full-time people and dozens of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads.

Please apply directly via [http://grnh.se/ufkye81](http://grnh.se/ufkye81)

If you have questions you can reach me at joe at scribd.com (I'm the head of
mobile engineering and happy to answer any question related to this role). NB,
we are also hiring for a lot of other positions

------
kristianc
Featurespace | Cambridge, United Kingdom | Full Time | Implementation
Engineers

We're looking for implementation engineers to join our team at a range of
levels - from graduate through to senior level.

If you have a strong academic background in a relevant discipline (such as
Computer Science, Physics, Mathematics or Engineering), experience with
working in a Linux environment and strong communication skills, including the
ability to explain technical concepts to a range of different audiences, we'd
love to hear from you!

Take a look at the job description below - or visit our careers page for a
full list of current vacancies:

[https://www.featurespace.com/careers/implementation-
engineer...](https://www.featurespace.com/careers/implementation-engineer-2/)

~~~
DeepYogurt
I'm looking for something in the UK and this has my interest. Can you
elaborate on what ARIC is from a technical perspective?

------
oavdeev
Alpine.ai | San Francisco | ML and full stack engineers | ONSITE

Did you know that Echo is the best selling product on all of Amazon this
holiday season? We're building a platform for conversational product search,
to make these 450M voice-enabled devices home for brands and big e-commerce
players.

We're well-funded, early stage startup in SF. You have a chance to join our
team as one of the founding engineers.

If you're a full stack engineer who wants to work on our ML platform, or a
senior machine learning engineer -- ideally, with experience or interest in
NLP -- we'd love to talk to you.

Check out open positions at our website
[https://alpine.ai/careers/](https://alpine.ai/careers/). Happy to tell you
more by email oleg@alpine.ai or over a coffee.

------
nolanbrown23
Lyte | [https://lyte.com/](https://lyte.com/) | San Francisco, CA | Full-time,
onsite | Frontend (React.js) | Backend (Django, Postgres)

Lyte is a post-primary ticketing platform for sold out events which means
we’ve partnered with some of the biggest names in the live entertainment
industry to help eliminate the secondary market (scalping) and save fans money
when buying tickets to sold out shows. We work directly with the promoters,
artists, and venues as an extension of the primary box office, helping them
control their events end-to-end.

We're looking for:

\- Backend Engineers (Python, Django)

\- Senior Backend Engineers (Python, Django)

\- Senior Data Engineer (Pandas, Python)

\- Senior Front-end/React Engineers

\- UX Design

\- Product Manager

\- Operations Analyst

To apply visit: [https://careers.lyte.com](https://careers.lyte.com)

------
mattbooy
Phantom | Python Developer, Data Analyst, QA | London, UK | ONSITE, Full-Time
| [http://phantom.land](http://phantom.land)

Phantom is a forward thinking digital creative agency based in Old Street,
London, United Kingdom. We are currently expanding the team and have vacancies
for a mid/senior python engineer, data analyst/strategist and a junior QA.

No matter what the role, we love Phantoms to be involved in everything from
strategy to delivery, working collaboratively with the entire agency to find
unique solutions to some amazing briefs. To help facilitate this we have our
own bar in the office and the cupboards are always stocked with snacks and
treats. Most importantly we have an awesome development and creative team in
place and are looking for more like-minded people who will keep pushing the
agency forward.

A small sample of the technologies, languages and frameworks we use include
Angular, Three.js, Unity, GCP, ES6, Django and Flask. Some recent projects
we've worked on include a Cardboard VR Experience for Google
([http://phantom.land/work/petra/](http://phantom.land/work/petra/)), a
personalised playlist generator for London Grammar
([http://phantom.land/work/moodmix/](http://phantom.land/work/moodmix/)),
Market Finder
([https://marketfinder.thinkwithgoogle.com/](https://marketfinder.thinkwithgoogle.com/))
and an interactive piece for the TATE Modern featuring music by Sigur Rós
([http://phantom.land/work/states-of-matter/](http://phantom.land/work/states-
of-matter/)).

Please check out our site ([http://phantom.land](http://phantom.land)) for
more info. Alternatively send matt@phntms.com an email directly with your CV
and any relevant information. Would love to see any recent or personal
projects in your email.

------
frenchie4111
Dor Technologies | Full Stack Software Engineer | On-Site, Full-Time | San
Francisco (SOMA)

Who we are: Dor Technologies is a retail analytics startup that helps
retailers of all sizes make better staffing, marketing, and operations
decisions based on their customer traffic. To do this we have engineered
cloud-connected foot traffic counters to collect data and an analytics
dashboard to allow customers to view and analyze that data.

Our Stack: NodeJS, React/Redux, SQL, AWS, Docker, Lambda AngelList job
listing: [https://angel.co/dor-technologies/jobs/223446-full-stack-
sof...](https://angel.co/dor-technologies/jobs/223446-full-stack-software-
engineer-it-turns-out-you-can-put-whatever-you-want-in-the-url-hi-mom)

Email: mike[at]getdor.com

------
mchught12
FINBOURNE Technology | Software Engineers | London | Full Time | Onsite

We are located in London and our mission is to revolutionise asset management.
We're looking for intellectually hungry and communicative developers to join a
fun and experienced team to help build our global scale platform from the
ground up. We're hiring developers with at least 3+ years industry experience
who are excellent in a structured type-safe language (C#/Rust/Go/C++/Java or
similar) and have a proven track record of delivering production systems.

If you are great to work with, looking for a challenge and have a passion for
building great software then get in touch
([https://finbourne.com/contact](https://finbourne.com/contact)).

------
gnta
Ginetta.co | Frontend-Engineer, Javascript, CSS | Zurich, Switzerland |
Salary: 85k-100k CHF | ONSITE

We really care about the user and how to digitalize business processes even of
"not so sexy" clients like insurances. We are only 30 people, and we work with
all kind of clients: Big companies, venture-backend startups, and non profit
organizations. We are constantly looking for frontend engineers who are
willing to work with UX-researchers, business people and a truly
interdisciplinary team. You get a 6000 CHF education budget, all tech you
want, free, healthy lunch, SBB card and muc more.

Our hiring process:

1) Resume / code-check

2) Quick phone call (getting to know each other)

3) Small coding assignment (2-4 hours), so we see that you really get
"frontend" in 2017

4) Onsite (half a day)

Send a mail with a short intro about yourself why you like UX to:

jobs@ginetta.co

~~~
tom_mellior
> so we see that you really get "frontend" in 2017

You might want to update this to 2018 ;-)

~~~
1inuxoid
they may as well replace it with _today_ to make it future proof, at least for
some decades.

------
aretec_ny
SEC | Application Developer | ONSITE

We're building the US Securities & Exchange Commission’s next generation
analytics platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. Come
build awesome tools to analyze big data. We do a combination of designing
quantitative algorithms and good old fashioned product development. At the end
of the day we are creating modern, elegant applications that help our
government be more effective at analyzing market data.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and former
finance people. We use a modern stack of python, pandas, flask, JS/TypeScript,
React, Node, kdb, & q. If you have strong experience with any of these
technologies, please apply!

For more information or to apply, please send your resume to
careers@aretecinc.com.

~~~
seishun
What's the location?

------
swiftgoose
HomeLight | Multiple Positions | San Francisco | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://www.homelight.com/careers](https://www.homelight.com/careers)

HomeLight is changing the face of real estate one homeowner at a time. We
empower consumers to use real agent performance data to make a more informed
choice on the biggest financial decision of their lives. Our proprietary,
machine learning algorithms analyze over 30 million transactions from 2
million agents to determine the best agents to meet clients' specific home
buying or selling needs.

We're hiring for the following roles:

\- Full Stack Engineers,

\- Data Engineers,

\- Software Engineers,

\- UI & Visual Designer.

Our Stack: Ruby on Rails, Heroku, Postgres, Redis, Ember

If you're interested email us at jobs@homelight.com with the subject line
beginning with "HN: "

------
joesr
ShopRunner | Multiple Job Openings | Chicago, IL / Conshy, PA | Full-time

ShopRunner provides free 2-day shipping and free returns on hundreds of
stores.

We are a small company based in Chicago, IL, and Conshohocken, PA, led by Sam
Yagan (SparkNotes, OkCupid, former CEO of Match.com).

We are seeking a Lead UI Engineer, Lead DevOps Engineer, Senior DevOps
Engineer, Mobile Software Engineer, and Senior Backend Engineer.

[https://shoprunner.com/careers/open-
positions/](https://shoprunner.com/careers/open-positions/)

What we are looking for:

* Strong communications skills to clearly explain technical details

* Self-starter who can move projects forward by filling in the gaps on Agile teams, from leading a design session to doing some test automation, to mentoring a teammate struggling with a new technology.

Technologies:

* Kotlin

* Typescript / React / ES6

* Python 3 (Django)

* Groovy

* Docker

* Kubernetes

------
ejfox
NBC News - New York, NY - Full-time, Onsite -
[http://nbcnews.com](http://nbcnews.com)

Here at NBC we are looking for someone with a passion for storytelling with
data and experience with D3. The role is to create visualizations for NBC
News, MSNBC, and NBCNews.com – it’s a cool job on a team that’s trying new
things with how to tell data stories online and on the air. The role is based
in 30 Rock in New York.

Job posting here:
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreL...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreLoad?PageType=JobDetails&partnerid=25354&siteid=5108&areq=38667BR#jobDetails=397379_5108)

------
bostonpete
Exa ([http://exa.com](http://exa.com)) Burlington, MA (on 128 outside Boston)
| Full-time ONSITE | H1B VISA welcome

We're a software company that develops simulation/analysis/design products
which are used extensively for product design in a number of industries (e.g.
automotive, aerospace, and motorsports to name a few).

I manage a couple of teams here, including the simulation pre-processor group
where we're looking to add a developer to get involved with the C++
development of our GUI product with 3D graphics using Qt on Windows & Linux:

[http://exa.com/en/careers/senior-software-engineer-
case](http://exa.com/en/careers/senior-software-engineer-case)

------
rcruzeiro
REMOTE or ONSITE (London) Android Native Developer – Pony Bikes
[http://getapony.com/](http://getapony.com/)

Pony Bikes is the smartest bike sharing system in the world, aiming at putting
everyone on the planet on a bike. We have successfully launched in the UK and
France with hundreds of Pony bikes grazing around.

No docking. No hassle. No limits.

The role: We are looking for a talented and experienced Android developer to
own the Android app development effort. The app is an essential part of the
product and is the main point of contact with the customers. This means that
the app must be top quality and resilient (as our users might be using the app
in less than ideal conditions e.g. poor connectivity, low GPS precision).

You will be working directly with the Head of Mobile to ensure that the app is
consistent both in terms of UX and architecture with the existing iOS app
(which is currently a bit more developed than its Android counterpart).

Main role: - Evolve our Android app from MVP to world-class app - Make sure
that the UX is perfect and our users have a seamless experience while riding
our bikes - Ensure that the app will work in several regions and languages
(Pony Bikes is currently operating in Oxford, UK and Angers, France)

The ideal candidate: - Excellent communication skills (English) - Strong self
management skills - Previous experience with RxKotlin is a huge plus - Shipped
a world-class app before (preferably more than once) - Must be capable of
owning the Android development. You'll be part of a small team where every
contribution counts, and you're encouraged and expected to deliver great value
to our loving customers

Details: - Competitive Pay (£35k - £60k) - Equity / stock options - Free
biking!

More details here: [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/you-strong-android-
developer-...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/you-strong-android-
developer-..).

jobs@ponybikes.co

------
latt
AT&T | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite | Full-time

My team at AT&T's Chief Data Office is hiring a couple of Software
Engineers/Data Engineers. They will be responsible for data wrangling and
working with data scientists to take machine learning prototypes to
production.

Keywords: Hadoop, SQL/Hive, Scala, Java, Spark, MapReduce, Python

[https://www.att.jobs/job/palo-alto/big-data-software-
enginee...](https://www.att.jobs/job/palo-alto/big-data-software-
engineer/117/7010494) [https://www.att.jobs/job/palo-alto/big-data-software-
enginee...](https://www.att.jobs/job/palo-alto/big-data-software-
engineer/117/6954680)

~~~
latt
Updated job posting: [https://www.att.jobs/job/palo-alto/big-data-software-
enginee...](https://www.att.jobs/job/palo-alto/big-data-software-
engineer/117/7078938)

------
dmangot
AppOptics (SolarWinds Cloud) | Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) | VAN, ATX,
BOS, RTP | ONSITE

[http://bit.ly/2z4qmId](http://bit.ly/2z4qmId) For more information, email
dmangot[at]librato[dot]com with the subject line [Hacker News AppOptics SRE]

Metrics, monitoring, observability. You live and breathe it every day. Now you
want to take it to the next level and work on a product that does the same.
AppOptics is looking for an SRE to help build, improve, and manage our high
performance stream processing pipeline. This is truly one of those jobs where
you and your developer/ops friends can use the tool you operate every single
day.

The AppOptics ([https://www.appoptics.com/introducing-
appoptics/](https://www.appoptics.com/introducing-appoptics/)) stack is
largely Ruby, Java, Kafka, Python, and Cassandra, processing millions of
metrics and traces every second. The SRE team uses a mix of Terraform, Packer,
Python, Vagrant, and SaltStack to run our 100% AWS platform. This is your
opportunity to join a talented SRE team at a company that is growing every
month. Plus, with the backing of SolarWinds behind it, there are no worries
about running out of VC funding, or where the next round is coming from. We're
a distributed team where everyone writes code, building for now and the future
and we're looking for the next piece of the puzzle to collaborate in creating
that future.

If this sounds interesting to you, we'd love to open up a conversation about
whether we're a good match, setup some interviews and a coding test. You can
find the contact info above.

About the company: AppOptics is an extensible application performance
management (APM) and metrics platform that grows with your team. It’s a zero-
configuration APM with distributed tracing, host and IT infrastructure
monitoring with dozens of integrations, and custom metrics that all feed into
the same dashboarding, analytics, and alerting pipelines. AppOptics is a
wholly owned subsidiary of SolarWinds Inc.

------
GOAT-steph
GOAT | iOS Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | Full-time | Onsite

GOAT (Greatest Of All Time) is a sneaker marketplace startup that just closed
its Series B and we are changing the way people think about buying/selling
sneakers safely. We have 4M members, 3M+ monthly active users, and we receive
millions of page views per day. We're looking for Jr-Sr iOS Engineers to join
our small iOS team. We're currently rewriting our app in Swift and we have a
very aggressive roadmap to develop against this year.

Job description:
[https://jobs.lever.co/goat/14bbfa1d-8c04-4faf-b482-05220e1ef...](https://jobs.lever.co/goat/14bbfa1d-8c04-4faf-b482-05220e1efcbc)

If you are interested, please apply or email your resume to steph@goat.com

------
iloveluce
ScopeAI (YC W17)| www.getscopeai.com | SF | NLP and Backend engineer| Full-
time, Onsite

We analyze customer conversations using NLP to find insights that help
businesses make better decisions.

For example, quantifying for a cruise ship company how many complaints are
about a certain ship's bathroom sizes or how much praise they are getting
about that new pool they installed said ship.

You would be joining a small, well-funded team; happy to share more in
private. You will also have a ton of ownership and autonomy within the
company!

NLP Engineer will ideally have 2+ years of experience with NLP

Backend Engineer ideally has some data science/statistics background.

Contact me directly at luciano+hn@getscopeai.com or go through
[https://angel.co/scopeai](https://angel.co/scopeai)

------
tlshaheen
Phone2Action | Frontend Engineer, Full Stack Engineer, Non-Engineering Roles
(for example, Sales!), Summer INTERNS | Washington, DC | Full-Time | Onsite or
US Remote |
[https://phone2action.com/about/careers/](https://phone2action.com/about/careers/)
or [https://angel.co/phone2action/jobs](https://angel.co/phone2action/jobs) |
Agile | VISA Sponsorship Available for exceptional candidates who already in
the US

Phone2Action is the world’s fastest growing civic technology company. Millions
use our tools to participate in public policy campaigns.

Build and innovate on tools that help connect people with their elected
officials at the federal, state, and local level!

As a member of the engineering team you will join a world-class engineering-
driven company, where you'll have instant impact from day one. We have an open
culture and flat organization where engineers sit just a few steps away from
the founders. And we've raised over $5M in funding, including our $4.6M Series
A funding round in 2016.

Our product has driven more than 18 million connections with elected officials
since our founding in 2013 -- and we're just getting started. If you have
great problem solving, analysis and design skills, and a true passion for
quality – you will be a great fit for the Phone2Action team.

Salary ranges from $80K - $145K for engineering roles!

All jobs are listed at
[https://angel.co/phone2action/jobs](https://angel.co/phone2action/jobs) Email
me - luke@phone2action.com - prefixing the subject with "HN:", and include
anything that will set you apart from the pack :)

Backend Hypewords: LAMP, PHP, MySQL, Laravel, APEX, Ruby, Java, Redis, API,
Codeception, AWS

Frontend Hypewords: VueJS, ReactJS, HTML, CSS, SASS, Bootstrap, Webpack, Jest,
ES6

Third party systems: Salesforce, Facebook, Twitter, MailChimp, NationBuilder

------
derek
Amperity | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full-time

Engineers! Amperity is hiring SDE's across all levels.

Interesting problems:

\- Ingesting and cleaning large amounts of data daily and blending it with
real-time events

\- Automatically stitching data together across disparate systems by training
machine-learning models to build a probabilistic knowledge graph

\- Taking research algorithms and productionizing them for high-scale usage

\- Allowing users to perform complex, real-time queries across an aggregated
view of their data

\- Publishing query result data to a diverse set of systems for client usage

Tech stack:

\- Clojure/Clojurescript

\- Aurora/Mesos

\- Accumulo/Hadoop

\- Spark

\- Kafka

\- SaltStack/Terraform

\- Riemann/InfluxDB/Grafana

For a full listing of positions, see
[https://amperity.com/careers/](https://amperity.com/careers/) \-- apply there
or reach out to me directly with questions. My email prefix matches my HN
handle.

------
kevinmchugh
Synap | Chicago | Onsite

At Synap, customer relationships are the center of our product and our
business. We create delightful experiences for account managers, customer
success reps, and other B2B relationships managers, and empower them to grow
their relationships and accomplish their goals every day.

At Synap, we believe in operating with integrity, openness, gratitude, and
pragmatism. We develop in Rails with a React front-end and spend a lot of time
integrating with APIs. We like Heroku and Postgres and Elasticsearch.

We're currently growing our team looking for an experienced full-stack
engineer and an front-end engineer. For more information, and to apply, please
visit:

[https://getsynap.com/jobs.html](https://getsynap.com/jobs.html)

Have a wonderful day!

------
maxmind
MaxMind | System Administrator - Telecommute Opportunity (U.S./Canada) |
Remote | Full Time | salary range begins at $100k USD

MaxMind is looking for a talented System Administrator to join us. We help
protect thousands of companies worldwide from fraud, screening over a billion
online transactions each year, and we provide IP intelligence data to
thousands more. This work requires us to tackle formidable challenges and we
want you to help.

To view our job description and apply please click here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/maxmind/35fed701-e3b1-49b6-8a9b-071b17...](https://jobs.lever.co/maxmind/35fed701-e3b1-49b6-8a9b-071b1734634e?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews)

------
ShiftTech
Shift Technology is a start-up that provides a SaaS solution to insurers to
automate fraud detection. We've raised $28 million series B and already have
more than 45 clients and offices in Paris, Singapore, Tokyo and New York.

Our main challenges are making sense of a lot of heterogeneous data, analysing
it accurately and efficiently and presenting the results to the user in an
intuitive way.

On a daily basis you are expected to deliver new features, ensure code quality
and performance, and help data scientists analyse data efficiently and
accurately.

Tech: Windows, .NET (C#), SQL Server, ElasticSearch, JavaScript, React,
VMware, Azure, Git

More details at [http://www.shift-technology.com/jobs/](http://www.shift-
technology.com/jobs/)

------
tomdepplito
Jun Group | New York, NY | Senior Software Developer, Full-stack | ONSITE

Jun Group serves high quality mobile and web ads from well known brands at
scale.

As a developer, you'll get to do the following:

\- Solve problems and implement features that have a measurable impact on the
success of our products

\- Make decisions about architecture and the direction of our tech stack

\- Spend work hours experimenting with new tech

\- Collaborate with and learn from a knowledgeable team

Our stack is JRuby on Rails, Scala/Play, MySQL, Postgres, AWS, and Google
Cloud Platform.

Other benefits include a competitive salary, flexible remote work,
conference/training budget, great work/life balance, monthly social
gatherings, and more.

Email me at tdepplito@jungroup.com or apply at
[https://www.jsco.re/1rqrw](https://www.jsco.re/1rqrw)

------
ViaHeroHiring
ViaHero | Senior Full Stack Engineer | New York | Onsite | Full-time

ViaHero is a fast-growing NYC travel startup. We've built a platform for
travelers to hire locals to plan their custom trip. We want the world to
travel the globe more off-the-beaten-path and independently, and our platform
gives travelers the confidence to do just that.

We are a team of seven (five full-time, two part-time) who are travel
fanatics. We are disrupting the travel planning industry by getting travelers
the information they need to travel independently. We have big ambitions and
these are the early days. Join us in our mission to change the face of travel
planning and beyond.

ViaHero is looking for a Senior Full-stack Engineer to:

\- Architect, design, develop, test and deploy new, innovative features on our
website and internal dashboard

\- Manage junior web developers

\- Maintain the codebase and continuous integration pipeline and implement
best-practices for code hygiene, testing and deployment

\- Collaborate with the team on product management, UX design and feature
prioritization.

\- Work with the Head of Product to evaluate new features via in-person user
testing, site metrics and A/B tests, and iterate quickly based on user
feedback

You'll have autonomy and the potential to build more advanced tools for
travelers and travel planners in the near future. Teams here are
collaborative, respectful, ambitious, and resilient. We are very user-centric
and expect our engineering team to empathize with and understand the user.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails, Postgres, React, Javascript, Bootstrap and
HTML/CSS.

To learn more, check out our application at
[https://viahero.typeform.com/to/zQVcew](https://viahero.typeform.com/to/zQVcew).
If you'd like to discuss the opportunity, email the CEO at greg@viahero.com.

[https://www.viahero.com](https://www.viahero.com)

------
zecto
MSC | DevOps | Bethesda MD | ONSITE, VISA | Competitive compensation! |
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov)

Medical Science & Computing (MSC) is hiring DevOps at the National Center for
Biotechnology Information

Tech: kubernentes (k8s), spinnaker, rkt, docker, terraform, packer, consul,
nomad, vault, linkerd, istio, envoy, service mesh, AWS, GCE, CentOS, Python,
Golang, Scala, Finagle

Growing, fast-moving team, smart people, fun culture, great opportunities,
lots of potential.

Help an amazingly important public resource!

Apply at: [https://careers-mscweb.icims.com/jobs/2788/devops-
engineer/j...](https://careers-mscweb.icims.com/jobs/2788/devops-engineer/job)

------
smoe
Vincu | junior to mid-level backend developer | Bogotá, Colombia | ONSITE |
VISA

We are an employment technology company, created to tackle the frustration
within the Latin American labor market caused by the lack of signaling and
peoples' trust in existing solutions.

We are looking for a passionate problem solver with a track record of
interesting and challenging work to join our multinational team.

Technologies we use include: Python, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch and EmberJS.

[https://polymathv.com/join-
us/982014/Backend+Developer/](https://polymathv.com/join-
us/982014/Backend+Developer/)

If you have any questions about the role, company or Colombia in general feel
free to mail me in English or Spanish: victor@vincuventas.com

------
styrmis
Mystery Applicant | Ruby Developer | ONSITE | Bath, England

We are looking for a Ruby developer to join us here in our office in Bath.
We're open to talking to local developers of all levels—our main requirement
is a willingness/drive to learn rather than particular technical skills. To
that end, if you are an experienced developer interested in picking up Ruby
then that is also a possibility.

The system is a Rails 5 app which large companies use to gather anonymous
feedback regarding their hiring process. We are still a very small team so
there is plenty of opportunity to have an outsized impact on the value
delivered by the system.

For more details or to arrange to drop by our Bath office for a coffee, please
contact me (Stefan) at stefan@mysteryapplicant.com

------
bmleon2002
Doctible | San Diego, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.doctible.com](https://www.doctible.com) Doctible is a San Diego
based startup changing the way healthcare practices communicate with their
patients by building amazing technologies. Founded in 2014, we are rapidly
growing and recently awarded the #1 Top Workplace by San Diego Union Tribune.
Our products are built on top of cutting edge technologies and we’re looking
to add a motivated and experienced Senior Software Engineer to our team in our
Sorrento Mesa office.

Detailed Job Description: [https://doctible.com/sr-software-
engineer](https://doctible.com/sr-software-engineer)

~~~
eggie5
I can vouch for the leadership at this company!

------
domenp
Contorion | Data Scientist | Onsite | Berlin, Germany

Contorion is a fast-growing online shop for professional industrial and trade
supply. We invest in innovative machine learning solutions to support various
areas of our business and to build a competitive advantage.

We're growing our data science team and are searching for new members to work
on projects such as ad-bidding optimization, improving on-site search, and to
develop our own recommendation solution.

If that sound interesting to you here's the full job description:
[https://www.contorion.de/jobs/detail/29947?lang=en](https://www.contorion.de/jobs/detail/29947?lang=en)

In case you have any questions drop us an email to jobs@contorion.de.

------
emhartmann
Xactly | SRE, DevOps Engineer, Principal UI Engineer | Full-time | Onsite in
Denver, CO & San Jose, CA

Xactly is growing in our engineering teams in our Denver and San Jose offices.

Junior Site Reliability Engineer - Denver

Principal UI Engineer - Denver

Senior DevOps Engineer - San Jose

Check out the job descriptions at www.xacly.com/company/careers

Named among the best workplaces in the U.S. by Great Place to Work for five
years running, honored on FORTUNE Magazine’s inaugural list of the 100 Best
Workplaces for Millennials, and chosen as the “Market Leader in Incentive
Compensation” by CRM magazine, Xactly is proud to be disrupting the incentive
compensation market space. We’re building a culture of success and are looking
for motivated professionals to join us!

DM me if interested: ehartmann@xactlycorp.com

------
annalyze
Kloudless | [https://kloudless.com/](https://kloudless.com/)

Jobs: Software Engineer, Head of Sales, Head of Marketing, SDR, UI/UX
Designer, Director of Operations | Full-Time, Onsite | Berkeley, Taipei

All listings can be found here:
[https://developers.kloudless.com/careers](https://developers.kloudless.com/careers)

We're an early-stage SaaS company building a developer tool - a unified API
platform - to simplify your integration woes. With our one-to-many approach,
you can easily connect your application to 50+ softwares services using just
our API.

We're growing rapidly and are hiring in our offices in both Berkeley, CA and
Taipei, TW - come join us!

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark |
Full-time, Onsite/Remote

Airtame is a fast-growing startup. Our wireless streaming solution helps
people work better. We are based in windy Copenhagen, but have an office in
New York that takes care of our U.S. customers.

We're currently hiring:

* Senior C/C++ Software Engineer at Airtame - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-cpp-software-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-cpp-software-engineer))

* Senior Embedded Linux Engineer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-embedded-linux-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-embedded-linux-engineer))

* Senior Digital Product Designer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-ux-ui-designer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-ux-ui-designer))

* Frontend Engineer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs/frontend-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/frontend-engineer))

* Senior Application Engineer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-application-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-application-engineer))

* Technical Support Specialist - Brooklyn, New York ([https://airtame.com/jobs/technical-support-specialist-ny](https://airtame.com/jobs/technical-support-specialist-ny))

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software. Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

You can read a bit about our values on our Company Culture Trello Board:
[https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-
airtame](https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-airtame)

We sponsor work visas for non-EU applicants.

~~~
ProtsenkoAlex
* Data Architect - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs/data-architect](https://airtame.com/jobs/data-architect))

* Junior Tools and Integrations Specialist - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs/junior-tools-and-integrations-speci...](https://airtame.com/jobs/junior-tools-and-integrations-specialist))

------
j-collier
Realm Five, Inc. | Software Engineer, Firmware Engineer | Lincoln, NE | ONSITE
| FULL-TIME

Realm Five, Inc. is is developing disruptive solutions to automate production
agriculture. Its solutions utilize IoT (Internet of Things), data analysis,
and automation technologies. Our stack includes Ruby, Javascript, React-Native
C/C++, Go, AWS, and LabView.

We develop the hardware, firmware and software in-house. We are hiring for a
variety of positions:

    
    
        Full Stack Web Developer(Jr./Mid./Sr.)
        Dev Ops Engineer
        Mobile Application Developer (Hybrid)
        Embedded Device Firmware Engineer
    

Holler at justin.collier@realmfive.com if you're interested in helping us
solving big problems in agriculture around the world.

------
atomon
TapFwd | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://tapfwd.com](https://tapfwd.com)

TapFwd empowers marketers to access and share data with complete control. With
TapFwd, marketers form private data sharing alliances with complementary
brands to unlock entirely new, mutually beneficial ways to acquire customers.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/tapfwd](https://www.keyvalues.com/tapfwd)

[https://tapfwd.com/careers](https://tapfwd.com/careers)

Tech Stack: React, Ruby on Rails, Java, AWS

------
mrjn
Dgraph Labs (dgraph.io) | Developer Advocate / Senior backend Engineers | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE, VISA, Full-time, USD 120-180K + equity

Dgraph is the world’s most advanced graph database. It is horizontally
scalable, synchronously replicated, transactional and distributed. It can do
arbitrarily deep joins, while minimizing network communication and disk seeks,
scaling well as cluster size increases. It is a low-latency, high-throughput
database, serving complex queries over multiple independent data sources in
real-time. [https://github.com/dgraph-io/dgraph](https://github.com/dgraph-
io/dgraph)

Dgraph Labs was started by ex-Google engineers and is VC funded. We are a
small team of dedicated engineers, with a mission to build world’s best graph
database. Nothing less excites us! [https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/19/dgraph-
raises-3m-for-its-o...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/19/dgraph-
raises-3m-for-its-open-source-distributed-graph-database-hits-1-0-release/)

We are looking for a Developer Advocate to help support the growing Dgraph
community. As a DA, you will be responsible for representing Dgraph to third-
party developers, and assisting them in achieving their goals. This includes
managing our public communication channels, blog posts, coding examples,
tutorials, public presentations, social media interactions, and even live
streams! You will also be taking feedback from the community and ensuring that
the needs of the developers are being considered in our product roadmap and
that immediate concerns are addressed by the Dgraph engineering team. Your
work will help us strengthen both the businesses and the number of developers
that build their applications on top of Dgraph. A successful candidate will
have a strong technical ability, excellent communication skills, charisma and
gravitas that shows to other developers, and great project management skills.

If this interests you, please apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/dgraph](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dgraph)

------
jzhen
Thinknum | New York | Multiple Positions | On-site - Full-time | $70k-$140k +
equity

=== Who We Are ===

Thinknum is one of the fastest growing profitable SaaS companies in the world.
Economic activity is coming online - companies are selling products, hiring
employees, marketing and moving operations to the web. Thinknum captures the
data trails that are created (e.g., How quickly is UberEATS growing on a
restaurant-by-restaurant basis vs Grubhub?). We work with hundreds of
financial institutions and corporations. We have a private office in Midtown
and offer full benefits.

=== Who We Are Looking For ===

Web Crawling Engineer

We're looking for an experienced Python engineer that will extract and ingest
data from websites using web crawling tools or APIs. You will need experience
in Python and Javascript and to be familiar with the DOM and tools for parsing
the DOM like Selenium and BeautifulSoup. At least two years of experience in
web crawling is required.

ReactJS Front-End Engineer

We’re looking for an experienced ReactJS front-end engineer to implement
features that enable users to intuitively answer questions on companies they
are analyzing. You will need experience in ReactJS, CSS and an eye for great
design.

Reporter

We’re looking for reporters / writers who want to be part of a major, brand-
new media property launch. You should be comfortable covering anything from:
technology, to politics, to retail or economics and entertainment. You should
also be skilled in ideating, pitching and developing stories, proactive
research, and (more than anything) a great writer. All subject matters
considered and writing backgrounds welcomed. Big plus if you already have
samples of your previous work to share.

Site Reliability Engineer

We’re looking for a SRE that will support enterprise level applications hosted
in the cloud. You need to have extensive experience in web application
development and exposure to Amazon Web Services, Redshift and Postgres.
Experience with container management and micro-services architectures such as
Docker is a requirement. Enthusiasm for security best practices is a major
plus.

=== Interested? ===

Interested in any of these positions? Drop me a note at jzhen@thinknum.com
with Hacker News and the position title in the subject line.

Learn more about us: [https://www.thinknum.com/](https://www.thinknum.com/)

------
slvrspoon
Abine.com "the online privacy company" | Full Stack (Ruby + Javascript +
Native Mobile | [https://www.abine.com](https://www.abine.com) | Boston, MA or
REMOTE | Part time |

Our privacy app called "Blur" is a tracker blocker + password manager that
provides unlimited aliases for your personal info so you can't be tracked
across sites or spammed or billed or called without your permission. Hundreds
of thousands of daily users. Looking for developers with solid experience who
love the mission and care about both performance and UX and are able to start
reliably part-time and see how things go from there. jobs at getabine dotcom.

------
ffmanan
Robinhood | Engineering & Non-Engineering Roles | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | robinhood.com

Robinhood is democratizing access to America’s financial system. Since our
public launch in 2015, we’ve cemented our position as the fastest-growing
brokerage with over two million users and billions of dollars in transaction
volume. Robinhood received recognition with the Apple Design Award, the Google
Material Design Award, and named Fast Company’s 11th Most Innovative Company
in the World.

We’re backed by top-tier investors such as DST Global, NEA, Index Ventures,
Thrive Capital, Ribbit Capital, a16z, and GV, as well as individuals such as
Jared Leto, Ashton Kutcher, John Legend, Snoop Dogg, and Nas.

We're always hiring software engineers for different teams across different
stacks. Our engineers work with cutting-edge technologies like Django, Python,
Go, Kafka, React, Redux. Check out our priority roles below:

 _Performance Engineering
Lead[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/932752](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/932752)

_Android Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217579](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217579)

 _Senior Web
Engineer[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/221794](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/221794)

_Backend Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/266914](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/266914)

Below are a few notable roles too:

*Market Operations Specialist [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/980197](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/980197)

Interested? Check out the job descriptions and apply directly at
robinhood.com/jobs

------
jaimemedicalbnb
Battlefy | Engineering | Vancouver, Canada | Full-Time | Onsite

Battlefy is the leading esports technology platform that serves world-class
companies like Amazon, Nintendo, Coca Cola, Red Bull, Alienware, and many more
to power their eSports infrastructure (managing tournaments, prizing, teams,
real-time stats, seeding and brackets, content creation, and communications).

We're looking for motivated engineers that have a passion for esports and
gaming. React/NodeJS/MongoDB/Postgres.

Reach out to jaime@battlefy.com if interested! Or, here's the job posting:
[https://battlefy.workable.com/j/262F838EDE](https://battlefy.workable.com/j/262F838EDE)

------
ChrisTower
Big Health | Python Backend, React Native Frontend, (or Both) |
SF/London/Remote

Our purpose is to help millions back to good mental health

This is what drives us. It’s why we're creating automated behavioral programs
scalable enough to help everyone in need - what we call "digital medicine”.
It’s why we align our incentives with the interests of our users. It’s why we
collect gold-standard clinical evidence and treat ethics as a duty, not a
chore.

More about Big Health:
[https://vimeo.com/204486222](https://vimeo.com/204486222) Jobs descriptions:
[http://bighealth.com/jobs](http://bighealth.com/jobs)

------
mohsen1
Lyft | San Francisco, Seattle, NYC | No Remote :

    
    
      * Engineering Manager 
      * Robotics Software Engineer (Autonomous) 
      * Backend Software Engineer 
      * iOS Software Engineer (Senior only)
      * Android Software Engineer (Senior only)
      * Frontend Web Engineer 
      * Data Analyst 
      * Data Scientist
      * Operation Managers
    

We have offices in: * San Francisco * Seattle * New York City (new office)

Please also look at our Lever page at

[https://jobs.lever.co/lyft?lever-
via=ahTDzFn9j7](https://jobs.lever.co/lyft?lever-via=ahTDzFn9j7)

for more positions. I can hand over your resume and refer you if you're
interested. Send an email to me@azimi.me with your resume!

------
gregcoombe
DeepMap.ai | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time & Interns, Onsite |
[https://deepmap.ai/](https://deepmap.ai/)

DeepMap builds high-resolution maps for autonomous vehicles.

We are looking for hardware and software engineers in multiple areas (computer
vision, GIS, infrastructure, embedded) who are excited about the future of
autonomous vehicles.

A subset of our open positions are here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?f_C=10679715](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?f_C=10679715).
If you're interested but don't find an exact match, please email me anyways at
<my username>@deepmap.ai

~~~
tshrjn
No open positions are being shown via the linkendin search link provided.

------
mybuilder
MyBuilder | ReactJS Developer | London, England | Competitive

We’re a market leader in the UK and are part of IAC, a well known New York
based internet group (Tripadvisor, Vimeo, Match.com, Tinder, HomeAdvisor,
etc.). MyBuilder operates throughout the UK.

Our headquarters in Clerkenwell reflect our unique culture: we have an amazing
office bar, guitars, a drum kit, a bike mechanic workstation, extensive
library and a rotating food team who make lunch for everyone. It’s a fun place
to be and that’s mainly because everyone in the team believes in the mission
and is seriously good at what they do.

We want to work with people who are curious, honest, courageous and passionate
- if that sounds like you and you want to work for an innovative, successful
web business helping homeowners to find reliable tradespeople, then you may
have found a new home.

Software development at MyBuilder

Our focus is to produce high quality, working and tested code which not only
keeps us happy and productive, but also helps the business to succeed. Our
development process has been honed through exploring various flavours of agile
and we believe that our way of working helps us get the right things done at
the right time.

We have open sourced a number of our tools and happily contribute back to
projects we use.

We been moving over to react for our our web and mobile interfaces for the
last few years. So far we five ReactJS single page applications and we will be
rebuilding another of our major interfaces in this year.

Responsibilities

Developing & maintaining our large single page applications Work with product
team and web designers to understand user interactions Develop a flexible and
well-structured front-end architecture, along with the APIs to support it Keen
to learn new things, and enjoys keeping up with the latest front end
technologies. Helping the team to understand and develop with ReactJS better

Please apply for the role here:
[https://mybuilder.workable.com/j/5399BBB0EB](https://mybuilder.workable.com/j/5399BBB0EB)

------
slaman
AppNeta | Sr. Software Engineer, Software Engineer in Test, Full-Stack
Developer, Engineering Manager, Technical Account Manager | Vancouver, BC |
Full-Time, On-Site, [https://www.appneta.com/](https://www.appneta.com/) We
help IT and Operations have peace-of-mind when it comes to their applications
and infrastructure by offering comprehensive monitoring and forensics of
network behaviours and application preformance.

More info about the open positions on the careers page:
[https://www.appneta.com/about/careers/](https://www.appneta.com/about/careers/)

jslaman@appneta.com

------
simonhamp
Elvie | London, UK | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.elvie.com](https://www.elvie.com)

Elvie is an award-winning FemTech company designing the next generation of
connected devices supporting women worldwide through the various stages of
womanhood.

Based in London’s famous Hatton Garden, we’re in the final stages of bringing
our phenomenal second product to market.

We have a number of open marketing roles at the moment, but we’re always on
the lookout for talented hardware and software engineers, designers, data
scientists and plenty more!

Find all our openings and apply via Workable here:
[https://elvie.workable.com](https://elvie.workable.com)

------
alasano
Coveo | Frontend Developer | Montreal & Quebec City, Canada | Full-time,
ONSITE

To help us in the development of all the admin interfaces we offer our clients
here at Coveo. These interfaces are built to allow our clients to configure
our intelligent and personalised recommendations platform exactly the way they
see fit. They also allow our clients to have access to a wide variety of usage
analytics reports! If we’ve sparked your interest, you may be the one we are
looking for! You'll be making use of TypeScript, SASS, React, Backbone and our
own homemade libraries such as Vapor
([https://github.com/coveo/vapor](https://github.com/coveo/vapor)) and React
Vapor ([https://github.com/coveo/react-vapor](https://github.com/coveo/react-
vapor)).

While we offer all the perks people come to expect of a job (great new
offices, top of the line equipment, competitive salaries and insurance,
unlimited cappucinos and snacks, nerf gun battles), we think the best part
about working with us is simply being excited about going to work every day.
On a day to day basis you'll continually face interesting challenges, have
great autonomy and you'll be able to bring your ideas to the table knowing
that your team genuinely wants to hear them.

Coveo is positioned as the top leader for Insight Engines in Gartner's 2017
Magic Quadrant ([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-
for...](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-for-insight-
engines/)). We're growing quickly and hiring talented, passionate developers
to join our worldclass team. Our Montreal offices are brand new
([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-
home/](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-home/)) and we've also
rebuilt our entire Quebec City office to accomodate all our new hires in a
great environment.

Interview Process: phone screen - interview - tech test - offer.

To get in touch : aasanovic@coveo.com

------
gingerjoos
Compile India | Full Stack Developer | Bangalore, India | Full-time, Onsite
[https://www.compile.com/careers/software-engineer-
web/](https://www.compile.com/careers/software-engineer-web/)

Our goal at Compile is simple: help organizations benefit from the
intelligence that’s hidden under big data. Our customers, which include
Fortune 500 to hyper-growth startups, use our insights to power their
enterprise solutions.

We are now ramping-up our team as we tackle harder (and more unique) problems
and are looking for talented and motivated people to be part of the ride. If
this excites you, drop us a line at careers@compile.com

------
huahaiy
Juji | [https://juji.io](https://juji.io) | Front-end Software Engineer | San
Jose, CA | Onsite | Full time

We are building an advanced artificial intelligence platform that aims to
understanding individuals. Funded by the US government and VC, we aims to
democratize marketing research.

We are looking for talented front end developers who are passionate about
usability and user interfaces. You should have great sense of aesthetics and
attention to details.

We use ClojureScript at the frontend and talk to our Clojure based APIs in
GraphQL. If you love learning new technology, we are the right company for
you.

To apply, email jobs@juji-inc.com with your resume and links to your
portfolio.

------
SagaIT
Liferay Software Engineer | Saga Healthcare IT | Location - Remote

Talented software engineer with strong Liferay Portal 7 CE experience.

Core competencies:

 _2+ years of experience in design and development of Liferay applications
involving hooks, themes, layouts, portlets (JSR-168 /JSR-286 Portlet
development), and external Plug-ins.

_Experience with securing Liferay servers (Enable audit logging, assign
correct roles to users)

 _Strong knowledge on SOAP and Restful web services and Configuring WS-
Security.

_ A strong understanding of Liferay best practices, portal standards and
governance processes.

 _Working knowledge and experience with HTML5

Nice to have:

_AWS familiarity

*Apache & Nginx

Apply here: [https://www.saga-it.com/careers](https://www.saga-it.com/careers)

------
vdvleon
Front-end/Full-stack developer | Deskbookers | Amsterdam, The Netherlands |
Full-Time, Onsite | [https://www.deskbookers.com](https://www.deskbookers.com)

At Deskbookers, we have an ambitious goal to bust open the opaque and
inefficient world of commercial real estate... a complex problem not for the
weak hearted.

We believe we add value to people’s lives. Where you work should inspire you
to reach your potential. How we help is by providing the best tools for
professionals to find and rent their ideal workspace, whether it’s an office
space for a few months or years, a meeting space for a day or a week or a
private desk for hours.

We don’t compromise on talent. We aim to be a high performing sports team… we
know we are stronger together than as individuals, we are dedicated to meeting
our goals and we enjoy each other's company. We don’t take our culture lightly
and are continuously aiming to build a company where people want to invest
their professional talents.

We thrive on learning and growing beyond our comfort zone. Whether it’s from
smart and talented peers with international backgrounds, from experienced
leaders who have worked in a diverse set of industries or from amazing angel
and venture investors, there is no better place to enhance your well rounded
skillset.

As a Front-End Developer at Deskbookers, you will be responsible for making
sure our applications work seamlessly. This involves implementing new features
using modern techniques, maintaining the existing code base and working
together with your peers in the product team. We are looking for a passionate
coder with a strong feeling for UI design, a team player that takes initiative
to come up with great ideas and realizes they need a team to build something
awesome.

Our tech-stack: React, AWS, PHP, Node 8+, Postgres, Redis, Elasticsearch,
Vagrant, Docker, GitHub

For more information about the job opening see
[https://deskbookers.homerun.co/front-end-
developer/en](https://deskbookers.homerun.co/front-end-developer/en) or email
me directly: l.vanderveen@deskbookers.com

------
atsaloli
Seeking commission-only sales agent to sell high-quality on-site training on
IT Operations and DevOps. We deliver on-site training world-wide. Our model
achieves real learning: we have small class sizes, expert instructors,
excellent materials, and lots of practical, hands-on lab exercises that leave
the students really knowing their material and being able to use it.

Customers have told me it's the best training they've ever had, from anybody,
on anything.

I'm partnered with CFEngine, GitLab, Docker, and am a member of the AWS
partner network.

Looking for an independent sales agent. Progressive commission structure (the
more you sell, the more you make!)

Remote and part-time OK.

Email me at: aleksey@verticalsysadmin.com

------
vou
StellaService | NYC Downtown | Full-time Full Stack Engineer | Competitive
Salary | ONSITE | At StellaService, we help companies grow through better
service. Our suite of software and data solutions include employee engagement
tools, real-time customer feedback surveys, and objective performance
measurement across online and in-store channels. We are looking for a full-
stack engineer with experience in Ruby on Rails, SQL (Postgres), and
JavaScript (Ember and React). Apply at
[https://stellaservice.com/careers/?gh_jid=1030222](https://stellaservice.com/careers/?gh_jid=1030222)

------
burdk
Turner | CNN Politics | Software Developer | Atlanta, GA | ONSITE | Full-time

CNN Politics is hiring a Software Developer to join our team! Come join us in
this exciting opportunity to contribute your skills and reach a vast audience
of 25M unique users a day and help develop the next great experience to
showcase the upcoming elections.

We are working with the following technology and require these skills: React,
NodeJS, HTML/CSS/SASS, AWS, CircleCI, Docker,

If this sounds like you and want to find out more, see the full description
and please apply through our system. Thanks!

[http://go.turnerjobs.com/SoftAppDev](http://go.turnerjobs.com/SoftAppDev)

------
TuringNYC
Kinetica (GPU-powered-DB) | Full-time | ONSITE | Arlington VA/DC

Hiring ML Product Engineers at 3 levels and many other positions.

We're a GPU-powered distributed DB and building the next naturally adjacent
product line -- good ML and Data Science integrations to allow _distributed
model training_ well integrated with distributed data. Think _large scale_
with high end hardware and distributed model training with real world data.

For company details, job description and qualifications, please see:
[http://smrtr.io/30N36A](http://smrtr.io/30N36A)

At a high level: Python, TensorFlow, Mesos, Kubernetes, Neural Networks, and
Product Engineering

------
smallfx
Cobalt | Senior Software Engineer | Onsite | San Francisco, CA | Competitive
salary

Cobalt Engineering is hiring! We are looking for a talented engineer who can
focus on helping scale the backend systems for our platform. If this is you or
your friend, let's chat!

Cobalt increased annual recurring revenue by 300% this past year and is
projected to grow by another 300% in 2018. This is a great time to join a
promising young team that has nailed their product-market fit and is now
looking to scale.

More about this role - [https://cobalt-
labs.workable.com/jobs/661864](https://cobalt-labs.workable.com/jobs/661864)

------
thijsb
Fastned | Java, Go, and/or Front-End | ON-SITE | Amsterdam | VISA

We're building Europe's leading charging network for EVs. With new offices
opened in Cologne and London, we're outpacing the growth of our current SAAS
offering and starting to develop our own systems.

This Greenfield project allows you to help create the core of Fastned, from
apps, to CRM, to the connection to the chargers on-site.

We don't have a set stack, and are looking for developers that are willing to
make a change at Fastned and help create a sustainable world. You have the
freedom to decide on framework, language, and platform with the team.

Interested? Get in touch through thijs[dot]baars[at]fastned[dot].nl

------
davidhunter
Reinforcement Learning and Control Engineers | Optimal | Netherlands | Visas
provided for non-EU citizens

We are deploying AI-controlled indoor farms outside every city on Earth to
increase the availability of safer, healthier food. We are backed by world-
leading deep technology VC firms who have backed companies such as SpaceX,
Palantir and Square from the start. Our team has research backgrounds in ML,
RL and control theory from the University of Oxford, Google DeepMind, ETHZ and
EPFL.

[https://optimal.workable.com](https://optimal.workable.com) | dave@optimal.ag

Note, we are in ‘stealth mode’ and so there is limited information about us
online.

------
Formlabs
Formlabs|Somerville, MA|ONSITE|Full-Time|Software Engineers

To reinvent an industry, you have to build the best team. Join Formlabs if you
want to bring groundbreaking professional 3D printers to the desktop of every
designer, engineer, researcher, and artist in the world.

Embedded Engineer - Apply here:
[http://grnh.se/35lg101](http://grnh.se/35lg101) _Design and implement
embedded software applications from inception to release_ Collaborate with a
stellar team of multidisciplinary engineers to constantly enhance the user
experience of our products _Write and ship meaningful code that makes our
custom hardware work, find the bugs, and ultimately push the limits of 3D
printing

UI Engineer - Apply here: [http://grnh.se/frajd41](http://grnh.se/frajd41)
_Design and code a fantastic UI experience from the inside out _Make our
software look and feel pixel-perfect across all platforms_ Guide our users
seamlessly through our software from start to finish

Software Engineer - Apply here:
[http://grnh.se/ie7ubf1](http://grnh.se/ie7ubf1) _Design bigger software
systems to support our 3D printing desktop software_ Seamlessly integrate all
or our backend system architecture _Get your hands dirty in all kinds of code

Manufacturing Software Engineer - Apply here:
[http://grnh.se/ialojn1](http://grnh.se/ialojn1) _Push products from from
design to shipped by developing calibration and testing software for our
factories _Go low level by writing and deploying tests for a wide array of
hardware systems_ Use data science to gain insight into our production lines
and feed those insights back into your software development

Release Engineer - Apply here:
[http://grnh.se/s3nhy71](http://grnh.se/s3nhy71) _Develop and maintain the
build system for PreForm software_ Oversee the packaging and deployment of
applications across multiple platforms *Contribute to the development of tools
and software features

------
petalcard
Petal | Several positions | Onsite or remote | New York, NY | (very) Open to
discussion

Petal is an NYC-based tech company, shaking up the world of personal finance.
We are hiring for all kinds of software engineering positions. Python is
pretty much the only must, but you should be strong on the backend, and in
love with our mission. We're obsessed with creating transparency in the world
of personal finance, and you'd hate working here if you weren't as well.

[https://www.petalcard.com/](https://www.petalcard.com/)

Please reach out to our talent + HR advisor for more information,
kenn@petalcard.com

------
rekado
Max-Delbrueck-Center | Berlin, Germany | Full-time | Onsite

The Berlin Institute for Medical Systems Biology at the Max-Delbrueck-Center
in Berlin Germany (public service) is looking for a sysadmin with experience
with software deployment, configuration management, and a bunch of different
programming languages. Among standard fare sysadmin tasks (2/3 of the time)
the applicant would package scientific software with GNU Guix for use on HPC
systems.

Remuneration up to level E11 is possible.

If that sounds interesting, contact me via email at ricardo dot wurmus at mdc-
berlin dot de and I'll send you the official job ad, which at the time of this
writing is not yet online.

------
jparker165
MineralSoft | Software Engineers (All Levels), Product Designer | Austin, TX |
ONSITE

MineralSoft is the leading SaaS provider for the trillion dollar mineral-
rights asset class. Our platform moves vital workflows out of paper and Excel.
And being first to fully digitize the ecosystem, we have the opportunity to
truly reinvent an enormous market.

The core pieces of our technology are Python, Django, React, Postgres, and
AWS. We have clean code and really fun technical problems. Come be a
foundational member of a rapidly growing team.

[https://mineralsoft.com/jobs](https://mineralsoft.com/jobs) or email
jobs@mineralsoft.com

------
coderpact
CoderPact ( [https://coderpact.com](https://coderpact.com) ) | Remote |
Contract / Commision

Looking for:

    
    
       - Programming Mentors
       - Coding Curriculum Authors
       - Study Group Leaders
       - Career Coaches
    

CoderPact is a new peer to peer mentoring community designed from the ground
up for software developers. It is intended to fill the many gaps that other
professional social networks / career oriented web services do not currently
meet for all programmers, regardless of location or background. Interested?
Email a short introduction to contact@coderpact.com to learn more.

------
arbesfeld
LogRocket | Cambridge, MA | Boston, MA | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://logrocket.com](https://logrocket.com)

LogRocket is a logging service that helps developers fix problems in their
JavaScript apps by letting them replay bugs. Our product is used by hundreds
of companies like UserTesting, Carfax, and NBC to eliminate the guesswork for
developers as they fix bugs. We are a few engineers today and looking to
double our team in the next few months. If you are interested in joining at
the ground-floor of a venture-funded, fast-growing company, feel free to reach
out to matt at logrocket dot com.

------
aaroneous
ShopPad | Software Engineer (Full-stack) | Oakland, CA | ONSITE |
[https://www.theshoppad.com](https://www.theshoppad.com)

ShopPad is one of the largest solution providers for Shopify's eCommerce
platform. We work with interesting companies like Tesla Automotive, General
Electric, Sundance Film Festival, Acer Computers, Starwood Hotels & Resorts,
Nine West, 5-Hour Energy Drink and many more to deliver eCommerce experiences
that perform and delight. Our founders are experienced entrepreneurs and we're
backed by some of the best angels in the Bay. Our office is located in
Oakland's Uptown neighborhood — just a few blocks from 19th Street BART.

About You: You'll be working with PHP 7, JavaScript (React), HTML5, CSS3, Git,
the Linux command line, MongoDB, with some Node mixed in. Familiarity with
eCommerce, Shopify, 3rd-party API's and AWS is a plus, so be sure to mention
if you have a background in any of those. Experience comes in many forms and
passion goes a long way, so please consider applying even if you aren't
intimate with our entire stack.

About The Role: As a full-stack developer on our apps team, you'll work with a
small, close-knit team to create beautiful products at scale. You'll be
empowered with the authority to make decisions that materially affect the
company's future. This is a great place for builders, makers, and hackers who
want to create something great. You will own everything you build, being
responsible for architecture decisions and scaling your solution to meet
customer demand.

Compensation includes: competitive salary, equity,
medical/dental/vision/commuter benefits. A fully-stocked kitchen with food &
beverages. PTO with 15+ paid holidays (incl. some fun ones like your
Valentine's day, St. Patrick's Day, Halloween, your birthday, etc). Flexible
hours and everyone can work from home once a week.

If you're excited about having a big influence on the software seen by
millions of online shoppers every day, then we'd love to hear from you!

Please send your resume and cover letter briefly explaining why you're
interested to careers-417@theshoppad.com

------
RGJude
St. Jude Children’s Research Hospital | Memphis, TN | Onsite | Full
Time|Competitive | There’s a reason St. Jude Children’s Research Hospital is
consistently ranked on Fortune Magazine’s “100 Best Places to Work For” list.
Because at our world-class pediatric research hospital, every one of our
professionals shares our commitment to make a difference in the lives of the
children we serve. We are looking for experienced candidates in the following
role:

Multiple Senior Software Engineers:
[http://bit.ly/2GkZ9UT](http://bit.ly/2GkZ9UT)

If you are interested, please email ryan.greenwood@stjude.org

------
xitrium
Stan (mc-stan.org, Columbia University) | New York City | Full-time, ONSITE |
$80-$100k

Stan ([http://mc-stan.org](http://mc-stan.org)) is an open source
probabilistic programming language and Bayesian inference toolkit that data
scientists and applied statisticians across the world and many fields use to
specify statistical models and fit them to data. Stan emerged from the
research group under Andrew Gelman at Columbia, which is focused on state-of-
the-art in Bayesian inference methodology and consulted on a variety of
statistical problems in the social, biological, and physical sciences,
engineering, sports, and business. Since its initial release, we’ve welcomed
collaborators and contributors across the globe and have about 30 active
contributors at the time of writing.

We’re looking for a tools and infrastructure developer who is interested in
science and open source, is a self-starter and intrinsically motivated to help
out, wants a flexible lifestyle, and would like to learn Bayesian stats and
data analysis. Ideally you’d come in knowing a decent amount about either
systems administration or programming (or both) and we would teach you about
statistics. We’re looking for help with the following problems initially: *
Streamlining installation for our R and Python interfaces for scientists on
Windows and Mac, perhaps creating installers for each platform * Maintaining
and improving our continuous integration infrastructure (currently Jenkins,
Travis, AWS) * Bringing the PyStan interface up to feature parity with RStan
and improving both of them (Python) * Higher order autodiff test framework and
infrastructure (C++)

We expect that you will need to spend a significant portion of your time on at
least some of these problems at first. Beyond that, there is much work to be
done on Stan as an ecosystem. For example, we could also use help with the
following key underserved areas of the project: * Profiling and performance
benchmarks and improvements * Various refactorings, mostly in C++ *
Pedagogical materials * GPU and distributed computation support

There are also many other ways to improve Stan that could use helping hands: *
Stan 3.0 language and/or compiler rewrite * CloudStan * Graphical modeling
language transpiler * New algorithm research implementations * Anything from
the list here: [https://github.com/stan-dev/stan/wiki/Longer-Term-To-Do-
List](https://github.com/stan-dev/stan/wiki/Longer-Term-To-Do-List)

Links to some Stan team outputs and other Stan-related resources:
[https://github.com/stan-dev](https://github.com/stan-dev) andrewgelman.com
[http://mc-stan.org/users/documentation/](http://mc-
stan.org/users/documentation/) [https://github.com/stan-
dev/stancon_talks](https://github.com/stan-dev/stancon_talks) great intro
Bayesian analysis book: [http://xcelab.net/rm/statistical-
rethinking/](http://xcelab.net/rm/statistical-rethinking/)

To apply, email Sean Talts, contact info here: mc-stan.org/about/team/

------
hanoixan
TheWaveVR | SERVER ENGINEER | Austin, TX and Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE | Full-
time

Hi, I'm Sean, CTO at TheWaveVR, and I want you to join our insanely motivated
team of engineers, artists, and musicians! Help us craft a mature network of
back end services that will connect people in our virtual world, as well as
stream the future of music performance.

We're looking for:

\+ Strong communication skills

\+ Proven ability to create highly available, scalable, and secure server
architectures

\+ Experience with AWS or similar cloud platform

\+ Experience programming in C# and C++

\+ Experience with SQL

\+ Experience developing for Linux or Windows

\+ Interest in VR and Music

Please send a resume and a bit about you to info@thewavevr.com.

Be sure to check out thewavevr.com/careers for other openings!

------
n658016
Cloud DevSecOps Engineer | JP Morgan | Seattle, WA
[https://www.jpmorgan.com](https://www.jpmorgan.com) | Full Time - Onsite
Looking to build a team of gifted engineers to design, develop, test and
implement security solutions for our cloud environments. You will work in
partnership with Architecture, SecOps and Product Mgmt, in a hands-on
environment. We need people with an elevated cloud acumen (AWS, Azure, Google,
Openstack) and the tools to build (RHEL, Java, Python, Ruby, Github,
Jenkins...).

If you are interested, please reach out to Shawn -
shawn.m.mccredie@jpmorgan.com

------
rodly
Reddit | Senior Android Developer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | FULLTIME

"The front page of the internet,” Reddit is comprised of thousands of user-run
communities, each with its own personality, unique focus, and moderator team.
Founded in 2005, Reddit is a place for community, conversation, and connection
with over 250 million users worldwide and growing fast! Mobile makes up more
than half of Reddit’s traffic, and as a member of the mobile team you’ll play
a key role in the defining the future of our platform.

Apply Here: [http://grnh.se/7j3wtv1](http://grnh.se/7j3wtv1)

------
Inversechi
GetYourGuide | Multiple Positions | Berlin & Zurich | ONSITE, VISA +
Assistance

We're on a mission to turn trips into amazing experiences. Using our product
and technology to change the way travelers find and book things to do and
explore their destination. We are a customer focused data driven company and
are ramping up our engineering capacity.

Looking for: Data Scientists | Data Analysts | Data Engineers | DevOps |
Front-End Engineers | Back-End Engineers | Marketing Tech Engineers

Find more about us and the job openings on our career page
[http://grnh.se/qmkt7n](http://grnh.se/qmkt7n)

------
chillydawg
Longshot Systems | Multiple Roles | Marylebone, London, UK | ONSITE | Full
time | £65k-£85k

At Longshot Systems Ltd we're a small startup building advanced platforms for
sports betting analytics and trading. Having developed a lot of our core
platform infrastructure we are looking to begin expanding our trading strategy
development activity.

1) Machine Learning Engineer ([https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/jobs/578496](https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/jobs/578496)). You'd be working closely with the CEO, CTO and
ML research team to turn prototype trading models into production-ready
systems, design and build the tooling & frameworks to support strategy
research and development as well as architecting the high-level design of the
strategy software to minimise trading latency and scale effectively. Our ML
stack is Numpy/Scipy based and communicates with our core infrastructure,
written in Golang, by RPC. The ideal candidate will have a strong software
engineering background, with broad experience across a range of topics related
to general high performance computing such as multi-threading, networking,
profiling and optimisation.

2) Senior Software Engineer ([https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/jobs/610845](https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/jobs/610845)). You'd be part of the platform team, creating
services in Golang and improving performance and reliability of our trading
platform. You'd be working with the CEO and CTO and the rest of the team
directly. You should have good knowledge of one or more systems programming
languages and ideally some Go experience. We do a lot of trouble shooting so
good knowledge up and down the stack is critical, including debugging,
profiling, network wrangling and optimisation.

We have an office dog, Minos, although he's home on paternity leave right now.
He's a beagle and rather cheeky. We can send you a pic if you need it to help
in your decision making process. If you would like to learn more about the
roles please visit
[https://www.longshotsystems.co.uk/](https://www.longshotsystems.co.uk/)

------
jkaufmann
BAMTECH | New York | Onsite

BAMTECH is a best-in-class media streaming tech company. We are looking for a
fullstack engineer to join the Product Operations Team. ProdOps is currently a
smaller team (3 at the moment) so there is plenty of room to learn and grow.
If you'd like to work with us and play an essential role in the cord-cutting
revolution, please apply here: [https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-
york/full-stack-engin...](https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/full-
stack-engineer-product-operations/391/7039444)

------
sara_komoot
Komoot | Backend Engineer (Algorithms, Rankings and Recommendations)| Full-
Time | REMOTE

Millions of people experience real-life adventures with our apps. We help
users all over the world discover the best hiking and biking routes, working
to empower everybody to explore more of the great outdoors. And we’re good at
what we do: Google and Apple have listed us as one of their Apps of the Year
numerous times—and we are consistently ranked amongst the highest-grossing
apps in both Google Play and the App Store.

One key driving factor to our growth has always been our understanding that a
technological approach can provide an outdoor experience far beyond the
possibilities of traditional services. On the one side, we collect, combine
and process various open data sources (such as OSM and Wikipedia) and turn raw
data into easily accessible information and understandable products, such as
our easy-to-use outdoor route planner. On the other, we leverage the wisdom of
our vast user base and use crowdsourced data for personalized, local outdoor
recommendations. Now, with your strong analytical skills and your passion for
building well-crafted and tested code, we’ll leave traditional, standard
solutions even further behind—and we’ll truly change the way people explore.

You will be successful in this position if you

-Are highly self-driven, responsible and keen to learn and improve.

-Know your toolkit: git, ssh, bash, junit, jenkins and docker.

-Have deep experience (4+ years) in developing software running under high load

-Possess professional experience in Java and Python.

-Have demonstrable knowledge of common algorithms within the machine learning and statistics space.

-Have strong analytical skills.

-Love to tune, test, simulate and evaluate solutions to unusual problems.

-Live and breathe DevOps and believe in automated testing, infrastructure as code, continuous deployment, monitoring and open communication.

Please apply at: [https://www.komoot.com/jobs/backend-engineer-
recommendations](https://www.komoot.com/jobs/backend-engineer-recommendations)

------
thong-le
People.ai | San Francisco | Senior Software Engineer + other | Onsite | Full-
time

People.ai is the AI platform for data-driven enterprise companies. We're
building the world's largest self-updating business activity and relationship
graph. We're leveraging ML and AI to deliver real-time insights to business
leaders and executives. Our team members value one another, our customers,
radical transparency, and end-to-end ownership.

People.ai (YC S16) is headquartered in San Francisco, CA and is backed by
Silicon Valley’s top investors, including Lightspeed Venture Partners, GGV,
Index, and Shasta.

Customers include Lyft, Okta, Gainsight, Tanium, Cogniance, MemSQL, 35+ more
large enterprises we can't mention here. ;)

\- Sr. Software Engineers (Backend, API, Data, ML):
[https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/71bf79f6-abd8-4002-a557-0238...](https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/71bf79f6-abd8-4002-a557-0238b6d05183)

\- Head of Data Science: [https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/2e834d3b-1501-47f2-bd58-ddf6...](https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/2e834d3b-1501-47f2-bd58-ddf6c3986dad)

\- Technical Support Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/a26076eb-169b-471c-a567-67c6...](https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/a26076eb-169b-471c-a567-67c65996ff7c)

\- Sr. Product Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/0029e40f-924d-4a95-b8e0-7acd...](https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/0029e40f-924d-4a95-b8e0-7acd1a348cf5)

\- Enterprise Customer Success Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/283d6f45-d44e-40ee-a76a-7dcd...](https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/283d6f45-d44e-40ee-a76a-7dcd7a798418)

\- Enterprise Account Executive: [https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/71846d6a-b66f-4ce2-afd5-f4b4...](https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/71846d6a-b66f-4ce2-afd5-f4b47654a162)

Contact: thong[at]people.ai

------
erranteme
Profitap | Mid- or Senior Full-Stack Developer | Eindhoven, The Netherlands |
Onsite, Fulltime | www.profitap.com

Our hardware and software engineers develop cutting edge network monitoring
equipment and network analysis software. We are looking for an experienced
Full-Stack Developer that will support our team of engineers in creating the
best network monitoring equipment on the market. Besides your frontend and
backend programming skills, you also have an eye for usability and user
experience design.

We like to see experience with:

\- NodeJS

\- AngularJS

\- TypeScript

\- HTML/CSS

\- Elastic Stack is a plus

We offer a great work environment on the High Tech Campus in Eindhoven. If you
are interested email recruit@profitap.com.

------
marnierobbins
Koddi | ONSITE | Full-time | Fort Worth, TX |
[https://www.koddi.com/](https://www.koddi.com/)

We are looking for Junior Developer to join a growing engineering team. Koddi
develops platforms that help digital advertisers market more intelligently and
optimize advanced ad campaigns.

Handle multiple full stack projects.

Requirements: Background in Object Oriented design principles. Understanding
of Relational Database Design. Intermediate PHP and Javascript skills. Bonus
Skills Knowledge of Silex/Symfony framework Testing Frameworks Amazon Web
Services Basic Linux Git/GitHub

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a mobile marketplace for tickets
and live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer)

iOS Engineer, marketing roles, and lots more here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

------
bjelkeman-again
Akvo | Two developers | Amsterdam/Bangalore | REMOTE/ONSITE | Full-time

Akvo is a not-for-profit foundation focused on making international
development and country governance more effective, transparent and
collaborative.

Backend developer - Akvo Lumen is open source software that helps
international development organisations transform, analyse and visualise their
data. Our partners use Lumen to create visualisations, maps and dashboards.
We're looking for a developer who can help on the back end, who can contribute
to architecture and feature building.

Lumen stack includes React, Clojure, PostgreSQL, Windshaft, Keycloak,
Kubernetes, CSS/SASS, Docker. We're a small remote team. We're looking for
someone who is self-motivated, good at taking ownership of tasks, speaks
English, set up for remote work and willing to learn. We prefer that you are
located CET plus/minus 2 hours.

[https://akvo.org/products/akvo-lumen](https://akvo.org/products/akvo-lumen)
[https://github.com/akvo/akvo-lumen](https://github.com/akvo/akvo-lumen)

Frontend developer - Akvo RSR is open source software that helps international
development organisations to monitor, report and share their data. Our
partners use RSR to monitor the results of their projects, create reports and
make the scope and range of their work visible. We're looking for someone with
knowledge and experience in front end development and with an instinct and
drive for designing excellent user experiences.

RSR stack includes CSS, React and Javascript. We're a small remote team. We're
looking for someone who is self-motivated, good at taking ownership of tasks,
speaks English, set up for remote work and willing to learn. We prefer that
you are located in Bangalore, India.

[https://akvo.org/products/akvo-RSR](https://akvo.org/products/akvo-RSR)
[https://github.com/akvo/akvo-RSR](https://github.com/akvo/akvo-RSR)

Interested? email us at work@akvo.org

------
argon81
99designs | Frontend Developer | Melbourne, Australia | Full-time | ONSITE

99designs has become the preeminent design marketplace serving the creative
needs of solo entrepreneurs, startups, established companies and not-for-
profit organizations in virtually every industry out there.

You'll be working with a talented, motivated team to solve interesting
problems that make a real impact on changing how graphic design is delivered
around the world.

Apply at
[https://99designs.wufoo.com/forms/w1v0kpc31ez8kvq/](https://99designs.wufoo.com/forms/w1v0kpc31ez8kvq/)

------
jtmarmon
Common | NYC | [https://www.common.com](https://www.common.com) Common is
building housing for cities that are designed from the ground up for
roommates. We build beautiful, furnished homes, provide shared supplies and
cleaning, and find roommates to live together. Members can transfer between
any home in our 5 cities.

In October 2015, we opened up our first coliving home in Brooklyn. Since then,
we’ve expanded to 14 homes across 5 major cities. We also just raised a $40M
Series C [https://technical.ly/brooklyn/2017/12/20/coliving-gets-
real-...](https://technical.ly/brooklyn/2017/12/20/coliving-gets-real-...),
largely to grow our team of 5 engineers.

Technology is at the heart of Common. From our marketing, to our sales
pipeline, to our leasing, billing, and member management, nothing we do has
been done before. We build a lot of technology to create operating leverage
and provide a better experience for our members. Here are some of the roles
we're hiring for (left hand is relevant skills, right hand is job listing):

Rails + Salesforce | Software Engineer (sales and growth):
[https://angel.co/common-living/jobs/307394-software-
engineer...](https://angel.co/common-living/jobs/307394-software-engineer-
sales-and-growth)

React | React Engineer: [https://angel.co/common-living/jobs/307666-react-
developer](https://angel.co/common-living/jobs/307666-react-developer)

Rails, working in complex or regulated industries | Software Engineer (home
management): [https://angel.co/common-living/jobs/312215-software-
engineer...](https://angel.co/common-living/jobs/312215-software-engineer-
home-management)

React, node.js, some rails experience | Software Engineer (member portal):
[https://angel.co/common-living/jobs/312219-software-
engineer...](https://angel.co/common-living/jobs/312219-software-engineer-
member-portal)

------
kccqzy
Capital Match | Singapore | Full-time | Onsite or Remote | Visa Sponsorship

Capital Match is the market-leading fintech startup in Singapore specializing
in peer-to-peer loans and invoice financing. We have recently expanded to
other regional markets like Hong Kong and we are growing tremendously. We just
closed our Series B funding recently.

Technologies: Haskell, ClojureScript, React (Om), SCSS, Docker, AWS, Event
sourcing

You will be a full-stack developer developing cutting-edge web applications,
everything from the UI to the backend data storage.

Email hr+hn@capital-match.com. Mention that you saw the posting from Hacker
News for bonus points.

------
closingfolders
Closing Folders | Senior Customer Success Manager / Account Manager | Toronto,
Canada | CAD 70-100k

We are looking for an experienced customer success manager to start our CS
team at Closing Folders.

Our company makes software to run sophisticated legal transactions. Our
customers include some of the largest law firms in the world. This role
requires regular travel to major North American cities.

Full posting is here [https://www.closingfolders.com/careers/customer-success-
mana...](https://www.closingfolders.com/careers/customer-success-manager/)

------
jenniferlum
Forge.AI | Senior Quality Assurance (QA) Engineer | Full-time | Onsite |
Boston/Cambridge, MA

Forge.AI is solving one of hardest challenges in AI - how to capture and
transform the world’s unstructured information into codified event streams
that are specifically designed for use and consumption by intelligent
machines.

We are looking for a talented Senior Quality Assurance (QA) Engineer to join
our team: [https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-senior-quality-assurance-
en...](https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-senior-quality-assurance-engineer)

------
mxxx
Mentorloop | Full Stack JS Dev | Melbourne, Australia | Full-Time ONSITE | AUD
70-90k

Mentorloop is a Melbourne-based start-up making mentoring relationships easier
to start, run and participate in.

We're currently looking for a mid-level full stack JS dev to join our small,
friendly team.

Successful candidate has experience with:

    
    
      - Node backends
      - Single page apps with React & friends
      - Building mobile-first UIs
    
    

Full details at [https://mentorloop.com/job-full-stack-
developer/](https://mentorloop.com/job-full-stack-developer/)

------
dennyabraham
Kin.com | Ruby Developer | Chicago, IL | ONSITE

We're an insurance startup fixing the $100B home insurance industry with
modern technology and big data techniques. We are looking for experienced Ruby
developers to join our team who are:

* Fast learners.

* Comfortable in a Startup environment. Either have worked for a startup or have other comparable experience.

* Professional developers with a minimum of 5 years of experience.

* Experienced with Rails.

* Have FinTech experience (a plus but not required)

We offer competitive salaries including health insurance and stock options and
believe in a productive work-life balance. If you're interested, contact us at
dev-jobs@kin.com

------
ksowocki
Gitcoin ( [https://gitcoin.co](https://gitcoin.co) ) | Software Engineer(s) -
Frontend and Full Stack | Remote |
[https://gitcoin.co/about#jobs](https://gitcoin.co/about#jobs) |
[https://gitcoin.co/explorer](https://gitcoin.co/explorer)

Gitcoin pushes open source forward. Gitcoin is a toolbox of Ethereum-based
smart-contracts that help open source repo maintainers fund, incentivize, and
manage work in Open Source Software.

------
rileyt
Flight Labs | San Francisco, NYC | Full-time | Onsite

We're a new startup, founded by veterans from Apple, Slack, and Dropbox,
working on a ground-up rethink of the consumer productivity space. We're
mixing 100% native applications with a modern serverless backend, all in
service of delivering the best possible user experience.

We're looking for an iOS engineer who loves building highly-polished
applications. For more information, visit:
[http://flightlabs.co/people/ios/](http://flightlabs.co/people/ios/)

------
jammaloo
Real Matters | 2 Devs (Intermediate to Senior, Full-Stack or strong Frontend)
, 1 QA, 1 Security Manager, 1 Systems Admin | Toronto | Full Time, Onsite

Real Matters is a leading technology company that provides services for the
mortgage lending and insurance industries. We help our clients make incredibly
smart decisions about real estate by leveraging technology to deliver better
quality, transparency and efficiency.

We are based in Markham, and offer partial remote, especially for the right
candidates.

Our stack is React/Redux, Node, GraphQL, Couchbase, Go, Java.

Interested? You can email me at the address in my profile.

------
alasano
Coveo | Solution Developer - Implementation | Montreal & Quebec City, Canada |
Full-time, ONSITE

You'll implement search based applications that change the digital experience
for our customers and their customers. We warn you: it will be no simple task…
Coveo has game-changing features out-of-the-box, but you will need great
business acumen and technical skills to configure it perfectly to our
customer’s environment. We are not talking about the color of the UI here:
indexing, in the cloud, billions of documents in hundreds of different systems
and deliver search results that are relevant to the user’s situation in less
than a second brings its own particular challenges. You'll be making use of
JavaScript/TypeScript, Python, C# and ASP.NET and are comfortable working on
both Windows and Linux.

While we offer all the perks people come to expect of a job (great new
offices, top of the line equipment, competitive salaries and insurance,
unlimited cappucinos and snacks, nerf gun battles), we think the best part
about working with us is simply being excited about going to work every day.
On a day to day basis you'll continually face interesting challenges, have
great autonomy and you'll be able to bring your ideas to the table knowing
that your team genuinely wants to hear them.

Coveo is positioned as the top leader for Insight Engines in Gartner's 2017
Magic Quadrant ([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-
for...](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-for-insight-
engines/)). We're growing quickly and hiring talented, passionate developers
to join our worldclass team. Our Montreal offices are brand new
([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-
home/](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-home/)) and we've also
rebuilt our entire Quebec City office to accomodate all our new hires in a
great environment.

Interview Process: phone screen - interview - tech test - offer.

To get in touch : aasanovic@coveo.com or simply take a look and apply here
[http://careers.coveo.com/open-positions](http://careers.coveo.com/open-
positions)

------
leadpages
Drip + Leadpages (www.Drip.com) - Minneapolis, MN | Full Time | ON-SITE | Now
Hiring Senior Ruby on Rails Developers, Senior Python Developers, Senior
DevOps Engineer, Support Engineer, BI Analyst, Account Executives, Customer
Success Director and Technical Support Manager!

As a rapidly-growing startup in Minneapolis, Drip is backed by two of the tech
industry’s most prominent venture capital firms and has quickly become one of
the most cutting-edge and beloved products in our space. We are a small
product team within Leadpages, an early-stage tech company, which has made
#297 on the 2017 Inc. 5000 list (we were #3 in Minnesota) and named a Star
Tribune Top Workplace for the past three years in a row! To learn more about
us, we invite you to visit our Instagram, Facebook and About pages.

Now that the introductions have been made… here’s what we’re using:

>> Drip is a beautiful Ruby app that’s built on Rails 5, AWS, JSON, Sidekiq,
Redis for caching, ElasticSearch, Ansible, Flight, PostgreSQL, Vanilla JS and
Elm.

>> Leadpages is built on a gorgeous Python REST API stack using Falcon
framework and Kubernetes on the backend.

If anything caught your eye, we’d love to hear from you! We currently have
opportunities available for:

\- Senior Python Developer => [http://bit.ly/2E76U2p](http://bit.ly/2E76U2p)

\- Senior Ruby on Rails Developer =>
[http://bit.ly/2E4dgMB](http://bit.ly/2E4dgMB)

\- Business Intelligence Analyst =>
[http://bit.ly/2CxZq7T](http://bit.ly/2CxZq7T)

\- SVP of Engineering => [http://bit.ly/2CPbBv1](http://bit.ly/2CPbBv1)

These are all full-time positions with exceptional benefits! We also offer
generous relocation packages to help you relocate to beautiful Minneapolis, MN
(if you are open to that).

Interested in emailing us directly? You can reach me at
Tiffany.Lewandowski@Drip.com (no agencies, vendors or 3rd parties, please! You
will not get a response)

Let’s build something fantastic!

------
cturitzin
Virta Health | Software engineers, data scientists | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE | Full-time

Virta is an online specialty medical clinic that reverses type-2 diabetes
safely and sustainably—without the risks, costs, or side effects of
medications or surgery.

Our mission is to reverse type 2 diabetes in 100 million people by 2025.

We're hiring for a handful of different software engineering positions. Check
them out here
[https://www.virtahealth.com/careers](https://www.virtahealth.com/careers).
You can email me directly: chris@virtahealth.com

------
akrs
ROLI | London | Engineering | ONSITE

ROLI is an innovative music-tech company on a mission to extend the joy of
music-making to everyone. We're currently growing our engineering teams and
are looking for:

Full Stack Web Developer: [http://grnh.se/ys45lj1](http://grnh.se/ys45lj1)

Senior C++ Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/u3vowy1](http://grnh.se/u3vowy1)

Senior Embedded Software Engineer:
[http://grnh.se/gsyl5p1](http://grnh.se/gsyl5p1)

------
botskonet
REMOTE (US Residents Only) or ONSITE in Connecticut/Virginia USA

Emprise is an established nautical software and hardware company based in
Ledyard, CT.

We're looking for several front-end developers with solid javascript/es6+
experience. Our application uses AngularJS (v1), lodash, html5, and scss.
You'll also do a small amount of Java for server API endpoints/controllers.

[https://jobs.github.com/positions/b4de5f62-0520-11e8-8853-f9...](https://jobs.github.com/positions/b4de5f62-0520-11e8-8853-f946cd8a523c)

------
scanr
London, UK | Investec
([https://www.investec.co.uk](https://www.investec.co.uk)) | Fintech | Junior
Full Stack Engineer | Full Time | Onsite | Contract or Perm

Join us in creating fintech solutions that amaze our customers.

We're using C# and .NET Core 2.0 on the backend and React, TypeScript and MobX
on the frontend.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with smart and
friendly colleagues, lots to learn and a wide variety of challenges, please
get in touch. You can email me personally at jamie.mccrindle@investec.co.uk.

~~~
wisam
Is Visa sponsorship an option?

------
ahalbrooks
Symplicity|Arlington (Claredon)|Senior Javascript/PHP Engineers. We are
building software to power the future of the workforce. Students use our
flagships to find their first job, Universities use our product to increase
employability outcomes and employers use it to find talent. We are growing
(quickly!) See job description here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/symplicity/67817789-f0c2-44df-9154-ab2...](https://jobs.lever.co/symplicity/67817789-f0c2-44df-9154-ab23fa93c42d)

------
anfedorov
Sigma ([https://sig.ma](https://sig.ma)) | Software Engineers | Millbrae,
California | full-time | ONSITE / VISA transfers

We're bringing memberships, certificates, licenses, and credentials into the
connected era via a platform built on Scala, GraphQL, and React.

More info: [https://angel.co/sigma-certified/jobs/130819-software-
engine...](https://angel.co/sigma-certified/jobs/130819-software-engineer)

contact eng-apply@sig.ma or andrey@sig.ma with questions

------
timmyb
Wanderu | [https://www.wanderu.com/jobs](https://www.wanderu.com/jobs) |
Senior Front End Engineer | Boston, MA, US | Onsite | Full time

We are the kayak.com of bus and train travel!

Our website gets millions of unique users per day and we are doing some
cutting-edge stuff like react, redux, code splitting, SSR, lerna, streaming
data, service workers, localization, etc. We have a small team, but are
growing. You have a chance to make a big impact!

To apply, email jobs@wanderu.com and reference that you found this on Hacker
News!

------
trhaynes
WayBetter - New York City - ONSITE

We make games (DietBet, StepBet, RunBet, etc.) that help people start healthy
habits by providing personalized goals, social support, and financial
incentives. We've paid out more than $40M to winners.

Open roles:

    
    
      * Product Manager - Funnel Optimization
      * Marketing Analyst
      * Digital Marketing Manager
      * VP of Marketing
      * Director of Talent Acquisition and People
    

Apply here (please mention HN):
[https://waybetter.com/careers](https://waybetter.com/careers)

------
ahalbrooks
Symplicity|Arlington (Claredon)|Senior Javascript/PHP Engineers. We are
building software to power the future of the workforce. Students use our
flagships to find their first job, Universities use our product to increase
employability outcomes and employers use it to find talent. We are growing
(quickly). Description here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/symplicity/67817789-f0c2-44df-9154-ab2...](https://jobs.lever.co/symplicity/67817789-f0c2-44df-9154-ab23fa93c42d)

------
skyraider
LedgerX - All ONSITE in Manhattan, New York City. We are the first US-based
CFTC-approved physically-settled bitcoin derivatives exchange and
clearinghouse. We have been operating since October 2017 and allow eligible
contract participants (institutional investors and/or high net worth
individuals) only.

Senior Mobile Developer - Create the first cross-platform application for US-
regulated institutional cryptocurrency derivatives trading.

Full-Stack Developer - Build customer-facing features on our
Python3+Tornado+ReactJS+Redux stack.

Email zach@ledgerx.com

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York, NY | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io) |
Full-Time | ONSITE

We’re looking to hire at least one senior software engineer. Ideally, this
person would have experience with Javascript/Node.js and Python.

Today, Underdog.io is a curated marketplace for talent. We connect amazing
people with founders, hiring managers, and internal recruiters at top
technology companies.

We’re building technology to reduce the noise of the job search and match. We
started Underdog.io because we experienced the pains associated with (1)
hiring while working at top startups and (2) looking for new opportunities.

Our platform is currently live in SF and NYC. We work with close to 400
awesome companies. Quality is key to our model -- we turn away one of every
two companies that have tried to join the network. We've proudly bootstrapped
and profitable.

As we scale, we’ll focus on building tools for candidates to organize, search,
and discover new job opportunities. In our view of the future, job candidates
don’t receive as much unsolicited outreach from recruiters. Job search is
organized, and talented candidates have more high-quality options.

We use Python/Flask, Javascript/Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, and AWS.
We're also working on a project in Ruby/Sinatra. And we're big supporters of
open source.

Link to Github: [https://github.com/underdogio](https://github.com/underdogio)

Link to Medium post: [https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-months-
of-boo...](https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-months-of-
bootstrapping-at-underdog-io-6deb98344d31)

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Because we're still a small team, we're not able to accommodate recent
bootcamp graduates. No recruiters or dev shops, please. =/

Keywords: New York City, Brooklyn, Developer, Dev, Engineer, Python, Flask,
Node.js, Ruby, Sinatra, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, Open Source,
[https://underdog.io/](https://underdog.io/), Los Angeles, San Francisco

~~~
k_sh
Why is Los Angeles in your keywords? :)

~~~
ILIKEPONIES
Nice catch. Remnants from an older version. I'll remove in future posts. :--)

------
sxh
Unruly | Aldgate East, London| FULL-TIME | ONSITE

We’re fortunate enough to be blessed with lots of good ideas, supportive
management, a great environment and the desire to grow our team to deliver as
many of those ideas as we can. We develop mostly in Java and Javascript, with
reporting based on a combination of Postgres, Actian Vector and Splunk. Our
philosophy is “if you build it you run it”, so we’re biased towards full stack
developers, and we support them with a small infrastructure team and shared
specialist roles. Our growth plans also give us scope to create new roles that
will improve the overall effectiveness of the broad development team. Contact
us if you’re interested in:

\- Programming in Java or Javascript

\- Using large volumes of data to inform business decisions (both ours and our
clients’)

\- Coaching and enabling better product development, consistently with agile
values

\- Problem solving in a complicated, dynamic technical environment

\- Understanding the video advertising domain and working with both technical
and non-technical people on product development

\- Exploring new approaches to organisational structure and responsibility

\- Building applications on cloud infrastructure, to helping teams get more
value from their cloud infrastructure

Have a look at the job descriptions for our open roles, but don’t be deterred
if you don’t find exactly the role you’re looking for. Feel free to contact me
(steve.hayes@unrulygroup.com) or our People Team (talent@unrulygroup.com) if
you’d like to discuss either a job description or other opportunities.

Unruly is the video marketplace you can trust to move people, not just reach
people. We help the world’s biggest advertisers engage global audiences by
harnessing the power of our data-powered video marketplace, UnrulyX, on brand-
safe, premium sites, while helping top publishers better monetise their
audiences. Our superpower is emotional testing and targeting via UnrulyEQ,
which leverages over a decade of video data and almost 2.2 million viewer
reactions to videos to provide deep analysis of metrics that matter, enabling
us to deliver better targeting and higher campaign ROI at scale.

[https://unruly.co](https://unruly.co)

------
KerryJones
HubHaus, Inc | Los Altos, CA | Full-time Onsite |
[https://thehubhaus.com](https://thehubhaus.com)

We create the best housing experience out there. We grew 3x last year and are
raising our series A now.

Looking for a Full-Stack or Backend developer:
[https://thehubhaus.com/careers/fullstack-
developer](https://thehubhaus.com/careers/fullstack-developer)

Email careers+fsd@thehubhaus.com and put "pineapple" in the body :)

------
keechongtan
WorldRemit | Senior Data Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer | London, UK |
VISA

WorldRemit is the global FinTech success story that has been described as "the
WhatsApp of Money" (Business Insider) and "Changing the world of remittances"
(BBC). Backed by leading Silicon Valley investors with more than $140m in
funding, our app and website help people send money to friends and relatives
in more than 140 countries. We're a high-volume business – our customers send
hundreds of thousands of transfers every month – and we're growing fast. As a
(full stack) Senior Data Engineer, you will be responsible for working on the
data structure and pipelines, including designing and architecting many of its
components. You will be working alongside our analysts, data scientists,
machine learning engineers amongst other stakeholders to identify and
implement the best possible solutions for our analytical data needs. We are
looking for engineers with experience in Python and SQL, and extensive work
around large complex datasets. Apply at:
[https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers?gh_jid=937808](https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers?gh_jid=937808)

As a Machine Learning Engineer, you will be working alongside our data
scientists and engineers to help create a culture and infrastructure of
machine learning. Initially focused on cyber crime activities - including
creating, training and maintaining models - the boundaries for this role are
endless. WorldRemit is a fast-growing business that wants to treat its
customers intelligently and we believe data and machine learning are the key
to help us achieve this. From offering dynamic user journeys to helping
automate manual decisions, at virtually every level of our organisation there
is a machine-learning hole that we're excited to fill with a growing data
team. Specific projects already identified are: fraud prevention; behavioural
analytics for the checkout experience; chatbots; marketing optimization; and
anti-money laundering models. Apply at:
[https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers?gh_jid=927461](https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers?gh_jid=927461)

TECHNOLOGIES: SQL, python, AWS, Redshift, Kafka, Hadoop/Hive/Presto/Spark,
Docker, pandas, sklearn

EMAIL: sovenden@worldremit.com

------
razuba
TextRecruit | Senior Backend Engineer, Data Scientist | San Jose, CA | Full-
Time | ONSITE

TextRecruit is a candidate and employee engagement platform that leverages
text message, live online chat and artificial intelligence to optimize the
hiring funnel and help companies hire better people, faster.

Check out our job descriptions here:
[https://www.textrecruit.com/careers/](https://www.textrecruit.com/careers/)

Feel free to apply or PM me for any additional details!

------
tommygibbons46
Piper | San Francisco, CA | Customer Experience Supervisor | On-site

Piper is a DIY computer kit used in schools and homes across the world. The
computer teaches problem solving, promotes motivation, and develops confidence
in the STEM fields while leading kids through a 3D gaming building and gaming
experience. The product is a 2017 Tech Toy of the Year finalist and has
received support from tech luminaries like Steve Wozniak, Elon Musk, and Randi
Zuckerberg.

www.buildpiper.com

Please email tommy@buildpiper.com if interested.

------
ruairidhwm
Primitive Social | Full Stack Engineer | Lubbock, TX | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[https://primitivesocial.com/](https://primitivesocial.com/)

We are looking for an experienced Laravel / Vue developer to join our growing
web team. Primitive Social prides itself on its collegiate atmosphere,
interesting technical problems, and a 'can-do' attitude.

We support remote work, or you can join us in our office in Lubbock, Texas!

Email jerred _at_ primitivesocial (dot) com.

------
jeffasinger
DraftKings | Backend (C#), Web, Android, iOS, DevOps | Boston, MA | Full-Time
| Onsite | [http://draftkings.com](http://draftkings.com)

DraftKings has a wide array of interesting technical problems to solve, and we
are hiring engineers widely across the entire organization.

Apply here: [http://careers.draftkings.com/](http://careers.draftkings.com/)
or reach out to my personal email address (in my profile).

------
kbarlow
Location: Dallas, TX (8950 Cypress Waters. ONSITE) Position: Full Stack
Developer (multiple openings) Company: Mr. Cooper (8,000 employees) Apply:
[https://nationstar.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/MrCooper/job/Cypres...](https://nationstar.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/MrCooper/job/Cypress-
Waters---Dallas-TX/Sr-Web-Developer_1742-1)

Job Description:

REQUIRED: Javascript React Node.js Agile

NICE TO HAVES SQL Rails TDD Redux Angular Vue Backbone Docker CICD

------
bitExpert
bitExpert AG | Mannheim, Germany | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.bitexpert.de](https://www.bitexpert.de)

Our key to success is an experienced team who believes that the attribute
„Made in Germany“ can be recognized in each line of code.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/bitexpert](https://www.keyvalues.com/bitexpert)

Our open positions:

* DevOps / Software Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/devops-software-entwickler...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/devops-software-entwickler-in/?ref=keyvalues)

* Frontend / Javascript Software Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/softwareentwicklerin/?ref=...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/softwareentwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

* PHP Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/php-entwicklerin/?ref=keyv...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/php-entwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: PHP, Java HTML5 / CSS3, Angular, ExtJS, PostgreSQL, Docker

------
jamesor
Discovery Digital Media | Client Engineering | Fulltime | New York, NY |
ONSITE | [https://www.discovery.com](https://www.discovery.com)

ABOUT US:

We are a small, but mighty team, working at the cross roads of technology and
entertainment to bring content from iconic television brands to our audiences
over the Internet in the most entertaining ways we can imagine and build. As
television changes, our mission remains true to the principles that founded
Discovery – every day we seek to ignite people’s curiosity to engage,
entertain and enlighten the world around them through amazing viewing
experiences.

We deploy applications for each of our network brands: Discovery, TLC,
Velocity, Science Chanel, Investigation Discovery, Animal Planet, American
Heroes Channel, Destination America, Discovery Life, Discovery Familia and
Discovery en Español.

This is a fantastic opportunity to help solve complex but interesting
scalability, performance and availability problems for products consumed by
millions of users each day! You will have the opportunity to work with a suite
of great technologies and in a highly collaborative environment where the
engineers get together on a quarterly basis in NY to problem solve major
business challenges.

CLIENT PLATFORMS:

    
    
      - Responsive Web
      - Android Phone / Tablet
      - iOS Phone / Tablet
      - Xbox One
      - Fire TV
      - Apple TV
      - Roku
      - New platforms road mapped for 2018
    

OPEN POSITIONS:

Software Engineer, Web Clients [https://careers-
discovery.icims.com/jobs/18956/software-engi...](https://careers-
discovery.icims.com/jobs/18956/software-engineer---web-clients/job) Discovery
Digital Media is looking for a Web Client Engineer to build React JS
applications with best-of-breed UX across Web, Xbox and Smart TVs.

Client Engineering Manager [https://careers-
discovery.icims.com/jobs/19074/manager-clien...](https://careers-
discovery.icims.com/jobs/19074/manager-client-engineering/job) This role will
be responsible for growing, mentoring and leading a team of client engineers
to build TV Everywhere applications with best-of-breed UX across current and
future platforms.

------
madsvj
Company42 | Data Scientist Student/Intern | Copenhagen, Denmark | ONSITE Get
the full-blown startup experience as a Data Scientist student at Company42.
We’re are on a mission to accelerate the amount of innovation in the world by
breaking down entry barriers and reducing costs for inventors.

Apply through: [https://thehub.dk/jobs/data-scientist-
student](https://thehub.dk/jobs/data-scientist-student)

------
kul
San Francisco | Onsite | Zeus (YC S11) |
[https://zeusliving.com](https://zeusliving.com)

Zeus is looking for a full-time Resident Experience Manager, Customer
Relationship Manager, and Supply Development Representative in San Francisco,
CA!

Who we are and what we do: Zeus is shaking up the $12b corporate housing
industry through its unique strategy of leasing unfurnished, privately-owned
homes and converting them into expertly appointed, full-service corporate
housing units for today’s global professional.

Job Summaries:

The Resident Experience Manager is responsible for ensuring all Zeus tenants
have a flawless stay in our properties and an overall great experience with
Zeus. Please apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/zeus/d9f4baad-0d73-438b-b266-74b89e07b...](https://jobs.lever.co/zeus/d9f4baad-0d73-438b-b266-74b89e07b09a?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

The Customer Relationship Manager position sits at the intersection of sales,
product, marketplace development, and real estate. The ideal candidate would
enjoy interacting with customers, selling the Zeus concept and committing to
building a great customer experience. A fair amount of time will be spent on
accommodating and selling inbound leads from inquiries on our site, calls,
texts, online chat and via partners. Please apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/zeus/34232b4f-5c64-454e-8889-5f82ef9e6...](https://jobs.lever.co/zeus/34232b4f-5c64-454e-8889-5f82ef9e6407?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

The Supply Development Representative will work closely with our Home and
Demand teams to identify and generate high-potential supply- and demand-side
interest for Zeus. This role is suitable for someone looking to begin their
sales, growth, or marketing career, who is tech-savvy and willing to do things
differently. We are ideally looking for someone based in San Francisco but
would be willing to chat about REMOTE work for the right candidate. Please
apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/zeus/c10c7525-4949-405b-945f-af4cfbe47...](https://jobs.lever.co/zeus/c10c7525-4949-405b-945f-af4cfbe47bb6?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

------
yesokayawesome
Parkour Technologies | React Native Engineer | Budapest (Hungary) | Onsite,
VISA

\----------------------

We're building drive-through payments, turning your car into a payment token -
to park, fuel, and even buy fast food without stopping to pay. Join our
engineering team and help pioneer new ways to make personal mobility better up
against exciting challenges.

Apply at [https://getparkour.com/careers](https://getparkour.com/careers)

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA, Vancouver, B.C., Berlin, Germany and/or Warsaw,
Poland)

Sauce Labs provides the world’s largest cloud-based platform for the automated
testing of web and mobile applications. Its award-winning service eliminates
the time and expense of maintaining an in-house testing infrastructure,
freeing development teams of any size to innovate and release better software,
faster.

We are currently looking for:

 _Android Software Engineer (m /f)_
[http://grnh.se/kpm7ra1](http://grnh.se/kpm7ra1)

 _Backend Engineer, Core Services_
[http://grnh.se/y5kamn1](http://grnh.se/y5kamn1)

 _iOS Software Engineer (m /f)_
[http://grnh.se/y1ebwt1](http://grnh.se/y1ebwt1)

 _Java Software Engineer (m /f)_
[http://grnh.se/4je3rh1](http://grnh.se/4je3rh1)

 _Junior Backend Engineer, Core Services_
[http://grnh.se/p8a3rw1](http://grnh.se/p8a3rw1)

 _Senior Full Stack Engineer_ [http://grnh.se/h1al0g1](http://grnh.se/h1al0g1)

 _Software Engineer, Cloud Infrastructure_
[http://grnh.se/ake0iq1](http://grnh.se/ake0iq1)

 _Software Engineer, Virtual Desktop Cloud_
[http://grnh.se/1xk24i1](http://grnh.se/1xk24i1)

 _Software Engineer, Web Developer_
[http://grnh.se/x6v4ye1](http://grnh.se/x6v4ye1)

 _Software Engineer, Web frontend (m /f)_
[http://grnh.se/euoswc1](http://grnh.se/euoswc1)

 _Software Engineer, Web & IAM_
[http://grnh.se/cxklif1](http://grnh.se/cxklif1)

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [http://grnh.se/t7du2p1](http://grnh.se/t7du2p1)

------
erodr015
Brain Corp: Adaptive AI Platform for Self-Driving Robots Investors: Softbank
VF and Qualcomm Ventures.

Location: San Diego |
[https://www.braincorp.com/careers](https://www.braincorp.com/careers)

Positions:

Motion Planning Autonomous Navigation Machine Learning Firmware Systems
Engineering Linux Developer Software QA ME/EE UX Developer Security Robotics
Scientist Test Automation Arm Development Machine Learning Control Systems

------
zbjornson
Primity Bio | San Francisco Bay Area | Frontend or Full-Stack | Onsite or
Remote

We're building a high-speed, cloud-based bioinformatics data analysis
application and seeking engineers to join our team. (No experience in biology
needed.)

Ideally you have a passion for and experience with building highly
interactive, creative interfaces (e.g. business intelligence or dashboarding
apps, products like Google Docs). Our stack includes Vue, C++ and node.js.

zbjornson at primitybio . com

------
davelr
LaundryRepublic | Full-stack developer (PHP / MySQL) | ONSITE | FULL-TIME |
London, UK | £50k-£60k pa |
[http://laundryrepublic.com](http://laundryrepublic.com)

LaundryRepublic is transforming laundry and dry cleaning. We install secure
lockers in buildings around London, enabling residents to get their clothes
cleaned without the hassle of going to a shop or waiting at home for a
collection and delivery. We’ve already cleaned more than 2 million garments
and have grown to a team of 50. We’re now in fast-growth scale-up mode,
financially strong and ready for the next exciting stage.

This is one of the first roles in our new in-house tech team, making it a
great opportunity for someone looking to take a step up. Our offices are in
Clapham South / Balham, SW London, conveniently located for tube and train
services.

Role

We’re looking for a highly motivated, self-starter to join as a senior full-
stack PHP / MySQL developer. You’ll be working with the founders to improve
LaundryRepublic’s award-winning, innovative service through developments to
our proprietary order management system and website. In the medium-term, a
large part of the role will be to help build the tech team, recruiting and
managing other developers, working with agencies, and leading the company’s
tech function

Skills and experience required

\- Strong PHP 5 and 7 skills \- Experience of web-based system development \-
Strong relational database skills (MySQL) \- Technologist, with a broad range
of technical skills \- Eager to work in a start-up environment and be highly
influential in its future success \- Excellent communication and interpersonal
skills \- Good problem-solving and analytical abilities \- At least 4 years’
working in a similar role \- Willing to learn new skills and languages \-
Experience managing / leading other developers \- Agile methodologies

The package

\- £60,000 per year \- Other benefits including pension, childcare vouchers,
and heavily-subsidised dry cleaning \- Ability to work from home 23 days a
year

For more information go to [https://www.laundryrepublic.com/senior-full-stack-
php-develo...](https://www.laundryrepublic.com/senior-full-stack-php-
developer-role) and to apply email you CV and a covering note to
jobs@laundryrepublic.com

------
danecjensen
Sock Club | Web Developer (Ruby on Rails, Javascript) | Austin, TX | FULL-
TIME, ONSITE, www.sockclub.com

The retail landscape is shifting it's reorganizing from around the automobile
to around the smartphone. We are working to capitalize on this change by
building a DNVB (digitally native vertical brand) and also working on the
discovery problem for ecommerce. If you're interested in this opportunity
contact me at dane@sotmclub.com

------
abpavel
IP Fabric | Product Evangelist | Prague, CZ | REMOTE

 _Who are we looking for_

You're IP network expert and interested in network theory who likes to blog
and likes to technically communicate with fellow engineers. You understand
network management workflows and know how networks should look like.

 _Who we are_

We're democratizing network infrastructure management, enabling engineers to
manage technology, not vendors. We want all enterprises to have Google-like
network.

 _Our offer_

Your terms

Email me at pavel@ipfabric.io

------
erodr015
Brain Corp: Adaptive AI Platform for Self-Driving Robots

Investors: Softbank VF and Qualcomm Ventures.

Location: San Diego |
[https://www.braincorp.com/careers](https://www.braincorp.com/careers)

Positions:

Motion Planning Autonomous Navigation Machine Learning Firmware Systems
Engineering Linux Developer Software QA ME/EE UX Developer Security Robotics
Scientist Test Automation Arm Development Machine Learning Control Systems

------
daveatdetective
Detective | Chicago | Software Engineer | ONSITE

Detective automates the hours of call prep and prospecting that sales team do.

We doubled in size last year and are looking to hire our fifth engineer.

Our product is built with Rails, MongoDB, React, Redux & TypeScript.

[https://detective-labs.breezy.hr/p/da041b2db095-software-
eng...](https://detective-labs.breezy.hr/p/da041b2db095-software-
engineer?source=hnfeb18)

------
SDang
Engagency | Sitecore (Enterprise .NET CMS) Partner | Austin, Texas | ONSITE |
Full-Time

Are you tired of working at a soul-less job with little to no chance for
personal and career development? Tired of working on projects that aren't
challenging? Tired of being one of the few people on your team that actually
pulls your weight? Tired of working fifty-, sixty-, and seventy- hour weeks
and never feeling like you're getting ahead on projects?

We were too, and that's why we've set out to do things differently. We're
looking for like-minded developers to join our team and make a difference.

Engagency is a .NET shop in Austin, Texas that develops and maintains websites
built on the Sitecore content management system and associated integrations.
We're a small, growing, collaborative team that values long-term client
relationships and maintaining a good work/life balance. Our goal is to serve
our clients by maximizing the return on their investment in the Sitecore
platform.

Sitecore is an enterprise-class content management system and is recognized by
Gartner as a Digital Experience Platform leader.

What we're looking for:

\- US Citizens Only - are unable to provide visa sponsorship at this time \-
Onsite developers - we value in-person, face-to-face interaction \- 2+ years
of experience w/ ASP.NET MVC + C#, CSS, and JavaScript \- Self-starters who
are detail-oriented, collaborative, and can work with little supervision \-
Strong communicators who are comfortable speaking directly to a client

What to expect:

\- You'll immediately begin learning Sitecore and how to build components for
it \- At the conclusion of your training, you'll be assigned to a project and
work with one or more developers. You'll be expected to contribute working
code and components. \- By your three-month review, you'll be expected to be
fairly self-sufficient and contribute to code reviews. \- As you progress
further and become more comfortable with ongoing projects, you'll be expected
to interact with clients regularly, understand their business requirements,
and make recommendations regarding architecture and project direction.

Email careers {at} engagency.com, using the subject "Hacker News: Sitecore
Developer", with a link to your LinkedIn profile and any other relevant
material (Github profile, resume, etc.).

------
Flemlord
FinFolio | QA Manager (Investment Finance) | Denver, CO

Hiring a quality assurance manager for our investment software. Move us from
100% manual testing to >0% automated testing. Work with in-house devs &
support plus an offshore team of manual testers. Fun company with all the
startup perks located in the Denver Tech Center.

Send your resume to: finfolio-fnfl0771@applications.recruiterbox.com

And cc: me at "mattabar at finfolio dot com"

------
blakehaggerty
Lightstep Inc| Product Design, Engineering Manager, Sales Engineers | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time

At LightStep, we’re building a transformative new product for tracking and
understanding application behavior and performance. We are well funded
(RedPoint & Sequoia), have an incredibly talented team, and our product is
resonating extremely well with the enterprise market

www.lightstepcareers.com

also feel free to email - blake@lightstep.com

------
jaydestro
MongoDB | Full Stack Engineer, Cloud Services, Monitoring | New York City |
On-Site | full time

MongoDB Cloud Services Team is a diverse collection of individuals working
together to help our users run MongoDB in the cloud at global scale. The Cloud
Team is responsible for MongoDB Atlas - our database as a service offering and
fastest growing product. MongoDB Atlas allows users to deploy fault-tolerant,
globally distributed MongoDB clusters in just minutes.

We’re seeking a Full Stack Engineer to join our Cloud Monitoring team. The
mission of the Cloud Monitoring Team is to help our users understand the
health and performance characteristics of their MongoDB deployments, and to
provide guidance to users on how to improve performance. The Monitoring Team
runs systems responsible for the collection of metrics from hundreds of
thousands of customer MongoDB instances, as well as for all the visualizations
and analysis tools that we present to our users from the 5+ billion data
points we collect per day.

We're looking for someone who is Comfortable working across the stack of a
modern web application Skilled at writing backend systems in a compiled
language (Java, C#, Go, etc.) Enjoys chasing down tough problems in a
distributed systems environment Always striving to expand their knowledge
Curious, collaborative and intellectually honest Responsibilities Work closely
with product teams, considering the user’s perspective while helping the team
achieve success Collaborate with team members over best practices and core
concepts Hold yourself accountable to your actions, maintaining the balance
between accomplishing goals with research & development Own our core values
and adhere to them in your work, and Stay up to date with best practices in
web engineering Success Measures A Full Stack Engineer will be successful in
this role when they:

Are open, honest and willing to contribute and collaborate with others Develop
confidence in finding their way across the platform Can take responsibility
for the planning and execution of a major feature, representing Engineering
when working with Product and Design Are willing to learn and contribute to
all parts of the stack Are resolute in their approach to problem solving,
balancing the needs of their team with the willingness to get to the bottom of
issues

[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/jobs/837489](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/jobs/837489)

------
adamilardi
eBay | www.ebay.com | New York | NYC | Full Time | ONSITE | jobs@ebaynyc.com |
VISA ok We are hiring experienced data scientists to change the way eBay does
advertising. eBay's old advertising strategy was 3rd party focused (Ads that
sent people off eBay). Our CEO said that strategy has changed. We need ads
that keep people on eBay and offer better choices for our buyers. We are the
team blowing up the old strategy and doing something better. You can move the
needle when it comes to eBay's profit. We are a small team in a growing remote
office. This is a unique opportunity to learn search engine and recommendation
technology which rank eBay's 1+ billion active items. We apply cutting edge
machine learning techniques on petabytes of data and thousands of Spark/YARN
nodes. This includes deep learning, XGBoost and online learning. Our interview
consists of two phone screens. Then you come onsite to meet the team and do a
code test. The role will be 50% production coding and 50% research.

jobs@ebaynyc.com | Ask for Adam

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA, ONSITE full-time | UI Focussed Full Stack
Senior Software Engineer (Angular, Python, AWS, big data) |
[http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/)

DataKitchen, Inc. enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high
quality, using the tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s
first DataOps platform for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support
data analytics that can be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving
requirements. DataKitchen is leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile
Software Development, DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process
control into analytics and data management. Our company is profitable, stable,
rapidly growing and stock will be part of the package. We own the company --
ain’t got no stinkin’ investors to drive us crazy.

Stack = (Angular, CoffeeScript, Python, AWS, big data, docker, mesos, mongodb)

\----------------------------------------------

DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA, ONSITE full-time | Data Engineer in
Customer Success (SQL, big data, Redshift, Python, AWS, docker) |
[http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/)

You should have solid SQL development experience along with the ability to
interface with customers (though there will be no significant travel
required). This position requires excellent technical skills, good business
communication skills, excellent attention to detail and follow-up, and the
ability to self-manage. You will get great exposure as you work directly with
our customers to tackle tough business challenges.

Working knowledge of SQL including creation and maintenance of tables, views,
indexes, and stored procedures. Some Python coding experience and experience
building Docker containers is a plus. AWS and Amazon Redshift experience is a
plus. Flexibility and self-motivation – with a problem solver's attitude.
Excellent attention to detail. Ability to work independently yet collaborates
cross-functionally in a team environment. Highly effective written and verbal
communication skills with a collaborative work style.

We offer very competitive pay, benefits like a company funded 401K,
experienced team (we _almost_ all code), amazing customers, equity, and a cool
office location.

Contact jobs@datakitchen.io

------
jarvisj
nammu21 | Multiple Positions | REMOTE - US | Full-Time

We have analysis and NLP algorithms on the backend and standard web
application with data visualization on the front end. You are expected to have
a startup mentality. This isn't a job, this is a future! :-) All our work is
110% hands-on and testing needs to be part of your mind set.

Please send your resume and cover letter to: resume at nammu21 dot com.

NLP Engineer This person will be responsible for both semantic extraction of
information as well as ML techniques for identifying similarites among a large
set of texts. The semantic extraction is generally NLP Information Extraction:
Named Entity Recognition, Named Entity Linking and Relation Extraction. This
person should be comfortable building out an ontology in our space and filling
implementing semantic extraction routines and more.

Python Backend Engineer / Document Structure Extraction This person will be
primarily responsible for extracting the structure from documents in our
space. This is a parsed structure that includes table of contents, sections,
subsections, etc.,, headings, attachments (and more specifics - unstated
here). This is a hard problem due to the variety of documents we are working
with; yet also somewhat constrained. Creative thinking, understanding of
lex/yacc principles, and general CS know-how are required. This person will
also work on the backend generally.

Microsoft Front End and Integration Engineer This person will be responsible
for developing Add-Ins for Microsoft Word primarily along with Microsoft
ecosystem related work. You need to understand the current various platform
configurations of the MS Stack. For example, the constraints and trade-offs
among Mac/Windows/Online. This person will work REST APIs and be responsible
for this entire portion of our product.

------
org
Org | NYC, Zug, World | Blockchain, AI, Financial Engineering, P2P | ONSITE,
REMOTE | [https://org.network](https://org.network)

Org is reinventing the nature of the firm, through a new platform allowing
easier creation of proper unstoppable DAOs.

[https://org.network/jobs/](https://org.network/jobs/)

------
sdalezman
intello.io | Full-Stack Engineer | New York | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://intello.io](https://intello.io)

Do you love building amazing products with a tight-knit team?

Intello ([https://intello.io](https://intello.io)) is a looking for an
enthusiastic and highly motivated Software Engineer to join our team and help
us build our SaaS 3.0 platform. We’re creating a more transparent SaaS
ecosystem by building a next-gen product for companies to manage the explosion
of SaaS tools. This engineer will help us explore the possibilities around
data and algorithms so we can give users better insight into their
productivity. As part of a small but rapidly growing company, you’ll wear a
number of hats as both an engineer and early contributor. You should be
excited to get your hands dirty with the team!

Come join us if you’re excited about the chance to dramatically shape a
product as an early team member!

What makes you a great fit for this role - You love working (and have solid
experience!) with:

* Statically and dynamically typed languages (we use Go and Python)

* Javascript, React, Redux, and tools like Jest and Flow

* Postgres, Redis, S3

* Algorithm design

* You thrive in small, collaborative teams and enjoy the daily ups and downs of early stage start-up life

* As an engineer, you’re pragmatic and flexible: you always keep one eye on the big picture and at the end of the day, you want what’s best for the team

* You’re excited to be part of a early-stage company building a platform from the ground up and enjoy working on all parts of the business

Please email shlomo at intello.io if you're interested.

------
kethinov
CACI International Inc. - Rome, NY

CACI's Rome, NY office supports the Air Force Research Laboratory. We develop
data visualization software and productivity tools supporting the United
States military using a wide range of tech stacks. Basically we write cool
software that ranges from bringing old pen and paper military processes into
the 21st century to visualizing large data sets in ways that push the limits
of modern computer hardware.

CACI employs a diverse range of talent to create an environment that fuels
innovation and fosters continuous improvement and success. At CACI you will
have the opportunity to make an immediate impact by providing information
solutions and services in support of national security missions and government
transformation for Intelligence, Defense, and Federal Civilian clients. A
member of the Fortune 1000 Largest Companies and the Russell 2000 Index, CACI
provides dynamic careers for approximately 20,000 employees working in over
120 offices worldwide.

We're looking for software engineers ranging from entry level to senior
developers as well as current students looking for college jobs skilled in one
or more of the following:

\- JavaScript (full stack: client-side and Node.js)

\- WebGL or OpenGL

\- Java

\- C++

\- *nix skills

Must be a U.S. Citizen. Security clearance requirements per project/team
varies. Clearance must be obtained and maintained.

    
    
         === Openings ===
    

\- Internships and college semester software development co-ops (INTERNS)

\- Entry-level and mid-level full-time software developers (ONSITE)

\- Senior software engineers (REMOTE welcome)

If this sounds interesting to you, apply at
[http://careers.caci.com/ListJobs/All/Search/location/rome/st...](http://careers.caci.com/ListJobs/All/Search/location/rome/state/ny/country/us)
or ping me directly if you have questions at enewport@caci.com.

CACI also has lots of job openings in other locations too. If that sounds more
appealing, I will be sad but my employer will be happy. You can find those
openings (as well as our Rome, NY office openings) at
[http://careers.caci.com](http://careers.caci.com)

~~~
DeepYogurt
Do you know if having dual citizenship precludes one from obtaining clearance?

~~~
kethinov
Sometimes. If it's dual citizenship between two NATO countries you're probably
okay. But I'm not the expert on this so YMMV.

------
kiril-me
Vertex IT | Software Engineer | REMOTE

Crypto trading simulation platform.

We are small fintech startup in the early stage. Looking for Software
Engineers and ML specialists.

post at kiril me

------
karatcate
Karat is re-engineering the technical interview. We augment engineering
organizations by conducting the first-rounds of technical interviews on their
behalf. Our service saves material engineering time and drives a highly
responsive and consistent experience for candidates. Karat continuously
invests in cutting-edge interview methodologies with an aim of reducing bias
and letting candidates demonstrate their true ability.

We operate as strategic partners for engineering leaders at the world's
leading technology companies including Jet, MuleSoft, Roblox, Intuit, Ten-X,
Minted and many more.

Senior Software Engineer: Seattle, WA (relocation offered)
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/7d70ca8a-2ed6-49a3-8403-b842ceab...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/7d70ca8a-2ed6-49a3-8403-b842ceab..).

Freelance Expert Interviewer: Remote - Flexible Hours- 10-40hrs a week
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6..).

Product Manager: Seattle, WA (relocation offered)
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/f97df2b1-fc3e-4566-8764-8eb7f9ea...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/f97df2b1-fc3e-4566-8764-8eb7f9eac5f8)

Engineering Manager: Seattle, WA (relocation offered)

Interested or have questions? cate@karat.io

------
tlynchpin
2K Games | Novato, CA | ONSITE | 2k.com

2K Games is a purveyor of fine video game entertainment. We have a number of
open positions for roles in game development and game publishing.

My team builds services for game developers, we have several open positions on
the game side and on the server side. On the game side as you know it's
generally C++ and on the server side we are using Java and Python.

Senior Big Data Engineer
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=GAMES2K&cws=1&rid=2193)

Senior Server Engineer
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=GAMES2K&cws=1&rid=2390)

Software Engineer (C++, PC / Console Game Client)
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=GAMES2K&cws=1&rid=2157)

Senior Software Engineer (C++, PC / Console Game Client)
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=GAMES2K&cws=1&rid=2031)

Site Reliability Engineer
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=GAMES2K&cws=1&rid=2158)

Software Design Engineer in Test
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=GAMES2K&cws=1&rid=2339)

My name's Tim Lynch, feel free to contact me if you are interested in finding
out more about our work - email me first name dot last name at our domain. But
know I'm regular folks working on the products, I might be able to answer your
questions but probably I can just pass you on to our staff that handles
hiring.

------
Eningma
Intel Poland is looking for a Full Stack (Python/Angular/MsSql/NoSql)
Developer in the Data Reporting Team

[https://intel.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/External/job/Poland-
Gdan...](https://intel.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/External/job/Poland-
Gdansk/Graphics-Software-Engineer_JR0052280-1)

------
seismicwall
Social Live Music Startup (pre-launch) | Austin, Texas | Back-End Engineer
(Python/Django) | Full-Time | ONSITE strongly preferred, will consider REMOTE
for an ideal candidate | Salary + Equity

We are building a social platform that revolves around live music events. We
are a team of 6 looking for an additional back end developer to join our team.
Our web app is launching in the coming weeks and our mobile app in the next
few months. We are seed-funded and will be raising another round of capital
this year.

At least 1-2 years of experience with Python is required (preferably
experience with Django). Our ideal candidate would also have front-end
experience with React and/or React Native. Having experience working in early-
stage startups is a plus; having an interest in live music is a huge plus. We
have a strong preference for a local candidate or someone who would be willing
to relocate in the near future, but we will consider highly qualified remote
applicants who live in North America. We are offering both salary and equity
for a full-time hire. We will consider part-time arrangements if you are a
student based in Austin.

Please email legette26@gmail.com to apply, and include any relevant links
(resume/LinkedIn, Github/Gitlab, etc.). We are hiring for this position ASAP –
the earlier you get your application in, the better.

------
wx2018
ClimaCell | Onsite | Full Time, Boston, MA

We are a weather tech software developer that provides minute-by-minute,
hyper-local weather forecasts and operational tools B2B. We're growing, and
have these jobs open:

* Full Stack Developer

* Software Engineer (Data Team)

* Algo Team Intern

* Software Team Intern

* Meteorology Intern

Apply online
[https://www.climacell.co/careers](https://www.climacell.co/careers)

------
ibeitia
Databook: Data-driven sales.

We provide the missing financial acumen for sales teams so they can sell on
value and directly to the C-suite.

Location: Palo Alto, CA (REMOTE OK, Full time)

Website: [https://www.trydatabook.com](https://www.trydatabook.com)

Positions: \- Backend Developer: mid-level or senior \- Frontend Developer:
junior or mid-level

Contact: inigo [_at_] trydatabook [_dot_] com

------
lbusby89
Iterable | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://iterable.com](https://iterable.com)

Iterable empowers growth marketers to create world-class user engagement
campaigns throughout the full lifecycle, and across all channels. Marketers
segment users, build workflows, automate touchpoints, and test strategies at
scale without engineering support.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/iterable](https://www.keyvalues.com/iterable)

Our open positions: * Software Engineer - DevOps/Infrastructure:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228990&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228990&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Front End: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228992&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228992&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Machine Learning: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511439&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511439&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Mobile: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511410&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511410&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Product/Full Stack: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=453089&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=453089&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Security: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511406&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511406&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Systems/Infrastructure: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228989&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228989&ref=keyvalues)

------
athiercelin
DJI | ME/EE, Robotics SE, Mobile SE, front/backend SE | Palo Alto, CA | Full-
Time | On-site

DJI is the global leader of the drone industry.
([http://dji.com](http://dji.com)) We are looking for multiple engineering
roles. If you are looking for an extremely challenging job, look no further.

Contact corwin.elder@dji.com.

------
jochenleidner
Hi,

We are hiring for multiple role in different locationss:
[http://jobs.thomsonreuters.com/ListJobs/ByKeyword/Technology...](http://jobs.thomsonreuters.com/ListJobs/ByKeyword/Technologye)
(including NLP/IR/ML)

Jochen Leidner (Director of Research, R&D, Thomson Reuters)

------
enoren
FanThreeSixty | Lead/Senior Software Developer | Austin, TX | ONSITE |
[http://www.fanthreesixty.com/](http://www.fanthreesixty.com/)

At FanThreeSixty we build software which enables sports teams and venues to
better engage with fans to keep them connected to their teams they love by
providing more personalized and fluid experiences whether at game time or in
the off-season. Headquartered in Kansas City, MO, we are hiring in both KC as
well in Austin, TX for multiple development positions to help expand our data
science and data intelligence capabilities for real-time intelligence,
recommendations, and predictions. Interest in machine learning, analytics,
data, and system design is a must as you will be heavily involved in each area
of the system. You will also work directly with data scientists on the team to
scale models for production and provide an efficient and available platform
for analysis and insight.

The basics:

* 4+ years of professional Java or similar OO experience required with a strong grasp of development patterns and principles.

* Prior professional experience preferred, but not required, in one or more of Spark, Kafka, Cassandra, Hadoop, and/or machine learning applications

* Ability to learn quickly and work independently desired as there is a remote component to this position as we are a distributed team with significant WFH flexibility. No fully remote positions available though as all applicants must be able to work in either the KC(downtown) or Austin(Domain) office, with a preference for Austin.

* Our interview process is fairly direct and painless with an hour phone interview and then a half day on-site before making a final decision.

* In addition to medical, dental and vision insurance, we also offer a competitive PTO package, matching 401k and reimbursement of attending 2 sporting events each year...for market research.

* Our Austin team is a small and growing team which affords numerous opportunities for flexibility, autonomy and growth with plans to expand size and scope aggressively throughout 2018!

You can find more details about working at FanThreeSixty on our site
[http://www.fanthreesixty.com/careers/](http://www.fanthreesixty.com/careers/).

Please contact me directly with any questions or to send your resume(my email
address is in my HN profile).

------
catscanl
LONDON | BRIDGEU | SENIOR RUBY DEVELOPER | ONSITE

Rails, HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, SCSS, Postgres, Docker, AWS,
Microservices, Vue.js, Paloma.js

£50K-£75K + Equity

[https://angel.co/bridgeu/jobs/320301-senior-ruby-
developer](https://angel.co/bridgeu/jobs/320301-senior-ruby-developer)

cathy.scanlon@bridge-u.com

------
ndonnellan
athenahealth ([https://www.athenahealth.com/](https://www.athenahealth.com/))
| Austin, TX | Full-time | Onsite | Dev, Architect, Dev-Manager, UX/Design

Keep hearing about how crappy healthcare software is and how much healthcare
is a blood sucking vampire squid on the economy? Come join me at athenahealth!
No, not the insurance company that has a different name!

We make electronic health records and practice management software, but that
includes a whole heck-of-a-lot of things including the stuff I work on which
is web and mobile care-management for literally everyone.

My team specifically needs a mobile software engineer and a web engineer (we
have multiple apps running off of React/React Native (some typescript, redux,
graphql, git, automated testing), a separate team supports us as platform, so
we're front-end client only software). We also are looking for a UX designer
to make designs/mockups/prototypes for our scrum team and and lead design
decisions for provider (e.g. doctors/nurses/care-managers) facing
applications. This is a really really cool opportunity to insert our code,
written once, into all parts of existing athenanet applications as well as the
potential to leave the walls of our network and impact even more software.

We work in the coolest building downtown (Seaholm Power Plant) and have the
coolest people (no jerks need apply).

Additional roles: a software architect and a dev manager! My zone (5 scrum
teams) needs an architect and some other zone needs a dev manager. So lots of
hiring going on here! Plz email me at either the email listed in my profile or
my username at my company's domain.

Moar info here:
[https://www.athenahealth.com/careers](https://www.athenahealth.com/careers)

Be a part of the mission to #unbreakhealthcare

#cornyphrase #hrmademedoit

~~~
whalesalad
Do you have an email address to reach out to? The ATS doesn't list as many
gigs as you've mentioned here in this post.

~~~
ndonnellan
Sorry that site is kinda clunky. If you click Search jobs under "New &
returning applicants" then the tiny "Search openings" link above the Featured
Jobs section, then filter by Austin TX there should be these roles visible

\- Network and Cloud Security Architect

\- Senior Manager Mobile Engineering

\- Android Developer - athenaWell

\- Principal Engineer, athenaWell Care Management

\- Epocrates Mobile Developer

\- Lead User Experience Designer

\- Product Design Lead

\- Architect

you can reach me at ndonnnellan at athenahealth dot com

------
jobs_at_spotify
SPOTIFY | iOS & Android Engineers | Mid or senior | Stockholm/Gothenburg,
Sweden | Onsite only | Visa Sponsorship | Full-time

Spotify are looking for experienced and passionate mobile engineers to join
our world-class team of developers and make our mobile apps even better. From
Bluetooth car devices to Smart TVs, in partnership with Tesla and Volvo, your
skills will help revolutionise the way people listen to music globally.

We look for engineers who know how to write readable, idiomatic and
maintainable code. We offer Visa sponsorship and relocation support.

Android | 4+ years experience | Java [https://www.spotifyjobs.com/job/android-
engineer-o9rw1fwh/](https://www.spotifyjobs.com/job/android-
engineer-o9rw1fwh/)

iOS | 4+ years experience | Objective-C [https://www.spotifyjobs.com/job/ios-
engineer-ocrw1fwk/](https://www.spotifyjobs.com/job/ios-engineer-ocrw1fwk/)

Feel free to check out
[https://developer.spotify.com/](https://developer.spotify.com/)

Apply online or contact me directly if you want to learn more
sbostrom@spotify.com

------
lukeac
Wildcard | Sydney, Australia | Fulltime | ONSITE |
[https://www.wildcard.money](https://www.wildcard.money) Wildcard is building
an alternative to traditional banks, mobile only, and with products - not just
UI - designed for those under 30, by people who are under 30. We're the sort
of company that does actually give a fuck about inequality, that experiments
with things like open salaries, and believes revenue is the best indicator of
traction. We've just raised a series A round, have our embarrassing MVP in the
app store, and are looking to build out an engineering team to take the load
off the founders.

This early in the process we're all about culture, so we're looking for locals
who can work mostly from the office, but if you think you can persuade us it's
worth going a different way, we're open to the conversation.

We have three immediate needs, in native iOS, backend (Rails), and product
design. More details at [https://www.wildcard.money/work-with-
us](https://www.wildcard.money/work-with-us).

Sound interesting? I'm at luke@wildcard.money.

~~~
quickthrower2
P.S. the "by people who are under 30" might give out the wrong message, I am
sure you are not wanting to filter older people out from applying.

------
sdpcrowe
Canva | Sydney, Australia, VISA, Onsite

Building a design platform in the browser/native. Check - canva.com for our
primary product.

Stack is Java & JavaScript. We're hiring for the following:

Java Engineer JavaScript - Front End Engineer FullStack Engineer iOS Engineer
Android Engineer

Further info here: about.canva.com/careers/

Or ping me directly scott[.]c[@]Canva[.]com

------
samidalouche
Narrative I/O | New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[http://narrative.io/](http://narrative.io/)

Narrative is building the first global data marketplace. It has often been
said that data is the new currency. Unfortunately, maximizing the value of
data is often easier said than done. On one side, transacting via individual
point to point integrations carries a lot of overhead in both business
development and technical integration efforts. On the other, going through big
aggregators introduces opacity in the pricing and provenance of the data. At
Narrative, we help our customers get value from their data by building a
central auction platform to reduce the friction and tooling to increase the
transparency in this process.

We are a small, early stage team looking for great developers who want to jump
in and take major systems and user-facing features from design to launch.
Here's where we are now:

\- We are operating in Amazon Web Services. Our services are mainly deployed
on EC2 provisioned with Terraform.

\- We also heavily use other technology on AWS such as DynamoDB, S3, and RDS.

\- Our backend includes a data ingestion web service with supporting Kinesis
consumers, along with a growing array of Spark projects. It’s written mostly
in Scala, with a smattering of Python for lambda functions.

\- We sit somewhere in the middle of the “Scala as a worse Haskell” and “Scala
as a better Java” spectrum. We love functional programming and we do make use
of libraries like cats, but at the same time we heavily favor core language
features and have no intention of rewriting everything using Free Monads.

\- Our frontend is written in Typescript with Angular2 and a supporting API
running on Node, and is deployed and monitored using much the same supporting
tech as the backend.

\- Other services we use include: GitHub, CircleCI, DataDog.

Find out about Company Culture:
[http://transparency.narrative.io/culture/](http://transparency.narrative.io/culture/)

Apply at hiring@narrative.io. We are hiring for the Backend Software
Engineering role and are building the team with a remote-first mindset.

\- Backend Software Engineer:
[http://transparency.narrative.io/join/backend.html](http://transparency.narrative.io/join/backend.html)

------
taylorcooney
Nudge Rewards | Entreprise Employee Engagement | Toronto ON | On-site

Come reinvent team performance for the non-desk workforce.

\- Full Stack Developer

\- iOS Developer

Must be willing to relocate to Toronto. Email me your CV:
tcooney@nudgerewards.com and note that you saw my post here. More info on
www.nudgerewards.com/careers/.

------
inpher
inpher.io | Privacy Preserving Analytics | New York (USA), Lausanne
(Switzerland), Paris (France) | ONSITE

Experienced software engineers: We are a startup developing a novel technology
for privacy preserving analytics. We are seeking high performing individuals
that will work on the design and development of our XOR Secret Computing™
Engine. You should have proven experience with development of large software
systems as well as taking responsibility for testing and reviewing code. You
will join a smart, geographically distributed development team.

Other open positions include:

§ Data Scientists and Machine Learning experts

§ Applied cryptography engineers, UI/UX designers and developers

§ Technical Business Development

…and more

Have we made you curious? Send your resume to: careers@inpher.io.

------
AJDFraser
Nested.com | Various roles | London | ONSITE | Full time| Right to work in UK
| [https://nested.com/](https://nested.com/)

Who we are: We’re an ambitious team with big plans. Our goal is to be one of
the defining tech companies of our generation by using technology to rebuild
the process of selling a house from the ground up in the UK. To us it seems
crazy that people’s biggest asset is also the least liquid. Our vision is to
allow every UK home-owner to get a fair offer on their house in minutes. We
have previously founded GoCardless and Songkick and are already on a faster
growth trajectory than both and backed by Europe’s leading VCs and
entrepreneurs. Having done it before we know what it takes to be successful.
We’re looking for exceptional people, excited by the prospect of building
something that matters.

We’re looking for: * Head of Product -
[https://nested.workable.com/jobs/422781](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/422781)

* Software Developer - [https://nested.workable.com/j/817387C4B1](https://nested.workable.com/j/817387C4B1)

* Snr Software Developer - [https://nested.workable.com/j/1D3FE7D3CD](https://nested.workable.com/j/1D3FE7D3CD)

* Front-end Developer - [https://nested.workable.com/jobs/407370](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/407370)

* Snr Data Scientist - [https://nested.workable.com/jobs/586258](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/586258)

* Platform Engineer - [https://nested.workable.com/j/F69BC7758A](https://nested.workable.com/j/F69BC7758A)

The stats: * Eng team = 20 * Total company size = 70 (Feb 2017) * Check out
our team here [https://nested.com/team](https://nested.com/team) * £8m Series
A raised Mar 2017 * £36m Series B raised Oct 2017

We pay competitively and don’t leave money on the table. We’ve also got some
great benefits (read more about these on the by clicking any of the job links
above)

If the above sounds of interest then please get in touch, we would love to
hear from you! Please apply using the links above.

Thanks for looking :-)

------
athreya86
eBay | [https://www.ebay.com](https://www.ebay.com) | San Jose | Software
Engineer (backend) | Full time | Onsite We are looking for 4 back-end software
engineers(all levels) to work in Risk product development team, which is
responsible for managing seller and buyer risk in eBay marketplace. Our core
product is a decisioning platform that handles ~ 200 M requests per day
integrating with all major flows on eBay.

Technologies:

Backend: Java, Jersey based REST services, Spring batch based batch jobs,
Event/Messaging systems

Frontend: Angular JS/bootstrap,

Tools: Git, Jenkins

Datastores: Oracle, Mongodb, Hadoop and Cassandra

I'm a developer in this team. Shoot me an email at baathreya @ ebay . com

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Junior .. Senior Full stack developer | Amsterdam, The
Netherlands | ONSITE €35k-€60k p.a. depending on experience, part-time/full-
time, ESOP/token plan available.

GUTS Tickets is hiring developers: frontend, backend, blockchain & everything
in between.

GUTS Tickets is a ticketing platform & service that puts an end to disgraceful
secondary ticket prices and ticket fraud. We're currently a small team of
committed entrepreneurs, designers, developers, a lawyer and a dog. Do you
want to be part of the ticketing revolution? Come join our startup-team in
Amsterdam!

We're hiring frontend, backend & blockchain developers and have about 3 to 5
positions to fill, depending on your experience and flexibility.

Our (current) tech-stack:

Backend: Python / Django / REST API Blockchain: Ethereum / Solidity /
Cryptocurrencies Frontend: Vue.js / Ember.js / React Native (yes, we do them
all)

We're looking for anyone who does & loves any of the following. Overlapping
skills or full-stack is a big plus:

Frontend JS development (senior/medior/junior): JavaScript, Vue.js, EmberJS,
Tests, HTML, CSS/SASS/PostCSS, Bootstrap Backend development (medior/junior):
Python 3.5, Django REST API, Golang, PostgreSQL Blockchain development
(medior/senior): Ethereum, Solidity, Smart Contracts DevOps: Gitlab, CI/CD,
AWS

We tend to work Agile: Scrum / Kanban, and create our workflow based on the
team (members) instead of forcing it on you. We don’t work to punch out a time
card, we work hard to give fans what they deserve.

Competitive salary based on experience: part-time or full-time is negotiable.
ESOP and/or a percentage of our cryptocurrency GET is also negotiable.
Employee-based conference, hardware and training budget. We prefer onsite
team-members at the moment. We're located at the top floor of Pakhuis de
Zwijger, in Amsterdam with a beautiful view over the water and inner city.

Perks: PS4 Pro and 4K TV gaming-battles, ping-pong tournaments, Friday-
afternoon drinks on roof terrace (looking over Amsterdam), committed team-
members from all over the world (all on-site), meetups & lightning talks,
access to "fill in whatever you want" events & conferences.

Got GUTS? Join our team and send your CV to jobs (at) guts.tickets (soliciting
is NOT appreciated).

Check out [https://guts.tickets/jobs](https://guts.tickets/jobs) and
[https://guts.tickets](https://guts.tickets) for more info.

~~~
sevmardi
Do you accept remote engineers (Based in Netherlands)?

------
lcm133
Homesnap | Washington DC Metro Area | ONSITE

\- Javascript Developer/Architect

\- C#/SQL Developer/Architect

[https://www.homesnap.com/about/jobs](https://www.homesnap.com/about/jobs)

Please email jobs@homesnap.com mention Hacker News

------
stormy
BloomReach | Backend Engineer | Dallas, TX | Full time | Onsite |
[https://bloomreach.com/](https://bloomreach.com/)

Howdy. BloomReach’s Platform team has two Dallas spots open for software
engineers. If you love to get your hands dirty with web-scale data
infrastructure projects, give me a ping (I’m on the team).

[https://www.bloomreach.com/en/about/careers/development/soft...](https://www.bloomreach.com/en/about/careers/development/software-
engineer-backend-dallas)

Current infrastructure tech we’re using (non-exhaustive): solrcloud, kafka,
c*, spark, emr, redis all deployed and managed on aws.

If BloomReach is new to you: we’re a product and engineering driven company,
headquartered in Mountain View, CA, with a Dallas office of 15 people just
north of downtown by House of Blues. We opened up shop here 2 years ago. Most
of our products revolve around search, analytics, personalization, and content
management and power many of the biggest brands online.

I’ve been part of the company for 6 of it's 9 years and I’m just as excited as
when I started. We’re coming off a crazy Q4 and 2017 where we unseated large
and entrenched competitors with 2 of our new products. For what its worth,
both products are well-placed in Gartner’s 2018 magic quadrant for their
respectitve categories.

Our founder and CEO, Raj, built the company with a goal to make BloomReach the
most impactful professional experience of each employee’s career. I can attest
to that so far. You’re going to be hard pressed to find a better place to work
in Dallas for software eng.

And if you’re not the engineer type, we also have Solution Architect, Solution
Engineer, Senior PM, Senior Sales Analyst, and Sales Development Rep positions
open in Dallas too (check career pages for those or message me
stormy@bloomreach.com).

------
olojobs
Olo | Multiple jobs available (see below) | Full-time| REMOTE or ONSITE (NYC)

Current technical openings + application links:

Lead Software QA Engineer (remote or onsite)
[http://olo.applytojob.com/apply/auSyK6ezT9/Lead-Software-
QA-...](http://olo.applytojob.com/apply/auSyK6ezT9/Lead-Software-QA-
Engineer?source=HackerNews) Senior Front-End Engineer, JavaScript + .NET
(remote or onsite) [http://olo.applytojob.com/apply/AzhBQUv0Ml/Senior-
FrontEnd-E...](http://olo.applytojob.com/apply/AzhBQUv0Ml/Senior-FrontEnd-
Engineer-JavaScript-NET?source=HackerNews) Senior Software Engineer - .NET
Back-End (remote or onsite)
[http://olo.applytojob.com/apply/6M8Tyhl8lJ/Senior-
Software-E...](http://olo.applytojob.com/apply/6M8Tyhl8lJ/Senior-Software-
Engineer-NET-BackEnd?source=HackerNews) Software Engineer, Developer Support
(remote or onsite) [http://olo.applytojob.com/apply/cvSy9cCdp0/Software-
Engineer...](http://olo.applytojob.com/apply/cvSy9cCdp0/Software-Engineer-
Developer-Support?source=HackerNews)

Olo is the leading provider of digital ordering for today’s restaurants. We
help restaurant brands maximize revenue per square foot by delivering faster,
more accurate, and more personal service to their customers.

We’re quite up-front about the technical challenges our business faces.
Running a platform with multiple white-labeled front-ends, that maintains
real-time connections into thousands of restaurants’ POS systems, and
coordinates complex transactions between these and other third parties (such
as payment gateways and gift card providers) is not for the faint of heart!

Olo is located at 26 Broadway in the historic Standard Oil Building, the
former home of John D. Rockefeller. We offer great benefits, such as 20 days
of Paid Time Off, fully paid health, dental and vision care premiums, stock
options, a generous parental leave plan, and perks like FitBits, rotating
craft beers on tap in our kitchen, and food events featuring our clients' menu
items (now you know why we give out FitBits!).

Olo is an equal opportunity employer and diversity is valued at our company.
All applicants receive consideration for employment. We do not discriminate on
the basis of race, religion, color, national origin, gender identity, sexual
orientation, pregnancy, age, marital status, veteran status, or disability
status. reply

------
tia_pd
pulseData | Front-End Software Engineer | Onsite | New York City, New York,
USA

Your role:

\- Build and improve front-end display of our machine learning model

\- Design chart review visualizations and UI components

\- Build and own front-end projects from end to end

\- Embed and integrate our software into reporting tools

\- Actively adapt the latest libraries, tools, and techniques

Please apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/pulsedata/b23f46aa-86f2-45da-85d2-54bf...](https://jobs.lever.co/pulsedata/b23f46aa-86f2-45da-85d2-54bf86e56a9d)

pulseData uses health system data to build adaptive machine learning engines
which identify patients at risk of poor health outcomes.

------
blocher
Engage | Web Developer (Full-time) | Alexandria, VA (metro Washington DC) |
ONSITE |
[http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/pjtER7dRfx](http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/pjtER7dRfx)

Engage is seeking a Web Developer to join our award winning creative team. The
Web Developer will collaborate with Engage’s client strategists, designers,
and developers to plan and build digital tools, campaigns, and websites for
our clients. If you’re interested in teaming up with government agencies and
House of Representatives committees, Fortune 500 companies, leading advocacy
organizations, and the nation’s top trade associations to deliver winning
solutions in a fun, fast-paced environment—we want to talk.

This is a full-time position and you must be able to work on-site in
Alexandria, VA (metro Washington, DC).

We prioritize proven work, so please make sure to submit work samples with
your application (links to live projects preferred). You'll probably need at
least two years of experience in a web development role to meet the
qualifications below, but we're not opposed to hiring a prodigy.

Ideal Candidates would meet many of the following qualifications:

\- Strong PHP (or other object-oriented programming) background

\- Familiarity with WordPress theming and plugin development strongly
preferred

\- Familiarity with PHP frameworks like Laravel or Symphony preferred

\- Understanding of relational databases such as MySQL

\- Be comfortable with server administration (though by no means at expert
level)

\- Well versed in CSS, HTML, AJAX, and JavaScript

\- Well versed in at least one CSS preprocessor like Grunt, Gulp, or Webpack
as well as build tools

\- Familiarity with JavaScript frameworks like Vue.js, Angular or React, a
plus

\- A love of creative problem solving Comfortable working on tight deadlines
and in a team environment

\- In general, a nice person to be around who enjoys tackling challenges and
learning new skills

\- Bonus: .Net (C#, C, ASP), MSSQL, Drupal

About Engage:

Engage is a full-service digital agency based in Alexandria, VA. O We offer
very competitive compensation packages because we want to work with the best
Our team is focused and hardworking, but we also want you to have fun and get
home for dinner. Work/life balance is important to us, and we believe happy
employees make happy clients.

------
jaustin
Micro:bit Educational Foundation | Lead Developer - website and services
(fullstack) | Oxford, UK | ONSITE with flexibility, Full-time

The Micro:bit Educational Foundation
([http://microbit.org](http://microbit.org)) is a not-for-profit with the
global vision of helping every child to be an inventor. We are enabling
children around the world to get creative with technology and learn to code in
school, in clubs and at home. We do this primarily through educational
programs based around the BBC micro:bit board, and building technology that
just works for teachers and students in a school environment.

To do this we're looking for a committed, flexible and collaborative software
engineer to lead the development, deployment and maintenance of our systems
and web presence at microbit.org.

This site is the first port of call for millions of students and teachers
around the world who are learning about coding and technology using the BBC
micro:bit. The role will require you to work with a range of languages and
tools; we need someone who can start with what we have and lead the creation
of our next generation platform.

Alongside this you will start to develop our community portals, ecosystem and
accessory listings, and work with upstream communities to enhance the
micro:bit code editors (makecode.microbit.org is Typescript and
python.microbit.org is Javascript+Python). Our current stack includes
Ruby/Jekyll and CircleCI deployments to AWS.

More info [https://micro-bit-educational-
foundation.workable.com/j/E27C...](https://micro-bit-educational-
foundation.workable.com/j/E27CE5D6E4)

As well as building our own suite of sites and services, we also need to be
confident contributing to and staying on top of other open-source tools that
our partners are developing in conjunction with us. Most significantly, these
are Typescript (makecode.microbit.org) and JS+Python-based
(python.microbit.org)

It's awesome working for a creative not-for-profit that's all about broadening
the range of people that get excited by computing. We're flexible about office
hours, working style, and the team's built from people passionate about
EdTech. This person will be hiring other team members as we grow.

We've only got the web tech lead job up right now, but all future jobs will go
up here: [https://micro-bit-educational-
foundation.workable.com/](https://micro-bit-educational-
foundation.workable.com/)

------
BryanMMMM
Vestmark is hiring a Software Engineer in Boston, MA, Wakefield, MA(s). We are
a Pre-IPO startup! [http://grnh.se/u8rgki1](http://grnh.se/u8rgki1)

------
shiratu
Microsoft | Software Engineers | Bellevue, WA | ONSITE | Full Time

Microsoft Flow - [http://flow.microsoft.com](http://flow.microsoft.com)

Do you want to be part of a diverse team that has moved from incubation into
full-scale product development? Are you looking for opportunity to work with
multiple technologies and partner with multiple teams inside Microsoft and
across the industry? Be a part of Microsoft Flow, a V1 SAS service built on
top of Azure.

Microsoft Flow is part of the Business Application Platform (which includes
PowerBI and PowerApps) and allows you to build workflows that join actions
from more than 200 diverse REST services. We live the cloud-first and mobile-
first mantra - our offerings are in the cloud backed by strong mobile
offerings. Our culture is diverse, agile, and fun. We shipped a General
Availability (GA) service a year ago and we are just getting started - key
Microsoft Partners like SharePoint and Teams are committed to using us for
their workflow scenarios.

We have multiple openings across the team and we are looking for strong
developers to help us: * develop experiences on the portal for building,
editing, debugging and monitoring workflows * expand our mobile footprint -
our platform extends to mobile in interesting ways * enable 1st party and 3rd
party applications/partners to use Microsoft Flow as an extensibility platform
* deliver the core infrastructure and user experience for flow management,
packaging, lifecycle, security and administration

We are a full stack shop, you will be responsible for the delivery of the
features end to end including required improvements to backend services and
web portals. We need someone who is hands-on and passionate about building an
extraordinary user experience.

Basic Qualifications: \- 5+ years of professional software development
experience in either C#, JavaScript or C++

Preferred Qualifications: \- Degree in computer science OR engineering or a
minimum of 4 additional years of industry experience \- Experience in Web
technologies like HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, TypeScript, AngularJS, React,
Knockout.js or Twitter Bootstrap \- Experience in building scalable web
services and SaaS offerings \- Experience with Azure or other Cloud Providers
\- Distributed systems experience

Please apply here:
[https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&r...](https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&rw=1&jid=344953&jlang=en&pp=ss)

~~~
haidrali
I am interested, I have been developing SaaS based products on top of AWS.
Applying ....

------
rtfm666
[http://aptivate.org/en/about/join-us/web-
developer/](http://aptivate.org/en/about/join-us/web-developer/)

------
jasonwilk
Dave.com is hiring senior engineers in LA.

We are building the bank of the future, starting with killing overdraft fees.
We just raised our Series A from top tier.

Feel free to reach out to me directly. I'm the CEO. Email in bio.

------
jscheur
NoRedInk | Back-End, Front-End, Full-Stack, and Site Reliability Engineers |
San Francisco, CA | REMOTE Pacific Time (PST) to Central European Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 3 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 2 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. Our back-end is
primarily Ruby on Rails, although we are working to split off smaller services
as we scale to keep up with our traffic. You can read about our experiences
with these technologies on our team blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using Chef and OpsWorks. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re looking for engineers who want to work on a mission that makes a
difference and who are the type of collaborators that value kindness and open-
mindedness, over convincing the group they’re right.

You can learn more about what to expect through blog posts about our interview
process [5] and on-boarding experience [6].

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)

[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/)

[3] [https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/)

[4] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

[5] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

[6] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

------
mars
admetrics | Junior and Senior Python engineers | Frankfurt, Germany | FULL-
TIME, VISA OR REMOTE | [https://www.admetrics.io](https://www.admetrics.io)

admetrics is an experienced, ambitious and cross-functional team with a flat
hierarchy and an open, international culture. You will help shape a product
that is able to provide insights into enormous amounts of data in real time.
Enjoy professional challenges in an exciting, innovative field, flexible work
time and competitive compensation.

------
jcberk
Jobcase | Boston/Cambridge MA | onsite | full time |
[https://www.jobcase.com/about_us](https://www.jobcase.com/about_us)

Jobcase runs a set of job boards and a professional social network focused on
the almost 3/4 of the country that doesn't have a four-year college degree.
We're growing quickly, with 80MM registered members, and are mostly self-
funded to 100+ employees, so we're highly focused on data-driven decisions and
making smart capacity investments for the future. We're one of Boston Business
Journal's Best Places to Work (again!).

Recruiting for multiple roles, especially:

 _Platform engineer (including technical lead)_ \- Build all our core systems
(including interesting architecture/scaling problems), working on a well-
documented code base in a team with a strong review culture and very clear
communications. We use a Java/Hibernate stack; happy to get applications from
people with experience in comparable technologies.

 _Front-end engineer_ \- Build all our member-facing applications including
Jobcase.com, working mostly in Ruby on Rails. Drive the member experience for
acquisition and social network features, working closely with product
management and design/UX.

 _Quantitative data analyst_ \- Own a slice of our business metrics and drive
member acquisition and engagement. Send email/SMS communications, work with
engineering to build new flows and features, and come up with experiments to
optimize the member experience.

 _Data science / machine learning / information retrieval (experienced) _ \-
Help our members find relevant advice and jobs, and our colleagues make good
decisions. Have a direct impact on revenue and on engagement, working with a
team that's making major optimizations for our members and with colleagues who
are uniformly data-savvy.

Interview process is a phone screen, then onsite interviews, with onsite
design exercise and/or take-home coding/analysis exercise. Happy to answer
questions, jberk at jobcase.com - my team works pretty closely with all of
those teams.

[http://www.jobcase.com/locations/4Od3KKqq7pBUVSLdOt5YCwfo/nz...](http://www.jobcase.com/locations/4Od3KKqq7pBUVSLdOt5YCwfo/nzrsagNgjg18QzdOKcLpbpvq/jobcase-
cambridge-201-broadway/apply)

As one of our members said this week, "How Jobcase works is that when you get
hired, you help pay it forward and help others get hired, as much as you can!"

------
sproefke
Truveris | Backend Engineers | Raleigh, NC | Full Time | On-site with WFH
flexibility [http://truveris.com/](http://truveris.com/)

Stop wasting your talent placing ads, working in finance or building yet
another social networking app, join us to improve healthcare in America. The
systems we build help millions of American afford their medications and bring
transparency in the complicated space of pharmacy benefits.

If you like simplicity, write code for others to read, love UNIX and its
philosophy, Python and its zen, you may have found a new home.

Required:

\- 3+ years of experience, open source or commercial

\- Python experience

\- SQL (we use PostgreSQL)

\- Linux/Unix (you know your way around a shell)

Nice to have:

\- For DevOps: AWS, Saltstack

\- For QAs: Selenium (Python)

Email Sarah: sproefke@truveris.com

------
elementsNL
Elements Interactive | Fullstack developer (Python/Django) | Almere, The
Netherlands | Full-time | ONSITE | EU work permit needed

[https://www.elements.nl](https://www.elements.nl)

For one of our long-term clients (M.I.C.), we are searching for a dedicated
developer that will work exclusively on improving the platform we have
developed for them, in which customers can create and manage interaction
campaigns by uploading their users and inviting them to participate. M.I.C
offers real-time KPI reports that allow the customers to see results and track
conversion.

WHAT YOU WILL DO

This position offers a high degree of freedom in terms of implementing new
ideas and improvements. You will work on a variety of tasks related to our
platform such as developing new and optimizing existing functionalities,
maintaining and extending our API’s and integration with customer systems. You
will also work on developing and maintaining our SAAS solution, including
online onboarding, billing and customer management. Furthermore, you will
optimize performance and scalability and create and check unit tests.

WHAT YOU NEED

* At least a BS degree in a related field and 3 years experience with professional programming and development, including 1 year experience with Python/Django * Knowledge of (X)HTML, XML, CSS, JavaScript, Ajax and related technologies * Preferably knowledge of and experience with Ansible * Excellent English language and communication skills

PLEASE NOTE - We are not able to offer VISA sponsorship for this specific
position and can therefore only accept applicants with a valid EU work permit.

BENEFITS

* We offer you a place in our diverse, enthusiastic and highly technically oriented team of developers, where you get to teach and learn at the same time * Lunch every day, snacks and unlimited freshly ground coffee * Flexible working hours and a possibility to occasionally work from home * We encourage you to visit events and/or take courses to keep up-to-date and learn new skills * And to top it off, what would work be like without fun? You could get your fair share at our regular company events and Friday beer & game afternoons, or by diving into the nostalgia of your childhood on our arcade machine

Do you see yourself in these words? Then we'd love to hear from you!

Read more & APPLY HERE:
[https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/595556CC6A](https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/595556CC6A)

------
rizz0
Poki — [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) | Amsterdam | Onsite |
Full-Time

Poki is an online playground with 30 million users around the world. With a
team of 25 we build a web game platform that helps game developers achieve
success, and brings fun games to kids of all ages around the world.

We’re a bootstrapped company where development, data and design come together.

We are looking for: • Senior Front-End Developer -
[http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-
developer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-developer/en)

• Senior Back-end Developer / DevOps Engineer - [http://jobs.poki.com/back-
end-devops-developer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/back-end-devops-developer/en)

• Full-Stack Web Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/full-stack-web-
developer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/full-stack-web-developer/en)

• Technical Project Manager - [http://jobs.poki.com/technical-project-
manager/en](http://jobs.poki.com/technical-project-manager/en)

• Lead Data Scientist - [http://jobs.poki.com/lead-data-
scientist/en](http://jobs.poki.com/lead-data-scientist/en)

• Senior Product Manager - [http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-
platform/en](http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-platform/en)

• Senior Product Designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-designer/en)

• Senior Interaction Designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-interaction-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-interaction-designer/en)

#Stack: Go, Node, React, Redux, Kubernetes, Docker, Microservices, Prometheus,
Google Cloud Platform.

We believe in giving smart and creative people the freedom and autonomy to do
great work.

Apply: [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) Engineering & Culture:
[http://blog.poki.com](http://blog.poki.com) Website:
[http://poki.com/](http://poki.com/)

------
etse
Abide | Mobile Software Engineer | Menlo Park, CA |
[https://abide.is](https://abide.is) | ONSITE, Full-time

We develop mobile apps for guided audio meditation based on the Bible. It's a
really unique opportunity.

Tech: iOS/Swift, Android/Kotlin, Go, MongoDB, Kubernetes, Node/React Also, our
office is conveniently located next to the Caltrain station, and we work
remotely on Fridays.

Learn more and apply: [https://abide.is/jobs/software-
engineer](https://abide.is/jobs/software-engineer)

------
spanktosh1
SpankChain (ethereum + porn) is hiring:

\- front/back/full-stack devs

\- smart contract devs (ETH)

\- UI/UX designers

\- project managers

\- technical customer support

\- community manager

\- social media

We have offices in LA and Toronto, and half our team is remote.

Email me your CV: hello@spankchain.com

------
mnemotronic
keywords: REMOTE, CLEARANCE -- OPM Background Investigators --
[http://www.caci.com/job/opm_job_opps.shtml](http://www.caci.com/job/opm_job_opps.shtml)

keywords: ONSITE, REMOTE -- The full list --
[http://careers.caci.com/page/show/featured](http://careers.caci.com/page/show/featured)

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
Is this a technology-related position? I'm surprised to see it here.

------
CommonSenseSF
San Francisco, Ca. Front-End Engineer- Full Time- Onsite

Apply:
[https://commonsense.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fcxj](https://commonsense.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fcxj)

We are currently seeking an experienced front-end engineer to join a team of
developers, QA engineers, product managers, and UX designers who work closely
with UI designers led by a creative director. This role will help build and
maintain all things client-facing and will help translate our organization and
customer needs into functionally seamless, and appealing, interactive
applications. Creating a great user experience is the focal point of this
role, and the ideal candidate is curious about new digital technologies and
stays abreast of coding best practices. This role will collaborate with a top-
notch team of developers on a feature-rich, responsive site and help build
personalized and social site experiences to help connect members with each
other and the rest of the world. LOCATION: San Francisco, CA TYPE: Full-time
(40 hours per week) CLASSIFICATION: Exempt

WHAT YOU'LL DO: You'll be issued a Mac laptop for local development, use
GitHub for version control, and work in a LAMP stack on our dev/staging/prod
servers hosted at Acquia. We code to Drupal standards and strive toward
industry best practices. Our engineers take pride and ownership in our
projects, working closely with product and the other stakeholders to build
something that is rock-solid and easily maintained. You'll have the
opportunity to help shape the product you're working on and have your voice
heard.

Sites You will be working on a multitude of high-traffic websites that garner
millions of users/month, including: Common Sense Media
(www.commonsensemedia.org): The platform that hosts reviews, advice, and more
for parents. Common Sense Education (www.commonsense.org/education): Designed
to help pre-K–12 educators discover, use, and share the best apps, games,
websites, and digital curricula for their students. Also contains curriculum,
professional development, and teaching resources for educators and school
administrators.

WHAT WE NEED TO SEE ON YOUR RÉSUMÉ: Bachelor's degree and a minimum of 3 years
of relevant experience Demonstrated proficiency writing standards-compliant
HTML5 and CSS3 Proficiency with JavaScript in a cross-browser, cross-device
environment (both jQuery and Vanilla JS) Understanding of current front-end
and mobile development best practices, including responsive design, touch
interfaces, performance optimization, and progressive enhancement Experience
working with source-control with Git Experience working in a LAMP stack with
PHP skills

------
alasano
Coveo | GDPR Expert | Montreal, Quebec City, Toronto, Ottawa & New York,
Chicago, Austin, Boston | Full-time, ONSITE OR REMOTE

Our technology transforms businesses by injecting intelligence in the
workplace and customer support operations. As a GDPR Expert, you’ll be the
trusted advisor for our company and customers to fully assess their GDPR
related business risks and unleash the full potential of Coveo’s solutions.
Every customer has its own challenges and you’ll share best practices and
develop the requirements along with them and our implementation team for the
design, planning and governance of projects.

The right candidate will enjoy the intellectual challenge that every customer
(both internal and external) brings and deeply care about helping them reach
their business goals. He/She will ensure proper actions have been taken to
guarantee the GDPR is fully enforced in all projects aspects. He/She will have
spent the last months digging in all implications the General Data Protection
Regulation has and thinks Coveo has the right approach to it. Thriving in a
fast changing / self-driven environment will also be a must, as this will be a
remote position with approximately 20% travel required.

While we offer all the perks people come to expect of a job (great new
offices, top of the line equipment, competitive salaries and insurance,
unlimited cappucinos and snacks, nerf gun battles), we think the best part
about working with us is simply being excited about going to work every day.
On a day to day basis you'll continually face interesting challenges, have
great autonomy and you'll be able to bring your ideas to the table knowing
that your team genuinely wants to hear them.

Coveo is positioned as the top leader for Insight Engines in Gartner's 2017
Magic Quadrant ([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-
for...](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-for-insight-
engines/)). We're growing quickly and hiring talented, passionate developers
to join our worldclass team. Our Montreal offices are brand new
([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-
home/](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-home/)) and we've also
rebuilt our entire Quebec City office to accomodate all our new hires in a
great environment.

Interview Process: phone screen - interview - tech test - offer.

To get in touch : aasanovic@coveo.com or simply take a look and apply here
[http://careers.coveo.com/open-positions](http://careers.coveo.com/open-
positions)

------
JeffLutz
onX | Bozeman, MT | Remote ok for the right person

Where the pavement ends, onX begins. If you're passionate about the outdoors,
into mobile mapping tech and want to work with kind, thoughtful people, please
take a look at our open positions

[https://www.onxmaps.com/join-our-team](https://www.onxmaps.com/join-our-team)

------
cottonseed
Hail @ Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard | Software Engineer / Senior /
Principal | Boston, MA | ONSITE, [https://hail.is](https://hail.is),
SALARY:$80k-200k

The Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard was launched in 2004 to improve human
health by using genomics to advance our understanding of the biology and
treatment of human disease, and to help lay the groundwork for a new
generation of therapies.

The Hail team's mission is to build tools to enable rapid analysis and
exploration of biological datasets (100s of TB and tripling yearly). We are
committed to open science and everything we do is open source. We currently
develop in Scala, Spark, Python and C/C++ but will use any tools we need to
get the job done. Come help us build the future of big scientific data
analysis.

We have multiple positions open:

1\. We're looking for skilled senior/principal engineers who have a solid
CS/engineering background, can quickly write clear, correct code and have
experience working on large, complex projects.

2\. We have an opening for an ML engineer. Solid CS/engineering background a
must. Experience with modern deep learning frameworks (e.g. TensorFlow) and
deep learning models required. Experience with Bayesian methods a plus.
Experience with RNAseq data analysis a plus.

3\. We have an opening for a front-end software engineer with a focus on
scientific data visualization. You have experience with data science tools in
Python or R and know JS and JS visualization technologies like D3. Bonus if
you know React, Redux, node and deployment tools (Docker, k8s). Bonus if you
have a portfolio. You will be the first front-end person in our group and will
have the opportunity to set the vision.

4\. We have an opening for a distributed systems engineer. Help design the
architecture that will allow to derive scientific insights from petabyte-scale
datasets now and scale 3x/year for the foreseeable future.

5\. We have an opening for an engineer to support the Genome Aggregation
Database (gnomAD) project. gnomAD is among the most comprehensive catalogues
of human genetic variation in the world, and one of the largest genetic
datasets. Analysis results are shared publicly and have had sweeping impact on
biomedical research and the clinical diagnosis of genetic disorders. See
gnomad.broadinstitute.org.

6\. We have an opening for a new grad to start summer 2018. Apply
[https://broadinstitute.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/broad_ins...](https://broadinstitute.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/broad_institute/job/Cambridge-MA/Associate-Software-Engineer-Hail_4830-1)

You don't need experience in biology or our particular technologies. We work
in a highly multi-disciplinary environment (with software engineers,
biologists, bioinformaticians, doctors, operations and mathematicians). Self-
improvement is a fundamental part of our culture. You must be excited to be
challenged and learn new things.

I'm the hiring manager. Get in touch with me directly if you have any
questions: cseed@broadinstitute.org.

You can learn more about the project here:
[https://hail.is/](https://hail.is/)

~~~
ryhamz
I reached out to you about a week ago at the given email and ended up with
radio silence followed by a standard template rejection today.

Just bringing this to your attention, if you aren't the one screening online
resumes.

~~~
cottonseed
Thanks for the feedback. Screening resumes is handled by HR. Can I ask, what
was your expectation?

If you feel you didn't get due consideration, forward the rejection to the
above address with your resume and I'll take another look. Our process starts
with resume screen, recruiter phone screen and coding exercise. If you reach
out, I'll have the coding exercise sent to you.

------
caseus515
Preferred Networks | AI Researchers & Engineers | Tokyo and Berkeley | ONSITE,
VISA, [https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/)

We are a growing startup with more than 100 members based in Tokyo, focusing
on developing AI solutions for Autonomous Driving, Robotics, and Bio-
Healthcare. We love open source and are actively developing CuPy and the deep
learning framework Chainer:
[https://github.com/cupy/cupy](https://github.com/cupy/cupy)
[https://github.com/chainer/chainer](https://github.com/chainer/chainer)

We are looking for talented individuals with skills in various areas related
to realizing cutting-edge AI applications in many industries. Find out more,
and apply for all positions here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/job](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/job)

We recently launched one of the world’s largest private GPU clusters, with
1024 NVIDIA Tesla P100 GPUs, and achieved the world record of training on
ImageNet in 15 minutes: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110)

In August, we received an investment of $95 million from Toyota:
[http://newsroom.toyota.co.jp/en/detail/18012355/](http://newsroom.toyota.co.jp/en/detail/18012355/)

In December, we received investments of total over $20 million from FANUC,
Hakuhodo DYHD, Hitachi, Mizuho Bank, and Mitsui & Co. [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20171211](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20171211)

Learn more about our research activities here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/activities](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/activities)

We have a western-style working environment with attractive salaries and
benefits in the heart of Tokyo. Ability to communicate in either English or
Japanese is OK.

------
understand_ai
understand.ai - AI-powered training & verification data for Autonomous driving

We are looking for deep learning, data and front-end engineers for our
Karlsruhe (Germany) office! [https://understandai-
jobs.personio.de/](https://understandai-jobs.personio.de/)

~~~
squared9
Are you open to remote within Germany (i.e from Frankfurt)?

~~~
understand_ai
Sure, hit me up at marc@understand.ai :)

------
understand_ai
understand.ai - AI-powered training data for autonomous driving

We are looking for deep learning, data, front-end and devops engineers for our
Karlsruhe (Germany) office! [https://understandai-
jobs.personio.de/](https://understandai-jobs.personio.de/)

------
arrtz
Worldwide, REMOTE, full time or part time -- 100% flexibility. $70-100/hr.
Expert Interviewer at Karat ([https://karat.io](https://karat.io))

Work from anywhere in the world that has a solid internet connection. Work as
much or as little as you want. Work any day, any time of day, any number of
hours -- you can do 0 one week, 50 the next week, and back to 0 the next week.
Only requirement there is that we want you to roughly average at least 10
hours a week, or else the training/time investment doesn't make as much sense
from your end or ours. When each interview is done, you're done.

I know the above might sound a little strange, so a bit about the company for
context: Karat is a Seattle-based startup that does software engineering
interviews on behalf of other companies -- primarily first-round phone
screens. Quickly-growing companies can spend a significant fraction of their
engineers' time interviewing; we help take the load off. We've done a lot to
make the interview experience better for all stakeholders that I could write
whole essays about, but suffice it to say that candidates love working with
us, clients love working with us, and we're well-funded and growing quickly as
a result.

Because of this quickly-growing demand, we're looking to hire more Expert
Interviewers. The ideal candidate is a software engineer with strong written
and verbal English skills with at least a few years of professional
experience. Interviewing experience would be great, but we spend 25 hours
(paid) training you before you even start, so if you're strong technically and
love working with people we can usually make it work :) Interviews are
conducted over video chat, using a collaborative code editor.

Some of our interviewers are freelancers who use our scheduling model to
backfill hours; others are full timers at top tech companies looking to make
some extra cash; others have quit their jobs to work with us full time; some
are digital nomads; one of our interviewers is road tripping around North
America for a year and a half, doing anywhere from zero to 40 interviews each
week depending on where he is and what the weather's like.

The application form is here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source=HNWH)

I know it's a pretty unique job, so if you have any questions reply here or
email me at josh@karat.io and I'm happy to talk through any of it.

P.S. We're also hiring for our internal team -- particularly looking for
senior engineers, dev managers, and a product manager right now; for those we
generally prefer local (Seattle) candidates, though we do cover relocation.
More details on those here:
[https://karat.io/careers](https://karat.io/careers), or feel free to email me
if you have any questions.

------
markkevans77
Nested.com | Various roles | London | ONSITE | Full time| Right to work in UK
| [https://nested.com](https://nested.com)

Who we are: We’re an ambitious team with big plans. Our goal is to be one of
the defining tech companies of our generation by using technology to rebuild
the process of selling a house from the ground up.

To us it seems crazy that people’s biggest asset is also the least liquid. Our
vision is to allow every UK homeowner to get a fair offer on their house in
minutes. We have previously founded GoCardless and Songkick and are already on
a faster growth trajectory than both and backed by Europe’s leading VCs and
entrepreneurs. Having done it before we know what it takes to be successful.
We’re looking for exceptional people, excited by the prospect of building
something that matters.

We’re looking for:

* Head of Product - [https://nested.workable.com/jobs/422781](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/422781) * Software Developer - [https://nested.workable.com/j/817387C4B1](https://nested.workable.com/j/817387C4B1) * Snr Software Developer - [https://nested.workable.com/j/1D3FE7D3CD](https://nested.workable.com/j/1D3FE7D3CD) * Front-end Developer - [https://nested.workable.com/jobs/407370](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/407370) * Snr Data Scientist - [https://nested.workable.com/jobs/586258](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/586258)

All of our Developer roles are full-stack and work across both Elixir and
NodeJS/React. We are building cross-functional teams that are truly autonomous
with a focus on great engineering practices and getting stuff done.

If you’d like to see more about our tech-stack take a look at our Stackshare
[https://stackshare.io/nested](https://stackshare.io/nested)

The stats:

* Eng team = 22 Total company size = 64 (January 2018) - Check out our team here [https://nested.com/team](https://nested.com/team)

* £8m Series A raised March 2017 and £36m Series B raised October 2017

We pay competitively and don’t leave money on the table. We’ve also got some
great benefits (read more about these on the by clicking any of the job links
above)

If the above sounds of interest then please get in touch, we would love to
hear from you! Please apply using the links above.

------
roasbeef
Lightning Labs | Crypto Protocol Engineer, Frontend Developer | Remote |
Fulltime

[https://angel.co/lightning](https://angel.co/lightning)

[https://lightning.engineering/](https://lightning.engineering/)

At Lightning Labs, we scale blockchains. Our current focus is the development
and deployment of the Lightning Network[1], an open blockchain scalability
protocol[2] primarily being developed for Bitcoin. Lightning allows for high
volume, low fee, instant payments on top of Bitcoin. We strive to continually
push the edge of innovation w.r.t blockchain scalability, advanced privacy-
preserving smart contracts, and cryptocurrency UX. Amongst our team include
applied cryptographers, the designers of the Lightning Network protocol, and
several Bitcoin developers making key contributions to the open source Bitcoin
eco-system such as roasbeef[3].

Cryto Protocol Engineer || Distributed Systems Engineer:

We're looking for an experienced software engineer well versed in applied
cryptography, peer to peer networks, distributed systems, open source software
collaboration, and cryptocurrencies. Your job description would include
working on lnd[4] the most feature-complete implementation of the Lightning
Network, neutrino[5] an advanced lite client operating mode for Bitcoin,
conduct novel research into cryptocurrencies (and related areas), and helping
to design the next generation of smart contract applications on Bitcoin.

Frontend Developer:

Our work on the second-layer of blockchains presents a number of UI/UX
challenges, as we lift traditional wallets to the next layer creating a new
application platform on top Lightning. As a result, we're also looking for a
frontend developer that is able to pick things up quickly, develop skills in
our interdisciplinary space, and has strong implementation ability. Applicants
should be Javascript experts an eye for design, that have experience building
applications with React and React Native.

You can contact me directly at jobs@lightning.engineering with some, or all of
the following: link to your github account, resume, a brief cover letter
detailing your past experience in the areas listed above, and some relevant
work you've done.

[1]: [http://lightning.network/](http://lightning.network/)

[2]: [https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lightning-
rfc/](https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lightning-rfc/)

[3]: [https://github.com/roasbeef/](https://github.com/roasbeef/),
[https://twitter.com/roasbeef](https://twitter.com/roasbeef)

[4]:
[https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lnd/](https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lnd/)

[5]:
[https://github.com/lightninglabs/neutrino](https://github.com/lightninglabs/neutrino)

------
kirstenwright20
GitHub | San Francisco, CA (HQ); Boulder, CO; Amsterdam; Tokyo; Remote (65%) |
Onsite and Remote-OK | [https://github.com](https://github.com)

GitHub is the best place to share code with friends, co-workers, classmates,
and complete strangers. Over 24 million people use GitHub to build amazing
things together across 67 million repositories. With the collaborative
features of GitHub.com and GitHub Business, it has never been easier for
individuals and teams to write faster, better code.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/github](https://www.keyvalues.com/github)

Some of our open positions:

* Elasticsearch Infrastructure Engineer - Remote, US: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/github/jobs/877285#.Wmkka5M-dTY](https://boards.greenhouse.io/github/jobs/877285#.Wmkka5M-dTY)

* Engineering Manager, Atom: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/github/jobs/983209#.WmkkbZM-dTY](https://boards.greenhouse.io/github/jobs/983209#.WmkkbZM-dTY)

* Marketplace Engineering Manager: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/github/jobs/937423#.WmkkcJM-dTY](https://boards.greenhouse.io/github/jobs/937423#.WmkkcJM-dTY)

* Senior Data Analyst - Infrastructure: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/github/jobs/961302#.WmkkcpM-dTY](https://boards.greenhouse.io/github/jobs/961302#.WmkkcpM-dTY)

* Senior Engineer Developer Experience: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/github/jobs/993602#.WmkkcpM-dTY](https://boards.greenhouse.io/github/jobs/993602#.WmkkcpM-dTY)

* Senior Software Engineer - Canada: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/github/jobs/983510#.WmkkdJM-dTY](https://boards.greenhouse.io/github/jobs/983510#.WmkkdJM-dTY)

* Senior Software Engineer - US: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/github/jobs/953424#.WmkkdJM-dTY](https://boards.greenhouse.io/github/jobs/953424#.WmkkdJM-dTY)

* Site Reliability Engineer - Data Center: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/github/jobs/875386#.WmkkdpM-dTY](https://boards.greenhouse.io/github/jobs/875386#.WmkkdpM-dTY)

Tech Stack: GitHub is a Rails 4 application that is composed of a large
monolith and a constellation of services written in Ruby, Go, and a handful of
other languages. The app and its services are exposed both internally and
externally via a GraphQL API. We primarily rely on MySQL for persistent
storage, Redis for temporary storage, and, as you might expect, a lot of git
repositories. We rely on Kubernetes for container orchestration.

email kirstenwright@github.com with questions!

------
jbarmash
Compass | Many Roles - Sr. Engineers, Product Managers, Marketing & More | New
York City | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.compass.com](https://www.compass.com)

Compass is rethinking how real estate should be done; we value strong
engineering practices, great user experience and beautiful design.

We are 5 years old, $2.2B Valuation ($550M in Dec ’17), $350M revenue, in 10
major cities; top 5 brokerage in several of those; expanding to 10 more.
Current Engineering, Design, Product team is about 100 and expecting to grow
to 170 by 2019. Real estate has some truly interesting engineering challenges
- please reach out!

Here are some open roles in Engineering (18 current openings):

* Sr. Backend Engineer - [http://grnh.se/voijs81](http://grnh.se/voijs81) (Golang, Java, Python, Microservices, MongoDB)

* Sr. Data Engineer, BI - [http://grnh.se/jgvs6u1](http://grnh.se/jgvs6u1) (Redshift, Looker)

* Sr. Fullstack Engineer - [http://grnh.se/xrnbpd1](http://grnh.se/xrnbpd1)

* Sr. Backend Engineer - Data Engineering - [http://grnh.se/voijs81](http://grnh.se/voijs81) (Spark, EMR, PostgreSQL)

* DevOps Engineer - [http://grnh.se/w6smiy1](http://grnh.se/w6smiy1) (AWS, Kubernetes)

* Sr. Frontend Engineer - [http://grnh.se/y7tn181](http://grnh.se/y7tn181) (React, Angular, Webpack)

* Solutions Architect - [http://grnh.se/1ty27n1](http://grnh.se/1ty27n1)

* Engineering Manager - [http://grnh.se/2iwvta1](http://grnh.se/2iwvta1)

* Geospacial Analyst - [http://grnh.se/1pmjno1](http://grnh.se/1pmjno1)

* All Engineering Roles [https://goo.gl/xyoMTk](https://goo.gl/xyoMTk)

* Product & Design / UX Jobs - [https://goo.gl/dLBy7n](https://goo.gl/dLBy7n)

* Marketing Jobs - - [https://goo.gl/K8ZS2i](https://goo.gl/K8ZS2i)

We are also hiring for various roles in the different regions we are in -
Marketing Associates, Product Experts, Legal, Recruiters, Sales, Finance,
Business Development. These are in New York City, Boston, Chicago, Miami,
Atlanta, Los Angeles, Dallas, Hamptons, San Diego, San Francisco, Washington
DC, Westchester, Seattle.

All Compass Jobs: [https://goo.gl/frE7vx](https://goo.gl/frE7vx)

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal | Engineers, Designers, Product Managers, Pre/Post-Sales Engineers,
Ops, Sales, Admin | Locations worldwide | ONSITE

Pivotal's goal is to transform the way the world builds software. We mean it.

We value aptitude over alma mater, empathy over a list of APIs. It doesn't
matter whether your resumé says PHP or PhD: if you're smart, empathetic and
know some stuff, we want to work with you.

We have many offices worldwide including SF, NYC, Toronto, London, Palo Alto
(pivotal.io/locations) and more coming. We're broken into two main divisions:
Pivotal Labs ( _that_ Pivotal Labs) and R&D.

\-- _Pivotal Labs_ helps clients to become better at product development. For
engineering we are religiously lean and agile. We pair program and TDD every
line of code from the outside. Our product managers are fantastic at keeping
products sharply focused, our designers are masters from users to pixels. The
goal is to teach the teachers. Our engineers pair with client engineers, often
we pair designers and product managers as well.

Not many people get to transform how people think and work. Why not you?

\-- _R &D_ is a big tent these days, encompassing two major cloud platforms
(Pivotal Application Service & Pivotal Container Service), Pivotal Tracker,
Spring Framework, Greenplum, Apache HAWQ (incubating), Gemfire / Apache Geode,
BOSH and Concourse CI. We're adding Pivotal Function Service this year. We
dogfood the cutting edge of our technology on our own commercial cloud,
Pivotal Web Services, run by our awesome CloudOps team. We're the majority
contributors to the Cloud Foundry project and we're a platinum CNCF member
with rapidly-growing contributions to the k8s ecosystem. There is a lot
happening right now and there are greenfield platform opportunities.

Not many people get to work on or work with such systems. Why not you?

\-- _Generally_

At our offices we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, excellent benefits
and competitive pay. Ping pong isn't mandatory, but it's popular. I think
west-coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more
entertaining to watch. The NYC beer fridge has more IPAs than I prefer but I
guess that's life in paradise.

\-- _Applying_

To see open jobs, go to pivotal.io/careers. To apply, please go to my referral
link: [http://grnh.se/xiy346](http://grnh.se/xiy346), or mention my name in
the application form.

You can also email me at jchester+hn-feb18@pivotal.io if you have questions. I
won't reply to copypasta. I may not be able to reply immediately, as I am just
an engineer here. These help me earn a referral bonuses, which I appreciate.

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich| ONSITE | Full time
|[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

We enable The Internet of Things. Relayr is a well-funded and rapidly
expanding start-up. We have an extremely international and very friendly team
of 200 IoT experts in 8 cities across 4 countries on 2 continents!

Our IoT platform development is driven by our engineers and built using recent
technologies. We value good working relationships and engineers who stand up
for their ideas. Using our tools both internal and external integrators are
able to create valuable customer solutions.

We are currently looking for developers to join our teams either in Berlin,
Munich or US. Your outstanding passion for all things tech, combined with your
desire to solve our customer’s biggest challenges with innovative solutions
could make this the perfect job for you!

We'd love to hear from you! Take a look at our job postings and see what's
right for you.

Open Positions: Scala Developer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38)

NodeJS Developer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39)

QA Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37)

IT Administrator (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=68](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=68)

Senior Frontend Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=76](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=76)

Frontend Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=74](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=74)

Data Scientist (m/f) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=78](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=78)

Backend Developer (m/f) Python – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=81](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=81)

Check out our career page for other open positions at
[https://relayr.io/jobs/](https://relayr.io/jobs/)

Any questions? Don’t hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
kingarosa
Clipo Inc. | iOS Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE | Krakow, Poland

We are a US startup with an office in central Krakow, Poland. Our product -
Polyvibe (previously Polygram) is a new social app for the iOS platform. It is
quickly gaining traction and has enjoyed extensive media coverage. Outlets
such as TechCrunch, Yahoo Finance, Engadget or MIT Technology Review have
covered our app. The app leverages a deep neural network that analyses the
facial expressions of users browsing content. We developed this technology in-
house at a significant cost having undertaken a large scale training data
gathering operation. Anyone that posts content on Polyvibe knows how other
users react to it in addition to sophisticated anonymised statistics that
include viewers’ locations. This feedback loop creates an engaging experience
for which users return to the app. We are also making heavy use of ARKit.

[https://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/polygram-social-network-
po...](https://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/polygram-social-network-powered-
facial-000300033.html)
[https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/25/polygram](https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/25/polygram)
[https://www.engadget.com/2017/08/25/polygram-social-
network-...](https://www.engadget.com/2017/08/25/polygram-social-network-
facial-recognition/) [https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608748/the-next-
generatio...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608748/the-next-generation-
of-emoji-will-be-based-on-your-facial-expressions/)

We’re looking for an experienced iOS developer capable of independent work on
a complex project. A person that enjoys working in a team and is happy to
provide guidance to fellow team members. You value quality above all else and
your approach towards the product is pro-active.

Requirements: \- you’ve a passion for what you do and have contributed to the
iOS community in one way or another \- at least some of the native apps you
worked on are still in App Store \- you’ve lead a team or shared a significant
part of responsibility for a product’s development \- you’ve solid background
in design patterns \- you’re no stranger to UIKit’s intricacies,
multithreading and mobile databases \- you write testable code and unit tests
\- you’re a nice person and fun to work with

We offer:s \- ownership of the projects you work on \- ability to implement
your own ideas and improvements \- work in an international environment \- B2B
14-18k PLN, more for an outstanding candidate \- 26 days of paid holidays \-
flexible working hours

Contact: kinga.rosa@myclipo.com

------
ev_cord
Strava | San Francisco, CA and Denver, CO | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.strava.com](https://www.strava.com)

Strava is the social network for athletes. We’re a global community of
millions of runners, cyclists and triathletes, united by the camaraderie of
sport. Our website and mobile apps bring athletes together from all walks of
life and inspire them to unlock their potential – both as individuals and as
communities.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/strava](https://www.keyvalues.com/strava)

Our open positions: * Backend Software Engineer - Growth:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/strava/jobs/829180?ref=keyvalue...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/strava/jobs/829180?ref=keyvalues#.Wm6vWZM-
dTY)

* Data Infrastructure Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/strava/jobs/538898?ref=keyvalue...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/strava/jobs/538898?ref=keyvalues#.Wm6vWZM-dTY)

* Director of Engineering: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/strava/jobs/952832?ref=keyvalue...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/strava/jobs/952832?ref=keyvalues#.Wm6vWpM-dTY)

* Engineering Manager - Premium: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/strava/jobs/1000146?ref=keyvalu...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/strava/jobs/1000146?ref=keyvalues#.Wm6vWpM-dTY)

* Senior Software Engineer, Android: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/strava/jobs/945891?ref=keyvalue...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/strava/jobs/945891?ref=keyvalues#.Wm6vW5M-dTY)

* Senior Software Engineer, iOS: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/strava/jobs/201048?ref=keyvalue...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/strava/jobs/201048?ref=keyvalues#.Wm6vqZM-dTY)

* Senior Software Engineer, iOS: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/strava/jobs/948428?ref=keyvalue...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/strava/jobs/948428?ref=keyvalues#.Wm6vXJM-dTY)

* Senior Software Engineer, Web: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/strava/jobs/954754?ref=keyvalue...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/strava/jobs/954754?ref=keyvalues#.Wm6vXZM-dTY)

* Software Engineer, Android: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/strava/jobs/35616?ref=keyvalues...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/strava/jobs/35616?ref=keyvalues#.Wm6vXpM-dTY)

* Software Engineer- Metro: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/strava/jobs/837153?ref=keyvalue...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/strava/jobs/837153?ref=keyvalues#.Wm6vYZM-dTY)

------
ghigorange
Eaze | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.eaze.com](https://www.eaze.com)

Eaze provides safe, convenient and affordable access to marijuana. Our
technology connects hundreds of thousands of people with nearby dispensaries
to get marijuana delivered quickly, wherever they are.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/eaze](https://www.keyvalues.com/eaze)

Our open positions: * QA Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/900a6ca7-c5f8-4650-975d-829660f38...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/900a6ca7-c5f8-4650-975d-829660f38bdf?ref=keyvalues)

* Engineering Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/bca1d094-0b2c-45cb-9005-6728cf5a3...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/bca1d094-0b2c-45cb-9005-6728cf5a3184)

* Senior Android Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/a5e4f287-73d8-4dc6-af49-c2e73fde2...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/a5e4f287-73d8-4dc6-af49-c2e73fde2081?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Backend Developer - .Net: [https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/551084b5-493c-4323-b85e-39d6c9b99...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/551084b5-493c-4323-b85e-39d6c9b99339?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Backend Developer - Node.js: [https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/ceade85d-3d3f-45c5-b410-0665497c4...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/ceade85d-3d3f-45c5-b410-0665497c49d8?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/b98a0286-6dfa-45f6-9212-826b532c3...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/b98a0286-6dfa-45f6-9212-826b532c3a00?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Front End Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/82e5d883-70fa-412f-b743-f7f63e4e7...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/82e5d883-70fa-412f-b743-f7f63e4e702d?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior iOS Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/4ca30aac-4b71-4e79-97cb-53707f24b...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/4ca30aac-4b71-4e79-97cb-53707f24bdd0?ref=keyvalues)

* WordPress Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/89783468-b862-4116-8252-7f2dd95d8...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/89783468-b862-4116-8252-7f2dd95d8eed?ref=keyvalues)

* Data Analyst: [https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/75f8a710-4544-439b-a5dc-b9190c586...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/75f8a710-4544-439b-a5dc-b9190c58646e?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Our backend is a mix of an inherited .NET monolith and Node.js
microservices we’re carving out of the .NET stack. Our front-end websites are
written in React and Redux, and our native clients are written in React
Native.

------
kimdrip
Auth0 ([https://auth0.com/](https://auth0.com/)) | Seattle - Buenos Aires -
Remote | Full-time | Engineering

Auth0 is a Series C/285 employee company with major growth plans for 2018. Our
vision is to provide the simplest and most secure identity platform for
developers, to make the internet safer. Ultimately, we strive for an internet
with fewer passwords. We're looking for people to join us on this journey.

Open jobs:

Engineer, Appliance Tooling and Infrastructure:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/8758ef5f-9a65-469f-b927-21502b52...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/8758ef5f-9a65-469f-b927-21502b52f4e9?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Engineer, Auth0 Extend:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/275630d9-158f-427d-904e-d522e52c...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/275630d9-158f-427d-904e-d522e52ca6b2?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Engineer, Core Runtime:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/43085e35-7650-49a9-8ca4-755ae670...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/43085e35-7650-49a9-8ca4-755ae670a1fc?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Engineer, Developer Experience (DX):
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/d82db161-b69b-4a59-bcb6-8aecf9bf...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/d82db161-b69b-4a59-bcb6-8aecf9bf6706?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Engineer, Multifactor and Anomaly Detection:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5a2d98a7-9bf1-4797-ae9a-f21dae11...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5a2d98a7-9bf1-4797-ae9a-f21dae11fae7?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Lead Engineer, Multifactor and Anomaly Detection:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/acfbd95d-c0de-4e61-b97a-faddd496...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/acfbd95d-c0de-4e61-b97a-faddd496adb7?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Lead Engineer, Observability:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/358c8176-c1bf-44fe-812e-d5b2dede...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/358c8176-c1bf-44fe-812e-d5b2dede5052?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Our hiring process is documented here: [https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-
engineers/](https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-engineers/)

We are a remote-first company and every year we organize a company offsite.
Below are some pictures from our 2017 offsite in Cancun. 2018 will be in
Panama, we hope to see you there!: •
[https://twitter.com/woloski/status/892051882289528832](https://twitter.com/woloski/status/892051882289528832)
•
[https://twitter.com/woloski/status/891357637283131392](https://twitter.com/woloski/status/891357637283131392)

------
gguevara
ResearchGate | Berlin, Germany | Visa | Onsite
[https://www.researchgate.net/about](https://www.researchgate.net/about)
[https://github.com/researchgate](https://github.com/researchgate)

Our tech stack: Java, PHP, Javascript (React/Redux), Python, Mobile (iOS/React
Native), PostgreSQL, MongoDB, HBase, SolrCloud, Hadoop (Hive, Map/Reduce,
Flink), ActiveMQ, Kafka You'll be working in a fast-paced environment where
code is written, tested and shipped continuously. Our engineering team is
passionate about building maintainable, scalable web applications that are
constantly optimized to meet the needs of our users.

ResearchGate is the professional network for scientists. The network was
founded in 2008 by the physicians Dr. Ijad Madisch and Dr. Sören Hofmayer
along with computer specialist Horst Fickenscher. Nine years later, 13 million
researchers and scientists connect on ResearchGate, and make research open to
all. The company has completed four rounds of financing, and investors include
Benchmark, Founders Fund, Wellcome Trust, Goldman Sachs Investment Partners,
and Bill Gates.

We are looking for:

Engineering Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/28e6afff-1598-4834-be9e-d...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/28e6afff-1598-4834-be9e-da9f65558112?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Senior Software Engineer, Frontend & Responsive UIs:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/4508d2de-f04a-4028-961a-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/4508d2de-f04a-4028-961a-9004ed04cd5b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Senior Software Engineer, PHP:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/d0a08e0e-ea3d-40ec-9135-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/d0a08e0e-ea3d-40ec-9135-bc533b5ff12a?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Technical Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/40f70924-36d0-4b02-9f3a-5...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/40f70924-36d0-4b02-9f3a-5fc6a67ed42b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Senior UX Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/ee224fb3-d668-437b-8920-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/ee224fb3-d668-437b-8920-b99cd948fbcd?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

More on our careers page:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers](https://www.researchgate.net/careers)

------
NewsNow
Head of Digital Product | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time, permanent
Designer/Developer | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time, permanent Web
Developers / Full Stack Developers / News Algorithm Developers / Back End
Software Engineers | NewsNow.co.uk | 100% remote (UK residents only) | Full-
time, permanent

We are a top ten UK media publisher, with a website loved by millions: a
technology company at heart with industry-leading success metrics propelled by
a highly experienced multi-disciplinary engineering team that can afford to
run lean. Which means today, we offer all the excitement and agility of a
start-up, but with the stability and benefits of an established business —
we’re still a company where everyone gets to make a massive impact!

Our mission: to democratise and disrupt the market for news. Today, we have
major plans for growth, both here in the UK and abroad, and to create even
more social capital out of what has been an extremely successful platform:
through increased editorial direction, curating credible but independent
journalism, as well as through computational approaches to identifying the
best news to show our users.

We currently have these opportunities:

\- As a /Head of Digital Product/, you’ll take over from our CEO in keeping
all our development efforts incredibly well organised and delivering the
vision. You’ll grasp our strategic vision, consult with stakeholders to
prioritise and specify desired developments, and co-ordinate the work of our
agile development team to balance our editorial, development and commercial
goals and deliver them with maximum efficiency.

\- As a /Designer/Developer/, you’ll be responsible for designing all aspects
of the website UI and brand, and work closely with Head of Digital Product and
senior management on the biggest redesign of our homepage in 20 years. You
will be working with Adobe Creative Suite, JavaScript, CSS3, SASS, HTML5,
Responsive Web Design, progressive enhancement and feature detection.

\- As a /Fully Remote Web Developer/, you’ll write the logic that drives the
UI, and integrate new UI with back-end data. You’ll also work on a wide array
of other UI/UX, SEO, and content integration challenges.

\- As a /Fully Remote Full Stack Developer/, you’ll be expected to contribute
authoritatively towards product development projects throughout the entire
software stack: from database and infrastructure installation and
configuration, through writing business logic and prototyping website
presentation, to developing our bespoke programmatic advertising technologies.

\- As a /Fully Remote News Algorithm Developer/, you’ll develop automated
curation algorithms that will produce the content for a new homepage format.

\- As a /Fully Remote Back End Software Engineer/, your projects will largely
be server-side. You will bring a sophisticated approach to problem solving,
finding ways to achieve objectives while addressing scalability challenges and
security concerns.

All London positions are based at our centrally-located head office. All fully
remote roles are open to UK residents only.

If you think you’re a fit for any of these roles, please apply online.
[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
aembleton
BookingGo (part of booking.com) | Java and Node Developers | Manchester, UK |
[https://www.booking.com/](https://www.booking.com/) | ONSITE

BookingGo is a newly formed part of booking.com. We used to be called
Rentalcars and Rideways but have recently become part of booking.com We are
focusing on ground transportation - that is car hire, taxis buses and trains.
We're using Java 8, Spring MVC, React, Camel and AWS.

We are hiring:

\- Data Scientist ([http://grnh.se/agsleu1](http://grnh.se/agsleu1))

\- DevOps Engineer ([http://grnh.se/wje4ts1](http://grnh.se/wje4ts1))

\- Engineering Manager ([http://grnh.se/y4cihx1](http://grnh.se/y4cihx1))

\- Frontend, Senior and Lead Software Engineers
([http://grnh.se/fa46ub1](http://grnh.se/fa46ub1)),
([http://grnh.se/w2iatn1](http://grnh.se/w2iatn1)) and
([http://grnh.se/jsh3ia1](http://grnh.se/jsh3ia1))

\- Senior and Lead Infrastructure Engineer
([http://grnh.se/ri12pu1](http://grnh.se/ri12pu1)) and
([http://grnh.se/h83x7r1](http://grnh.se/h83x7r1))

\- Senior Network Engineer ([http://grnh.se/3fwx0e1](http://grnh.se/3fwx0e1))

\- UX Designer, Senior, Lead and Researcher
([http://grnh.se/s8m43c1](http://grnh.se/s8m43c1)),
([http://grnh.se/431fy01](http://grnh.se/431fy01)),
([http://grnh.se/l0xcfo1](http://grnh.se/l0xcfo1)) and
([http://grnh.se/dvhupg1](http://grnh.se/dvhupg1))

\- Senior Programmatic Trader
([http://grnh.se/eu2bqk1](http://grnh.se/eu2bqk1))

\- Software Engineer, Graduate, Senior, Lead and Principal
([http://grnh.se/72r0yc1](http://grnh.se/72r0yc1)),
([http://grnh.se/cahslw1](http://grnh.se/cahslw1)),
([http://grnh.se/wij7m51](http://grnh.se/wij7m51)),
([http://grnh.se/ewlub51](http://grnh.se/ewlub51)) and
([http://grnh.se/hgs75x1](http://grnh.se/hgs75x1))

\- Test Engineer and Senior ([http://grnh.se/1b3fv01](http://grnh.se/1b3fv01))
and ([http://grnh.se/6dkrxv1](http://grnh.se/6dkrxv1))

\- Technical Architect ([http://grnh.se/o2t8fr1](http://grnh.se/o2t8fr1))

As you can see from the number of different positions that we are advertising,
we are rapidly expanding.

If you are interested, please email me on arthurembleton@rideways.com or apply
through our jobs board at [http://grnh.se/qxar6m1](http://grnh.se/qxar6m1)
where you can see all of the jobs currently available across BookingGo

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Software Engineer | San Francisco & Pleasanton, CA | Onsite,
10xgenomics.com

We're a biotech company developing novel software, biochemical, and
microfluidic systems to help scientists gain understanding of the mechanisms
behind cancer, the immune system, and our many different cells. We're looking
to grow our software team of currently six engineers (including myself) to
support the rapid adoption of our technology. Scientists are really excited
about our technology as evidenced by the company seeing $71 million in revenue
in 2017, which was more than double the revenue in 2016. We're also looking to
double our revenue again in 2018.

You can read about (and run if you'd like) our massively parallel pipelines as
well as our visualization software at
[https://support.10xgenomics.com/](https://support.10xgenomics.com/). We
manage our pipelines with Go, develop analysis code using the NumPy/SciPy
stack, and drive our front-end applications with React/Redux. No previous
biological experience is required; we have plenty of computational biologists
here to handle that, but if you're interested, you're more than welcome to
learn! You'll work with a group of engineers that are alums of YC, MIT,
Harvard, Caltech, Google, Facebook, and more.

We're currently hiring for several software roles including generalists, UI
engineers, and QA engineers. Our computational biology group is also always
looking for bioinformaticians who are experienced with NGS, and our company is
always looking for scientists and engineers (hardware included). Here are some
of the job postings we have up, but feel free to email me if you think you're
a good fit for another role.

\- Software Engineer: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software-engineer/)

\- Senior UI Engineer: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-ui-
engineer/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-ui-engineer/)

\- Senior Software Engineer: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-
software-engineer...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer/)

\- Software QA Engineer - [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software-
quality-enginee...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software-quality-
engineer/)

Just a note that we do have an office in San Francisco even though the
listings only specify Pleasanton. Our full page of job listings can be found
at [http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/).
Please reach out if you're interested in working on high impact, genomic-scale
big data problems using modern software development or even if you just want
to chat. You can reach me at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com or @kevinwuhoo.

------
stacksharekane
StackShare | Full-time | San Francisco
[https://stackshare.io/stackshare/stackshare](https://stackshare.io/stackshare/stackshare)

We’re on a mission to create the best place for engineers to figure out how to
piece together their tech stack. Our vision is to transform the way that all
SaaS tools and infrastructure are bought and sold.

Open roles:

\- Front-End Engineer (React + Rails) -
[https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/186787-front-end-react-
soft...](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/186787-front-end-react-soft..).

\- Back-End Engineer - [https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/186795-software-
engineer-ba...](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/186795-software-engineer-
ba..).

\- Developer Evangelist - [https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/86973-developer-
evangelist](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/86973-developer-evangelist)

We're a small distributed team of 7 that recently closed our Series A and
we're building out a core local presence here in SF. Our Stack:
Ruby/Rails/React/PostgreSQL
[https://stackshare.io/stackshare](https://stackshare.io/stackshare).
[https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/09/developer-social-
network-s...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/09/developer-social-network-
stackshare-raises-5-2-million-from-e-ventures/)

How we work:

Every engineer owns and is responsible for the products they build (e.g. Stack
News). Before writing any code, the engineer tagged to the product writes a
blog post announcing it to the StackShare community. From there, they spec out
the product in detail and get feedback from at least one other engineer. Once
the initial version of the product is built they ship it to a small group of
beta testers, gather feedback, and iterate. Once the product has shipped to
production, this engineer is then responsible for monitoring the metrics that
matter for this product and iterating to improve it. Since we're building a
product for engineers, we believe in letting our engineers work on things that
interest them and giving them ownership over these products.

Interview process:

Phone Screen -> Technical Homework -> Technical Interviews -> Product
Interviews -> Offer!

Check out our careers page:
[https://stackshare.io/careers](https://stackshare.io/careers) Apply via
AngelList or email us at careers+HN@stackshare.io - if you're emailing us
please include your resume and/or LinkedIn profile URL!

------
kylixz
Chesapeake Technology Intl. ([http://ctic-inc.com/](http://ctic-inc.com/)) |
Software Engineer (Any level) | Full-time, U.S. Only | Camarillo, Santa
Barbara, Denver, NoVA, SoMD, REMOTE We are looking for software engineers.
We're predominantly a JVM shop distributed around the country. The culture is
flexible and supports staying current in your career -- for example, many of
us have attended conferences like StrangeLoop, have subscriptions to ACM or
Safari Books, or have pursued graduate programs with CTI's assistance. We
won't whiteboard you. Check out our interview process here by searching for
"Chesapeake Technology": [https://github.com/poteto/hiring-without-
whiteboards](https://github.com/poteto/hiring-without-whiteboards) CTI is
building the next-generation cyber and electronic warfare platform comprising
hardware, firmware, software, and user interfaces. We are a rapidly growing
company, with remote work policies and flexible schedules. We offer
competitive salaries and an excellent benefits package. CTI's platform extends
beyond Electronic Warfare-related hardware and software. Data management, from
collection to transfer to storage and analysis, is a critical element in
transforming information into actionable and intuitive visual intelligence.
The mid-level Software Engineer is a position that will work as part of a team
to architect, implement, and deploy innovative technologies to support both
military and commercial users. We strive to use the right technology for a
given problem and foster a learning environment.

Sample projects:

* Architect and build a cutting edge platform of APIs and services for desktop, mobile, and web applications to control airborne UAV payloads.

* Architect a system to allow 3rd parties providing services such as computer-aided vision, machine learning, and data analysis to have access to customer controlled information securely

* Build the service that ingests streams of data from various sensors in real-time and correlates with other feeds

* Build out a data warehouse to analyze large amounts of telemetry and sensor data

* Create immersive 3D visualizations for cyber security and radio frequency domains.

If you are interested, please apply to any of the locations closest to you:

Santa Barbara, CA -
[https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=3&source=ycomb...](https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=3&source=ycombinator)

Camarillo, CA -
[https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=5&source=ycomb...](https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=5&source=ycombinator)

California, MD -
[https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=7&source=ycomb...](https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=7&source=ycombinator)

Sterling, VA -
[https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=6&source=ycomb...](https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=6&source=ycombinator)

Denver, CO -
[https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4&source=ycomb...](https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4&source=ycombinator)

Thanks!

------
jgrasso
Rover | Seattle, WA | Onsite | Full-Time |
[https://www.rover.com](https://www.rover.com)

We’re your rainy-day-dog-walkers. Your every-day-belly-rubbers. Your middle-
of-the-night-pee-breakers. Because we get it—your dog is family. And when you
can’t be there, you can trust us keep your dog happy, healthy, and sweet as
ever. But it’s not just about dog love. Rover is also an award-winning
technology business committed to making pet care safe, easy, and affordable so
that everyone can experience the unconditional love of a dog.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/rover](https://www.keyvalues.com/rover)

Our open positions: * Engineering Manager, Sitter Experience and Operational
Efficiency:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/4035065f-47cf-479d-8eb5-47ca6049...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/4035065f-47cf-479d-8eb5-47ca60492fc6?ref=keyvalues)

* Lead Development Support Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/63c3aba4-d52e-4d6d-a337-9b2e2c42...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/63c3aba4-d52e-4d6d-a337-9b2e2c4203d7?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Data Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/a5f5b3de-c8c5-4606-92c3-817b01a5...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/a5f5b3de-c8c5-4606-92c3-817b01a57e9a?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - Dog Walking: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/9d25936e-a560-4981-a258-b517b82c...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/9d25936e-a560-4981-a258-b517b82c690e?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - Payments and Accounting: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/053e4ef2-2696-4d31-b0f9-b421e579...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/053e4ef2-2696-4d31-b0f9-b421e579178e?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - Platform Performance and Stability: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/73309a52-eb53-4538-b2a0-1873c3fa...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/73309a52-eb53-4538-b2a0-1873c3faf4a0?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - Search: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/8e3e6307-7106-4c3c-aa77-7992330e...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/8e3e6307-7106-4c3c-aa77-7992330e523b?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - Sitter Experience: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/54136563-3a58-4115-a550-682eb7aa...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/54136563-3a58-4115-a550-682eb7aa050b?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - Sitter Experience: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/af9f5af2-25ef-4ddb-b2aa-888fa97d...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/af9f5af2-25ef-4ddb-b2aa-888fa97dd370?ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Platform Performance and Stability: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/98e5805e-43c1-4adc-80dd-6656eab7...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/98e5805e-43c1-4adc-80dd-6656eab72f16?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Python, Django, React, Redux, MySQL, Postgres SQL

------
mwadams
Endjin | UK | Azure | [https://endjin.com](https://endjin.com)

Do you think you would like to come and explore what is happening in data,
analytics and business transformation with us in 2018?

Are you the kind of person that just can't leave a question unanswered? Do you
really want to know how things work, and share that knowledge with your team
and the wider community? Do you understand how people and technology can come
together to craft something special, each reshaping the other?

Endjin are hiring developers at all levels, from apprentices to seniors, to
work on exciting projects with clients from all over the world, in verticals
from retail to financial services, utilities and media.

We build modern data platforms in the cloud, and use them to help businesses
adopt machine learning, data science, and automation.

We work with fascinating new technologies like Service Fabric, Reactor, Cosmos
DB, and Data Lake to develop novel software architecture at the boundaries of
hyperscale computing, for our clients, our own internal IP, and partners like
Microsoft.

We increase our value by using our products, blueprints and library of
intellectual property, sharing the benefit with our clients and partners.

We value life-long learning and an eye for quality. We will help you to find
the best learning techniques, tools, and team-working, so that you can achieve
your potential, and deliver the best value to our clients; while balancing
your personal goals and home life.

Our employees have a mutual respect, regardless of where they are in their
career. Ideas are developed by the whole team, from interns to seniors.

Equally, our clients pass the "nice to work for" test (and usually do so with
flying colours). As part of that, we try to understand the ethical
implications of the work we undertake. We seek to do the best we can for each
other, for our profession, clients, and for the world at large. With no
external investors, endjin has been built as a sustainable, lifelong business:
we are a company to retire out of, not exit at the expense of the employees.

You can work remotely from anywhere in the UK, and we hold meet-ups in London
on a regular basis. You design your ideal working environment, and we will
make it happen together.

Apart from a real passion for learning, you probably dream in data - how it
can be represented, handled, secured and manipulated. A bit of maths improves
your day. You know a couple of programming languages pretty well (we do a lot
of C# and Typescript, but you may know R, or Python too). You love working
with other people, but value the opportunity to spend time in your own head,
thinking things through.

You can learn more about our projects at
[https://endjin.com](https://endjin.com), see a video about our career
development pathways
[https://vimeo.com/200191869](https://vimeo.com/200191869) or read our blog
[https://blogs.endjin.com](https://blogs.endjin.com)

Contact us on hello-at-endjin-dot-com if you think this looks like a good
opportunity for you.

------
silent1mezzo
G Adventures | Toronto, Canada | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.gadventures.com](https://www.gadventures.com)

G Adventures has been a world leader and innovator in sustainable adventure
travel since 1990. We invite you to explore a world of tours infused with
inspiration and excitement that will take you off the beaten track into the
real heart of the destination. Our approach to travel provides small groups
and independent travellers the rare opportunity to connect with nature and
local cultures.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/g-adventures](https://www.keyvalues.com/g-adventures)

Here are our open roles:

\- Android Developer, Customer Systems:
[https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-
details/android...](https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-
details/android-mobile-developer4/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Full Stack Developer, Customer Systems:
[https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-details/full-
st...](https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-details/full-stack-
developer-customer-systems2/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Intermediate Full Stack Developer:
[https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-
details/interme...](https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-
details/intermediate-full-stack-developer1/?ref=keyvalues)

\- iOS Developer, Customer Systems:
[https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-details/ios-
mob...](https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-details/ios-mobile-
developer3/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Systems Integration Engineer:
[https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-
details/systems...](https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-
details/systems-integration-engineer1/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Website Systems Manager, Customer Systems:
[https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-
details/website...](https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-
details/website-systems-manager-customer-systems/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: We’re primarily a Python shop, using Django for our websites. We
also have a few services written in Go and have started to build out our front
ends using React. We use Github to host our code, Jenkins (for now) to
automate our tests, and right now most of our applications and code live in
VMs in a Colo just outside of Toronto. We’re in the process of transitioning
to AWS. Other common technologies we use are Postgres (primary DBs), Redis
(cache and key/value store), RabbitMQ (messaging broker) and Celery (task
queue).

~~~
nplusplus
I work with most of the tech stack you have listed (Python, Django, some
React, Redis, RabbitMQ, Celery, MySQL) but still a junior (~1 year exp), any
plans on hiring on juniors/should I still apply despite qualifications falling
short?

~~~
silent1mezzo
Absolutely apply. I've been trying to find people with Django/React exp and am
hiring at all levels (despite it saying intermediate).

------
nosh
HealthRhythms | Backend Engineer, Full-Stack Engineer & Data Scientist | New
York City | ONSITE

At HealthRhythms [[http://healthrhythms.com](http://healthrhythms.com)] we are
working to make it easy to measure and care for everyone’s mental health. Our
products leverage real-time mobile measurements with data analysis and
modeling to create truly personalized just-in-time interventions. We are
helping people and their clinicians detect and characterize their mental
health from passively available data from their mobile phones.

We are funded by the NIH as well as seed investors, and we work with
researchers, hospital/healthsystems, as well as pharma companies. You can read
a recent news article here:
[http://www.mobihealthnews.com/content/healthrhythms-
behavior...](http://www.mobihealthnews.com/content/healthrhythms-behavioral-
health-platform-snags-21m-nih)

We're looking for independent thinkers who care deeply about the problems
we're solving. Our mission is to redefine not only how we measure and treat
mental illness, but how we optimize wellbeing as a whole. If being one of the
first 10 employees at a promising startup in healthcare sounds exciting to
you, please get in touch.

Positions:

Backend Engineer (Python, AWS) - Our backend runs on AWS, is primarily built
in Python, and uses services such as AWS Lambda, DynamoDB, RedShift, etc. We
are looking for someone who is well versed in both Python and AWS.
Responsibilities will involve automating and scaling our current data
pipeline, as well continuing to build out our data capture and data analytics
capabilities.

Details are here: [https://healthrhythms.com/jobs/backend-engineer-
jan-2018.pdf](https://healthrhythms.com/jobs/backend-engineer-jan-2018.pdf)

Full-Stack Engineer - We are additionally looking for an engineer that can
help with both our front and backend. We have a set of web dashboards that
researchers and clinicians use to view and interact with the data we capture.
Our dashboards use Angular (though we are considering moving to React) and our
backend is built with Python. You'll be responsible for building out our
dashboard capabilities and helping implement the APIs and infrastructure
(built on AWS) used to power the dashboards. Depending on your skill set (e.g.
more backend focussed) there are similarities with the Backend Engineer
position posted above

Details are here: [https://healthrhythms.com/jobs/full-stack-engineer-
jan-2018....](https://healthrhythms.com/jobs/full-stack-engineer-jan-2018.pdf)

Data Scientist - We are looking for a mid or senior level data scientist to
help drive our efforts in data analysis and machine learning. Primary
responsibilities will include analyzing our sensor data to better charecterize
patients' behavioral patterns, and developing algorithms for personalized
just-in-time interventions to assist patients whose mental health is
deteriorating.

Details are here: [https://healthrhythms.com/jobs/data-scientist-
jan-2018.pdf](https://healthrhythms.com/jobs/data-scientist-jan-2018.pdf)

Email us your resume and tell us a bit about yourself at
jobs@healthrhythms.com

We're looking forward to hearing from you!

------
manoa
Envoy | All types of software engineering jobs | San Francisco, CA | Full-time
| ONSITE, REMOTE | [https://envoy.com/](https://envoy.com/)

San Francisco, CA - SOMA Distributed - we have 1/3rd of our team working full-
time remotely.

Continental US time zones preferred so we can easily collaborate. Visa
transfers ok and we support new green cards. New visas only if
straightforward.

[https://envoy.com/jobs/](https://envoy.com/jobs/) Apply here!
[https://goo.gl/hs2m7P](https://goo.gl/hs2m7P)

Envoy is on a mission to make the office feel effortless. We create technology
that does its job, so people can focus on theirs. For us, it started with the
front desk. Signing in with paper and pen used to be the norm, but Envoy set a
new standard. It’s simple: Now, visitors everywhere are signing in on iPads.

To date, Envoy has helped our customers like Slack, Box, Github and Pinterest
welcome over 21 million visitors in more than five thousand offices worldwide.
But visitor management is just the beginning: We’re building a world where you
know instantly when packages are delivered; where your office unlocks securely
and automatically when you arrive; where you can book a meeting room simply by
walking through the door.

If this world sounds exciting, we'd love for you to help us build it.

We’re always looking for our next great teammate. Our team is a mix of product
engineers creating beautiful, finely polished experiences and folks focusing
on scale, reliability, security, and performance. Challenging the status quo
of workplace technology is a big problem with almost every type of technical
challenge, so we look for fully-formed engineers that love solving problems
and finding the best tools for the job.

Our stack is built on PostgreSQL, Redis, Elixir, Ruby, Javascript (Ember,js,
React Native), and a few more things and we’re currently hosted on Heroku with
some AWS (mostly Lambda), though we are constantly reevaluating as we scale.

We value being a top-notch organization with a strong engineering-driven
culture, and have the same high standards with our code, systems, and people.
We value learning and growth (and not being bored) and hire diverse, well-
rounded, communicative people we can envision being friends with and trusting.
Our projects tend to be 2 engineers max, so trust and accountability is
required for us to work. Also helps us keep processes & overhead low. We
appreciate that we've built a reasonably-sized, high-powered team so far (61
employees including 29 engineers) and are always striving to be the best place
to work we can be.

If this sings to you, come join us!

------
ianlogan
Drop Technologies Inc |
[https://www.earnwithdrop.com](https://www.earnwithdrop.com) | Toronto, ON,
Canada | ONSITE Full-time

Drop’s vision is to make life more rewarding. We are the first intelligent
mobile rewards platform. Our community of members earn rewards for shopping
with brands and retailers they love. Drop curates relevant offers and rewards
based on everyday spending.

Headquartered in Toronto, Drop is building the next generation loyalty product
for the US and Canada. We’re a consumer-led product with over 600,000+ users
and growing. Loyalty is a $40 billion+ market which we’re disrupting with a
strong focus on design, user experience, and engineering. We’re executing fast
with plans to grow the team throughout 2018.

Our approach to development and collaboration welcomes engineers whom are full
stack and/or specialize in a particular domain (frontend, backend, data, etc).
We operate at all levels of the stack: building mobile-first apps with
technologies like React Native to deliver elegant UIs, scaling highly
parallelized APIs and banking integrations to get a 360-degree view of user
spending habits and share of wallet, developing data infrastructure to deliver
insights and enable the business to efficiently drive impact, and more.

Open Positions:

\- Software Engineer, Frontend:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/487DCA8662](https://drop.workable.com/j/487DCA8662)

\- Software Engineer, Backend:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/98E65D7012](https://drop.workable.com/j/98E65D7012)

\- Software Engineer, Full Stack:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/B94E9E6EF6](https://drop.workable.com/j/B94E9E6EF6)

\- Software Engineer, Data Infrastructure:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/616BA65EF2](https://drop.workable.com/j/616BA65EF2)

\- Product Manager:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/254797A4B6](https://drop.workable.com/j/254797A4B6)

\- Product Designer:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/70F90FA0A4](https://drop.workable.com/j/70F90FA0A4)

Tech Stack:

\- React Native, Rails/Ruby, Postgres, Redshift, Airflow, Docker, Kubernetes

If this sounds interesting, please reach out to me directly: ian [@]
earnwithdrop [dot] com or apply directly at:
[https://www.earnwithdrop.com/pages/careers](https://www.earnwithdrop.com/pages/careers)

------
jocatalin
Container Solutions | Amsterdam, Berlin, London, Zurich | ONSITE | FULLTIME |
container-solutions.com

We help clients build confidence with cloud technologies and transition to
microservices. We work with cloud native vendors on next-generation open-
source tools. We're growing our Amsterdam (HQ) and Zurich offices and creating
new engineering teams in Berlin and London. We are hiring for potential, not
for skills.

We are looking currently for:

Cloud Native engineers (all offices)

Background in development or operations with some experience in microservices,
CI/CD, technologies like Docker, Kubernetes, Mesos, cloud (AWS, Google,
Azure), cloud automation and provisioning (Terraform, Ansible, Cloud Formation
etc). We value consultancy skills and community work (open-source projects,
meetups and conference talks, blogging).

Expect mainly short-term projects (2-4 months) mostly delivered from our
offices. We automate the infrastructure of our customers and deploy on top of
it orchestration layers for running apps and data. We work in small self-
managed teams that take full responsibility for the projects. We're not
tech/cloud service resellers, we mix the best open-source tools and services
that make sense for the project.

All our engineers are encouraged to share their knowledge at conferences and
within the company. We consider ourselves a continuous learning company.
Switching between projects/roles/offices is possible and quite common.

Front-End Developer (Amsterdam)

Create beautiful and usable interfaces and are especially interested in
building GUIs for distributed systems. Should have an affinity with design
thinking and from the beginning, are expected to lead ideation sessions and
have interest in backend development.

HR Coordinator (Amsterdam) Sales Executives (Amsterdam)

We're active in the open-source area via meetups (Docker, Rust, Nix, Software
Circus), conferences (our own conference in Amsterdam:
[http://www.softwarecircus.io/](http://www.softwarecircus.io/) ), workshops,
code (Minimesos:
[https://github.com/ContainerSolutions/minimesos](https://github.com/ContainerSolutions/minimesos)
), books (Using Docker:
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920035671.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920035671.do)
)

Apply here: [http://container-solutions.com/careers/](http://container-
solutions.com/careers/) Read about our culture here: [http://container-
solutions.com/space-beyond-culture/](http://container-solutions.com/space-
beyond-culture/)

------
alasano
Coveo | Product Specialist - Technical Support | Montreal & Quebec City,
Canada | Full-time, ONSITE

The Support Specialist’s mission is not only to fix things, it’s also to be
THE specialists of the Coveo product. You will know everything there is to
know about our software in all of its different forms and use this knowledge
not just to help, but also to direct, advise and offer suggestions to
customers, partners and colleagues. As an essential part of Coveo, you'll be
surrounded by a team of exceptionally talented people who won't hesitate to
help you when you need it and you'll be proud to return the favour.

What does your day look like?:

* A morning scrum meeting with the team to go over support incidents and requests on which you need a fresh pair of eyes

* A Web meeting with a colleague from R&D and you solved an incident for a customer. Way to go!

* Show the team how you did it by writing an article in our internal knowledge base (do you know KCS? If not, you will!)

You are passionate about technology, web development and bilingual? In
addition, you have knowledge of JS, JQuery, CSS and HTML and you are a fan of
Linux? But you also love working with people and ensure clients the maximum
satisfaction by identifying, analyzing and correcting problems they report.

While we offer all the perks people come to expect of a job (great new
offices, top of the line equipment, competitive salaries and insurance,
unlimited cappucinos and snacks, nerf gun battles), we think the best part
about working with us is simply being excited about going to work every day.
On a day to day basis you'll continually face interesting challenges, have
great autonomy and you'll be able to bring your ideas to the table knowing
that your team genuinely wants to hear them.

Coveo is positioned as the top leader for Insight Engines in Gartner's 2017
Magic Quadrant ([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-
for...](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-for-insight-
engines/)). We're growing quickly and hiring talented, passionate developers
to join our worldclass team. Our Montreal offices are brand new
([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-
home/](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-home/)) and we've also
rebuilt our entire Quebec City office to accomodate all our new hires in a
great environment.

Interview Process: phone screen - interview - tech test - offer.

To get in touch : aasanovic@coveo.com or simply take a look and apply here
[http://careers.coveo.com/open-positions](http://careers.coveo.com/open-
positions)

------
59243
Expensify - Portland, OR, San Francisco, CA - Full Stack Engineer,
Infrastructure Engineer, Mobile Engineer

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
“expense reports that don’t suck!” (Google “expensify” to read more.) We’re
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren’s call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it’s not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won’t need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn’t a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month and work
incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We’ve done Cambodia, Thailand,
Turkey, Croatia, Portugal and Uruguay. Our most recent trip was Uruguay in
January, where do you want to go next?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We’re going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you’re going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way (or if not, shoot as an email
anyways!). You can instantly visualize solutions to problems big and small.
Your code is always clean, well commented, has good nomenclature and
indentation. You can switch on a dime between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not because you know them all, but because
you’re the sort of person who can just pick it up and figure it out. If you’re
this sort of person, you’ll know what I mean. If not, then this position isn’t
for you. And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got this far, nothing
I can do would stop you from applying. That’s a problem because while I know
you are awesome, it’s actually really hard and time consuming to find you in
the midst of the literally hundreds of other applications I get from everyone
else. So this is where I’m going to ask my first favor: can you make it really
easy and obvious how great you are, so I don’t accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com](http://we.are.expensify.com)) or email us at
jobs@expensify.com. We are excited to hear from you!

------
optile
optile in Munich, Germany (noremote (well, a little bit of remote work is
already possible), fulltime) - Java, React.JS, Internal IT Sysadmin

[https://www.optile.net/en/company/job-
offers/](https://www.optile.net/en/company/job-offers/)

optile is creating an open payment gateway that solves the pain involved in
taking international payments and taking a lot of different payment methods in
many different countries. We do this through a REST/JSON API, a well thought-
out architecture and intricate knowledge of the payment systems that govern
all of our life. We are growing fast and are executing a huge opportunity for
the company with a number of big name customers now in the pipeline.

We have a very diverse team (over 20 nationalities) consisting of 50+ people.

I (the person posting this) have just recently taken on the responsibility of
CTO and was positively surprised by the culture I already found in the
existing team. I am now continuing to foster it. optile is firmly based on
mutual respect, hiring smart people and getting out of their way (aka taking
responsibility), honest feedback and transparency. Work here is challenging,
but also fun and I personally focus on creating a team of happy humans who
build great software. We pay competitive wages and have a good track record of
providing incentives through equity for all employees. There are free soft
drinks, beer, coffee and fruit.

We do have remote positions available in building payment method adapters, as
the adapter team is the one that has most experience and the cultural tenets
to work remotely, but the core team and the company is still local to Munich.
One thing can lead to another, though.

That said, we are looking for: \- Java developers of all kinds (junior,
senior, you name it). The adapter developer position mentioned above needs
more of a "senior" profile. \- ReactJS/Redux/ReactNative developers (junior,
senior, you name it) \- Internal IT Administrator (preferably a generalist
with an interest in everything and experience in structuring heterogeneous
systems and herding cats) \- Quality Assurance Lead (big focus on automation,
but also taking a holistic view of the end-to-end product experience)

We are also looking for candidates in "not typically HackerNews" positions. We
have openings for working students and in marketing and sales.

Experience with MongoDB, Spring, PostgreSQL, Lodash, D3.js, Vertx, perhaps a
little bit of OSGi (yeah, we know, we're moving away from it), a good
understanding of cryptography, previous payment experience, risk models and
machine learning are all a plus.

If anything of the above sounds good to you, please click the above link and
send us your CV :).

~~~
4fath
vertx gives you async and none-blocking operation ability. actually it is
focusing these kind of solutions so you run different verticles on your osgi
containers ?

so in chaos case, if an osgi bundle fails over but a verticle did not complete
yet its process(lets say, handling a request over tcp or http) how you are
handle this situation?

and one more question which tech you will choose over osgi bundles? java9
modular systems or microservices or completely different solution i just
wonder

------
workatsplunk
Software Engineer @ Splunk (splunk.com) | SF, San Jose, Vancouver, UK (pretty
much everywhere -- just ask) | ONSITE | Full-time

HI! We need you to help us take the SH outta IT.

Is big data your muse? Is it something that engages you? Gives you a sense of
accomplishment? Splunk is a personal Google for your data. Customers index
terrabytes of data -- EACH. Everyday thousands of us help build the BIG DATA
future. Come join us, build a career and that future.

Responsibilities: You'll investigate, tear apart, and rebuild server code.
Customers come to our team when they have serious issues and need engineering
changes to resolve them. Sometimes the issues are easy (don't run splunk on a
3,200 RPM disk) and then they can get serious (there's a kernel bug we need to
work around).

There are a lot of moving parts and if you take joy being the colossus that
rises above it all and saving the day, then email us your resume!

We use C++, JavaScript, NodeJS, & Python, our platform is deployed in AWS,
around the world, and underwater.

ps: We also need Product Managers/PM! SOMEONE has to tell us what to build!!!

Email workatsplunk@gmail.com

~~~
dang
Please don't use visual gimmicks in the posts here. I'm sorry to say that I
took out your ASCII pony, but think of the arms race it could lead to.

~~~
workatsplunk
:'(

We're a passionate bunch at Splunk and this ad is meant to show that; ANYTHING
to keep us from being yet another generic software job ad. We were channeling
tptacek's great ads for Matasano.

Is there a guideline on what is acceptable in these ads? We don't know what
you mean by gunk, or top-heavy.

~~~
dang
There's no comprehensive list of guidelines; if there were, people would start
doing all the things not listed. But if you just stick to straightforward
description you should be fine. As a bonus, that's what HN readers tend
greatly to prefer, and it leaves plenty of room for creativity.

The visual gimmick thing comes up every month but really isn't fair to the
other users posting here.

By gunk I meant fluffy comments like
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16285856](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16285856),
which don't really belong on HN. They wouldn't be harmful if there were just
one or two, but they tend to proliferate to the point where the site would be
smothered by fluff if we let it. And the Who Is Hiring thread is a
particularly bad place for them.

------
bittcto
Bitt Digital | Bridgetown, Barbados | FULLTIME REMOTE | Lead Engineer & Lead
DevOps Engineer

Summary

Bitt is a well funded cryptocurrency startup in Barbados, with the mission of
bringing the advantages of cryptocurrency to the world. We’re backed by Medici
Ventures, which is Overstock’s Cryptocurrency focused Venture fund.

We’re seeking lead engineers to accelerate our engineering efforts as we start
competing on the global stage.

But first, here’s a taste of the Bitt culture:
[https://imgur.com/a/k3X8e](https://imgur.com/a/k3X8e)

Currently we have two products: Bitt Exchange, which is a cryptocurrency
exchange, and mmoney - a mobile wallet and merchant network. We also have
initiatives in two other areas, which we will be building teams for later this
year.

We're a mix of Caribbeans, Canadians, Brits and Americans and we're keenly
interested in recruiting people with experience in American startup culture.

Benefits

\- Competitive Salary

\- You can get your salary in Bitcoin or USD (your choice) Opportunity to
spend 1-2 weeks per year in Barbados (more if you are into it.)

\- Pretty much the whole company are altcoin addicts. There’s nothing better
for immersing yourself in the crypto culture than working in the industry.

For the complete job listing, see: [https://weworkremotely.com/remote-
jobs/bitt-digital-6308-lea...](https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/bitt-
digital-6308-lead-developer-in-bitcoin-industry)

To apply, write: jay@bitt.com

------
Interfacing
Interfacing ([https://www.interfacing.com/](https://www.interfacing.com/)) |
Software Developer| Montreal | Onsite

Interfacing is the global leader in business transformation, empowering
organizations to efficiently govern business complexity through business
process management software and quality management solutions.

Task Description:

Based on the functional specifications, the software / BPMS Developer will
form solutions using EJB, JMS, Web Services and other integration technologies
Responsible for developing Java based application logic to support business
process model Must be well versed with Java language, Server side programming
(Servlets, Session management, Browser dependencies, ), J2EE technologies Unit
test developed. Develop procedures for independently testing code developed
Run performance and scalability tests Developing the front end GUI (user
interfaces)

If you’re interested in joining Interfacing, please visit:
[https://www.interfacing.com/bpm-jobs](https://www.interfacing.com/bpm-jobs)

------
ddhyl
I'm going to add some roles to what my colleague posted to cover more Product
and SRE orientated roles. In general, we are looking for folks that have an
entrepreneurial mindset. All based in Amsterdam except for one in Seattle and
one in Shanghai:

\- Product Onwer [SHANGHAI] - [http://grnh.se/mawtj31](http://grnh.se/mawtj31)

\- Product Owner - Infrastructure -
[http://grnh.se/epigdw1](http://grnh.se/epigdw1)

Feel free to reach out to me if you are interested in the Product roles and I
can tell you all about the experience of working as a Product Owner - Infra @
Booking (Technical Product Owner). I relocated with my family from Dublin,
Ireland.

\- Senior Product Owner - [http://grnh.se/ojtu041](http://grnh.se/ojtu041)

Other roles in Core Infra

Hear from some of the folks working in Core Infra
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7S10eO4ZnY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7S10eO4ZnY)

\- Technical Program Manager -
[http://grnh.se/0erimt1](http://grnh.se/0erimt1)

\- Database Reliability Engineer -
[http://grnh.se/6kb0j51](http://grnh.se/6kb0j51)

\- Site Reliability Engineer -
[http://grnh.se/ur487v1](http://grnh.se/ur487v1)

\- Team Lead - Site Reliability Engineer -
[http://grnh.se/vcrpbk1](http://grnh.se/vcrpbk1)

\- Site Reliability Engineer [SEATTLE] -
[http://grnh.se/1np7lx1](http://grnh.se/1np7lx1)

Contact me on dkhylan+hn at that popular Google email provider, think you can
guess it ;)

~~~
dang
> I'm going to add some roles to what my colleague posted

That breaks the rule of one post per company and is not fair to the others
here.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16282826](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16282826)
and marked it off-topic.

------
DoofusOfDeath
> An incredibly hard worker, even when it’s not so fun. There is a ton of work
> to do, and a lot of it downright sucks.

First off, it's really nice that you're being so candid about the realities of
the position. Well done.

That said, I wonder if you'd attract a higher caliber of applicants by hiring
people to write software that eliminates the suck, as opposed to just trudging
through it?

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16282869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16282869)
and marked it off-topic.

------
gravyboat
Interviewed here a few years ago and wouldn't recommend it. The interviewer I
spoke with only wanted one solution (which they had conceived) to a problem
they had and became very defensive when I explained potential engineering
issues with their proposed solution and provided alternatives. Not very open
to new ideas unless it's coming from the top level.

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16283924](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16283924)
and marked it off-topic.

------
wishinghand
I'm disappointed by how few salary ranges I'm seeing in the job postings this
month. I've gone through and upvoted those who mention it, and I hope others
do too. Make sure to search for $, €, and £.

~~~
maxk42
When a salary range is given it's because the budget is constrained.

Jobs without a salary range listed typically pay the best.

~~~
ianamartin
I really hope you are joking.

That is the opposite of how things work.

Companies that won't post salaries are fucking always lower than they should
be.

------
daveharig
mystride | iOS Developer | Remote | Minnesota, USA | $40K + 10% Equity

Product deck: [https://app.slidebean.com/p/cu6UA3wubE/mystride-
deck](https://app.slidebean.com/p/cu6UA3wubE/mystride-deck)

Contact: dave@mystride.co

Stack: AWS Cognito, Lambda, S3, Stripe, Intercom SDK's

Current Team: [https://angel.co/mystride](https://angel.co/mystride)

------
daveharig
mystride | iOS Developer | Remote | Minnesota, USA | $40K + 10% Equity

mystride is a vertical social network and merchant platform for the equestrian
industry.

Contact: dave@mystride.co

Stack: AWS Cognito, Lambda, S3, Stripe, Intercom SDK's

------
daveharig
let location = "remote" let position = "ios developer" let company =
"mystride.co" let compensation = "$50K + 10% equity"

------
gravyboat
For anyone considering any of these jobs I wouldn't recommend spending too
much time on the application process as they do not respond in the positive or
negative and leave you in limbo.

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16286925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16286925)
and marked it off-topic.

~~~
gravyboat
Why was this comment detached as off-topic? The fact that they do not respond
to applicants in a timely manner (if at all) is important to people applying
for jobs and something that others have commented on previously for a variety
of job postings.

------
conqrr
I mail you every month. I have never got a response yet. Hopefully some day.

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16284951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16284951)
and marked it off-topic.

------
julianshapiro
[http://BellCurve.com](http://BellCurve.com) | Growth Strategy for YC co's |
We train you | $85,000/yr USD or $105,000/yr CAD | Remote (US or Canada)

\---

Teaser: We're eventually moving to a 4-day workweek. And you get to work from
home on day one.

\---

The role: Helping Y Combinator companies refine their user acquisition and
conversion optimization strategy. So they get more users. Who stick around
longer and pay more. We have a moat of data and tactics that make us the best.
Which is why big startups work with us for so long.

    
    
      - Who we are: BellCurve.com is the top startup growth agency in SF. We grow mostly YC startups.
      - Clients include: Envoy, Clearbit, and Sentry. Plus a dozen more.
      - Our team: 6 engineers turned marketers. 
      - Approach: We emphasize data — not brand voice. We care about conversion — not brand marketing. 
      - Prior knowledge: We will teach you everything about advanced growth tactics.
    

We need someone who already:

    
    
      - → Is personable and can bond with others over phone calls. This has to be a strength of yours.
      - → Is a strong writer.
      - → Has worked for at least 1 funded startup. Can't be brand new to startup life. (No interns.)
      - (If you're introverted and don't say much on a call, you won't be a good fit for this role.)
      - Is concerned about process and being efficient with their time. Automate, delegate, batch. 
      - Lets data decide instead of exclusively relying on hunches.
      - Is passionate about a long-term future in growth marketing (aka growing startups).
      - Is able to quickly connect dots and come up with creative strategies on the spot.
    

We operate unlike a typical agency. (I wish there were a better term than
"agency.") We work with clients for a long time; we see them from start to
finish. You'll get a front-row seat to some of the most interesting companies.
We have a profound impact on our clients' businesses and product roadmaps.
They listen to us. Because we have built a moat of data and tactics that
others have not figured out. (I personally learned a lot from previously
running growth for Heap and Webflow.)

I have a hunch that A) operations/product leads, B) sociable engineers, and C)
salespeople looking for something more than sales calls will be a great fit
for this role.

How to apply:

    
    
      - → Email me (Julian Shapiro): jobs [at] bellcurve.com
      - → Kindly link me to your LinkedIn or attach a resume :)
      - Please note you must have experience working at a funded startup.
      - You must live in the US or Canada.
      - If you're a fit, I will respond same-day and we'll hop on a call together.
    

I will look at every application very closely.

\---

More about me (Julian):

    
    
      - My growth interview on IndieHackers: https://www.indiehackers.com/podcast/017-julian-shapiro-of-bell-curve
      - I wrote the most popular guide on growth: http://julian.com/learn/growth
      - I built Velocity.js — one of the biggest open source projects
      - Catch me here: twitter.com/shapiro
      - My LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/juliandeanshapiro
    
                                   (
                          .-'''-..' \                      _____           _____
                _______ .'       -   \                 ,ad8PPPP88b,     ,d88PPPP8ba,
              <<<<<<<< );__   ,,,_)   \               d8P"      "Y8b, ,d8P"      "Y8b
                 <<<<<<<<< ) ;C  /     \             dP'           "8a8"           `Yd
                   <<<<<< (.-'-.  )====_)_=======>   8(              "              )8
                     <<<<< \    '''''''   )          I8                             8I
                     ;  <<<     .......__/            Yb,                         ,dP
                .-'''         (         )              "8a,                     ,a8"
             .-'              ;.       /                 "8a,                 ,a8"
            /  .-'     .     =  .     /                    "Yba             adP"
        _-''\_/         '. .'    .   /                       `Y8a         a8P'
     .-'  )  ;\          '''.     . /                          `88,     ,88'

~~~
dang
Please don't use visual gimmicks in posts here. It isn't fair to the other
posters, and we don't want an ASCII art arms race.

------
angersock
How are you all making money? Is this (
[https://www.reddit.com/r/discordapp/comments/3hj8ip/what_are...](https://www.reddit.com/r/discordapp/comments/3hj8ip/what_are_the_plans_for_monetization/)
) still the plan?

~~~
dang
Please don't post off topic stuff here. The topic is "who is hiring", not
"who's making money", and a web browser would not be able to contain the load
if it were.

We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16284817](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16284817)
and marked it off-topic.

~~~
angersock
It's a perfectly reasonable question--if somebody is going to go work at a
place, knowing how that place makes money is really important.

------
spanktosh1
SpankChain is also hiring:

\- front/back/full-stack devs

\- smart contract devs (ETH)

\- UI/UX designers

\- project managers

\- technical customer support

\- community manager

\- social media

We have offices in LA and Toronto, and half our team is remote.

Email me your CV: hello@spankchain.com

P.S. If you get an offer from PornHub for their "top secret project" (aka,
pornhub ICO), let us know! We'll beat their offer.

~~~
dang
Hijacking someone else's post like that is a pretty lame move. Please don't.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16283277](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16283277).

~~~
spanktosh1
You're right. We were just trying to have some fun with it in the spirit of
healthy competition. I reposted it separately.

------
senatorobama
How come no jobs in Sydney? :/

------
julianshapiro
[http://BellCurve.com](http://BellCurve.com) | Growth Strategy for YC co's |
We train you | $85,000/yr USD or $105,000/yr CAD | Remote (US or Canada)

\---

Teaser: We're eventually moving to a 4-day workweek. And you get to work from
home on day one.

\---

The role: Helping Y Combinator companies refine their user acquisition and
conversion optimization strategy. So they get more users. Who stick around
longer and pay more. We have a moat of data and tactics that make us the best.
Which is why big startups work with us for so long.

    
    
      - Who we are: BellCurve.com is the top startup growth agency in SF. We grow mostly YC startups.
      - Clients include: Envoy, Clearbit, and Sentry. Plus a dozen more.
      - Our team: 6 engineers turned marketers. 
      - Approach: We emphasize data — not brand voice. We care about conversion — not brand marketing. 
      - Prior knowledge: We will teach you everything about advanced growth tactics.
    

We need someone who already:

    
    
      - → Is personable and can bond with others over phone calls. This has to be a strength of yours.
      - → Is a strong writer.
      - → Has worked for at least 1 funded startup. Can't be brand new to startup life. (No interns.)
      - (If you're introverted and don't say much on a call, you won't be a good fit for this role.)
      - Is concerned about process and being efficient with their time. Automate, delegate, batch. 
      - Lets data decide instead of exclusively relying on hunches.
      - Is passionate about a long-term future in growth marketing (aka growing startups).
      - Is able to quickly connect dots and come up with creative strategies on the spot.
    

We operate unlike a typical agency. (I wish there were a better term than
"agency.") We work with clients for a long time; we see them from start to
finish. You'll get a front-row seat to some of the most interesting companies.
We have a profound impact on our clients' businesses and product roadmaps.
They listen to us. Because we have built a moat of data and tactics that
others have not figured out. (I personally learned a lot from previously
running growth for Heap and Webflow.)

I have a hunch that A) operations/product leads, B) sociable engineers, and C)
salespeople looking for something more than sales calls will be a great fit
for this role.

How to apply:

    
    
      - → Email me (Julian Shapiro): jobs [at] bellcurve.com
      - → Kindly link me to your LinkedIn or attach a resume :)
      - Please note you must have experience working at a funded startup.
      - You must live in the US or Canada.
      - If you're a fit, I will respond same-day and we'll hop on a call together.
    

I will look at every application very closely.

\---

More about me (Julian):

    
    
      - My growth interview on IndieHackers: https://www.indiehackers.com/podcast/017-julian-shapiro-of-bell-curve
      - I wrote the most popular guide on growth: http://julian.com/learn/growth
      - I built Velocity.js — one of the biggest open source projects
      - Catch me here: twitter.com/shapiro
      - My LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/juliandeanshapiro
    
                                   (
                          .-'''-..' \                      _____           _____
                _______ .'       -   \                 ,ad8PPPP88b,     ,d88PPPP8ba,
              <<<<<<<< );__   ,,,_)   \               d8P"      "Y8b, ,d8P"      "Y8b
                 <<<<<<<<< ) ;C  /     \             dP'           "8a8"           `Yd
                   <<<<<< (.-'-.  )====_)_=======>   8(              "              )8
                     <<<<< \    '''''''   )          I8                             8I
                     ;  <<<     .......__/            Yb,                         ,dP
                .-'''         (         )              "8a,                     ,a8"
             .-'              ;.       /                 "8a,                 ,a8"
            /  .-'     .     =  .     /                    "Yba             adP"
        _-''\_/         '. .'    .   /                       `Y8a         a8P'
     .-'  )  ;\          '''.     . /                          `88,     ,88'

~~~
dang
You posted twice to this thread, abused the system to make a comment much
longer than the others, and included visual gimmicks that obviously don't
belong here. Yikes!

Please don't do hustley growthy things here.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14026863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14026863)
was more like it.

------
dduben
I am looking for a Biomedical Engineering position in Florida, full time and
onsite. I have a MS in Biomedical Engineering.

~~~
dang
You're looking for the "Who wants to be hired" thread, which you'll find
elsewhere.

